# Atomenergie & Energiepolitik (inkl. Umfrage "Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?")



## CPU-GPU (17. März 2011)

Ja, die Streitfrage hat jetzt durch die Japan-Krise noch mehr Wind bekommen, und ist in aller Munde.
 Was ist nun eure Meinung? 
Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?




*Mod-Edit:*
Da einige Leute nicht in der Lage sind, bestehende Threads zu nutzen, erweitere ich das Themengebiet dieses hier um Atom- und Energiepolitik allgemein, um Paralleldiskussionen zu vermeiden. Er stellt damit die Nachfolge des alten Atomenergie & Energiepolitik-Threads dar.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[x] Ja 


Warum auch nicht, ist noch immer besser als Kohle oder dergleichen


----------



## dertobiii (17. März 2011)

Ja, chester auf der einen seite hast du recht, aber willst du so nen unglück in deinem land haben? Ich bin auch linkinpark fan


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Nein

...bis dir eins in der Nähe eines Ballungsraumes in die Luft fliegt 

Abgesehen davon pustet der Uranabbau CO2 in die Luft und kontaminiert die Landschaft womöglich für immer.


----------



## dr_breen (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[x] Nein

Wir wissen nicht wohin wir den radioaktiven Müll stecken sollen und 100% sicher ist Atomkraft auch nicht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ist auch schwer zu sagen, auf der einen Seite steht die Gefahr und auf der anderen muß man sagen das wir nicht genug Strom über erneuerbare energien erzeugen. 

Windparks brauchen viel Platz


@ dr_breen

Das ist noch eines der grossen Probleme, wohin mit dem Müll


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich hab mal für ja gevoted!


----------



## Leandros (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[X] Nein  

Bin für das Seestrom Kabel oder Solarstrom!


----------



## dertobiii (17. März 2011)

Ich hab mal gelesen windparks im meer über un unter wasser zu bauen soll sehr effektiv sein. Also ich stell den stromverbrauch meines pc's nicht um 1watt runter egal aus was nem kraftwerk er kommt


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Windparks brauchen viel Platz


 
Ein Windpark braucht grundstücksmäßig weniger Platz im Gegensatz zu einem AKW, so einen großen Durchmesser haben WKA's auch nicht!


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass in Frankreich DEUTLICH mehr AKWs sind als in unserem Lande? wenn dort einer eine Kernschmelze erleidet, wird es Deutschland mit hoher warscheinlichkeit auch "verstrahlen". Ob da unsere paar AKWs noch relevant sind? Und schonmal darüber nachgedacht, wie es mit der preispolitik dann aussieht? Deutschland hat zur zeit keinen ersatz für die überhastig abgestellten AKWs, also muss der strom  von ausländischen AKWs eingekauft werden. Ob das Sinnvoll ist?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Über kurz oder lang muss man sowieso eine internationale AKW-Gesetztgebung/Zulassung durchsetzen!


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Die in Italien wollen jetzt auch AKWs bauen so wie ich das mitbekommen hab, in der BRD sollte man eher die alten abschalten aber nicht alle


----------



## Wendigo (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Der Strom in Frankreich kommt zu 80% von AKW. Polen plant AKWs, ebenso Italien. Italien ist das Erdbebengefährdeste Land Europas. Wenn Atomausstieg, dann ganz Europa, sonst macht das alles nicht viel Sinn.

Aso, Windparks sind doch keine zuverlässige Stromquelle....


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

@CPU-GPU:
1. Deutschland ist Stromexportweltmeister
2. sichern AKWs das Monopol der Netzbetreiber, also werden die Preise, wenn überhaupt, durch die Konkurrenz seitens Stadtwerke sinken
3. sind AKWs in FR kein Grund für AKWs in DE - du rauchst ja auch nicht weil "es alle machen"
4. DE hat einen Spitzenleistungsbedarf von ca 80GW - Die Peakleistung der EE wird diese Zahl bald übersteigen. Wir MÜSSEN zunächst auf andere fossile Brennstoffe setzen, bis wir andere EE Technologien haben, die eine stark wechselnde Produktion wie bei Solar + Wind ausgleichen können. (Hast du in den letzten Jahren Stromausfälle erlebt, weil mehrere AKWs abgeschaltet waren?) Die CO2 Bilanz wird nicht schlechter sein als die von AKWs

Edit: Am besten wir reden woanders weiter, sonst meckert ein Mod


----------



## inzpekta (17. März 2011)

Also die alten Dinger sollte man schon abschalten. Die sind einfach zu alt.

Generell bin ich aber Pro Atomstrom. Vielleicht sollte man einfach die Sicherheit noch höher ansetzen. Nach oben ist immer Potential.

Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde; Was nützt es wenn wir alles abschalten und unsere Nachbarn munter weiter spalten...


----------



## ghostadmin (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde; Was nützt es wenn wir alles abschalten und unsere Nachbarn munter weiter spalten...


 
Und da alle so denken.....


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und da alle so denken.....


 

Wird es immer AKWs geben, da keiner drauf verzichten will und kann


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

@inzpekta: Das Alter ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die Sicherheit eines AKWs, vor allem nicht im kontrollland Deutschland 
Die reaktion war mal wieder typisch Merkel und ihre Schwachmaten, hauptsache wieder unüberlegt und völlig überstürtzt handeln. Hauptsache wir haben auch einen Nachteil durch die Japankrise. Aber was soll man von dem Haufen in Berlin schon anderes erwarten ....


----------



## ghostadmin (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wird es immer AKWs geben, da keiner drauf verzichten will und kann


 
Oh, das man es nicht kann würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen, es müssen nur die richtigen Wege und Lösungen gefunden werden. Das kostet aber wieder Geld und es ist doch viel schöner viele Millionen mit einem KKW zu machen, als viel Geld in alternative Energiequellen zu stecken.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Die AKWs wird es in anderen Ländern länger geben - ja - aber nur weil eben diese Länder auf die Umwelt auf gut Deutsch gesagt scheißen damit sie ihre Wirtschaft aufbauen können. Ich will natürlich keine Namen nennen aber man nehme dieses große Land in Südamerika, dieses Land südlich des Himalaya und die zweitgrößte Wirtschaftsmacht der Welt als Beispiel


----------



## Sethnix (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

"Spalt"-Kraftwerke weg, Fusionskraftwerke hin und schon sind alle zufrieden :]

Sprich [jain]


----------



## inzpekta (17. März 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:
			
		

> @inzpekta: Das Alter ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die Sicherheit eines AKWs, vor allem nicht im kontrollland Deutschland



Solange die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen modernisiert wurden und dem Stand der Technik von heute entspricht...

Die Reaktion unserer Regierung find ich auch überzogen. Gerade noch Laufzeiten verlängert, jetzt die völlig andere Richtung...


----------



## Jan565 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Sethnix schrieb:


> "Spalt"-Kraftwerke weg, Fusionskraftwerke hin und schon sind alle zufrieden :]
> 
> Sprich [jain]


 
Fusionskraftwerke sind nach dem heutigen stand der Technik schlimmer, denn es entsteht bei der Fusion und der anschließenden Spaltung der Wasserstoff Atome Gamme Strahlung, die bekanntlich deutlich schlimmer ist als Beta oder Alpha wie sie in herkömmlichen AKWs sind.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Die Reaktion unserer Regierung find ich auch überzogen. Gerade noch Laufzeiten verlängert, jetzt die völlig andere Richtung...


 
Man könnte einen Zusammenhang zwischen den Ereignissen in Japan sehen...
Die Regierung will halt so Aussehen, als ob sie besorgt ist und damit den Wähler blenden!


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Fusionskraftwerke sind nach dem heutigen stand der Technik schlimmer, denn es entsteht bei der Fusion und der anschließenden Spaltung der Wasserstoff Atome Gamme Strahlung, die bekanntlich deutlich schlimmer ist als Beta oder Alpha wie sie in herkömmlichen AKWs sind.


 
Und in Kernfissionskraftwerken entsteht keine Gammastrahlung?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Aber die Fusionskraftwerke verbrauchen fast so viel Energie wie sie selber herstellen, das ist das große Problem von den Dingern. Die Herrn Wissenschaftler haben sich das schon ausgerechnet, also der Wirkungsgrad von so einem Fußions Kraftwerk wäre erheblich geringer als das schlechteste Netzteil das du dir vorstellen kannst. Nicht mal 10% der Energie das, das Kraftwerk liefern würde könnte man in Strom umwandeln und ins Netz einspeisen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Aber die Fusionskraftwerke verbrauchen fast so viel Energie wie sie selber verbrauchen, das ist das große Problem von den Dingern.


 
Wie kommst du denn darauf? 
Wichtig ist, wie die Wirtschaftlichkeit aussieht. Ein Fusionskraftwerk kann nur dann Geld verdienen, wenn es erst mal günstig gebaut werden kann und wenn es entsprechend Energie produziert, sonst wird es auch nicht gebaut, ist relativ einfach.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Wie ich darauf komme das ein Fusionskraftwerk so gut wie keine Energie liefert, weil ich mich mal mit dem Thema befasst habe. Erstens das Plasma muss ständig auf Temperatur gehalten werden und zweitens das Magnetisches Eindämmungsfeld muss ständig aufrechte erhalten werden. Wenn das Plasma die Wand des Reaktors berührt geht sie sofort kaputt, den es gibt noch kein Material der diese Hitze aushalten kann so das sie immer in der schwebe gehalten werden muss, eben durch das enorm starke Magnetfeld. Der Wirkungsgrad ist bei der heutigen Technik kleine als 10%, ist echt kein Scherz.


----------



## alterhaken (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Da wir mit erneuerbaren Energien bestimmt nicht genug Strom für unser Eigenbedarf produzieren können, sollten wir auch nicht auf unsere sichere AKW´s verzichten!
Oder sollten wir sie lieber abschalten, und kaufen dann Atomstrom aus Ukraine, Tscheien und so weiter?
Ich gebe schon zu, daß Akw´s nicht zu 100% sicher ist - Autofahren fordert auch Tote, und sollen wir jetzt Alle darauf verzichten?

Gruß!

alterhaken


----------



## GoldenMic (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Nur als Brückentechnologie mit schnellstmöglichen Ausstieg.


----------



## DarthLAX (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ja, die Streitfrage hat jetzt durch die Japan-Krise noch mehr Wind bekommen, und ist in aller Munde.
> Was ist nun eure Meinung?
> Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?


 
ja (lieber als TEMELIN (das ist nur ca. 100 km von mir weg (vll auch mehr - müsste mal gucken)) - vor allem:

 wir haben sicherheits-standarts welche nunmal sehr streng sind, andere länder haben diese nicht, d.h. lieber unsere AKW als irgendwelche anderen.

noch dazu: welche - wirklichen - alternativen haben wir (regenerative energie ist so gut wie immer (ausser wasserkraftwerke, welche aber die flüsse "ruinieren" (flusslandschaft und so)) unzuverlässig) denn? kohle, naja ich weiß net, öl zu verbrennen halte ich für dumm (soll man lieber kunststoffe mit produzieren!), gas....naja ich weiß net.

mfg LAX
ps: bezahlt mir ein haus und ich ziehe in nen ort mit AKW (deutschem AKW....net temelin - soviel geld habt ihr net, das sich des lohnen würde!)


----------



## doodlez (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

oje Temelin, das is ja eher ne tickende Zeitbombe als sonst irgendwas, weis garnet wie oft das ding schon runtergefahren musste wegen Störfällen glaub so 2001- 2004 war das Ding fast nur aus wegen irgendwelchen Problemen, naja wie die Merkel schon sagte wenn alle aus wären, dann fehlen dem Staat 230 mrd € und wer das am Ende bezahlen soll das weis man doch, nämlich wir


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Die Konzerne die damit Geld machen und der Staat sind einfach nicht in der Lage richtig damit umzugehen.
Solange der Mensch mit im Spiel ist, ist und bleibt es ein Risiko.
Es ist ebend nur eine Brückentechnologie.

Die Kernfusion sollte mehr voran getrieben werden! Dagegen sind Windparks und Solarlanlagen ein Sch...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[x] Ja, unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Lage und Anpassung der Sicherheitsstandards. Die müssen eine weltweite Geltung bekommen. Ein sofortiger Austritt aus dem Atomstrom ist auch nicht die Lösung, da sich die Kraftwerke damit auch nicht in Luft auflösen. Alternativen sind irgendwie noch nicht ausgegoren bzw es hapert bei der Umsetzung. Vieleicht sollte man zuerst mal das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen und Verbräuche reduzieren.


----------



## Nip (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

-JA-
Atomenergie ist momentan die einzige Technologie, welche den Welthunger nach Energie befriedigen kann.
Meine Meinung ist hierbei, dass es mehr als wichtig ist diese Art von Energieerzeugung sicher zu machen.
Die weltweiten Rüstungsausgaben sollten für eine solche Sicherheits-Forschung völlig ausreichen .


----------



## KaitoKid (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

NEIN!
Mehr Windparks und viel mehr Geld für Forschung im Photovoltaikbereich, damit Solarzellen effizienter werden.
Ich hätte auch nix dagegen, meinen PC an einen Dynamo anzuschließen und kräftig zu strampeln...
Sowas in groß könnte sogar Arbeitsplätze schaffen^^


----------



## thysol (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[x] Nein

Nach Japan und Chernobyl sollte doch wohl jetzt jedem klar sein das die Dinger gefaehrlich sind egal wie hoch die Sicherheitsstandards.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> ...bis dir eins in der Nähe eines Ballungsraumes in die Luft fliegt
> 
> Abgesehen davon pustet der Uranabbau CO2 in die Luft und kontaminiert die Landschaft womöglich für immer.



Der CO2 ausstoss bei der Urangewinnung ist relativ gering. Das bedenkliche beim Uranabbau ist das dabei Radon freigesetzt wird.



Jan565 schrieb:


> Fusionskraftwerke sind nach dem heutigen stand der Technik schlimmer, denn es entsteht bei der Fusion und der anschließenden Spaltung der Wasserstoff Atome Gamme Strahlung, die bekanntlich deutlich schlimmer ist als Beta oder Alpha wie sie in herkömmlichen AKWs sind.



Bei Fission werden auch Gamma Strahlen freigesetzt. Ausserdem ist Gamma Strahlung nicht die gefaehrlichste Strahlung. Sie ist nur die Strahlung mit der hoechsten Reichweite. Wenn mann dagegen Material einatmet das Alpha Partikel strahlt so ist ein geringe Dosis schon toedlich, dafuer ist es voellig harmlos solange es nicht in den Koerper reingelangt. Mann kann also nicht verallgemeinern welche Strahlung die schlimmste ist. Das kommt ganz auf die Situation an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf komme das ein Fusionskraftwerk so gut wie keine Energie liefert, weil ich mich mal mit dem Thema befasst habe. Erstens das Plasma muss ständig auf Temperatur gehalten werden und zweitens das Magnetisches Eindämmungsfeld muss ständig aufrechte erhalten werden. Wenn das Plasma die Wand des Reaktors berührt geht sie sofort kaputt, den es gibt noch kein Material der diese Hitze aushalten kann so das sie immer in der schwebe gehalten werden muss, eben durch das enorm starke Magnetfeld. Der Wirkungsgrad ist bei der heutigen Technik kleine als 10%, ist echt kein Scherz.


 
Und dass man daran forscht, ist dir nicht bewusst?
Hat man nicht geforscht, ehe man den ersten Atomreaktor gebaut hat?
Hat niemand geforscht, damit ein Gezeitenkraftwerk entstehen kann?
Ein Fusionskraftwerk erzeugt deutlich mehr Energie als ein Atomkraftwerk, natürlich ist der Energieverbrauch auch höher, aber im Endeffekt kann ein Fusionskraftwerk rund 4 Atomkraftwerke ersetzen (nach aktueller Schätzung).


----------



## Windows0.1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ja 
ich versteh nicht warum sich deshalb so viele aufregen


----------



## Heng (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[Ja]

Die sollten dann aber die alten AKWs abschalten und moderne und sichere bauen. (Klar hat man nie 100%ige Sicherheit, man geht auch ein Risiko ein, wenn man morgens ins Auto steigt )
Ich denke man kann besser etwas Atommüll einlagern, als tausende Tonnen CO2 in die Luft zu blasen.
Viel Sinn hat es jetzt auch nicht wenn wir jetzt unsere AKWs abschalten, und den Strom von Frankreich kaufen, wo die AKWs direkt an der Grenze stehen.

Windkraft ist ganz gut, nur hat man keinen konstanten Sromfluss, halt nur wenn es windig ist.
Die Energie zu Speichern ist ja auch noch ein Problem. Wasserspeicherwerke oä gibt es halt nicht genug.
Außerdem muss man extrem viele WKAs aufstellen um ein Kraftwerk zu ersetzten.
Ein Kraftwerk hat beipielsweise 800MW, eine WKA höchstens 2-2.5 MW, so muss man 400 WKAs aufstellen, die auch noch 100% ausgelastet sein müssen.

Zu Fusion und Stahlung, es kommt glaube ich darauf an mit welchen Stoffen man die Fusion betreibt.
Bei He2 oder H2 entsteht radioaktiove Strahlung, bei He3 nicht, He3 ist aber eigentlich nur auf dem Mond vorhanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Helium 3 ist instabil, ebenso wie Helium 5 oder Helium 2, nur Helium 4 ist stabil.
Helium 4 und ein Neutron entstehen im Fusionsprozess eines Fusionsreaktors, das Helium muss entsorgt werden, das Neutron liefert die Energie, die man nutzen will.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ja 

Strahlung ist das Poblem, wenn was passiert. Ansonsten sind AKW nicht schlecht, weil wie erwähnt, man den Strombedarf nicht von jetzt auf morgen mit anderen, alternativen Energien z.B decken kann - auch wenn sie einen nicht so guten Wirkungsgrad haben. (Nein, ich kenn mich nicht mit allerneuesten Dingen in Dingen Atomkraft etc. aus.)
In Zukunft muss man aber von der Atomkraft weg.
Wenn die Konzerne so viel Gewinn mit den AKWs machen, warum dann nicht in neues, besseres investieren? Kommt ihnen nur zugute. 
Find des unverschämt wie die die Preise in die Höhe treiben, sich ne goldene Nase verdienen, dann aber nicht die alten AKWs ersetzen.


----------



## hendrx (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[x] Nein! Sonnenenergie nutzen!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dass man daran forscht, ist dir nicht bewusst?
> Hat man nicht geforscht, ehe man den ersten Atomreaktor gebaut hat?
> Hat niemand geforscht, damit ein Gezeitenkraftwerk entstehen kann?
> Ein Fusionskraftwerk erzeugt deutlich mehr Energie als ein Atomkraftwerk, natürlich ist der Energieverbrauch auch höher, aber im Endeffekt kann ein Fusionskraftwerk rund 4 Atomkraftwerke ersetzen (nach aktueller Schätzung).


 
 @quanti, ein letztes mal, ein Fusionskraftwerk kann nicht mal ein Atomkraftwerk ersetzen geschweige denn vier wie du schreibst. Um die Fusion aufrecht zu halten verbraucht das Kraftwerk fast die ganze Energie die es produziert. Wie es in der Zukunft aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen aber das braucht noch mindestens 100 Jahre( die Schätzung stammt nicht von mir).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @quanti, ein letztes mal, ein Fusionskraftwerk kann nicht mal ein Atomkraftwerk ersetzen geschweige denn vier wie du schreibst. *Um die Fusion aufrecht zu halten verbraucht das Kraftwerk fast die ganze Energie die es produziert*. Wie es in der Zukunft aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen aber das braucht noch mindestens 100 Jahre( die Schätzung stammt nicht von mir).


 
Wie zum Geier kommst du darauf?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Kernphysik & Technologie: Der Weg zum Fusionsreaktor bleibt steinig - Physik & Chemie - Wissen - FAZ.NET


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich glaub mir wird schlecht. Die Mehrheit ist für Atomstrom? 

In Deutschland werden gerade mal 22% des Stromverbrauchs durch Atomstrom gedeckt. 22% zu ersetzen wäre ein Kinderspiel. Das grösste Hinderniss dürften die AKW Betreiber und ihre Lobbyisten sein die ihre Gelddruckmaschinen nicht aufgeben wollen.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[Ja]
Da ich derzeit keine Sinnvollen und Praktikablen Alternativen sehe. Sonnenergie ist nicht Effizient genug, dazu müssten man jedes Dach in Deutschland zu kleistern. Und selbst dann wird es nicht reichen. Windenergie? Da müsste man eine Fläche der Größe von Bayern mit den Dingern voll stellen, ebenfalls nicht Effizient genug. 
Wenn wir es wirklich ersetzen könnten, sofort weg mit AKWs, aber soweit sind wir leider noch nicht. Allerdings kann man die alten Kamellen wirklich mal abschalten und gegen neue, bessere Ersetzen. 

Wer so Naiv ist, zu glauben das wir mit alternativen Energiequellen schon so weit wären unseren Energie bedarf, der stetig weiter steigt, zu decken, tut mir leid. Es wird noch dauern bis wir das können.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> [Ja]
> Wer so Naiv ist, zu glauben das wir mit alternativen Energiequellen schon so weit wären unseren Energie bedarf, der stetig weiter steigt, zu decken, tut mir leid. Es wird noch dauern bis wir das können.



Wir könnten schon morgen das Seekabel verlegen um aus Norwegen sauberen Strom aus Wasserkraft zu beziehen wenn unsere Herren Politiker nicht blockieren würden. Solarstrom aus Nordafrika ist auch im kommen und es gibt noch genug andere Optionen. Wenn man es drauf anlegen würde könnte man die 22% Atomstrom warscheinlich alleine durch Stromsparmassnahmen wegrationalisieren. Und nein ich brauch dir nicht leid zu tun. Den Rest denk ich mir lieber.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

@Rolk
Wer will die Kosten für den Einkauf von Strom tragen? Wie viel können die Norweger wirklich abzweigen? Der Solarstrom in Afrika ist nicht mal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Das ist albern. Dazu müsste man dort massiv ausbauen. Nur wer schützt die Anlagen vor übernahmen? Afrika ist alles andere als ein ruhiges Gebiet. 
Im übrigen, mal eben Strom 1000-5000km zu leiten funktioniert nur unter massiven Verlusten. Das ist schlichtweg utopisch und nicht praktikabel. Wiederstände der Kabel, die Dicke der Kabel u.s.w.! ICh glaube du hast keine Vorstellung davon wie riesig der Aufwand wäre, wie hoch der Verlust u.s.w.!


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Wer will die Kosten für den Einkauf von Strom tragen?



Ob jetzt Wattenfall oder irgendein anderer Konzern kassiert kann uns ja wohl egal sein



> Wie viel können die Norweger wirklich abzweigen?



In Norwegen gibt es genug Wasserkraftpotential um irgendwas um die 50 AKWs zu ersetzen.



> Der Solarstrom in Afrika ist nicht mal ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Das ist albern. Dazu müsste man dort massiv ausbauen.
> Nur wer schützt die Anlagen vor übernahmen? Afrika ist alles andere als ein ruhiges Gebiet.



Ich muss jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft auf Japan verweisen um klarzustellen das Atomkraft noch viel weniger beherrschbar ist?



> Im übrigen, mal eben Strom 1000-5000km zu leiten funktioniert nur unter massiven Verlusten. Das ist schlichtweg utopisch und nicht praktikabel. Wiederstände der Kabel, die Dicke der Kabel u.s.w.! ICh glaube du hast keine Vorstellung davon wie riesig der Aufwand wäre, wie hoch der Verlust u.s.w.!


 
Das es leicht ist sagt niemand. Dennoch ist es technisch machbar. Ansonsten gäbe kein Konsortium das freiwillig viel Geld in das Projekt steckt.


----------



## Kaktus (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Japan hat viel falsch gemacht. Veraltetes Kraftwerk, direkt am Meer, extrem hohe Erdbebengefahr. Und das willst du auf Deutschland projizieren? 

Wer das Geld bekommt ist egal, nur willst du das doppelte oder dreifache für den Strom zahlen? Darum geht es. 

Und woher hast du die Zahlen mit Norwegen und dem ersetzen der AKWs? 

Technisch ist es auch machbar auf dem Mond zu leben oder schon lange zum Mars zu fliegen. Machbar ist generell sehr vieles. Die Frage ist aber: Unter welchem Aufwand, welcher Kosten entstehen und wie praktikabel ist ein tatsächliches Umsetzen generell? Nur weil viel Geld rein gepumpt wird, etwas technisch machbar ist, heißt es bei weitem nicht das man es auch tatsächlich tun kann. Und Forschung kostet nun mal Geld. Das vielleicht in absehbarer Zeit hier ein Konzept aufgestellt werden kann, welches umsetzbar ist, will ich gar nicht bestreiten. Dann wäre ich ganz vorne dabei as auch umzusetzen. nur "derzeit" geht es nicht wirklich. 

Und ja, ich reite auf dem Geld herum. Denn die meisten in unserem Land können sich nur noch wenig bis gar nichts leisten. So gerne ich Geld abschaffen würde, so wenig kann man Wunsch derzeit in Erfüllung gehen. Man muss realistisch bleiben. Und nur weil eine Katastrophe stattfindet, gilt das nicht Weltweit. Zumal wie viel AKWs Weltweit in betrieb sind? Und wie viele echte Probleme gab es? Ud was genau ist bei den Problemen wirklich der Auslöser gewesen? Einmal veraltete Technik, einmal ein Kraftwerk das, wie gesagt, so oder so in einem Gebiet gebaut wurde das höchst gefährdet ist. Ich bin dafür das ältere AKWs abgeschaltet werden, aber diese steige Panikmache geht mir auf den Keks.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kernphysik & Technologie: Der Weg zum Fusionsreaktor bleibt steinig - Physik & Chemie - Wissen - FAZ.NET


 
Und was soll mir der Link jetzt sagen?
Dass der Stellarator besser geeignet ist?
Das weiß ich auch so, dass er der effizienter Typ ist, nur ist der leider wirtschaftlich nicht realisierbar, daher arbeitet man mit dem Tokamak Typ.


----------



## Icejester (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich finde die Auswahlmöglichkeiten etwas begrenzt. So habe ich mal für "Ja" gestimmt.
Allerdings ist mir Kohle aus Sicherheitsgründen schon immer lieber. Wenn man allerdings bedenkt, daß die meisten Länder um uns herum auf Kernenergie setzen, ist es eh egal. Ob nun bei uns oder 2km hinter unserer Grenze eins hochgeht, ist völlig uninteressant. Und dann habe ich sie lieber unter deutscher Kontrolle.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Japan hat viel falsch gemacht. Veraltetes Kraftwerk, direkt am Meer, extrem hohe Erdbebengefahr. Und das willst du auf Deutschland projizieren?



Allerdings will ich das. Wir machen auch Fehler und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, aber bei uns in Deutschland gibt es auch Erdbebengebiete wie den Oberrheingraben. Und genau da haben wir das AKW Fessenheim hingestellt. Das unsere AKWs weniger aushalten wie die japanischen kommt noch dazu.
Andere Gefahren wie abstürzende Flugzeuge oder Anschläge mit Panzerabwehrwaffen gibt es auch noch...



> Wer das Geld bekommt ist egal, nur willst du das doppelte oder dreifache für den Strom zahlen? Darum geht es.



Wieso denken eigentlich immer Alle das saubere Energie automatisch teurer ist? Die Zuschüsse für Solarenergie z.B. sinken jedes Jahr und es wird nur noch 2-3 Jahre dauern bis Strom aus Solarenergie billiger als Atomstrom ist.



> Und woher hast du die Zahlen mit Norwegen und dem ersetzen der AKWs?



Eigentlich aus einem Bericht der vor längerem auf ZDF lief aber Google weis alles:
Wie die Bundesregierung sauberen Strom aus Norwegen blockiert - REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de




> ...Ich bin dafür das ältere AKWs abgeschaltet werden, aber diese steige Panikmache geht mir auf den Keks.



Tja sag das mal den Japanern. Die Chancen stehen gut das sie in 2 Tagen ein Drittel ihres Landes für verdammt lange Zeit dicht machen können.


----------



## shila92 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[X] Nein, aber im Moment sind wir noch davon abhängig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wieso denken eigentlich immer Alle das saubere Energie automatisch teurer ist? Die Zuschüsse für Solarenergie z.B. sinken jedes Jahr und es wird nur noch 2-3 Jahre dauern bis Strom aus Solarenergie billiger als Atomstrom ist.


 
Die Solarenergie ist noch sehr lange davon entfernt eine Alternative zu den fossilen und atomaren Brennstoffen zu sein, einfach deshalb, weil Deutschland nun mal nicht extrem gesättigt ist, was Sonneneinstrahlung angeht.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Solarenergie ist noch sehr lange davon entfernt eine Alternative zu den fossilen und atomaren Brennstoffen zu sein, einfach deshalb, weil Deutschland nun mal nicht extrem gesättigt ist, was Sonneneinstrahlung angeht.


 
Warum wirfst du jetzt fossile und atomare Brennstoffe in einen Topf? Ich schreibs gerne noch einmal. Wir haben gerade mal 22% Atomstromanteil in Deutschland. Man muss kein Experte sein um zu sehen das es machbar ist das zu ersetzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Weil es letztendlich darum geht beide Bereiche zu ersetzen.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil es letztendlich darum geht beide Bereiche zu ersetzen.


 
Sicherlich, aber die fosillen Brennstoffe können Deutschland nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit in ein verstrahltes Sperrgebiet verwandeln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Sicherlich, aber die fosillen Brennstoffe können Deutschland nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit in ein verstrahltes Sperrgebiet verwandeln.


 
Aber die CO² Emission verbessern sie auch nicht.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die CO² Emission verbessern sie auch nicht.


 
Das ist wider ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## axel25 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Meiner Meinung ja, durch aus, aber unter einer Vorraussetung: Es müssen mindesten Vor-Konvoi-Anlagen seien und die Notstromversrgung muss immer funktionieren können.
Vo mir aus sogar ein Neubau von EPR-Anlagen, aber gegen Biblis und Krümmel habe ich etwa,

€ie Notstromversorgung sollte immer funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist wider ein ganz anderes Thema.


 
Richtig, aber die paar AKWs, die nun abgeschaltet werden sollen, müssen ja nicht mal ersetzt werden, weil Deutschland mehr Strom produziert als es benötigt, nur gehen eben die Gewinne der Unternehmen zurück und nur darum gehts ja. Also muss der Strompreis erhöht werden, weil die AKWs abgeschaltet wurden, obwohl wir den Strom ja eigentlich nicht brauchen, den sie produziert haben.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



axel25 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung ja, durch aus, aber unter einer Vorraussetung: Es müssen mindesten Vor-Konvoi-Anlagen seien und die Notstromversrgung muss immer funktionieren können.
> Vo mir aus sogar ein Neubau von EPR-Anlagen, aber gegen bIblis und krümmerl hab ich was .



Das die Notstromversorgung immer und unter allen Umständen funktioniert kann dir keiner garantieren. Falls es doch jemand tut ist er ein Lügner. Eigentlich hättest du also mit Nein stimmen müssen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber die paar AKWs, die nun abgeschaltet werden sollen, müssen ja nicht mal ersetzt werden, weil Deutschland mehr Strom produziert als es benötigt, nur gehen eben die Gewinne der Unternehmen zurück und nur darum gehts ja. Also muss der Strompreis erhöht werden, weil die AKWs abgeschaltet wurden, obwohl wir den Strom ja eigentlich nicht brauchen, den sie produziert haben.



Was wiederum ein anderes Thema ist. Nämlich ein politisches. 
Ausserdem reicht es nicht nur einen Teil der AKWs abzuschalten. Es müssen alle sein.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Meine antwort zu ist NEIN und Von meinen Vater auch seit 20 Jahre und er arbeitet mit dem Kram.
frage ist die mitarbeiter heute werden größtenteils nicht mehr richtig aus gebildet und die technik ist mit unter so alt das die nicht mal ersatzteile kaufen können sondern in zwischen selber bauen müssen.dann ist es den meisten nicht bewusst aber in Bayern ist auch eine Erdbeben bruchkante und noch besser 3 Atomreaktoren stehen drauf und wusstet ihr das da kein erdbebenschutz drin ist und um noch ein drauf zu setzen sind die von der technischen Bau Art sogar gefährlicher als das von Japan und die technik ist nicht austauschbar das ist kein PC man kann zwar kleinkram tauschen aber es geht ihr um wie sie funktionieren da gibt es 6 Methoden wie manbetreiben kann.fragt ist und das kann euch jeder der was von atomstrahlung was versteht bestätigen.
Die Lebensdauer von Kernreaktoren ist nicht unbegrenzt. Besonders der Reaktordruckbehälter ist ständiger Neutronenstrahlung ausgesetzt, die zur Versprödung des Materials führt. Wie sehr das Material versprödet, hängt unter anderem davon ab, wie die Brennelemente im Reaktor angeordnet sind und welchen Abstand sie zum Reaktordruckbehälter haben.das ist das Problemen um so älter ein Reaktor um so gefährlicher ist er denn habe ich selber mal gesehen was von einem Kabel das nach einem halben Jahr zu zerbrösel begann in der Hand meines Vaters.da wird ein aber ganz anders.dann über legt mal wenn ein Reaktor ab geschaltet wird braucht man immer so 4 bis 5 Jahre muss man weiter kühlen bis der kram kalt genug ist um in entfernen zu können und es kann auch länger dauern das hängt von fielen Fakten ab.
wir haben auch Siedewasserreaktor  die haben nur ein kühlKreislaufs und ist der kaputt dann kann man in Japan sehen was geschieht.

Der Atomexperte Raimund Kamm schreibt:
"Diese veralteten Reaktoren haben nur einen Hauptkreislauf. Für die Betreiber haben sie jedoch den Vorteil, daß mit ihnen Lastsprünge gefahren werden können. Die Reaktoren können in Sekundenschnelle um hunderte Megawatt, also 100.000 Kilowatt und mehr, Leistung rauf und runter gefahren werden. Das AKW Gundremmingen, das einmalig in Deutschland sogar aus zwei Siedewasserreaktoren besteht, hat diesen Lastfolgebetrieb eigens beantragt und von Bayerns Regierung genehmigt bekommen.
Diese Betriebsweise belastet die AKW außerordentlich, so wie extremes Bremsen und Beschleunigen ein Auto stark beansprucht. Hinzu kommt, dass in Siedewasserreaktoren, in denen das Wasser im Reaktor zum Sieden, also zur Dampf- einschließlich Blasenbildung gebracht wird – in Druckwasserreaktoren wird im Reaktorkreislauf, dem Primärkreislauf, nur der Druck gesteigert - das Reaktorgefäß infolge der die Neutronen kaum bremsenden Dampfblasen besonders stark angegriffen und geschwächt wird. Auch geben, wie die offiziellen Jahresstrahlungsberichte zeigen, die Siedewasserreaktoren im Durchschnitt mehr Radioaktivität über den Kamin und das Abwasserrohr an die Umwelt ab als die Druckwasserreaktoren." Zitatende

oder die vor felle:
Der Siedewasserreaktor in Gundremmingen / Bayern
Der Block A musste 1977 durch einen schweren Unfall mit radioaktiven Verseuchungen und Totalschaden stillgelegt werden. Die Atomlobby hat es sehr erfolgreich verstanden diesen schweren Unfall aus dem Gedächtnis der Menschen zu „löschen“. 

Atomunfall im Siedewassereaktor Brunsbüttel.
Dieser Unfall vom 14. Dezember 2001, wurde vom "Spiegel" als bisher gravierendsten Unfall in einem deutschen Atomkraftwerk bezeichnet. Er wurde von den Betreibern eine ganze Zeit lang als "spontane Dichtungsleckage" beurteilt und als "Routineproblem" behandelt. Untersuchungen der Wasserstoffexplosion, die im Sicherheitsbehälter des Siedewasserreaktor Brunsbüttel eine Rohrleitung über etwa drei Meter völlig zerfetzte, ergaben jedoch ein weitaus gefährlicheres Schreckenszenario.

Klaus Traube, der Atomexperte
und ehemalige Direktor des Fachgebiets Kernreaktoren der AEG, bei General Dynamics in San Diego und zuletzt als geschäftsführender Direktor der Kraftwerk-Union-Tochterfirma Interatom schreibt:
„Die Analyse zahlreicher schwerwiegender Reaktorstörfälle zeigt, dass sie in der Regel so, wie in Harrisburg, übrigens auch in Tschernobyl, durch das unerwartete Zusammentreffen von technischen Störungen und Bedienungsfehlern ausgelöst werden, die einzeln betrachtet als trivial erscheinen. Dieses Muster ergibt sich auch aus den aufwändigen Risikostudien, die Möglichkeiten und Wahrscheinlichkeiten katastrophalen Versagens von Kernreaktoren analysieren. Sie bestätigen: Jeder betriebene Reaktor ermöglicht jederzeit Unfälle, die zu Kernschmelzen mit nachfolgendem katastrophalem Freisetzen von Radioaktivität führen. Nicht diese Sentenz, sondern lediglich die Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit ist in der Fachwelt strittig. Es ist auch nicht strittig, dass Terrorakte – darunter auch, aber nicht nur, der gezielte Absturz eines Großflugzeugs – eine Reaktorkatastrophe auslösen können. Streiten kann man hier wieder nur über die Wahrscheinlichkeit.“

das sind Leute vom fach und selbst die mit denen ich mich unter halten habe und die von DESY und da rennen Nebelpreis Träger Rum und andere die mit der Materie vertraut sind und die auch nur mit nein antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Was wiederum ein anderes Thema ist. Nämlich ein politisches.
> Ausserdem reicht es nicht nur einen Teil der AKWs abzuschalten. Es müssen alle sein.


 
Atomstrom in Deutschland *ist *ein politisches Thema, wäre es anders, würden die Reaktoren schon lange still stehen.


----------



## inzpekta (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Atomstrom in Deutschland ist ein politisches Thema, wäre es anders, würden die Reaktoren schon lange still stehen.



Stimme zu! Den einzigen Erfolg der Bürger gegen ein AKW den ich kenne war der Protest gegen den schnellen Brüter in Kalkar. Wer hat da dann wohl entschieden das es nicht ans Netz geht? Aber bestimmt nicht der gütige Stromkonzern... 

Ist übrigens heute ein Vergnügungspark...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

Kleiner Hinweis auf die Änderungen am Threadanfang:



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> *Mod-Edit:*
> Da einige Leute nicht in der Lage sind, bestehende Threads zu nutzen, erweitere ich das Themengebiet dieses hier um Atom- und Energiepolitik allgemein, um Paralleldiskussionen zu vermeiden. Er stellt damit die Nachfolge des alten Atomenergie & Energiepolitik-Threads dar.


 





Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Wird es immer AKWs geben, da keiner drauf verzichten will und kann



Nein. Es wird solange AKWs geben, wie keiner glaubt, dass man drauf verzichten kann, weil es niemand vormacht.




inzpekta schrieb:


> Solange die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen modernisiert wurden und dem Stand der Technik von heute entspricht...



Die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen werden nicht aktualisiert. Im Laufzeitverlängerungsvertrag der schwarz-gelben Koalition ist afaik sogar explizit festgeschrieben, dass die Stromkonzerne nicht dazu verpflichtet werden können, zusätzliche Ausgaben für die Sicherheitsverbesserungen aufsichzunehmen bzw. die haben umgekehrt einen Blankoschein, alles, was sie noch in die Kraftwerke stecken, von ihren (der Konzerngewinnen nach: spärlichen) Verpflichtungen abzuziehen.




KaitoKid schrieb:


> NEIN!
> Mehr Windparks und viel mehr Geld für Forschung im Photovoltaikbereich, damit Solarzellen effizienter werden.
> Ich hätte auch nix dagegen, meinen PC an einen Dynamo anzuschließen und kräftig zu strampeln...
> Sowas in groß könnte sogar Arbeitsplätze schaffen^^



Alternative Energieerzeugung/Nutzung (nicht nur Kraftwerke - auch Niedrigenergie Bau, Solarkühlung,..) war bis vor 1-2 Jahren afaik DIE Boombranche in Deutschland.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dass man daran forscht, ist dir nicht bewusst?
> Hat man nicht geforscht, ehe man den ersten Atomreaktor gebaut hat?



Keine 6+ Jahrzehnte  (sondern afaik ~2)



> Ein Fusionskraftwerk erzeugt deutlich mehr Energie als ein Atomkraftwerk, natürlich ist der Energieverbrauch auch höher, aber im Endeffekt kann ein Fusionskraftwerk rund 4 Atomkraftwerke ersetzen (nach aktueller Schätzung).




Ein Fissions-AKW kann man so groß bauen, wie man will, ein Fusions-AKW kann man so groß bauen, wie man will (wenn mans überhaupt kann) - der einzig nicht-willkürliche Aspekt, der mir für so eine Zahl einfällt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Mindestgröße eines Fusionskraftwerkes deutlich höher liegt. Aber das ist nicht "kann", dass ist "muss" und somit kein Vorteil.




Heng schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann besser etwas Atommüll einlagern,...



Bislang ist die Menschheit in der Lage, genau 0 Gramm Atommüll dauerhaft sicher zu lagern. Imho ziemlich wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie seit über einem halben Jahrhundert nach einer Lösung sucht. Eine Suche, die heute genauso am Anfang steht, wie vor 50 Jahren. Egal wie man das hochrechnet - deine Aussage bestätigt es nicht. Wäre man Optimist, könnte man hoffen, dass nächstes Jahr endlich eine Lösung gefunden wird. Aber derartige Hoffnungen wurden schon 50 mal enttäuscht und es gibt keinen Anlass anzunehmen, dass das ausgerechnet dieses Mal anders wird.



> Windkraft ist ganz gut, nur hat man keinen konstanten Sromfluss, halt nur wenn es windig ist.



Windig ist es oft, mehr als oft genug.



> Die Energie zu Speichern ist ja auch noch ein Problem. Wasserspeicherwerke oä gibt es halt nicht genug.



'türlich gibt es nicht genug, solange die damit beschäftigt sind, die hohe Grundlast von AKWs irgendwie nutzbar zu machen.



> Außerdem muss man extrem viele WKAs aufstellen um ein Kraftwerk zu ersetzten.
> Ein Kraftwerk hat beipielsweise 800MW, eine WKA höchstens 2-2.5 MW, so muss man 400 WKAs aufstellen, die auch noch 100% ausgelastet sein müssen.



Aktuelle WKA leisten 5-7,5 MW, ergibt ein Feld von 20x10 Anlagen für deine Rechnung. 




Kaktus schrieb:


> Wer will die Kosten für den Einkauf von Strom tragen?



Was für Einkauf? Erstmal gehts um nicht-Verkauf. Und ansonsten: Vorraussichtlich die Gleichen, der die Kosten für Endlagerung&Co trägt. Alle.



> Im übrigen, mal eben Strom 1000-5000km zu leiten funktioniert nur unter massiven Verlusten. Das ist schlichtweg utopisch und nicht praktikabel. Wiederstände der Kabel, die Dicke der Kabel u.s.w.! ICh glaube du hast keine Vorstellung davon wie riesig der Aufwand wäre, wie hoch der Verlust u.s.w.!


 
Laut Wiki liegen die Verluste einer 800kV Höchstspannungsleitung bei ca. 0,5% über eine Strecke von 100 km. Für 5000 km macht das 22% Gesamtverlust - unschön, aber annehmbar. Im Vergleich zum Wirkungsgrad einer thermischen Maschiene (z.B. Dampfturbinen in AKWs) schon direkt gut. Und es ist ja auch nicht, so dass der Strom non-Stopp die ganze Strecke fließen muss, schließlich liegen weitere Kraftwerke dazwischen und unterm Strich zählt in einem Verbundnetzt die durchschnittliche Entfernung zwischen Erzeuger und Verbraucher, nicht die maximale.


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Atomstrom in Deutschland *ist *ein politisches Thema, wäre es anders, würden die Reaktoren schon lange still stehen.


 
Hab ich ja schon in meinem 1. post in dem thread hier angedeutet. Im Prinzip geht es nur ums Geld verteilen und die Atomlobby ist nun mal sehr stark. Scheint so als hätten wir die falschen Politiker...


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Fissions-AKW kann man so groß bauen, wie man will, ein Fusions-AKW kann man so groß bauen, wie man will (wenn mans überhaupt kann) - der einzig nicht-willkürliche Aspekt, der mir für so eine Zahl einfällt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Mindestgröße eines Fusionskraftwerkes deutlich höher liegt. Aber das ist nicht "kann", dass ist "muss" und somit kein Vorteil.



Geh von aktuellen AKWs aus, also was der Durchschnitt dieser Anlagen abliefert und dann von einem Fusionskraft, das gewinnbringend arbeitet, das muss eine bestimmte Mindestgröße haben, sonst lohnt das Betreiben nicht, weil du ja zum Fusionskraftwerk ja noch ein extra Kraftwerk brauchst.
Diese Zahl ist natürlich trotzdem nur eine Schätzung, aber schätzen können "Experten" ja immer gut. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang ist die Menschheit in der Lage, genau 0 Gramm Atommüll dauerhaft sicher zu lagern. Imho ziemlich wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass sie seit über einem halben Jahrhundert nach einer Lösung sucht. Eine Suche, die heute genauso am Anfang steht, wie vor 50 Jahren. Egal wie man das hochrechnet - deine Aussage bestätigt es nicht. Wäre man Optimist, könnte man hoffen, dass nächstes Jahr endlich eine Lösung gefunden wird. Aber derartige Hoffnungen wurden schon 50 mal enttäuscht und es gibt keinen Anlass anzunehmen, dass das ausgerechnet dieses Mal anders wird.



Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man alles absolut sicher lagern könnte, ist bloß eine Frage des Aufwandes. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Hab ich ja schon in meinem 1. post in dem thread hier angedeutet. Im Prinzip geht es nur ums Geld verteilen und die Atomlobby ist nun mal sehr stark. Scheint so als hätten wir die falschen Politiker...


 
Jep, da liegst du richtig, ist auch meine Meinung, die Atomlobby ist sehr mächtig, die werden die AKWs erst dann abstellen, wenn sie gezwungen sind, sie zu modernisieren.
Danach bauen sie dann Kohlekraftwerke.


----------



## Heli-Homer (18. März 2011)

Ich bin eindeutig FÜR atomstrom in deutschland.

Alle die gegen atomstrom haben doch nicht eine sek nachgedacht und berufen sich nur auf ihren grünen strom.
VÖLLIGER SCHWACHSINN!!!

Wenn wir deutschen vorreiter im kampf gegen atomstrom sind ziehen die anderen länder um uns herum noch lange nicht nach.

Frankreichs strom besteht zu 80% aus atomstrom und es werden noch weitere kraftwerke gebaut.

Sollten wir alle abschalten und in frankreich kommt es zum super-gau sind wir genau so betroffen als würde uns das atomkraftwerk von neben an um die ohren fliegen.

Solange nicht alle mitmachen ist es hoffnungslos da was großes zu erreichen.

Jetzt zur sache mit dem grünen strom.
Euer grüner strom wird überdemensionale preise erreichen und alle die, die jetzt am protestieren sind gegen die akw's werden auch die ersten sein die am protestieren sind weil die hälfte ihres gehaltes zum stromlieferant geht.

Sollte es nicht eu-abkommen oder ähnliches geben welches alle länder mit einschließt ist es sinnlos in deutschland die kraftwerke alleine aus dem sicherheitsgrund abzuschlaten.

Somit kann ich nochmals sagen:
AKW'S?        [X] JA


----------



## axel25 (18. März 2011)

@Heli-Homer: Ich habe für ja gestimmt, aber es geht auch ohne Atomkraft. 
Die Gefahr eines Super-GAUs ist immer da, allerdings in westlichen modernen Anlagen (Bsp. Isar 2, EPR)geringer als in einem Siedewasserreaktor und geringer als in den japanischen Kraftwerken, die offensichtlich nicht allzu gut gewartet worden waren.

@Ghostdok3: Sogar in der Schweiz sind AKWS bis Stärke 7 ausgelegt, ausgenommen das AKW-Mühlberg, von daher denke ich, dass zumindest neuere Reaktoren (1980+) entsprechend abgesichert sind, auch in Bayern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man alles absolut sicher lagern könnte, ist bloß eine Frage des Aufwandes.


 
Von den unzähligen Dingen, die Menschen die letzten Jahrtausende gefertigt und errichtet haben, ist afaik nicht eins unbeschadet erhalten geblieben. Selbst die Pyramiden sind nicht geschlossen und das sind im wesentlich Felsklumpen.
Ich denke nicht, dass es uns -egal mit welchem Aufwand- möglich ist, ein Lager zu errichten, dass unter Garantie >10000 Jahre hält. Wir haben ein paar Optionen, die verdammt lange halten könnten, aber das sind Extrapolationen über zu lange Zeiträume, um sicher zu sein. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine kontinuirlich erneute Lagerung - aber wir verfügen ebenfalls über keine Möglichkeit, die dafür notwenigen (Finanz-)Mittel (was auch immer man in 9000 Jahren verwenden kann, um ein neues Zwischenlager einzurichten) sicher zu hinterlegen (geschweige denn dass wir jemanden hätten, der bereit wäre, sie zu zahlen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*hust* wer hat von auf der Erde lagern geredet *hust*.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. März 2011)

@ruyven du glaubst doch nicht allen ernstes das man schon in 20 Jahren ein Fusionskraftwerk bauen kann das auch dauerhaft Strom liefert??? Das kann nicht dein ernst sein, die freundlichste Einschätzung die ich mal gelesen habe waren 60-80 Jahre! Aber du hast ja zu allem eine andere Meinung als alle anderen (die Wissenschaftler inbegriffen). So bist du halt und wirst dich wohl auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Arthuriel (19. März 2011)

@quante: *hust* hohe Kosten für Technik, Treibstoff usw. *hust* Absturz von Raketen *hust* Weltraumlift noch nicht erfunden *hust* 

@hulkhardy: ruyvens Aussage mit den 2 Jahrzehnten war auf Kernkraftwerke und nicht auf Fusionskraftwerke bezogen. Zumindest habe ich sie in diesem Thread nur in diesem Zusammenhang gefunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @quante: *hust* hohe Kosten für Technik, Treibstoff usw. *hust* Absturz von Raketen *hust* Weltraumlift noch nicht erfunden *hust*



Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben, dass es eine Frage des Aufwandes ist.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (19. März 2011)

> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man alles absolut sicher lagern könnte, ist bloß eine Frage des Aufwandes.


nein das unterschest du gewaltig.die einzige 100% möglichkeit wehre es in die sonne zu schissen aber das hat auch ein gefahrenpotenzial 



> Frankreichs Strom besteht zu 80% aus Atomstrom und es werden noch weitere Kraftwerke gebaut


um genau zu sein wird ein neues gebaut um ein altes vom Netz zunehmen nach meinen Infos
(Den Schätzungen der Organisation für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung (OECD) zufolge werde das weltweit vorhandene Uran in etwa vierzig Jahren, bestenfalls um das Jahr 2080 herum, ausgehen. Frankreich setze deshalb wieder auf sogenannte Schnelle Brüter, die mit radioaktiven Abfällen betrieben werden könnten und soviel Plutonium erzeugten, wie sie verbrauchen.das ist von der dritten Generation)

nach Berechnungen  müsste es nur mit Solarzelle auf allen Häuser Dächer schon möglich sein ein Drittel das von deutschen stromverbrauch nur da drüber zu deckeln und das wurde mit einer Solarzelle berechnet die heute als alt gilt wegen ihrer schlechten energieeffizienz und es gibt privathäuser in Hamburg die mehr Strom inzwischen produzieren als verbrauchen.VW und BP wie BMW setzen auch Solarzelle ein und haben ihr stromverbrauch reduziert und das so das man es bei neuen Fabriken berücksichtigt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. März 2011)

Heli-Homer schrieb:


> Wenn wir deutschen vorreiter im kampf gegen atomstrom sind ziehen die anderen länder um uns herum noch lange nicht nach.
> 
> Frankreichs strom besteht zu 80% aus atomstrom und es werden noch weitere kraftwerke gebaut.
> 
> Sollten wir alle abschalten und in frankreich kommt es zum super-gau sind wir genau so betroffen als würde uns das atomkraftwerk von neben an um die ohren fliegen.


 
Was für ein Schwachsinnsargument. Jedes abgeschatete AKW, egal wo, ist ein Risikofaktor weniger.
Wer pro Atomkraft ist soll sein Grundstück/ Heimatort als Endlager und Standort für Kraftwerke anbieten, alles andere ist mehr als unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *hust* wer hat von auf der Erde lagern geredet *hust*.


 
Ja ja hinterm Mond gleich links? Man muss nur aufpassen das die es nicht mit Schleife drum zurückschicken.

Man kann ja leider im Moment die Reaktoren nicht einfach ausschalten. Es wäre ja schön wenn es ohne ginge, aber die Lobby verursacht meist das einschlafen der Forschung nach anderen Lösungen. Wie auch teilweise die Grünen sich selber im Weg stehen, keiner wagt den Blick über den Tellerrand. Das Wattenmeer soll Naturschutzgebiet sein und andererseits dort Windparks und Gezeitenkraftwerke vielleicht zu pflastern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

so gut funktionieren Gezeitenkraftwerke in Deutschland nicht.

Verdammt, der andere Thread ist dich.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Das witzige ist das früher einige Grüne gegen die Windkraft waren (Vogelsterben etc.) und nun wollen alle auf diese Energieerzeugung setzen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. März 2011)

Das ist doch ziemlich weit hergeholt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Was ist weit hergeholt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das witzige ist das früher einige Grüne gegen die Windkraft waren (Vogelsterben etc.) und nun wollen alle auf diese Energieerzeugung setzen.


 
Die Grünen sind pauschal erst mal gegen alles.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Ja aber da sieht man mal wie zweischneidig diese Typen sind.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. März 2011)

Vogelsterben durch Windkrafträder.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Sag das den Grünen! Ich habe noch nie bergeweise irgendwelche Vögel vor WKA's liegen sehen und da kann ich aus mehrjähriger Berufserfahrung sprechen, denn ich stelle diese Teile in die Landschaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Sag das den Grünen! Ich habe noch nie bergeweise irgendwelche Vögel vor WKA's liegen sehen und da kann ich aus mehrjähriger Berufserfahrung sprechen, denn ich stelle diese Teile in die Landschaft.


 
Schau genau hin, ist nicht zum Lachen (zumindest nicht für den Vogel) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkbU1tS_UQc


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. März 2011)

Schwachsinn!


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

JA und … wie viele Vögel sterben in Stromleitungen oder prallen an ein Auto?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. März 2011)

Save the planet kill yourself!


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> JA und … wie viele Vögel sterben in Stromleitungen oder prallen an ein Auto?


 
Ich hab noch keinen Vogel tot an einer Stromleitung gesehen, die sitzen in der Regel drauf.

Wie viele Hasen werden opfer eines Autos?


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Tja wie du mir so ich dir.  Storch verendet in Stromleitung / Stromtod von Großvögeln an Mittelspannungsleitungen 

PS: Um mal ein positives Beispiel zu nennen für die WKA's hier in der Nähe gibts einen Windpark der wird von einem Turmfalken als Aussichtsplattform genutzt und der lebt noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Man setzt sich *auf *auf eine Leitung, nicht hinein. 
Trotzdem ist der Geier schlimmer dran, denn der Storch war nur blöd, der Geier hatte es nicht kommen sehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Wie du an meinem PS erkennen hättest müssen sind Vögel lernfähig, warum stibt der Turmfalke nicht? Ist er zu schnell für die Rotoren oder hat er sich an seine Umgebung gewöhnt? 

Dein Geier war also genauso blöd wie der Storch, denn er hätte ja nur 5 m höher fliegen müssen, als der Rotor am höhsten Punkt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dein Geier war also genauso blöd wie der Storch, denn er hätte ja nur 5 m höher fliegen müssen, als der Rotor am höhsten Punkt.


 
Und woher hätte der Geier das wissen sollen?
Setzt ein Kleinkind auf den Boden, gib ihm eine Stange Dynamit und ein Feuerzeug, wie lange wird es deiner Meinung nach dauern, bis es "bum" macht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @hulkhardy: ruyvens Aussage mit den 2 Jahrzehnten war auf Kernkraftwerke und nicht auf Fusionskraftwerke bezogen. Zumindest habe ich sie in diesem Thread nur in diesem Zusammenhang gefunden.



Er hats erfasst 
Grundlagen für Fissions-Reaktor niedergeschrieben: frühe 30er.
Erste Kraftwerek: frühe 50er.
Erste zivile Stromerzeugung: dito.
Grundlagen für Fusions-Reaktor niedergeschrieben: äh - die Grundtheorie zur Fusion hatte man sogar vor der Fission und Kraftwerke projektiert man mindestens seit den 50ern. Erstes Kraftwerk: Mit viel Glück kann sich dieses Jahrzehnt etwas so nennen, kommerzielle Nutzung steht in den Sternen. (Genauer: in einem.)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich auch geschrieben, dass es eine Frage des Aufwandes ist.



Eine Entsorgung von Endprodukten der Energieproduktion, die mehr Energie kostet, als produziert wurde, klingt unpraktisch.
(und um einen Absturz- und Explosionssicheren Behälter auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen bräuchte es einiges an Schub...)




ConNerVos schrieb:


> JA und … wie viele Vögel sterben in Stromleitungen oder prallen an ein Auto?



Wenige, sehr wenige im Verleich zur Zahl beider. Autos fahren meist zu tief, Stromleitungen sind schlicht keine direkte Gefahr.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie du an meinem PS erkennen hättest müssen sind Vögel lernfähig, warum stibt der Turmfalke nicht? Ist er zu schnell für die Rotoren oder hat er sich an seine Umgebung gewöhnt?



Ggf. ist er aufgrund seiner Ernährungsweise schlichtweg besser darin, Objekten in der Luft auszuweichen?
Das pontielle Problem bei WAK war/ist die Bewegung der Rotoren. Vögel rechnen nicht unbedingt damit, dass in 100m Höhe auf einmal ein tödliches Objekt mit hoher Geschwindigkeit von rechts kommt und große Vögel sind ggf. zu träge um auszuweichen - soweit jedenfalls die Theorie/die Besorgniss einiger Vogelschützer (nicht "der Grünen". Natürlich waren die Leute, die sich um die Vögel gesorgt haben, nicht primär FDP Wähler, aber der Umkerhrschluss ist falsch). In der Praxis haben sich die Fälle von Vogelschlag als vertretbar niedrig erwiesen und die Leute, die der Meinung waren, dass man die Dinger erst untersuchen sollte, bevor sie zu 10000 baut, haben jetzt ihre Untersuchung gehabt - fertig.
Diskussionsbedarf gibts allenfalls nochmal in der Umgebung wichtiger Zuvogelrastgebiete. Man baut nunmal auch keine Taubenzucht vor eine Start/Landebahn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Entsorgung von Endprodukten der Energieproduktion, die mehr Energie kostet, als produziert wurde, klingt unpraktisch.
> (und um einen Absturz- und Explosionssicheren Behälter auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen bräuchte es einiges an Schub...)


 
Man könnte die Abfallstoffe ja erst mal zwischenlagern (was man heute ja schon macht) und dann, wenn die Reisen ins All günstiger geworden sind (die ersten Flugtickets waren kaum zu bezahlen ), nimmst du das Zeugs mit und wech. 
Ich dachte, in dir steckt ein Forschergeist, dann los.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und woher hätte der Geier das wissen sollen?



Woher soll der Storch das wissen das er sich auf die Leitung setzen muß und nicht dazwischen? Deine Argumentation führt ins nichts , denn Vögel kennen sich nicht mit Technik aus und können kein Gefahrenpotential erkennen, weder bei einer Stromleitung noch bei einer WKA. 





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenige, sehr wenige im Verleich zur Zahl beider. Autos fahren meist zu tief, Stromleitungen sind schlicht keine direkte Gefahr.



Trotzdem habe ich mehr Vögel auf Straßen liegen sehen, als in der Nähe von irgendwelchen WKA's und da spreche ich nur von meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen der letzten 6 Jahre. 




> Ggf. ist er aufgrund seiner Ernährungsweise schlichtweg besser darin, Objekten in der Luft auszuweichen?


Sollte man annehmen, das Problem liegt also eher bei großen Vögeln genauso wie bei Stromleitungen. 




> nicht "der Grünen". Natürlich waren die Leute, die sich um die Vögel gesorgt haben, nicht primär FDP Wähler, aber der Umkerhrschluss ist falsch


Dann erklär mir mal wieso einige Grüne (ich spreche nicht von allen, denn mein erster Post sprach ausschließlich von einigen ) neben den Tierschützern von NABU und Anwohnern bei der Errichtung von Anlagen in der Nähe eines Vogelschutzgebietes in Niedersachsen mit Plakaten gegen diesen Park mitdemonstrierten! 

PS: Ich habe sie eindeutig als Parteimitglieder identifizieren können durch ihren Stand. 



> In der Praxis haben sich die Fälle von Vogelschlag als vertretbar niedrig erwiesen und die Leute, die der Meinung waren, dass man die Dinger erst untersuchen sollte, bevor sie zu 10000 baut, haben jetzt ihre Untersuchung gehabt - fertig.


Darauf wollte ich hinaus, denn diese wenigen Vorfälle sind genauso tragisch wie die Todesopfer von Vögeln durch den Straßenverkehr oder Stromleitungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte die Abfallstoffe ja erst mal zwischenlagern (was man heute ja schon macht) und dann, wenn die Reisen ins All günstiger geworden sind (die ersten Flugtickets waren kaum zu bezahlen ), nimmst du das Zeugs mit und wech.
> Ich dachte, in dir steckt ein Forschergeist, dann los.


 
Forschergeist in Begrenzt. Wenn ich die Werte von Wiki zum Thema Fluchtgeschwindigkeit und Energiedichte betrachte, dann kannst du mit der Energie aus einem Kilo Brennstab (niedrig angereichert, 1%) maximal 10 Tonnen von diesem Planeten befördern. Diese 10 Tonnen müssen den Brennstab selbst, die "pro Brennstab" ~anfallenden verstrahlten Reaktorbauteile, sämtliche Radiaktiven Abfallprodukte von Berabeitung und Gewinnung der Rohstoffe, eine Schutzhülle um das alles herum (eine Schutzhülle, die einen Wiedereintritt mit 11 km/s ebenso aushalten sollte, wie die Explosion der vermutlich sehr großen Rakete bzw. den Aufprall mit >>11 km/s beim fehlerhaften Verlassen eines Linearbeschleunigers) und, wenn wir bei Raketentechnik bleiben, die Rakete selbst enthalten. 

Zur Orientierung: Ne Saturn V dürfte ca. 80 kg pro kg Nutzlast bei dieser Geschwindigkeit wiegen. Blieben also 125 kg übrig von den 10 Tonnen. Ein Castor kommt auf 1:12,5 (praktisch, nicht?  ), wären wir bei einem Kilo von der Erde entfernbarem Material mit der Energie aus 1 kg Brennstab. Jetzt brauchen wir also nur noch eine Möglichkeit, einen Brennstab herzustellen, ohne dabei mehr als 0 g radiaktiven Abfall zu produzieren und ein AKW, das in seiner Lebensdauer genau 0 g Material verstahlt.
Wenn wir das schaffen, dann haben wir den Punkt erreicht, an dem die Kombination aus AKW und extraterrestrischer Entsorgung keinen Sinn ergibt, weil sie genauso viel Energie verbaucht, wie sie erzeugt.

(Anm.: Diese Rechnungen berücksichtigen nur die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Erde, gehen also von der Entsorgung auf einem anderen Planeten aus. Will man das Zeug aus dem Sonnensystem rausschaffen, steigt die nötige Geschwindigkeit um ~50%, was die Nutzlast um weitere ~60% senken würde, wenn ich linear von LEO vs. TLI extrapoliere. Vermutlich sind es noch weniger, denn solche Zusammenhänge sind meist exponentiell)




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal wieso einige Grüne (ich spreche nicht von allen, denn mein erster Post sprach ausschließlich von einigen ) neben den Tierschützern von NABU und Anwohnern bei der Errichtung von Anlagen in der Nähe eines Vogelschutzgebietes in Niedersachsen mit Plakaten gegen diesen Park mitdemonstrierten!


 
Wenn man Leute sieht, die heutzutage noch sowas außerhalb von besonders schützenswerten Bereichen machen, dann man vermutlich ein vorzügliches Beispiel dafür vor Augen, dass Tierschutz nicht das gleiche wie Umweltschutz ist, was nicht annähernd das gleiche wie Klimaschutz ist


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man Leute sieht, die heutzutage noch sowas außerhalb von besonders schützenswerten Bereichen machen, dann man vermutlich ein vorzügliches Beispiel dafür vor Augen, dass Tierschutz nicht das gleiche wie Umweltschutz ist, was nicht annähernd das gleiche wie Klimaschutz ist



Wie ich schon sagte, äußerst zwiespältiges Thema WKA's bei Umwelt-/Klimaschutz -> JA, doch 5 km neben einem Vogelschutzgebiet -> NEIN, aber 1 km neben Ortschaften dürfen sie stehen laut Bauvorschriften, nur da haben dann auf einmal die Anwohner was dagegen ... treu dem Prinzip "Ich bin gegen Atomkraft, aber eine WKA vor meinem Haus ist nicht die Lösung!"


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Orientierung: Ne Saturn V dürfte ca. 80 kg pro kg Nutzlast bei dieser Geschwindigkeit wiegen. Blieben also 125 kg übrig von den 10 Tonnen. Ein Castor kommt auf 1:12,5 (praktisch, nicht?  ), wären wir bei einem Kilo von der Erde entfernbarem Material mit der Energie aus 1 kg Brennstab. Jetzt brauchen wir also nur noch eine Möglichkeit, einen Brennstab herzustellen, ohne dabei mehr als 0 g radiaktiven Abfall zu produzieren und ein AKW, das in seiner Lebensdauer genau 0 g Material verstahlt.
> Wenn wir das schaffen, dann haben wir den Punkt erreicht, an dem die Kombination aus AKW und extraterrestrischer Entsorgung keinen Sinn ergibt, weil sie genauso viel Energie verbaucht, wie sie erzeugt.



Wer benutzt denn noch eine Sarturn 5 Rakete?
die Ariane 5 hat eine Nutzlast von 8 Tonnen für eine geostationäre Bahn. 25 Tonnen für eine Umlaufbahn.
Dann beträgt die Fluchgeschwindigkeit von der Erde 7,91m/s, wenn man die Erddrehung als Beschleunigung mitnutzt.
Dann muss nicht mal die vollständige Fluchtgeschwindigkeit erreicht werden, wenn das Ziel der Mond ist, da der Mond mit seiner Anziehungskraft ein Teil der Energie aufbringt, die benötigt wird um der Erde entfliegen zu können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Anm.: Diese Rechnungen berücksichtigen nur die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit der Erde, gehen also von der Entsorgung auf einem anderen Planeten aus. Will man das Zeug aus dem Sonnensystem rausschaffen, steigt die nötige Geschwindigkeit um ~50%, was die Nutzlast um weitere ~60% senken würde, wenn ich linear von LEO vs. TLI extrapoliere. Vermutlich sind es noch weniger, denn solche Zusammenhänge sind meist exponentiell)



Niemand würde versuchen das Sonnensystem zu verlassen, der Aufwand wäre zu groß, es ist einfach den Weg in die Sonne zu suchen, auch die dafür aufzubringende Energie wäre deutlich geringer.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> treu dem Prinzip "Ich bin gegen Atomkraft, aber eine WKA vor meinem Haus ist nicht die Lösung!"



Es beschweren sich auch Anwohner eines Atomkraftwerkes, wenn bei ihnen ein Windkraftwerk gebaut wird, denn ein Windkraftwerk ist deutlich lauter als ein Atomkraftwerk.


----------



## widder0815 (19. März 2011)

[x] Ja

Es ist Billig und was Habt ihr davon in Deutschland kein AtomStrom zu haben (aus sicherheit und Umwelt) , wenn jedes andere EU Land die hat und weiter aufrüstet ?! --> Nur hohe strompreise und eine geschwächte Wirtschaft .(sicherer ist es zumal nicht weil was wenn in Frankreich eins Hoch geht )


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es beschweren sich auch Anwohner eines Atomkraftwerkes, wenn bei ihnen ein Windkraftwerk gebaut wird, denn ein Windkraftwerk ist deutlich lauter als ein Atomkraftwerk.



Jetzt kommt er mit der Lautstärke ... stell dich mal 1 km weg von einer neuen Anlage und du wirst feststellen das die gar nicht mehr so laut ist.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt er mit der Lautstärke ... stell dich mal 1 km weg von einer neuen Anlage und du wirst feststellen das die gar nicht mehr so laut ist.


 
Das Argument geht mir auch auf den Keks. Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Iddee Autobahnen zu sperren nur weil sie zu hören sind.





widder0815 schrieb:


> [x] Ja
> Es ist Billig


 
Das ist ein längst überholtes Märchen. Solange genug daran glauben wird es aber auch weiterhin als Argument für Strompreiserhöhungen hergenommen.



> und was Habt ihr davon in Deutschland kein AtomStrom zu haben (aus sicherheit und Umwelt)


 
Reichen Sicherheit und Umwelt nicht?



> , wenn jedes andere EU Land die hat und weiter aufrüstet ?!


 
Die werden auch irgendwann zur Vernunft kommen. Es wäre Aufgabe der Politik das ganze zu beschleunigen. Traut das jemand Merkel und Co zu?



> --> Nur hohe strompreise und eine geschwächte Wirtschaft .(sicherer ist es zumal nicht weil was wenn in Frankreich eins Hoch geht )


 
Wie gesagt es ist ein Ammenmärchen das Atomstrom billig ist. Warte mal ab wieviel der Steuerzahler alleine für die Endlagerung abdrücken muss. 
Die Wirtschaft wird es ganz sicher nicht schwächen. Was glaubst du was alles an Arbeitsplätzen entstehen würde, wenn wir die AKWs durch alternative Energiequellen ersetzen würden? Ganz zu schweigen davon das wir in dem Bereich eine Vorreiterrolle inne und wider was zum exportieren hätten.
Das die Franzosen der Atomkraft auch nicht 100%ig trauen sieht man ja schon daran das sie die Dinger fast alle bei uns an die Grenze bauen. Wie gesagt, da muss die Politik ran damit die auch zur Vernunft kommen.


----------



## Keygen (19. März 2011)

windrad kostet mehr: 9Ct/kwh ein AKW ist das günstigste mit 2.3Ct/kwh. und die vier grossen energie konzerne sind einfach geldgeil, wenn sie mehr für entwicklungen investieren würden dann hätten wir ein land wo "grüner" strom fliesst.


----------



## Rolk (19. März 2011)

Keygen schrieb:


> windrad kostet mehr: 9Ct/kwh ein AKW ist das günstigste mit 2.3Ct/kwh. und die vier grossen energie konzerne sind einfach geldgeil, wenn sie mehr für entwicklungen investieren würden dann hätten wir ein land wo "grüner" strom fliesst.


 
Zieh dir das mal rein:
Widerlegt: Atomstrom ist nicht billiger als kostrom

Aber du hast recht. Unsere Energiekonzerne sind geldgeil. Jährlich neue Rekordgewinne sprechen eine deutliche Sprache. Daran wird sich erst etwas ändern wenn wir mehr Wettbewerb auf dem Strommarkt haben. Dummerweise haben die Stromkonzerne die Politik fest im Griff.


----------



## bubi1 (19. März 2011)

Heli-Homer schrieb:


> Ich bin eindeutig FÜR atomstrom in deutschland.
> 
> Alle die gegen atomstrom haben doch nicht eine sek nachgedacht und berufen sich nur auf ihren grünen strom.
> VÖLLIGER SCHWACHSINN!!!



Ich würde da jetzt mal ganz frech behaupten, das alle die dafür sind, sich noch keine Gedanken gemacht haben und sich noch nicht darüber informiert haben.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es ist ein Ammenmärchen das Atomstrom billig ist. Warte mal ab wieviel der Steuerzahler alleine für die Endlagerung abdrücken muss.



Ein gute Video zu diesem Thema 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YM5LqZLHNOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



außerdem zum Thema Endlager





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=65mLCMSSsC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und da alle guten Dinge drei sind

YouTube - Lügen vom billigen Atomstrom und Endlagersicherheit / Monitor ARD / 23.07.2009


Wer nach diesen Videos noch behauptet Atomstrom wäre gut, dem ist *meiner Meinung nach* echt nicht mehr zu helfen...
Klar ist das nicht alle KKW sofort abgeschaltet werden können, aber wie schon gesagt ist jedes, welches stillgelegt wird, ein großer Fortschritt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, äußerst zwiespältiges Thema WKA's bei Umwelt-/Klimaschutz -> JA, doch 5 km neben einem Vogelschutzgebiet -> NEIN, aber 1 km neben Ortschaften dürfen sie stehen laut Bauvorschriften, nur da haben dann auf einmal die Anwohner was dagegen ... treu dem Prinzip "Ich bin gegen Atomkraft, aber eine WKA vor meinem Haus ist nicht die Lösung!"



Die Argumente der "Strom kommt aus der Steckdose, der braucht keine sichtbaren Quellen"-Fraktion musst du dir von selbiger holen, da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner. Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem mit einer WKA in 300 m Entfernung, solange es kein vollkommen veraltete (=lautes) Modell ist und es 300 m Richtung Norden sind.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer benutzt denn noch eine Sarturn 5 Rakete?



Der Typ, der eine Beispielrechnung für Erd-Fluchtgeschwindigkeit durchführen wollte und dafür Nutzlastdaten für TLI-oder-besser brauchte. Moderenere Raketen werden nunmal nur für geostationär eingesetzt. Alles, was weiter will, nimmt eine individuelle Oberstufe mit und startet mit der aus LEO 



> Dann beträgt die Fluchgeschwindigkeit von der Erde 7,91m/s, wenn man die Erddrehung als Beschleunigung mitnutzt.



Die Fluchtgeschwindigkeit bleibt gleich, was du meinst ist die aufzubringende Beschleunigung. Das ist in der Beispielrechnung mit der S5 auch schon berücksichtigt.



> Niemand würde versuchen das Sonnensystem zu verlassen, der Aufwand wäre zu groß, es ist einfach den Weg in die Sonne zu suchen, auch die dafür aufzubringende Energie wäre deutlich geringer.



Die dafür aufzubringende Energie entspricht ziemlich exakt derjenigen, die meiner obigen Beispielrechnung mit Erdfluchtgeschwindigkeit zugrunde liegt. Dreh es wie du willst: Damit extraterrestrische Atommüllentsorgung energetisch lohnenswert wird, müsstest du die Energieeffizienz des Trägers um mindestens den Faktor 10 steigern. Dagegen ist ein funktionierendes Fusionskraftwerk ja fast schon ein Kinderspiel.
Alternativ musst du das Gewicht, insbesondere der Ummantelung drastisch reduzieren. Aber da hab ich bislang gerade einmal einen Castor eingerechnet, d.h. aus heutiger Sicht ist das eine sehr optimistische Best-Case-Rechnung, denn man bräuchte eine Schutzhülle, die vielfach stabiler ist, als ein Castor.




Rolk schrieb:


> Das Argument geht mir auch auf den Keks. Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Iddee Autobahnen zu sperren nur weil sie zu hören sind.



Genaugenommen kommen Leute auf die Idee, im Gegensatz zu WKAs haben sie da aber diverse Lobbys gegen sich und somit keine Chance auf Erfolg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Argumente der "Strom kommt aus der Steckdose, der braucht keine sichtbaren Quellen"-Fraktion musst du dir von selbiger holen, da bin ich der falsche Ansprechpartner. Ich persönlich hätte auch kein Problem mit einer WKA in 300 m Entfernung, solange es kein vollkommen veraltete (=lautes) Modell ist und es 300 m Richtung Norden sind.



So eine Argumentation hab ich gar nicht von dir erwartet. 

Ich habe nur die komische Denkweise von Leuten betont die gegen Atomstrom sind, aber keine alternativen Energiequellen in ihrer Nähe haben wollen und das auch noch mit völlig veralteten Behauptungen begründen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Argument geht mir auch auf den Keks. Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Iddee Autobahnen zu sperren nur weil sie zu hören sind.


 
An einer Autobahn kannst du relativ einfach eine Lärmschutzwand anbringen, bei einem Windkraftwerk geht das nicht, wie hoch soll die Wand werden?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> So eine Argumentation hab ich gar nicht von dir erwartet.
> 
> Ich habe nur die komische Denkweise von Leuten betont die gegen Atomstrom sind, aber keine alternativen Energiequellen in ihrer Nähe haben wollen und das auch noch mit völlig veralteten Behauptungen begründen.


 
Genau das ist das Problem, jeder will Alternativen aber nicht vor der eigenen Tür. Sicherlich wäre es ohne Atomstrom schöner nur von Heute auf Morgen kann man keinen Ersatz aus dem Hut zaubern. Auch sollte man dabei die Arbeitsplätze nicht vergessen die auf dem Spiel stehen. Ich selber hatte sogar öfter im AKW Unterweser zu tun, teilweise sogar im innersten Bereich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Mich stört es nicht, wenn man die Gegend, wo es sinnvoll ist, mit Windkrafträdern zustellt.
Wenn ich an der Küste entlang fahre und um mich herum ein paar hundert solcher Anlagen stehen, dann sag ich Wayne.. lieber das, als wenn ich den Kühlturm eines AKWs oder den Schornstein eines Kohlekraftwerkes sehe.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> An einer Autobahn kannst du relativ einfach eine Lärmschutzwand anbringen, bei einem Windkraftwerk geht das nicht, wie hoch soll die Wand werden?



Und selbst hinter einer Lärmschutzwand ist es lauter, als eine Windkraftanlage aus 1.000 m Entfernung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und selbst hinter einer Lärmschutzwand ist es lauter, als eine Windkraftanlage aus 1.000 m Entfernung.


 
Hängt von der Größe der Anlage ab.
Außerdem ist es albern mit den 1000 Metern, ich kenne genug Windkrafträder, die deutlich näher an Häusern stehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Das ist nicht albern, sondern eine neue Vorschrift, denn vorher waren es 800 m und davor gab es die Dreimal-Höhe-Regelung. 

PS: Die Höhe hat damit auch nichts zu tun, denn die Geräusche machen die Rotorblätter und die sind höchstens unterschiedlich lang, aber die Form ist bei einer 68 m-Anlage genauso wie bei einer 120 m-Anlage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

Hmm, bei uns in der Ecke werden gerade neue Anlagen gebaut und die stehen keine 1000m vom nächsten Haus weg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

So ich hab mich noch mal schnell schlau gemacht in meinem Büchlein, also allgemein richtet sich die Entfernung und Errichtung nach den BauGB und dem BImSchG. Für Ortschaften gilt da der Richtwert von 35 dB und sofern dieser Wert nicht überschritten wird, darf auch unterhalb von 1.000 m an Ortschaften gebaut werden sofern der Schattenwurf (Discoeffekt) es zuläßt und die örtlichen Gegebenheiten es erfordern. Die Entscheidung liegt aber immer beim Bauamt der zuständigen Gemeinde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hängt von der Größe der Anlage ab.
> Außerdem ist es albern mit den 1000 Metern, ich kenne genug Windkrafträder, die deutlich näher an Häusern stehen.


 
Ich hab mal ne Woche in <400m Entfernung zu einem Windpark Urlaub gemacht und nichts gehört. Die Schnellstraße (nichtmal Autobahn) hier in der Gegend höre ich dagegen nicht nur hinter der Lärmschutzwand, sondern auch noch fünf Reihen Bäume und zwei Reihen Häuser weiter klar und deutlich - und as ist in Bodennähe. Vor 4 Jahren habe ich auf der anderen Seite im 3.Stock gewohnt, auf Höhe eines Tunnels (d.h. ein Großteil war komplett abgeschottet) und habe sie trotz Lärmschutzwand und ca. 150 m Abstand und Zimmer auf der abgewandten Seite des Hauses deutlich gehört.
Wär das hier nicht Kiel, wo es nach 23 Uhr nur noch selten was zu hören gibt, wäre das direkt störend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> So ich hab mich noch mal schnell schlau gemacht in meinem Büchlein, also allgemein richtet sich die Entfernung und Errichtung nach den BauGB und dem BImSchG. Für Ortschaften gilt da der Richtwert von 35 dB und sofern dieser Wert nicht überschritten wird, darf auch unterhalb von 1.000 m an Ortschaften gebaut werden sofern der Schattenwurf (Discoeffekt) es zuläßt und die örtlichen Gegebenheiten es erfordern. Die Entscheidung liegt aber immer beim Bauamt der zuständigen Gemeinde.



Das ist ja auch wie immer in Deutschland das Problem.
die Vorschriften sind so schwammig beschrieben, dass das örtliche Bauamt machen kann, was es will, entweder zulassen oder eben nicht.
Ich kenne das von einem Landwirt, der ein Windkraftwerk auf seinem Grundstück bauen wollte und keine Genehmigung bekam, in einem anderen Dorf steht aber so ein Kraftwerk bei einem Bauern im Garten, schon sehr komisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Woche in <400m Entfernung zu einem Windpark Urlaub gemacht und nichts gehört. Die Schnellstraße (nichtmal Autobahn) hier in der Gegend höre ich dagegen nicht nur hinter der Lärmschutzwand, sondern auch noch fünf Reihen Bäume und zwei Reihen Häuser weiter klar und deutlich - und as ist in Bodennähe. Vor 4 Jahren habe ich auf der anderen Seite im 3.Stock gewohnt, auf Höhe eines Tunnels (d.h. ein Großteil war komplett abgeschottet) und habe sie trotz Lärmschutzwand und ca. 150 m Abstand und Zimmer auf der abgewandten Seite des Hauses deutlich gehört.
> Wär das hier nicht Kiel, wo es nach 23 Uhr nur noch selten was zu hören gibt, wäre das direkt störend.



In einer nah gelegenen Pferdekoppel steht ein Windkraftwerk, man kann es sehr gut sehen, kein Baum ist im Weg, die Pferde können praktisch hinlaufen, zu hören ist es auch nicht.
Frag jetzt aber nicht, wie weit es weg ist, ich bin sehr selten da und kann das aus der Erinnerung nicht beurteilen, vielleicht 300 Meter.


----------



## guna7 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

[x] Nein, allerdings ist das Problem, dass wenn wir die AKW's abschalten, z.B. die Franzosen gleich ein paar neue an die deutsche Grenze stellen um unseren Stromverbrauch zu decken und daran zu verdienen. Bei überwiegend Westwind kommts aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

Warum sollten die welche bauen, Deutschland ist Stromexporteur und selbst mit 7 AKW's weniger stehen wir immer noch gut da in Sachen Energie.


----------



## MomentInTime (19. März 2011)

Ihr wisst schon, dass Deutschland so weit über seinen Eigenbedarf hinaus Strom produziert, dass wir es uns sogar leisten können, ihn an andere Länder zu verkaufen. Wer glaubt, Deutschland sei vom Atomstrom abhängig, der glaubt auch Wahlversprechen.

Eben weil Deutschland nicht vom Atomstrom abhängig ist, und Kernspaltung im marktwirtschaftlichen Maßstab unverantwortlich ist (Endlagerfrage, Tschernobyl, Fukushima, Assel, etc. ), hab' ich mit [X] NEIN abgestimmt.

Alternativen zu Deutschlands fehlgeleiteter Energiepolitik


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass Deutschland so weit über seinen Eigenbedarf hinaus Strom produziert, dass wir es uns sogar leisten können, ihn an andere Länder zu verkaufen. Wer glaubt, Deutschland sei vom Atomstrom abhängig, der glaubt auch Wahlversprechen.


 
Die Stromkonzerne sind davon abhängig, denn dadurch steigen ihre Gewinne. Schaltest du sie ab, sinken die Gewinne der Unternehmen und plötzlich wird wieder die Arbeitsplatzkeule geschwungen, weniger Gewinn bedeutet automatisch, dass man Leute entlassen muss und dann kommt die FDP wieder, dass Arbeitsplätze gesichert werden müssen, denn das ist ja sozial.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. März 2011)

Auch wenn mein Ironiedetektor ausschlägt, möchte ich aber noch dazu sagen, dass neue Arbeitsplätze im Bereich Erneuerbare Energien sowie bei den Stadtwerken und örtlichen Kraftwerken geschaffen werden würden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Auch wenn mein Ironiedetektor ausschlägt, möchte ich aber noch dazu sagen, dass neue Arbeitsplätze im Bereich Erneuerbare Energien sowie bei den Stadtwerken und örtlichen Kraftwerken geschaffen werden würden.


 
Das denke ich auch, ebenso schafft man Arbeitsplätze, wenn man neue Treibstoffe entwickeln will und andere Autos plant, aber sowas dauert halt immer seine Zeit und die Parteien denken ja nur noch bis zu nächsten Wahl.


----------



## widder0815 (20. März 2011)

Eure erneuerbaren Energien sind Müll !!!

Ein Windrad muss ertmal 20jahre Laufen um die Eigenkosten (herstellung + aufbau + wartung) zu decken , hat aber gleichzeitig nur eine Lebensdauer von 20 Jahren ... der Staat (meine steuern) Pummt on Mass Geld dazu um die Kosten zu Decken !!!
Also ist diese Art der Energie gewinnung absolut Gehirnverbrannt , dazu Kommt das sie mit extrem scharfen chemie mitteln Hergestellt werden (also NIX mit Umweltfreundlich) .
Atom Energie ist sicherlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei , aber bevor es nichts gibt was Besser ist , sollten sie Bleiben ... wenn den Grünen  das nicht gefällt dann sollen sie Nach Afrika in den Busch  ziehen !!!


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Atom Energie ist sicherlich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei , aber bevor es nichts gibt was Besser ist , sollten sie Bleiben ... wenn den Grünen  das nicht gefällt dann sollen sie Nach Afrika in den Busch  ziehen !!!


 
Wie sieht denn die Energieblinaz von Atomstrom aus, wenn man vom Bergwerk bis zum Ende der Lagerung rechnet?


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> ... der Staat (meine steuern) Pummt on Mass Geld dazu um die Kosten zu Decken !!!



Dir ist aber schon klar das der Staat auch bei der Atomenergie vorne und hinten Geld reinpumpt?


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

@ITpassion-de:Ich glaube, ein modernes AKW hatte insgesamt einen Wirkungsgrad von rund 30%, also auch Anreicherung des Brennstabmaterials und so weiter.

Das Problem mit dem "Sich-Rechnen" besteht ja auch bei Photovoltaik-Anlagen. Wir haben eine und es hieß, nach 20 Jahren macht man dann doch Gewinn.
Dachte ich auch, bis ich das mal mit dem Chemie-Lehrer durchgerechnet hatte, nach 20 Jahren sind die Dinger nämlich so abgenutzt, dass der Gewinn minimal ausfällt, wenn es denn dann noch einen gibt, d.h., mann könnte sich gleich die nächste Anlage auf das Dach setzen.

Was mich interessieren würde, ist, wieso man kein Uran in Isotopenbatterien verwendet, Plutonium aber sehr wohl.
Wenn das mit Uran auch klappt, könnte man doch im Prinzip die bRennstäbe in die Isotopenbatterien einbauen und als Stromgeneratoren für Krankenhäuser, Banken usw. verwenden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> @ITpassion-de:Ich glaube, ein modernes AKW hatte insgesamt einen Wirkungsgrad von rund 30%, also auch Anreicherung des Brennstabmaterials und so weiter.


 
Ich glaube von den 30% bleibt nicht viel übrig wenn auch nur eine Glühbirne im Endlager für die nächsten Millionen Jahre brennt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Eure erneuerbaren Energien sind Müll !!!



Deine Behauptung ist MÜLL! 




> Ein Windrad muss ertmal 20jahre Laufen um die Eigenkosten (herstellung + aufbau + wartung) zu decken



Die Energie die bei Herstellung+Aufbau in die WKA reingesteckt wurde ist in wenigen Monaten wieder eingefahren. Bedenke die Produktion einer WKA neueren Datums beträgt 2,5 - 7,5 MW bei voller Auslastung *in der Stunde*!

Scheinbar hast du auch *keinen Plan* was bei einer Wartung einer WKA alles so gemacht wird, nun ich schon (mein Beruf!) ... die Einzigen "energiefressenden" technischen Geräte die da verwendet werden sind, hydraulische Drehmomentsschrauber (z.B. hytorc), diese werden durch Kompressoren angetrieben die einen Stromverbrauch von 1000 - 1500 W haben! Die anderen stromverbrauchenden Geräte sind Staubsauger, Akkubohrer, Taschenlampe, Kabellampe, Laptop und ein Radio zur Stimmungsverbesserung … achja und die Turmbeleuchtung bestehend aus 36 W Neonröhren! Also nichts was so eine Anlage innerhalb von 10 min Betrieb wieder reinholen könnte. 





> hat aber gleichzeitig nur eine Lebensdauer von 20 Jahren



Man geht von einer Betriebszeit von 20 Jahren aus *nicht* von einer Lebensdauer! 

PS: Ich kenne sogar Anlagen die stehen schon 25 Jahre, hm können wohl doch länger "leben"! 




> ... der Staat (meine steuern) Pummt on Mass Geld dazu um die Kosten zu Decken !!!



Auch das ist falsch, nur der Bau wird subventioniert, aber nur bis 2014 danach ist Schluß!




> Also ist diese Art der Energie gewinnung absolut Gehirnverbrannt



Gehirnverbrannt ist dein Halbwissen, welches du hier verbreitest!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Eure erneuerbaren Energien sind Müll !!!
> 
> Ein Windrad muss ertmal 20jahre Laufen um die Eigenkosten (herstellung + aufbau + wartung) zu decken , hat aber gleichzeitig nur eine Lebensdauer von 20 Jahren ...



Für diese -ich nenne es mal höfflich "Behauptung"- hätte ich gerne eine Quelle.



> der Staat (meine steuern) Pummt on Mass Geld dazu um die Kosten zu Decken !!!



Für die eigentlich auch, denn die Subventionen für Windkraft sind nun wirklich ziemlich weit unten. Da braucht man bei Atomkraft schon gar nicht mehr mit Lagerung argumentieren, da kosten die Polizeieinsätze zum Schutz der Atomenergie vor dem sogenannten Souverän dieser Nation vermutlich schon mehr.




axel25 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde, ist, wieso man kein Uran in Isotopenbatterien verwendet, Plutonium aber sehr wohl.
> Wenn das mit Uran auch klappt, könnte man doch im Prinzip die bRennstäbe in die Isotopenbatterien einbauen und als Stromgeneratoren für Krankenhäuser, Banken usw. verwenden.


 
Ich Tippe auf Strahlung. Plutonium ist ein miserabler Gamma-Strahler, d.h. die abgestrahlte Energie lässt sich fast vollständig in einer einfachen Isotopenbatterie nutzen und es ist kaum zusätzliche Abschirmung nötig. Einen Uran basierten Isotopengenerator müsstest du in Blei packen, was nicht nur aufwendiger wäre, sondern auch Kühlungstechnische Probleme mit sich bringt.
Für den Einsatz als Stromgenerator in den genannten Beispielen sind die Dinger aber komplett ungeeignet. Eine Isotopenbatterie hat eine geringere Leistungsdichte, als ein einfacher Dieselgenerator und lässt sich außerdem nicht abschalten. Ein Notstromaggregat muss aber typischerweise hohe Energiemengen über kurze Zeiträume zur Verfügung stellen. Da wäre eine Bleibatterie vermutlich noch besser und würde weitaus weniger (Proliferations-)Risiko beinhalten, als radioaktive Materialien.


----------



## frEnzy (20. März 2011)

[x] Nein!
Klar Sache. Und das war auch schon vor den Unfällen in Japan so. Eine Energiequelle, die bei einem etwas größeren Fehler oder Unglück gleich Tausende oder gar hundertausende auf grauhafte Weise tötet und ganze Landstriche über tausende von Jahren unbewohnbar macht, die hochgifigen Müll erzeugt, der für "immer" sicher gelagert werden muss, kann nicht die Lösung unserer Energieprobleme sein! Auch nicht übergangsweise! Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man reinen Gewissens sich für die Atomenergie stark machen kann... es konnte mir noch keiner ein glaubhaftes Argument vorbringen, welches die genannten Nachteile auch nur ansatzweise "aufrechnen" konnte.


----------



## bubi1 (21. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> [x] Nein!
> Klar Sache. Und das war auch schon vor den Unfällen in Japan so. Eine Energiequelle, die bei einem etwas größeren Fehler oder Unglück gleich Tausende oder gar hundertausende auf grauhafte Weise tötet und ganze Landstriche über tausende von Jahren unbewohnbar macht, die hochgifigen Müll erzeugt, der für "immer" sicher gelagert werden muss, kann nicht die Lösung unserer Energieprobleme sein! Auch nicht übergangsweise! Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie man reinen Gewissens sich für die Atomenergie stark machen kann... es konnte mir noch keiner ein glaubhaftes Argument vorbringen, welches die genannten Nachteile auch nur ansatzweise "aufrechnen" konnte.


 Mehr kann und will ich nicht sagen...


----------



## axel25 (21. März 2011)

@ruyven-macaran: Wenn du gerade keinen Strom benötigst, kappst du einfach die Leitung von der Batterie, sodass sie nur noch Wäremeenergie abgibt.
Und als Standgenerator für Leuchttürme oder Notstromgenerator dürfte es für Unternehmen insgesamt günstiger sein als Dieselgeneratoren, da man ja keinen Treibstoff zahlen muss.


----------



## Hübie (21. März 2011)

[x] Ja. Aaaaber keine Kernspaltung sonder Kernfusion wie es die Natur vormacht halte ich für sinnvoll. Man benötigt lediglich ein paar Millionen Grad Celcius, Deuterium und Trithium und Materialien die das aushalten. ^^
Bis dahin sollten regenerative Energien en mass eingesetzt werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven-macaran: Wenn du gerade keinen Strom benötigst, kappst du einfach die Leitung von der Batterie, sodass sie nur noch Wäremeenergie abgibt.



Die insgesamt abgegebene Leistung blebt unverändert. Wenn du sie vom Netz nimmst, dann wird, dass was bislang elektrisch genutzt wurde, als zusätzliche Wärme abgegeben -> vollkommene Verschwendung.




> Und als Standgenerator für Leuchttürme oder Notstromgenerator dürfte es für Unternehmen insgesamt günstiger sein als Dieselgeneratoren, da man ja keinen Treibstoff zahlen muss.


 
Den Treibstoff musst du auch einmal zahlen und der ist nicht billig 

Bei entlegenen Leuchtfeuern ergäbe sich immerhin Vorteil, dass man keinen Treibstoff mehr hintransportieren muss - aber ebenso bekanntermaßen der Nachteil, dass man die Dinger bewachen müsste


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Ein Problem hat die Windenergie aber.
Sie nimmt dem Wind die Energie, daher ist die Anzahl der Windkrafträder weltweit begrenzt, denn die Energie des Windes wird ja auf die Windräder übertragen, baut man also eine bestimmte Menge Windräder auf, dann wird die gesamte Windenergie der Erde übertragen und es weht kein laues Lüftchen mehr.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Problem hat die Windenergie aber.
> Sie nimmt dem Wind die Energie, daher ist die Anzahl der Windkrafträder weltweit begrenzt, denn die Energie des Windes wird ja auf die Windräder übertragen, baut man also eine bestimmte Menge Windräder auf, dann wird die gesamte Windenergie der Erde übertragen und es weht kein laues Lüftchen mehr.


 
Gegenfrage: Was willst du mit so vielen Windkraftanlagen? Die Erde in eine Leuchtreklame verwandeln?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Was willst du mit so vielen Windkraftanlagen? Die Erde in eine Leuchtreklame verwandeln?


 
Der Energiebedarf der Menschheit wird weiter steigen, er wird immer größer werden.
Du kannst den technischen Fortschritt einer Zivilisation daran ausmachen, wie viel Energie sie verbraucht.
Angeblich gibt es oder soll es möglich sein, dass es sie gibt, Zivilisationen, die so viel Energie im Jahr verbrauchen, wie ein durchschnittlicher Fixstern in einem Jahr produzieren kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. März 2011)

Naja die Windkraft ist nur ein Mittel Energie zu erzeugen und ich wette das diese Energieerzeugung nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist, von daher ist dein Einwand zwar richtig, aber total übertrieben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Na ja, denk an meine Worte:
12 Milliarden Menschen wollen 2100 Energie haben, wollen es warm haben und Licht haben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. März 2011)

Zum Glück leben die alle nicht in Deutschland und haben 40 Konsolen, 12 PC's, 7 Fernseher ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Klar, aber versorge mal 12 Milliarden Menschen mit Energie. Darin enthalten sind ja auch Nahrungsmittel, deren Produktion ebenfalls Energie kostet (und eine Menge frisches, sauberes Wasser).


----------



## DOTL (21. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für diese -ich nenne es mal höfflich "Behauptung"- hätte ich gerne eine Quelle.


 
Auch wenn es oben recht polemisch formuliert wurde, so hilft dir vielleicht folgender Link weiter. Auch wenn die Aussage überzogen war, so hat er nicht ganz unrecht. Insgesamt gibt es zu dem Thema sehr viele Studien. Wichtig ist aber,  dass dabei der Grad der Subvention für die einzelnen Kraftwerkstypen  gemessen werden. Selbiges gilt für die direkt messbaren monetären  Folgekosten für die Beseitung. Insgesamt verzerren die verschiedenen Formen an Subventionen das Gesamtbild und können daher je nach Studie zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen.

Dort findest du eine Gegenüberstellung der verschiedenen Kraftwerkstypen sowie deren energetische Amortisationszeit, was für einen generellen Gesamtüberblick ganz sinnvoll ist.
Energieerntefaktoren bei der Erzeugung elektrischer Energie
http://www.energie-fakten.de/html-neu/inhalt-hintergrund-haupt.html


----------



## frEnzy (21. März 2011)

Ich glaube nicht dran, dass "wir" 2100 bereits 12 Milliarden Menschen sind. Bis dahin wird die Knappheit an Ressourcen dafür sorgen, dass die Gesamtzahl militärisch klein gehalten wird...


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, aber versorge mal 12 Milliarden Menschen mit Energie. Darin enthalten sind ja auch Nahrungsmittel, deren Produktion ebenfalls Energie kostet (und eine Menge frisches, sauberes Wasser).


 
Es gibt ja auch andere Möglichkeiten als Windkraftwerke:

Solarkraftwerke
Thermalkraftwerke
Geothermalkraftwerke
Biomassekraftwerke
Wasserkraftwerke
Gezeitenkraftwerke
hab ich was vergessen?

Bis auf die Gezeitenkraftwerke ist bereits jetzt alles weit genug ausgereift. Man müsste die Dinger nur noch aufbauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Ich vermisse das Rotationskraftwerk.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das Rotationskraftwerk.


 


Biomasse und Thermalkraftwerke sind doch im Prinzip Rotationskraftwerke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Nein Rotationskraftwerk ist auf dem Mist von einigen Studenten gewachsen, eine faszinierende Theorie, vielleicht irgendwann mal umsetzbar.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. März 2011)

DOTL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es oben recht polemisch formuliert wurde, so hilft dir vielleicht folgender Link weiter. Auch wenn die Aussage überzogen war, so hat er nicht ganz unrecht. Insgesamt gibt es zu dem Thema sehr viele Studien. Wichtig ist aber,  dass dabei der Grad der Subvention für die einzelnen Kraftwerkstypen  gemessen werden. Selbiges gilt für die direkt messbaren monetären  Folgekosten für die Beseitung. Insgesamt verzerren die verschiedenen Formen an Subventionen das Gesamtbild und können daher je nach Studie zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen.
> 
> Dort findest du eine Gegenüberstellung der verschiedenen Kraftwerkstypen sowie deren energetische Amortisationszeit, was für einen generellen Gesamtüberblick ganz sinnvoll ist.
> Energieerntefaktoren bei der Erzeugung elektrischer Energie
> Inhalt - Hintergrundmaterial und Beiträge


 
Vor allem täuscht das angenommene 1 MW-Modell das zur Berechnung gezogen wurde, denn ich habe in den letzten 4 Jahren kein einziges WKA-Modell unter 2 MW gestellt! 

PS: Die Berechnung ist von 2005 gehts aktueller?


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein Rotationskraftwerk ist auf dem Mist von einigen Studenten gewachsen, eine faszinierende Theorie, vielleicht irgendwann mal umsetzbar.



Ich war der Meinung Rotationskraftwerke wären:

Irgendetwas liefert Energie (Sonne, Biogas etc.) ---> Energie wird eingesetzt um Wasserdampf zu produzieren ---> Wasserdampf treibt Turbinen an = elektrische Energie

Klär mich mal auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Ein Rotationskraftwerk soll die Rotationsenergie der Erde anzapfen.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Rotationskraftwerk soll die Rotationsenergie der Erde anzapfen.


 
Meinst du  das Teil wo ein Satelit in der Umlaufbahn quasi ein Kabel hinter sich her zieht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Nein, die Energiegewinnung soll über die Rotation der Erde im Bezug zum Erdkern funktionieren, die Erde ist ja ein Dynamo, das kannst du anzapfen.


----------



## Icejester (22. März 2011)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber wird die Erde dann nicht theoretisch langsamer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Problem hat die Windenergie aber.
> Sie nimmt dem Wind die Energie, daher ist die Anzahl der Windkrafträder weltweit begrenzt, denn die Energie des Windes wird ja auf die Windräder übertragen, baut man also eine bestimmte Menge Windräder auf, dann wird die gesamte Windenergie der Erde übertragen und es weht kein laues Lüftchen mehr.



Du kannst mit Windrädern nur die Energie in der untersten Athmosphärenschicht nutzen. Der von einigen herraufbeschworene Windstillstand ist vollkommener Blödsinn.
Wo du recht hast: Die insgesamt installierbare Energie ist nicht unbegrenzt. Aber das gilt für ausnahmslose alle Kraftwerkstypen. Im Falle von Windkraft ließe sich auf den bislang in Deutschland freigegebenen Flächen (afaik <2% der Gesamtfläche inkl. Offshore) mit der bislang verfügbaren Technik bereits mehr als die doppelte Leistung der bestenden Atomkraftwerke erzeugen. Die Grenze liegt also hoch.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Energiebedarf der Menschheit wird weiter steigen, er wird immer größer werden.
> Du kannst den technischen Fortschritt einer Zivilisation daran ausmachen, wie viel Energie sie verbraucht.
> Angeblich gibt es oder soll es möglich sein, dass es sie gibt, Zivilisationen, die so viel Energie im Jahr verbrauchen, wie ein durchschnittlicher Fixstern in einem Jahr produzieren kann.



Irgendwann müssen wir das Wachstum des Energiebedarfs auf 0 einbremsen. Sonst ist es vollkommen egal, welche Form der Energieerzeugung wir nehmen, irgendwann wird der Planet allein durch die Abwärme gegrillt.
Hab mal ne Hochrechnung gesehen, derzufolge wir, wenn das derzeitige exponentielle Wachstum anhalten würde, im Jahre 2150 mehr Energie verbräuchten, als der ganze Planet von der Sonne erhält.

Die große Frage ist doch:
Wenn man irgendwann einen Schlussstrichen ziehen muss - welche objektiven Gründe sprechen dagegen, es gerade jetzt zu tun?

Die technische Entwicklung sicherlich nicht, denn wir warten jetzt schon ettliche Jahrzehnte daraus, dass technische Weiterentwicklungen den Verbrauch senken und genau das Gegenteil trat wiederholt ein.




DOTL schrieb:


> Auch wenn es oben recht polemisch formuliert wurde, so hilft dir vielleicht folgender Link weiter.


 
Von ConNervos' berechtigten Einwänden selbst zu deinen Links mal ganz abgesehen:
Eine Übertreibung um den Faktor 10 ist keine Polemik mehr, das ist eine Märchengeschichte und bodenlose Frechheit gegenüber Diskussionspartnern. (wer anderer Meinung ist, dem kann ich in Zukunft gerne bei jeder Gelegenheit mit einem um den Faktor 10 unterschätzen IQ ansprechen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine dumme Frage, aber wird die Erde dann nicht theoretisch langsamer?



Richtig, die Energie wird ja übertragen, daher wird sich die Erde immer langsamer drehen, bis sie irgendwann still stehen wird.
Aber das macht sie Sonne ja auch schon und auch der Mond bremst die Erde ab, ohne Mond würde sich die Erde schneller drehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst mit Windrädern nur die Energie in der untersten Athmosphärenschicht nutzen. Der von einigen herraufbeschworene Windstillstand ist vollkommener Blödsinn.
> Wo du recht hast: Die insgesamt installierbare Energie ist nicht unbegrenzt. Aber das gilt für ausnahmslose alle Kraftwerkstypen. Im Falle von Windkraft ließe sich auf den bislang in Deutschland freigegebenen Flächen (afaik <2% der Gesamtfläche inkl. Offshore) mit der bislang verfügbaren Technik bereits mehr als die doppelte Leistung der bestenden Atomkraftwerke erzeugen. Die Grenze liegt also hoch.


 
Dadurch, dass du die Energie der unteren Schichten abnimmst, kommt es aber zu einer "Umverteilung" der Energie, denn die Sonne heizt ja weiterhin das Wasser auf und bringt so wieder Energie in den Umlauf, doch dann ist die Energie nur noch dort, wo keine Windkrafträder stehen. Man stelle sich vor, in der karibischen See würden viele tausende Windkrafträder stehen. Kein Hurrikan hätte mehr eine Chance sich zu bilden. 
Das gleiche könnte man in der Nähe des Äquators machen, also nicht nur da.
Das ist wie mit Solaranlagen, da gehst du auch da hin, wo die Sonne gut scheint. Bei 
Wind musst du da hingehen, wo es windig ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen wir das Wachstum des Energiebedarfs auf 0 einbremsen. Sonst ist es vollkommen egal, welche Form der Energieerzeugung wir nehmen, irgendwann wird der Planet allein durch die Abwärme gegrillt.
> Hab mal ne Hochrechnung gesehen, derzufolge wir, wenn das derzeitige exponentielle Wachstum anhalten würde, im Jahre 2150 mehr Energie verbräuchten, als der ganze Planet von der Sonne erhält.



Oha, diese Berechnungen würde ich glatt mal sehen wollen, ich denke, die kann ich einfach so zerpflücken. 
Schon mal was von der allgemeinen Verdunklung gehört?
Außerdem kannst du derzeit nur einen Teil der Sonnenstrahlung "verwerten", andere Teile nicht.
Aber unabhängig davon wird die Menschheit immer mehr Energie brauchen. guck dir doch mal das Leben der Industrienationen an. Früher hatten sie nur Licht im Haus, dann kamen Kühlschrank, Waschmaschine und Geschirrspüler dazu, danach Mikrowelle, Fernseher, Computer. Heute läuft praktisch nichts ohne Strom (selbst das Telefon nicht mehr, weil man ja jetzt einen Router braucht). Der Strombedarf eines normalen Haushaltes liegt heute deutlich höher als noch vor 80 Jahren. Diese Entwicklung zur totalen Stromversorgung wollen aber alle Menschen machen, bzw. haben (das kann man ihnen ja auch nicht verdenken). Wie also die 1,3 Milliarden Chinesen mit Energie versorgen, wie die 1 Milliarde Inder, sie die 1,2 Milliarden Afrikaner?
Dazu kommt noch der Anteil an Energie, mit denen die Autos angetrieben werden (fossile Kraftstoffe, also echt mal, Technik ausm letzten Jahrtausend, wie rückständig... ) wollen und auch die ganzen Produktionsstätten für den täglichen Bedarf. Inzwischen finden es die Chinesen auch "sexy" jede Tag Fleisch essen zu können. Das wollen andere auch. Wie viel Energie braucht es noch mal um ein Kilo Fleisch zu erzeugen?

Du kannst es niemanden ankreiden, wenn er gerne so leben möchte, wie wir in den Industriestaaten. Wir können aber nicht einfach alles abschalten und dann in die Steinzeit zurück kehren, wir müssen uns was Gutes überlegen, wie wir das gemeinsam hin bekommen können (wir brauchen eine gemeinsame Lösung.. ) und das geht nur dann, wenn die Menschen zusammen arbeiten. Solarkraftwerke in der Sahara, mit denen nicht nur Europa mit Strom versorgt wird, sondern auch Afrika. Windkraftanlagen in der Karibik, mit denen nicht nur Amerika mit Strom versorgt wird, sondern auch alle anderen Länder im Einflussbereich. Dazu Wasserkraftwerke in den Bergregionen, bzw. Pumpspeicherkraftwerke für die Speicherung von Energie. Ich baue lieber noch 200 Windkrafträder hin als Agrarfläche für Treibstoff zu verschwenden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist doch:
> Wenn man irgendwann einen Schlussstrichen ziehen muss - welche objektiven Gründe sprechen dagegen, es gerade jetzt zu tun?



Welchen Schlussstrich wodrunter?
Unter der Nutzung der Atomenergie?
Keine Frage, der Strich ist gezogen, doch wie immer will man den Oligarchen noch ein paar Milliarden in den Arsch blasen anstatt sie dazu zu zwingen in neue Technologien zu investieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die technische Entwicklung sicherlich nicht, denn wir warten jetzt schon ettliche Jahrzehnte daraus, dass technische Weiterentwicklungen den Verbrauch senken und genau das Gegenteil trat wiederholt ein.



Der Verbrauch einzelner Dinge wurde ja auch gesenkt, doch leider ist die Masse an Verbrauchern stark gestiegen.
Was nützt es, wenn das Auto von heute trotz besserer Technik 3 Liter auf 100km weniger verbraucht als früher, wenns im Gegenzug heute 50 Millionen statt 10 Millionen Autos gibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, die Energie wird ja übertragen, daher wird sich die Erde immer langsamer drehen, bis sie irgendwann still stehen wird.
> Aber das macht sie Sonne ja auch schon und auch der Mond bremst die Erde ab, ohne Mond würde sich die Erde schneller drehen.



[Pro]30h-Tag



> Dadurch, dass du die Energie der unteren Schichten abnimmst, kommt es aber zu einer "Umverteilung" der Energie, denn die Sonne heizt ja weiterhin das Wasser auf und bringt so wieder Energie in den Umlauf, doch dann ist die Energie nur noch dort, wo keine Windkrafträder stehen. Man stelle sich vor, in der karibischen See würden viele tausende Windkrafträder stehen. Kein Hurrikan hätte mehr eine Chance sich zu bilden.



Und genau das ist Blödsinn.
Wenn du die unteren Schichten abbremst, aber weiterhin das Druckpotential vorhanden ist, dass zu einer Bewegung führte, dann wirkt es sich schlichtweg weiter oben aus. Platz gibt es mehr als genug.
Würde deine Aussage stimmen, dann könnte man einen 3 m tiefen Fluss mit einem 3 m hohen (ab Flußbett gemessen) Damm aufstauen und es würde nie wieder ein Tropfen Wasser abfließen. Oder, um aktueller zu bleiben: Ein 10 m hoher Tsunami würde an einer 3 m hohen Mauer, die 7 m über dem Meeresspiegel steht, unweigerlich scheitern.

Cyclone beziehen ihre Antriebskraft übrigens aus vertikalen Luftbewegungen im Zentrum. Wenn du die ganze Karibik mit horizontalen Rotoren überdachst, könnte dein Plan aufgehen 



> Oha, diese Berechnungen würde ich glatt mal sehen wollen, ich denke, die kann ich einfach so zerpflücken.



Einfache exponential Rechnung. Verbrauch heute, Verbrauchsanstieg und Anstieg des Verbrauchsanstieges der 90er Jahre. Die Grundlagen kann man in vielerlei Hinsicht anzweifeln, aber die Mathematik ist Niveau ~10. Klasse.



> Schon mal was von der allgemeinen Verdunklung gehört?



Das letzte mal im Zusammenhang mit London in den 40ern.



> Aber unabhängig davon wird die Menschheit immer mehr Energie brauchen.



"brauchen": Vielleicht/steht zu befürchten. "verbrauchen" definitiv nicht.
Es liegt an ihr, wann und wie sie die mit der Diskrepanz zwischen beidem umgeht.



> Du kannst es niemanden ankreiden, wenn er gerne so leben möchte, wie wir in den Industriestaaten.



Deswegen kreide ich bevorzugt die Lebensweise in den Industriestaaten an, während ich dem Rest der Welt höchstens die laschen Umweltauflagen (und in zynischen Stunden die Bevölkerungsentwicklung) vorwerfe.



> Wir können aber nicht einfach alles abschalten und dann in die Steinzeit zurück kehren,



Zwischen der Steinzeit und der fortgeschrittenen Industrialisierung gab es gerüchten zu folge noch Zwischenschritte.



> wir müssen uns was Gutes überlegen, wie wir das gemeinsam hin bekommen können



Na dann überleg fang an.
Die vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat sich die Menschheit offensichtlich wesentlich mehr Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie sie ihren Energieverbrauch noch weiter steigern kann und nur sehr wenige über dieses Problem.



> Welchen Schlussstrich wodrunter?
> Unter der Nutzung der Atomenergie?



Unter die weitere Steigerung des Energieverbrauches 

Und unter dem Atomenergie ist er mitnichten gezogen. Global betrachtet gibt es eher einen Anstieg. (u.a. dank deutscher Finanzbeihilfen  )



> Der Verbrauch einzelner Dinge wurde ja auch gesenkt, doch leider ist die Masse an Verbrauchern stark gestiegen.



Ich wiederhole: Gibt es irgend einen Grund zur Annahme, dass sich dieses Prinzip in Zukunft umkehrt, ohne dass sich etwas grundlegendes in unserem Umgang mit Energie ändert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [Pro]30h-Tag



Wird noch etwas dauern, bis der Mond die Erde dahingehend abgebremst hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Cyclone beziehen ihre Antriebskraft übrigens aus vertikalen Luftbewegungen im Zentrum. Wenn du die ganze Karibik mit horizontalen Rotoren überdachst, könnte dein Plan aufgehen



Das weiß ich, aber der Cyclon muss erst mal dahin kommen, dass er die vertikale Luftbewegung anzapfen kann und dafür braucht er die Rotationsbewegung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einfache exponential Rechnung. Verbrauch heute, Verbrauchsanstieg und Anstieg des Verbrauchsanstieges der 90er Jahre. Die Grundlagen kann man in vielerlei Hinsicht anzweifeln, aber die Mathematik ist Niveau ~10. Klasse.



Und ich meine eben, dass das nicht reicht, denn die Menschen allgemein wollen ja mehr haben und dafür ist Energie notwendig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das letzte mal im Zusammenhang mit London in den 40ern.



Öhm.. ja genau...  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "brauchen": Vielleicht/steht zu befürchten. "verbrauchen" definitiv nicht.
> Es liegt an ihr, wann und wie sie die mit der Diskrepanz zwischen beidem umgeht.



Verbrauchen im Bezug zu umwandeln, wenn dein Kühlschrank läuft, wandelt er die Energie natürlich in Kälte um, was gut ist, aber gleichzeitig erzeugt er auch Wärme (als Abfallprodukt). Mess mal vom Weltraum aus die Temperaturen im Winter über Deutschland, ich rechne fest damit, dass die Großstädte allgemein wärmer sind als ländliche Gebiete.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen kreide ich bevorzugt die Lebensweise in den Industriestaaten an, während ich dem Rest der Welt höchstens die laschen Umweltauflagen (und in zynischen Stunden die Bevölkerungsentwicklung) vorwerfe.



Was denn genau, dass niemand mehr auf seine tägliche Dusche verzichten will oder auf die warme Wohnung, den Computer oder das elektrische Licht?
Was benutzt du denn davon?
Oder anders gesagt, kannst du auf diese vier Dinge verzichten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zwischen der Steinzeit und der fortgeschrittenen Industrialisierung gab es gerüchten zu folge noch Zwischenschritte.



Kamen darin Geschirrspüler und Waschmaschinen vor?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Na dann überleg fang an.
> Die vergangenen Jahrzehnte hat sich die Menschheit offensichtlich wesentlich mehr Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie sie ihren Energieverbrauch noch weiter steigern kann und nur sehr wenige über dieses Problem.



Gedanken nicht, die technische Entwicklung ging Hand in Hand mit dem Energieverbrauch, daher sage ich ja auch, dass du die technische Entwicklung einer Zivisation daran ausmachen kannst, wie viel Energie sie verbraucht/benötigt.
Natürlich kannst du den Energiebedarf wieder verringern, aber mit welchem Ergebnis?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter die weitere Steigerung des Energieverbrauches



Jep, der wird zunehmen, das wirst du nicht verhindern können, das ist die Entwicklung, die die Menschheit gerade durchmacht und der ständige Anstieg an Individuen macht da eine Menge aus, die Globalisierung auch, jeder weiß inzwischen, was der andere hat und das will er auch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und unter dem Atomenergie ist er mitnichten gezogen. Global betrachtet gibt es eher einen Anstieg. (u.a. dank deutscher Finanzbeihilfen  )



Viele Länder planen den Bau von Atomkraftwerken, auch die USA damals mit Bush und wie viele Kraftwerke sind seit Bush in den USA gebaut worden?
Ach ja, kein einziges.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Gibt es irgend einen Grund zur Annahme, dass sich dieses Prinzip in Zukunft umkehrt, ohne dass sich etwas grundlegendes in unserem Umgang mit Energie ändert?


 
Nein, und wieso sollte auch, immer mehr Menschen wollen in Häusern leben, die elektrisches Licht haben, einen Fernseher bestizen, mit Waschmaschinen und Geschirrspülern ausgestattet sind und zusätzliche Geräte wie eine Zentralheizung, Mikrowellen und Computer haben.
An den Zielen ändert sich nichts und dafür brauchst du Energie, einmal um sie zu betreiben und auch um sie zu produzieren.
Stell dir vor alle Menschen würden Kühlschränke, Gefriertruhen und Herde besitzen, wie stark würde die Abwärme ansteigen?


----------



## Lee (22. März 2011)

Eine Frage an die Experten hier, die auch etwas mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich wollte deswegen keinen extra Thread aufmachen:

Ich bin bei meinen Gedanken um zukünftige Energieversorgungsmöglichkeiten und vorallem der Speicherung von Energie immer wieder am Wasserstoff hängen geblieben. Das Modell: Aus überschüssigem Strom, der aus regenerativen Energien umgewandelt wird, wird Wasserstoff durch Elektrolyse von Wasser gewonnen. Diesen kann man bei Bedarf jederzeit wieder in Strom umwandeln. Probleme beim Wasserstoff sind die Lagerung und der Transport, welche zwar schwierig und teuer ist, aber nicht unmöglich und ganz sicher weniger problematisch ist, als die (End)Lagerung von Atommüll.

Meine Frage jetzt: Wo liegt mein Denkfehler? Stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor? Weshalb wird nicht auf solch eine (oder möglicherweise eine ähnliche Art der Energiespeicherung) zunehmend gesetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

Kann man machen, ist das umgekehrte Prinzip einer Brennstoffzelle. Um die Energie wieder zu gewinnen, kannst du dann die Brennstoffzelle "anwerfen".
Aber ein Pumpspeicherkraftwerke halte ich für sinnvoller, zumindest dort, wo man es umsetzen kann.
Auch ein Druckspeicherkraftwerk ist möglich, dort wird Druckluft erzeugt, mit der du dann einen Generator antreiben kannst, wenn du die Energie wieder brauchst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, aber der Cyclon muss erst mal dahin kommen, dass er die vertikale Luftbewegung anzapfen kann und dafür braucht er die Rotationsbewegung.



Nö. Die entsteht aus der horizontalen Komponente einer vertikalen Umwälzzelle automatisch durch die Coriolis"kraft".



> Und ich meine eben, dass das nicht reicht, denn die Menschen allgemein wollen ja mehr haben und dafür ist Energie notwendig.



Du meinst, dass es noch schneller gehen wird?



> Öhm.. ja genau...



Wenn du was anderes meinst, dann sag es.



> Verbrauchen im Bezug zu umwandeln, wenn dein Kühlschrank läuft, wandelt er die Energie natürlich in Kälte um, was gut ist, aber gleichzeitig erzeugt er auch Wärme (als Abfallprodukt). Mess mal vom Weltraum aus die Temperaturen im Winter über Deutschland, ich rechne fest damit, dass die Großstädte allgemein wärmer sind als ländliche Gebiete.



Was ich meinte ist "mehr (ver)brauchen". Es mag sein, dass die Menschheit immer mehr elektrische (und mechanische) Energie brauchen wird, aber sie wird irgendwann an einem Punkt ankommen, an dem sie nicht mehr mehr davon verbrauchen kann, weil schlichtweg nicht mehr da ist.



> Was denn genau, dass niemand mehr auf seine tägliche Dusche verzichten will oder auf die warme Wohnung, den Computer oder das elektrische Licht?
> Was benutzt du denn davon?
> Oder anders gesagt, kannst du auf diese vier Dinge verzichten?



Ich dusche in der Regel nur jeden zweiten Tag, Wohnungen lassen sich ohne Energieaufwand warm halten, das Ausmaß der elektrischen Beleuchtung drastisch reduzieren (guck dir eine Stadt bei nacht an -bevorzugt eine Luftaufnahme- und überleg dir mal, ein wie großer Teil dieses Lichtes von niemanden gesehen, d.h. genutzt wird) und die Verbrauchsentwicklung bei Unterhaltungselektronik ist einfach abnormal. (und ja: Ich nutze einen Dualcore mit einer Mittelklassegrafikkarte)

Was ich aber wesentlich häufiger kritisiere, ist der Mobilitätswahn und der Wegwerf-Konsum.



> Kamen darin Geschirrspüler und Waschmaschinen vor?



Ja.



> Gedanken nicht, die technische Entwicklung ging Hand in Hand mit dem Energieverbrauch, daher sage ich ja auch, dass du die technische Entwicklung einer Zivisation daran ausmachen kannst, wie viel Energie sie verbraucht/benötigt.
> Natürlich kannst du den Energiebedarf wieder verringern, aber mit welchem Ergebnis?



Mit dem Ergebniss, dass du den Grad der Zivilisation, den du erreicht hast, nahezu unbegrenzt aufrechterhalten kannst, anstatt ihn schlagartig zu verlieren, wenn nach 1-2 Jahrhunderten ein paar wichtige Energieträger wegbrechen.



> Jep, der wird zunehmen, das wirst du nicht verhindern können



Ich plane nicht, es im Alleingang zu verhindern. Ich weise nur daraufhin, dass es die Realität irgendwann schlagartig verhindern wird und sie geht dabei wesentlich inhumaner vor, als dies uns möglich wäre.



> Viele Länder planen den Bau von Atomkraftwerken, auch die USA damals mit Bush und wie viele Kraftwerke sind seit Bush in den USA gebaut worden?
> Ach ja, kein einziges.



Die Ursache dafür mögen die USA erklären. China hat der Jahrtausendwende 10 Reaktoren in Betrieb genommen, Indien 7, Südkorea 5, Japan 4, Pakistan, Rumänien, Tschechien, Ukraine und Brasilien kommen zusammen auf 7 und das Finnland und Iran nicht in der Liste auftauchen, liegt auch nicht unbedingt am dortigen politischen Willen. Wenn man die Bauzeit bedenkt und wiewenige nach Tschernobyl in den 90ern begonnen wurden, sind das gar nicht mal wenige (weniger, als sich derzeit in Bau befinden) - nö, die Sache mit der Kernenergie ist noch lange nicht ausgessen.



> Nein, und wieso sollte auch


 
siehe oben 




Lee schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Experten hier, die auch etwas mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Ich wollte deswegen keinen extra Thread aufmachen:
> 
> Ich bin bei meinen Gedanken um zukünftige Energieversorgungsmöglichkeiten und vorallem der Speicherung von Energie immer wieder am Wasserstoff hängen geblieben. Das Modell: Aus überschüssigem Strom, der aus regenerativen Energien umgewandelt wird, wird Wasserstoff durch Elektrolyse von Wasser gewonnen. Diesen kann man bei Bedarf jederzeit wieder in Strom umwandeln. Probleme beim Wasserstoff sind die Lagerung und der Transport, welche zwar schwierig und teuer ist, aber nicht unmöglich und ganz sicher weniger problematisch ist, als die (End)Lagerung von Atommüll.
> 
> Meine Frage jetzt: Wo liegt mein Denkfehler? Stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor? Weshalb wird nicht auf solch eine (oder möglicherweise eine ähnliche Art der Energiespeicherung) zunehmend gesetzt?



Die Technik ist (noch) vergleichsweise teuer, vor allem aber zu Ineffizient. Der aktuelle Speicherbedarf lässt sich noch ganz gut mit wesentlich billigeren (Pump)Speicherkraftwerken decken. Wasserstoff macht erst dann Sinn, wenn die Speicherform portabel sein muss (Fahrzeuge,...) - aber beim derzeitigen Energiemix haben wir noch sehr lange nichts für solche Zwecke übrig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch ein Druckspeicherkraftwerk ist möglich, dort wird Druckluft erzeugt, mit der du dann einen Generator antreiben kannst, wenn du die Energie wieder brauchst.


 
Was aber bis auf weiteres sehr ineffizient ist, weil ein Großteil der Kompressionsenergie als Abwärme flöten geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. Die entsteht aus der horizontalen Komponente einer vertikalen Umwälzzelle automatisch durch die Coriolis"kraft".



Geht aber erst, wenn der Temperaturunterschied groß genug ist. Hast du Windkraftanlagen in der Karibik, wird das Wasser nicht mehr so warm, da die Energie, die zum Aufheizen gebraucht wird, auch über Winde kommen., nimmst du dem Wind die Energie, können keine Hurrikans (wie ist noch mal die Mehrzahl?) entstehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass es noch schneller gehen wird?



Schneller im Bezug darauf, dass die Menschen alles schneller und mehr haben wollen. Die Industrienationen wollen auf ihren Komfort nicht mehr verzichten, die Schwellenländer wollen aber nicht 100 Jahre warten, bis sie den Komfort der Industrieländer erreicht haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du was anderes meinst, dann sag es.



Globale Verdunkelung



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich meinte ist "mehr (ver)brauchen". Es mag sein, dass die Menschheit immer mehr elektrische (und mechanische) Energie brauchen wird, aber sie wird irgendwann an einem Punkt ankommen, an dem sie nicht mehr mehr davon verbrauchen kann, weil schlichtweg nicht mehr da ist.



Alleine die Sonne liefert der Erde eine große Menge Energie, trotz ihrer Entfernung. Man könnte diese Energie noch vergrößern. Dann hat die Erde selbst große Energien, in Form von flüssigem Magma, die Erde ist im Inneren immer noch verdammt heiß (was sehr ungewöhnlich ist, für das Alter).
Also, ich sehe da noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, ist halt eine Frage des Aufwandes und der Kosten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich aber wesentlich häufiger kritisiere, ist der Mobilitätswahn und der Wegwerf-Konsum.



Individualverkehr wird nun mal als eine der größten Errungenschaften des technischen Zeitalters angesehen, den kannst du nicht mehr abstellen.
Der Wegwerfkonsum ist in der Tat schon fast kriminell, dagegen muss was unternommen werden, aber Pfand auf Dosen ist der falsche Weg.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit dem Ergebniss, dass du den Grad der Zivilisation, den du erreicht hast, nahezu unbegrenzt aufrechterhalten kannst, anstatt ihn schlagartig zu verlieren, wenn nach 1-2 Jahrhunderten ein paar wichtige Energieträger wegbrechen.



Und das geht eben nicht, denn wenn du es jetzt stoppst, dann hast du genau das, was du jetzt hast, doch wie willst du 2 Milliarden Menschen erklären, dass sie niemals ein Auto fahren dürfen, niemals einen Fernseher haben dürfen, niemals eine Zentralheizung haben dürfen, niemals mit dem Heimcomputer etwas im Internet suchen dürfen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich plane nicht, es im Alleingang zu verhindern. Ich weise nur daraufhin, dass es die Realität irgendwann schlagartig verhindern wird und sie geht dabei wesentlich inhumaner vor, als dies uns möglich wäre.



Dass die Menschen, was das angeht, nicht gerade sehr intelligent agieren, ist ja kein Geheimnis.
Erst wenns schon lange läuft macht man sich Gedanken und dann sind diese Gedanken auch nicht wirklich durchdacht, wie die Endlagergeschichte ja zeigt.
(ach ja, wäre aber mal witzig, wie du alleine vor dem Bundestag stehst und dein Schild hoch hältst )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Ursache dafür mögen die USA erklären. China hat der Jahrtausendwende 10 Reaktoren in Betrieb genommen, Indien 7, Südkorea 5, Japan 4, Pakistan, Rumänien, Tschechien, Ukraine und Brasilien kommen zusammen auf 7 und das Finnland und Iran nicht in der Liste auftauchen, liegt auch nicht unbedingt am dortigen politischen Willen. Wenn man die Bauzeit bedenkt und wiewenige nach Tschernobyl in den 90ern begonnen wurden, sind das gar nicht mal wenige (weniger, als sich derzeit in Bau befinden) - nö, die Sache mit der Kernenergie ist noch lange nicht ausgessen.



Die Kernenergie ist dann vom Tisch, wenn es Energieproduktionen gibt, die einfacher zu realisieren, sicherer und ökonomisch günstiger sind. Mit Ökologie kannst du nicht kommen, das bringt nichts, die Ökoblase platzt auch irgendwann, es geht rein um die Ökonomie und wenn kein Land daran forscht, dann werden wir irgendwann den Punkt erreichen, an dem wir einen Energieträger verlieren (oder zwei oder drei) und dann technisch keinen Ersatz anbieten können, weil wie nie geforscht haben.
Deswegen ja meine Meinung, man muss die Energiekonzerne zwingen, was Besseres als Atom- und Kohlekraft zu entwickeln, indem man den Kram abschaltet. Erst wenn sie damit kein Geld mehr verdienen können, werden sie sich was Neues ausdenken.
Mich kotzen auch immer diese blöden Sprüche an, dass ohne Atomkraft die Strompreise höher sind und Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen.
Neue Technologien bringen neue Arbeitsplätze, Die Entwicklung von neuen Energieträgern, die gerade eben keine Abfallprodukte erzeugen, sind deutlich effektiver und erhöhen die Gewinnmargen.
(ich kenne kein Windkraftwerk, das während der Stromproduktion Abfall produziert )



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was aber bis auf weiteres sehr ineffizient ist, weil ein Großteil der Kompressionsenergie als Abwärme flöten geht.



Niemand sagt, dass es perfekt ist, es geht nur darum. dass man Energie speichern kann und riesige Gebäude, die mit Akkus voll gestopft sind, sind noch ineffizienter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Geht aber erst, wenn der Temperaturunterschied groß genug ist. Hast du Windkraftanlagen in der Karibik, wird das Wasser nicht mehr so warm, da die Energie, die zum Aufheizen gebraucht wird, auch über Winde kommen.



Im Gegensatz zur landläufigen Meinung, dass WKAs große Ventilatoren wären, dienen sie nicht zur Kühlung des umliegenden Landes (Norddeutschland hat von Natur aus keinen Sommer) und die Karibik heizt sich immer noch über Sonneneinstrahlung auf - aus diesen Temperaturunterschieden entstehen dann Winde. Nicht umgekehrt.



> nimmst du dem Wind die Energie, können keine Hurrikans (wie ist noch mal die Mehrzahl?) entstehen.



Universell ausdgedrückt Cyclone, für den Rest must du Amerikaner fragen. Und ich wiederhole es zum letzten Mal: Solange du keine WKAs mit 10 km Rotordurchmesser hast, wirst du Winde nur eingeschränkt abbremsen können.



> ...
> Also, ich sehe da noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange, ist halt eine Frage des Aufwandes und der Kosten.



Wo das Ende der Fahnenstange liegt, ist irrelevant - es sei denn, du hast doch noch eine objektive Antwort auf meine obige Frage, warum man den Schlussstrich lieber morgen denn heute ziehen sollte.


----------



## Icejester (23. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, die Energie wird ja übertragen, daher wird sich die Erde immer langsamer drehen, bis sie irgendwann still stehen wird.
> Aber das macht sie Sonne ja auch schon und auch der Mond bremst die Erde ab, ohne Mond würde sich die Erde schneller drehen.



Aber ist es dann eine gute Idee, da einzugreifen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich dusche in der Regel nur jeden zweiten Tag, [...]


 
Uff. Torwart, Elfmeter...


----------



## riedochs (23. März 2011)

Zum Thema Pumpspeicherkraftwerke: In Deutschland gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr ohne massive Eingriffe in die Landschaft und Umwelt welche zu errichten. Ich bin im übrigen für neue, moderne AKWs in Deutschland. 
Wir können unseren Strombedarf derzeit nicht ohne Atomstrom decken. Aber jeder Öko darf sich gerne ein Windrad in den Vorgarten stellen und bei Windstille im Dunkeln sitzen, aber ich bin nicht bereit wegen so ein paar Wahnsinnigen noch mehr für den Strom zu bezahlen, denn das passiert wenn wir den ausländischen (Atom) Strom importieren müssen.

Atomenergie hat langfristig keine Zukunft, aber bis wir Fusionsenergie haben wird es noch Jahrzehnte dauern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Hm … ca. 80% der Energie wird in Deutschland aus "endlichen" Grundstoffen gewonnen (Erdöl, Erdgas, Kohle, rad. Elemente), DAS hat keine langfristige Zukunft! Sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, bevor man sich nur um die Atomkraft kümmert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo das Ende der Fahnenstange liegt, ist irrelevant - es sei denn, du hast doch noch eine objektive Antwort auf meine obige Frage, warum man den Schlussstrich lieber morgen denn heute ziehen sollte.


 
Weil jeder Mensch so leben möchte, wie der Westen und das bedeutet, dass du Energie benötigst und daher wird der Energiebedarf steigen, du kannst aus diesem "Kreislauf" nur dann aussteigen, wenn der Westen komplett auf seinen Komfort verzichtet und so den Schwellenlernländern zeigt, dass Komfort nicht das Entscheidende ist.
Auf was du dann verzichten kannst, hab ich ja schon angesprochen.



Icejester schrieb:


> Aber ist es dann eine gute Idee, da einzugreifen?


 
Ist wie bei der Erdwärme, die wird auch angezapft, trotzdem kühlt sich die Erde nicht plötzlich ab.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pumpspeicherkraftwerke: In Deutschland gibt es keine Möglichkeit mehr ohne massive Eingriffe in die Landschaft und Umwelt welche zu errichten.



Es gibt ja auch noch andere Optionen.



> Ich bin im übrigen für neue, moderne AKWs in Deutschland.



Na dann ab nach Fukushima, die können noch Leute gebrauchen.



> Wir können unseren Strombedarf derzeit nicht ohne Atomstrom decken.



Natürlich können wir. Atomstrom macht gerade mal 22% unseres Stromverbrauchs aus. Davon fallen noch mal ca. ein Drittel weg, weil die Kraftwerke ohne das irgendwo ein Licht ausgegangen wäre abgeschaltet wurden. Das bischen könnte man warscheinlich alleine schon durch Stromsparmassnahmen einsparen.



> Aber jeder Öko darf sich gerne ein Windrad in den Vorgarten stellen und bei Windstille im Dunkeln sitzen, aber ich bin nicht bereit wegen so ein paar Wahnsinnigen noch mehr für den Strom zu bezahlen, denn das passiert wenn wir den ausländischen (Atom) Strom importieren müssen.



Was glaubst du denn warum die Stromkonzerne machen was sie wollen und mittlerweile jedes Jahr neue Rekordgewinne einfahren? So was nennt sich Monopol. Neue AKWs wären natürlich eine super Möglichkeit die bestehenden Monopole zu brechen. 
Wer sagt eigentlich das wir Atomstrom importieren müssen? Wir könnten längst billigen Strom aus Wasserkraft aus Norwegen importieren, wenn unsere Politik nicht blockieren würde. In ein paar Jahren kommt noch Strom aus Thermalkraftwerken aus Nordafrika dazu, wenn es nicht verhindert wird.



> Atomenergie hat langfristig keine Zukunft, aber bis wir Fusionsenergie haben wird es noch Jahrzehnte dauern.



Das sind zukunftsspinnereien auf die man nicht zu warten braucht. Schlieslich ginge es ja schon jetzt ohne.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> aber bis wir Fusionsenergie haben wird es noch Jahrzehnte dauern.


 
Wenn das überhaupt was wird, ich zweifel ja dran.
Ein Fusionskraftwerk lässt noch viele Fragen offen, auch die der Entlagerung radioaktiver Materialen, die halt anfallen, oder gibts jemanden, der glaubt, dass in einem Fusionskraftwerk kein radioaktiver Abfall anfällt?


----------



## DarthLAX (23. März 2011)

ja, hat es nicht, aber lieber das (mit guter verbrennung und guter technik, als 10millionen windräder die 50% der zeit still stehen (je nach region mal mehr mal weniger) und gute, fossile kraftwerke die auf reserve laufen (und damit nen schlechteren wirkungsgrad haben und eine schlechtere verbrennung d.h. mehr schadstoffe aus bei guter auslastung))

sicher, zukunft hat das so nicht, aber bis - zuverlässige - alternativen gefunden sind (ich will nicht das mir z.B. mittem im spielen/arbeiten etc. der rechner aus geht, weil das windrad sich nimmer dreht oder die sonne weg ist.....) will ich nix mit verkorksten mist ideen (windräder, solar energie (ich meine geothermi bzw. normale wasserkraftwerke und pumspeicher, als schnell hochfahrbare kraftwerke auch gerne (mittags sind die z.B. sicher gut, wenn alle ihr futter brutzeln und man viel energie braucht) aber nix vom rest (wie schon geschrieben: windräder und so....mag auch den krach von denen net (wohne eh schon nur paar KM von ner autobahn weg - und ich höre die auch hier noch (die meisten sagen: hört man net....lauter leute mit gehörschaden!) und dann noch mehr krach? - NUR ÜBER MEINE LEICHE!)

mfg LAX
ps: immer noch lieber deutsche AKW (sicherer als die der tschechen, polen, weisrussen etc. sind die IMMER!) als noch ein "ICH EXPLODIER BALD"-LIN (alias TEMELIN)
pps: FAZIT: ich werde solange über "erneuerbare energiequellen" und deren befürworter lachen, bis sie etwas entwickeln das - genau wie was wir jetzt haben (fossile kraftwerke und AKWs, mit wasserkraft und pumpspeicher zum abfangen von spitzenlasten) - zu 100% zuverlässig ist und auch finanzierbar ist
ANMERKUNG: das heißt nicht das ich gegen erneuerbare energien bin (far from it!), aber nur wenn das ergebnis stimmt aka eben zuverlässigkeit und verfügbarkeit 
ppps: nein, es fällt auch hier strahlender mist an, der aber a) weniger lang strahlt und b) sicher deshalb auch leichter zu verwahren ist und zu: ob das je was wird, ich sage nur ITER (auch wenn das projekt meiner meinung nach für einen zu langen zeitraum angesetzt ist (die wollen 20 jahre brauchen bis sie erste verwertbare ergebnisse haben.....versteh ich net, die hätten bei mir 5 jahre, maximal (wenn das ding erst mal steht))


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm … ca. 80% der Energie wird in Deutschland aus "endlichen" Grundstoffen gewonnen (Erdöl, Erdgas, Kohle, rad. Elemente), DAS hat keine langfristige Zukunft! Sollte man sich mal vor Augen halten, bevor man sich nur um die Atomkraft kümmert.



Uran ist ebenfalls endlich und ein Konzept für einen sicheren schnellen Brüter hat niemand in der Tasche.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil jeder Mensch so leben möchte, wie der Westen und das bedeutet, dass du Energie benötigst und daher wird der Energiebedarf steigen, du kannst aus diesem "Kreislauf" nur dann aussteigen, wenn der Westen komplett auf seinen Komfort verzichtet und so den Schwellenlernländern zeigt, dass Komfort nicht das Entscheidende ist.
> Auf was du dann verzichten kannst, hab ich ja schon angesprochen.



Das du meine Frage nicht beantwortest, sondern nur deine Ausweichmanöver wiederholst, ist dir klar?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

rad. Elemente = radioaktive Elemente 

Das sollte Uran auch mit einschließen.


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ja, hat es nicht, aber lieber das (mit guter verbrennung und guter technik, als 10millionen windräder die 50% der zeit still stehen (je nach region mal mehr mal weniger) und gute, fossile kraftwerke die auf reserve laufen (und damit nen schlechteren wirkungsgrad haben und eine schlechtere verbrennung d.h. mehr schadstoffe aus bei guter auslastung))
> 
> sicher, zukunft hat das so nicht, aber bis - zuverlässige - alternativen gefunden sind (ich will nicht das mir z.B. mittem im spielen/arbeiten etc. der rechner aus geht, weil das windrad sich nimmer dreht oder die sonne weg ist.....) will ich nix mit verkorksten mist ideen (windräder, solar energie (ich meine geothermi bzw. normale wasserkraftwerke und pumspeicher, als schnell hochfahrbare kraftwerke auch gerne (mittags sind die z.B. sicher gut, wenn alle ihr futter brutzeln und man viel energie braucht) aber nix vom rest (wie schon geschrieben: windräder und so....mag auch den krach von denen net (wohne eh schon nur paar KM von ner autobahn weg - und ich höre die auch hier noch (die meisten sagen: hört man net....lauter leute mit gehörschaden!) und dann noch mehr krach? - NUR ÜBER MEINE LEICHE!)
> 
> ...


 
Nix für ungut, aber kannst du das auch in verständlichem Deutsch formulieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das du meine Frage nicht beantwortest, sondern nur deine Ausweichmanöver wiederholst, ist dir klar?


 
Wiederhole deine Frage noch mal, bin mir jetzt nicht ganz klar, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> als 10millionen windräder die 50% der zeit still stehen (je nach region mal mehr mal weniger)



Sehr schwammiger Einwurf (Woher du nur diese Info hast? ) Ich persönlich bin noch auf keiner Anlage gewesen wo die Standzeit einer Anlage unter 50% war … liegt warscheinlich auch daran das Windprofile für Windparks erstellt werden vorher die sowas ausschließen!  




> mittem im spielen/arbeiten etc. der rechner aus geht, weil das windrad sich nimmer dreht



Gibt ja auch nur *einen* Park in Deutschland. 




> windräder und so....mag auch den krach von denen net (wohne eh schon nur paar KM von ner autobahn weg - und ich höre die auch hier noch (die meisten sagen: hört man net....lauter leute mit gehörschaden!) und dann noch mehr krach? - NUR ÜBER MEINE LEICHE!)



Diese Diskussion würde schon geführt und eine WKA, auch wenn sie in einem Rudel auftreten sollte, macht weniger Lärm als eine Autobahn! 




> ANMERKUNG: das heißt nicht das ich gegen erneuerbare energien bin (far from it!), aber nur wenn das ergebnis stimmt aka eben zuverlässigkeit und verfügbarkeit



Hört sich aber genau danach an!


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

Hmm, also hier stehen auch Windräder ein paar Kilometer entfernt ( ca. 2 km schätze ich mal) und von denen höre ich nichts.

Das einzige, was stört bzw. mal lauter ist, ist halt der Verkehr von der B1, die ein paar 100 Meter entfernt liegt und der von der andere Straße, die die B1 kreuzt.

Anmerkung, falls es um meine Hörleistung geht: Ich mag keine lauten Geräusche und höre Musik auf Zimmerlautstärke und ein Hörschaden ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

P.S.: 10 Mio. WKAs? Erstaunlich. Das EE-Gesetz scheint wohl doch besser zu laufen als erwartet.
Spaß beiseite, in Deutschland stehen momentan ca. 22.000 Anlagen, ob die Anzahl noch steigt oder durch Repowering sinkt, bleibt abzuwarten.

Quelle: Windkraftanlage

P.P.S.: Falls man mal die Lautstärke der Windräder messen oder allgemein feststellen möchte, wie laut etwas ist, so kann man sich ja ein Schalldruckmessgerät kaufen oder ausleihen und einmal mal selber messen gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> Das einzige, was stört bzw. mal lauter ist, ist halt der Verkehr von der B1, die ein paar 100 Meter entfernt liegt und der von der andere Straße, die die B1 kreuzt.


 
Ich bezweifle mal stark, dass wenn die B1 auch 2km entfernt wäre, du davon noch was hören würdest.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Hattest du nicht auch Zweifel an der Lautstärke einer WKA?


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

Hören tu sie sowieso kaum, aber es ist halt die einzige Geräuschquelle, die mal etwas lauter ist, aber halt auch leiser. Je nach Verkehrlage halt.
Mir ging es halt nur darum, dass eine mehre Kilometer WKA nicht lauter als eine mehre Kilometer entfernte Autobahn oder Bundesstraße sein kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht auch Zweifel an der Lautstärke einer WKA?


 
Nö, ich weiß wie laut die sind, ich fahre an welche vorbei und kenne einen Ort, wo eine steht, selbst in 200m Entfernung ist sie nicht zu hören (kann aber auch sein, dass sie, wenn ich da bin, sehr langsam gedreht hat, keine Ahnung). Jedoch ist das keine große Anlage, bei den ganz großen war ich noch nicht.



Arthuriel schrieb:


> Hören tu sie sowieso kaum, aber es ist halt die einzige Geräuschquelle, die mal etwas lauter ist, aber halt auch leiser. Je nach Verkehrlage halt.
> Mir ging es nur darum, dass eine mehre Kilometer WKA nicht lauter als eine mehre Kilometer entfernte Autobahn oder Bundesstraße sein kann.


 
Abends/nachts ist sie sicher eher zu hören als am Tag und je nach Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auch.
Setzt dich ein, dass dort ein Tempolimit eingeführt wird, das bringt schon was und auch der Fahrbahnbelag ist nicht ganz unschuldig, wenn es um Geräuschentwicklung geht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, ich weiß wie laut die sind, ich fahre an welche vorbei und kenne einen Ort, wo eine steht, selbst in 200m Entfernung ist sie nicht zu hören (kann aber auch sein, dass sie, wenn ich da bin, sehr langsam gedreht hat, keine Ahnung). Jedoch ist das keine große Anlage, bei den ganz großen war ich noch nicht.



Mach das mal (bei Wind ab ca 8 m/s) und du wirst staunen ab wieviel Meter du erst die Anlage hörst. 



PS: ca 8 m/s deshalb, weil ab da eine Anlage bereits 100% Leistung hat und mit voller Drehzahl läuft


----------



## Arthuriel (23. März 2011)

Naja, daher habe ich vorhin schon mal gesagt, dass man sich ein Schaulldruckmessgerät kaufen oder ausleihen sollte, wenn man sich das mal genau messen möchte.

P.S.: Hier gibts Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen. (Über das Thema Verkehr und Infrastruktur sollte man sowieso lieber einen extra Thread aufmachen, da das sonst OT wird).


----------



## axel25 (23. März 2011)

@Quanti und Ruyven: Nochmal wegen meiner Idee mit der Radioisotopenbatterie: Wenn ich den Atommüll ins Wasser lege, gibt er
a) Radiaktivät ab und
b) Wärem ab,
oder nicht?

Dann könnte man ja quasi eine stationäre "Batterie" bauen, die als Kraftwerk dient.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wiederhole deine Frage noch mal, bin mir jetzt nicht ganz klar, worauf du hinaus willst.



Ich will auf "richtigen Zeitpunkt" vs. Egoismus hinaus.

Fakt ist: Der Energieverbrauch der Menschheit steigt seit ettlichen Jahrtausenden und das Verlangen nach Energie wird auch in Zukunft weitersteigen
Fakt ist: Das abzubrechen führte, führt und wird führen zu einer Verlangsamung des Anstieg des Lebensstandards, je nach Dehnung des Abbruches sogar zu einem Stillstand oder einem gewissen Rückgang für einige
Fakt ist aber auch: Die der Menschheit (auf diesem Planeten - aber wenn wir nicht mal den schonen können, können wir auch keinen neuen besiedeln) zur Verfügung stehende Energiemenge ist langfristig begrenzt. Man mag viel darüber diskutieren können, wo das tollerierbare Limit - je nachdem, welche ökologischen Maßstäbe man einbezieht und welche Techniken man zu Grunde legt vor 100 Jahren (auf der Welt soll es noch was anderes als Menschen geben, real existierende Technologie) oder meinetwegen auch erst in 1000 Jahren (vollständige Umstrukturierung des Planeten in eine künstlichte, der Grundversorgung der Menschen dienende Konstruktion unter Verwendung von Techniken, die bislang reines Wunschdenken sind). Aber es gibt kein unbegrenztes Wachstum.
Schlussfolgerung:
An irgend einem Punkt zwische "heute" und "in ein paar Jahrhunderten" wird die Menschheit den Zuwachs ihres Energieverbrauches stoppen müssen und das wird einen Verzicht auf Lebensstandard(zuwachs) bedeuten.

Meine Frage ist nun:

Welchen objektiven, nicht egoistischen Grund gibt es, diesen Zeitpunkt nicht "jetzt" zu setzen?

Warum sollten die Konsequenzen in der Zukunft milder ausfallen?
Es gibt viele Argumente, die genau das Gegenteil besagen. Angefangen bei der historischen Beobachtung, dass der Lebensstandard zunehmend mehr vom Energieverbrauch abhängt (und somit zunehmend schwerer von einer Einschränkung desselbigen betroffen wäre), über grundlegende Wachstumsmechanismen (steigende Weltbevölkerung ->  langfristig tragbare Versorgung schwerer zu realisieren -> größere Prokopf-Einbußen) bis hin zu Folgeeffekten in der Natur (heute werden weite Teile unser Grundbedürfnisse durch die Ökossphäre dieses Planeten erledigt. Mit fortschreitender Zerstörung werden wir und mehr selbst davon erledigen müssen -> mehr und mehr Energie wird unverzichtbar für extentielle Aufgaben benötigt -> ein entsprechend größer Anteil muss am Lebensstandard gespart werden).

Imho ist der optimale Zeitpunkt in der westlichen Welt für eine Deckelung des Verbrauches schon vergangen, aber noch sind wir in einer Situation, in der wir uns regenerativ Versorgen könnten, ohne Abstriche machen zu müssen und wenn wir die Anstrengungen, die zur Zeit darauf gerichtet werden, in neuer Weise zusätzliche/mehr Energie zu verbrauchen, darauf konzentrieren, bei konstantem Lebensstandard den Energieverbrauch durch höhere Effizienz zu senken, dann könnten wir dem großen Zusammenbruch entrinnen.
D.h. wer sich täglich körperlich betätigt und deswegen nicht einen Tag mit nur waschen auskommt, der könnte weiterhin duschen - aber bitte in einem perfekt isolierten Bad, durch geothermie vor- und mittels Solarthermie aufgeheiztem Wasser. Wer elektronische Unterhaltungsmedien braucht: Bitte. Aber mal ehrlich - gibts nicht genug Spiele von vor 5 Jahren, die heute genauso (oder mehr) Spaß machen würden, als aktuelle Titel und die man auf einem 30 W statt 300 W Rechner spielen könnte? Wäre es ein so großer Nachteil, ein funktionierendes ÖPNV System zu nutzen? (das die aktuellen oft nichts taugen, ist mir klar - ÖPNV steht nunmal vor dem Henne-Ei--Kapitalismus-Problem, demnach neue Linien nur eingerichtet werden, wenn sie sich lohnen, was sie aber nicht können, solange niemand ÖPNV nutzen kann/will, weil er damit nicht ans Ziel kommt)




axel25 schrieb:


> @Quanti und Ruyven: Nochmal wegen meiner Idee mit der Radioisotopenbatterie: Wenn ich den Atommüll ins Wasser lege, gibt er
> a) Radiaktivät ab und
> b) Wärem ab,
> oder nicht?
> ...


 


Ahso, du redest vom Müll.
Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, du wolltest neues Spaltmaterial in Isotopenbatterien packen und damit Kraftwerke ersetzen.
Beim Müll wäre das ggf. eher ein Ansatz, da weiß ich aber zuwenig über den Herstellerungsaufwand. Die normalerweise verwendenten Energieträger strahlen wesentlich mehr und wenn die Leistung der Batterie zu niedrig auffällt, dann ist das im Vergliech zum Aufwand ggf. zuwenig. (gerade auch wegen der aufwendigen Abschirmung)


Was spricht eigentlich gegen Niedrigtemperaturkraftwerke (ORC oder Kalina), die ihre Wärme aus Abklingbecken (die dann ggf. wesentlich länger genutzt werden) beziehen? Müsste man dann zwar etwas aufwendiger bauen, um bis 200°C gehen zu können, aber das wäre eine einmalige Investition, die im Vergleich zur Zahl der erfassten Brennstäbe klein sein sollte.


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2011)

@Ruyven: Die Idee mit dem Müll ist mir kurz vor dem Post gekommen.
Ich fürchte das Problem wäre die Strahlung, die ja immernoch recht heftig ist.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Brutreaktoren? Denen könnte man ja den Teil der Brennstäbe geben, die noch aus Uraan238/235 bestehen.
Dann hätte man "nur" noch das Problem mit dem echten Müll, der anfällt.
Könnte man den nicht prompt überkritisch reagieren lassen? Oder als Waffe gegen Asteroiden verwenden? Das man quasi den Asteroiden mit einem Nuklear-Gefechtskopf sprengt?

Wäre das Müllproblem gelöst, wären AKWs ja eigentlich eine recht saubere Sache, vorallem die AKWs der späten Generation II und die Gneration III und III+-Reaktoren.
Ein Teil der Konzepte kann im Notfall die Restwärme passiv abführen, bzw. 3 Tage ohne Eingriff von außen auskommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. März 2011)

> Oder als Waffe gegen Asteroiden verwenden? Das man quasi den Asteroiden mit einem Nuklear-Gefechtskopf sprengt?



Um aus einem großen Bums viele kleine zu machen bzw. zu merken das es nicht funktioniert und der Asteroit weiterhin ungebremst auf die Erde zurast?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. März 2011)

Hat bisher nur im Film funktioniert und dabei bleibt es dann eher auch. 
Abgesehen davon, dass eine Interkontinentalrakete eben keine Weltallrakete ist. Man müsste den Sprengkopf auf eine Ariane 5 setzen oder so und ich hab keine Ahnung, wie das umgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Brutreaktoren?



Die sind weiterhin ziemlich unsicher und damit für kommerzielle Verwendung ungeeignet. (eigentlich auch für jede andere, aber komm dem Militär nicht mit Sicherheit...)



> Könnte man den nicht prompt überkritisch reagieren lassen?



Wenn man Super-GAUs mag, kann man das versuchen  



> Oder als Waffe gegen Asteroiden verwenden? Das man quasi den Asteroiden mit einem Nuklear-Gefechtskopf sprengt?



Es gibt Theorien, wie man Asteroiden mit Nuklerarwaffen beeinflusst, aber das ist keine Strategie zur Müllentsorgung (siehe auch obige Ausführungen zum Thema Energiegewinn aus Brennstab vs. Energiebedarf zur Beschleunigung auf Fluchtgeschwindigkeit)



> Wäre das Müllproblem gelöst, wären AKWs ja eigentlich eine recht saubere Sache, vorallem die AKWs der späten Generation II und die Gneration III und III+-Reaktoren.
> Ein Teil der Konzepte kann im Notfall die Restwärme passiv abführen, bzw. 3 Tage ohne Eingriff von außen auskommen.



Fukusihima IST ein G2-Kraftwerk (ggf. sogar G2+? N bissl aufgerüstet wurde es ja afaik) und G3 Kraftwerke kann man bislang an einer Hand abzählen, GIII+ ist afaik gar keins am Netz. U.a. weil die Dinger schweine teuer sind. Davon abgesehen wurden alle größeren Nuklearunfälle seit Einführung der INES-Skala durch menschliche Fehler, Funktionen, die nicht nach Spezifikation abliefen oder durch spezifische Eigenschaften des Bauortes ausgelöst. Also Faktoren, die vollkommen unabhängig von der Konstruktion des Reaktores sind und mit G4 Reaktoren genauso passieren könnten, wie mit G1. (naja: bei einigen der ersten Experimente konnten einige potentiell hochgefährliche Ausfälle ausgeschlossen werden, weil die Komponente gleich ganz fehlte  )


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2011)

@ConNerVos: Wenn du daraus viele kleine Trümmer machst, ist es keine Gefahr mehr für die Erde, da kleine Trümer in der Erdatmosphäre verglühen.

@Quanti: Man bräuchte nur einen Adapter, um den Sprengkopf als Nutzlast mitführen zu können, sollte das kleineste Problem sein.
Erreichen ICBMs nicht auch Umlaufbahnhöhen? Also ca 250km? Wenn man dann die Steuerung umprogrammiert, könnte sich der Sprengsatz den Schwung beim Umkreisen der Erde holen und dann in den freien Raum fliegen.
Das Problem dürfte die Sprengung an sich sein, um einen 30-Kilometer-Brocken zu zestören, müsstest du den Sprengsatz direkt auf der Obefläche zünden, beziehungsweise am besten im Inneren. Und dann wären vermutlich mehrere Sprengungen kurz nacheinander am besten.

@ruyven: Ein Teil der G3+-Konzepte kann im Störfall drei Tage ohne Operator auskommen und seine Nachwärme passiv abführen.
Der bisher einzige INES-7-Zwischenfall lag zum Teil auch an der Bauart und an einem Sicherheitssystem, das dem Menschen mehr Spielraum als der Maschine einräumte.
Sprich, hätte das Sicherheitssystem von entsprechenden aneren System die Meldung gekriegt, es stimmt etwas nichtm hätte es abschalten müssen. Das ist allerdings ein eher allgemeiner Fehler der russischen Reaktoren.
Zum Thema G2+: Späte G2-Kraftwerke wären ua. Konvoi-Anlagen, Vor-Konvoi und Konzept 72, zu G3 könnte man meines Wissens nach Konvoi durchaus noch zählen, mit Sicherheit aber eher alle Konzepte mit Corecatcher (zwei Kraftwerke russischer Bauart mit westlicher Sicherungstechnik[KKW Tianwan]) und die hier aufgeführten.
Die Kernkraftwerke von Tepco überhaupt noch als Vergleich für Irgendetwas herzunehmen, halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, da Tepco noch stärker schlampt als Vattenfall.
Und ein AKW in einer Erdbeben/Tsunami-Region nicht Erdbebensicher zu machen, beziehungsweise die Notsromversorgung nicht wasserdicht abzukapseln ist schlichtweg schwachsinnig.
Und Fukusihima dürfte ein frühes G2-Kraftwerk sein.



Müllentsorgung: War eher eine Schnaps-Idee . Wie soll das mit der ATombombe im All eigentlich gehen.
Vorstellen könnte ich mir, dass man mit der Hitze einer direkt darauf gezündeten Atombombe und den Schockwellen dieser den Stein ganz einfach brüchig macht und er sich dann quasi selbst zerstört, wenn er sich irgendwie dreht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2011)

Eine ICBM erreicht nicht annähernd LEO (im Gegenteil, flache Bahnen werden bevorzugt, weil sie schwerer abzufangen sind) geschweige denn Fluchtgeschwindigkeit, "Schwung beim Umkreisen" holt man sich auch nicht und du bist Offtopic.


----------



## serafen (26. März 2011)

*[x] Ja*

Solange die ganzen Vollpfosten mit ihren SUVs zum Einkaufen fahren und zehnmal im Jahr in Urlaub fliegen müssen - und umgekehrt bei Alternativen "einfach" dagegen protestieren (weil man im persönlichen Umfeld keinerlei Einschränkungen hinnehmen möchte), eindeutig JA.

Allerdings heißt das nicht, die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen nicht kontinuierlich überprüfen und anpassen zu müssen. Meines Erachtens sollte auch hier verstärkt geforscht werden (Fusionstechnik und vgl.). 

In jedem Fall halte ich von überhasteten Entscheidungen sehr wenig.


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2011)

@ruyven: Ich rede von Swing-By-Manövern, die dürften auch mit ICBMS zu machen sein.

Mein beitrag enthält meiner Ansicht nach keinen Offtopic-Teil, da es schließlich zur Idee der Müllentsorgung gehört .
Wovon die wiederum Bestandteil ist, schreibe ich nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2011)

Für Swing-By Manöver musst du zwischen Himmelskörpern wechseln, für wiederholte dürfen sie afaik auch nicht umeinander kreisen. D.h. eine ICBM müsste mindestens TLI, besser Fluchtgeschwindigkeit beherrschen - tun sie aber nicht einmal annähernd.
Wenn du noch was zur extraterestrischen Entsorgung sagen möchtest, dann knüpfe lieber hier an, aber imho gibts da einfach nichts zu holen. Die Anforderungen an ein Transfervehikel kann die denkbare Technologie nicht erfüllen.


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

Bin auch für Ja, zumindest noch. Solange wir AKWs haben dürfen wir (bzw. unsere Regierung) wahrscheinlich eher an EU-weiten Regelungen zu dem Thema mitarbeiten, als en Land ohne AKWs. Zudem sollte die AKWs erst nach und nach (nach Sicherheit aufsteigend) abgeschaltet werden, wenn die Energieproduktion durch erneuerbare Energien gedeckt werden kann.


----------



## Wired (27. März 2011)

Eindeutig *YES* zu Atomstrom aus ganz einfachen Gründen die wären: Die alternative erneuerbare Energie, ich nenn sie mal "Bio Strom" ist noch lang von entfernt die Effizient zu erreichen so das sie den Atomstrom ablösen könnte weil die Alternative Energiegewinnung noch überhaupt nicht halbwegs ausreichend ausgebaut wurde. Würde man jetzt also einfach so alle AKWs abschalten... woher dann den Strom nehmen um den gesammten bedarf zu decken? Eine Möglichkeit wär importieren gegen Bares und das heißt: Wieder Schulden machen. Atom Energie aka Brückentechnologie - *in wirklichkeit ein Notweniges Übel! ***


----------



## jobo (27. März 2011)

Deutschland muss aus der Atomenergie aussteigen.Punkt. 
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass man nicht einfach den Schalter umlegen kann, aber über die nächsten Jahre muss ein langsamer Ausstieg stadfinde. Wenn man aber Strom aus dem Ausland kauft um das Vakum zu decken dass durch einen Atomausstieg entsteht, ist das keine Lösung, da die meisten andern Länder den Großteil ihres Stromes aus AKWs bekommen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2011)

jobo schrieb:


> Wenn man aber Strom aus dem Ausland kauft um das Vakum zu decken dass durch einen Atomausstieg entsteht, ist das keine Lösung, da die meisten andern Länder den Großteil ihres Stromes aus AKWs bekommen.


 
Selbst das zukaufen von Atomstrom ist das kleinere Übel als das bei uns weitere Reaktoren aktiv sind. Da jeder stillgelegte Reaktor ein Risikofaktor weniger ist.


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

@Wired und JoBo: Selbst wenn wir alle AKWs auf einmal abschalten würden, würden wir immernoch Strom im Überfluss produzieren und exportieren.

Zum Vergleich: Wenn Grundremmingen laut Betreiber 30% des bayerischen Stroms deckt (2,5GW), dann müsste der gesamte Stromverbrauch Bayerns 8 GW betragen.
Hiervon decken alleine die AKWs in Bayern 6,5 GW ab, die ganzen Solarparks und andere Kraftwerke eingerechnet, wird der gesamte Stromverbrauch mal eben abgedeckt.

Zum Vergleich: das Braunkohlekraftwerk Niederaußen erzeugt alleine 6,5GW.

@ITpassion-de: Das Problem bei modernen Reaktoren wie den Vor-Konvoi und Konvoi-Anlagen ist weniger die Betriebssicherheit als die Müllproduktion, für die gibt es nämlich keine Lösung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2011)

Ich wiederhole es gerne nochmal: Die deutschen Vorkonvoi-Kraftwerke sind (abgesehen von der Position der Steuerstäbe in einem PWR) keinen Tick sicherer, als Fukushima.


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

Die wurden sicherheitstechnisch auf Konvooi-Systeme aufgerüstet?!?
Abgesehen davon sind es Druckwasserreaktoen, dass alleine hätte vieles dort unmöglich gemacht-->Radioaktives Wasser verlässt heir nämlich den Reaktorraum.

Abgesehen davon ist Vor-Konvoi ein Bau-Typ aus den sehr späten 70ern, während die Kuushima-Blöcke wann gebauten wurden? In den frühen 70ern? Am Besten noch in der ersten SWR-Baulinie?

EDIT: Die Fukushima-Blöcke gehören größtenteils zur ersten Generation von Reaktoren...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2011)

Fukushima ist Gen2 (Baubeginn 2-8 Jahre vor KKG) und hat, genauso wie ein Vor-Konvoi-Kraftwerk, ein automatisches Notabschaltsystem + mehrfach redundante Notkühlsysteme (unzureichend geschützt, wie bei einigen deutschen Reaktoren), einen Druckbehälter + primäres Containment + (in beiden Fällen wegen mangelnder Stabilität zu kritisierendes) Schutzgebäude als sekundäres Contrainment drum rum. Als Bonus noch die Dampfpumpe, die in den ersten Tagen die Notkühlung aufrechterhalten könnte, und die afaik in allen deutschen Reaktoren fehlt.
Die Bauweise als SWR bringt zusätzliche Risiken für das innere der Turbinenhalle mit sich - aber das ist bei entsprechender Bauweise derselen (die hier gegeben zu sein scheint, denn die Turbinenhäuser sind afaik weiterhin unbeschädigt) kein Risiko für die Umgebung, sondern nur für den Betreiber, der Schäden am Turbinensystem nur mit wesentlich größerem Sicherheitsaufwand beheben kann.

Ich bleib dabei:
Die einen Monat alte Feststellung, dass deutsche AKWs genauso "sicher" wie japanische sind, war leider nicht falsch.
Fukushima hatte einfach "nur" mehr Pech, dass eine "unvorsehbare" externe Katastrophe massive Schäden angerichtet hat, aber die technischen Schwachpunkte finden sich in Deutschland genauso - egal ob es die schwache Kuppel von Grafenrheinfeld, die Notstromversorgung von Biblis, der gänzlich fehlende Schutz bei Kernschmelzen in Brünnsbüttel, Krümmel & Co, MOX in Brokdorf,... Dazu kommen dann noch fehlerhafte Bauausführungen, die z.T. erst nach Jahrzehnten entdeckt werden, fraglische Schweißnähte, Konstruktionsmängel, Betreiber, die nichtmal unbedenkliche Störfälle von sich aus melden, Dieselgeneratoren, die bei Tests bevorzugt nicht anspringen, fehlende Sicherheitswarten, etc. Was die Zwischenlagerung alter Brennstäbe angeht macht uns afaik so schnell auch niemand was vor. (zugegeben: In Deutschland sitzen die Abklingbecken meist nicht auf dem Containment - aber nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge gingen min. drei der vier Explosionen in Fukushima, die sie freilegten, auch nicht vom Reaktor, sondern von den Abklingbecken selbst aus, so dass das auch keinen großen Unterschied in diesem Fall macht)
Man sollte imho langsam mal damit aufhören, alle Wunschvorstellungen des EPWR auf die bestehenden deutschen Kraftwerke zu projezieren, denn die kommen da größtenteils nicht annähernd ran. Der einzige große Pluspunkt gegenüber Japan ist die geologische Lage. Bei uns können ""nur"" Rhein, Elbe und Co über die Ufer treten und die AKWs auf Tauchstation schicken und vom Reingraben werden auch ""nur"" Beben bis 5, maximal 6 befürchtet. Aber imho ist das schon bedenklich genug und desweiteren fällt es wieder in die "vorhergesehene Gefahren"-Kategorie. Wie mitlerweile jedem klar sein sollte, gibt es aber auch Gefahren, die 6 Milliarden Besserwisser erst einen Tag nach ihrem Eintritt "vorher"sehen. Ein Kraftwerk, dass das Leben von Millionen von Menschen bedroht, muss imho auch darauf vorbereitet sein. (und ja, ich weiß, dass das quasi unmöglich ist. Was daraus folgt kann sich wohl jeder selbst denken)


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

Die Reaktoren in Fukushima wurden ab 1967 gebaut, die Bauline 69 für SWR wurde erst 1969 festgelegt.
Die Bauweise hat insofern direkt mit der Sicherheit zu tun, dass DWR normalerweise die Kontrollstäbe "ausklinken" können und sie damit immer funktionieren sollten.

Die Dampfpumpe fehlt in den deutschen AKWs, da hast du recht, andererseits reichen die Generatoren in den Vor-Konvoi-Anlagen und Konvoi-Anlagen an sich im Störfall aus, da ein einzelner von ihnen genügend Strom liefert.
Mir wäre außerdem von den Kraftwerken der genannten Baytypen nicht bekannt, dass die Dieselgeneratoren nicht funktionstüchtig wären.
Dass die Notkühlsysteme in Biblis und anderen AKWs (Krümmel, Brokdorf, usw.) nicht allzu gut sind (im Erdbebenfall vermutlich nicht als solche zu bezeichnen), zweifle ich nicht an, von daher sollten diese schon längst vom Netz sein.

Die Notkühlung in neueren Kraftwerken gab bisher kaum Anlass zu Kritik und mit entsprechender Wartung laufen auch alte AKWs noch sher zuverlässig und die neueren ebenfalls. Sie Isar und Grafenrheinfeld, mit die zuverlässigsten AKWs ind Deutschland.



> es die schwache Kuppel von Grafenrheinfeld


Diese Kuppel wurde gegen eine Phantom ausgelegt und hält prinzipiell auch dem Aufschlag einer größeren Maschine stand, davon abgesehen, hast du im Simulator schon mal versucht, etwas von der Größe eines Einfamileienhauses mit 300+kn zu treffen?

€:Es gibt immer Gefahren, und man kann alles schlecht reden.
Photovoltaikanlagen sind ebenfalls extrem gefährlich, schonmal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Gefahren, und man kann alles schlecht reden.
> Photovoltaikanlagen sind ebenfalls extrem gefährlich, schonmal drüber nachgedacht?


 
Die wenigsten Photovoltaikanlagen haben das Potential ganze Landstriche für Jahrtausende zu verseuchen  .


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

Auch wieder wahr.
Aber die Gefahr eines Hausbrandes ist höher als die Gefahr eines Super-GAUs.
Wesentlich höher.


----------



## ITpassion-de (27. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Aber die Gefahr eines Hausbrandes ist höher als die Gefahr eines Super-GAUs.
> Wesentlich höher.


 
Und was sagt uns das?
Vermeidbare Technologien welche Folgen generieren die kein Mensch über die komplette Zeit kontrollieren können. Sollte man schleunigst umgehen.
Zu Feuer und Häusern gibt es weniger Alternativen  .


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. März 2011)

@ axel25

Auch nicht höher als die Gefahr, das die normale Hausinstallation in Flammen steht und soviel ich weiß sind auch in einem AKW Stromleitungen verlegt!


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

Das Problem ist nicht die Photovoltaikanlage selbst, sondern dass du sie nicht abschalten kannst. Sie produziert auch Strom auch der Trennung vom Netz, das heißt, im Brandfall bleibt der Feuerwehr nichts anderes übrig, als das Haus komtrolliert abbrennen zu lassen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. März 2011)

Genauso wie bei WKA's, aber immer noch besser als radioaktive Elemente zu hinterlassen. Worauf willst du hinaus? Diese Argumentation läßt AKW's in keinen besseren Licht stehen!


----------



## axel25 (27. März 2011)

Nur das Argument mit der Sicherheit: AKWs haben ihre Nachteile.
                                                  Photovoltaikanlagen ahbe ihre Nachteile.

Und direkt lebensgefährlicher sind PV-Anlagen, zumindest wenn eine Kernschmelze rechnerisch im Schnitt  in D alle 1666 Jahre eintritt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. März 2011)

ALLE stromerzeugende Maßnahmen haben Nachteile, aber nur Nachteile aufzuzählen sind keine Argumentation für ein PRO oder KONTRA derer. 

Die Umweltverträglichkeit bei Herstellung und Verwendung sind auf Platz eins nix anderes!


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Nur das Argument mit der Sicherheit: AKWs haben ihre Nachteile.
> Photovoltaikanlagen ahbe ihre Nachteile.
> 
> Und direkt lebensgefährlicher sind PV-Anlagen, zumindest wenn eine Kernschmelze rechnerisch im Schnitt  in D alle 1666 Jahre eintritt.


 
Rechnerisch alle 1666 Jahre... und wie viele gab es schon in ca. 50 Jahren AKWs?


----------



## Wired (28. März 2011)

Die vielleicht einfachste Lösung wär doch einfach eine Art Perpetuum als Energiegenerator, keine ahnung ob etwas dieser Art schon möglich is.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

Da solltest du nochmal deinen Physiklehrer befragen!

Bereite dich aber darauf vor, das die Physik in Form eines Buches dir entgegenkommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Nur das Argument mit der Sicherheit: AKWs haben ihre Nachteile.
> Photovoltaikanlagen ahbe ihre Nachteile.
> 
> Und direkt lebensgefährlicher sind PV-Anlagen, zumindest wenn eine Kernschmelze rechnerisch im Schnitt  in D alle 1666 Jahre eintritt.



Alle 1666 Jahre ein paar hundert direkt getötete und mehrere zehntausend, die an Krebs vorzeitig sterben (im Best Case)...
Wieviele hundert Leute sind letztes Jahr an den Folgen von PV-Anlagen gestorben? Ich glaube ~0...
Denn -Überraschung- gegenüber dem 3x230V Netzanschluss (der dank Sicherungen aber auch vernachlässigbar ist als Brandbeschleuniger), den die wenigsten Ex-Einwohner brennender Häuser vorsorglich abstellen, ehe sie rausrennen, hat so eine rauchgeschwärzte PV-Anlage ein vernachlässigbaren Schadenspotential.
(fehlt nur noch der Hinweis, dass Silizium brennen kann...)


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2011)

Nicht rauchgeschwärzt, das Zeug brennt im Zweifelsfall auch nicht und ist nicht Brandfördernd, aber es liefert die ganze Zeit Strom.
Und die Abschalter befinden sich normalerweise am Haus-Anschluss für Strom (wir haben eine PV-Anlage), das heißt, im Brandfall (einen wirklichem Brand, keine Kerze, die das Tischtuch in Brand gesteckt hat), schaltet da keiner ab, und selbst wenn, gieß Wasser auf die Anlagen und schon stehst du unter Spannung. Im Übrigen befindet sich der 230V-Wechselrichter+TraFo meistens kurz vor dem Hausanschluss.

Der Vergleich mit den AKWs war so gemeint: Es scheint kaum jemand auf die guten Seiten der AKWs zu achten wie den CO2-Ausstoß o.ä.
Und wenn man auch die Urananreicherung und den Abbau mit Strom aus AKWs betreibt, dann geht der Ausstoß sehr weit zurück im Vergleich zu anderer Stromerzeugung.
Nachteil ist natürlich der Müll und die Kernschmelze, die aber wie im Falle von Three-Mile-Island auch glimpflicher als in Fukushima oder Tschernobyl ablaufen kann.
Zusätzlich lässt sich ein AKW nur begrenzt in seiner Leistung regeln, im Wiki steht zwar was von 5-10% pro Minute im Leistungsbetrieb, angegeben mit ab 50%, darunter aber nur schwer.
Von daher wären die AKWs ohne das Problemmüll mit Sicherheit eine Möglichkeit, die Grundlast zusammen mit den regenerativen Energien zu decken (bis Speichermöglichkeiten etc. wirklich vorhanden sind) und im Fall der Fälle ganz einzuspringen, klappt aber halt nur begrenzt. Und sie produzieren ihren Müll.

Der Vorteil der PV-Anlage ist, dass sie mit der Sonne arbeitet und keinen richtigen Müll hinterlässt, der Nachteil, dass sie eben für den Besitzer im Brandfall Nachteile bringt und nicht dauerhaft Strom lieern kann.

Windkraftwerke produzieren wiederum Strom aus Energie, die bereits so existiert (ohne Zutun der Menschen), der Nachteil ist die Netzverfügbarkeit.

Kohlekraftwerke sind billig, haben eine hohe Netzverfügbarkeit, ihr Bachteil ist der hohe CO2-Ausstoß und wiederum die geringe Regelbarkeit (72 Stunden Anfahrzeit nach 3 Tagen Standzeit).

Gestorben ist bisher niemand.
Allerdings war es reines Glück, als letztes Jahr bei uns in der Gegend ein Haus mit PV-Anlage gebrannt hat und sich die Familie rechtzeitig retten konnte.
Das Haus wurde kontrolliert abgebrannt, Löschen war unmöglich.

@Wired: Ein Perpetuum ansich sit unmöglich, und wenn du es als Energiequelle nutzt, entziehst du ihm Energie und schon ist es keines mehr.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

> Der Vergleich mit den AKWs war so gemeint: Es scheint kaum jemand auf die guten Seiten der AKWs zu achten wie den CO2-Ausstoß o.ä.


 Doch klar das ist eine gute Seite, aber die wiegt noch lange nicht die negativen Seiten auf und die sind nun mal gefährlicher als ein PV-Anlagenbrand, das kannst du drehen und wenden wie du willst! 




> Und wenn man auch die Urananreicherung und den Abbau mit Strom aus AKWs betreibt, dann geht der Ausstoß sehr weit zurück im Vergleich zu anderer Stromerzeugung.


Ach wenn du den Strom den ein AKW herstellt zur Urananreicherung nimmst sind nur die Öl- und Kohlekraftwerke über dem Vergleich zum CO²-Austoß, also keine Veränderung! 




> Nachteil ist natürlich der Müll und die Kernschmelze, die aber wie im Falle von Three-Mile-Island auch glimpflicher als in Fukushima oder Tschernobyl ablaufen kann.


Man soll immer mit dem schlimmsten Fall rechnen und da ist ein AKW nunmal an erster Stelle! 




> Der Vorteil der PV-Anlage ist, dass sie mit der Sonne arbeitet und keinen richtigen Müll hinterlässt, der Nachteil, dass sie eben für den Besitzer im Brandfall Nachteile bringt und nicht dauerhaft Strom lieern kann.


Wie ich schon mal sagte, die Chance das diese Anlagen brennen sind genauso hoch wie die einer normalen Hausinstallation! 




> Windkraftwerke produzieren wiederum Strom aus Energie, die bereits so existiert (ohne Zutun der Menschen), der Nachteil ist die Netzverfügbarkeit.


Richtig deshalb werden immer größere mit mehr Leistung produziert und WKA's verstreut im Land aufgebaut, denn Wind ist an einer Stelle irgendwo immer. 




> Allerdings war es reines Glück, als letztes Jahr bei uns in der Gegend ein Haus mit PV-Anlage gebrannt hat und sich die Familie rechtzeitig retten konnte.
> Das Haus wurde kontrolliert abgebrannt, Löschen war unmöglich.


Das ist das gleiche Glück wie bei einem Brand eines normalen Hauses und hat nichts mit der PV-Anlage zu tun. Mal abgesehen das auch eine WKA bei einem Maschinenhausbrand kontrolliert abgebrannt wird, denn ab 60 m ist afaik löschen für die Feuerwehr mit normalen Mitteln unmöglich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit den AKWs war so gemeint: Es scheint kaum jemand auf die guten Seiten der AKWs zu achten wie den CO2-Ausstoß o.ä.



Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass die Nachteile der AKWs unabschätzbar groß sind - "unendlich" kannst du mit keinem noch so großen Vorteil auffwiegen. Eine große Zahl an Todesopfern durch nicht vermeidbare Betriebsfolgen ist einfach inakzeptabel. Eine Lösung für das Müllproblem ist einfach nicht Aussicht. Die Proliferationsrisiken lassen sich nicht beherrschen.



> Nachteil ist natürlich der Müll und die Kernschmelze, die aber wie im Falle von Three-Mile-Island auch glimpflicher als in Fukushima oder Tschernobyl ablaufen kann.



"auch kann"? Alles unter "ausschließlich kann" ist unzureichend.



> Und wenn man auch die Urananreicherung und den Abbau mit Strom aus AKWs betreibt, dann geht der Ausstoß sehr weit zurück im Vergleich zu anderer Stromerzeugung.



Tut man aber nicht, kann man derzeit nicht und die Diskussion über Anreicherungsanlagen (Preisfrage: Wo werden Teile der europäischen Brennstäbe angereichert?) wären nochmal ein zweites Fass ohne Boden.



> Von daher wären die AKWs ohne das Problemmüll mit Sicherheit eine Möglichkeit, die Grundlast zusammen mit den regenerativen Energien zu decken (bis Speichermöglichkeiten etc. wirklich vorhanden sind) und im Fall der Fälle ganz einzuspringen, klappt aber halt nur begrenzt. Und sie produzieren ihren Müll.



Fazit: Wenn man eine Lösung für den Müll hätte, wenn man nur die sichersten Kraftwerke verwenden würde, wenn man diverse skandalträchtige Anlagen durch Neubauten ersetzen würde, wenn man die Abbaumethoden deutlich überarbeiten würde und wenn man für all das vertrauenswürdige Betreiber finden würde, DANN wären AKWs eine nette Brückentechnologie. Dummerweise sind zwei dieser Forderungen bis auf weiteres gar nicht zu erfüllen und die anderen würden gigantische Investitionen erfordern - was dem Sinn der preisgünstigen Brücke wiedersprechen würde.

Bezüglich Speichermöglichkeiten:
Die hohe Zwangsgrundlast der AKWs ist derzeit, die -trotz entsprechender Verbrauchsanpassungen bei Industrie&Co- Speichermöglichkeiten fordert. Hier die Bilanz eines Pumpspeichers. Wir könnten also eine ganze Reihe von AKWs, die tagsüber zuwenig und nachts zu viel produzieren, gegen Solaranlagen austauschen, die tagsüber zuviel und nachts nichts produzieren, ohne zusätzliche Speicher zu benötigen. (WKAs an Standorten mit starken Seewinden dürften die Verbrauchspeaks noch besser bedienen können)



> Das Haus wurde kontrolliert abgebrannt, Löschen war unmöglich.



Und das lag ausschließlich an der PV-Anlage..?
(ich möchte an dieser Stelle übrigens anmerken, dass eine kontrolliert abbrennende PV Anlage gegenüber unkontrolliert abbrenneden AKWs jederzeit vorzuziehen ist - auch wenn ich zugebe, dass Wasserkraftwerke in diesem Punkt unschlagbar sind )


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Rechnerisch alle 1666 Jahre... und wie viele gab es schon in ca. 50 Jahren AKWs?


0



Wired schrieb:


> Die vielleicht einfachste Lösung wär doch einfach eine Art Perpetuum als Energiegenerator, keine ahnung ob etwas dieser Art schon möglich is.


Es gibt kein Perpetuum, also wird es auch nicht zur Energieerzeugung beitragen können.

Das Problem ist nicht das die erneuerbaren Energien nicht tagsüber genung Strom liefern könnten, sondern das die Atomkraftwerke 50% der Grundlast tragen und diese, zumindest mittelfristig, schwer zu ersetzen ist durch erneuerbare Energien. Eine alternative bis erneuerbare Energien dies können, wäre Erdgas. Wir haben wahrscheinlich, sicher ist noch nicht viel, riesiege Vorkommen. Irgendwie mag ich die erneuerbaren Energien nicht, da sie so dezentralisierend sind und sich durch die Umwelt beeinflußen lassen. Vllt. wird es ja irgendwann erneuerbare Energien geben, die die Natur nicht brauchen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

> Vllt. wird es ja irgendwann erneuerbare Energien geben, die die Natur nicht brauchen.



Der Satz ist ansich schon eine Unmöglichkeit, denn Energie ist Natur egal in welcher Form!


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Der Anteil der PV Anlagen + Sonnenkollektoren ist doch so gering, damit wird man erstmal leider gar nichts ersetzen können.


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2011)

@ruyven: 



> Und das lag ausschließlich an der PV-Anlage..?
> (ich möchte an dieser Stelle übrigens anmerken, dass eine kontrolliert abbrennende PV Anlage gegenüber unkontrolliert abbrenneden AKWs jederzeit vorzuziehen ist - auch wenn ich zugebe, dass Wasserkraftwerke in diesem Punkt unschlagbar sind )


Ja, das lag an der PV-Anlage. Da löschen zu gefährlich war.
[IRONIE]Übrigens dürfte sich ein Brand im inneren Sicherheitsbehälter des AKWs durch das Brechen der Rohre im Primärkreislauf ebenfalls löschen lassen[/IRONIE].



> "auch kann"? Alles unter "ausschließlich kann" ist unzureichend.



Wie du selbst gesagt hast, gibt es "unvorhersehbare" Ereignisse und Eventualitäten, sodass der Konjunktiv oder ähnliches angebracht ist.
Das kann bezog sich auf die Kernschmelze. Ohne Idioten am Steuer lässt sie sich durchaus eingrenzen und kontrollieren.



> Rechnerisch alle 1666 Jahre... und wie viele gab es schon in ca. 50 Jahren AKWs?


Die Zahl bezieht sich auf die deutschen Stromproduzierenden AKWs.
Und da wären mir keine Kernschmelzen bekannt.




> Fazit: Wenn man eine Lösung für den Müll hätte, wenn man nur die sichersten Kraftwerke verwenden würde, wenn man diverse skandalträchtige Anlagen durch Neubauten ersetzen würde, wenn man die Abbaumethoden deutlich überarbeiten würde und wenn man für all das vertrauenswürdige Betreiber finden würde, DANN wären AKWs eine nette Brückentechnologie. Dummerweise sind zwei dieser Forderungen bis auf weiteres gar nicht zu erfüllen und die anderen würden gigantische Investitionen erfordern - was dem Sinn der preisgünstigen Brücke wiedersprechen würde.



Richtig, das geht halt dummerweise nicht. Wobei es Versuche gibt, den Müll aus Leichtwasserreaktoren in CANDU-Reaktoren weiterzuverwenden. Das Experiment läuft in China, von daher weiß ich leider recht wenig darüber.



> Wie ich schon mal sagte, die Chance das diese Anlagen brennen sind genauso hoch wie die einer normalen Hausinstallation!



Nicht die PV-Anlage brennt, also nochmal:

Brand-->Du verlässt das Haus-->Feuerwehr kappt Leitungen-->Strom wird weiter produziert-->Feuerwehr spritzt Wasser in das Haus-->Wasser steht unter Strom

Ganz vereinfacht dargestellt .


> Der Anteil der PV Anlagen + Sonnenkollektoren ist doch so gering, damit wird man erstmal leider gar nichts ersetzen können.



Pflanz auf jedes Haus eine PV-Anlage + Sonnenkollektoren für die Heizung, baue Windparkanlagen und du wirst sehen, dass du herkömliche Kraftwerke nur noch zur Mittellast bzw. Spitzenlastversorgung brauchen wirst.


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

> Pflanz auf jedes Haus eine PV-Anlage + Sonnenkollektoren für die Heizung, baue Windparkanlagen und du wirst sehen, dass du herkömliche Kraftwerke nur noch zur Mittellast bzw. Spitzenlastversorgung brauchen wirst.


Gibt es dafür eine Quelle für diese kühne Behauptung? Wo willst du noch Windparks hinstellen, überall regt sich dagegen Widerstand. PV und Sonnenkollektoren im sonnenverwöhnten Deutschland? Trotz hoher Förderung tut sich wenig (Anreize möglichst viele Anlagen zu bauen ist grßer als die Weiterentwicklung will man doch erstmal in den Genuss der Förderung kommen), ist wohl eher ein Irrweg.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Brand-->Du verlässt das Haus-->Feuerwehr kappt Leitungen-->Strom wird weiter produziert-->Feuerwehr spritzt Wasser in das Haus-->Wasser steht unter Strom



Brand -> kontrolliertes abbrennen -> Haus kaputt -> Versicherung zahlt -> Neubau -> Familie lebt weiter

Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Arthuriel (28. März 2011)

@Woohoo: Es halt immer die Frage, wie weit man ein Potenzial nutzen kann/will/möchte/sollte/könnte usw. oder/und ob es sinnvoller wäre, bestehende Potenziale noch besser zu nutzen, denn im Bereich der Windkraftanlagen gibt es ja auch das sogenannte Repowering, bei dem viele kleinere Anlagen gegen einige große ausgetauscht werden, die außerdem noch mehr Strom produzieren als die vorherigen WKAs, ohne das man zusätzliche Fläche für WKAs braucht, da der Wind in größeren Höhen stärker bzw. konstanter weht.

Und bei Solarzellen gibt es auch viele unterschiedliche Typen, die sich in ihrer Effizienz, dem Preis usw. unterscheiden und eine Entwicklung geht halt nicht von heute auf morgen (am Diagramm im Link siehst du ja, dass sich bei manchen Sachen der Wirkungsgrad nur langsam steigert). Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, u.a. auf Konzentratorzellen zu setzen, bei denen das Sonnenlicht von einer großen Fläche mithilfe einer Fresnel-Linse auf eine kleine und widerstangsfähige Solarzelle mit einer hohen Effizienz zu setzen oder ob man eher auf Solarzellen setzt, die in ihrer Herstellung wenig Energie brauchen und die preiswert herzustellen sind. D.h. man kann auf Masse oder auf Klasse setzen(oder auf eine Mischung von beidem).

Hier der Link zum Repowering:Repowering
Und hier der Link zu der Entwicklung der Wirkungsgrade bei unterschiedlichen Solarzellentypen: FileVeff(rev100921).jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

P.S.: Der Smiley mit der rausgestreckten Zunge im letzten Link ist durch einen Doppelpunkt und ein P entstanden. Der Link funktioniert allerdings trotzdem.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Anteil der PV Anlagen + Sonnenkollektoren ist doch so gering, damit wird man erstmal leider gar nichts ersetzen können.



Es gibt ja auch nicht viel zu ersetzen. Bisher war Deutschland Stromexporteur. Der Atomstromanteil insgesamt lag bei nur 22%.


@refraiser
Du glaubst ernsthaft es gab bisher keine Störfälle in AKWs? In welcher Welt lebst du denn?


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2011)

@Woohoo: Hier in Nordbayern deckt die PV-Anlage den Bedarf des Hauses ab und Gas wird auch nur zum Kochen und im Winter benötigt.
Nicht falsch verstehen: Der Strom wird nicht im Haus direkt verwendet sondern eingespeist, die Erzeugungswerte übertrifft nur oft die Verbrauchswerte.

@ConNerVos: Genauso beim AKW: da zahlt der Staat nach 30-10.000J ahren den Wiederaufbau .

@Rolk: Es geht nur um Kernschmelzen!


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne macht Wind ca. 1,5% und PV ist mit beim Rest ca. 1% von den EE aus (Biomasse 7,9%).


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2011)

Weißt du wie viele Häuser PV-Anlagen haben?

Und wenn die Atomkraft 22% ausmacht und wir mehr Strom exportieren als die AKWs produzieren, dann weißt du, was falsch läuft.


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> @Rolk: Es geht nur um Kernschmelzen!



Warum? Damit die Statistik für die AKWs besser aussieht als sie ist?


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

> Weißt du wie viele Häuser PV-Anlagen haben?



Nein weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke viele weil es durch das EEG gut unterstützt wird und trotzdem hilft es uns nicht viel dabei um Strom zu erzeugen.

AKWs kann man gerne abstellen und Deutschland wird es sich leisten können aber Deutschlands Rettung ist denke ich nicht die PV. Auch wenn sich die Chinesen und Taiwaner freuen die für uns die Zellen bauen.


----------



## axel25 (28. März 2011)

Äh, Nein, aber diese Berechnung bezog sich nur auf das wahrscheinliche Eintreten einer Kernschmelze.
Eben vorraussichtlich 1 mal in 1666 Jahren.

Andere Störungen werden da nicht berechnet!!!

@Woohoo: Etwas weniger als 1% der Häuser, glaube ich.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Wir leben aber in der Praxis axel25, und in der hatten wir ein paar mehr als 1/1666 Jahre


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Der Satz ist ansich schon eine Unmöglichkeit, denn Energie ist Natur egal in welcher Form!


Sorry, das war schlecht formuliert. Ich meinte eher unabhängiger von direkten Umwelteinwirkungen, wie Windstille. Mir ist auch klar das im Normalfall mindestens eine Stromart immer funktioniert, aber ein Kernkraftwerk ist halt unabhängig von den meisten, schwachen, Umwelteinwirkungen. Das es Probleme mit einem Erdbeben hat, sieht man ja gerade wieder. Was ich meinte war, das es mir lieber wäre wir könnten Energie unabhängig von solchen Einwirkungen produzieren, ohne gleich das Risiko eines GAUs zu haben.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wir leben aber in der Praxis axel25, und in der hatten wir ein paar mehr als 1/1666 Jahre


Wir hatten noch keine einzige Kernschmelze in Deutschland, und da es hier keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit gibt, sollten wir uns besser auf die Theorie verlassen, bis wir den Übergang geschafft haben.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

@refraiser: Wieso sollten wir warten und die zu späte Einsicht haben, bis es zu einer Kernschmelze kommt?

Nimm dir mal bitte die beiden Wikipedia Artikel zu Herzen (es sind nicht nur Ostblock-AKWs dabei!):
Liste der Unfälle in kerntechnischen Anlagen
Liste von Störfällen in europäischen kerntechnischen Anlagen


----------



## Rolk (28. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Sorry, das war schlecht formuliert. Ich meinte eher unabhängiger von direkten Umwelteinwirkungen, wie Windstille. Mir ist auch klar das im Normalfall mindestens eine Stromart immer funktioniert, aber ein Kernkraftwerk ist halt unabhängig von den meisten, schwachen, Umwelteinwirkungen. Das es Probleme mit einem Erdbeben hat, sieht man ja gerade wieder. Was ich meinte war, das es mir lieber wäre wir könnten Energie unabhängig von solchen Einwirkungen produzieren, ohne gleich das Risiko eines GAUs zu haben.



Zum Thema direkte Umwelteinflüsse: AKWs brauchen Kühlwasser. In trockenen Sommern laufen unsere AKWs regelmässig auf Sparflamme weil die Flüsse nicht genug Wasser führen.




> Wir hatten noch keine einzige Kernschmelze in Deutschland, und da es hier keine praktischen Erfahrungen damit gibt, sollten wir uns besser auf die Theorie verlassen, bis wir den Übergang geschafft haben.



Wenn wir in Deutschland eine Kernschmelze gehabt hätten würden wir längst irgendwo in Brasilien hocken und Deutschland wäre Sperrzone. Willst du wirklich praktische Erfahrungen abwarten?


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @refraiser: Wieso sollten wir warten und die zu späte Einsicht haben, bis es zu einer Kernschmelze kommt?
> 
> Nimm dir mal bitte die beiden Wikipedia Artikel zu Herzen (es sind nicht nur Ostblock-AKWs dabei!):
> Liste der Unfälle in kerntechnischen Anlagen
> Liste von Störfällen in europäischen kerntechnischen Anlagen


 


Rolk schrieb:


> Zum Thema direkte Umwelteinflüsse: AKWs brauchen Kühlwasser. In trockenen Sommern laufen unsere AKWs regelmässig auf Sparflamme weil die Flüsse nicht genug Wasser führen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, aber Wasser kann man sichern (wenn auch mit erheblichen Aufwand). Wind und Sonne nicht. Wie ich geschrieben hatte, will ich gar nicht, das die AKWs unbegrenzt laufen, aber ich will auch eine gesicherte Grundlast. Dafür könnten wir einige alte AKWs sofort abschalten, aber nicht alle. Auch ein Ausstieg bis 2017, wie die Grünen ihn fordern, wäre extrem kostenintensiv und daher nicht praktikabel. Ich halte das Risiko die AKWs bis zum Erfolg der Energiewende laufen zu lassen, für eingehbar.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Wir können jetzt schon einige abschalten, dadurch wird das Netz freier und kann mit EE wieder gefüllt werden, damit auch die restlichen AKWs abgeschaltet werden können. Würde man mal anfangen, wäre es schon viel leichter.


----------



## Pagz (28. März 2011)

Natürlich ist der ausstieg bis 2017 ein etwas unrealistisches Ziel, aber wenn wir es so machen, wie es Schwarz/gelb will, d.h den Ausstieg ewig hinauszögern, wer soll dann für erneuerbare Energien forschen? Dann sind wir in 20 Jahren immer noch genauso weit wie heute!


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wir können jetzt schon einige abschalten, dadurch wird das Netz freier und kann mit EE wieder gefüllt werden, damit auch die restlichen AKWs abgeschaltet werden können. Würde man mal anfangen, wäre es schon viel leichter.


Genau das Gleiche habe ich bereits geschrieben. Wenn man mal von der Freiwerdung des Stromnetzes absieht, denn dafür bräuchten wir auch neue Kabel und eine stetige Modernisierung.
Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, die beste Lösung für unseren Lebensstandart zu finden, nicht darum irgendeine Technik zu finden, von der ich überzeugt bin.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Huch ich war wohl geistig ein wenig abwesend, hast recht


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne macht Wind ca. 1,5% und PV ist mit beim Rest ca. 1% von den EE aus (Biomasse 7,9%).



Dein Sinn ist getrübt! 

Wind           6,2%
Biomasse     5,6%
Wasser        3,2%
Photovoltaik 2,0%

Quelle Wikipedia: Strommix 2010


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Okay, meine Daten waren der Anteil am Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

Was hat das mit der Erzeugung zu tun?


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Der Strom der in Deutschland verbraucht wird kommt zu 1,5% aus Windenergie und zu unter 1% aus Sonnenenergie. 
Dann habe ich mich an die diese Zahlen erinnert und nicht an die Erzeugerdaten, wird der Rest etwa ins Ausland verkauft?  Die EU Ziele zielen auch auf den Verbrauch ab, ich glaub 18 oder 20% ist Deutschlands Ziel.

Ist Verbrauch damit nicht auch die Endenergie gemeint die letztendlich für den Verbraucher nutzbar ist?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

Quelle?

Naja egal wo er verbraucht wird, selbst AKW-Strom wird verkauft. Die Argumentation ist Müll, wenn in Deutschland ein Automobilhersteller 100% seiner Produktion herstellt und davon 80% exportiert ist seine deutschlandweite Produktion bei 100% und nicht 20%!


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

Bitte löschen, ich habe das unten nochmal richtig geschrieben. War ein Copy&Paste Fehler.


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2011)

Ist halt eine Frage was man angibt, Endenergie- oder Primärenergiestatistiken. Ganz unbedeutend ist das nicht wie in deinem Beispiel.

Quelle ist das Bundesamt für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktorsicherheit.

http://www.bmu.de/files/bilder/allgemein/application/pdf/ee_in_zahlen_2010_bf.pdf

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endenergie


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Naja egal wo er verbraucht wird, selbst AKW-Strom wird verkauft. Die Argumentation ist Müll, wenn in Deutschland ein Automobilhersteller 100% seiner Produktion herstellt und davon 80% exportiert ist seine deutschlandweite Produktion bei 100% und nicht 20%!


Autos lassen sich aber relativ einfach lagern, bei Strom ist das schon schwieriger.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. März 2011)

Das war eine Metapher, um die Anteiligkeit der Energieproduktion im Gegensatz zum realen Verbrauch zu verdeutlichen! 

@ woohoo

Die Zahlen aus dem Endenergieartikel von Wiki sind ein bisserl überholt. 

Ich stelle dir nochmal die Frage, was die Produktion mit dem Verbrauch zu tun hat?


----------



## Woohoo (29. März 2011)

Ich habe den Artikel nur gepostet um Endenergie zu erklären.
So wie ich das verstehe kommt es mehr auf die Endenergie an und da sehen Wind- und Sonnenkraft nicht sonderlich gut aus. Aber wenn ich da falsch liege kann mich da mal jemand belehren.

Für die aktuellen Daten siehe meinen Link zum BMU.


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. März 2011)

Aha Endenergie erklären. 

Hier geht es nur um die Anteiligkeit der Produktion und nicht wo sie letztendlich verbraucht wird, denn sie wird ja produziert und verbraucht ob hier oder anderswo ist dabei zu vernachlässigen, denn Energie verschwindet nicht ins Nirvana!


----------



## Woohoo (29. März 2011)

_"Die beim Endverbraucher ankommende Energie bezeichnet man als Endenergie. Es ist derjenige Teil der Primärenergie, welcher dem Verbraucher nach Abzug von Transport- und Umwandlungsverlusten für Heizung, Warmwasser und Lüftung zur Verfügung steht."_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht das die erneuerbaren Energien nicht tagsüber genung Strom liefern könnten, sondern das die Atomkraftwerke 50% der Grundlast tragen und diese, zumindest mittelfristig, schwer zu ersetzen i_blubblub_


ich wiederhole nochmal:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Speichermöglichkeiten:
> Die hohe Zwangsgrundlast der AKWs ist derzeit, die -trotz entsprechender Verbrauchsanpassungen bei Industrie&Co- Speichermöglichkeiten fordert. Hier die Bilanz eines Pumpspeichers. Wir könnten also eine ganze Reihe von AKWs, die tagsüber zuwenig und nachts zu viel produzieren, gegen Solaranlagen austauschen, die tagsüber zuviel und nachts nichts produzieren, ohne zusätzliche Speicher zu benötigen. (WKAs an Standorten mit starken Seewinden dürften die Verbrauchspeaks noch besser bedienen können)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## axel25 (29. März 2011)

@m-o-m-o: Nochmal, es gab in Deutschland bisher keine Kernschmelze!
Es gab sicherlich Punkte, wo eine hätte stattfinden können, hat sie aber nicht!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich Speichermöglichkeiten:
> Die hohe Zwangsgrundlast der AKWs ist derzeit, die -trotz entsprechender Verbrauchsanpassungen bei Industrie&Co- Speichermöglichkeiten fordert. Hier die Bilanz eines Pumpspeichers. Wir könnten also eine ganze Reihe von AKWs, die tagsüber zuwenig und nachts zu viel produzieren, gegen Solaranlagen austauschen, die tagsüber zuviel und nachts nichts produzieren, ohne zusätzliche Speicher zu benötigen. (WKAs an Standorten mit starken Seewinden dürften die Verbrauchspeaks noch besser bedienen können)



Du meinst, dass du die Pumpspeicher über den Tag hinweg auffüllst, nachts geht es ja it der PV-Anlage kaum? Das wiederspricht dem bisherigen Printip, über Nacht den Verbrauch auf Grundlastniveau zu halten, indem die Pumpspeicher auffüllt. Tagsüber werden diese benötigt.
Und wie gesagt, Nachts hättest du mit einer PV-Anlage kaum genug Energie dafür, selbst mit Windrädern für 35+GW.



> Ausgenommen
> - Erdbeben
> - Tsunamis
> - ggf. schwere Stürme
> ...



Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Kühltürmen: an der Isar wird ja notfalls alles mit der Zellkühlanlage und den Kühlturm gekühlt, um die ISar im Sommer nicht allzu weit aufzuheizen.
Geht das auch mit den meisten anderen AKWs? 
Bzw., dann müsste man doch AKWs auch abseits der Flüsse einsetzen können (kein Hochwasser, bleiben nur Stürme, Erdbeben und Blitzschlag) und den Wasserverlust übers Grundwasser decken .
Ich habe hierzu mal einen Werd von ich glaube 4m³ die Megawatt-Stunde gelesen, die man mit einem Kühlturm verliert. 
Das wäre beim Nachspeisen dann doch recht viel Belastung für die Grundwasservorräte, oder?


----------



## Woohoo (29. März 2011)

Okay Widerstand mag sich nicht überall sein aber wohl an vielen Stellen.  

Geben uns die Grafiken (S.6-8) im folgenden Dokument einen konkrete Aussage darüber welche Art der Energie/Stromgewinnung einen großen Beitrag leistet? Energiebereitstellung? Endenergie? Primärenergie < Endenergie bin jetzt verwirrt. 


http://www.erneuerbare-energien.de/...plication/pdf/ee_in_deutschland_update_bf.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

"viele Stellen" ist auch relativ. Natürlich gibt es alle naslang Berichte über Proteste gegen Windkraftanlagen. Das ist auch nicht weiter schwer: Für einen "Protest" reichen 50-100 Leute (von ggf. 1000den Anwohnern), die eine Initiative gegen einen Windpark in der Nähe ihres Dorfes gründen und die protestieren dann auch die ganze, mehrjährige Planungsphase lang. D.h. es sollte kein Problem sein, zu jedem x-beliebigen Zeitpunkt ein Dutzend aktive Anti-WK-Initivativen in Deutschland zu finden.
Die repräsentieren aber weder die Mehrheit der Leute in der Nähe von WKAs und bei weitem nicht die Mehrheit der WKAs insgesamt. Die besten Standorte sind nunmal entlang der norddeutschen Küsten und die sind eher dünn besiedelt. Da meckern dann höchstens ein paar Touristen(vertreter) über den Anblick aus mehreren km Entfernung.
Bevorzugt Touristen, die absolut null Probleme mit dem Anblick der Autobahn haben, über die sie angereist sind oder mit dem Anblick des Hotelbaus, in dem sie übernachten,...
Vermutlich auch nicht mit dem Anblick eines Braunkohletagebaus weit weg von ihrem Heimatort oder mit dem Anblick, der sich in Fukushima bietet.?

Die Grafiken (bzw. eher Tabellen):
S. 6 unten zeigt sehr schön die Unterschiede in den einzelnen Energiesparten. Die erste Teilgrafik (gesamt EEV) dürfte in die gleiche Richtung gehen, wie die von dir vorgelegten Zahlen. Die zweite (Bruttostromverbrauch) betrifft die Energie, um die es in ConNervos Zahlen und auch bei AKWs und auch in diesem Thread hier geht: Elektrische. (danaben kann man schön sehe, worin der Unterschied liegt - der EE Anteil am Kraftstoffverbrauch ist gering und sogar rückläufig. Der von Atomenergie ist aber noch geringer)
S. 7 schlüsselt die Anteile der einzelnen Träger nochmal genauer auf, da kannst du auch sehr schön den hohen Anteil von Windkraft gegenüber allen anderen EE in der Stromproduktion sehen und umgekehrt den hohen Biomasse (=Holzschnetzel) bei der Wärmeproduktion, der sich auch in deinen "Endenergie"-Zahlen wiederspiegelte.




axel25 schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass du die Pumpspeicher über den Tag hinweg auffüllst, nachts geht es ja it der PV-Anlage kaum?


Genau. Das Problem bei PV ist die fehlende Nachtleistung - Pumpspeicher zur 24h Kompensation haben wir aber schon in großer Zahl



> Das wiederspricht dem bisherigen Printip,



Und? Das bisherige Prinzip dient dazu, die Nutzung von Atomkraftwerken möglich zu machen. Damit kann wohl schlecht gegen Pläne argumentieren, die AKWs abschaffen wollen 



> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Kühltürmen: an der Isar wird ja notfalls alles mit der Zellkühlanlage und den Kühlturm gekühlt, um die ISar im Sommer nicht allzu weit aufzuheizen.
> Geht das auch mit den meisten anderen AKWs?



Einge haben afaik gar keine oder nicht ausreichende Kühltrumkapazitäten.
Allgemeiner sinkt die Leistung beim Einsatz von Kühltürmen, weil der nutzbare Temperaturgradient kleiner ausfällt und wenn die Flüsse nicht einfach nur warm, sondern schlichtweg wasserarm sind (und i.d.R. tritt beides zugleich auf), dann kann man auch nicht unbegrenzt Wasser für Kühltürme entnehmen.



> Bzw., dann müsste man doch AKWs auch abseits der Flüsse einsetzen können (kein Hochwasser, bleiben nur Stürme, Erdbeben und Blitzschlag) und den Wasserverlust übers Grundwasser decken .



Dazu ist der Verbrauch viel zu hoch. 
Was man machen könnte, wären klassische Oberflächenradiatoren, die die Wärme trocken aus dem geschlossenen Kreislauf abzuführen. Aber die müssten riesig sein und was nützt einem ein AKW, das pro kWh mehr als PV kostet, selbst wenn man den Müll auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers lagert?



> Ich habe hierzu mal einen Werd von ich glaube 4m³ die Megawatt-Stunde gelesen, die man mit einem Kühlturm verliert.
> Das wäre beim Nachspeisen dann doch recht viel Belastung für die Grundwasservorräte, oder?


 
>100.000 m³ am Tag? Pro Reaktor? +Reserven? Doch, könnte man eine "Belastung" nennen. Mal so zum Vergleich: Bremen verbraucht 79.000 m³ am Tag.


----------



## axel25 (29. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau. Das Problem bei PV ist die fehlende Nachtleistung - Pumpspeicher zur 24h Kompensation haben wir aber schon in großer Zahl


Ich meine nicht die 24h-Kompensation: Ich meine ehr das wiederauffüllen der Speicherbecken, das dann ja am Tag gesheen müsste, alsdo eigentlich dann, wenn man sie zur Spitzenlastabdeckung bräuchte.
Und zum Hochpumpen dürftest du erstmal mehr Energie verbrauchen als du rausliefern kannst, soll heißen, gleichzeitig auffüllen und Strom erzeugen ist nicht.
Ds ehißt in den kruzen Lastpausen müsstest du die Pumpen laufen lassen fürs nächste mal, dementsprechend hoch ist der Spitzenverbrauch der PSKW.
Und die müsste man fast schon wieder decken.



> Und? Das bisherige Prinzip dient dazu, die Nutzung von Atomkraftwerken möglich zu machen. Damit kann wohl schlecht gegen Pläne argumentieren, die AKWs abschaffen wollen


Tut es das? Wäre mir neu, das AKWs etwas mit PSKWs zu tun haben, außer dass sie in der Nacht den Strom zum Füllen der Speicherbecken liefern. 
Ich wollte eher darauf hinaus, dass man ein Paar Klärschlamm-Großkraftwerke bräuchte (als Ersatz für Kohlekraftwerke, die zT. ja bereits Klärschwamm verarbeiten),
die einen Teil der Grundlast stellen und Gasturbinenkraftwerke mit Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung, die Lastspitzen abdecken und die restliche Grundlastversorgung (im Wechsel mit der Wind- und Sonnenenrgie) stemmen.



> Einge haben afaik gar keine oder nicht ausreichende Kühltrumkapazitäten.
> Allgemeiner sinkt die Leistung beim Einsatz von Kühltürmen, weil der nutzbare Temperaturgradient kleiner ausfällt und wenn die Flüsse nicht einfach nur warm, sondern schlichtweg wasserarm sind (und i.d.R. tritt beides zugleich auf), dann kann man auch nicht unbegrenzt Wasser für Kühltürme entnehmen.



An der Isar scheint zumindest die Kühlkapazität des Kühlturms von Block 2 für Vollast auszureichen, bzw., einen großen Teil davon.




> Dazu ist der Verbrauch viel zu hoch.
> Was man machen könnte, wären klassische Oberflächenradiatoren, die die Wärme trocken aus dem geschlossenen Kreislauf abzuführen. Aber die müssten riesig sein und was nützt einem ein AKW, das pro kWh mehr als PV kostet, selbst wenn man den Müll auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers lagert?
> >100.000 m³ am Tag? Pro Reaktor? +Reserven? Doch, könnte man eine "Belastung" nennen. Mal so zum Vergleich: Bremen verbraucht 79.000 m³ am Tag.



Im Wiki steht einfach nur Kühlwasserverbrauch, ist halt die Frage, ob das nun Kapazität des Kühlturms ist oder die Nachspeisemenge.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die 24h-Kompensation: Ich meine ehr das wiederauffüllen der Speicherbecken, das dann ja am Tag gesheen müsste, alsdo eigentlich dann, wenn man sie zur Spitzenlastabdeckung bräuchte.



Setzt doch mal deine AKW-Brille ab...
Wenn ich Tagsüber ein Produktionsmaximum habe, dann ist die Spitzenlast automatisch abgedeckt. Pumpspeicher brauche ich nicht, um besonders große Verbräuche zu befriedigen, sondern um besonders große Unterschiede zwischen Produktion und Verbrauch zu kompensieren. Wenn ich keine Kraftwerke mehr nutze, die 50% ihres Stromes dann produzieren, wenn ihn niemand braucht, sondern die ihre gesamte Leistung dann erbringen, wenn sie am dringensten benötigt wird, dann entsteht dieser Unterschied erst gar nicht.



> Tut es das? Wäre mir neu, das AKWs etwas mit PSKWs zu tun haben, außer dass sie in der Nacht den Strom zum Füllen der Speicherbecken liefern.
> Ich wollte eher darauf hinaus, dass man ein Paar Klärschlamm-Großkraftwerke bräuchte (als Ersatz für Kohlekraftwerke, die zT. ja bereits Klärschwamm verarbeiten),
> die einen Teil der Grundlast stellen und Gasturbinenkraftwerke mit Kraft-Wärme-Kopplung, die Lastspitzen abdecken und die restliche Grundlastversorgung (im Wechsel mit der Wind- und Sonnenenrgie) stemmen.



Ein paar Grundlastkraftwerke braucht man sicherlich (imho sollte ein europäisches WKA-Verbundnetz da genauso ein vollwertiger Ersatz sein, wie Gezeitenkraftwerke), aber worauf ich hinauswill: Man braucht nicht einmal annähernd soviel, wie wir derzeit haben. Unsere derzeitige Kraftwerkslandschaft ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, einen Bedarf an Grundlast zu befriedigen, sondern unsere derzeitigen Kraftwerke produzieren eine sinnlos hohe Dauerlast und das gesamte Strom- und Verbrauchsmodell (Stichwort: Nachttarife - gibts für Industrie weiterhin) ist darauf ausgelegt, diese bescheuerte Konfiguration irgendwie für den tatsächlichen Bedarf nutzbar zu machen. Man könnte problemlos 50% unserer Großkraftwerke abschalten, ohne dass man Probleme mit der Grundlast bekommt - was uns fehlt, sind Kraftwerke für die Lastspitzen am Vormittag und -abend. Bislang decken wir die notdürftig mit AKW und Pumpspeicher. Die sinnvollere Lösung wäre die Nutzung von PV und Seewinden, denn die liefern die Energie genau dann, wenn sie am dringensten benötigt wird - ohne dass man sie erstmal 12h zwischenspeichern muss.



> An der Isar scheint zumindest die Kühlkapazität des Kühlturms von Block 2 für Vollast auszureichen, bzw., einen großen Teil davon.



Ich glaube, der Unterschied liegt so bei 20% - wenn genug Wasser da ist. In dem sehr heißen, trockenen Sommer vor einigen Jahren musste afaik einige AKWs sogar um 40% runtergehen. Wäre bei einem Kraftwerk auch noch akzeptabel, aber das Problem ist eben, dass das an Großwetterlagen hängt -> wenn es eintritt, dann ist ganz Europa betroffen. Für mehrere Wochen.
Das ist was anderes, als eine WKA, die an einem windstillen Tag mal nur 50% der vorgesehenen Leistung bringt, bei der dieser Ausfall aber durch eine andere WKA mit >100% in der Normandie kompensiert wird, wo schon das nächste Tiefdruckgebiet im Anmarsch ist.



> Im Wiki steht einfach nur Kühlwasserverbrauch, ist halt die Frage, ob das nun Kapazität des Kühlturms ist oder die Nachspeisemenge.


 
Normalerweise bezeichnet man Wasser, dass in einen Kreislauf zurückfließt, nicht als "Verbrauch".


----------



## refraiser (29. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ich wiederhole nochmal:
> 
> 
> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Aven X (30. März 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

51 Stimmen für ja, 52 für nein.
dann sorge ich mal für den Ausgleich

[ja] denn es gibt schlicht keine praktikablen Alternativen zur Zeit, die kurz- oder mittelfristig den Verzicht auf AKW´s möglich machen könnten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

Du hast dir den Thread durchgelesen, bevor du dir diese Meinung "gebildet" hast?


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2011)

Wenn man sich den Thread durchliest wird eines offensichtlich: Wer sich schon mal halbwegs intensiv mit der Thematik befasst und ein bischen Ahnung hat stimmt zu 90% mit Nein.


----------



## Aven X (30. März 2011)

@ruyven_macaran
falls meiner einer gemeint war: da ich 38 bin, habe ich schon seit längerem meine eigene Meinung dazu.
Aber ja, ich habe mir den Thread natürlich durchgelesen.
Und als 14jähriger den Tschernobyl Unfall medial verfolgt und nicht in irgendwelchen Geschichtsbüchern mal was drüber nachgelesen.
Das war seinerzeit richtig gespenstisch.

An dieser Stelle mal den Hinweis auf Deine Stromrechnung: hier sollte ausgewiesen sein, zu wieviel Teilen an Atomstrom und Ökostrom Dein Anbieter die Stromversorgung zusammenstellt. 
Also ich für meinen Teil kann mir nicht plausibel vorstellen, dass kurz- oder mittelfristig die Möglichkeit besteht, die AKW´s abzuschalten, ohne das es zu enormen Versorgungsproblemen kommt.
Die Folge wäre ein Zukauf aus dem Ausland. 

Und um ehrlich zu sein: ich habe lieber hier in Deutschland ein AKW dass strengsten Auflagen unterliegt, als in nahen Nachbarländern wie beispielsweise Polen, wo keiner weiss was da eigentlich abgeht aber wir hier drauf angewiesen sind, um den Strombedarf zu decken, da man in Germany auf der Atomkraft - Nein Danke Welle reitet.


----------



## frEnzy (30. März 2011)

Ich glaube das Märchen der sicheren AKWs in Deutschland nicht! Es gibt kein Unternehmen in der Größe der AKW-Betreiber, das nicht an allen Ecken und Enden spart. Und wo wird gespart? Da, wo man viel sparen kann! Und wo kann man viel sparen? Da, wo es teuer ist und teuer ist es da, wo besoners hohe Standards gelten! Ich hab neulich auf ARTE eine Doku über die französischen AKWs gesehen, die natürlich auch die sichersten sind, die es gibt (genau wie bei uns, ist ja klar  ) und was da abging, war echt unglaublich! Und welchen plausiblen Grund gibt es, dass hier in Deutschland anders liefe? Na? Ich wette, wenn man wirklich mal Mäuschen spielen könnte um mal hinter die Kulissen zu gucken und um die wirklichen Zustände mal zu dokumentieren, würden uns alle die Haare zu Berge stehen! Jeder, der wirklich glaubt, dass hier alles absolut nach Vorschrift läuft, ist naiv. Jeder Lebensmittelskandal, jeder Umweltskandal etc. zeigen es immer wieder: Man kann großen Firmen nicht trauen!


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Märchen der sicheren AKWs in Deutschland nicht! Es gibt kein Unternehmen in der Größe der AKW-Betreiber, das nicht an allen Ecken und Enden spart. Und wo wird gespart? Da, wo man viel sparen kann! Und wo kann man viel sparen? Da, wo es teuer ist und teuer ist es da, wo besoners hohe Standards gelten! Ich hab neulich auf ARTE eine Doku über die französischen AKWs gesehen, die natürlich auch die sichersten sind, die es gibt (genau wie bei uns, ist ja klar  ) und was da abging, war echt unglaublich! Und welchen plausiblen Grund gibt es, dass hier in Deutschland anders liefe? Na? Ich wette, wenn man wirklich mal Mäuschen spielen könnte um mal hinter die Kulissen zu gucken und um die wirklichen Zustände mal zu dokumentieren, würden uns alle die Haare zu Berge stehen! Jeder, der wirklich glaubt, dass hier alles absolut nach Vorschrift läuft, ist naiv. Jeder Lebensmittelskandal, jeder Umweltskandal etc. zeigen es immer wieder: Man kann großen Firmen nicht trauen!


 
Du hast absolut recht. 

Mal ein Beispiel:
Als Biblis I ans Netz ging gab es ständig technische Probleme infolgedessen ständig die automatische Notabschaltung aktiv wurde. Die Techniker haben die Probleme nicht gleich in den Griff bekommen. Was also haben sie gemacht? Die automatische Notabschaltung wurde überbrückt. Es muste ja Geld verdient werden.
Das damals nichts passiert ist war purer Zufall. Ich will gar nicht wissen wieviele Vorfälle dieser Art es noch gegeben hat.


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Thread durchliest wird eines offensichtlich: Wer sich schon mal halbwegs intensiv mit der Thematik befasst und ein bischen Ahnung hat stimmt zu 90% mit Nein.


Das kannst du zwar schreiben, aber es ist kein Argument, das eine sachliche Diskussion fördert.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Märchen der sicheren AKWs in Deutschland nicht! Es gibt kein Unternehmen in der Größe der AKW-Betreiber, das nicht an allen Ecken und Enden spart. Und wo wird gespart? Da, wo man viel sparen kann! Und wo kann man viel sparen? Da, wo es teuer ist und teuer ist es da, wo besoners hohe Standards gelten! Ich hab neulich auf ARTE eine Doku über die französischen AKWs gesehen, die natürlich auch die sichersten sind, die es gibt (genau wie bei uns, ist ja klar  ) und was da abging, war echt unglaublich! Und welchen plausiblen Grund gibt es, dass hier in Deutschland anders liefe? Na? Ich wette, wenn man wirklich mal Mäuschen spielen könnte um mal hinter die Kulissen zu gucken und um die wirklichen Zustände mal zu dokumentieren, würden uns alle die Haare zu Berge stehen! Jeder, der wirklich glaubt, dass hier alles absolut nach Vorschrift läuft, ist naiv. Jeder Lebensmittelskandal, jeder Umweltskandal etc. zeigen es immer wieder: Man kann großen Firmen nicht trauen!


Es gibt durchaus plausible Gründe warum es hier anders ablaufen sollte, als in Frankreich. Z.B. ist dort die AKW Bewegung bei weitem nicht so groß wie hier, wenn hier Notabschaltungen passieren, gibt es ein, im Vergleich, riesiges Echo. Hier ist es sehr viel schwieriger, ernsthafte Probleme einfach zu ignorieren, ohne massive Kritik zu ernten.

Weiterhin glaube auch ich, das in großen Unternehmen gepfuscht werden kann, aber das kann auch in kleinen Unternehmen passieren. Wenn dies aber einem großen Unternehmen passiert, ist das mediale Echo ungleich größer. So bietet es sich auch für die Politik an, sich hier als Macher darzustellen, was bei einem kleinen Unternehmen schon schwieriger ist. Auch ist es in einem großen Unternehmen einfacher Probleme zu beheben, als in 100 Kleinen.


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Setzt doch mal deine AKW-Brille ab...
> Wenn ich Tagsüber ein Produktionsmaximum habe, dann ist die Spitzenlast automatisch abgedeckt. Pumpspeicher brauche ich nicht, um besonders große Verbräuche zu befriedigen, sondern um besonders große Unterschiede zwischen Produktion und Verbrauch zu kompensieren. Wenn ich keine Kraftwerke mehr nutze, die 50% ihres Stromes dann produzieren, wenn ihn niemand braucht, sondern die ihre gesamte Leistung dann erbringen, wenn sie am dringensten benötigt wird, dann entsteht dieser Unterschied erst gar nicht.



Das lag nicht an meiner AKW-Brille, sondern daran, dass ich die Funktion der PSKW falsch verstanden hatte. Ich dachte nämlich, die decken die Spitzenlast an sich ab und nicht nur den Bereich der Laständerung, bis Gasturbinen-KWs oder ähnlcihes angelaufen sind .



> al 12h zwischenspeichern muss.
> Ein paar Grundlastkraftwerke braucht man sicherlich (imho sollte ein europäisches WKA-Verbundnetz da genauso ein vollwertiger Ersatz sein, wie Gezeitenkraftwerke), aber worauf ich hinauswill: Man braucht nicht einmal annähernd soviel, wie wir derzeit haben. Unsere derzeitige Kraftwerkslandschaft ist nicht darauf ausgelegt, einen Bedarf an Grundlast zu befriedigen, sondern unsere derzeitigen Kraftwerke produzieren eine sinnlos hohe Dauerlast und das gesamte Strom- und Verbrauchsmodell (Stichwort: Nachttarife - gibts für Industrie weiterhin) ist darauf ausgelegt, diese bescheuerte Konfiguration irgendwie für den tatsächlichen Bedarf nutzbar zu machen. Man könnte problemlos 50% unserer Großkraftwerke abschalten, ohne dass man Probleme mit der Grundlast bekommt - was uns fehlt, sind Kraftwerke für die Lastspitzen am Vormittag und -abend. Bislang decken wir die notdürftig mit AKW und Pumpspeicher. Die sinnvollere Lösung wäre die Nutzung von PV und Seewinden, denn die liefern die Energie genau dann, wenn sie am dringensten benötigt wird - ohne dass man sie erstm



Meinst du mit der Spitzenlastabdeckung die höhere Spitzenlast, wenn die Grundlast niedriger ausfällt? Wenn ja, bräuchte man nur mehr GuD-Gasturbinen-KWs.
Die produzieren dann auch noch Fernwärme, die bis zur Nacht gespeichert werden kann.



> Ich glaube, der Unterschied liegt so bei 20% - wenn genug Wasser da ist. In dem sehr heißen, trockenen Sommer vor einigen Jahren musste afaik einige AKWs sogar um 40% runtergehen. Wäre bei einem Kraftwerk auch noch akzeptabel, aber das Problem ist eben, dass das an Großwetterlagen hängt -> wenn es eintritt, dann ist ganz Europa betroffen. Für mehrere Wochen.
> Das ist was anderes, als eine WKA, die an einem windstillen Tag mal nur 50% der vorgesehenen Leistung bringt, bei der dieser Ausfall aber durch eine andere WKA mit >100% in der Normandie kompensiert wird, wo schon das nächste Tiefdruckgebiet im Anmarsch ist.



Das war bei Isar 1 laut WiKi ziletzt 2003/2004 so, danach müssen sie wohl die Kühlanlage aufgerüstet haben.



> Normalerweise bezeichnet man Wasser, dass in einen Kreislauf zurückfließt, nicht als "Verbrauch".



Dann sind das entsetzlich hohe Mengen.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Märchen der sicheren AKWs in Deutschland nicht! Es gibt kein Unternehmen in der Größe der AKW-Betreiber, das nicht an allen Ecken und Enden spart. Und wo wird gespart? Da, wo man viel sparen kann! Und wo kann man viel sparen? Da, wo es teuer ist und teuer ist es da, wo besoners hohe Standards gelten! Ich hab neulich auf ARTE eine Doku über die französischen AKWs gesehen, die natürlich auch die sichersten sind, die es gibt (genau wie bei uns, ist ja klar  ) und was da abging, war echt unglaublich! Und welchen plausiblen Grund gibt es, dass hier in Deutschland anders liefe? Na? Ich wette, wenn man wirklich mal Mäuschen spielen könnte um mal hinter die Kulissen zu gucken und um die wirklichen Zustände mal zu dokumentieren, würden uns alle die Haare zu Berge stehen! Jeder, der wirklich glaubt, dass hier alles absolut nach Vorschrift läuft, ist naiv. Jeder Lebensmittelskandal, jeder Umweltskandal etc. zeigen es immer wieder: Man kann großen Firmen nicht trauen!



Schau dir mal die Pannenstatistik von Isar 2 und Isar 1 in den letzten Jahren.
26 Ereignisse bei Isar 2, keines davon ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
E.on kann man also durchaus trauen, zumindest E.on Bayern.


----------



## frEnzy (30. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus plausible Gründe warum es hier anders ablaufen sollte, als in Frankreich. Z.B. ist dort die AKW Bewegung bei weitem nicht so groß wie hier, wenn hier Notabschaltungen passieren, gibt es ein, im Vergleich, riesiges Echo. Hier ist es sehr viel schwieriger, ernsthafte Probleme einfach zu ignorieren, ohne massive Kritik zu ernten.
> 
> Weiterhin glaube auch ich, das in großen Unternehmen gepfuscht werden kann, aber das kann auch in kleinen Unternehmen passieren. Wenn dies aber einem großen Unternehmen passiert, ist das mediale Echo ungleich größer. So bietet es sich auch für die Politik an, sich hier als Macher darzustellen, was bei einem kleinen Unternehmen schon schwieriger ist. Auch ist es in einem großen Unternehmen einfacher Probleme zu beheben, als in 100 Kleinen.



Wie meinst du das, die AKW-Bewegung wäre in Frankreich nicht so groß? Die beziehen einen wesentlich größeren Teil ihres Stroms aus AKWs als wir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Von daher ist deren "AKW-Bewegung" nicht zu unterschätzen. Oder meintest du die Anti-AKW-Bewegung?

Probleme in AKWs werden nur dann zum großen Medienecho, wenn sie ans Tageslicht kommen. Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass wir alles mitbekommen, was dort passiert. Und da dort ja auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Demonstranten auf dem AKW-Gelände rumrennen und den Prüfern und Technikern über die Schulter gucken, gibt es auch wenig zuverlässige Quellen. Sieh dir mal Tepco an, wie die über Jahre hinweg geschlammpt haben und nichts davon ist an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen, bis ein Unfall passiert ist.



axel25 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Pannenstatistik von Isar 2 und Isar 1 in den letzten Jahren.
> 26 Ereignisse bei Isar 2, keines davon ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
> E.on kann man also durchaus trauen, zumindest E.on Bayern.


Glaubst du wirklich, dass die von ihren Problemen berichten werden? Klar schreiben die die Kleinigkeiten auf. Es wäre ja auch verdächtig, wenn wirklich gar nichts passieren würde. Außerdem: Nur weil bisher "alles" gut gegangen ist, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass nicht gepfuscht worden ist. Wie gesagt, die Erfahrung lehrt einen, dass Konzerne pfuschen, dass dann vertuschen und nur die SPitze vom Eisberg davon ans Tageslicht kommt.


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Das kannst du zwar schreiben, aber es ist kein Argument, das eine sachliche Diskussion fördert.


 Oh, ich bin mir sicher das sich die paar pro AKW-ler die an einer sachlichen Diskussion interessiert sind davon nicht abschrecken lassen.


----------



## axel25 (30. März 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, die AKW-Bewegung wäre in Frankreich nicht so groß? Die beziehen einen wesentlich größeren Teil ihres Stroms aus AKWs als wir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Von daher ist deren "AKW-Bewegung" nicht zu unterschätzen. Oder meintest du die Anti-AKW-Bewegung?
> 
> Probleme in AKWs werden nur dann zum großen Medienecho, wenn sie ans Tageslicht kommen. Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass wir alles mitbekommen, was dort passiert. Und da dort ja auch nicht ständig irgendwelche Demonstranten auf dem AKW-Gelände rumrennen und den Prüfern und Technikern über die Schulter gucken, gibt es auch wenig zuverlässige Quellen. Sieh dir mal Tepco an, wie die über Jahre hinweg geschlammpt haben und nichts davon ist an die Öffentlichkeit gekommen, bis ein Unfall passiert ist.



Die Anti-Atomktaftbewegung in Frankreich ist kleiner als die in Deutschland, weil die Franzosen nicht so sehr über die Mängel an ihren AKWs berichten.



> Glaubst du wirklich, dass die von ihren Problemen berichten werden? Klar schreiben die die Kleinigkeiten auf. Es wäre ja auch verdächtig, wenn wirklich gar nichts passieren würde. Außerdem: Nur weil bisher "alles" gut gegangen ist, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass nicht gepfuscht worden ist. Wie gesagt, die Erfahrung lehrt einen, dass Konzerne pfuschen, dass dann vertuschen und nur die SPitze vom Eisberg davon ans Tageslicht kommt.



Sorry, aber wenn ich sehe, dass der Schnitt bei weit über 60 liegt, dann ist mein Fazit, dass E.on-Bayern nicht pfuscht. Und Menschen machen Fehler, übrigens waren diese Ereignisse Kleinigkeiten, also eher so Sachen wie Leistungsverminderung wegen Temperaturerhöhung der Isar. Eben so Sachen, die auf in Kohlekraftwerken passieren, also evtl. auch, das irgendwo ein Aufkleber gefehlt hat, eine leicht erhöhte Radioaktivität auf dem Gelände gemessen wurde etc.
Ich meine damit halt nicht, dass E.on oder irgendjemand anderes unfehlbar ist, allerdings schein E.on-Bayern weniger zu pfuschen als andere.


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn ich sehe, dass der Schnitt bei weit über 60 liegt, dann ist mein Fazit, dass E.on-Bayern nicht pfuscht. Und Menschen machen Fehler, übrigens waren diese Ereignisse Kleinigkeiten, also eher so Sachen wie Leistungsverminderung wegen Temperaturerhöhung der Isar. Eben so Sachen, die auf in Kohlekraftwerken passieren, also evtl. auch, das irgendwo ein Aufkleber gefehlt hat, eine leicht erhöhte Radioaktivität auf dem Gelände gemessen wurde etc.
> Ich meine damit halt nicht, dass E.on oder irgendjemand anderes unfehlbar ist, allerdings schein E.on-Bayern weniger zu pfuschen als andere.


 
Aber das bringt doch alles nichts. Fakt ist nun mal das der Pfusch jederzeit eintreffen kann, völlig egal wie vorbildlich (oder auch nicht) der Betreiber vorher gearbeitet hat. Warum sollten wir die Bevölkerung dieses Risiko tragen, nur damit der AKW Betreiber auf Kosten unserer Sicherheit den grossen Reibach machen kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

Aven X schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle mal den Hinweis auf Deine Stromrechnung: hier sollte ausgewiesen sein, zu wieviel Teilen an Atomstrom und Ökostrom Dein Anbieter die Stromversorgung zusammenstellt.



In meinem Fall 51% Wasser, 48,7% Wind, 0,3% Sonne - aber das dürfte nach bisherigen Argumentation wohl auch niemanden überraschen 



> Also ich für meinen Teil kann mir nicht plausibel vorstellen, dass kurz- oder mittelfristig die Möglichkeit besteht, die AKW´s abzuschalten, ohne das es zu enormen Versorgungsproblemen kommt.



Tjp. Ich kanns, warum hab ich dargelegt - mehr kann man nicht machen. Wenn andere Leute auf Basis der gleichen Fakten mittels Logik zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen, dann heißt es ausprobieren 



> ich habe lieber hier in Deutschland ein AKW dass strengsten Auflagen unterliegt, als...



Dem Satz könnte ich mich sogar anschließen, aber leider unterliegt in Deutschland kein AKW strengsten Aufflagen (darunter würde ich z.B. die Nachrüstpflicht aller Sicherheitsstandard auf Kosten des Betreibers verlangen. De facto gibt es aber ein Option auf Nachrüstung zu Lasten des Staates). Desweiteren müsste man den Satz noch um "Endlager, die strengste Auflagen erfüllen" (bislang werden nicht mal die Auflagen akzeptiert) und "Aufbereitungsanlagen, die strengsten Auflagen entsprechen" (In Tomsk nicht ganz der Fall) ergänzen. Kurz: Die tolle, sichere und saubere Kernenergie, die einige für möglich halten, müsste man erst einmal von grund auf neu errichten und dabei noch eine ganze Menge unlösbare technische Probleme lösen.
Da kann man auch ebensogut die tolle, sichere und saubere EE-Option bauen. Ist auch nicht teurer und geht ohne unlösbare Probleme.




refraiser schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus plausible Gründe warum es hier anders ablaufen sollte, als in Frankreich. Z.B. ist dort die AKW Bewegung bei weitem nicht so groß wie hier, wenn hier Notabschaltungen passieren, gibt es ein, im Vergleich, riesiges Echo. Hier ist es sehr viel schwieriger, ernsthafte Probleme einfach zu ignorieren, ohne massive Kritik zu ernten.



Ich verstehe das gerade richtig.?:
Du bist für deutsche AKWs, weil es so viele gibt, die gegen deutsche AKWs sind? 



> Weiterhin glaube auch ich, das in großen Unternehmen gepfuscht werden kann, aber das kann auch in kleinen Unternehmen passieren. Wenn dies aber einem großen Unternehmen passiert, ist das mediale Echo ungleich größer. So bietet es sich auch für die Politik an, sich hier als Macher darzustellen, was bei einem kleinen Unternehmen schon schwieriger ist. Auch ist es in einem großen Unternehmen einfacher Probleme zu beheben, als in 100 Kleinen.



Wenn ich mir angucke, das Vattenfall weiterhin Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland (oder auch nur innerhalb der EU) betreiben darf, dann ist Pfusch und Lug mit AKWs offensichtlich kein Ansatzpunkt für die "Macher" in der Politik.
Das kleine Unternehmen auch nicht seltener tricksen, mag stimmen (ich selbst sehe eine leichte Tendenz für tricksende Unternehmen, schneller groß zu werden und ehrliche Unternehmen rauszudrängen), aber hier geht es nunmal nur um die "kann tausende Menschen töten"-Größenklasse.




axel25 schrieb:


> Das lag nicht an meiner AKW-Brille, sondern daran, dass ich die Funktion der PSKW falsch verstanden hatte. Ich dachte nämlich, die decken die Spitzenlast an sich ab und nicht nur den Bereich der Laständerung, bis Gasturbinen-KWs oder ähnlcihes angelaufen sind .
> 
> Meinst du mit der Spitzenlastabdeckung die höhere Spitzenlast, wenn die Grundlast niedriger ausfällt? Wenn ja, bräuchte man nur mehr GuD-Gasturbinen-KWs.
> Die produzieren dann auch noch Fernwärme, die bis zur Nacht gespeichert werden kann.




Damit wären wir dann beim Unterschied von "Spitzenlast", "Lastspitzen" & Co und dem Mangel an exaktem Vokabular 

Also, was ich meine/weiß/denke, ist folgende:

Speicherkraftwerke werden genutzt, um zeitliche Differenzen zwischen Produktion und Nachffrage zu kompensieren. Z.T. überbrückt man nur kurze Zeiträume, bis Lastfolge- oder Spitzenlastkraftwerke anspringen (z.B. wird die Zeitspanne bis zum Anlaufen eines Gaskraftwerkes teilweise durch Batteriespeicher und den Regelspielraum anderer Kraftwerke gepuffert). Die PSKW in Deutschland kompensieren dafür vor allem über 24h Zeiträume, d.h. die Tag/Nacht-Unterschiede in der Differenz zwischen Produktion und Nachfrage. Mit der derzeitigen Inrastruktur aus Groß-, vor allem Atomkraftwerken, haben wir eine relativ konstante (Grund-)Produktion. Wir haben aber keinen konstanten Grundverbrauch, Nachts wird deutlich weniger verbraucht als Mittags und die Peaks liegen am Vormittag und Vorabend. Um den gleichmäßig zu allen Tages- und Nachtzeiten produzierten Strom also zu den Zeiten nutzen zu können, zu denen er gebraucht wird, füllt man damit nachts die Pumpspeicher verstromt das ganze tagsüber wieder.
Würde man die Leistung der Atomkraftwerke durch andere Kraftwerksarten ersetzen, dann würde sich auch die Differenz zwischen Produktion und Verbrauch anders entwickeln.
Solaranlagen z.B. würden nachts gar nicht produzieren, dafür Mittags sehr viel. Bei gleicher Gesamtproduktion wie bisher mit den AKWs*, hätte man jetzt also tagsüber einen Überschuss und nachts einen Mangel, wo man bisher nachts einen Überschuss und tagsüber einen Mangel hatte. Einfache Lösung: Die gleichen Speichersysteme, die bislang den Ausgleich bewerkstelligt haben, können das auch in umgekehrter Richtung, in dem man sie tagsüber füllt und nachts leert.

Die Feinregulierung im Minuten- oder Stundenbereich (Lastspitzen, Gaskraftwerke) ist davon komplett unabhängig. Die würde man weiterhin brauchen, denn da werden schon heute nicht Produktionsschwankungen, sondern Nachfrageschwankungen ausgeglichen - die würden bei anderen Kraftwerken natürlich genau gleich bleiben.


*: Ich bin mir klaren darüber, dass Solaranlagen in der Leistungsklasse deutscher Atomkraft arsch teuer wären. Aber sie sind nunmal das anschaulichste Beispiel dafür, dass wir ziemlich hohe Speicherkapazitäten haben, die für neue Zwecke zur Verfügung stehen, wenn sie nicht mehr Atomstrom speichern müssen.
Macht man das Beispiel mit Windkraft, müsste man z.B. keine regelmäßigen diurnalen Schwankungen in der Produktion ausgleichen, sondern zufällige in einer Größenordnung von einigen Stunden. In dem Fall würden die PSKW vermutlich weiterhin primär nachts speichern und tagsüber abgeben - und es wäre dabei komplett egal, dass die Windfarm nicht 24h am Tag 1000,0000 MW einspeist. Denn ob ich den Pumpspeicher von 22:00 bis 6:00 mit 8x 1GWh fülle, oder ob ich ihn von 22:00-24:00 mit 2x 0,5 GWh, von 0-1h mit 1x 0,0GWh (Produktion deckt gerade eben so Bedarf), von 1:00-2:00 mit 1x1GWh und von 2:00-6:00 mit 4x 1,25GWh fülle, ist vollkommen Banane. Was zählt ist nur, dass ich nach 8h Nachtschicht 8 GWh in den Speicher gesteckt habe - wie (un)gleichmäßig die produziert wurde, hat keine Auswirkung aufs Volumen.
Und das gilt nicht nur für PSKW, sondern auch für normale Wasserkraftwerke: Wir beziehen immerhin 3% unserer Energie aus Wasserkraft. Die kann man beliebig und sehr schnell regeln, wenn der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt, dass überall in Deutschland (oder gar Europa) zeitgleich Windstille herrscht. Es ist einfach falsch, dass wir zuwenig Speicher und Kompensationsmöglichkeiten haben. Das größte Hinderniss für die Regelung der deutschen Netze sind die AKWs, die man nicht abschalten kann, wenn man sie nicht braucht.



> E.on kann man also durchaus trauen, zumindest E.on Bayern.


 
Pannen, die direkt in der Statistik landen, sind schon das kleinere übel 
Davon abgesehen: War E.on nicht der Konzern, der vor einem Jahr Groß mit Gezeitenkraftwerken Werbung gemacht hat, die weder als Prototyp noch als Baugenehmigung noch als Finanzierungsplan existieren? Der mit Putin eine gewisse Pipeline baut? Der Kommunalpolitikern gerne mal eine Freude bereitet? Der von der EU wegen Marktabsprachen verurteilt wurde?
Sorry, aber Vertrauen erwirbt sich ein Konzern bei mir auf andere Art und Weise. 


Ach ja: "E.on Bayern" ist nichtsweiter als ein Stromverkäufer.
Isar1&2 werden von "E.on Kernkraft" betrieben.
Genau diejenigen, die eben auch zur Hälfte für Krümmel und zu 1/3 für Brunsbüttel verantwortlich sind - übrigens beide ~baugleich zu Isar1. Viel Spaß noch mit deinem "sicheren" AKW....


----------



## DarthLAX (1. April 2011)

....und trotzdem habe ich lieber deutsche AKW - ich meine guckt euch mal in europa um, alle staaten um uns rum (zumindest die großen) haben soweit ich weiß AKW - und bauen sogar noch welche! (d.h. franzosen (die sogar die meisten in der EU haben soweit ich weiß), die briten, die polen, die tschechen und auch die italiener soweit ich weiß - die einzigen von denen ich weiß das sie komplett drauf verzichten sind: die östereicher!) und die sind soweit man des hört (ob das 100% glaubwürdig ist ist fraglich - aber: ich lasse mich lieber von nem deutschen politiker/unternehmer bescheißen als von nem franzosen, vor allem: lieber verkaufen wir deutschen strom aus AKW ins ausland, als ausländischen (temelin z.B.) atomstrom für deutschland) weniger sicher als unsere AKW....

mfg LAX
ps: ich bin noch aus nem ganz anderen grund PRO-AKW: weil man es sich net leisten kann aus so einer technologie aus zu steigen d.h. das ausland alle fortschritte machen zu lassen (wie es bei der stammzellenforschung z.B. ist, weil bei uns dieser beschissene ETHIK-RAT - in dem auch vertreter der kirchen die IMHO keine AHNUNG haben drin sitzen (!) - sorry, aber die wissenschaft an die LEINE zu nehmen ist einfach nur *******, vor allem dadurch verhindert man sachen die man besser nicht erforscht hätte auch nicht, sie werden bloß nicht bei uns erforscht (was uns eine gewisse kontrolle erlauben würde) sondern halt dann in USA, Japan und anderen ländern die ihren forschungsinstituten mehr freiraum lassen (wie es sich IMHO gehören würde - solange keine versuche an menschen durchgeführt werden oder man gefährliche dinge (viren etc.) mitten in einer stadt erforscht d.h. gefährliche forschung könnte man ja irgendwo hin packen wo es keinen gefährdet!))


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

Nur komisch das auch in Großbritannien, Frankreich, Polen und Italien neben AKW's auch noch Windkrafträder gestellt werden, das in einigen Ländern AKW's gestellt werden heißt nicht das diese es nicht für nötig halten auch erneuerbare Energien zu fördern! 

Deine Logik das durch einen Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie die Forschung in dem Gebiet stagniert sind ihmo genauso falsch, denn genauso wird dann dort weitergeforscht wie in der Stammzellenforschung (die in einigen Ländern nebenbei bemerkt auch Auflagen unterliegt).


----------



## axel25 (1. April 2011)

@ruyven: Antwort gibts morgen, bin gerade zu müde .

@DarthLAXas stimmt so nicht ganz, wie ConNerVos bereits sagte, immerhin forschen wir Deutschen weiterhin an Reaktoren und Fusionsreaktoren.


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das gerade richtig.?:
> Du bist für deutsche AKWs, weil es so viele gibt, die gegen deutsche AKWs sind?


Ja. Es ist doch wohl logisch, das etwas, das von großen Teilen der Bevölkerung kritisch betrachtet wird, sich weniger Fehler leisten kann ohne dass der öffentliche Druck zu groß wird. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir angucke, das Vattenfall weiterhin Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland (oder auch nur innerhalb der EU) betreiben darf, dann ist Pfusch und Lug mit AKWs offensichtlich kein Ansatzpunkt für die "Macher" in der Politik.
> Das kleine Unternehmen auch nicht seltener tricksen, mag stimmen (ich selbst sehe eine leichte Tendenz für tricksende Unternehmen, schneller groß zu werden und ehrliche Unternehmen rauszudrängen), aber hier geht es nunmal nur um die "kann tausende Menschen töten"-Größenklasse.


Risiko ist immer relativ. Ich sage nicht, das wir die Atomkraft ewig nutzen sollen, sondern bis wir die Energiewende vollzogen haben. Das wird dauern, wenn es uns nicht in den Bankrott treiben soll.





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur komisch das auch in Großbritannien, Frankreich, Polen und Italien neben AKW's auch noch Windkrafträder gestellt werden, das in einigen Ländern AKW's gestellt werden heißt nicht das diese es nicht für nötig halten auch erneuerbare Energien zu fördern!


Ja, aber das heißt das sie den Bau von AKWs fortsetzen. Und sie werden im Jahre 2030 wahrscheinlich kein AKW abschalten, das erst vor 10 Jahren fertiggestellt wurde. Daher währen wir im Falle eines Atomaufstiegs trotzdem noch von einem GAU in einem der anderen Länder betroffen. Wir brauchen eine stärkere Zusammenarbeit innerhalb der EU.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

Was das im Umkehrschluß heißt ist mir durchaus bewußt! 



> Wir brauchen eine stärkere Zusammenarbeit innerhalb der EU.



Gibt es bereits EURATOM-Vertrag.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Risiko ist immer relativ. Ich sage nicht, das wir die Atomkraft ewig nutzen sollen, sondern bis wir die Energiewende vollzogen haben. Das wird dauern, wenn es uns nicht in den Bankrott treiben soll.


 
Das ist der größte Denkfehler, bzw. die dümmste Masche der Atomlobby um das leichtgläubige Wahlvieh übers Ohr zu hauen.
*Je länger AKWs am Netz bleiben dürfen um so länger wird es dauern bis auf regenerative Energien umgestellt wird.*
Ausserdem dürfte es wohl jedem klar sein das Atomenergie in jedem Fall eine endliche Technologie ist. Insofern ist wohl der am besten drann, der so früh wie irgend möglich ein Gesamtkonzept entwickelt und etabliert was auch für andere Nationen später interessant zu kaufen sein wird.

Noch ein Satz zum Thema "billiger Atomstrom". Atomstrom ist nur deshalb billig, weil sie bis zum geht nicht mehr subventioniert sind. Die Gewinne gehen an die Konzerne, die Kosten an die Allgemeinheit. Angefangen damit das kein AKW in Deutschland auch nur im geringsten so hoch versichert ist, um die möglichen Folgekosten eines Unfalls abzudecken, bis hin das die kurze Endlagerungszeit (kurz heißt hier 40.000 Generationen) auch vom Steuerzahler zu übernehmen ist. Und last but noch least benötigen AKWs Brennstoffe und verursachen wahnsinige Unterhaltskosten, das alles fällt bei regerativen Stromquellen mehr oder weniger weg.


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Denkfehler, bzw. die dümmste Masche der Atomlobby um das leichtgläubige Wahlvieh übers Ohr zu hauen.
> *Je länger AKWs am Netz bleiben dürfen um so länger wird es dauern bis auf regenerative Energien umgestellt wird.*
> Ausserdem dürfte es wohl jedem klar sein das Atomenergie in jedem Fall eine endliche Technologie ist. Insofern ist wohl der am besten drann, der so früh wie irgend möglich ein Gesamtkonzept entwickelt und etabliert was auch für andere Nationen später interessant zu kaufen sein wird.



Genau so ist es.



> Noch ein Satz zum Thema "billiger Atomstrom". Atomstrom ist nur deshalb billig, weil sie bis zum geht nicht mehr subventioniert sind. Die Gewinne gehen an die Konzerne, die Kosten an die Allgemeinheit. Angefangen damit das kein AKW in Deutschland auch nur im geringsten so hoch versichert ist, um die möglichen Folgekosten eines Unfalls abzudecken, bis hin das die kurze Endlagerungszeit (kurz heißt hier 40.000 Generationen) auch vom Steuerzahler zu übernehmen ist. Und last but noch least benötigen AKWs Brennstoffe und verursachen wahnsinige Unterhaltskosten, das alles fällt bei regerativen Stromquellen mehr oder weniger weg.


Früher mussten sich die AKW Betreiber mit einer Milliarde versichern. Die Grünen haben es geschafft das der Betrag auf 2,5 Milliarden erhöht wurde.
Es gab mal eine Studio in der der Schaden bei einem Supergau in Phillipsburg errechnet wurde. Der reine Sachschaden (menschliche Verluste, entgangene Einnahmen usw. nicht eingerechnet) würde sich auf 5 Billionen € belaufen. Jeder der ein Eigenheim samt Inhalt für ein paar 100000 € aufgeben müsste würde also mit ein paar 100 € entschädigt werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Früher mussten sich die AKW Betreiber mit einer Milliarde versichern. Die Grünen haben es geschafft das der Betrag auf 2,5 Milliarden erhöht wurde.
> Es gab mal eine Studio in der der Schaden bei einem Supergau in Phillipsburg errechnet wurde. Der reine Sachschaden (menschliche Verluste, entgangene Einnahmen usw. nicht eingerechnet) würde sich auf 5 Billionen € belaufen. Jeder der ein Eigenheim samt Inhalt für ein paar 100000 € aufgeben müsste würde also mit ein paar 100 € entschädigt werden.


 
Die Ukraine (dort ist Tschernobyl) hat bisher 250.000.000.000,- Euro an Schaden bezahlt und verwendet derzeit (25 Jahre nach dem Unglück) 5% ihres BiP um die laufenden Kosten des ehemaligen Atommeilers und seiner Folgen zu bezahlen. Und das wohl noch für viele Jahre.

Jetzt stelle man sich das mal für Deutschland vor, bei uns ist das Land dichter besiedelt, die Auswirkungen für eine Exportnation wie die Unsere ist mit Geld garnicht mehr zu beziffern.

Zum Thema "Restrisiko" (was für ein verlogenes Wort), keine Versicherung auf diesem Planeten ist bereit ein AKW angemessen zu versichern. Warum wohl?


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> ...Jetzt stelle man sich das mal für Deutschland vor, bei uns ist das Land dichter besiedelt, die Auswirkungen für eine Exportnation wie die Unsere ist mit Geld garnicht mehr zu beziffern.


 
Das werden wir dann an Japan sehen. Wenn in Fukushima ein Meiler hoch geht sind die anderen beiden auch nicht mehr zu halten, weil kein Mensch mit ein bischen Selbsterhaltungtrieb dort weiter arbeiten könnte. Die beiden Abklingbecken kann es dann auch noch erwischen.
Falls es wirklich so weit kommen sollte, können die Japaner einpacken. Dann ist es auch egal wie der Wind steht, wir dürfen uns auch nicht mehr einbilden gar nichts abzubekommen und wie die Weltwirtschaft samt Aktienkursen reagieren werden kann man sich ja auch denken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

Solange unser Nachbarland Frankreich 59 Reaktoren in Betrieb hat, davon mehrere an der Grenze zu Deutschland, halte ich einen schnellen Ausstieg in Deutschland für wenig sinnvoll. Und wenn man als Ersatz neue umweltschädigende Kohlekraftwerke bauen muss für komplett sinnlos. Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass Atomenergie untragbar ist, weil die Auswirkungen bei einem grösseren Unfall ungeheuer verheerend sind und Risiko/Nutzen in keinem guten Verhältnis steht und ausserdem die Idee der sicheren Endlangerung von hochgifitgem Material mit einer Halbwertszeit von mehreren tausend bis millionen Jahren irgendwo fahrlässig und naiv ist, aber die Umstellung auf erneuerbare Energien kann nur im Verbund mit mehreren Nachbarländern wirklich sinnvoll sein. Die Atomkraftwerke sind nunmal da und jetzt sollten wir es entgegen aller Risiken durchziehen und sukzessive Umstellen. 

Die alten Meiler gehören allerdings wirklich abgeschaltet und der Bau neuer Atomkraftwerke verboten. Wer das nicht einsieht stellt die Wirtschaft über alles und das ist verwerflich. 

So stehe ich dazu. Übereiltes Abschalten moderner Atomkraftwerke, nur weil man die Hose voll hat, halte ich für unvernünftig. Moderne Atomkraftwerke sind im nahezu erdbebenfreien, "inneren" Festland keine tickenden Zeitbomben.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Solange unser Nachbarland Frankreich 59 Reaktoren in Betrieb hat, davon mehrere an der Grenze zu Deutschland, halte ich einen schnellen Ausstieg in Deutschland für wenig sinnvoll.



In einem Minenfeld Minen zu entfernen ist *IMMER* sinnvoll.



Split99999 schrieb:


> So stehe ich dazu. Übereiltes Abschalten moderner Atomkraftwerke, nur weil man die Hose voll hat, halte ich für unvernünftig. Moderne Atomkraftwerke sind im nahezu erdbebenfreien, "inneren" Festland immer tickenden Zeitbomben.


 
Ich war mal so lieb und habe deinen "Rechtschreibfehler" korrigiert.
Denn man benötigt kein Erdbeben um ein AKW in den GAU zu treiben. AKWs sind empfindlich wie rohe Eier. Es reicht die Kühlung zu zerstören, beschädigen und das Ding geht hoch. Das weißt du, das weiß ich und das weiß jeder Terrorist auf diesem Planeten.

Wie schon gesagt, je länger man diese schrottigen Gelddruckmaschinen der wohl korruptesten Industrie der Welt (Energieversorger) weiter laufen lässt, um so länger dauert es bis wir eine Umstellung auf verantwortbare Technologien bekommen.

Übrigens finde ich es schon erstaunlich wie asozial Menschen sein können, um ein paar Cent zu sparen, hochgefährliche Hinterlassenschaften zu generieren, die über 40.000 Generationen ihren Schaden anrichten können. 

Es gibt nur eine logische Konsequenz, soviele AKWs wie möglich, so schnell wie irgend möglich, ABSCHALTEN!!!

Und wenn die deutsche Industrie gutes Geld mit intelligenten Technologien zur Stromerzeugung verdient, wird sich die ganze Welt danach die Finger lecken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

ITpassion-de 

Moderne (!) Atomkraftwerke haben aber immense Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (anders als das in Tschernobyl oder Fukushima). Ein kleines Restrisiko bleibt, aber tickende Zeitbomben oder rohe Eier? Ne, das halte ich für übertrieben. Wie gesagt, man sollte keine Entscheidung aus Angst treffen. Meine Mutter hat z.B. Angst davor mit Zügen zu reisen, weil sie Angst hat, dass der Zug entgleist. Ich hingegen guck auf die Statistik und sage mir: "auf dem Weg zum Zug fällt mir eher ein Dachziegel auf den Kopf als dass der Zug entgleist."


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ITpassion-de
> 
> Moderne (!) Atomkraftwerke haben aber immense Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (anders als das in Tschernobyl oder Fukushima).



Sagen die Betreiber...
Unabhängige Experten sind da etwas skeptischer. Wenn ich morgen mit einer schweren Panzerabwehrrakete losziehe habe ich die freie Auswahl. Kein einziges deutsches AKW würde dem Beschuss standhalten.



> Ein kleines Restrisiko bleibt, aber tickende Zeitbomben oder rohe Eier? Ne, das halte ich für übertrieben. Wie gesagt, man sollte keine Entscheidung aus Angst treffen.



Das hat nichts mit Angst zu tun. Das Risiko ist einfach nicht zu verantworten.



> Meine Mutter hat z.B. Angst davor mit Zügen zu reisen, weil sie Angst hat, dass der Zug entgleist. Ich hingegen guck auf die Statistik und sage mir: "auf dem Weg zum Zug fällt mir eher ein Dachziegel auf den Kopf als dass der Zug entgleist."


 
Wenn dir ein Dachziegel auf den Kopf fällt betrifft das nur dich und ein paar andere Menschen. Sobald die Statistik der schweren AKW Unglücke Zuwachs bekommt sind viele Millionen Menschen betroffen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Solange unser Nachbarland Frankreich 59 Reaktoren in Betrieb hat, davon mehrere an der Grenze zu Deutschland, halte ich einen schnellen Ausstieg in Deutschland für wenig sinnvoll.



Frankreich hat auch Atomwaffen! Genauso könntest du sagen: "Hallo die haben auch Atomwaffen, warum haben wir keine?" 



> Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass Atomenergie untragbar ist...


Was der erste Satz dann in deiner Argumentation zu tun hat muß ich nicht verstehen, oder? 



> Die Atomkraftwerke sind nunmal da und jetzt sollten wir es entgegen aller Risiken durchziehen und sukzessive Umstellen.


Genau eben nicht, denn wenn jeder so denkt wie du im ersten Satz wird das erst was mit dem Austieg, wenn die weltweiten Vorräte von spaltbarem Material enden!


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

Rolk 



> Sagen die Betreiber...
> Unabhängige Experten sind da etwas skeptischer. Wenn ich morgen mit einer schweren Panzerabwehrrakete losziehe habe ich die freie Auswahl. Kein einziges deutsches AKW würde dem Beschuss standhalten.



Wie willst du denn von aussen an den Reaktor rankommen? Mach dich mal schlau wo der Reaktor überhaupt liegt. Die terroristische Gefahr geht höchstens von einem "Flugzeugangriff" a la World Trade Center aus.



> Wenn dir ein Dachziegel auf den Kopf fällt betrifft das nur dich und ein paar andere Menschen. Sobald die Statistik der schweren AKW Unglücke Zuwachs bekommt sind viele Millionen Menschen betroffen.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist äusserst gering, darum gehts. Wir reden hier von einem sehr, sehr kleinen Risiko und das ist kein Grund panisch alle Stecker zu ziehen.


ConNerVos 



> Frankreich hat auch Atomwaffen! Genauso könntest du sagen: "Hallo die haben auch Atomwaffen, warum haben wir keine?"



Ne, du hast nicht verstanden. Wenns in Frankreich einen Supergau gibt wird Deutschland genauso wie Frankreich mit radioaktivem Fallout verseucht. Der Fallout kennt keine Ländergrenzen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

Ja und … scheinbar ist dir Fallout wichtiger, oder sind direkt konterminierte Landstriche und Menschen in Deutschland + Fallout scheinbar hinnehmbar. Deine Argumentation ist eindeutig zu schräg für mich, aber nicht nur deine, denn viele hier sitzen zwischen zwei Stühlen und kippen von einer Seite zu der anderen wie es ihnen passt. Du kannst nicht in einem Satz sagen das für dich die AKW's untragbar sind aufgrund einer eventuellen Gefahr, die selbst du nicht ausschließen kannst, ERGO Kontra sein und in einem anderen auf deren Notwendigkeit unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen bestehen, was deinen Pro-Standpunkt bestätigt , denn das Damoklesschwert schwebt immer über einem AKW egal wie scheinbar sicher du es baust!


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist äusserst gering, darum gehts. Wir reden hier von einem sehr, sehr kleinen Risiko und das ist kein Grund panisch alle Stecker zu ziehen.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wirklich gering, das Risiko hingegen ist imens. So riesig das kein seriöser Versicher dieses Risiko versichern will.

Wie schon erwähnt, wir haben nicht das Recht radioaktiven Müll tausenden Generationen von Menschen zu überlassen. 
Deshalb ist der sofortige Ausstieg die einzige Option. So sehr ich dem korrupten Pack in der Energiewirtschaft ihr tolles Geschäftsmodell gönne, Gewinne für die Anbieter, Kosten für die Allgemeinheit, gibt es kein zurück mehr.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne, du hast nicht verstanden. Wenns in Frankreich einen Supergau gibt wird Deutschland genauso wie Frankreich mit radioaktivem Fallout verseucht. Der Fallout kennt keine Ländergrenzen.


 
Du hast nicht verstanden das jeder Reaktor egal wo er steht, die Wahrscheinlichkeit für den nächsten Störfall erhöht. Deshalb muss schleunigst abgebaut werden. Meinetwegen in chronologischer Reihenfolge.


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Rolk
> 
> 
> 
> Wie willst du denn von aussen an den Reaktor rankommen? Mach dich mal schlau wo der Reaktor überhaupt liegt. Die terroristische Gefahr geht höchstens von einem "Flugzeugangriff" a la World Trade Center aus.


 
Wo soll das Problem sein? Man feuert die Waffe auf das Reaktorgebäude ab und diese durchschlägt problemlos alle Wände bis ins Innere.
Das stammt von einem Sicherheitsexperten der in einem AKW arbeitet und ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits EURATOM-Vertrag.


Der schreibt aber keinen gemeinsamen europäischen Ausstieg fest. Das ist es aber was aktuell nötig ist. Ich sage nicht, das es schlecht ist wenn wir alleine aussteigen, ich sage nur das es besser ist wenn wir gemeinsam aussteigen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das ist der größte Denkfehler, bzw. die dümmste Masche der Atomlobby um das leichtgläubige Wahlvieh übers Ohr zu hauen.
> *Je länger AKWs am Netz bleiben dürfen um so länger wird es dauern bis auf regenerative Energien umgestellt wird.*


Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Wenn wir, wir ich schon die ganze Zeit schreibe, jetzt alte AKWs abschalten und anfangen den Gasabbau in Deutschland massiv zu erforschen und zu fördern, schaffen wir die Energiewende schnell und im Vergleich zu denn Alternativen auch kostengünstig. 



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Noch ein Satz zum Thema "billiger Atomstrom". Atomstrom ist nur deshalb billig, weil sie bis zum geht nicht mehr subventioniert sind.


Es ist billiger Atomstrom bis zur Abschaltung des letzten AKWs zu subventionieren und denn Anteil der Betreiber an den Kosten noch hochzuschrauben, als jetzt auszusteigen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Sagen die Betreiber...
> Unabhängige Experten sind da etwas skeptischer. Wenn ich morgen mit einer schweren Panzerabwehrrakete losziehe habe ich die freie Auswahl. Kein einziges deutsches AKW würde dem Beschuss standhalten.


Ich würde Greenpeace nicht als unabhängig bezeichnen, sonst sind Studien der AKW Betreiber auch unabhängig, wenn sie nur von grundsätzlich unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern erstellt werden. Weiterhin wird es dir schwer möglich sein einfach mal so mit einer Panzerabwehrrakete loszusiehen, diese in einer Tasche zu schmuggeln sollte ziemlich schwer sein. Auch könnte es kompliziert werden, so ein System zu erwerben, selbst wenn man das nötige Geld hat.  Die höchste zur Zeit zur Verfügung stehenden Reichweite beträgt 6000 Meter im Idealfall. Dieser Wert wird nur sehr selten erreicht. Selbst wenn es dir gelingen sollte diese Rakete abzufeuern und auf ein AKW zu lenken, würde sie nicht direkt zu einem GAU führen. Davor würde sie aber vermutlich sowieso in einem anderen Gabäude als dem Reaktor hängenbleiben.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Frankreich hat auch Atomwaffen! Genauso könntest du sagen: "Hallo die haben auch Atomwaffen, warum haben wir keine?"


Das hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Hier geht es um unsere Stromversorgung, nicht um Rüstung.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der sofortige Ausstieg die einzige Option. So sehr ich dem korrupten Pack in der Energiewirtschaft ihr tolles Geschäftsmodell gönne, Gewinne für die Anbieter, Kosten für die Allgemeinheit, gibt es kein zurück mehr.


Wenn die Teile der Bevölkerung die den sofortigen Atomausstieg propagieren, auch bereit wären, ihn zu zahlen, hätte ich damit kein Problem.


----------



## Rolk (2. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich würde Greenpeace nicht als unabhängig bezeichnen, sonst sind Studien der AKW Betreiber auch unabhängig, wenn sie nur von grundsätzlich unabhängigen Wissenschaftlern erstellt werden.



Wenn ich unabhängig schreibe dann meine ich auch unabhängig.



> Weiterhin wird es dir schwer möglich sein einfach mal so mit einer Panzerabwehrrakete loszusiehen, diese in einer Tasche zu schmuggeln sollte ziemlich schwer sein.



Möglicherweise besitze ich ja ein Auto und habe jemanden der mir Hilft. 



> Auch könnte es kompliziert werden, so ein System zu erwerben, selbst wenn man das nötige Geld hat.



Für mich schon, in anderen Ländern gehört so etwas fast schon zur normalen Handelsware.



> Die höchste zur Zeit zur Verfügung stehenden Reichweite beträgt 6000 Meter im Idealfall. Dieser Wert wird nur sehr selten erreicht.



Na, wenn es ein paar Greenpeace Aktivisten über den Zaun schaffen können das Terroristen auch.



> Selbst wenn es dir gelingen sollte diese Rakete abzufeuern und auf ein AKW zu lenken, würde sie nicht direkt zu einem GAU führen. Davor würde sie aber vermutlich sowieso in einem anderen Gabäude als dem Reaktor hängenbleiben.



Zu hoffen, dass die Terroristen daneben schiesen erscheint mir ein bischen fahrlässig. Wenn so ein Geschoss einschlägt stehen wir genauso hilflos mit Wasserwerfern am Reaktor wie die Japaner und zählen die Tage bis zum Gau.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat aber nichts mit dem Thema zu tun. Hier geht es um unsere Stromversorgung, nicht um Rüstung.


Genauso gut hättest du dann auch Rolk und sein Dachziegel-*Vergleich* zitieren können, denn auch dieser Ausspruch war nur ein *Vergleich* nichts anderes! 




> Der schreibt aber keinen gemeinsamen europäischen Ausstieg fest.


Richtig das steht da nicht, mir ging es nur um deinen Auspruch einer benötigten besseren europäischen Zusammenarbeit zum Thema Kerntechnik. 
Die Ausstiegs-Klauseln für gesamt Europa (Wieso eigentlich nur Europa?) müßten da noch besprochen werden und das schnellstens.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. April 2011)

Also manches ist mir hier zu hoch. 


Rolk 



> Wo soll das Problem sein? Man feuert die Waffe auf das Reaktorgebäude ab und diese durchschlägt problemlos alle Wände bis ins Innere.
> Das stammt von einem Sicherheitsexperten der in einem AKW arbeitet und ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen.



Das klingt irgendwie nach Film. Das wäre ja ein wahres Kunststück. Aber moderne Reaktoren sind sehr solide gebaut (Meter dick Stahlbeton, dicke Platten aus Panzerstahl usw). Und selbst wenn der Reaktor aller Unwahrscheinlichkeit zum trotz beschädigt wird muss es deswegen noch lange nicht zum Supergau kommen.


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn ich unabhängig schreibe dann meine ich auch unabhängig.


Quelle? 
Alle Experten die ich bis jetzt zum Thema Panzerabwehrrakete gehört habe, halten die Schutzwände für stark genug.



Rolk schrieb:


> Möglicherweise besitze ich ja ein Auto und habe jemanden der mir Hilft.


Du besitzt ein unauffälliges Auto, indem du eine Panzerabwehrrakete transportieren kannst?



Rolk schrieb:


> Für mich schon, in anderen Ländern gehört so etwas fast schon zur normalen Handelsware.


Raketen die die nötige Durchschlagskraft haben sind nicht so verbreitet unter Terroristen bzw. kriminellen Organisationen. Es gibt einige Raketen die diesen Personen in die Hände gefallen sind, aber diese besitzen nicht die nötige Durchschlagskraft. Um z.B. die von mir genannte 6000M Rakete abzufeuern, benötigst du einen Panzer.



Rolk schrieb:


> Na, wenn es ein paar Greenpeace Aktivisten über den Zaun schaffen können das Terroristen auch.


Mit einer Panzerabwehrrakete im Gepäck?



Rolk schrieb:


> Zu hoffen, dass die Terroristen daneben schiesen erscheint mir ein bischen fahrlässig. Wenn so ein Geschoss einschlägt stehen wir genauso hilflos mit Wasserwerfern am Reaktor wie die Japaner und zählen die Tage bis zum Gau.


Was heißt zu hoffen, das sie danebenschießen. Dieses ganze Szenario ist total abwegig. Die einzige Panzerabwehrrakete, die evtl. genug Durchschlagskraft hat,und das ist schon umstritten und die meisten Experten halten es für unwahrscheinlich, sowie sich ohne Hilfe von sehr auffälligen Fahrzeugen wie Panzern abfeuern lässt, hat eine Maximalreichweite von 5500 Metern. Diese zu erreichen ist sehr unrealistisch, aber selbst wenn würde es doch wahrscheinlich auffallen wenn du deinen Raketenwerfer bei einem AKW aufbaust. Die  Terroristen brauchen gar nicht danebenzielen, diese Raketen weichen Hindernissen die ihnen im Weg sind, ja nicht aus.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Genauso gut hättest du dann auch Rolk und sein Dachziegel-*Vergleich* zitieren können, denn auch dieser Ausspruch war nur ein *Vergleich* nichts anderes!


Der Vergleich war zwar auch nicht richtig, aber er machte wenigstens Sinn. Bei deinem Vergleich habe ich keinen Sinn gesehen. Denn Atomwaffen sind etwas gänzlich anderes. Sie zur Explosion zu bringen, dürfte schwerer sein als einen GAU herbeizuführen und man bräuchte völlig andere Mittel.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig das steht da nicht, mir ging es nur um deinen Auspruch einer benötigten besseren europäischen Zusammenarbeit zum Thema Kerntechnik.
> Die Ausstiegs-Klauseln für gesamt Europa (Wieso eigentlich nur Europa?) müßten da noch besprochen werden und das schnellstens.


Ich bin da deiner Meinung, mit Zusammenarbeit habe ich Ausstieg gemeint. Ich glaube aber das ein gemeinsamer Ausstieg schon in Europa sehr schwierig würde, auf der ganzen Welt scheint er aber kurzfristig unmöglich.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie nach Film. Das wäre ja ein wahres Kunststück. Aber moderne Reaktoren sind sehr solide gebaut (Meter dick Stahlbeton, dicke Platten aus Panzerstahl usw). Und selbst wenn der Reaktor aller Unwahrscheinlichkeit zum trotz beschädigt wird muss es deswegen noch lange nicht zum Supergau kommen.


Eine Panzerabwehrrakete durchschlägt zwar tatsächlich mehrere Meter Beton, aber es gibt noch genügend andere Schutzschichten und selbst bei deren Zerstörung würde ein GAU nicht zwangsläufig eintreten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn die Teile der Bevölkerung die den sofortigen Atomausstieg propagieren, auch bereit wären, ihn zu zahlen, hätte ich damit kein Problem.


 
Wenn man mal ehrlich vergleichen würde und nicht 99,9% der Kosten hintenrum reingedrückt bekäme wäre jede Technologie billiger als Atomstrom.
Abgesehen davon ist jede Technologie langfristig billiger die weder Brennstoff noch ein Endlager für alle Zeiten benötigt.


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man mal ehrlich vergleichen würde und nicht 99,9% der Kosten hintenrum reingedrückt bekäme wäre jede Technologie billiger als Atomstrom.
> Abgesehen davon ist jede Technologie langfristig billiger die weder Brennstoff noch ein Endlager für alle Zeiten benötigt.


Deswegen habe ich bereits geschrieben: 



refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn wir, wir ich schon die ganze Zeit schreibe, jetzt alte AKWs abschalten und anfangen den Gasabbau in Deutschland massiv zu erforschen und zu fördern, schaffen wir die Energiewende schnell und im Vergleich zu denn Alternativen auch kostengünstig.
> 
> 
> Es ist billiger Atomstrom bis zur Abschaltung des letzten AKWs zu subventionieren und denn Anteil der Betreiber an den Kosten noch hochzuschrauben, als jetzt auszusteigen.



Es ist nicht möglich jetzt auszusteigen, ohne dass das unglaublich teuer wäre. Bitte nenne Quellen, wenn du darauf bestehst das es möglich wäre.


----------



## ITpassion-de (2. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Es ist nicht möglich jetzt auszusteigen, ohne dass das unglaublich teuer wäre. Bitte nenne Quellen, wenn du darauf bestehst das es möglich wäre.


 
Vor ein paar Wochen war es laut Atomlobby überhaupt nicht möglich irgendein AKW abzuschalten, nun sind 8 aus.
Im Jahr 2010 wurden 158% des deutschen Strombedarfs hierzulande produziert, sprich wir sind Stromexporteur. Insofern ist es mir nicht möglich ein Problem darin zu erkennen wenn ein knappes Viertel wegfällt.

Bitte nicht immer auf den Quatsch hören, derer die einen Nutzen aus der Volksverarsche haben. Ich frage ja auch nicht meinen Metzger ob Wurst oder Fisch besser schmeckt  .


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen war es laut Atomlobby überhaupt nicht möglich irgendein AKW abzuschalten, nun sind 8 aus.


Ich habe nie die Auffassung der Atomlobby vertreten, was hat das also damit zu tun.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2010 wurden 158% des deutschen Strombedarfs hierzulande produziert, sprich wir sind Stromexporteur. Insofern ist es mir nicht möglich ein Problem darin zu erkennen wenn ein knappes Viertel wegfällt.


Aber 50% der Grundlast wurden durch die Atomkraftwerke produziert.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bitte nicht immer auf den Quatsch hören, derer die einen Nutzen aus der Volksverarsche haben. Ich frage ja auch nicht meinen Metzger ob Wurst oder Fisch besser schmeckt  .


Die gesamte Wissenschaft belügt uns?


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich habe nie die Auffassung der Atomlobby vertreten, was hat das also damit zu tun.



Du verwendest deren zusammengelogene Argumente.



refraiser schrieb:


> Aber 50% der Grundlast wurden durch die Atomkraftwerke produziert.



Darauf erwartest du doch wohl keine Antwort?
Ich bin trotzdem mal so frei. Wenn man mit aller Gewalt regenerative Energiequellen rausdrückt dann kommt sowas zustande. Obwohl eben regenerative Energie für Grundlast die erste Wahl sein sollte, schließlich kann man den Wind oder die Sonne schlecht bei Bedarf "hochfahren".
ist eben die Zwickmühle welche ich schon mehrfach angesprochen habe. Verlängern der Atomlaufzeit ist ein Verschieben der Regenerativen Technologien. Beide buhlen um den selben Einsatzzweck.



refraiser schrieb:


> Die gesamte Wissenschaft belügt uns?


 
Überhaupt nicht. Seriöse Wissenschaft würde sich wohl kaum Fabelargumente aus den Fingern saugen um mit dem Einsatz von millionen Existenzen Geld in die Tasche der wohl korruptesten Branche zu pumpen.
Das ist ein Spiel was nur mit viel krimineller Energie gespielt werden kann.


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

Werden wir sehn ... wenn ich 150€ an Strom bezahlen darf(jetzt 40€) ... dann kicke ich den ersten öko Futzi vom Fahrad den ich sehe... (sowar ich hir schreibe)


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Werden wir sehn ... wenn ich 150€ an Strom bezahlen darf(jetzt 40€) ... dann kicke ich den ersten öko Futzi vom Fahrad den ich sehe... (sowar ich hir schreibe)


 
Mal abgesehen davon das Gratis Strom von der Sonne (alle regenerativen Energiequellen kommen in irgendeiner Form von der Sonne) schlusendlich immer billiger sein wird als alles andere. Da der "Brennstoff" gratis ist.

Im übrigen zeigt diese Aussage wie Menschenverachtend man sein kann. Du findest also eine Lotterie in der es 110 Euro im Monat zu gewinnen gäbe, dafür aber die Existenz für Millionen riskiert wird OK?
Wenn ja, da wünsche ich dir alles Böse auf der Welt. Inkl. dem Zwangseinsatz als Liquidator bei einem Reaktorunglück einschließlich Krebs und behinderter Kinder. Was eben genau das ist was dir deine Mitmenschen offensichtlich wert sind. Pfui  .


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon das Gratis Strom von der Sonne (alle regenerativen Energiequellen kommen in irgendeiner Form von der Sonne) schlusendlich immer billiger sein wird als alles andere. Da der "Brennstoff" gratis ist.
> 
> Im übrigen zeigt diese Aussage wie Menschenverachtend man sein kann. Du findest also eine Lotterie in der es 110 Euro im Monat zu gewinnen gäbe, dafür aber die Existenz für Millionen riskiert wird OK?
> Wenn ja, da wünsche ich dir alles Böse auf der Welt. Inkl. dem Zwangseinsatz als Liquidator bei einem Reaktorunglück einschließlich Krebs und behinderter Kinder. Was eben genau das ist was dir deine Mitmenschen offensichtlich wert sind. Pfui  .


 
Wie ich sagte --> 150€ stromrechnung ... Gratis??? wir werden sehn  wir werden sehn wie Gratis das ist 
und nebenbei ... china will 60 Atom Kraftwerke bauen


----------



## ITpassion-de (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte --> 150€ stromrechnung ... Gratis??? wir werden sehn  wir werden sehn wie Gratis das ist


 
Ich sagte nicht das Strom gratis ist. Sondern das solare Energie gratis ist. Bezweifelst du das?
Das unsere korrupten Energieversorger den Strom unabhängig von ihren Produktionskosten verkaufen ist ja ohnehin der Fall. Was im übrigen auch jedem zu denken geben sollte der glaubt das Atomstrom in irgendeiner Form für den Verbraucher einen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil bringt.
Ganz einfach. Derzeit kostet Atomstrom von einem abgeschriebenen Meiler etwa 0,5 bis 2 Cent pro kW/h in der Produktion, einschließlich allem. Zahlst du 2 Cent/ kW/h? Ich vermute nicht.
Und egal ob du 2 Cent/ kW/h oder 20 Cent/ kW/h oder 2 Euro/ kW/h zahlst. Die Kosten die unseren ach so sicheren AKWs und deren Abfälle in den nächsten millionen Jahren verursachen zahlst du über die Steuer auch noch. Während alle Kosten aus regenerativer Energie im Strompreis schon enthalten sind (sehen wir mal von der demnächst auslaufenden PV Subvention ab).

P.S. Ich verbrauche über 10.000 kW/h pro Jahr. Insofern ist es mir umso wichtiger das der Strom dauerhaft günstig hergestellt wird und nicht nur zwischen der linken und der rechten Tasche hin und her geschoben wird (Stromrechnung, Steuern).


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du verwendest deren zusammengelogene Argumente.


Ich verwende die Argumente die viele Wissenschaftler verwenden.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Darauf erwartest du doch wohl keine Antwort?
> Ich bin trotzdem mal so frei. Wenn man mit aller Gewalt regenerative Energiequellen rausdrückt dann kommt sowas zustande. Obwohl eben regenerative Energie für Grundlast die erste Wahl sein sollte, schließlich kann man den Wind oder die Sonne schlecht bei Bedarf "hochfahren".
> ist eben die Zwickmühle welche ich schon mehrfach angesprochen habe. Verlängern der Atomlaufzeit ist ein Verschieben der Regenerativen Technologien. Beide buhlen um den selben Einsatzzweck.


Ich erwarte auf alle meine Posts Antworten. Ich glaube aber allmählich du willst gar nicht diskutieren, sondern nur immer wieder deine, bereits wiederlegten, Argumente posten. Du hattest geschrieben das wir die AKWs alle sofort abschalten sollen, ich habe geschrieben dass das zu teuer wäre. Das ist von der Wissenschaft belegt.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Seriöse Wissenschaft würde sich wohl kaum Fabelargumente aus den Fingern saugen um mit dem Einsatz von millionen Existenzen Geld in die Tasche der wohl korruptesten Branche zu pumpen.
> Das ist ein Spiel was nur mit viel krimineller Energie gespielt werden kann.


Wo ist denn die seriöse Wissenschaft, die behauptet das ein Ausstieg schon jetzt möglich wäre.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Im übrigen zeigt diese Aussage wie Menschenverachtend man sein kann. Du findest also eine Lotterie in der es 110 Euro im Monat zu gewinnen gäbe, dafür aber die Existenz für Millionen riskiert wird OK?
> Wenn ja, da wünsche ich dir alles Böse auf der Welt. Inkl. dem Zwangseinsatz als Liquidator bei einem Reaktorunglück einschließlich Krebs und behinderter Kinder. Was eben genau das ist was dir deine Mitmenschen offensichtlich wert sind. Pfui  .


Dieser Absatz wiederspricht sich selber, du sagst er würde zeigen wie Menschenverachtend man sein kann um ihm dann zu wünschen das er zum Zwangseinsatz als Liquidator eingezogen würde.

Ich gehe aber trotzdem mal darauf ein. Wenn wir alles was viele Millionen bzw. Milliarden töten kann absichern wollen, müssten wir alle unsere Ressourcen darauf konzentrieren z.B. die Möglichkeiten zu schaffen einen Ausbruch von Supervulkanen wie dem Yellowstone zu verhindern bzw. abzufangen oder Kometen abzuschiessen bzw. umzulenken. Eine Gesellschaft die sich darauf konzentrieren würde, würde das aber nie gelingen, da sie nach und nach verarmen würde.


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

Ich komme aus Magdeburg , bei uns werden diese Windräder gebaut ... und Windparks stehen hir zu hauf rum , wir haben hir einen sehr grossen "öko" strom anteil ... ich bezahle 30cent die Kw/h ... was ja noch vom Staat gestützt ist ... 
wenn das in ganz Deutschland so kommt ohne Atom ... dann bin ich mal gespannt wie die Preise explodieren (Produktion und Lebensunterhaltung)


----------



## Rolk (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Alle Experten die ich bis jetzt zum Thema Panzerabwehrrakete gehört habe, halten die Schutzwände für stark genug.


 
Das Thema wurde bisher tot geschwiegen. Deshalb bezweifle ich stark das du schon viele Experten zu dem Thema gehört hast. Deshalb Gegenfrage: Wo sind deine Quellen?
Ich weis es aus einem Fernsehbericht (Frontal?) in dem es ein AKW Techniker einer Sicherheitskomission bestätigt hat.

Hier hab ich einen Link gefunden:
Greenpeace-Gutachten - Lenkraketen gegen Atomkraftwerke - Politik - sueddeutsche.de

Ich weis du hälst Greenpeace für unglaubwürdig, aber die aktuellen Ereignisse belegen wohl eher das Greenpeace noch am glaubwürdigsten war.



> Du besitzt ein unauffälliges Auto, indem du eine Panzerabwehrrakete transportieren kannst?


 
Für wie gross hälst du die Dinger eigentlich? Die gibt es schon in tragbarer Grösse.



> Raketen die die nötige Durchschlagskraft haben sind nicht so verbreitet unter Terroristen bzw. kriminellen Organisationen. Es gibt einige Raketen die diesen Personen in die Hände gefallen sind, aber diese besitzen nicht die nötige Durchschlagskraft. Um z.B. die von mir genannte 6000M Rakete abzufeuern, benötigst du einen Panzer.


 
Na du must es ja wissen. 
Die Realität sieht leider anderst aus. Steht auch in dem Link weiter oben.



> Mit einer Panzerabwehrrakete im Gepäck?


 
Wie gesagt, du scheinst die Grösse solcher Waffen etwas zu überschätzen.



> Was heißt zu hoffen, das sie danebenschießen. Dieses ganze Szenario ist total abwegig. Die einzige Panzerabwehrrakete, die evtl. genug Durchschlagskraft hat,und das ist schon umstritten und die meisten Experten halten es für unwahrscheinlich, sowie sich ohne Hilfe von sehr auffälligen Fahrzeugen wie Panzern abfeuern lässt, hat eine Maximalreichweite von 5500 Metern. Diese zu erreichen ist sehr unrealistisch, aber selbst wenn würde es doch wahrscheinlich auffallen wenn du deinen Raketenwerfer bei einem AKW aufbaust. Die Terroristen brauchen gar nicht danebenzielen, diese Raketen weichen Hindernissen die ihnen im Weg sind, ja nicht aus.


 
Und noch ein Drittes mal.
Solche Waffen gibt es auch schon in tragbarer Grösse. Und ja sie sind stark genug ein frei stehendes Reaktorgebäude zu durchschlagen. Und falls die Reichweite tatsächlich nicht reichen sollte, geht man eben näher ran. Glaubst du ernsthaft so jemand lässt sich von einem Zaun aufhalten?





Split99999 schrieb:


> Also manches ist mir hier zu hoch.
> 
> Rolk
> 
> Das klingt irgendwie nach Film. Das wäre ja ein wahres Kunststück. Aber moderne Reaktoren sind sehr solide gebaut (Meter dick Stahlbeton, dicke Platten aus Panzerstahl usw). Und selbst wenn der Reaktor aller Unwahrscheinlichkeit zum trotz beschädigt wird muss es deswegen noch lange nicht zum Supergau kommen.


 


Ich weis wie stabil ein Reaktor gebaut ist. Das reicht aber leider nicht gegen Waffen, die dazu entwickelt wurden eben solche Stahlbetonwände und Panzerplatten zu durchschlagen. Und wie gesagt, es muss ja auch nicht gleich zum Supergau kommen. Wenn so ein Geschoss einschlägt kannst du die Technik die den Reaktor unter Kontrolle halten soll vergessen und wir stehen wie die Japaner mit Wasserwerfern da und müssen das beste hoffen.


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2011)

China baut momentan 27 neue reaktoren und atomstrom hat dort nur einen anteil von 7%! Also unsere 12 AKWs sind dagegen nichts, aber wenn so ein teil in die luft fliegt, reicht auch schon eins um deutschland zu verstrahlen.


----------



## Rolk (3. April 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> China baut momentan 27 neue reaktoren und atomstrom hat dort nur einen anteil von 7%! Also unsere 12 AKWs sind dagegen nichts, aber wenn so ein teil in die luft fliegt, reicht auch schon eins um deutschland zu verstrahlen.



China hat wenigstens die Baupläne für sämtliche weiteren AKWs auf Eis gelegt.

Baustopp: China legt ehrgeizige Atompläne auf Eis - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


----------



## Abufaso (3. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> China hat wenigstens die Baupläne für sämtliche weiteren AKWs auf Eis gelegt.



Wusst ich gar nicht. Aber um so besser. Es gibt ja auch länder die auf das fukushima unglück gar nicht reagieren bzw. keine konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das Thema wurde bisher tot geschwiegen. Deshalb bezweifle ich stark das du schon viele Experten zu dem Thema gehört hast. Deshalb Gegenfrage: Wo sind deine Quellen?
> Ich weis es aus einem Fernsehbericht (Frontal?) in dem es ein AKW Techniker einer Sicherheitskomission bestätigt hat.


Ich weiß es von einem Wissenschaftler aus Phoenix Der Tag im Sommer/Herbst 2010.



Rolk schrieb:


> Hier hab ich einen Link gefunden:
> Greenpeace-Gutachten - Lenkraketen gegen Atomkraftwerke - Politik - sueddeutsche.de
> 
> Ich weis du hälst Greenpeace für unglaubwürdig, aber die aktuellen Ereignisse belegen wohl eher das Greenpeace noch am glaubwürdigsten war.


Greenpeace sagt bei jedem Störfall in einem AKW das schlimmste voraus, daher können sie wenn sich die Lage wesentlich verschlimmert nur Recht haben. Einer Greenpeace Studie zu glauben ist etwa ähnlich schlau wie einer RWE Studie zu glauben. Sorry, aber du hast diese These aufgestellt, daher musst du sie auch seriös beweisen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Für wie gross hälst du die Dinger eigentlich? Die gibt es schon in tragbarer Grösse.


Ich halte die kleinsten Modelle, die eine Möglichkeit haben die erste Schutzmauer zu durchschlagen, und diese ist schon unwahrscheinlich, für so groß: Klick Mich
 



Rolk schrieb:


> Und noch ein Drittes mal.
> Solche Waffen gibt es auch schon in tragbarer Grösse. Und ja sie sind stark genug ein frei stehendes Reaktorgebäude zu durchschlagen. Und falls die Reichweite tatsächlich nicht reichen sollte, geht man eben näher ran. Glaubst du ernsthaft so jemand lässt sich von einem Zaun aufhalten?


Und es fällt natürlich niemanden auf, das da jemand mit einer schweren Panzerabwehrrakete vor einem AKW rumrennt. Das Szenario ist einfach abwegig, das ist kein Dartwerfen. Man hat nicht unbegrenzt viele Versuche.



Rolk schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, es muss ja auch nicht gleich zum Supergau kommen. Wenn so ein Geschoss einschlägt kannst du die Technik die den Reaktor unter Kontrolle halten soll vergessen und wir stehen wie die Japaner mit Wasserwerfern da und müssen das beste hoffen.


Du wiedersprichst dir gerade selber.



Rolk schrieb:


> China hat wenigstens die Baupläne für sämtliche weiteren AKWs auf Eis gelegt.
> 
> Baustopp: China legt ehrgeizige Atompläne auf Eis - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik


Das ist ein kurzes Manöver um die Bevölkerung ruhig zu halten.


----------



## Rolk (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich weiß es von einem Wissenschaftler aus Phoenix Der Tag im Sommer/Herbst 2010.
> 
> 
> Greenpeace sagt bei jedem Störfall in einem AKW das schlimmste voraus, daher können sie wenn sich die Lage wesentlich verschlimmert nur Recht haben. Einer Greenpeace Studie zu glauben ist etwa ähnlich schlau wie einer RWE Studie zu glauben. Sorry, aber du hast diese These aufgestellt, daher musst du sie auch seriös beweisen.


 
Tun sie das? Greenpeace legt wenigstens alle Möglichkeiten auf den Tisch. Bei den AKW Betreibern gibt es durchgehend eine Konstante und die lautet alles halb so schlimm.



> Ich halte die kleinsten Modelle, die eine Möglichkeit haben die erste Schutzmauer zu durchschlagen, und diese ist schon unwahrscheinlich, für so groß: Klick Mich


 
Gefechtsgewicht: 22,2 kg und abfeuerbar von einem Dreibein. Wo ist also das Problem?






> Und es fällt natürlich niemanden auf, das da jemand mit einer schweren Panzerabwehrrakete vor einem AKW rumrennt. Das Szenario ist einfach abwegig, das ist kein Dartwerfen. Man hat nicht unbegrenzt viele Versuche.


 
Wem soll es denn gross auffallen? Wie schon erwähnt, wenn es die AKW Betreiber regelmässig nicht mal schaffen ein paar friedliche Greenpeaceaktivisten aufzuhalten dann schaffen das auch Terroristen.



> Du wiedersprichst dir gerade selber.


 
Nicht im geringsten. Mir ist es nur relativ gleich ob der Gau sofort oder eine Woche später eintritt.



> Das ist ein kurzes Manöver um die Bevölkerung ruhig zu halten.


 
Weil die Bevölkerung in China ja so viel zu melden hat.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Tun sie das? Greenpeace legt wenigstens alle Möglichkeiten auf den Tisch.


Nein, Greenpeace legt immer die schlimmsten Möglichkeiten auf den Tisch.



Rolk schrieb:


> Gefechtsgewicht: 22,2 kg und abfeuerbar von einem Dreibein. Wo ist also das Problem?


Das man das Teil vllt. noch aufbauen muss und im Gegensatz zu dir glaube ich durchaus das so etwas in der Umgebung eines Kernkraftwerks auffallen würde. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Wem soll es denn gross auffallen? Wie schon erwähnt, wenn es die AKW Betreiber regelmässig nicht mal schaffen ein paar friedliche Greenpeaceaktivisten aufzuhalten dann schaffen das auch Terroristen.


Das ist ein Problem, das aber auch damit zusammenhängt, das die Betreiber sich teilweise nicht trauen Aktivisten aufzuhalten wegen der negativen Schlagzeilen. Wenn es Terroristen wären, würden sie wahrscheinlich etwas anders reagieren. Natürlich könnten sich Terroristen auch als Aktivisten verkleiden und solche Szenarien sehe ich als ein ernsthaftes Problem an. Dies zu verhindern wäre aber nicht so unglaublich schwer.



Rolk schrieb:


> Weil die Bevölkerung in China ja so viel zu melden hat.


Auch China fürchtet die Massen. Die chinesischen Regierenden sind ja auch keine Teufel, sondern Personen die das beste für ihr Land wollen (und sich dabei noch ein bisschen was abzweigen). In jedem Fall sind sie deutlich weniger korrupt als die Herrscher vieler anderer Ein-Parteien Systeme oder Diktatoren. Auch die werden nicht gerne auf ihr Volk schießen, aus ihrer Sichtweiße ist das aber die einzige Möglichkeit. Aus meiner nicht.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Aber 50% der Grundlast wurden durch die Atomkraftwerke produziert.


 
Ja, tun sie, weil die Grundlast 40GW beträgt und sich AKWs schlecht regeln lassen .



widder0815 schrieb:


> Werden wir sehn ... wenn ich 150€ an Strom bezahlen darf(jetzt 40€) ... dann kicke ich den ersten öko Futzi vom Fahrad den ich sehe... (sowar ich hir schreibe)



Atomstrom ist nicht unbedingt der billigste, vorallem wenn du dir anschaust, wie viel ein AKW kostet.
Der ist bei uns nur deshalb billig, weil die AKW-Kosten schon wieder eingeholt wurden.

@ruyven: Ist nicht Vattenfall hauptverantwortlich für Krümmel?



> uch China fürchtet die Massen. Die chinesischen Regierenden sind ja auch keine Teufel, sondern Personen die das beste für ihr Land wollen (und sich dabei noch ein bisschen was abzweigen). In jedem Fall sind sie deutlich weniger korrupt als die Herrscher vieler anderer Ein-Parteien Systeme oder Diktatoren. Auch die werden nicht gerne auf ihr Volk schießen, aus ihrer Sichtweiße ist das aber die einzige Möglichkeit. Aus meiner nicht.


 
Wofür denkst du haben Kommunisten Panzer? Denen wäre die Meinung ihres Volkes egal, wenn wir nicht bei jedem zweiten Mal laut aufjaulen würden.
Korrupt sind die chinesischen Machthaber mit Sicherheit eher weniger, aber dass sie imer das Beste für ihr Volk wollen wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass Volk dort möchte nämlich auch absolute Pressefreiheit.
Und die gibt es dort nicht.

@rolk und refraiser: Natürlich kann man mit einer gezielten Rakete den Reaktorkern bei alten AKWs beschädigen, bei neueren bezweifle ich, dass sie die erste Hülle (ein guter Meter Stahlbeton) durchschlagen.
Dazu bräuchte man schon einen heften Marschflugkörper. Und denn krieght man eher nicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt.

Übrigens ist Greenpeace nicht gerade eine der Organisationen, die die ganze Wahrheit erzählt. Die holen sich lieber die Häppchen die ihnen gefallen und verbreiten sie. Natürlich kann eine 747-400 mit 800km/h eine Reaktorkuppel durchschlagen /steht im Green-Peace-Fact-Sheet), aber dass man mit 800km/h und in einem Jumbo unauffällig ein AKW anfliegt und dann trifft, grenzt an ein Wunder. Oder schonmal im FSX versucht mit 300kn aus 8km Höhe mal eben eine Landebahn zu treffen. Also einen bestimmten Punkt darauf?


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Wofür denkst du haben Kommunisten Panzer? Denen wäre die Meinung ihres Volkes egal, wenn wir nicht bei jedem zweiten Mal laut aufjaulen würden.
> Korrupt sind die chinesischen Machthaber mit Sicherheit eher weniger, aber dass sie imer das Beste für ihr Volk wollen wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass Volk dort möchte nämlich auch absolute Pressefreiheit.
> Und die gibt es dort nicht.


China würde wenn es demokratisch regiert würde, bei weitem nicht so gut dastehehn wie es es jetzt tut. Das ändert nichts an den großen, vor allem sozialen Problemen, aber die gäbe es mit einer demokratischen Regierung auch.



axel25 schrieb:


> @rolk und refraiser: Natürlich kann man mit einer gezielten Rakete den Reaktorkern bei alten AKWs beschädigen, bei neueren bezweifle ich, dass sie die erste Hülle (ein guter Meter Stahlbeton) durchschlagen.
> Dazu bräuchte man schon einen heften Marschflugkörper. Und denn krieght man eher nicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt.


Im Idealfall für die Terroristen, und davon geht Rolk aus, durchschlägt eine solche Rakete durchaus etwas mehr als einen Meter Stahlbeton. Aber in der Praxis ist so etwas einfach unrealistisch.



axel25 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist Greenpeace nicht gerade eine der Organisationen, die die ganze Wahrheit erzählt. Die holen sich lieber die Häppchen die ihnen gefallen und verbreiten sie. Natürlich kann eine 747-400 mit 800km/h eine Reaktorkuppel durchschlagen /steht im Green-Peace-Fact-Sheet), aber dass man mit 800km/h und in einem Jumbo unauffällig ein AKW anfliegt und dann trifft, grenzt an ein Wunder. Oder schonmal im FSX versucht mit 300kn aus 8km Höhe mal eben eine Landebahn zu treffen. Also einen bestimmten Punkt darauf?


Ich gebe dir Recht, bezüglich deiner Meinung von Greenpeace, aber das Jumbo brauch das AKW gar nicht unauffällig anzufliegen oder wie willst du so etwas aufhalten. Das mit dem Treffen ist natürlich wirklich sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich. Man muss dieses Problem durchaus ernst nehmen.


----------



## micha2 (3. April 2011)

grundsätzlich nein


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> China würde wenn es demokratisch regiert würde, bei weitem nicht so gut dastehehn wie es es jetzt tut. Das ändert nichts an den großen, vor allem sozialen Problemen, aber die gäbe es mit einer demokratischen Regierung auch.



Ich schätze, dass das Problem allerdings nicht so schwerwiegend wäre und schneller gelöst werden würde, wenn es eine demokratische Regierung wäre, denn diese kann abgewählt werden. :devil



> Im Idealfall für die Terroristen, und davon geht Rolk aus, durchschlägt eine solche Rakete durchaus etwas mehr als einen Meter Stahlbeton. Aber in der Praxis ist so etwas einfach unrealistisch.



Ganz ehrlich, wenn es die Luftwaffe nicht in 40 Jahren schafft, mit ihren teils doch recht explosiven Marschflugkörpern eine Burg endgültig zu zertümern oder man beispielsweise einen Tonnenschweren Bunkerbrecher für 1-7m Stahlbeton braucht (Praktisch), dann wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das irgendwie für Terroristen praktikabel wäre.
Davon abgesehen ist ein RPG dann doch irgendwie zu auffällig und zu schwach für die Kuppeln moderner Reaktoren. Bei Krümmel dürfte man dagegen ziemlichen Erfolg haben.




> Ich gebe dir Recht, bezüglich deiner Meinung von Greenpeace, aber das Jumbo brauch das AKW gar nicht unauffällig anzufliegen oder wie willst du so etwas aufhalten. Das mit dem Treffen ist natürlich wirklich sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber möglich. Man muss dieses Problem durchaus ernst nehmen.



Im Spiegel waren mal die Anweisungen für die Piloten der Luftwaffe abgedruckt. In dem Artikel hieß es, dass man ein entführtes Flugzeug, dass in eine Stadt zu fliegen scheint, nach mehrmaliger Mahnung abschießt.
Wenn das Ding auf ein AKW zufliegt, müssen sie, wenn ich mihc recht erinnere, nur zweimal waren...
...und schießen dann. Im Falle von Isar, Grafenrheinfeld, Krümmel etc. langt die Zeit dazu.
Biblis liegt blöderweise in der Einflugschneiße vom Frankfurter Flughafen.

Und das Problem ist ernstzunehmnen, da gebe ich dir recht, und wir Europäer nehmen dass auch sehr ernst.
Ein moderner EPR kriegt 1,3m-Stahlbeton als oberste Hülle. Das Kontrollgebäude und das Notstandsgebäude erhalten ähnliche Wände.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass das Problem allerdings nicht so schwerwiegend wäre und schneller gelöst werden würde, wenn es eine demokratische Regierung wäre, denn diese kann abgewählt werden. :devil


Wahlen lösen keine Probleme, und das was die chinesische Regierung in den letzten Jahren geschafft hat, ist eine unglaubliche Leistung. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn es die Luftwaffe nicht in 40 Jahren schafft, mit ihren teils doch recht explosiven Marschflugkörpern eine Burg endgültig zu zertümern oder man beispielsweise einen Tonnenschweren Bunkerbrecher für 1-7m Stahlbeton braucht (Praktisch), dann wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das irgendwie für Terroristen praktikabel wäre.
> Davon abgesehen ist ein RPG dann doch irgendwie zu auffällig und zu schwach für die Kuppeln moderner Reaktoren. Bei Krümmel dürfte man dagegen ziemlichen Erfolg haben.


Es geht nicht um ein RPG, sondern um eine Panzerabwehrrakete. Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Ich gebe dir ja, wie ich schon in meinen vorherigen Posts geschrieben habe, recht, aber die theoretische Möglichkeit das eine Panzerabwehrrakete diese Schutzhülle durchschlägt, ist gegeben. Das dass nicht unbedingt zu einem GAU führt ist aber genauso richtig.



axel25 schrieb:


> Im Spiegel waren mal die Anweisungen für die Piloten der Luftwaffe abgedruckt. In dem Artikel hieß es, dass man ein entführtes Flugzeug, dass in eine Stadt zu fliegen scheint, nach mehrmaliger Mahnung abschießt.
> Wenn das Ding auf ein AKW zufliegt, müssen sie, wenn ich mihc recht erinnere, nur zweimal waren...
> ...und schießen dann. Im Falle von Isar, Grafenrheinfeld, Krümmel etc. langt die Zeit dazu.
> Biblis liegt blöderweise in der Einflugschneiße vom Frankfurter Flughafen.


Ich glaube kaum das eine Anweisung der Luftwaffe wichtiger ist als eine Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.



axel25 schrieb:


> Ein moderner EPR kriegt 1,3m-Stahlbeton als oberste Hülle. Das Kontrollgebäude und das Notstandsgebäude erhalten ähnliche Wände.


Im Idealfall bekommt das eine schwere Panzerabwehrrakete, wie bereits geschrieben, hin.


----------



## Uter (3. April 2011)

[x] Nein

Wir haben das Kapital und das Know-How um AKWs abzuschalten, also warum sollten wir es nicht tuen, wenn erneuerbare Energieen langfristig sogar billiger sind (es gibt und wird kein wirklich geeignetes Endlager in Deutschland geben, also kommen auf uns auch noch in 100 Jahren extreme Kosten und Gefahren zu)?


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Atomstrom ist nicht unbedingt der billigste, vorallem wenn du dir anschaust, wie viel ein AKW kostet.
> Der ist bei uns nur deshalb billig, weil die AKW-Kosten schon wieder eingeholt wurden.



Ein Windrad braucht auch 20 Jahre um die Produktionskosten einzuholen , mit dem Bitteren Beigeschmack das die Lebensdauer auch soviel beträgt (von Haufen Giftmüll bei der Produktion mal zu schweigen)


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wahlen lösen keine Probleme, und das was die chinesische Regierung in den letzten Jahren geschafft hat, ist eine unglaubliche Leistung.



Welche denn? Mir fällt spontan keine ein. Außer die kurzfristige Verbesserung der Pressefreiheit während der olympischen Spiele.



> Es geht nicht um ein RPG, sondern um eine Panzerabwehrrakete. Das ist ein großer Unterschied. Ich gebe dir ja, wie ich schon in meinen vorherigen Posts geschrieben habe, recht, aber die theoretische Möglichkeit das eine Panzerabwehrrakete diese Schutzhülle durchschlägt, ist gegeben. Das dass nicht unbedingt zu einem GAU führt ist aber genauso richtig.


Äh, nur so, ein RPG ist eine Panzerabwehrwaffe, nochdazu eine verdammt effektive.



> Ich glaube kaum das eine Anweisung der Luftwaffe wichtiger ist als eine Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.


Na Super, und was agen die, wenn sich irgendwein Idiot einen Jumbo schnappt und reinfliegt.



> Im Idealfall bekommt das eine schwere Panzerabwehrrakete, wie bereits geschrieben, hin.


Sry, es waren 2,6m gemeint, und nein, das kriegt ein RPG eher nicht hin. Und auch keine andere Panzerabwehrrakete.
Am ehesten noch eine Iris-T im Sturzflug, aber ansonsten...



widder0815 schrieb:


> Ein Windrad braucht auch 20 Jahre um die Produktionskosten einzuholen , mit dem Bitteren Beigeschmack das die Lebensdauer auch soviel beträgt (von Haufen Giftmüll bei der Produktion mal zu schweigen)


 
Hm? Bist du dir sicher? Immerhin besteht das Ding nur aus Beton, Kohlenstoffverbundstoffen und einem Generator, du meinst eher PV-Anlagen.
Ein WKW ist nämlich recht billig.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Welche denn? Mir fällt spontan keine ein. Außer die kurzfristige Verbesserung der Pressefreiheit während der olympischen Spiele.


Ich glaube eine solche Diskussion würde den Umfang des Threads bei weitem übersteigen, aber z.B. seit dem Tod Maos eine schier unglaubliche Steigerung des Lebensstandarts. Das ist eine Leistung, die man vor allem mit Blick auf Staaten die in einer ähnlichen Verfassung waren, sehen muss und die dann doch sehr positiv überraschend ist.



axel25 schrieb:


> Äh, nur so, ein RPG ist eine Panzerabwehrwaffe, nochdazu eine verdammt effektive.


Nur so, eine Panzerabwehrrakete ist etwas völlig anderes als eine RPG.



axel25 schrieb:


> Na Super, und was agen die, wenn sich irgendwein Idiot einen Jumbo schnappt und reinfliegt.


Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Bundesverfassungsgerichts eine Stellungsnahme zu einem Angriff auf ein Atomkraftwerk zu verfassen. Auch die entsprechenden Verbände sind gegen so einen Abschuss. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Sry, es waren 2,6m gemeint, und nein, das kriegt ein RPG eher nicht hin. Und auch keine andere Panzerabwehrrakete.


Das schon, aber dafür braucht man einen Panzer. Wie gesagt das ganze Szenario ist abwegig.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. April 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> Ein Windrad braucht auch 20 Jahre um die Produktionskosten einzuholen , mit dem Bitteren Beigeschmack das die Lebensdauer auch soviel beträgt (von Haufen Giftmüll bei der Produktion mal zu schweigen)



Könntest du aufhören hier so ein Halbwissen zu verbreiten, deine Aussagen sind hier schon längst widerlegt worden!


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich glaube eine solche Diskussion würde den Umfang des Threads bei weitem übersteigen, aber z.B. seit dem Tod Maos eine schier unglaubliche Steigerung des Lebensstandarts. Das ist eine Leistung, die man vor allem mit Blick auf Staaten die in einer ähnlichen Verfassung waren, sehen muss und die dann doch sehr positiv überraschend ist.



Naja, der Lebensstandart ist allgemein gestiegen und nach Mao war nur eine Steigerung möglich (Bürgerkrieg usw.), von daher rechne ich das nicht deren Regierung an.



> Nur so, eine Panzerabwehrrakete ist etwas völlig anderes als eine RPG.



Naja, aber auch sowas schafft es nicht, 2,6m Stahlbeton zu durchschlagen.




> Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Bundesverfassungsgerichts eine Stellungsnahme zu einem Angriff auf ein Atomkraftwerk zu verfassen. Auch die entsprechenden Verbände sind gegen so einen Abschuss.



Äh, sry, aber wenn aufgrund einer Anweisung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes Millionen sterben, nur damit 400 Leute nicht abgeschossen werden, die sowieso sterben, dann ist man dazu gezwungen.



> Das schon, aber dafür braucht man einen Panzer. Wie gesagt das ganze Szenario ist abwegig.



Du weißt wie diese Waffen funktionieren? Offenbar nicht. Diese Waffen fokussieren ihre Energie auf wenige cm² um den Panzer ausbrennen zu lassen, nicht um ihn per Explosion zu zerstören.
Letzteres wäre für einen Bunker notwendig.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Könntest du aufhören hier so ein Halbwissen zu verbreiten, deine Aussagen sind hier schon längst widerlegt worden!


Ich gebe dir bei der meisten deiner Aussagen in diesem Post recht (außer den Beleidigungen), aber du musst natürlich bedenken das ein Winrad meistens nicht auf Volllast läuft.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. April 2011)

> aber du musst natürlich bedenken das ein Winrad meistens nicht auf Volllast läuft.



Was willst du mir erzählen? Nur mal so nebenbei ich bin Winkraftanlagentechniker/-monteur! 

PS: Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du da Beleidigungen siehst, aber die sind ja sowieso nur persönliches Empfinden, denn es soll Leute geben die sich schon bei "Du erzählt Blödsinn!" beleidigt fühlen!


----------



## widder0815 (3. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Könntest du aufhören hier so ein Halbwissen zu verbreiten, deine Aussagen sind hier schon längst widerlegt worden!


 
Und darum werden sie auch vom Staat (steuerzahler) gestützt , weil sie ja so "Rentabel" sind ja du Wissender
und darum ist ja Ökostrom so Billig ja ? da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln !!!!!

Ich habe nix gegen das abschalten der AtomEnergie ... wenn es eine Ausgleichende Energie gibt , wenn dadurch aber die Energie Kosten um das 8 fache steigen --> seit ihr Ökos dafür verantwortlich das alles den Bach runter geht (und da gibt es dann kein Rausreden , sondern IHR seit dann schuld!)
Die grünen haben ja in Baden Württemberg gewonnen (Landtag) , mal sehen ob sie auch mal was tun außer eine Große Klappe zu haben und alles Schlecht passierte auf andere schieben

Energie + Wirtschaft + Arbeitsplätze



ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ widder0815
> 
> Dann belege doch einfach deine Aussage -> 20 Jahre und dann erst rentabel! Bin gespannt!


 
Meine  Quelle ist aus der Familie ( Wirtschaftsministerium Magdeburg) , nicht  irgendwelche "I_Netz dumm" Seiten ... beim Nächsten Zusammentreffen  (weil Fliegt 2 Wochen nach Mexiko) spreche ich das Thema nochmal an ,  vielleicht hab ich was verdreht ...was aber Fakt ist , das dadurch die  Energie Kosten emens nach oben steigen (das Thema hatten wir Gestern beim Grillen)
und wir Normalbürger werden dieses (anfangs) nicht in Form von einer Grösseren Stromrechnung mitbekommen ... sondern das alles wieder Teurer wird 

Aber da unsere schöne Regierung mit den (Privaten) Atom Konzernen erst eine Vertragsverlängerung gemacht hatten , und jetzt wiederufen ... dürfen wir steuerzahler "wieder" Miliarden an den AtomKonzern abdrücken (sogar ohne strom Lieferung)​


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, der Lebensstandart ist allgemein gestiegen und nach Mao war nur eine Steigerung möglich (Bürgerkrieg usw.), von daher rechne ich das nicht deren Regierung an.


Es gibt genug Beispiele weltweit die zeigen das eine Senkung des Lebensstandarts durchaus noch möglich ist und das die relativ stabile Situation Chinas eine sehr große Leistung ist.



axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, aber auch sowas schafft es nicht, 2,6m Stahlbeton zu durchschlagen.


Doch, denn davon kann man sehr viele sehr schnell abschießen.



axel25 schrieb:


> Äh, sry, aber wenn aufgrund einer Anweisung des Bundesverfassungsgerichtes Millionen sterben, nur damit 400 Leute nicht abgeschossen werden, die sowieso sterben, dann ist man dazu gezwungen.


Man ist ganz sicher nicht gezwungen, das zu tun was ein Minister sagt, wenn das dass höchste deutsche Gericht verboten hat. Ich halte so einen Befehl schon moralisch für unverantwortlich.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Beispiele weltweit die zeigen das eine Senkung des Lebensstandarts durchaus noch möglich ist und das die relativ stabile Situation Chinas eine sehr große Leistung ist.



Naja, Stabilität durch Unterdrückung ist etwas anderes als Stabilität durch Zufriedenheit wie in West-Europa.



> Doch, denn davon kann man sehr viele sehr schnell abschießen.



Ahjah, nur dass es das Zeug noch nichtmal auf den Schwarzmarkt geschafft hat-->praktisch nicht machbar.



> Man ist ganz sicher nicht gezwungen, das zu tun was ein Minister sagt, wenn das dass höchste deutsche Gericht verboten hat. Ich halte so einen Befehl schon moralisch für unverantwortlich.



Ist es besser, wenn deswegen Millionen gefährdet werden? Das ist gegen die Menschenwürde!


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was willst du mir erzählen? Nur mal so nebenbei ich bin Winkraftanlagentechniker/-monteur!


Das weiß ich und deswegen denke ich solltest du das wissen. Böse Zungen würden behaupten du wärst nur dafür, weil dein Job daran hängt. Ich möchte ausdrücklich sagen, das ich das nicht glaube, aber dann müsste man auch den Argumenten der AKW Betreibern eine ehrliche Chance geben, unabhängig davon wie falsch sie sind. Was ich damit sagen will, ist, nur weil ein Argument falsch ist, heißt das nicht das es nicht falsch ist ihm keine Chance zu geben.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du da Beleidigungen siehst, aber die sind ja sowieso nur persönliches Empfinden, denn es soll Leute geben die sich schon bei "Du erzählt Blödsinn!" beleidigt fühlen!





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Deine Behauptung ist MÜLL!





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Gehirnverbrannt ist dein Halbwissen, welches du hier verbreitest!





widder0815 schrieb:


> Und darum werden sie auch vom Staat (steuerzahler) gestützt , weil sie ja so "Rentabel" sind ja  du Wissender
> und darum ist ja Öko strom so Billig ja ? da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln !!!!!


Weil es eine neue Technologie die sich flächendeckend durchsetzen soll und diese brauchen sozusagen als Starthilfe meistens Unterstützung.

EDIT: Das hier waren zwei Posts die anscheinend automatisch zusammengefügt wurden, weil sie sonst direkt hintereinander stehen würden. Bitte über eventuelle Layout Fehler hinwegsehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. April 2011)

@ widder0815

Dann belege doch einfach deine Aussage -> 20 Jahre und dann erst rentabel! Bin gespannt! 

PS: Auch Atomstrom wird subventioniert! Klick mich

Aber auch das hatten wir schon. 

@ refraiser

Aha das sind also die Beleidigungen du du als solche empfindest, dabei blase ich nur in das selbe Horn wie widder0815. 

Warum soll ich denn falschen Argumenten glauben schenken?


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Naja, Stabilität durch Unterdrückung ist etwas anderes als Stabilität durch Zufriedenheit wie in West-Europa.


Aber Stabilität durch Unterdrückung ist besser als ein Bürgerkrieg.



axel25 schrieb:


> Ahjah, nur dass es das Zeug noch nichtmal auf den Schwarzmarkt geschafft hat-->praktisch nicht machbar.


Ich habe mehrfach erwähnt, das dass gesamte Szenario völlig unrealistisch ist, daher ist das auch kein Argument. Wenn du mit dem für den Absschuss nötigen Panzer vor dem AKW rumfahren würdest,würde das wahrscheinlich auch etwas auffallen.



axel25 schrieb:


> Ist es besser, wenn deswegen Millionen gefährdet werden? Das ist gegen die Menschenwürde!


Ein Abschuss ist gegen die Menschenwürde. Es ist nicht gegen die Verfassung nichts zu tun, wenn man um etwas sinnvolles zu tun, die Verfassung verletzen müsste.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ refraiser
> 
> Aha das sind also die Beleidigungen du du als solche empfindest, dabei blase ich nur in das selbe Horn wie widder0815.
> 
> Warum soll ich denn falschen Argumenten glauben schenken?


Wer sagt, das ich die Kommentare anderer Personen nicht auch als beleidigend ansehe, ich möchte nur nicht das dieser Thread auf die emotionale Ebene abrutscht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. April 2011)

Dafür gibts die Moderation! 

PS: Aber das du gerade mich rauspickst um mich zu belehren find ich schmeichelhaft. 

Achja Doppelpost kann man mit dem Ändern-Button verhindern!


----------



## Lubi7 (3. April 2011)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob tatsächlich solche "nullahnung" Typen in einem Kontrollraum eines AKV`s das Sagen haben, oder ist das eine makabre Parodie. ORF TVthek: Weltjournal - 30.03.2011 22:30 Uhr

Wenn das wirklich so ist, muss es ein Wunder sein, dass in DE schon längst ein AKV nicht in die Luft geflogen ist.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Aber Stabilität durch Unterdrückung ist besser als ein Bürgerkrieg.



Stabilität ist immer besser, ja, die Chinesen bessern sich allmählich, aber noch ist das nicht das wahre.



> Ich habe mehrfach erwähnt, das dass gesamte Szenario völlig unrealistisch ist, daher ist das auch kein Argument. Wenn du mit dem für den Absschuss nötigen Panzer vor dem AKW rumfahren würdest,würde das wahrscheinlich auch etwas auffallen.



Kommt drauf an: wenn in der Nähe ein Manövergelände ist, eher nicht.



> Ein Abschuss ist gegen die Menschenwürde. Es ist nicht gegen die Verfassung nichts zu tun, wenn man um etwas sinnvolles zu tun, die Verfassung verletzen müsste.



Hm, so gesehen ja, aber steht da nicht auch, das das Wohl der Allgemeinheit über dem Wohl des Einzelnen liegt?


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Aber das du gerade mich rauspickst um mich zu belehren find ich schmeichelhaft.


Ich habe einfach gerade deinen Post gelesen und das hat mich schon die ganze Zeit gestört. Ich kann das gerne auch noch jeder anderen Person schreiben die in meinen Augen ledeidigend war, aber dafür gibt es ja, wie du angemerkt hast, die Moderation. Ich wollte dich auch nicht belehren, es hat mich nur einfach gestört.



Lubi7 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob tatsächlich solche "nullahnung" Typen in einem Kontrollraum eines AKV`s das Sagen haben, oder ist das eine makabre Parodie. ORF TVthek: Weltjournal - 30.03.2011 22:30 Uhr


Leider kann ich das Video nicht abspielen, könnte daran liegen das ich meinen PC gestern neu aufgesetzt habe. Flash und Silverlight sind aber installiert, was für ein Addon braucht man denn? Firefox leitet mich nur auf die Microsoft Seite zur Personalisierung der Windows Media Players weiter.

Post 2:


axel25 schrieb:


> Stabilität ist immer besser, ja, die Chinesen  bessern sich allmählich, aber noch ist das nicht das wahre.


Ich wundere mich immer über die Leute die Demokratie in einem instabilen  Entwicklungsland einführen wollen. China hat viele große Fortschritte  gemacht und der aktuelle, militärisch zurückhaltende Kurs ihrer  Regierung, schadet auch uns nicht.



axel25 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an: wenn in der Nähe ein Manövergelände ist, eher nicht.


Die Rakete funktioniert aber nur mit einem Panzer, der nicht an Deutschland oder andere Länder die Truppen in Deutschland haben, verkauft wurde.



axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, so gesehen ja, aber steht da nicht auch, das das Wohl der Allgemeinheit über dem Wohl des Einzelnen liegt?


Dann gilt immer noch das, was ich bereits gesagt habe. Außerdem kann man  nicht Menschenleben gegen Menschenleben aufwiegen. Dieser Teil der  Verfassung ist eher darauf bezogen, das ein Einzelner die Allgemeinheit  nicht durch nichtige Angelegenheiten aufhalten sollte, was in  Deutschland vor allem beim Bau großer Infrastrukturprojekte leider sehr  oft passiert. Er sagt nicht, das dass Leben von einer Million Menschen  mehr Wert ist als das einer einzelnen Person.




EDIT: 2 Doppelposts nacheinander, sorry. Werde diese noch zusammenfügen.


----------



## refraiser (3. April 2011)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Abschuss ist gegen die Menschenwürde.



Nein, denn das wäre ein Verstoß gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz, die Menschenwürde hat damit nichts zu tun!


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein, denn das wäre ein Verstoß gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz, die Menschenwürde hat damit nichts zu tun!



Nicht nur das es nach aktueller Rechtslage gar nicht erst erlaubt ist eine entführte Passagiermaschine abzuschiesen, in den meisten Fällen könnte man gar nicht schnell genug reagieren. Die Fluglinien führen einfach zu nah an unseren AKWs entlang.




Wer immer noch glaubt unsere ach so sicheren AKWs halten einer AT-14 Spriggan stand sollte sich das hier reinziehen:

Die Waffe kann bis zu 1 m Stahl oder bis zu 3 m Stahlbeton durchschlagen.
Die Betonhülle unserer älteren AKWs ist 0,6 bis 1 m dick. Bei den neueren AKWs ist die Aussenwand bis zu 1,8 m dick.

Quelle
Freie Allgemeine: Mit der Panzerfaust gegen deutsche Atomkraftwerke?


----------



## ITpassion-de (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wer immer noch glaubt unsere ach so sicheren AKWs halten einer AT-14 Spriggan stand sollte sich das hier reinziehen:
> 
> Die Waffe kann bis zu 1 m Stahl oder bis zu 3 m Stahlbeton durchschlagen.
> Die Betonhülle unserer älteren AKWs ist 0,6 bis 1 m dick. Bei den neueren AKWs ist die Aussenwand bis zu 1,8 m dick.


 
Es ist doch ein reines Ablenkungsmanöver ob und wie welche Waffe das Reaktorgebäude durchschlagen kann. Die Achillesferse ist die Kühlung, welche sinnigerweise in der Regel deutlich leichter zu beschädigen ist. Und wie "sympathisch" sich ein AKW verhällt wenn es ohen Kühlung läuft das haben wir ja kürzlich gesehen (also vor 25 Jahren in Tschernobyl).


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist doch ein reines Ablenkungsmanöver ob und wie welche Waffe das Reaktorgebäude durchschlagen kann. Die Achillesferse ist die Kühlung, welche sinnigerweise in der Regel deutlich leichter zu beschädigen ist. Und wie "sympathisch" sich ein AKW verhällt wenn es ohen Kühlung läuft das haben wir ja kürzlich gesehen (also vor 25 Jahren in Tschernobyl).


 
Da hast du nicht unrecht. Eine defekte Kühlung kann man aber unter Umständen noch rechtzeitig reparieren. Wenn das Innere des Reaktorgebäudes in Trümmern liegt halte ich das für ziemlich unmöglich. Letztendlich läuft beides auf das selbe hinaus.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. April 2011)

und ihr glaubt das die reaktoren net bewacht werden....d.h. um so eine RPG auf den reaktor ab zu schießen müsste man nah (realativ gesehen) ran und dann sehen einen die sicherheitsbeamten und knallen einen ab (da halte ich es für wahrscheinlicher das ein flugzeug rein fliegt, weil man es ja immer noch net geschaft hat a) ein gesetz zu schaffen das den abschuss erlaubt und b) man reaktoren nicht in der beziehung schützt (wenn es nach mir ginge würde bei jedem reaktor ne Patriot-Stellung stehen um flugzeuge und auch raketen aller art (cruise missile, scud-raketen etc.) ab zu fangen und zusätzlich c) währen die wände dicker und flugzeuge müssten eine sperrzone einhalten (wird diese "durchbrochen" gäbe es EINE warnung und dann abschuss!))

mfg LAX
ps: schon komisch das hier im forum prozentual mehr leute PRO-AKW sind als in der bevölkerung (aber diese - sorry, was folgt ist eine MEINUNG und daher subjektiv - schafe lassen sich ja von den grünen und der linken etc. (auch von radikalen aktivisten (mag radikale egal welcher art nicht!) wie "greenpeace" (haben peace im namen gehen aber oft mit gewalt vor bzw. stellen sich über das gesetz, das ist schon funny!)) an der nase rumführen das es nimmer schön ist....da lobe ich mir das ich eigentlich keine der zur zeit großen parteien etc. mag


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nicht nur das es nach aktueller Rechtslage gar nicht erst erlaubt ist eine entführte Passagiermaschine abzuschiesen, in den meisten Fällen könnte man gar nicht schnell genug reagieren. Die Fluglinien führen einfach zu nah an unseren AKWs entlang.



Trotzdem ist ein Anflug recht offensichtlich, bei über 400kn würde eine Passasiermaschine im Sturzflug vermutlich auseinanderbrechen, dann kommen die Turbulenzen durch die Kühltürme und dann willst du auch noch den Reaktor treffen?



> Wer immer noch glaubt unsere ach so sicheren AKWs halten einer AT-14 Spriggan stand sollte sich das hier reinziehen:
> 
> Die Waffe kann bis zu 1 m Stahl oder bis zu 3 m Stahlbeton durchschlagen.
> Die Betonhülle unserer älteren AKWs ist 0,6 bis 1 m dick. Bei den neueren AKWs ist die Aussenwand bis zu 1,8 m dick.
> ...



Wie wäre es denn mit einem unabhängigem Gutachten oder von 2 Instituten, die man gleichsetzen könnte.
Wie gesagt, Greenpeace pickt sich gerne die Körner heraus, die schmackhaft sind.

BTW, sind 100 gegenüber 1000100 wirklich nicht egeneinander aufzurechnen. Mann muss sie irgendwann aufrechnen, und die im Flieger sterben sowieso und ich glaube, eine Explosion ist deutlich angenehmer als von Tonnen Material zerquetscht zu werden.
Von daher muss man das Ding im zweifelsfall einfach abschießen.
Oder man wird zur Rechenschaft gezogen.


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> und ihr glaubt das die reaktoren net bewacht werden....d.h. um so eine RPG auf den reaktor ab zu schießen müsste man nah (realativ gesehen) ran und dann sehen einen die sicherheitsbeamten und knallen einen ab (da halte ich es für wahrscheinlicher das ein flugzeug rein fliegt, weil man es ja immer noch net geschaft hat a) ein gesetz zu schaffen das den abschuss erlaubt und b) man reaktoren nicht in der beziehung schützt (wenn es nach mir ginge würde bei jedem reaktor ne Patriot-Stellung stehen um flugzeuge und auch raketen aller art (cruise missile, scud-raketen etc.) ab zu fangen und zusätzlich c) währen die wände dicker und flugzeuge müssten eine sperrzone einhalten (wird diese "durchbrochen" gäbe es EINE warnung und dann abschuss!))



Wachdienste kosten Geld. AKWs sollen Geld einbringen und keines kosten. Die paar tatsächlich vorhandenen Wachleute würde ich nicht gerade als unüberwindbares Hinderniss ansehen.



> mfg LAX
> ps: schon komisch das hier im forum prozentual mehr leute PRO-AKW sind als in der bevölkerung (aber diese - sorry, was folgt ist eine MEINUNG und daher subjektiv - schafe lassen sich ja von den grünen und der linken etc. (auch von radikalen aktivisten (mag radikale egal welcher art nicht!) wie "greenpeace" (haben peace im namen gehen aber oft mit gewalt vor bzw. stellen sich über das gesetz, das ist schon funny!)) an der nase rumführen das es nimmer schön ist....da lobe ich mir das ich eigentlich keine der zur zeit großen parteien etc. mag



Ein interessante politische Einstellung hast du da. Hast du schon mal so weit gedacht das diejenigen die sich seit Jahren von schwarz-gelb anlügen lassen und immer noch schwarz- gelb wählen die eigentlichen Schafe sind?
Und was bitte willst du mit den Linken? Die Partei ist so oder so unwählbar, aber das Problem hat sich ja glücklicherweise auf biologische Weise erledigt.






axel25 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein Anflug recht offensichtlich, bei über 400kn würde eine Passasiermaschine im Sturzflug vermutlich auseinanderbrechen, dann kommen die Turbulenzen durch die Kühltürme und dann willst du auch noch den Reaktor treffen?



Tag täglich schaffen es tausende Passagiermaschienen im Sinkflug ziemlich genau den gleichen Punkt einer Landebahn zu treffen.




> Wie wäre es denn mit einem unabhängigem Gutachten oder von 2 Instituten, die man gleichsetzen könnte.
> Wie gesagt, Greenpeace pickt sich gerne die Körner heraus, die schmackhaft sind.


Greenpeace ist nicht so dumm und fälscht Zahlen die jeder in Wikipedia oder sonstwo überprüfen kann.



> BTW, sind 100 gegenüber 1000100 wirklich nicht egeneinander aufzurechnen. Mann muss sie irgendwann aufrechnen, und die im Flieger sterben sowieso und ich glaube, eine Explosion ist deutlich angenehmer als von Tonnen Material zerquetscht zu werden.
> Von daher muss man das Ding im zweifelsfall einfach abschießen.
> Oder man wird zur Rechenschaft gezogen.


Aktuell würde man zur Rechenschafft gezogen werden wenn man abschiesen lassen würde.


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein, denn das wäre ein Verstoß gegen das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz, die Menschenwürde hat damit nichts zu tun!


Ich zitiere das Bundesverfassungsgericht:


> Die Ermächtigung der Streitkräfte, gemäß § 14 Abs. 3 des Luftsicherheitsgesetzes durch unmittelbare Einwirkung mit Waffengewalt ein Luftfahrzeug abzuschießen, das gegen das Leben von Menschen eingesetzt werden soll, ist mit dem Recht auf Leben nach Art. 2 Abs. 2 Satz 1 GG in Verbindung mit der Menschenwürdegarantie des Art. 1 Abs. 1 GG nicht vereinbar, soweit davon tatunbeteiligte Menschen an Bord des Luftfahrzeugs betroffen werden.


Zitat von Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes:


> Artikel 1
> 
> (1) Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten und zu schützen ist Verpflichtung aller staatlichen Gewalt.
> 
> ...


Daher würde das durchaus gegen die Verfassung bzw. sogar die Grundrechte verstoßen. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Wer immer noch glaubt unsere ach so sicheren AKWs halten einer AT-14 Spriggan stand sollte sich das hier reinziehen:
> 
> Die Waffe kann bis zu 1 m Stahl oder bis zu 3 m Stahlbeton durchschlagen.
> Die Betonhülle unserer älteren AKWs ist 0,6 bis 1 m dick. Bei den neueren AKWs ist die Aussenwand bis zu 1,8 m dick.
> ...


Das ist schon wieder eine Greenpeace Studie,ich nenne doch hier auch nicht dauernd Studien des AKW Betreiber. Selbst die von mir genannten Werte sind, wie bereits geschrieben, sehr, sehr, sehr optimistisch. Diese Studie grenzt aber an unmöglich.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Achillesferse ist die Kühlung,


Die Stromversorgung ist sicherlich eines der größten Probleme, aber auch eines der am einfachsten zu lösenden. Einfach mehr Sicherheitsleute abstellen und fertig.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> RPG


Es geht nicht um eine RPG, sondern um eine Panzerabwehrrakete. Der Waffentyp ist ein anderer.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> a) ein gesetz zu schaffen das den abschuss erlaubt


Und hoffentlich auch nie schafft.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> b) man reaktoren nicht in der beziehung schützt (wenn es nach mir ginge würde bei jedem reaktor ne Patriot-Stellung stehen um flugzeuge und auch raketen aller art (cruise missile, scud-raketen etc.) ab zu fangen und zusätzlich


Und wenn es nach mir ginge würden wir ganz sicher nicht ein mit Zivilisten bemanntes Flugzeug abschiessen. Eine Patriot Stellung dahinzustellen um Raketen abzuschiessen wäre aber durchaus eine Überlegung, hundertprozentigen Schutz vor Raketen bietet aber auch sie nicht.




DarthLAX schrieb:


> c) währen die wände dicker und flugzeuge müssten eine sperrzone einhalten (wird diese "durchbrochen" gäbe es EINE warnung und dann abschuss!))


Sperrzone größer machen wäre keine schlechte Idee, aber Wände dicker machen könnte bei manchen AKWs kompliziert werden.
Meine Meinung zum Abschuss solltest du mittlerweile kennen.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> da lobe ich mir das ich eigentlich keine der zur zeit großen parteien etc. mag


Blockade ist noch schlechter als eine mittelmäßige Regierung. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein Anflug recht offensichtlich, bei über 400kn würde eine Passasiermaschine im Sturzflug vermutlich auseinanderbrechen, dann kommen die Turbulenzen durch die Kühltürme und dann willst du auch noch den Reaktor treffen?


Alle Szenarien sind sehr unrealistisch, das heißt aber nicht das sie nicht eintreten können. Wir müssen uns gegen diese so gut es ohne zu große finanzielle Belastung wappnen bis uns durch die erneuerbaren Energien die entsprechende Strommenge zur Verfügung steht.



axel25 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem unabhängigem Gutachten oder von 2 Instituten, die man gleichsetzen könnte.
> Wie gesagt, Greenpeace pickt sich gerne die Körner heraus, die schmackhaft sind.


Dito.



axel25 schrieb:


> BTW, sind 100 gegenüber 1000100 wirklich nicht egeneinander aufzurechnen. Mann muss sie irgendwann aufrechnen, und die im Flieger sterben sowieso und ich glaube, eine Explosion ist deutlich angenehmer als von Tonnen Material zerquetscht zu werden.
> Von daher muss man das Ding im zweifelsfall einfach abschießen.
> Oder man wird zur Rechenschaft gezogen.


Man sollte zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wenn man es abschießt. Wieso gibt es hierso viel Zustimmung für etwas, was klar gegen unsere Verfassung steht.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wachdienste kosten Geld. AKWs sollen Geld einbringen und keines kosten. Die paar tatsächlich vorhandenen Wachleute würde ich nicht gerade als unüberwindbares Hinderniss ansehen.


Ich denke die zusätzlichen Kosten für Wachdienste wären bezahlbar, das müsste aber die Politik durchsetzen. Und das die AKW Betreiber Geld verdienen wollen, kannst du ihnen nicht vorwerfen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Ein interessante politische Einstellung hast du da. Hast du schon mal so weit gedacht das diejenigen die sich seit Jahren von schwarz-gelb anlügen lassen und immer noch schwarz- gelb wählen die eigentlichen Schafe sind?
> Und was bitte willst du mit den Linken? Die Partei ist so oder so unwählbar, aber das Problem hat sich ja glücklicherweise auf biologische Weise erledigt.


Willst du dann die Grünen wählen? Hast du schonmal ihr Programm gelesen und die Äußerungen der Parteiführung mitbekommen? Von denen möchte ich nicht regiert werden.


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Das ist schon wieder eine Greenpeace Studie,ich nenne doch hier auch nicht dauernd Studien des AKW Betreiber. Selbst die von mir genannten Werte sind, wie bereits geschrieben, sehr, sehr, sehr optimistisch. Diese Studie grenzt aber an unmöglich.


 
Es ist doch völlig egal von wem die Studie kommt. Die Durschlagskraft der Waffe (siehe dein eigener Wikipedia Link) und die Baustärken der Reaktorgebäude sind korrekt. Da brauche ich keinen Experten der mir verkaufen will das die Rakete nicht durchkommt. 




> Willst du dann die Grünen wählen? Hast du schonmal ihr Programm gelesen und die Äußerungen der Parteiführung mitbekommen? Von denen möchte ich nicht regiert werden.


Mich haben sie jetzt soweit das ich grün wähle. Wenn schwarz-gelb keinen aufs Dach bekommt laufen unsere AKWs noch bis sie von alleine auseinanderfallen.
Und ja ich habe die Äusserungen der Parteiführung mitbekommen, genauso wie den Müll den Merkel und Co verzapft.


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es ist doch völlig egal von wem die Studie kommt. Die Durschlagskraft der Waffe (siehe dein eigener Wikipedia Link) und die Baustärken der Reaktorgebäude sind korrekt. Da brauche ich keinen Experten der mir verkaufen will das die Rakete nicht durchkommt.


Mein Link war nur dafür da, Personen die nicht wussten um welche Waffe es geht zu informieren. Ich habe nicht behauptet das die Werte stimmen, sondern habe sie noch angezweifelt. Das sind Herstellerwerte und so wie nvidia schreibt unsere neue Karte ist 250% schneller als die alte. Es kommt auf die Umstände an, und Greenpeace hat diese Werte natürlich gerne übernommen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Mich haben sie jetzt soweit das ich grün wähle. Wenn schwarz-gelb keinen aufs Dach bekommt laufen unsere AKWs noch bis sie von alleine auseinanderfallen.
> Und ja ich habe die Äusserungen der Parteiführung mitbekommen, genauso wie den Müll den Merkel und Co verzapft.


Und was ist mit der SPD? Ich bin auch kein Anhänger, aber sie bieten ziemlich oft vernünftige Lösungen, zumindest wenn man sie mit den anderen Parteien vergleicht.



Lubi7 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob tatsächlich solche "nullahnung" Typen in einem Kontrollraum eines AKV`s das Sagen haben, oder ist das eine makabre Parodie. ORF TVthek: Weltjournal - 30.03.2011 22:30 Uhr


Ich habe den verlinkten Beitrag nun komplett angesehen und muss ersteinmal einige Fehler bzw. Ungereimtheiten anmerken:

Ab etwa 3:40:
Dieser Experte suggeriert dadurch, das er sagt man sei zum gleichem Ergebnis gekommen, es würden die gleichen Standarts haben. Außerdem ist es nicht so, das weil jetzt etwas passiert ist, das die Berechnung falsch ist.

Ab etwa 4:15
Es gab insgesamt 74 meldepflichtige Störungen in deutschen Atomkraftwerken, keine 6000.

Ab etwa 9:35
Das ist das was du wahrscheinlich meinst, hier liegt zu erst einmal gar kein Störfall vor, denn es gab nur 3 Störfalle in der gesamten deutschen Geschichte. Da die Doku anscheinend sehr meinungsmachend ist, was man alleine schon an den von mir geannten Punkten sehen kann, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen dass sie die Szenen aus dem Kontext gerißen haben. Zuverlässige Angaben zum Verhalten der Mitarbeiter gibt es bis jetzt nicht, bisher haben sie aber meist relativ souverän agiert.

Ab etwa 11:50
Es wird nicht gesagt wie lange diese Person noch Kernkraftwerk Ingeneur war, er ist aber ganz sicher nicht auf dem aktuellen Wissensstand. Seit Tschernobyl hat sich sehr viel getan.

Ab etwa 22.40
Das stimmt nicht. Es bezieht sich nur auf einzelne Kernkraftwerke und es gibt z.B. auch im Umkreis von Fernsehsendern eine deutlich erhöhte Leukämierate.


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Mein Link war nur dafür da, Personen die nicht wussten um welche Waffe es geht zu informieren. Ich habe nicht behauptet das die Werte stimmen, sondern habe sie noch angezweifelt. Das sind Herstellerwerte und so wie nvidia schreibt unsere neue Karte ist 250% schneller als die alte. Es kommt auf die Umstände an, und Greenpeace hat diese Werte natürlich gerne übernommen.



Wenn jemand die genauen Werte kennen muss dann ja wohl der Hersteller. Es ist ja nicht so das die Waffe erst für 2015 angekündigt wurde, nein sie wird schon jahrelang in mehreren Ländern produziert. Meinst du nicht es wäre jemandem aufgefallen wenn die Durchschlagskraft nicht stimmen würde?



> Und was ist mit der SPD? Ich bin auch kein Anhänger, aber sie bieten ziemlich oft vernünftige Lösungen, zumindest wenn man sie mit den anderen Parteien vergleicht.


 
Ich wohne in Rheinlandpfalz. Noch Fragen?


----------



## axel25 (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Tag täglich schaffen es tausende Passagiermaschienen im Sinkflug ziemlich genau den gleichen Punkt einer Landebahn zu treffen.



Mit einem auffälligem Landeanflug...



> Greenpeace ist nicht so dumm und fälscht Zahlen die jeder in Wikipedia oder sonstwo überprüfen kann.



Ohne Worte...



> Aktuell würde man zur Rechenschafft gezogen werden wenn man abschiesen lassen würde.





refraiser schrieb:


> Ich zitiere das Bundesverfassungsgericht:
> Zitat von Artikel 1 des Grundgesetzes:
> Daher würde das durchaus gegen die Verfassung bzw. sogar die Grundrechte verstoßen.
> 
> Man sollte zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, wenn man es abschießt. Wieso gibt es hierso viel Zustimmung für etwas, was klar gegen unsere Verfassung steht.



Sorry, aber dann sterben anstatt der 400 Leute in der Maschine 2 Millionen Menschen, 80 Millionen sind akut betrpffen und weitere 100 Millionen ebenfalls. Das ist keine Frage des rechtes, das ist die Frage, ob das Individuum wichtiger ist als die Masse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich will auf "richtigen Zeitpunkt" vs. Egoismus hinaus.



Achso...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Der Energieverbrauch der Menschheit steigt seit ettlichen Jahrtausenden und das Verlangen nach Energie wird auch in Zukunft weitersteigen



Absolut richtig.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Das abzubrechen führte, führt und wird führen zu einer Verlangsamung des Anstieg des Lebensstandards, je nach Dehnung des Abbruches sogar zu einem Stillstand oder einem gewissen Rückgang für einige



Das denke ich auch, zumindest für die meisten Menschen würde das bedeuten, dass sie weniger haben als jetzt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber auch: Die der Menschheit (auf diesem Planeten - aber wenn wir nicht mal den schonen können, können wir auch keinen neuen besiedeln) zur Verfügung stehende Energiemenge ist langfristig begrenzt.



Begrenzt ja, wann und in welchem Maß kannst du aber nicht seriös beantworten, da die Menschen ja noch nicht alles ausgeschöpft haben, bzw. noch nicht mal alle Energiegewinnmöglichkeiten angezapft haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man mag viel darüber diskutieren können, wo das tollerierbare Limit - je nachdem, welche ökologischen Maßstäbe man einbezieht und welche Techniken man zu Grunde legt vor 100 Jahren (auf der Welt soll es noch was anderes als Menschen geben, real existierende Technologie) oder meinetwegen auch erst in 1000 Jahren (vollständige Umstrukturierung des Planeten in eine künstlichte, der Grundversorgung der Menschen dienende Konstruktion unter Verwendung von Techniken, die bislang reines Wunschdenken sind). Aber es gibt kein unbegrenztes Wachstum.



Richtig, ich kann mir auch einen komplett bebauten Planeten nicht vorstellen, auf dem 200 Milliarden Menschen leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung:
> An irgend einem Punkt zwische "heute" und "in ein paar Jahrhunderten" wird die Menschheit den Zuwachs ihres Energieverbrauches stoppen müssen und das wird einen Verzicht auf Lebensstandard(zuwachs) bedeuten.



Das ist eben das Problem. Eine Zivilisation steigert ihren Energiebedarf immer weiter, so weit, dass sie daran zu Grunde gehen wird, das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung dazu.
Das siehst du doch heute auch schon. Schau dir Nordamerika an. Dort ist das Stromnetz nicht wirklich stabil, kleinere Ausfälle gibts immer mal, größere sieht man dann im Fernsehen, da der Energiebedarf der USA aber auch weiter steigen wird, ist ein Kollaps nicht nur möglich, sondern wahrscheinlich, man kennt das Datum nur noch nicht, aber jeder weiß, dass er kommen wird.
Komischer Weise, obwohl jeder weiß, dass es ihn geben wird, macht keiner was dagegen, entweder in Nachhaltigkeit und Energieeffizienz investieren oder eben in mehr Kraftwerke und Netzausbau investieren. Also wird das Stromnetz in Nordamerika irgendwann zusammenbrechen und dann ist alles dunkel.

Europa geht noch, da hier alles enger vernetzt ist, Schwankungen können schneller ausgeglichen werden.
Aber auch hier zeichnet sich schon langsam ab, dass das Stromnetz nicht so stabil ist, wie es sein müsste und durch Neubauten von Kraftwerken, insbesondere an der Küste, z.B. Windparks, brauchst du auch neue Leitungen, denn die bestehenden können das nicht verkraften.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welchen objektiven, nicht egoistischen Grund gibt es, diesen Zeitpunkt nicht "jetzt" zu setzen?



Den gibt es nicht, denn auch wenn du sagst, dass das, was du derzeit hast, dir reicht, reicht er anderen nicht und noch wieder andere haben gar nichts, die wollen mehr, bzw. alles. Du kannst es also keinem Recht machen und das ist das Problem bei der Sache, daher auch meine Einschätzung: Das System wird zusammenbrechen, erst dann "fällt" den Menschen auf, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho ist der optimale Zeitpunkt in der westlichen Welt für eine Deckelung des Verbrauches schon vergangen, aber noch sind wir in einer Situation, in der wir uns regenerativ Versorgen könnten, ohne Abstriche machen zu müssen und wenn wir die Anstrengungen, die zur Zeit darauf gerichtet werden, in neuer Weise zusätzliche/mehr Energie zu verbrauchen, darauf konzentrieren, bei konstantem Lebensstandard den Energieverbrauch durch höhere Effizienz zu senken, dann könnten wir dem großen Zusammenbruch entrinnen.



Richtig, durch den Einsatz von regenerativen Energien kannst du dafür Sorgen, dass der Planet weniger "beschädigt" wird, gerade wenn man sich den Tiefbau anschaut, was da für "Wunden" hinterlassen werden.
Aber trotzdem wird der Energiebedarf steigen, nicht nur für den einzelnen, der immer mehr Dinge besitzt/benutzt, die mit Energie versorgt werden müssen, sondern auch für die Produktion von Gütern, für die auch Energie benötigt wird und für die Förderung von Rohstoffen, auch da muss immer mehr Energie aufgewendet werden, das gleiche gilt für Recycling.
Das Dilemma ist nun, wie erklärst du der restlichen Welt, dass nachhaltig gelebt werden muss. Die westliche Welt sollte als Vorbild dienen, doch das bedeutet ja nicht, dass andere es ihr gleich tun werden und solange die Industrie mit dem Bau von Kohlekraftwerken und Atomkraftwerken immer noch eine Menge Geld verdienen können, wird sich das auch nicht ändern.
Die Kosten für die Endlagerung (AKW) und die Kosten für den Klimawandel (CO²) müssten schon im Preis der beiden Kraftwerkstypen stecken, damit sie niemand mehr baut, damit jedem klar ist, dass das sowohl ein ökonomischen als auch ökologisches Desaster wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> D.h. wer sich täglich körperlich betätigt und deswegen nicht einen Tag mit nur waschen auskommt, der könnte weiterhin duschen - aber bitte in einem perfekt isolierten Bad, durch geothermie vor- und mittels Solarthermie aufgeheiztem Wasser.



Mein Haus wird inzwischen komplett von den Solarzellen betrieben, die auf meinem Dach sind, ich produziere so viel Strom, dass ich im Sommer auch das Haus meiner Schwiegereltern mit anschließen werde.
Die Kosten für die Produktion von Solarzellen mögen hoch sein und wie umweltfreundlich sie genau sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wenn jeder sein Dach mit Solaranlagen vollknallt, dann ist das immerhin schon etwas und wir könnten die Kohlekraftwerke zusammen mit den AKWs abschalten.
Ach ja, ich dusche täglich, nur dann fühle ich mich wohl und darauf verzichte ich nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer elektronische Unterhaltungsmedien braucht: Bitte. Aber mal ehrlich - gibts nicht genug Spiele von vor 5 Jahren, die heute genauso (oder mehr) Spaß machen würden, als aktuelle Titel und die man auf einem 30 W statt 300 W Rechner spielen könnte?



Willst du darauf wirklich eine Antwort haben? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre es ein so großer Nachteil, ein funktionierendes ÖPNV System zu nutzen?



Das ist das Dilemma, sie funktionieren eben nicht, zumindest nie dort, wo man sie gebrauchen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> das die aktuellen oft nichts taugen, ist mir klar - ÖPNV steht nunmal vor dem Henne-Ei--Kapitalismus-Problem, demnach neue Linien nur eingerichtet werden, wenn sie sich lohnen, was sie aber nicht können, solange niemand ÖPNV nutzen kann/will, weil er damit nicht ans Ziel kommt



Ich bin auch dafür, dass das System ausgebaut wird, wenn der Staat schon was subventionieren muss, dann doch bitte das und nicht irgendwelche Unternehmen, die man durch Steuererleichterungen anlockt.



Rolk schrieb:


> Tag täglich schaffen es tausende Passagiermaschienen im Sinkflug ziemlich genau den gleichen Punkt einer Landebahn zu treffen.



Das klappt deswegen so gut, weil sie ein Instrumenten Landesystem haben.
Beim Atomkraftwerk gibts das nicht, das musst du so treffen, und das ist nicht einfach. Versuch mal mit dem Jetski eine kleine Boje zu treffen, schwerer als man denkt und ein Jetski ist nicht schnell, ein Flugzeug schon.


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Mit einem auffälligem Landeanflug...



Und wenn die Flugzeugentführer Merkel persönlich über Funk ihre Absichten mitteilen würden. Bis sich alle in der Befehlskette durchringen können die Verantwortung zu übernehmen gegen geltendes Recht ein Passagierflugzeug abzuschiesen ist das Flugzeug schon 3 mal im Ziel. 




> Ohne Worte...


 
Machs mal mit Worten.





> Sorry, aber dann sterben anstatt der 400 Leute in der Maschine 2 Millionen Menschen, 80 Millionen sind akut betrpffen und weitere 100 Millionen ebenfalls. Das ist keine Frage des rechtes, das ist die Frage, ob das Individuum wichtiger ist als die Masse.


 
Das ist deine Meinung. Du kannst es aber drehen und wenden wie du willst, nach aktuellem Recht dürfen wir keine Passagiermaschiene abschiesen.



> Das klappt deswegen so gut, weil sie ein Instrumenten Landesystem haben.
> Beim Atomkraftwerk gibts das nicht, das musst du so treffen, und das ist nicht einfach. Versuch mal mit dem Jetski eine kleine Boje zu treffen, schwerer als man denkt und ein Jetski ist nicht schnell, ein Flugzeug schon.


 
Ich habe ein passenderes Beispiel. Am 11.09. war die Trefferquote recht gut, dafür das es so schwierig sein soll ein Flugzeug in ein Ziel zu steuern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe ein passenderes Beispiel. Am 11.09. war die Trefferquote recht gut, dafür das es so schwierig sein soll ein Flugzeug in ein Ziel zu steuern.


 
Ein Wolkenkratzer bietet ein besseres Ziel von weitem, du kannst es also besser anvisieren als eine kleine Kuppe, die inmitten von ein paar Bäumen/Wäldern/Häusern steht.
Auch das Pentagon ist recht groß, kein Vergleich mit dem Teil des AKWs, wo der Reaktor drin steht.
Die Kühltürme treffen wird nicht reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Solange unser Nachbarland Frankreich 59 Reaktoren in Betrieb hat, davon mehrere an der Grenze zu Deutschland, halte ich einen schnellen Ausstieg in Deutschland für wenig sinnvoll.



Definiere "schnell".




Split99999 schrieb:


> ITpassion-de
> 
> Moderne (!) Atomkraftwerke haben aber immense Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (anders als das in Tschernobyl oder Fukushima).



Tschernobyl verfügte über alle Sicherheitsschaltungen, die zur Verhinderung eines Reaktorunglückes, wie es geschehen ist, im Normalbetrieb zu verhindern. Die einzige zusätzliche Sicherheitsvorkehrung gegen ein Unglück wie in Fukushima, über die deutsche Reaktoren verfügen, ist ihr Standort. Der Standort in Fukushima galt bis vor wenigen Wochen als vollkommen sicher.
Diese Liste lässt sich auch mit Harrisburg und vermutlich den meisten Kat4 Störfällen fortsetzen: Kein einziger davon ist passiert, weil man dieses Risiko bewusst eingegangen ist. Alle konnten passieren, weil man sich geirrt hat oder weil das "undenkbar" geschehen ist.
Über welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gegen Fehlplanungen und Undenkbare Ereignisse verfügen deutsche AKWs?




refraiser schrieb:


> Es ist billiger Atomstrom bis zur Abschaltung des letzten AKWs zu subventionieren und denn Anteil der Betreiber an den Kosten noch hochzuschrauben, als jetzt auszusteigen.



"unendlich teuer" kann nicht billiger sein, als irgendetwas anderes.



> Ich würde Greenpeace nicht als unabhängig bezeichnen,



moooooment.
Du bist der Meinung, das deutsche AKWs relativ sicher wären, weil soviele Leute den AKW-Betreibern genau auf die Finger gucken und die sich deswegen keine Fehler erlauben können und wollen. Wenn diese Argumentation richtig ist (ich bin anderer Meinung), dann sollte sie wohl erst recht bei einer umstrittenen, mit reichen Lobby verfeindeten und von Spendenen lebenden Organsiation anwendbar sein, oder?




refraiser schrieb:


> Du besitzt ein unauffälliges Auto, indem du eine Panzerabwehrrakete transportieren kannst?



Mach ich auch. Ich besitze sogar ein unauffälliges Fahrrad und eine Tasche (unauffällig? Wurde jedenfalls noch nie deswegen angehalten  ), in die mit etwas Glück ne Javelin oder AT13, ganz sicher aber was vom Format Armbrust passen würde. (und große Zielsysteme bräuchte man sicherlich nicht)



> Eine Panzerabwehrrakete durchschlägt zwar tatsächlich mehrere Meter Beton, aber es gibt noch genügend andere Schutzschichten und selbst bei deren Zerstörung würde ein GAU nicht zwangsläufig eintreten.



Wenn man bis zum Reaktor durchdringt, dann hätte man ähnlich massive Probleme, wie in Japan. Deutsche AKWs sind nicht für ein Szenario ausgelegt, bei dem RDB und Containment zeitgleich durchbohrt werden.

Wenn was problematisch ist, dann das Durchdringen als solches. 1-2 m Stahlbeton sind zwar durchaus möglich, aber was viele Vergessen: Dahinter liegt dann erstmal ein halbes Gebäude mit Inhalt. Nahezu Worst-Case für HEAT.

Aber:
Wieso überhaupt Rakete? Wenn es -für gewöhnlich nicht sehr unauffällige- Greenpeace-Aktivisten schaffen, gänzlich ohne Gewalt eine Reaktorkuppel bei Tageslicht zu erklettern, dann sollte es einer Terroristengruppe mit paramilitärischer Ausbildung bei Nacht wohl erst recht gelingen. D.h. bei Angriffen auf den Reaktor selbst reden wir realistischerweise von Panzerminen oder speziell angefertigen Sprengsätzen bis zu einem Gewicht von 5x 20-30kg. Die gleichen Dinger, die in Afghanistan & Co gern mal ganze Panzer von der Straße werfen - nur das sie hier exakt platziert werden und das man für eine so brisante Aktion nicht den billigsten, selbstgemischten Sprengstoff nimmt.
Sowas wird eine "etwas" andere Wirkung erzeugen, als so ein mikriger 5 kg Gefechtskopf einer einzelnen Infanteriewaffe.

(im übrigen: s.u. "Wieso eigentlich Reaktor?")



refraiser schrieb:


> Es ist nicht möglich jetzt auszusteigen, ohne dass das unglaublich teuer wäre.



So what?
Es ist nicht möglich, jetzt weiterzumachen, ohne dass das unglaublich teuer wäre.




widder0815 schrieb:


> Werden wir sehn ... wenn ich 150€ an Strom bezahlen darf(jetzt 40€) ... dann kicke ich den ersten öko Futzi vom Fahrad den ich sehe... (sowar ich hir schreibe)



Wenn ich hier weitere Androhungen physischer Gewalt sehe, dann kicke ich das erste Arschloch ausm Forum, dass ich sehe... (so war ich hier Mod bin) 




widder0815 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Magdeburg , bei uns werden diese Windräder gebaut ... und Windparks stehen hir zu hauf rum , wir haben hir einen sehr grossen "öko" strom anteil ... ich bezahle 30cent die Kw/h ... was ja noch vom Staat gestützt ist ...



Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, dir einen vernünftigen Stromanbieter zu suchen 
Ich zahl 22 Cent bei 0% Atom, 0% Kohle und 0% Gas und ohne staatliche Stütze, aber mit 0,5 Cent Investition in neue EE-Anlagen.




refraiser schrieb:


> Nein, Greenpeace legt immer die schlimmsten Möglichkeiten auf den Tisch.



Andere legen sie in die Landschaft.



> Das man das Teil vllt. noch aufbauen muss und im Gegensatz zu dir glaube ich durchaus das so etwas in der Umgebung eines Kernkraftwerks auffallen würde.



Und was passiert, wenn "sowas auffällt"?
Waffensysteme, die mehrere Stunden Vorbereitung brauchen, sind ein bißchen "out". Wer auch immer sowas bemerkt, hat 2-3 Minuten, bis er die Handelnden, ausgerüstet mit Schutzwesten und Feuerdeckung durch Kollegen, getötet haben muss - sonst geht der Schuss los.



> Das ist ein Problem, das aber auch damit zusammenhängt, das die Betreiber sich teilweise nicht trauen Aktivisten aufzuhalten wegen der negativen Schlagzeilen.



:rofl: :rofl:




axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven: Ist nicht Vattenfall hauptverantwortlich für Krümmel?



K.A. wie die das intern geregelt haben (Pressesprecher war jedenfalls Vattenfall), aber Eigentum ist 50% E.On. Möglich, dass die kein eigenes Personal beisteuern - aber unmöglich, dass sie dem handelnden Personal nicht zugestimmt haben. Was imho aufs gleiche rauskommt, wenn es um Verantwortung geht.




refraiser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ein RPG, sondern um eine Panzerabwehrrakete. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.



Mal so als kleine Anmerkung: Die RPG wurden und werden als Panzerabwehrwaffe entwickelt und eingesetzt - und die neueren sind afaik auch alle mit Raketenantrieb ausgestattet.



> Ich glaube kaum das eine Anweisung der Luftwaffe wichtiger ist als eine Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.



Auf alle Fälle ist der deutsche Soldat (mit verdammt guten Grund) dazu verpflichtet, sich primär an letzteres zu halten.




widder0815 schrieb:


> Ein Windrad braucht auch 20 Jahre um die Produktionskosten einzuholen , mit dem Bitteren Beigeschmack das die Lebensdauer auch soviel beträgt (von Haufen Giftmüll bei der Produktion mal zu schweigen)



Diesen ****** hast du schon einmal behauptet und konntest ihn bis heute nicht belegen.
Letzte Warnung: Hier wird sachlich diskutiert, Märchenerzählen nicht geduldet.




refraiser schrieb:


> EDIT: Das hier waren zwei Posts die anscheinend automatisch zusammengefügt wurden, weil sie sonst direkt hintereinander stehen würden. Bitte über eventuelle Layout Fehler hinwegsehen.


 
Technische Anmerkung: Wir haben (leider, leider  ) keine Funktion zum automatischen zusammenfügen und es wurden auf dein Post auch keine Moderationswerkzeuge angewendet. (Bugs haben wir dagegen einige  )




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es ist doch ein reines Ablenkungsmanöver ob und wie welche Waffe das Reaktorgebäude durchschlagen kann. Die Achillesferse ist die Kühlung, welche sinnigerweise in der Regel deutlich leichter zu beschädigen ist. Und wie "sympathisch" sich ein AKW verhällt wenn es ohen Kühlung läuft das haben wir ja kürzlich gesehen



*vollste Zustimmung*

Die überlebenswichtigen Gebäude drum rum sind weder gegen militärische Angriffe noch gegen Flugzeugabstürze gesichert und für letztere ggf. auch noch leichter zu treffen (auf alle Fälle der Gesamtkomplex).




Rolk schrieb:


> Da hast du nicht unrecht. Eine defekte Kühlung kann man aber unter Umständen noch rechtzeitig reparieren.



Wenn ich Fukushima als Maßstab nehme, dann hat man bei Zerstörung des äußersten Abfuhrsystems ca. einen Tag. Das wäre im Falle des deutschen Kraftwerkes der Kühlturm bzw. die Ansaugöffnung am Fluß, beide extrem leicht anzugreifen und schwer zu zerstören.
Bei einer Zerstörung der Pumpen des sekundären Kühlreislaufes dürften wohl nur wenige Stunden bleiben. Bei Schäden an Systemen des Primärkreislaufes (und seien es einfach nur die Stromleitungen, die in die Reaktorkuppel gehen), kann man wohl in Minuten rechnen, bis irreparable Schäden auftreten und < eine Stunde, bis eine Freisetzung von Radioaktivität verhindert werden kann.

Jetzt mal zum Vergleich: knapp 10 Jahre nach dem letzten terroristischen Angriff mit einem Passagierflugzeug ist die volle Funktion des Zielgebietes noch nicht wiederhergestellt. "Einen Tag" nach den Geschehnissen hatte man sich noch nicht einmal ein Bild von der Lage gemacht.




axel25 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist ein Anflug recht offensichtlich, bei über 400kn würde eine Passasiermaschine im Sturzflug vermutlich auseinanderbrechen, dann kommen die Turbulenzen durch die Kühltürme und dann willst du auch noch den Reaktor treffen?



- "offensichtlich": Klar. Aber was nützt einem das, außer dass man Kameras drauf hält? Selbst wenn es der Luftwaffe erlaubt wäre, willkürlich die Tötung hunderter Zivilisten anzuordnen, hätten wir immer noch genug AKWs, die näher am nächsten Flugkorridor dran sind, als an der nächsten Luftwaffenbasis. (von der Zeit für Entscheidung&Start mal ganz abgesehen. Oder von den Kosten einer 24/7 Bereitschaft, die noch einmal wer zahlen würde? Ach ja, der Steuerzahler... AKWs bringen ja schließlich Gewinne ein)
- "auseinanderbrechen": Ohne enge Manöver definitiv nicht
- Turbulenzen: Nur in Windrichtung bzw. direkt darüber. Bleiben 340° frei.
Das Ziel ist trotzdem eher klein, das stimmt - aber nicht kleiner als z.b. ein ein paar dutzend Meter breites Hochhaus und da liegt die Trefferquote aktuell bei 100%. Wie hoch dürfte sie bei lebenswichtigen Anlagen eines AKWs sein, um von "tragbarem Restrisiko" zu sprechen? 0,01%? 0,000001%?


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Wolkenkratzer bietet ein besseres Ziel von weitem, du kannst es also besser anvisieren als eine kleine Kuppe, die inmitten von ein paar Bäumen/Wäldern/Häusern steht.
> Auch das Pentagon ist recht groß, kein Vergleich mit dem Teil des AKWs, wo der Reaktor drin steht.
> Die Kühltürme treffen wird nicht reichen.


 
Im 2. Weltkrieg wurden mit Sprengstoff vollgeladene Bomber per Fernsteuerung von einem anderen Flugzeug aus auf kleine Ziele wie Brücken gestürzt. Ein Pilot aus Fleisch und Blut schafft das schon lange so ein frei stehendes  Ziel zu treffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Wie schnell sind diese Flugzeuge denn geflogen?


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie schnell sind diese Flugzeuge denn geflogen?


 
Modellabhängig +-400 km/h. Das ist schneller als eine Passagiermaschiene im Landeanflug.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

_objektiven Grund, nicht jetzt den Energieverbrauch zu senken_


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht



Eben. Und damit wird der ganze Rest nicht mehr zu einer objektiven Diskussion, sondern zu einer egoistischen Debatte:



> , denn auch wenn du sagst, dass das, was du derzeit hast, dir reicht, reicht er anderen nicht und noch wieder andere haben gar nichts, die wollen mehr, bzw. alles. Du kannst es also keinem Recht machen und das ist das Problem bei der Sache, daher auch meine Einschätzung: Das System wird zusammenbrechen, erst dann "fällt" den Menschen auf, dass es so nicht weiter gehen kann.



"Ich will, ICH will, ICH WILL" - und künftigen Generationen wird ihr Verbrauch dann eben "gesenkt werden", Naturgesetze setzen sich selbst durch.
Diese Entwicklung kann man fatalistisch hinnehmen, man kann sie akzeptieren und den Egoismus ganz egoistisch befürworten - aber man kann sie nicht generell gutheißen und man kann sie auch nicht als prinzipiell/technisch unausweislich bezeichnen. Wenn "wir wollen", dann kommt es anders und wenn wir die Grundwerte teilen würden, die wir demonstrativ in Grundgesetze, internationale Vereinbarungen, etc. schreiben und bei jeder sich bietenden Gelgenheit runterbeten, dann müssen wir "wollen".



> Richtig, durch den Einsatz von regenerativen Energien kannst du dafür Sorgen, dass der Planet weniger "beschädigt" wird, gerade wenn man sich den Tiefbau anschaut, was da für "Wunden" hinterlassen werden.
> Aber trotzdem wird der Energiebedarf steigen, nicht nur für den einzelnen, der immer mehr Dinge besitzt/benutzt, die mit Energie versorgt werden müssen, sondern auch für die Produktion von Gütern, für die auch Energie benötigt wird und für die Förderung von Rohstoffen, auch da muss immer mehr Energie aufgewendet werden, das gleiche gilt für Recycling.
> Das Dilemma ist nun, wie erklärst du der restlichen Welt, dass nachhaltig gelebt werden muss.



Genauso, wie ich es dir gerade erklärt habe: Es gibt nur die Möglichkeiten "was tun", "oh *******: Katastrophe" und "Katastrophe? mir doch egal ". Das mitlere wird niemand als "Möglichkeit" akzeptieren, wenn du ihn fragst. Zu letzteren hat sich bislang noch niemand bedeutendes bekannt. Also nimmt man die Leute beim ihrem Wort und stellt sie vor die Wahl.
Sicherlich wird man dabei viele verlogener Arschlöcher finden. Aber wenigsten kann man sie dann offen so nennen (anstatt Wirtschaftsabkommen mit ihnen zu schließen) und weiß, wie die Verhältnisse sind (anstatt pauschal alle als zu schlecht einzustufen)



> Die westliche Welt sollte als Vorbild dienen, doch das bedeutet ja nicht, dass andere es ihr gleich tun werden und solange die Industrie mit dem Bau von Kohlekraftwerken und Atomkraftwerken immer noch eine Menge Geld verdienen können, wird sich das auch nicht ändern.



Wenn die Industrie über unseren Grundwerten steht, dann ist das eben die Situation "Arschloch und stolz drauf".
Solange Artikel 1 GG aber noch nicht "der Profit ist unantastbar" lautet und "Latinum" ein Bildungszeugniss ist, werd ich meckern.



> Die Kosten für die Endlagerung (AKW) und die Kosten für den Klimawandel (CO²) müssten schon im Preis der beiden Kraftwerkstypen stecken, damit sie niemand mehr baut, damit jedem klar ist, dass das sowohl ein ökonomischen als auch ökologisches Desaster wird.



Wenn "wir das wollen" eine Leichtigkeit. Ich bin aus der aktuellen Situation heraus auch dafür, marktwirtschaftliche Methoden zur Durchsetzung zu verwenden. Aber das muss man dann eben auch machen - oder sich klar dagegen bekennen. Hinstellen und "die ... hält für richtig, dass ..."-sagen, aber nichts tun, dass kann ich nicht ab.



> Das klappt deswegen so gut, weil sie ein Instrumenten Landesystem haben.
> Beim Atomkraftwerk gibts das nicht, das musst du so treffen, und das ist nicht einfach. Versuch mal mit dem Jetski eine kleine Boje zu treffen, schwerer als man denkt und ein Jetski ist nicht schnell, ein Flugzeug schon.


 
Dafür begegnen einem mit einem Jetski mehr Wellen 
Ich weiß nicht, wie die installierten Techniken aussehen (sinnvoll wäre es nur als Redundanz. Und Redundanz verursacht auch in der Luftfahrt vermeidbare Kosten) - aber ein ILS ließe sich auch komplett über GPS regeln und dann könnte man jedes beliebige Ziel eingeben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür begegnen einem mit einem Jetski mehr Wellen
> Ich weiß nicht, wie die installierten Techniken aussehen (sinnvoll wäre es nur als Redundanz. Und Redundanz verursacht auch in der Luftfahrt vermeidbare Kosten) - aber ein ILS ließe sich auch komplett über GPS regeln und dann könnte man jedes beliebige Ziel eingeben.


 
Turbulenzen hast du beim Fliegen auch, hab schon so manchen Gleitflieger abstürzen sehen. 

Und GPS ist ja schön, aber eben nicht 100% genau (im Gegensatz zu ILS), was nützt es dir also, wenn du dich daran hälst, den Flieger darauf programmierst und der Jet dann 10 Meter neben dem Reaktorgebäude in den Boden schlägt?

Einfacher ist es doch, Düngemittel und Diesel zu besorgen (also die alte Schule ), alles in einen Kleintransporter zu packen, den du vielleicht beim örtlichen Malerbetrieb geklaut hast und damit dann zum AKW zu fahren. Mag sein, dass du beobachtet wirst und dass das Sicherheitspersonal am Eingang nicht genau weiß, was das werden soll, aber ehe sie etwas schnallen, kannst du den Wagen durch das Tor fahren und ihn vor dem Reaktorgebäude stellen und die 1000kg Düngemittel/Diesel Bombe zünden.
Würde mich mal interessieren, welcher Reaktorblock das aushalten kann.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. April 2011)

Nur mal so als Hinweis die USA hat einen Test gemacht, um die Kuppeln eines AKW's zu testen und ist da mit einem Kampfjet der 800 km/h auf dem Tacho hatte draufgeflogen!  So schwer sollte das also nicht sein, oder meint ihr der flog an einem Seil entlang um die Richtung zu halten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Modellabhängig +-400 km/h. Das ist schneller als eine Passagiermaschiene im Landeanflug.


 
Höchstgeschwindigkeit?
Ich denke mal, die Piloten sind so langsam wie möglich geflogen, damit sie auch treffen und die haben ja nicht nur eine Bombe abgeworfen.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis die USA hat einen Test gemacht, um die Kuppeln eines AKW's zu testen und ist da mit einem Kampfjet der 800 km/h auf dem Tacho hatte draufgeflogen!  So schwer sollte das also nicht sein, oder meint ihr der flog an einem Seil entlang um die Richtung zu halten?



Hmm, ein Kampfjet ist kein großes, träges Passagierflugzeug. Die Piloten in den Jets sind perfekt ausgebildet, ein Terrorist in einem trägen Airbus/Boeing eher nicht.
Tests haben ja gezeigt, dass ein ungeübter Pilot das Pentagon treffen kann (zumindest mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 50%). Perfekt getroffen wurde das Pentagon ja auch nicht (auch das WTC wurde nicht perfekt getroffen, wenn man sich die Videos anschaut), aber ein Reaktorgebäude ist sehr viel kleiner und das macht es eben schwieriger, ein Passagierflugzeug ist verdammt träge, wenn es voll getankt ist.


----------



## Gast XXXX (4. April 2011)

50% klingt für mich, aber nicht ziemlich schwierig.  Ist genauso wie die Chance eine Frau am ersten Tag der Bekanntschaft ins Bett zu bekommen und da behaupten so Einige es ist einfach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Das war in einer Doku zu den 9/11 Anschlägen, als man die Verschwörungstheorien widerlegte, die ja besagen, dass eine Rakete das Pentagon getroffen hat und kein Flugzeug, weil man mit einem Flugzeug das Pentagon nicht treffen kann und dafür haben sie in einem Flugsimulator Piloten getestet, von den ausgebildeten Piloten haben 75% das Pentagon beim ersten Anflug getroffen. Von den Hobbypiloten (die natürlich einen Pilotenschein haben) 50%, allerdings keiner beim ersten Anflug, die 50% brauchen zwei Anflüge. Mehr als zwei Versuche hatte niemand (man kann davon ausgehen, dass man keine dritte Chance bekommen wird). Wer es also beim ersten Mal schaffen will und eben kein Profipilot ist, der muss schon gut sein, bzw. auch etwas Glück haben.


----------



## Rolk (4. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Höchstgeschwindigkeit?
> Ich denke mal, die Piloten sind so langsam wie möglich geflogen, damit sie auch treffen und die haben ja nicht nur eine Bombe abgeworfen.


 
Naja, Angriffsgeschwindigkeit eben.
Die Amerikaner haben solche "Flugbomben" gegen Ziele eingesetzt gegen die normale Bomben zu schwach waren, z.B. gegen V2 Abschussbunker oder U-Bootbunker. Die Deutschen haben sie eingesetzt, wenn ein herkömmlicher Bombenangriff gegen schwer verteidigte Ziele wie z.B. wichtige Brücken einem Selbstmordkommando gleich kam. 

Oder schau dir dieses Geschoss an. Die Piloten schafften es mit über 900 km/h ein Schiff zu treffen:

Yokosuka Ohka - Oka - japanisches Fluggert fr Kamikaze


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Aber sie werfen eben Bomben ab, sie versuchen nicht mit ihrem Flugzeug was zu treffen, das ist der große Unterschied.


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die genauen Werte kennen muss dann ja wohl der Hersteller. Es ist ja nicht so das die Waffe erst für 2015 angekündigt wurde, nein sie wird schon jahrelang in mehreren Ländern produziert. Meinst du nicht es wäre jemandem aufgefallen wenn die Durchschlagskraft nicht stimmen würde?


Ich denke, das die Käuferländer, diese Waffen nicht erwerben um ein AKW anzugreifen und das daher auch nicht testen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Rheinlandpfalz. Noch Fragen?


Ich auch.



axel25 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann sterben anstatt der 400 Leute in der Maschine 2 Millionen Menschen, 80 Millionen sind akut betrpffen und weitere 100 Millionen ebenfalls. Das ist keine Frage des rechtes, das ist die Frage, ob das Individuum wichtiger ist als die Masse.


Ich denke indirekt schon, denn wenn man dem Induviduum die Grundrechte entzieht ist es nur noch ein kleiner Schritt auch der Masse die Grundrechte zu entziehen. Ich halte unsere Grundrechte für extrem wichtig und denke nicht, das wir sie wegen irgendetwas umstoßen sollten.

@ Diskussion ob unsere Energiereserven endlich sind
Ich finde diese Diskussion sehr pessimistisch, bis wir tatsächlich unseren Planeten soweit haben, das er kaputt ist, im Sinne von unbewohnbar, werden wir schon längst auf anderen Planeten leben. Wir haben unendlich viel Platz zum Leben, ich verstehe diese Diskussion nicht. Das das amerikansiche Stromnetz zusammenbrechen wird ist absehbar, aber entsprechende Projekte sind, sofern es sie denn gibt, sehr umstritten.



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe ein passenderes Beispiel. Am 11.09. war die Trefferquote recht gut, dafür das es so schwierig sein soll ein Flugzeug in ein Ziel zu steuern.


Ein Wolkenkratzer ist aber einfacher zu treffen als ein Kernkraftwerk.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "unendlich teuer" kann nicht billiger sein, als irgendetwas anderes.


Aber Kernkraft ist nicht unendlich teuer. Ein zu schneller Ausstieg ist teuer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> moooooment.
> Du bist der Meinung, das deutsche AKWs relativ sicher wären, weil soviele Leute den AKW-Betreibern genau auf die Finger gucken und die sich deswegen keine Fehler erlauben können und wollen. Wenn diese Argumentation richtig ist (ich bin anderer Meinung), dann sollte sie wohl erst recht bei einer umstrittenen, mit reichen Lobby verfeindeten und von Spendenen lebenden Organsiation anwendbar sein, oder?


Ähm, nein. Den Ergebnisse dieser Organisation werden größtenteils kritiklos von der Öffentlichkeit bejubelt. Wenn ihr ein Fehler unterläuft wird das von der Öffentlichkeit bei weitem nicht so stark kritisiert, wie wenn dieser einem AKW-Betreiber passiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mach ich auch. Ich besitze sogar ein unauffälliges Fahrrad und eine Tasche (unauffällig? Wurde jedenfalls noch nie deswegen angehalten  ), in die mit etwas Glück ne Javelin oder AT13, ganz sicher aber was vom Format Armbrust passen würde. (und große Zielsysteme bräuchte man sicherlich nicht)


Eine AT-13 wird ganz sicher nicht reichen, auch wenn Greenpeace das behaupet. Eine Javelin wird es aber wahrscheinlich noch nicht auf dem Schwarzmarkt geben und ihre Reichweite beträgt nur 2000 Meter.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man bis zum Reaktor durchdringt, dann hätte man ähnlich massive Probleme, wie in Japan. Deutsche AKWs sind nicht für ein Szenario ausgelegt, bei dem RDB und Containment zeitgleich durchbohrt werden.


Wenn, das ist unglaublich unwahrscheinlich. Ich bin bereit dieses Risiko einzugehen bis wir die Energiewende vollzogen haben. Das heißt aber nicht, das wir in der Zeit nicht die Sicherheit unserer AKWs verbessern sollten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso überhaupt Rakete? Wenn es -für gewöhnlich nicht sehr unauffällige- Greenpeace-Aktivisten schaffen, gänzlich ohne Gewalt eine Reaktorkuppel bei Tageslicht zu erklettern, dann sollte es einer Terroristengruppe mit paramilitärischer Ausbildung bei Nacht wohl erst recht gelingen. D.h. bei Angriffen auf den Reaktor selbst reden wir realistischerweise von Panzerminen oder speziell angefertigen Sprengsätzen bis zu einem Gewicht von 5x 20-30kg. Die gleichen Dinger, die in Afghanistan & Co gern mal ganze Panzer von der Straße werfen - nur das sie hier exakt platziert werden und das man für eine so brisante Aktion nicht den billigsten, selbstgemischten Sprengstoff nimmt.
> Sowas wird eine "etwas" andere Wirkung erzeugen, als so ein mikriger 5 kg Gefechtskopf einer einzelnen Infanteriewaffe.


Bewaffneten Terroristen würde es wahrscheinlich nicht gelingen, was nichts daran ändert das wir die Sicherheitsdienste um die AKWs verstärken sollten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So what?
> Es ist nicht möglich, jetzt weiterzumachen, ohne dass das unglaublich teuer wäre.


Das ist falsch.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Andere legen sie in die Landschaft.


Darum geht diese Diskussion, diese Bemerkung hat sie nicht weiter gebracht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und was passiert, wenn "sowas auffällt"?
> Waffensysteme, die mehrere Stunden Vorbereitung brauchen, sind ein bißchen "out". Wer auch immer sowas bemerkt, hat 2-3 Minuten, bis er die Handelnden, ausgerüstet mit Schutzwesten und Feuerdeckung durch Kollegen, getötet haben muss - sonst geht der Schuss los.


Wie gesagt würde auch ein Schuss wahrscheinlich nicht zu einem GAU führen, unabhängig davon glaube ich nicht, das die erstmal anfangen die Streifenpolizei anzurufen. Ich kenne (zum Glück) nicht die genauen Abwehrpläne, aber ein guter Scharfschütze schafft das deutlich schneller als in 2-3 Minuten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal so als kleine Anmerkung: Die RPG wurden und werden als Panzerabwehrwaffe entwickelt und eingesetzt - und die neueren sind afaik auch alle mit Raketenantrieb ausgestattet.


Eine RPG zu verwenden ist schon auf Grund der Reichweite vollkommen sinnlos.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Technische Anmerkung: Wir haben (leider, leider  ) keine Funktion zum automatischen zusammenfügen und es wurden auf dein Post auch keine Moderationswerkzeuge angewendet. (Bugs haben wir dagegen einige  )


 Das verstehe ich nicht, wenn ist es ja kein schlechter Bug.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zum Vergleich: knapp 10 Jahre nach dem letzten terroristischen Angriff mit einem Passagierflugzeug ist die volle Funktion des Zielgebietes noch nicht wiederhergestellt. "Einen Tag" nach den Geschehnissen hatte man sich noch nicht einmal ein Bild von der Lage gemacht.


Vom 11. September lassen sich keine Rückschlüsse auf die Situation in einem Kernkraftwerk nach einem Anschlag mit einem Flugzeug ziehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Ziel ist trotzdem eher klein, das stimmt - aber nicht kleiner als z.b. ein ein paar dutzend Meter breites Hochhaus und da liegt die Trefferquote aktuell bei 100%.


Um ein Hochaus zu treffen muss man sich aber nicht praktisch in den freien Fall begeben.


----------



## Rolk (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber sie werfen eben Bomben ab, sie versuchen nicht mit ihrem Flugzeug was zu treffen, das ist der große Unterschied.


 
Welche Bomben? Ich spreche von bemannten oder auch unbemannten Kamikazefliegern. 

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.jagdgeschwader4.de/Flugzeuge/Mistel/Mistel-wird-geschleppt.jpg

Yokosuka Ohka - Oka - japanisches Fluggert fr Kamikaze

Wenn so ein umständliches Tandemgespann oder eine bemannte Flugbombe mit 900 km/h ein kleines Ziel wie ein Schiff oder eine Brücke treffen kann sollte man auch davon ausgehen können das eine Passagiermaschiene ein unverteidigtes AKW treffen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und GPS ist ja schön, aber eben nicht 100% genau (im Gegensatz zu ILS), was nützt es dir also, wenn du dich daran hälst, den Flieger darauf programmierst und der Jet dann 10 Meter neben dem Reaktorgebäude in den Boden schlägt?



GPS mit mehreren Empfängern ist durchaus in der Lage, Positionsbestimmungen von einer Genauigkeit von 1 m (bei der Geschwindigkeit vielleicht nur 5 m) zu erreichen. Auf Forschungsschiffen nutzt man es, um die Lage des Schiffes zu messen, weil das genauer ist, als Beschleunigungs-/Lagesensoren...
Davon abgesehen sind 10m mehr als genau genug, um eine 30-60 m Kuppel oder ein 50-100 m Gebäude zu treffen.



> Einfacher ist es doch, Düngemittel und Diesel zu besorgen (also die alte Schule ), alles in einen Kleintransporter zu packen, den du vielleicht beim örtlichen Malerbetrieb geklaut hast und damit dann zum AKW zu fahren. Mag sein, dass du beobachtet wirst und dass das Sicherheitspersonal am Eingang nicht genau weiß, was das werden soll, aber ehe sie etwas schnallen, kannst du den Wagen durch das Tor fahren und ihn vor dem Reaktorgebäude stellen und die 1000kg Düngemittel/Diesel Bombe zünden.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, welcher Reaktorblock das aushalten kann.



Jeder. Guck dir den ersten WTC-Anschlag an - eine ungerichtete Sprengladung auf offener Fläche mit einem gewissen Abstand zum Ziel richtet wenig aus. Bei einem DWR hast du ja schon locker 20m Abstand zwischen Kuppelaußenwand und dem eigentlichen Reaktor.
Abgesehen davon haben die meisten Reaktoren afaik zumindest Betonbarrieren im Einfahrtsbereich - Sicherheit ist ja nur zu nah an 0, aber nicht =0.




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis die USA hat einen Test gemacht, um die Kuppeln eines AKW's zu testen und ist da mit einem Kampfjet der 800 km/h auf dem Tacho hatte draufgeflogen!  So schwer sollte das also nicht sein, oder meint ihr der flog an einem Seil entlang um die Richtung zu halten?



Kenn nur ein Bild eines US-Kampfflugzeuges gegen Beton und das war eine Phantom auf einer Schiene.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Höchstgeschwindigkeit?
> Ich denke mal, die Piloten sind so langsam wie möglich geflogen, damit sie auch treffen und die haben ja nicht nur eine Bombe abgeworfen.



Das Mistelsystem wurde afaik nur wenige Male und dann gegen relativ schwer bewaffnete Ziele eingesetzt, außerdem bietet eine hohe Geschwindigkeit mehr Auftriebsreserven und ein geringer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen Angriffs- und Steuerflugzeug erleichtert die Sache auch massiv. (und wie erwähnt: Es geht hier nicht um Bombenabwerfen. Da wurden für nicht-Flächenbombardements schon immer spezielle Maschienen eingesetzt - aber eher nicht so sehr zum Treffen, sondern um danach noch wegzukommen)



> Hmm, ein Kampfjet ist kein großes, träges Passagierflugzeug. Die Piloten in den Jets sind perfekt ausgebildet, ein Terrorist in einem trägen Airbus/Boeing eher nicht.
> Tests haben ja gezeigt, dass ein ungeübter Pilot das Pentagon treffen kann (zumindest mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 50%). Perfekt getroffen wurde das Pentagon ja auch nicht (auch das WTC wurde nicht perfekt getroffen, wenn man sich die Videos anschaut), aber ein Reaktorgebäude ist sehr viel kleiner und das macht es eben schwieriger, ein Passagierflugzeug ist verdammt träge, wenn es voll getankt ist.



50% sind schon verdammt viel zu viel, wenn du mich fragst. Und ich wiederhole: Allein die Reaktorkuppeln eines deutschen DWR sind so breit, wie das WTC und höher, als das Pentagon.




refraiser schrieb:


> @ Diskussion ob unsere Energiereserven endlich sind
> Ich finde diese Diskussion sehr pessimistisch, bis wir tatsächlich unseren Planeten soweit haben, das er kaputt ist, im Sinne von unbewohnbar, werden wir schon längst auf anderen Planeten leben.



Auf welchem denn?
Wir haben bislang keinerlei Technik, die es uns ermöglichen würde, die nächstgelegenen Sonnensysteme zu erreichen und wir haben keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass diese Planeten enthalten, die uns versorgen können. Die einzige Chance auf eine neue Heimat wäre Terraforming. Aber wie soll eine Spezies, die nicht einmal in der Lage ist, ein ziemlich robustes Ökosystem nicht-zu-zerstören, ein neues aus dem nichts erschaffen?
Und "längst"...
20-80 Jahre haben wir noch (nach einer Studie, die auf z.T. weiterhin auf geratenen Daten beruht, aber bereits im ersten Durchgang vor 40 Jahren beängstigend gut geraten war)



> Aber Kernkraft ist nicht unendlich teuer. Ein zu schneller Ausstieg ist teuer.



Hast du dir ausgerechnet, was die Kosten für einen Castor+Abstellgebäude (d.h. die einzige uns bekannte sicher Lagermöglichkeit) pro Jahr ~kosten? (meinetwegen mit einer großzügigen Lebensspanne von 100 Jahren)? Hast du weiter gerechnet, wieviele man dafür braucht, um all unseren Müll zu lagern? Hast du dann hochgerechnet, wieviel sich da über die nächsten 5000 Jahre aufaddiert? Und hast du zu guter letzt die Inflation draufgerechnet und das ganze mal mit der weltweit in Umlauf befindlichen Geldmenge verglichen?
Ich gebe zu: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dieser Summe und "unendlich viel". Er ist für unsere Begrifflichkeiten in etwa genauso groß, wie der zwischen allen Atomen dieses Planeten und allen Atomen dieses Planeten außer einem.



> Ähm, nein. Den Ergebnisse dieser Organisation werden größtenteils kritiklos von der Öffentlichkeit bejubelt.



Wo haben die denn mal "Ergebnisse"?
95% von dem, was ich sehe, sind z.T. eher peinliche Publicitystunts, über die man bestenfalls beschämt lächelt, wenn man die dahinterliegenden Ziele gutheißt.



> Bewaffneten Terroristen würde es wahrscheinlich nicht gelingen



Ein "wieso" ist offensichtlich unnötig... 




> Das ist falsch.



s.o.
s.nichtalzuweito.



> Ich kenne (zum Glück) nicht die genauen Abwehrpläne, aber ein guter Scharfschütze schafft das deutlich schneller als in 2-3 Minuten.



Scharfschützen sind in Deutschland afaik kein erlaubter Bestandteil eines Sicherheitsdienstes. AKWs haben stinknormales Sicherheitspersonal, würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn ihnen selbst vollautomatische Waffen fehlen oder sie zumindest nicht zur Standardausrüstung gehören. Dazu kommt das Problem der Zahl der Wachleute und der Entfernungen:
Wenn es Leuten gelingt, unbemerkt Zäune aufzuschneiden und mit dem Erklimmen der Kuppel zu beginnen, dann können die Wachgänge der "sichersten Atomkraftwerke der Welt" (ich weise daraufhin, dass ich die Glaubwürdigkeit jeden, der das Wort "sicher" in Zusammenhang mit diesen Anlagen verwendet, für dauerhaft unglaubwürdig halte - aber es scheint einigen wohl zu reichen) wohl nicht alzu dicht erfolgen.
Wie lange wird es also nach dem Niederschuss der ersten Leute dauern, bis das restliche Personal auch nur vor Ort ist, geschweige denn organisiert vorgeht?



> Eine RPG zu verwenden ist schon auf Grund der Reichweite vollkommen sinnlos.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Vorstellungen hast - aber die Sperrzone um ein deutsches AKW kann man eher in duzenden- denn hunderten Metern angeben, wenn überhaupt. Die Reichweite ist da garantiert kein Problem (Durchschlagskraft: s.o.)
Anmerkdung an dieser Stelle: Als Waffe mit Reichweite noch besser geeignet wären Mörser. Die könnten bei einigen AKW-Standorten vermutlich sogar von der anderen Flussseite eingesetzt werden und dann ggf. 10-20 Minuten feuern, bevor irgend jemand vor Ort ist und Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten kann.



> Vom 11. September lassen sich keine Rückschlüsse auf die Situation in einem Kernkraftwerk nach einem Anschlag mit einem Flugzeug ziehen.



Wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass ich es tue, sehe ich das anders. Wenn du Argumente dagegen vortragen möchtest: Gerne. Aber "Ist so punkt" Aussagen stehen jetzt langsam genug von dir im Raum.



> Um ein Hochaus zu treffen muss man sich aber nicht praktisch in den freien Fall begeben.


 
Um eine hohe Kuppel zu treffen auch nicht.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. April 2011)

schon komisch das leute über "rechte" daher reden, wenn die 100.000 leute in der nähe des AKW und die 80 millionen im ganzen land diese recht ebenfalls besitzen, und wenn ich die recht von 400 gegen die rechte von mehreren tausend bis millionen setze dann muss ich sagen:

scheiß auf das verfassungsgericht (diese "runzel-peter" in ihren gräßlichen roten roben haben die letzten jahre eh mehr murks entschieden als vernünftiges, IMHO sollte man die interpretation der verfassung net solchen "heinis" überlassen, sondern in verfassungsfragen (die uns ja alle angehen!) das volk befragen müssen!)

fazit: schießt so eine maschine bitte ab! (und ja: wenn ich in so ner maschine sitzen würde, dann würde ich lieber abgeschossen werden als sowieso beim aufprall zu sterben)

zu patriots: Auf jedenfall, und teuer währe des auch net, das macht einfach die bundeswehr - die gibt es schon und warum sollte die das net mit machen (ich meine botschaften und so schützen die ja auch)....dazu noch ein paar männer (die nicht die patriot bedienen d.h. extra soldaten) u.a. auch scharfschützen auf posten und des problem ist gelöst.

mfg LAX
ps: und ja ich meine ne panzer abwehrwaffe mit ner RPG (ich meine ne Javelin ist nur eine sehr gute (weil relativ neu) RPG  - eine RPG-7 (alte russische anti-panzer-waffe - terroristen mögen die, weil die jeder zweitklassige waffenhändler zum spottpreis - IMHO - hat, genau wie die liebe AK-47) ist halt "nur" ein billiger/alter vorläufer davon


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> GPS mit mehreren Empfängern ist durchaus in der Lage, Positionsbestimmungen von einer Genauigkeit von 1 m (bei der Geschwindigkeit vielleicht nur 5 m) zu erreichen. Auf Forschungsschiffen nutzt man es, um die Lage des Schiffes zu messen, weil das genauer ist, als Beschleunigungs-/Lagesensoren...
> Davon abgesehen sind 10m mehr als genau genug, um eine 30-60 m Kuppel oder ein 50-100 m Gebäude zu treffen.



Ich weiß nicht, ob das gelingen kann, ich habs nicht ausprobiert und wenn du so was machen willst, hast du in der Regel nur einen Versuch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jeder. Guck dir den ersten WTC-Anschlag an - eine ungerichtete Sprengladung auf offener Fläche mit einem gewissen Abstand zum Ziel richtet wenig aus. Bei einem DWR hast du ja schon locker 20m Abstand zwischen Kuppelaußenwand und dem eigentlichen Reaktor.
> Abgesehen davon haben die meisten Reaktoren afaik zumindest Betonbarrieren im Einfahrtsbereich - Sicherheit ist ja nur zu nah an 0, aber nicht =0.



Ich weiß nicht, die Tiefgarage war schon schwer im Eimer und es waren nur 500kg gewesen, erhöhst du die Masse an Sprengstoff, steigt auch die Sprengleistung.
Düngemittel und Diesel ist eben einfacher zu besorgen als 1000kg C4, aber Terroristen haben eben ihre Möglichkeiten auch militärischen Sprengstoff zu bekommen.
Jedoch denke ich, dass eine Terrorgruppe, wie eben Al Quaida eher daran interessiert ist, eine möglichst große Anzahl von Menschen zu töten als darauf zu hoffen, dass es einen Strahlungsunfall gibt, daher werden sie eher Ziele angreifen, die man eben einfacher angreifen kann und bei der mehr potenzielle Opfer sind. Eine Sportmaschine wie eine Cessna, voll gepackt mit Sprengstoff, richtet sicher mehr Schaden an, wenn du es in ein voll besetztes Fußballstation fliegst als versuchst das Gebäude eines Reaktors zu treffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kenn nur ein Bild eines US-Kampfflugzeuges gegen Beton und das war eine Phantom auf einer Schiene.



Das kenne ich auch und vom Flugzeug blieb nicht viel übrig, aber ein Passagierjet ist nun mal deutlich größer, da ist deutlich mehr Energie im Spiel, auch sind dessen Tanks größer.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 50% sind schon verdammt viel zu viel, wenn du mich fragst. Und ich wiederhole: Allein die Reaktorkuppeln eines deutschen DWR sind so breit, wie das WTC und höher, als das Pentagon.



Das WTC war deswegen ein besseres Ziel, weil es hoch war, man konnte es von weitem gut sehen, ein Reaktorgebäude ist schlechter zu sehen, besonders wenn Bäume oder andere Gebäude im Weg sind, du kannst nur die Kühltürme als Anhaltspunkt nehmen, doch du musst eben schnell und gut fliegen können, denn die Kühltürme treffen bringt nichts.
Das Pentagon ist deutlich größer (280m Außenlänge) und es ist von der Fläche her deutlich größer als ein Reaktorgebäude, daher ebenfalls von weitem gut zu sehen, also kein Vergleich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Scharfschützen sind in Deutschland afaik kein erlaubter Bestandteil eines Sicherheitsdienstes. AKWs haben stinknormales Sicherheitspersonal, würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn ihnen selbst vollautomatische Waffen fehlen oder sie zumindest nicht zur Standardausrüstung gehören. Dazu kommt das Problem der Zahl der Wachleute und der Entfernungen:
> Wenn es Leuten gelingt, unbemerkt Zäune aufzuschneiden und mit dem Erklimmen der Kuppel zu beginnen, dann können die Wachgänge der "sichersten Atomkraftwerke der Welt" (ich weise daraufhin, dass ich die Glaubwürdigkeit jeden, der das Wort "sicher" in Zusammenhang mit diesen Anlagen verwendet, für dauerhaft unglaubwürdig halte - aber es scheint einigen wohl zu reichen) wohl nicht alzu dicht erfolgen.
> Wie lange wird es also nach dem Niederschuss der ersten Leute dauern, bis das restliche Personal auch nur vor Ort ist, geschweige denn organisiert vorgeht?



Sind die Wachleute überhaupt bewaffnet?
Und selbst wenn, dann nur mit Standardpistolen, Maschinenpistolen darfst du auch Polizist auch nicht einfach zu haben, dafür musst du ausgebildet sein.
Eine Terrorruppe kann natürlich in das Kraftwerk eindringen und es übernehmen, also das Personal ausschalten und sich darin verbarrikadieren (oder eben Geiseln nehmen). Dann könnten sie die Kühlanlage des Reaktors beschädigen und einfach auf den Supergau warten.
Natürlich kommen inzwischen Einsatzgruppen der Poilizei an, doch mit solchen Terroristen ist Verhandeln sinnlos, was also tun, das AKW mit Kampfjets angreifen und zerstören (dabei dann die möglichen Geiseln opfern) oder versuchen das Gebäude zurück zu erobern?
Wie soll das gelingen, sind die GSG 9 (ich nehmen mal an, die kommt dann zum Einsatz, wenns um Zurück erobern geht) in der Lage, gegen eine gut ausgebildete Terrorzelle vorzugehen?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Geiseln dann so oder so sterben werden.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> schon komisch das leute über "rechte" daher reden, wenn die 100.000 leute in der nähe des AKW und die 80 millionen im ganzen land diese recht ebenfalls besitzen, und wenn ich die recht von 400 gegen die rechte von mehreren tausend bis millionen setze dann muss ich sagen:
> 
> scheiß auf das verfassungsgericht (diese "runzel-peter" in ihren gräßlichen roten roben haben die letzten jahre eh mehr murks entschieden als vernünftiges, IMHO sollte man die interpretation der verfassung net solchen "heinis" überlassen, sondern in verfassungsfragen (die uns ja alle angehen!) das volk befragen müssen!)


 
Das kannst du aber nicht, denn kein Menschenleben ist mehr/weniger wert als das eines anderen. Es ist was anderes, wenn sich Leute freiwillig in einen zerstörten Reaktor begeben und ihn zu stabilisieren versuchen und dabei verstrahlt werden als wenn du ein Jet abschießen lässt, in dem die Menschen sich eben nicht frei entscheiden können ob sie sterben wollen oder nicht, daher geht das nicht.
Nicht nur dass eine Regierung politisch erledigt wäre, wenn sie es täte, sie würde sich auch strafbar machen, dann in Deutschland ist nun mal das direkte Töten von Personen verboten, auch wenn du damit andere retten könntest (den finalen Rettungsschuss mal ausgenommen, aber der ist hier ja nicht anwendbar).


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das WTC war deswegen ein besseres Ziel, weil es hoch war, man konnte es von weitem gut sehen, ein Reaktorgebäude ist schlechter zu sehen, besonders wenn Bäume oder andere Gebäude im Weg sind, du kannst nur die Kühltürme als Anhaltspunkt nehmen, doch du musst eben schnell und gut fliegen können, denn die Kühltürme treffen bringt nichts.


Vermutlich würde es reichen die Kühltürme zu treffen, da der Sekundarkreislauf damit sehr schnell auf knapp unter Siedehitze erwärmt werden könnte und damit der Primärkreislauf nicht mehr ausreichen gekühlt werden könnte, die Menge an austretender Radioaktivität wär wohl nicht so hoch und würde vermutlich v.a. durch das Kühlwasser austreten, es würde aber vermutlich reichen um das Grundwasser in der Gegend zu verseuchen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Pentagon ist deutlich größer (280m Außenlänge) und es ist von der Fläche her deutlich größer als ein Reaktorgebäude, daher ebenfalls von weitem gut zu sehen, also kein Vergleich.


Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Geschichte mit dem Pentagon nicht glaube (obwohl ich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin, aber das gehört ja eh nicht hier her) würde ich sagen, dass die meisten AKWs ähnlich gut sichtbar sind, schließlich liegen sie meist an Flüssen und ein gutes Stück von Ortschaften entfernt. Außerdem ist die grobe Peilung durch den Wasserdampf sehr einfach.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen inzwischen Einsatzgruppen der Poilizei an, doch mit solchen Terroristen ist Verhandeln sinnlos, was also tun, das AKW mit Kampfjets angreifen und zerstören (dabei dann die möglichen Geiseln opfern) oder versuchen das Gebäude zurück zu erobern?


Die Zerstörung wär ja schon der schlimmste Fall, also um den Versuch einer Rückeroberung würde man nicht herum kommen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie soll das gelingen, sind die GSG 9 (ich nehmen mal an, die kommt dann zum Einsatz, wenns um Zurück erobern geht) in der Lage, gegen eine gut ausgebildete Terrorzelle vorzugehen?


Die GSG 9 sind dafür ausgebildet, die Frage ist, ob die Zeit reicht (ein recht kleiner Sprengsatz im inneren der Kuppel und das Zerstören der Pumpen sollte sehr schnell gehen).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber nicht, denn kein Menschenleben ist mehr/weniger wert als das eines anderen. Es ist was anderes, wenn sich Leute freiwillig in einen zerstörten Reaktor begeben und ihn zu stabilisieren versuchen und dabei verstrahlt werden als wenn du ein Jet abschießen lässt, in dem die Menschen sich eben nicht frei entscheiden können ob sie sterben wollen oder nicht, daher geht das nicht.
> Nicht nur dass eine Regierung politisch erledigt wäre, wenn sie es täte, sie würde sich auch strafbar machen, dann in Deutschland ist nun mal das direkte Töten von Personen verboten, auch wenn du damit andere retten könntest (den finalen Rettungsschuss mal ausgenommen, aber der ist hier ja nicht anwendbar).


In Deutschland darf man im Fall eines Falles nur die Täter töten und das ist auch gut so. 

@ DarthLAX:
Das Verfassungsgericht macht meist einen guten Job und ich bezweifel, dass annähernd die Mehrheit der Deutschen sich mit den Gesetzen annähernd so gut auskennen, dass sie deren Schwachstellen und Folgen abschätzen können.
Der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren ist auch nicht grundlos verboten.


----------



## Abufaso (5. April 2011)

In Reli hab ich neulich gelernt dass es zwei Argumentierweisen gibt: die Utilitaristische und die Deontologische.

Die Utilitaristische beachtet nur die Handlung. Wenn die Handlung gegen Normen bzw. Werte (nicht töten, nicht lügen, Gerechtigkeit, ...) verstößt, dann ist sie nicht gerechtfertigt und muss unterlassen werden.

Die deontologische Argumentierweise sieht nur die Folgen der Handlung, also was für die Menschheit besser ist. Die Handlung steht dabei eher im Hintergrund. 

In Bezug auf einen Anschlag auf ein AKW bin ich und die Meisten hier anscheinend auch dieser Meinung. 
In Deutschland gilt aber die utilitaristische Meinung (laut Gesetz zumindest  ) .
Und das ist FALSCH. Bis ein entführtes Passagierflugzeug abgeschossen werden darf, vergehen Tage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde es reichen die Kühltürme zu treffen, da der Sekundarkreislauf damit sehr schnell auf knapp unter Siedehitze erwärmt werden könnte und damit der Primärkreislauf nicht mehr ausreichen gekühlt werden könnte, die Menge an austretender Radioaktivität wär wohl nicht so hoch und würde vermutlich v.a. durch das Kühlwasser austreten, es würde aber vermutlich reichen um das Grundwasser in der Gegend zu verseuchen.



Das ist aber für Terroristen zu wenig, denn sie fangen nicht an mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu rechnen, die wollen ein Ergebnis haben, möglichst sofort, wie ja die Anschläge immer gezeigt haben, sonst hätten sie schon lange AKWs angegriffen.
Und ich denke mal, dass die Kühltürme nur unwesentlichen Schaden auslösen würden, denn immerhin ist es nur ein Sekundärkreislauf.



Uter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich die Geschichte mit dem Pentagon nicht glaube (obwohl ich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker bin, aber das gehört ja eh nicht hier her) würde ich sagen, dass die meisten AKWs ähnlich gut sichtbar sind, schließlich liegen sie meist an Flüssen und ein gutes Stück von Ortschaften entfernt. Außerdem ist die grobe Peilung durch den Wasserdampf sehr einfach.



Öhm, wenn du das nicht glaubst, bist du Verschwörungstheoretiker, denn dann musst du eine andere Erklärung bieten, ist doch klar. 

Ich war ja schon mal in Washington und weiß aus erster Hand, dass in der Tat ein Flugzeug in das Pentagon gerauscht ist. Das Pentagon ist nun mal anders gebaut als das WTC, ist vergleichbar mit der Betonwand, wo ein Kampfjet zerschellt, Nur der Rumpf des Flugzeuges ist in das Gebäude eingedrungen, die Tragflächen sind zerborsten.
Hast du mal ein AKW aus der Luft gesehen?
Wenn ich im Linienflieger sitze und mit dem Teil übers Land fliege, dann kann ich ungefähr die Kühltürme ausmachen (die sind aber angesichts der Geschwindigkeit schnell vorbei), vom AKW siehst du absolut gar nichts, denn wenn du als Pilot in einem Flugzeug nach unten gucken willst, dann muss du es entsprechend im Winkel anstellen um was zu sehen (deswegen wurde das Pentagon auch im Tiefflug angegriffen anstatt im Sturzflug). Das ist aber schwieriger als die meisten wohl denken.

Ich denke mal, bevor wir uns da wirkliche Beurteilungen erlauben können, müsste man mal mit einem Experten (Piloten) reden, wie der das sieht.



Uter schrieb:


> Die Zerstörung wär ja schon der schlimmste Fall, also um den Versuch einer Rückeroberung würde man nicht herum kommen.



Richtig, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man nicht eine Geisel retten kann, ist dann offensichtlich, denn wenn sich Leute mit einem AKW in die Luft sprengen wollen, sind Verhandlungen völlig sinnlos. Wahrscheinlich nutzen die das eher um Zeit zu schinden, damit ein möglicher Gau nicht mehr aufgehalten werden kann.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie lange die Terroristen "durchhalten" müssten, damit ein Gau in der Tat eintritt und nicht verhindert werden kann.



Uter schrieb:


> Die GSG 9 sind dafür ausgebildet, die Frage ist, ob die Zeit reicht (ein recht kleiner Sprengsatz im inneren der Kuppel und das Zerstören der Pumpen sollte sehr schnell gehen).



Trotzdem hast du eben nicht sofort einen Gau, sowas dauert eine Zeit und die Frage ist ja, können die Terroristen ihre Position so lange halten?
Die GSG 9 weiß, dass die Geiseln nicht zu retten sind, greifen sie also mit allen an, was sie haben, egal was passiert oder versucht man den diplomatischen Weg? (der eher den Terroristen in die Hände spielt)



Uter schrieb:


> In Deutschland darf man im Fall eines Falles nur die Täter töten und das ist auch gut so.



Sehe ich auch so, alles andere wäre einfach nicht vertretbar, egal ob man mit 400 Toten Passagieren 10.000 retten könnte, man weiß es eben nicht, ob das wirklich eintreten wird, wenn das Flugzeug zuvor abgeschossen wird.



Uter schrieb:


> Der Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren ist auch nicht grundlos verboten.



Öhm, verboten ist er nicht, die Bundeswehr kann schon im Inneren eingesetzt werden, sah man ja 2002 an der Oderflut.
Militärisch eingesetzt werden kann sie jedoch nur im Verteidigungsfall, aber eben den bestimmt das Parlament.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber für Terroristen zu wenig, denn sie fangen nicht an mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu rechnen, die wollen ein Ergebnis haben, möglichst sofort, wie ja die Anschläge immer gezeigt haben, sonst hätten sie schon lange AKWs angegriffen.
> Und ich denke mal, dass die Kühltürme nur unwesentlichen Schaden auslösen würden, denn immerhin ist es nur ein Sekundärkreislauf.


Für Terroristen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten: 
1. möglichst viel Schaden anrichten 
2. ein Zeichen setzen

Leider wird aktuell meist die 1. Version bevorzugt. Am 11. Sep. wär es z.B. ein m.M.n. deutlich größeres Zeichen gewesen die Freiheitsstatue anzufliegen (bei richtigem Timeing und anderen Flugzeugen hätte man so auch fast komplett auf Opfer verzichten können). 
Die Fähigkeit Radioaktivität austreten zu lassen wär zwar nicht so schlimm wie der GAU, aber ein deutliches Zeichen wär es.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wenn du das nicht glaubst, bist du Verschwörungstheoretiker, denn dann musst du eine andere Erklärung bieten, ist doch klar.
> Ich war ja schon mal in Washington und weiß aus erster Hand, dass in der Tat ein Flugzeug in das Pentagon gerauscht ist. Das Pentagon ist nun mal anders gebaut als das WTC, ist vergleichbar mit der Betonwand, wo ein Kampfjet zerschellt, Nur der Rumpf des Flugzeuges ist in das Gebäude eingedrungen, die Tragflächen sind zerborsten.


Um es abzukürzen: Die Triebwerke, die an den Tragflächen angebracht sind hätten andere Spuren verursachen müssen, da sie im Vergleich zu den Flügeln sehr massiv sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein AKW aus der Luft gesehen?
> Wenn ich im Linienflieger sitze und mit dem Teil übers Land fliege, dann kann ich ungefähr die Kühltürme ausmachen (die sind aber angesichts der Geschwindigkeit schnell vorbei), vom AKW siehst du absolut gar nichts, denn wenn du als Pilot in einem Flugzeug nach unten gucken willst, dann muss du es entsprechend im Winkel anstellen um was zu sehen (deswegen wurde das Pentagon auch im Tiefflug angegriffen anstatt im Sturzflug). Das ist aber schwieriger als die meisten wohl denken.


Der Pilot würde wohl auch schon früher das Flugzeug absenken und gegebenfalls auch im Tiefflug angreifen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, bevor wir uns da wirkliche Beurteilungen erlauben können, müsste man mal mit einem Experten (Piloten) reden, wie der das sieht.


Wäre sinnvoll. Ist hier einer? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man nicht eine Geisel retten kann, ist dann offensichtlich, denn wenn sich Leute mit einem AKW in die Luft sprengen wollen, sind Verhandlungen völlig sinnlos. Wahrscheinlich nutzen die das eher um Zeit zu schinden, damit ein möglicher Gau nicht mehr aufgehalten werden kann.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie lange die Terroristen "durchhalten" müssten, damit ein Gau in der Tat eintritt und nicht verhindert werden kann.


Ich würde vermuten, dass das nicht lange dauern würde. Es würde ja reichen die Pumpen und Kontrollgeräte zu zerstören.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du eben nicht sofort einen Gau, sowas dauert eine Zeit und die Frage ist ja, können die Terroristen ihre Position so lange halten?
> Die GSG 9 weiß, dass die Geiseln nicht zu retten sind, greifen sie also mit allen an, was sie haben, egal was passiert oder versucht man den diplomatischen Weg? (der eher den Terroristen in die Hände spielt)


Bis zum GAU müssen die Terroristen nicht durchhalten, es reicht, wenn er nicht mehr zu verhindern ist.
Die Geiseln sind wohl oder übel zu vernachlässigen (wenn die Angestellten nicht eh schon getötet wurden).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, verboten ist er nicht, die Bundeswehr kann schon im Inneren eingesetzt werden, sah man ja 2002 an der Oderflut.
> Militärisch eingesetzt werden kann sie jedoch nur im Verteidigungsfall, aber eben den bestimmt das Parlament.


Hilfsmaßnahmen sehe ich mal nicht als (Kampf-)Einsatz, wie sie im AKW nötig wären (man müsste ja auch für den Ernstfall einen Schussbefehl erteilen).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2011)

Falls jemand wissen möchte, wie ich auf weitere Verschwörungstheorien zu 9/11 reagiere, kann mir gerne eine PM schreiben oder hier weiter posten. Erstere Version wird ihn weniger lange belasten.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jedoch denke ich, dass eine Terrorgruppe, wie eben Al Quaida eher daran interessiert ist, eine möglichst große Anzahl von Menschen zu töten als darauf zu hoffen, dass es einen Strahlungsunfall gibt, daher werden sie eher Ziele angreifen, die man eben einfacher angreifen kann und bei der mehr potenzielle Opfer sind. Eine Sportmaschine wie eine Cessna, voll gepackt mit Sprengstoff, richtet sicher mehr Schaden an, wenn du es in ein voll besetztes Fußballstation fliegst als versuchst das Gebäude eines Reaktors zu treffen.



Jein.
Ja: Sie scheinen (zum Glück) eher auf Tote aus zu sein.
Ja: Ein Angriff auf ein Fußballstadion würde vermutlich mehr Tote bringen (imho aber maximal ein paar hundert)
Mehr Terror als ein kurz-vorm-GAU-stehendes AKW erreicht man damit aber definitiv nicht. (guck dir die aktuelle Lage in der Welt an)



> Das WTC war deswegen ein besseres Ziel, weil es hoch war, man konnte es von weitem gut sehen, ein Reaktorgebäude ist schlechter zu sehen, besonders wenn Bäume oder andere Gebäude im Weg sind,



70+ m hohe Bäume sind in Deutschland sehr, sehr selten und es gibt AKWs, die wortwörtlich auf der Wiese/Feld stehen.
Bei guter Sicht (und man kann sich den Tag ja aussuchen) sieht man die Dinger jedenfalls aus mehreren km Entfernung, das reicht locker für den Endanflug - und die grobe Richtung geht nun wirklich mittels Kompass&GPS.



> du kannst nur die Kühltürme als Anhaltspunkt nehmen, doch du musst eben schnell und gut fliegen können, denn die Kühltürme treffen bringt nichts.



Den einen Terroristen mit 8 Dioptrien, der die Kuppel nicht sieht, sollte es auch nicht überfordern, einen Punkt "50 m neben dem Kühlturm" anzusteuern.



> Das Pentagon ist deutlich größer (280m Außenlänge) und es ist von der Fläche her deutlich größer als ein Reaktorgebäude, daher ebenfalls von weitem gut zu sehen, also kein Vergleich.



In dem flachen Angriffwinkel, in dem der Anflug aufs Pentagon erfolgte, machte die Fläche wohl eher wenig aus. 



> Sind die Wachleute überhaupt bewaffnet?
> Und selbst wenn, dann nur mit Standardpistolen, Maschinenpistolen darfst du auch Polizist auch nicht einfach zu haben, dafür musst du ausgebildet sein.



Normale Schusswaffen dürften sie bei einem derartigen Schutzobjekt auf alle Fälle tragen - und ich hoffe doch mal, dass sie wenigstens das machen. Schwereres weiß ich eben nicht. Ein Polizist brauch sowas normalerweise nicht, andere Abteilungen, die sie brauchen, haben MPs (z.B. BGS) als Standardausrüstung. Ob private Sicherheitsdienste diese Freiheiten auch haben - k.A.. AKWs sind afaik aber ähnlich eingestuft, wie Flughäfen.
Aber wie gesagt: Selbst wenn gute Waffen vorhanden sind, fehlen bei einem offensiven, konzentrierten Angriff Zeit, Personal und ggf. Stellungen, um sie einzusetzen.




Abufaso schrieb:


> In Reli hab ich neulich gelernt dass es zwei Argumentierweisen gibt: die Utilitaristische und die Deontologische.
> 
> Die Utilitaristische beachtet nur die Handlung. Wenn die Handlung gegen Normen bzw. Werte (nicht töten, nicht lügen, Gerechtigkeit, ...) verstößt, dann ist sie nicht gerechtfertigt und muss unterlassen werden.
> 
> ...



1. Du und 1-2 weitere sind selbst in diesem Forum nicht "Die Meisten".
2. Du verwechselst "Folge" und "angenommene Folge". In Deutschland werden sehr wohl die Folgen und nicht nur der Ablauf einer Tat beachtet (siehe z.B. diverse Regelungen, wo etwas unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt ist, unter anderen aber nicht), aber es gilt die Unschuldigkeitsvermutung und man darf nicht einfach ein paar hundert Leute ermorden, weil man mal eben so geraten hat, dass sonst vielleicht ein größeres Übel eintritt.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich denke mal, dass die Kühltürme nur unwesentlichen Schaden auslösen würden, denn immerhin ist es nur ein Sekundärkreislauf.



Das Ding heißt nicht "Sekundär", weil es unwichtig ist, sondern weil es das zweite Element in einer zwingend notwendigen Kette ist. Der einzige Unterschied zu einem Schaden am Primärkreislauf ist der Zeitfaktor. Fällt der Primärkreislauf aus, hat man ein paar Minuten, bis der Reaktor sich kritisch aufgeheizt hat. Fällt der Sekundärkreislauf aus, hat man ggf. wenige Stunden, bis der Reaktor UND der Primärkreislauf kritische Temperaturen überschreiten. Wenn das Maschienenhaus des Sekundärkreislaufes weg ist, hilft dir aber auch das nicht weiter. (afaik nutzen alle deutschen Kraftwerke Flusswasser und hoffentlich verfügen sie über ausreichend dimensionierte Rückleitungen für den Ausfall eines Kühlturmes. Da muss man sich als "nur" sorgen machen, weil dessen Einsturz andere Bauten kritisch beschädigen oder den Sekundärkreislauf kritisch verschmutzen könnte - und weil man diese Eierschalen vermutlich wirklich mit 1-2 Treffern aus verfügbaren schweren tragbaren Waffen zerlegen könnte)



> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie lange die Terroristen "durchhalten" müssten, damit ein Gau in der Tat eintritt und nicht verhindert werden kann.



Solange wie sie brauchen, um an den Leitungen des Haupt-Kühlsystems und 1-2 Komponenten des Notkühlsystems Sprengladungen anzubringen. Wenn sie sich im Gebäude auskennen und Widerstand leicht überwinden können würde ich mal sagen: Max. 30 Minuten ab Passieren der Einfahrt.
Man darf ja drei Faktoren nicht vergessen:
- Ein GAU muss verhindert werden und nicht ausgelöst
- die, die wissen, wie man ihn verhindert, stehen nicht in 10 Min Bereitschaft, wie das ggf. Sondereinheiten tun
- sie wissen nur, wie man das aus einer funktionierenden Reaktorwarte heraus macht. Davon gibt es pro Reaktor maximal zwei, in Biblis aber nur zwei für zwei Reaktoren
- Wenn die Temperaturen im Reaktorkern einmal so weit angestiegen sind, dass die verwendeten Materialien schmelzen, dann funktionieren die meisten Eingreifverfahren nicht mehr und die Notkühlsysteme sind für Nachzerfallswärme dimensioniert, nicht für einen (teil)aktiven Kern.
Dazu kommt, dass die Atomkonzerne eben nicht verpflichtet sind, die Kraftwerke nachzurüsten -> Dinge, die man heute vermutlich mit einem gut geschützten Computer direkt am Notsystem automatisch auslösen würde, sind ggf. halbautomatisch oder vollmanuell von leicht zugänglichen=zerstörbaren Positionen auszulösen.



> Trotzdem hast du eben nicht sofort einen Gau, sowas dauert eine Zeit und die Frage ist ja, können die Terroristen ihre Position so lange halten?



Wie gesagt: Sie müssen keine Position halten. Sie müssen nur einige Schlüsselpositionen (kürzeste Liste könnte "Steuerwarten" lauten, realistisch-kurze dürfte "Notrstromdiesel, Leitung zu Batterie, Netzanschluss" sein. Im Worst-Case gehen alle drei Kabel durch den gleichen Schacht) zerstören - den Rest macht der Reaktor von alleine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Für Terroristen gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. möglichst viel Schaden anrichten
> 2. ein Zeichen setzen
> 
> ...



Angenommen Al Quaida macht das, die setzten keine Zeichen, daran sind die nicht interessiert. Die wollen so viele wie möglich töten, egal ob sie dabei selbst sterben, daher kann man mit denen auch nicht verhandeln, man kann sie nur töten, eher sie zuschlagen.
Und daher glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass diese Gruppe ein Atomkraftwerk unter ihre Kontrolle bringen wird, da sind zu viele Variablen, die sie nicht haben wollen. Mit einem Sprengstoffauto in einen Weihnachtsmarkt fahren ist einfacher.



Uter schrieb:


> Um es abzukürzen: Die Triebwerke, die an den Tragflächen angebracht sind hätten andere Spuren verursachen müssen, da sie im Vergleich zu den Flügeln sehr massiv sind.



Triebwerke bestehen aus sehr, sehr vielen Einzelteilen. Daher wird es auch in Einzelteile zerlegt, wenns irgendwo gegen prallt. Guck dir ein Formel 1 Auto an, das fliegt auch in Einzelteile auseinander, wenn es irgendwo gegen prallt, denn es besteht aus vielen Einzelteilen.
Abgesehen davon, wenn du den Angriff auf das Pentagon in Frage stellst, dann musst du den gesamten Anschlag in Frage stellen, was ist also deiner Meinung nach wirklich gewesen?



Uter schrieb:


> Der Pilot würde wohl auch schon früher das Flugzeug absenken und gegebenfalls auch im Tiefflug angreifen.



Eben, im Tiefflug, aber ein AKW steht nicht so frei wie das Pentagon.



Uter schrieb:


> Ich würde vermuten, dass das nicht lange dauern würde. Es würde ja reichen die Pumpen und Kontrollgeräte zu zerstören.



Auch dafür müsste man einen Experten fragen um sicher zu sein.



Uter schrieb:


> Bis zum GAU müssen die Terroristen nicht durchhalten, es reicht, wenn er nicht mehr zu verhindern ist.
> Die Geiseln sind wohl oder übel zu vernachlässigen (wenn die Angestellten nicht eh schon getötet wurden).



Tja, aber ab wann ist er nicht mehr zu verhindern?
Eine Teilkernschmelze ist möglich, aber solange der Betonmantel um den Rekator hält, bringt das nichts. Du müsstest, als Terrorist also, nachhelfen, eventuell mit Sprengladungen innerhalb des Reaktorgebäudes.



Uter schrieb:


> Hilfsmaßnahmen sehe ich mal nicht als (Kampf-)Einsatz, wie sie im AKW nötig wären (man müsste ja auch für den Ernstfall einen Schussbefehl erteilen).



Dafür ist die Polizei ja ausreichend ausgebildet und entsprechend ausgerüstet. Und mit einem Panzer richtet man ja nichts aus, wenn ein AKW zurück erobert werden muss.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Angenommen Al Quaida macht das, die setzten keine Zeichen, daran sind die nicht interessiert. Die wollen so viele wie möglich töten, egal ob sie dabei selbst sterben, daher kann man mit denen auch nicht verhandeln, man kann sie nur töten, eher sie zuschlagen.
> Und daher glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass diese Gruppe ein Atomkraftwerk unter ihre Kontrolle bringen wird, da sind zu viele Variablen, die sie nicht haben wollen. Mit einem Sprengstoffauto in einen Weihnachtsmarkt fahren ist einfacher.


Abgesehen davon, dass al-Qaida nicht das einzig böse auf der Welt ist (kennst du 1984? USA=Ozeanien, al-Quaida/bin Laden=Emmanuel Goldstein), geht es öfter um Zeichen wie man denkt, warum sonst Pentagon? 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Triebwerke bestehen aus sehr, sehr vielen Einzelteilen. Daher wird es auch in Einzelteile zerlegt, wenns irgendwo gegen prallt. Guck dir ein Formel 1 Auto an, das fliegt auch in Einzelteile auseinander, wenn es irgendwo gegen prallt, denn es besteht aus vielen Einzelteilen.
> Abgesehen davon, wenn du den Angriff auf das Pentagon in Frage stellst, dann musst du den gesamten Anschlag in Frage stellen, was ist also deiner Meinung nach wirklich gewesen?


Formel 1 Autos sind aus Kunststoffverbundstoffen, die beim Aufprall wirklich pulverisiert werden um die Aufprallenergie aufzunehmen, die Flügel im Verdichter dagegen sind extrem hart und für sehr hohe Temperaturen ausgelegt. Wenn du willst kannst du mir gern eine PN schreiben, dann teil ich dir meine genaue Meinung mit, die Existenz des Anschlag an sich stell ich nicht in Frage.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben, im Tiefflug, aber ein AKW steht nicht so frei wie das Pentagon.


Doch. Wenn man bei Wiki AKW eingibt, dann zeigt gleich das 1. Bild ein perfekt geeignetes AKW.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, aber ab wann ist er nicht mehr zu verhindern?
> Eine Teilkernschmelze ist möglich, aber solange der Betonmantel um den Rekator hält, bringt das nichts. Du müsstest, als Terrorist also, nachhelfen, eventuell mit Sprengladungen innerhalb des Reaktorgebäudes.


Hab ich ja geschrieben, wobei ein recht kleiner Riss schon reichen könnte oder man könnte einfach das Wasser des Primärkreislaufes ableiten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Polizei ja ausreichend ausgebildet und entsprechend ausgerüstet. Und mit einem Panzer richtet man ja nichts aus, wenn ein AKW zurück erobert werden muss.


Nein. Die Polizei ist nicht militärisch ausgebildet und hat keine Ahnung vom Häuserkampf geschweige denn dem allgemeinen Kampf gegen bewaffnete Personen (die Polizei ist nur für und gegen Nahkämpfer ausgebildet). Die Ausnahme sind Spezialeinheiten (GSG 9), die auch erst ankommen müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass al-Qaida nicht das einzig böse auf der Welt ist (kennst du 1984? USA=Ozeanien, al-Quaida/bin Laden=Emmanuel Goldstein), geht es öfter um Zeichen wie man denkt, warum sonst Pentagon?



Richtig, aber in Deutschland sind mir jetzt keine terroristischen Gruppierungen geläufig, die in der Lage sind, ein AKW anzugreifen oder entsprechende Bombenanschläge zu verüben.



Uter schrieb:


> Nein. Die Polizei ist nicht militärisch ausgebildet und hat keine Ahnung vom Häuserkampf geschweige denn dem allgemeinen Kampf gegen bewaffnete Personen (die Polizei ist nur für und gegen Nahkämpfer ausgebildet). Die Ausnahme sind Spezialeinheiten (GSG 9), die auch erst ankommen müssen.



Mit der Polizei meine ich alle Möglichkeiten, die die Polizei hat, also inklusive GSG 9. Die ist in vielen Dingen ausgebildet und ein Einsatzkommando der Polizei ist auch mit Maschinenpistolen ausgerüstet und durchaus geübt im Kampf Mann gegen Mann und einen Häuserkampf erwarte ich in einem AKW nicht.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber in Deutschland sind mir jetzt keine terroristischen Gruppierungen geläufig, die in der Lage sind, ein AKW anzugreifen oder entsprechende Bombenanschläge zu verüben.


Zum Glück, aber im Ausland gibt es noch mehr. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mit der Polizei meine ich alle Möglichkeiten, die die Polizei hat, also inklusive GSG 9. Die ist in vielen Dingen ausgebildet und ein Einsatzkommando der Polizei ist auch mit Maschinenpistolen ausgerüstet und durchaus geübt im Kampf Mann gegen Mann und einen Häuserkampf erwarte ich in einem AKW nicht.


Maschinenpistolen sind Sturmgewehren beim militärischen Gebrauch prinzipiell unterlegen (weniger Durchschlagskraft, geringere Reichweite) und werden deshalb auch fast ausschließlich von Einheiten ohne direkten Freindkontakt benutzt. In wie weit Terroristen militärisch geschult und ausgerüstet sind ist natürlich eine andere Frage. 
Häuserkampf bedeutet, dass auf bebautem und meist engem Gebieten gekämpft wird (ein AKW besteht auch aus mehreren Gebäuden) und schließt damit z.B. den schwierigen Einsatz von Panzern ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Zum Glück, aber im Ausland gibt es noch mehr.



Mir fällt in Westeuropa jetzt nur die ETA ein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie ein AKW sprengen würden, ist eher nicht ihr Stil. Sie sagen ja Bescheid, wenn sie eine Bombe zünden.



Uter schrieb:


> Maschinenpistolen sind Sturmgewehren beim militärischen Gebrauch prinzipiell unterlegen (weniger Durchschlagskraft, geringere Reichweite) und werden deshalb auch fast ausschließlich von Einheiten ohne direkten Freindkontakt benutzt. In wie weit Terroristen militärisch geschult und ausgerüstet sind ist natürlich eine andere Frage.
> Häuserkampf bedeutet, dass auf bebautem und meist engem Gebieten gekämpft wird (ein AKW besteht auch aus mehreren Gebäuden) und schließt damit z.B. den schwierigen Einsatz von Panzern ein.



richtig, aber nicht im Häuserkampf, wie du ihn hier erklärst, da sind die Entfernungen zu gering, als dass ein Sturmgewehr hier einen Vorteil haben kann, da reichen sogar Pistolen aus und ein paar Scharfschützen, die das Eingreifen von außen sichern (und davon hat ein Spezialkommando einen).
Außerdem gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ein Spezialkommando der Polizei besser ausgebildet ist als eine Terrorzelle, die ja nur für ein paar Tage ein Trainingscamp besuchen und da ja keine Kriegstaktik lernen, sondern so banale Dinge wie Waffen zerlegen, reinigen und beim Schießen auch zu treffen und sich nicht selbst in den Fuß zu schießen.
Da ich in Texas mal mit einem Sturmgewehr geschossen habe (das US Modell M16), weiß ich, dass das schon sehr heftig ist, ohne Übung triffst du damit nicht mal ein Scheunentor.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mir fällt in Westeuropa jetzt nur die ETA ein und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie ein AKW sprengen würden, ist eher nicht ihr Stil. Sie sagen ja Bescheid, wenn sie eine Bombe zünden.


Eine Terrororganisation, die die Unabhängigkeit eines Gebiets will, wird das Gebiet wohl kaum verseuchen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> richtig, aber nicht im Häuserkampf, wie du ihn hier erklärst, da sind die Entfernungen zu gering, als dass ein Sturmgewehr hier einen Vorteil haben kann, da reichen sogar Pistolen aus und ein paar Scharfschützen, die das Eingreifen von außen sichern (und davon hat ein Spezialkommando einen).
> Außerdem gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ein Spezialkommando der Polizei besser ausgebildet ist als eine Terrorzelle, die ja nur für ein paar Tage ein Trainingscamp besuchen und da ja keine Kriegstaktik lernen, sondern so banale Dinge wie Waffen zerlegen, reinigen und beim Schießen auch zu treffen und sich nicht selbst in den Fuß zu schießen.
> Da ich in Texas mal mit einem Sturmgewehr geschossen habe (das US Modell M16), weiß ich, dass das schon sehr heftig ist, ohne Übung triffst du damit nicht mal ein Scheunentor.


Durchschlagskraft ist immer von Vorteil. Eine 9mm Kugel (meiste Pistolen und MPs) kann kaum eine beschusshemmende Weste oder leichte Deckung durchdringen, bei 5,56mm oder 7,62mm sieht es anders aus. 9mm Patronen werden afaik meist ab 50m unpräzise.

Es gibt auch Terroristen, die ihr ganzes Leben in solche Camps verbringen. Bei vielen Fanatikern kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie auch fanatisch trainieren.

Alles in allem: Mit den richtigen Mitteln und den richtigen Personen ist die Einnahme eines AKWs problemlos möglich. Die Frage ist, ob man es halten kann, bis es zu einem GAU kommt (ich vermute ja).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber in Deutschland sind mir jetzt keine terroristischen Gruppierungen geläufig, die in der Lage sind, ein AKW anzugreifen oder entsprechende Bombenanschläge zu verüben.



Gruppierungen, die du kennen würdest, kann man eh als ungefährlich weil unvorsichtig einstufen 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ein Spezialkommando der Polizei besser ausgebildet ist als eine Terrorzelle, die ja nur für ein paar Tage ein Trainingscamp besuchen und da ja keine Kriegstaktik lernen, sondern so banale Dinge wie Waffen zerlegen, reinigen und beim Schießen auch zu treffen und sich nicht selbst in den Fuß zu schießen.


 
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es Al Kaida nahe Personen mit 30 Jahren Erfahrung im Häuserkampf gibt, sollten wir vielleicht langsam zum AKW-bezogenen Teil der Diskussion zurückkehren. Imho (s.o.) dauert es eh länger, die GSG9 in ein AKW zu bringen, als dieses in einen unkontrollierbaren Zustand zu versetzen. 
Die Frage ist, wie unsicher die AKWs sind - nicht wie gut Deutschland auf terroristische Aktivitäten reagieren kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Eine Terrororganisation, die die Unabhängigkeit eines Gebiets will, wird das Gebiet wohl kaum verseuchen.



Kennst du denn noch andere Gruppen, denen das egal ist?
Außer Al Quaida fällt mir eben nichts ein (abgesehen von den anderen islamistischen Gruppen, ist aber eh eine wie die andere).



Uter schrieb:


> Durchschlagskraft ist immer von Vorteil. Eine 9mm Kugel (meiste Pistolen und MPs) kann kaum eine beschusshemmende Weste oder leichte Deckung durchdringen, bei 5,56mm oder 7,62mm sieht es anders aus. 9mm Patronen werden afaik meist ab 50m unpräzise.
> 
> Es gibt auch Terroristen, die ihr ganzes Leben in solche Camps verbringen. Bei vielen Fanatikern kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie auch fanatisch trainieren.
> 
> Alles in allem: Mit den richtigen Mitteln und den richtigen Personen ist die Einnahme eines AKWs problemlos möglich. Die Frage ist, ob man es halten kann, bis es zu einem GAU kommt (ich vermute ja).



Richtig, aber die Polizei hat eben schusssichere Westen.
Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass du nicht weiß, was für eine Energie hinter einer 9mm Kugel steckt. Schieß mal damit aus 20 Meter Entfernung, das reicht in der Regel für alles. 
Die Terroristen, die ein AKW überfallen, sind sicher nicht solche, die jahrelang in Trainingscamps leben, die Attentäter von 9/11 lebten ja auch nicht jahrelang in Afghanistan.
sie werden in Waffenkunde gelehrt, wie eine Waffen zerlegt, reinigt und schussbereit gemacht wird.
Dann noch das Umgehen mit Sprengstoffen und vielleicht noch ein paar Grundregeln in Taktik, aber mehr nicht.

Ach ja, ich kenne keine Terroristen, die mit schusssicherer Kleidung mit top ausgebildet irgendwas angreift, das sind meist immer das Fußvolk, bzw. Mitläufer, die eben austauschbar sind.

Zur Standardausrüstung bei Spezialkräften der Polizei gehört neben der Pistole auch das Sturmgewehr HK416, mit 5,56x45mm Munition, der Standardmunition der Nato. Dazu gibts noch die HK PSG1 mit 7,62x51mm Munition.
Die GSG9 benutzt dazu noch das HK G36.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du denn noch andere Gruppen, denen das egal ist?
> Außer Al Quaida fällt mir eben nichts ein (abgesehen von den anderen islamistischen Gruppen, ist aber eh eine wie die andere).


Deutschland ist im Moment wirklich hauptsächlich durch den islamischen Terror gefährdet, in anderen Ländern gibt es noch andere Gruppen. (Allgemein sollte man als Staat versuchen sich mit anderen Glaubensrichtungen/Weltanschauungen gut zu stellen um das alles zu verhindern und nicht wie die USA militärisch dagegen vorgehen.)



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber die Polizei hat eben schusssichere Westen.
> Außerdem hab ich das Gefühl, dass du nicht weiß, was für eine Energie hinter einer 9mm Kugel steckt. Schieß mal damit aus 20 Meter Entfernung, das reicht in der Regel für alles.
> Die Terroristen, die ein AKW überfallen, sind sicher nicht solche, die jahrelang in Trainingscamps leben, die Attentäter von 9/11 lebten ja auch nicht jahrelang in Afghanistan.
> sie werden in Waffenkunde gelehrt, wie eine Waffen zerlegt, reinigt und schussbereit gemacht wird.
> Dann noch das Umgehen mit Sprengstoffen und vielleicht noch ein paar Grundregeln in Taktik, aber mehr nicht.


Beschusshemmende Westen sollten einfacher zu bekommen sein als Waffen, die dem Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz unterliegen (was aber auch erschreckend einfach ist). Eine 9mm Kugel (700 J) durchschlägt eine militärische beschusshemmende Weste nicht (meist gibt es Rippenbrüche), eine 5,56mm Kugel (wenn ich die Länge nicht angeb, dann mein ich die NATO-Größen) hat 1800 J und sollte damit auch eine Person die eine beschusshemmende Weste trägt kampfunfähig machen.
Für den größten terroristischen Akt, den es je gab werden die Gruppen wohl ihre Eliten einsetzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zur Standardausrüstung bei Spezialkräften der Polizei gehört neben der Pistole auch das Sturmgewehr HK416, mit 5,56x45mm Munition, der Standardmunition der Nato. Dazu gibts noch die HK PSG1 mit 7,62x51mm Munition.
> Die GSG9 benutzt dazu noch das HK G36.


Da stellt sich wieder die Frage ob die kleinen Elitetrupps schnell genug in ausreichender Anzahl mobilisiert werden können. Den normalen Polizisten stehen die Waffen nicht zur Verfügung. 

Aber jetzt wirklich b2t, sonst muss ruyven noch anfangen zu löschen.

Mich wundert es wirklich, dass nur 50,81% gegen Atomstrom sind. Die anderen 49,19% sollen mal ein Endlager nennen, in dem man den Müll lang genug lassen kann und das günstiger ist wie tausende Windräder.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Mich wundert es wirklich, dass nur 50,81% gegen Atomstrom sind. Die anderen 49,19% sollen mal ein Endlager nennen, in dem man den Müll lang genug lassen kann und das günstiger ist wie tausende Windräder.


 
Och, in meinem Keller hab ich noch Platz!
Man könnte was nach Tschernobyl verfrachten oder sich ein eigenes Teil bauen!
Ich kenne da ein paar schicke Orte!


----------



## Arthuriel (5. April 2011)

Ein User meinte ja mal vor ein paar Seiten, dass er eigentlich nur für Atomkraft gestimmt hat, damit die Umfrage ausgeglichen ist. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt, dass nicht jeder, der abgestimmt hat, hier seine Meinung kundtut, so können dabei durchaus einige Stimmen zusammenkommen, denen es nur um "50:50" und nicht um "Ja oder Nein!" aus mehr oder weniger guten Gründen geht.


----------



## Uter (5. April 2011)

An Tschernobyl hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich glaub nicht, dass andere Staaten unseren Müll wollen oder ohne extreme Bezahlung nehmen. 
So ein Gebäude wird man wohl oder übel bauen müssen, welches man jedoch gegen Terrorismus am besten unterirdisch baut und deshalb gegen Grundwasser abdichten muss. Dieses Gebäude müsste man natürlich alle 30 Jahre warten und den Müll alle 100 Jahre in neue Fässer verfrachten. Damit wär die Entsorgung in ein paar hundert Jahren deutlich teurer als die Ersparnis durch die Atomkraft. Aber nach ein paar hundert Jahren ist der Müll noch nicht weg. Wegen 50 Jahren minimal günstigerer Energie kommen also noch nahezu ewig Kosten auf uns zu. Die Rechnung kann nicht aufgehen, aber mit jedem Tag werden die Müllmengen größer und die zukünftigen Kosten höher.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. April 2011)

Jetzt rate mal, was passiert, wenn jeder Eneergiekonzern so ein Gebäude selbst bauen und warten müsste!
Eine Versicherung gegen etwaige Schäden durch Unfälle und Naturkatastrophen sollte dann noch abgeschlossen werden!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> An Tschernobyl hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich glaub nicht, dass andere Staaten unseren Müll wollen oder ohne extreme Bezahlung nehmen.



Müll z.B. nach Russland zu verschieben ist erschreckend günstig...
Aber die Probleme, die man den kommenden Generationen hinterlässt, bestehen überhaupt



> So ein Gebäude wird man wohl oder übel bauen müssen, welches man jedoch gegen Terrorismus am besten unterirdisch baut und deshalb gegen Grundwasser abdichten muss. Dieses Gebäude müsste man natürlich alle 30 Jahre warten und den Müll alle 100 Jahre in neue Fässer verfrachten. Damit wär die Entsorgung in ein paar hundert Jahren deutlich teurer als die Ersparnis durch die Atomkraft. Aber nach ein paar hundert Jahren ist der Müll noch nicht weg. Wegen 50 Jahren minimal günstigerer Energie kommen also noch nahezu ewig Kosten auf uns zu. Die Rechnung kann nicht aufgehen, aber mit jedem Tag werden die Müllmengen größer und die zukünftigen Kosten höher.



Ich zitier mich mal selbst ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> _@refraiser_
> Hast du dir ausgerechnet, was die Kosten für einen Castor+Abstellgebäude (d.h. die einzige uns bekannte sicher Lagermöglichkeit) pro Jahr ~kosten? (meinetwegen mit einer großzügigen Lebensspanne von 100 Jahren)? Hast du weiter gerechnet, wieviele man dafür braucht, um all unseren Müll zu lagern? Hast du dann hochgerechnet, wieviel sich da über die nächsten 5000 Jahre aufaddiert? Und hast du zu guter letzt die Inflation draufgerechnet und das ganze mal mit der weltweit in Umlauf befindlichen Geldmenge verglichen?
> Ich gebe zu: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dieser Summe und "unendlich viel". Er ist für unsere Begrifflichkeiten in etwa genauso groß, wie der zwischen allen Atomen dieses Planeten und allen Atomen dieses Planeten außer einem.


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> An Tschernobyl hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich glaub nicht, dass andere Staaten unseren Müll wollen oder ohne extreme Bezahlung nehmen.
> So ein Gebäude wird man wohl oder übel bauen müssen, welches man jedoch gegen Terrorismus am besten unterirdisch baut und deshalb gegen Grundwasser abdichten muss. Dieses Gebäude müsste man natürlich alle 30 Jahre warten und den Müll alle 100 Jahre in neue Fässer verfrachten. Damit wär die Entsorgung in ein paar hundert Jahren deutlich teurer als die Ersparnis durch die Atomkraft. Aber nach ein paar hundert Jahren ist der Müll noch nicht weg. Wegen 50 Jahren minimal günstigerer Energie kommen also noch nahezu ewig Kosten auf uns zu. Die Rechnung kann nicht aufgehen, aber mit jedem Tag werden die Müllmengen größer und die zukünftigen Kosten höher.



Tschernobyl ist leider gar nicht so weit weg von der Realität. Momentan gehen die abgebrannten Brennstäbe Europas zur Wiederaufbereitung nach Russland. Was gerne verschwiegen wird ist das bei der Wiederaufbereitung mindestens 80% von dem Zeug übrig und in Russland bleibt. Dort steht das Zeug in stinknormale Stahlfässer verpackt im Freien. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Rost dafür sorgt das sich alles langsam aber sicher in der Umwelt verteilt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (6. April 2011)

Also ich als Österreicher bin zwar grundsätzlich gegen Atomstrom, aber da es im Moment einfach keine Alternative gibt hab ich nichts gegen Atomenergie in Deutschland. Die Kraftwerke die mir Sorgen machen stehen da schon etwas mehr im Osten (Tschechien) … also Temelin und die ganzen Russentechnik … da hab ich wirklich was dagegen. Die deutschen sind da wenigstens ziemlich sicher. Wobei man das auch nie so ganz sagen kann, aber die bemühen sich zumindest.

Alternativen gibt’s es eigentlich keine … Wind bläst nicht immer … und Fotovoltaik geht nur im am Tag. Und wenn man da an die Elektroautos denkt, wie soll das gehen, unter tags will ich fahren und in der nacht laden … wird wohl nicht so gut gehen mit den tollen alternativen energien. Man muss auch bedenken das wind und sonnenkraft auch so schon genug umweltschädigende nachteile haben. Bei der sonnenenergie ist es die extrem giftige herstellung und bei beiden zusammen haben wir einen brutalen großen nachteil: was tun wenn kurzfristig der wind ausgeht oder eine wolke kommt? Derzeitige lösung: wir heizen in Kohle,Gas und Atomkraftwerken kräftig ein, speisen aber nicht ein. Erst wenn der Strom ausgeht wird ins netz eingespeist. (erst einschalten wenn der fall eintritt würde stromsausfällen von mehreren stunden nach sich ziehen). Sehr umweltfreundlich wenn wir die umwelt verpesten ohne strom zu machen.

Und an alle die denke, ich wähle grün, die werden das schon machen:
Wir in Österreich haben mit den Pennern das Problem das sie das Atomstromthema nicht haben. Somit suche die sich was neues. Wenn es nach denen gehen soll müssen alle wasserkraftwerke weg weil die ja auch die ganze schöne umwelt zerstören. Is ja alles möglich wenn keiner mehr mit dem Auto fährt und am Heimtrainer sich selbst Strom erzeugt wenn er mal ins Internet sehen will. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Ganz zu schweigen von all den schönen Sportveranstaltungen die sie aus Östereich vertrieben haben. (Powerbootrennen am Traunsee, KTM Supermoto , usw …) Bisschen spaß muss doch bleiben …


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> Alternativen gibt’s es eigentlich keine … Wind bläst nicht immer …



Irgendwo bläst er immer bei uns in Deutschland. 



> und Fotovoltaik geht nur im am Tag.


Stimmt, allerdings brauchen wir tagsüber auch den meisten Strom.



> Und wenn man da an die Elektroautos denkt, wie soll das gehen, unter tags will ich fahren und in der nacht laden … wird wohl nicht so gut gehen mit den tollen alternativen energien.


Es gibt ja noch mehr als Fotovoltaik...



> Man muss auch bedenken das wind und sonnenkraft auch so schon genug umweltschädigende nachteile haben. Bei der sonnenenergie ist es die extrem giftige herstellung


Meines Wissens gibt es einen einzigen (amerikanischen) Hersteller der giftige Materialien in seinen Solarzellen verbaut. Was an Windkraftanlagen so umweltschädlich sein soll warten wir hier im Thread auch schon länger auf eine Erklärung.



> und bei beiden zusammen haben wir einen brutalen großen nachteil: was tun wenn kurzfristig der wind ausgeht oder eine wolke kommt?


Wie gesagt, irgendwo weht immer Wind und wir haben genügend Gegenden in Reichweite wo die Sonne praktisch immer scheint, von wo aus wir Strom importieren könnten. Geothermal- und Biogasanlagen laufen komplett unabhängig und Thermalkraftwerke laufen auch nachts.



> Derzeitige lösung: wir heizen in Kohle,Gas und Atomkraftwerken kräftig ein, speisen aber nicht ein. Erst wenn der Strom ausgeht wird ins netz eingespeist. (erst einschalten wenn der fall eintritt würde stromsausfällen von mehreren stunden nach sich ziehen). Sehr umweltfreundlich wenn wir die umwelt verpesten ohne strom zu machen.


So gesehen haben wir einen weiteren Grund die AKWs abzuschalten. Die halbe Zeit (nachts) laufen sie ja praktisch überflüssig.



> Und an alle die denke, ich wähle grün, die werden das schon machen:
> Wir in Österreich haben mit den Pennern das Problem das sie das Atomstromthema nicht haben. Somit suche die sich was neues. Wenn es nach denen gehen soll müssen alle wasserkraftwerke weg weil die ja auch die ganze schöne umwelt zerstören. Is ja alles möglich wenn keiner mehr mit dem Auto fährt und am Heimtrainer sich selbst Strom erzeugt wenn er mal ins Internet sehen will. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
> Ganz zu schweigen von all den schönen Sportveranstaltungen die sie aus Östereich vertrieben haben. (Powerbootrennen am Traunsee, KTM Supermoto , usw …) Bisschen spaß muss doch bleiben …


Bei uns sind fürs Wasserkraftwerke abreissen immer noch die schwarzen zuständig.


----------



## frEnzy (6. April 2011)

Die Abkehr von der Atomkraft ist ja nur der erste Schritt. Denn damit ist es ja noch lange nicht getan! Öl ist bald unerschwinlgich, Kohle wird auch nicht ewig vorhande sein, Uran ist auch endlich, ob man genug Biogas herstellen könnte, um damit große Kraftwerke zu betreiben, weiß ich nicht und von den jeweiligen Folgen der Gewinnung, Verarbeitung und dem Transport der Rohstoffe zu den Kraftwerken wollen wir erst gar nicht anfangen.

Die einzige Lösung unseres Energieproblems ist doch, dass man "eine" Möglichkeit finden muss, wie man eben ohne den horrenden Verbrauch von Roh- und Treibstoffen bezahlbare Energie erzeugt, die dabei nicht die Umwelt über alle Maße verdreckt und giftigen Müll hinterlässt kombiniert mit einer Begrenzung des Stromverbrauchs. Egal ob AKWs, Gas- oder Kohlekraftwerke... alle verbauchen Brennstoff der Endlich ist und dessen Einsatz Dreck/Gift erzeugt. Es gibt genug Alternativen, die man nur geschickt einsetzten müsste.

Dieses Problem stellt sich sowieso in absehbarer Zeit und wir können (zynisch gesagt) den Japanern dankbar dafür sein, dass sie beim Bau von Fokushima nicht bedacht haben, dass es starke Erdbeben UND Zunamis "gleichzeitig" geben kann. Jetzt ist die Öffentlichkeit endlich mal wachgerüttelt und ich hoffe, dass nun endlich die wirkliche Energiewende in Angriff genommen wird! Ich befürchte aber, dass ich da endtäuscht werde...


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2011)

frEnzy schrieb:


> ob man genug Biogas herstellen könnte, um damit große Kraftwerke zu betreiben, weiß ich nicht...



Es gab mal eine Studie zu dem Thema (nein nicht von Greenpeace ). Ergebniss:

Man nehme sämtliche Haupterdgasleitungen in Deutschland, verwende die daneben liegenden vorhandenen Ackerflächen in einem 10km breiten Streifen nur noch zur Produktion von Biogaspflanzen und wir könnten ganz Europa mit Energie versorgen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Tschernobyl ist leider gar nicht so weit weg von der Realität. Momentan gehen die abgebrannten Brennstäbe Europas zur Wiederaufbereitung nach Russland. Was gerne verschwiegen wird ist das bei der Wiederaufbereitung mindestens 80% von dem Zeug übrig und in Russland bleibt. Dort steht das Zeug in stinknormale Stahlfässer verpackt im Freien. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Rost dafür sorgt das sich alles langsam aber sicher in der Umwelt verteilt.


 
Aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn, wie es so schön heißt.
Irgendwann wird der Kram irgendwo in der Sahara verbuddelt und keinen interessiert das mehr.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, was die Chinesen mit ihrem Atommüll machen, darüber hab ich noch nie was gelesen und aus Nordkorea hört man auch nichts.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn, wie es so schön heißt.


 
Bis es dann wieder in die Augen kommt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Bis es dann wieder in die Augen kommt!


 
Solange ein paar Hundert Jahre dazwischen liegen, interessiert es niemanden.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange ein paar Hundert Jahre dazwischen liegen, interessiert es niemanden.


 
... der momentan lebt!
Aber wenn dort ein Schelm mit ein bisschen böser Energie an die Radioaktiven Isotope kommt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Seit Anbeginn der (Atom)Zeit () weiß man, dass man den Müll davon nicht einfach vergraben kann, trotzdem hat sich noch niemand wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht, was damit passieren soll, wenn das Zeug für die nächsten 50.000 Jahre vor sich hinstrahlt.
Wieso also denken alle, dass sich das in den nächsten 20 Jahren ändern wird? 
Inzwischen ist das so, dass neben den AKWs Gebäude gebaut werden, wo abgebrannte Brennstäbe reinkommen, wieder aufbereitet wird schon gar nicht mehr und wenn das Gebäude voll ist, wird ein neues gebaut und wenn auch das voll ist, wird der Kram eben per Zug weggeschafft, irgendwo hin, wo keiner Fragen stellt und ich weiß nicht, wie viele Fragen in China gestellt werden oder in Russland oder in Nordafrika.


----------



## Rolk (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn, wie es so schön heißt.
> Irgendwann wird der Kram irgendwo in der Sahara verbuddelt und keinen interessiert das mehr.
> Ich will gar nicht wissen, was die Chinesen mit ihrem Atommüll machen, darüber hab ich noch nie was gelesen und aus Nordkorea hört man auch nichts.



Früher wurde das Zeug höchst offiziell im Ozean versenkt. Heute steht es bei Wind und Wetter in der russischen Pampa rum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Ebenso wie viele russische Kriegsschiffe, die Atom getrieben ist.


----------



## Abufaso (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso wie viele russische Kriegsschiffe, die Atom getrieben ist.



Ich denk mal dass die nur einen winzigen Haufen Abfall produzieren, im Gegensatz zu nem AKW. Aber das reicht eigentlich auch schon. 
Warum kommt man auf die Idee einen Reaktor in ein Schiff einzubauen??? Sicherlich wegen der riesigen Reichweite, aber größere Dieseltanks hätten auch gereicht. 
Teurer ist das auch noch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Der Vorteil in U-booten ist, dass du länger unter Wasser bleiben kannst, was ja im Kriegsfall Sinn der Sache ist. U-Boote sind halt Angriffswaffen, wenn du die vor einer Küste in Position bringen willst, musst du lange unter Wasser fahren, das ist mit Dieselmotoren nicht so einfach, ganz zu schweigen von den Tanks.


----------



## axel25 (6. April 2011)

1. Dass
und 2. Musst du Diesel irgendwann nachfüllen und Tanks brauchen viel Platz.
Ein Reaktor eher weniger. Und den Platz, den du hast, kannst du mit Lebensmitteln vollstopfen. Und die Turbinenanlage brauchst du meistens so oder so.
Nur wenige Kriegsschiffe besitzen einen reinen Dieselantrieb, der Grund: Mit Diesel wäre man zu langsam im Gefecht.

Bei den Flugzeugträgern wird mehr Kerosin und Ausrüstung für die Flieger mitgenommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Ein Dieselaggregat erzeugt nun mal auch Abgase und muss Sauerstoff haben, für den Motor, entweder den Sauerstoff mitnehmen und die Abgase speichern oder zwischendurch auftauchen und nachfüllen/ausscheiden. In beiden Fällen macht es das U-Boot aber ineffektiver. 
Wobei ich jetzt keine Ahnung habe, wie oft die Brennstäbe in einem Atom U-Boot getauscht werden müssen. Das gleiche gilt ja auch für Flugzeugträger und sonstige Kriegsschiffe, die Reaktoren haben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. April 2011)

> Ein Dieselaggregat erzeugt nun mal auch Abgase und muss Sauerstoff haben, für den Motor, entweder den Sauerstoff mitnehmen und die Abgase speichern oder zwischendurch auftauchen und nachfüllen/ausscheiden.



Dafür hatten die Deutschen früher den "Schnorchel", übrigens von den Holländern geklaut!


----------



## refraiser (7. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Hinweis die USA hat einen Test gemacht, um die Kuppeln eines AKW's zu testen und ist da mit einem Kampfjet der 800 km/h auf dem Tacho hatte draufgeflogen!  So schwer sollte das also nicht sein, oder meint ihr der flog an einem Seil entlang um die Richtung zu halten?


Ein Kampfjet ist etwas anderes als ein Passagierflugzeug, da ein Kampfjet auf die Steuerung bei einer solchen Geschwindigkeit ausgelegt ist und sich auch noch deutlich besser manövrieren lässt. Außerdem würde mich die Quelle interessieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 50% sind schon verdammt viel zu viel, wenn du mich fragst. Und ich wiederhole: Allein die Reaktorkuppeln eines deutschen DWR sind so breit, wie das WTC und höher, als das Pentagon.


Ich glaube nicht das die Wahrscheinlichkeit so hoch liegt. Weswegen habe ich oben beschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf welchem denn?
> Wir haben bislang keinerlei Technik, die es uns ermöglichen würde, die nächstgelegenen Sonnensysteme zu erreichen und wir haben keinerlei Hinweise darauf, dass diese Planeten enthalten, die uns versorgen können. Die einzige Chance auf eine neue Heimat wäre Terraforming. Aber wie soll eine Spezies, die nicht einmal in der Lage ist, ein ziemlich robustes Ökosystem nicht-zu-zerstören, ein neues aus dem nichts erschaffen?
> Und "längst"...
> 20-80 Jahre haben wir noch (nach einer Studie, die auf z.T. weiterhin auf geratenen Daten beruht, aber bereits im ersten Durchgang vor 40 Jahren beängstigend gut geraten war)


Und was ist mit erneuerbaren Energien? Rohstoffe aus dem Meer wären auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Wie lange unser Öl noch hält ist hoch umstritten, sich dort auf einige Zahl zu einigen könnte schwer werden. Wir haben sehr, sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Fusionsreaktoren könnte man einsetzen, die Energie von Supervulkanen anzuzapfen wäre eine Möglichkeit die extreme Strommengen bereitstellen würde. Zugegebenermaßen ist das noch mehr als expirementell. Wir Menschen haben schon öfter große Entdeckungen gemacht, als das ich glaube das wir durch ein Energieproblem aussterben bzw. unseren Lebensstandart senken müssten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du dir ausgerechnet, was die Kosten für einen Castor+Abstellgebäude (d.h. die einzige uns bekannte sicher Lagermöglichkeit) pro Jahr ~kosten? (meinetwegen mit einer großzügigen Lebensspanne von 100 Jahren)? Hast du weiter gerechnet, wieviele man dafür braucht, um all unseren Müll zu lagern? Hast du dann hochgerechnet, wieviel sich da über die nächsten 5000 Jahre aufaddiert? Und hast du zu guter letzt die Inflation draufgerechnet und das ganze mal mit der weltweit in Umlauf befindlichen Geldmenge verglichen?
> Ich gebe zu: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dieser Summe und "unendlich viel". Er ist für unsere Begrifflichkeiten in etwa genauso groß, wie der zwischen allen Atomen dieses Planeten und allen Atomen dieses Planeten außer einem.


Hast du dir überlegt, das sich unsere Möglichkeiten zum Bau von Gebäuden stetig fortentwickeln. In 500 Jahren werden wir ganz andere Möglichkeiten haben. Natürlich sind auch hier die Kosten zur Lagerung noch hoch, aber ich habe ja nie gesagt, das wir nicht aussteigen sollen. Ich habe nur einen extrem schnellen Ausstieg von heute auf morgen in Frage gestellt. Die Kosten für die Lagerung des Atommülls werden nicht die Kosten für einen schnellen Atomausstieg übertreffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo haben die denn mal "Ergebnisse"?
> 95% von dem, was ich sehe, sind z.T. eher peinliche Publicitystunts, über die man bestenfalls beschämt lächelt, wenn man die dahinterliegenden Ziele gutheißt.


Ergebnisse sind z.B. Studien zur Reaktorsicherheit wie sie hier schon genannt wurden. Diese erhalten ein großes mediales Echo.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein "wieso" ist offensichtlich unnötig...


Weil man bei bewaffneten Terroristen anders reagieren würde, als bei Demonstranten. Ich glaube kaum das die Regierung ersteinmal eine Studie durchführen lassen würde, bevor sie maßnahmen Ergreifen würde. Ein AKW wird außerdem bewacht. Die meisten Gebäudezerstörungen durch Terroristen wurden durch Selbstmordattentate verübt, was bei einem AKW schwierig ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> s.o.
> s.nichtalzuweito.


Doch, hier ist z.B. eine Studie dazu und die geht nicht vom Ausstieg von heute auf morgen aus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Scharfschützen sind in Deutschland afaik kein erlaubter Bestandteil eines Sicherheitsdienstes. AKWs haben stinknormales Sicherheitspersonal, würde mich nichtmal wundern, wenn ihnen selbst vollautomatische Waffen fehlen oder sie zumindest nicht zur Standardausrüstung gehören. Dazu kommt das Problem der Zahl der Wachleute und der Entfernungen:
> Wenn es Leuten gelingt, unbemerkt Zäune aufzuschneiden und mit dem Erklimmen der Kuppel zu beginnen, dann können die Wachgänge der "sichersten Atomkraftwerke der Welt" (ich weise daraufhin, dass ich die Glaubwürdigkeit jeden, der das Wort "sicher" in Zusammenhang mit diesen Anlagen verwendet, für dauerhaft unglaubwürdig halte - aber es scheint einigen wohl zu reichen) wohl nicht alzu dicht erfolgen.
> Wie lange wird es also nach dem Niederschuss der ersten Leute dauern, bis das restliche Personal auch nur vor Ort ist, geschweige denn organisiert vorgeht?


Das kann man nicht sagen, da die Sicherheitskonzepte eines AKW zum Glück nicht der Öffentlichkeit vorliegen. Trotzdem befürworte ich grundsätzlich eine stärkere Bewachung von Atomkraftwerken, auch mit Scharfschützen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Vorstellungen hast - aber die Sperrzone um ein deutsches AKW kann man eher in duzenden- denn hunderten Metern angeben, wenn überhaupt. Die Reichweite ist da garantiert kein Problem (Durchschlagskraft: s.o.)


Unabhängig davon das eine RPG wohl kaum die Schuzwand durchschlagen würde, hat selbst eine RPG-16 nur eine maximale Schussreichweite von 800 Metern, diese Distanz wäre wahrscheinlich kurz genug um einen Abschuss noch zu verhindern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass ich es tue, sehe ich das anders. Wenn du Argumente dagegen vortragen möchtest: Gerne. Aber "Ist so punkt" Aussagen stehen jetzt langsam genug von dir im Raum.


Ok, ich werde versuchen meine Aussagen in Zukunft besser zu erklären, aber es gibt auch genug dieser Aussagen von dir.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um eine hohe Kuppel zu treffen auch nicht.


Nachkorrigieren während des direkten Anflugs auf die Kuppel, dürfte durch die Manövrierfähigkeit einer Passagiermaschiene schwierig werden.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> schon komisch das leute über "rechte" daher reden, wenn die 100.000 leute in der nähe des AKW und die 80 millionen im ganzen land diese recht ebenfalls besitzen, und wenn ich die recht von 400 gegen die rechte von mehreren tausend bis millionen setze dann muss ich sagen:


Man kann die Grundrechte von Menschen nicht gegeneinander aufwiegen. Das ist durch das Grundgesetz festgelegt und gut so.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> scheiß auf das verfassungsgericht (diese "runzel-peter" in ihren gräßlichen roten roben haben die letzten jahre eh mehr murks entschieden als vernünftiges, IMHO sollte man die interpretation der verfassung net solchen "heinis" überlassen, sondern in verfassungsfragen (die uns ja alle angehen!) das volk befragen müssen!)


Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon genug Bedenken das Volk bei einfacheren Fragen wie einem Bahnhof zu befragen. Ich möchte nicht das es über Verfassungsfragen entscheidet, da ich nicht Glaube das es die dazu nötige Kompetenz besitzt. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat den Wiederaufbau Deutschlands und seiner mittlerweile relativ stabilen Demokratie sehr gut begleitet und entscheidend dazu beigetragen das wir heute ein Land ist, das zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, die Bürgerrechte relativ hoch hält.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind die Wachleute überhaupt bewaffnet?
> Und selbst wenn, dann nur mit Standardpistolen, Maschinenpistolen darfst du auch Polizist auch nicht einfach zu haben, dafür musst du ausgebildet sein.
> Eine Terrorruppe kann natürlich in das Kraftwerk eindringen und es übernehmen, also das Personal ausschalten und sich darin verbarrikadieren (oder eben Geiseln nehmen). Dann könnten sie die Kühlanlage des Reaktors beschädigen und einfach auf den Supergau warten.
> Natürlich kommen inzwischen Einsatzgruppen der Poilizei an, doch mit solchen Terroristen ist Verhandeln sinnlos, was also tun, das AKW mit Kampfjets angreifen und zerstören (dabei dann die möglichen Geiseln opfern) oder versuchen das Gebäude zurück zu erobern?
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus das es Spezialeinheiten denen praktisch jedes belibiege Equipment und beste Trainingsbedingungen zur Verfügung stehen, Terroristen auszuschalten, da diese wohl kaum so gut ausgebildet sind. Sich in einem Kernkraftwerk zu verstecken wie in Afghanistan geht nicht und im Häuserkampf nehmen es auch die meisten "Standartsoldaten" mit Terroristen auf.






Uter schrieb:


> Vermutlich würde es reichen die Kühltürme zu treffen, da der Sekundarkreislauf damit sehr schnell auf knapp unter Siedehitze erwärmt werden könnte und damit der Primärkreislauf nicht mehr ausreichen gekühlt werden könnte, die Menge an austretender Radioaktivität wär wohl nicht so hoch und würde vermutlich v.a. durch das Kühlwasser austreten, es würde aber vermutlich reichen um das Grundwasser in der Gegend zu verseuchen.


Das ist tatsächlich ein großes Problem, eine Panzerung nachzurüsten dürfte aber deutlich einfacher sein, als bei einem Reaktor.



Uter schrieb:


> Die Zerstörung wär ja schon der schlimmste Fall, also um den Versuch einer Rückeroberung würde man nicht herum kommen.
> 
> Die GSG 9 sind dafür ausgebildet, die Frage ist, ob die Zeit reicht (ein recht kleiner Sprengsatz im inneren der Kuppel und das Zerstören der Pumpen sollte sehr schnell gehen).


Ich nehme mal an das die Zeit reicht, aber ich denke wenn sie nicht reichen würde, wäre ein Einsatz der SEK auch erfolgreich.



Uter schrieb:


> In Deutschland darf man im Fall eines Falles nur die Täter töten und das ist auch gut so.


Dito



Abufaso schrieb:


> Und das ist FALSCH.


Das ist es aber, was uns einen so hohen Lebensstandart ermöglicht hat. Wenn Handlungen nicht durch Werte kontrolliert werden, sind wir sehr schnell wieder in einem Krieg und der zerstört Wohlstand.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber für Terroristen zu wenig, denn sie fangen nicht an mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu rechnen, die wollen ein Ergebnis haben, möglichst sofort, wie ja die Anschläge immer gezeigt haben, sonst hätten sie schon lange AKWs angegriffen.
> Und ich denke mal, dass die Kühltürme nur unwesentlichen Schaden auslösen würden, denn immerhin ist es nur ein Sekundärkreislauf.


Ja, aber die Kühlung ist Achillesferse eines AKW. Das Problem ist durchaus ernstzunehmen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man nicht eine Geisel retten kann, ist dann offensichtlich, denn wenn sich Leute mit einem AKW in die Luft sprengen wollen, sind Verhandlungen völlig sinnlos. Wahrscheinlich nutzen die das eher um Zeit zu schinden, damit ein möglicher Gau nicht mehr aufgehalten werden kann.


Richtig, die einzige Chance zur Rettung der Geiseln wäre dann die Stürmung.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du eben nicht sofort einen Gau, sowas dauert eine Zeit und die Frage ist ja, können die Terroristen ihre Position so lange halten?
> Die GSG 9 weiß, dass die Geiseln nicht zu retten sind, greifen sie also mit allen an, was sie haben, egal was passiert oder versucht man den diplomatischen Weg? (der eher den Terroristen in die Hände spielt)


Sie werden höchstwahrscheinlich nicht den diplomatischen Weg versuchen, Psychologen können bei Straftaten zwar wahre Wunder auslösen und werden oft unterschätzt, aber eine ganze Gruppe fanatischer Terroristen in so kurzer Zeit zum Aufgeben zu zwingen, dürfte schwierig werden. Ich glaube nicht, das bei einer Stürmung die Geiseln völlig egal wären, aber es dürfte trotzdem sehr schwierig werden, diese zu retten.



Uter schrieb:


> Bis zum GAU müssen die Terroristen nicht durchhalten, es reicht, wenn er nicht mehr zu verhindern ist.
> Die Geiseln sind wohl oder übel zu vernachlässigen (wenn die Angestellten nicht eh schon getötet wurden).


Einen GAU aufzuhalten ist eigentlich nie unmöglich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit nähert sich aber mit dem Vorranschreiten der Zeit aber immer mehr 0 an.
Wie gesagt glaube ich nicht das die Geiseln vernachlässigt würden, aber auch die jeweiligen Einheiten werden wissen, das die Chance sie zu retten sehr gering.



Uter schrieb:


> Hilfsmaßnahmen sehe ich mal nicht als (Kampf-)Einsatz, wie sie im AKW nötig wären (man müsste ja auch für den Ernstfall einen Schussbefehl erteilen).


Was verstehst du unter Hilfsmaßnahmen? Das heranschaffen von Ausrüstung fände ich auch ok, den Einsatz von Einheiten des Militärs dagegen fände ich höchst bedenklich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja: Ein Angriff auf ein Fußballstadion würde vermutlich mehr Tote bringen (imho aber maximal ein paar hundert)


Wenn bekannt würde, das ein Flugzeug auf ein Fussballstadion zuraßt, würde alleine die Massenpanik wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Hundert Menschen töten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei guter Sicht (und man kann sich den Tag ja aussuchen) sieht man die Dinger jedenfalls aus mehreren km Entfernung, das reicht locker für den Endanflug - und die grobe Richtung geht nun wirklich mittels Kompass&GPS.


Ich glaube nicht, das dass so einfach ist. Habe ich weiter oben schon begründet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den einen Terroristen mit 8 Dioptrien, der die Kuppel nicht sieht, sollte es auch nicht überfordern, einen Punkt "50 m neben dem Kühlturm" anzusteuern.


Das Problem dürfte weniger das Sehen, als das Ansteuern sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange wie sie brauchen, um an den Leitungen des Haupt-Kühlsystems und 1-2 Komponenten des Notkühlsystems Sprengladungen anzubringen. Wenn sie sich im Gebäude auskennen und Widerstand leicht überwinden können würde ich mal sagen: Max. 30 Minuten ab Passieren der Einfahrt.
> Man darf ja drei Faktoren nicht vergessen:
> - Ein GAU muss verhindert werden und nicht ausgelöst
> - die, die wissen, wie man ihn verhindert, stehen nicht in 10 Min Bereitschaft, wie das ggf. Sondereinheiten tun
> - sie wissen nur, wie man das aus einer funktionierenden Reaktorwarte heraus macht. Davon gibt es pro Reaktor maximal zwei, in Biblis aber nur zwei für zwei Reaktoren


Entsprechende Experten ständen wären wahrscheinlich nicht in 10  Minuten beim betroffenen AKW, aber es wäre durchaus möglich, dass sie sich mit Experten die in dieser Zeit am AKW sind absprechen und diese am AKW verfügbaren Experten diese dann ausführen-



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Teilkernschmelze ist möglich, aber solange der Betonmantel um den Rekator hält, bringt das nichts. Du müsstest, als Terrorist also, nachhelfen, eventuell mit Sprengladungen innerhalb des Reaktorgebäudes.


Richtig.



Uter schrieb:


> Hab ich ja geschrieben, wobei ein recht kleiner Riss schon reichen könnte oder man könnte einfach das Wasser des Primärkreislaufes ableiten.


So einen kleinen Riss zu verursachen ist schwerer als du zu denken scheinst. Schließlich ist der Mantel nicht aus Pappe.



Uter schrieb:


> Nein. Die Polizei ist nicht militärisch ausgebildet und hat keine Ahnung vom Häuserkampf geschweige denn dem allgemeinen Kampf gegen bewaffnete Personen (die Polizei ist nur für und gegen Nahkämpfer ausgebildet). Die Ausnahme sind Spezialeinheiten (GSG 9), die auch erst ankommen müssen.


Das die Polizei nicht militärisch ausgebildet ist, ist logisch. Wie gesagt könnte man im unwahrscheinlichen Fall das es Abzusehen ist das die GSG9 nicht schnell genug einsatzbereit ist, auch das SEK einsetzen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber in Deutschland sind mir jetzt keine terroristischen Gruppierungen geläufig, die in der Lage sind, ein AKW anzugreifen oder entsprechende Bombenanschläge zu verüben.


Dito.



Uter schrieb:


> den schwierigen Einsatz von Panzern ein.


Der Einsatz von Panzern bei einem AKW erscheint mit eher suoptimal, die Vorteile wiegen die Nachteile wie z.B. unkontrollierte Zerstörung nicht auf. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass ein Spezialkommando der Polizei besser ausgebildet ist als eine Terrorzelle, die ja nur für ein paar Tage ein Trainingscamp besuchen und da ja keine Kriegstaktik lernen, sondern so banale Dinge wie Waffen zerlegen, reinigen und beim Schießen auch zu treffen und sich nicht selbst in den Fuß zu schießen.


Richtig. Ob die Terroristen das Camp nur für ein paar Tage besucht haben, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Egal wie sie trainiert haben, sie haben nicht die gleichen Bedienungen wie z.B. die GSG9 pder das SEK.



Uter schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Terroristen, die ihr ganzes Leben in solche Camps verbringen. Bei vielen Fanatikern kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie auch fanatisch trainieren.


Das ist aber so als würde ich mein ganzes Leben Fußball mit einem Gummiball trainieren und dann bei Nationalmannschaft auflaufen wollen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt benötigt man Expertise um sich zu steigern und diese haben diese Terroristen nicht.



Uter schrieb:


> Alles in allem: Mit den richtigen Mitteln und den richtigen Personen ist die Einnahme eines AKWs problemlos möglich. Die Frage ist, ob man es halten kann, bis es zu einem GAU kommt (ich vermute ja).


Ich vermute nein, wieso habe ich bereits geschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gruppierungen, die du kennen würdest, kann man eh als ungefährlich weil unvorsichtig einstufen


Al Qaida kannte man auch schon vor dem 11. September, trotzdem waren sie wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es Al Kaida nahe Personen mit 30 Jahren Erfahrung im Häuserkampf gibt,


Und Polizei und Armee ganze Abteilungen die sich nur mit der Verbesserung der Ausrüstung und Taktik von Spezaleinheiten beschäftigen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich kenne keine Terroristen, die mit schusssicherer Kleidung mit top ausgebildet irgendwas angreift, das sind meist immer das Fußvolk, bzw. Mitläufer, die eben austauschbar sind.


Ich kenne überhaupt keine Terrororganisation die über solche Leute verfügt. 



Uter schrieb:


> Für den größten terroristischen Akt, den es je gab werden die Gruppen wohl ihre Eliten einsetzen.


Was wohl nicht allzu schlimm wäre.



Uter schrieb:


> An Tschernobyl hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich glaub nicht, dass andere Staaten unseren Müll wollen oder ohne extreme Bezahlung nehmen.
> So ein Gebäude wird man wohl oder übel bauen müssen, welches man jedoch gegen Terrorismus am besten unterirdisch baut und deshalb gegen Grundwasser abdichten muss. Dieses Gebäude müsste man natürlich alle 30 Jahre warten und den Müll alle 100 Jahre in neue Fässer verfrachten. Damit wär die Entsorgung in ein paar hundert Jahren deutlich teurer als die Ersparnis durch die Atomkraft. Aber nach ein paar hundert Jahren ist der Müll noch nicht weg. Wegen 50 Jahren minimal günstigerer Energie kommen also noch nahezu ewig Kosten auf uns zu. Die Rechnung kann nicht aufgehen, aber mit jedem Tag werden die Müllmengen größer und die zukünftigen Kosten höher.


In ein paar Hundert Jahren werden auch andere Techniken zur Verfügung stehen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Dort steht das Zeug in stinknormale Stahlfässer verpackt im Freien. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Rost dafür sorgt das sich alles langsam aber sicher in der Umwelt verteilt.


Ja und das ist ein großes Problem.



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> Alternativen gibt’s es eigentlich keine


Doch, aber keine die von heute auf morgen unseren Strombedarf decken.




Rolk schrieb:


> So gesehen haben wir einen weiteren Grund die AKWs abzuschalten. Die halbe Zeit (nachts) laufen sie ja praktisch überflüssig.


Sie produzieren 50% der Grundlast und laufen deswegen ganz sicher nicht unnötig.



frEnzy schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Alternativen, die man nur geschickt einsetzten müsste.


Richtig, es gibt genug Alternativen und deswegen werden wir unsere Energieversorgung auch in Zukunft sichern können.




Rolk schrieb:


> Es gab mal eine Studie zu dem Thema (nein nicht von Greenpeace ).


Quelle?



Rolk schrieb:


> Ergebniss:
> 
> Man nehme sämtliche Haupterdgasleitungen in Deutschland, verwende die daneben liegenden vorhandenen Ackerflächen in einem 10km breiten Streifen nur noch zur Produktion von Biogaspflanzen und wir könnten ganz Europa mit Energie versorgen.


Die Folgen für die Umwelt sind dir aber bewusst, oder? 

Ich wollte noch anmerken, das die Stromerzeugung durch AKWs die wenigsten Todesopfer pro erzeugtem Strom hat und das auch noch wenn es in Japan zu einem GAU kommt. Wie es aussieht wenn eine solche Wolke nach Tokioziehen würde, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2011)

_und da sag nochmal wer, ich würde lange Posts schreiben und Quotegehäksel praktizieren_ 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ebenso wie viele russische Kriegsschiffe, die Atom getrieben ist.



Das neue Geld, dass ins russiche Militär fließt, geht u.a. auch in die Aufarbeitung der atomaren Altlasten. Das den Japanern angebotene Spezialtankschiff wurde z.B. extra dafür gebaut.
(viel zu tun bleibt trotzdem)



Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich denk mal dass die nur einen winzigen Haufen Abfall produzieren, im Gegensatz zu nem AKW. Aber das reicht eigentlich auch schon.
> Warum kommt man auf die Idee einen Reaktor in ein Schiff einzubauen??? Sicherlich wegen der riesigen Reichweite, aber größere Dieseltanks hätten auch gereicht.
> Teurer ist das auch noch.



So wenig ist das gar nicht, vor allem wenn man die verstrahlten Teile mit einrechnet, die eine deutlich geringere Lebensdauer haben, als ein AKW.
Der Grund ist, neben Reichweite und Umgebungsluftunabhängigkeit, auch die konstant hohe Leistung. Ein atomgetriebener Träger hat mal eben eine 30-50% höhere Marschgeschwindigkeit, die könntest du mit konventionellen Anlagen nie erreichen, weil die Tanks größer als der Träger wären.
(trotzdem wäre ein internationales Verbot für nukleargetriebene Militäreinheiten imho wünschenswert. Die Dinger werden eh nur von Nationen gebaut, die zu 95% auf Abschreckung setzen und sie nie in einem Szenario einsetzen, in dem sie die Vorteile benötigen -> man könnte sich auch eine technikstufe gegenseitig abschrecken und so viel Müll vermeiden. Im Gegensatz zu Sprengköpfen besteht auch nicht die Gefahr, dass jemand sowas großes heimlich in Reserve hält)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt keine Ahnung habe, wie oft die Brennstäbe in einem Atom U-Boot getauscht werden müssen. Das gleiche gilt ja auch für Flugzeugträger und sonstige Kriegsschiffe, die Reaktoren haben.



Ich glaube, die meisten werden alle 5-10 Jahre neu bestückt. Die Ein-Weg-Metall-Reaktoren der Alphas waren afaik mit 15 Jahren Laufleistung eine absolute Ausnahme.




refraiser schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Wahrscheinlichkeit so hoch liegt. Weswegen habe ich oben beschrieben.



Und unzureichend begründet - aber ich gebe zu, dass ich für meine Sichtweise auch nicht mehr Argumente vorbringen kann, als "100% aller Terroristischen Anschläge mit Passagierflugzeugen". Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, auf wieviel % du die Erfolgschance einschätzt und wieso dieser Wert ein deiner Meinung nach vertretbare Restrisiko ist.



> Nachkorrigieren während des direkten Anflugs auf die Kuppel, dürfte durch die Manövrierfähigkeit einer Passagiermaschiene schwierig werden.



Again: In drei von drei Fällen war die Manövrierfähigkeit gut genug, um Ziele zu treffen, deren potentielle Trefferfläche in einer von zwei Dimensionen kleiner war, als ein AKW.



> Und was ist mit erneuerbaren Energien?



Das ich ein Befürworte bin, sollte bekannt sein. Das ich da eine Ausnahme bin (zumindest was die Konsequenz angeht) auch.



> Rohstoffe aus dem Meer wären auch noch eine Möglichkeit. Wie lange unser Öl noch hält ist hoch umstritten, sich dort auf einige Zahl zu einigen könnte schwer werden. Wir haben sehr, sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Fusionsreaktoren könnte man einsetzen, die Energie von Supervulkanen anzuzapfen wäre eine Möglichkeit die extreme Strommengen bereitstellen würde. Zugegebenermaßen ist das noch mehr als expirementell. Wir Menschen haben schon öfter große Entdeckungen gemacht, als das ich glaube das wir durch ein Energieproblem aussterben bzw. unseren Lebensstandart senken müssten.



Wir haben keine Fusionsreaktoren und werden so schnell auch keine haben, Rohstoffe aus dem Meer sind ohne erhebliche ökologische Folgen ebenso gering nutzbar, wie die bislang eingeschränkt genutzten fossilen Energieträger und "große Entdeckungen", die schlagartig alles änderten, gab es ein bißchen zu selten (genaugenommen fällt mir gar keine ohne Vorläufer ein), als das man sich darauf verlassen könnte. Im übrigen geht es nicht nur um Energie. Die könnten wir, ohne Rücksicht auf anderes, sicherlich produzieren (siehe z.B. AKWs - Thorium geht uns so schnell nicht aus, wenn die Sicherheitsprobleme schneller Brüter und das Müllproblem als zweitrangig gelten), es geht um die gesamte Versorgung der Menschheit mit allem notwendigen. In der Vergangenheit hat man Probleme "gelöst", in dem man auf andere Bereiche ausgewichen ist, aber in den nächsten Jahrzehnten wird es in so ziemlich jeder Kategorie zu einer Überschreitung des maximalen Potentials und zu einem Einbruch kommen, in vielen ggf. zu einem selbst verstärkenden Einbruch.



> Hast du dir überlegt, das sich unsere Möglichkeiten zum Bau von Gebäuden stetig fortentwickeln. In 500 Jahren werden wir ganz andere Möglichkeiten haben.



Nö, hab ich nicht. Aber auch wenn ich das nachhole, stelle ich zwischen heutigen und 500 Jahre alten Bauten keine Unterschiede fesst, deren Dimensionen denen des Problems "Atommüll" entsprechen. Selbst wenn ich überdauernde 2000 Jahre alte Bauwerke betrachte, sind die noch zu nah an unserer heutigen Technologie - und das ist schon eine höchst selektive Auswahl, denn die Technik, mit der ein dauerhaftes Atommülllager gebaut wird, sollte nicht im Falle einiger besonders glücklich gelegener Tempel 2000 Jahre ohne große Schäden überdauern, sondern im Worst Case 20000 Jahre ohne Kratzer.



> Natürlich sind auch hier die Kosten zur Lagerung noch hoch, aber ich habe ja nie gesagt, das wir nicht aussteigen sollen. Ich habe nur einen extrem schnellen Ausstieg von heute auf morgen in Frage gestellt. Die Kosten für die Lagerung des Atommülls werden nicht die Kosten für einen schnellen Atomausstieg übertreffen.



*grübel* Hatte ich dich aufgefordert, "extrem schnell" zu definieren, oder jemand anderen? Falls nicht, wiederhole ichs an der Stelle: Was ist deiner Meinung nach okay und was zu schnell?



> Ergebnisse sind z.B. Studien zur Reaktorsicherheit wie sie hier schon genannt wurden. Diese erhalten ein großes mediales Echo.



So? Wer hat denn davon gesprochen, bevor die Behauptung "AKWs sind nicht so sicher, wie man gemeinhin sagt" durch externe Quellen ("Fukushima") eindrucksvoll belegt wurde?



> Weil man bei bewaffneten Terroristen anders reagieren würde, als bei Demonstranten. Ich glaube kaum das die Regierung ersteinmal eine Studie durchführen lassen würde, bevor sie maßnahmen Ergreifen würde. Ein AKW wird außerdem bewacht.



Das wurde es im Falle der eingedrungenen Aktivisten auch. Und sicherlich hat man die nicht mit Waffengewalt gestoppt, was man als Reaktion auf Terroristen ggf. versuchen würde. Aber umgekehrt haben die Demonstraten auch keine Waffengewalt eingesetzt - bei einem paramilitärischen Angriff wird man erstmal gar nicht reagieren. Denn die schießen als erste und im Gegensatz zu einer AKW-Wachmannschaft, die alles außerhalb des Zaunes erstmal als unbedenklichen Zivilist behandeln muss (wenn mans überhaupt bemerkt), können Angreifer sehr wohl Hecken-&Scharfschützen in Stellung bringen.



> Die meisten Gebäudezerstörungen durch Terroristen wurden durch Selbstmordattentate verübt, was bei einem AKW schwierig ist.



Es geht nicht um "die meisten", denn die werden mit improvisierten Methoden in verarmten Gegenden ausgeführt. Es geht um ein herausragendes Projekt.



> Doch, hier ist z.B. eine Studie dazu und die geht nicht vom Ausstieg von heute auf morgen aus.



1. Die Berechnungen einer ""Studie"", die aus einem SPON-Artikel besteht und mit einer hoffnungslos überzogenen Horrordarstellung beginnt, halte ich für unglaubwürdig
2. 170 Milliarden für einen schnellen Ausstieg sind eine Wiederlegung deiner Aussage, dass ein schneller Ausstieg teuer wäre. Im Vergleich zu z.B. Bankenrettungsmaßnahmen, die man mal eben aus dem Ärmel schüttelt und die keine Zukunftsinvestion, sondern eher ein unverdientes Geschenk darstellen, ist das eher wenig, im Vergleich zur bereits vorhandenen Staatsverschuldung wäre es geradezu lächerlich. (nicht berücksichtigt scheint weiterhin, dass Deutschland noch-führender Anbieter der meisten Technologien ist, d.h. derartige Investitionen würden sich durch einen Wirtschaftsboom teilweise refinanzieren)
3. "170 Milliarden für einen schnellen Ausstieg" sind rein gar kein Argument bezüglich der Aussage, dass ein Weitermachen verdammt teuer ist. Es wird schlichtweg keine Aussage gemacht.



> Unabhängig davon das eine RPG wohl kaum die Schuzwand durchschlagen würde, hat selbst eine RPG-16 nur eine maximale Schussreichweite von 800 Metern, diese Distanz wäre wahrscheinlich kurz genug um einen Abschuss noch zu verhindern.



Mit welchen Mitteln?
Ohne Scharfschützen (die es definitiv nicht gibt), ist auf eine Entfernung >300m überhaupt keine Reaktion möglich, selbst wenn man den Angreifer rechtzeitig entdecken würde. Da es in der Umgebung vieler AKWs z.T. gute Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt, bestände die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit aber ohnehin nur in den 1-2 Sekunden, die zwischen Verlassen der Deckung in Schussbereiten Zustand und Abschuss vergehen. Langes Zielen entfällt bei einem Ziel dieser Größe. Beim Einsatz von Waffen mit balistischer Flugbahn wären Eingriffe sogar erst nach dem ersten Schuss möglich. (das ganze weiterhin unter der Vorraussetzung, dass der Angriff nicht mit treffsicheren Schüssen auf das Wachpersonal selbst beginnt/begleitet wird, wovon man in einer Worst-Case-Studie aber ausgehen muss)



> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon genug Bedenken das Volk bei einfacheren Fragen wie einem Bahnhof zu befragen. Ich möchte nicht das es über Verfassungsfragen entscheidet, da ich nicht Glaube das es die dazu nötige Kompetenz besitzt. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat den Wiederaufbau Deutschlands und seiner mittlerweile relativ stabilen Demokratie sehr gut begleitet und entscheidend dazu beigetragen das wir heute ein Land ist, das zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, die Bürgerrechte relativ hoch hält.



Juristische Frage gehören sowieso in die Hände der Justiz - dafür ist die nunmal da. Aber Grundsatzfragen zu Zielen und Werten sollte in einer Demokratie eigentlich der mündige Bürger beantworten.
(leider haben wir nicht viele davon...)



> Ich nehme mal an das die Zeit reicht



Mit welcher Begründung?
Die Zeit, die man braucht, um entscheidende Elemente zu beschädigen lässt sich nun wirklich in Minuten angeben.



> , aber ich denke wenn sie nicht reichen würde, wäre ein Einsatz der SEK auch erfolgreich.



Die Terroristen könnten sie sicherlich erledigen.
Stellt sich die Frage, ob es nötig ist, Leute zu töten, die gerade eigenhändig das AKW, in dem sie sich befinden, in einen GAU getrieben haben.



> Wenn bekannt würde, das ein Flugzeug auf ein Fussballstadion zuraßt, würde alleine die Massenpanik wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Hundert Menschen töten.



Wenn öffentlich bekannt wird, dass ein Flugzeug auf ein Fußballstadion zuraßt, dann sind mehrere Stunden vergangen und das Flugzeug längst angekommen. Wenn die Flugsicherung rechtzeitig die Stadionleitung benachrichtigt, kann man die üblichen Pläne für Brandfälle anwenden, ohne den Grund anzugeben. Da die meisten Leute keine mittelbare Gefahr sehen, ist eine Panik (die in Katastrophenfällen ohnehin seltener ist, als von vielen angenommen - Berühmte Problemfälle zeichneten sich immer dadurch aus, dass ein Teil der Leute sich keiner Gefahr bewusst war), eher gering.



> Entsprechende Experten ständen wären wahrscheinlich nicht in 10  Minuten beim betroffenen AKW, aber es wäre durchaus möglich, dass sie sich mit Experten die in dieser Zeit am AKW sind absprechen und diese am AKW verfügbaren Experten diese dann ausführen-



Nach einer terroristischen Stürmung gäbe es keine Experten am AKW mehr, es sei denn, du betrachtest Leichen als ausreichend qualifiziert. Und ich wiederhole: Es gäbe ggf. auch keinerlei Kontrollelemente mehr.



> Al Qaida kannte man auch schon vor dem 11. September, trotzdem waren sie wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich.



Es ging um aktive Gruppierungen - die Leute, die quanti vor dem 11.9. von Al Kaide kannte, waren am 11.9. keine Bedrohung.



> Ich wollte noch anmerken, das die Stromerzeugung durch AKWs die wenigsten Todesopfer pro erzeugtem Strom hat und das auch noch wenn es in Japan zu einem GAU kommt. Wie es aussieht wenn eine solche Wolke nach Tokioziehen würde, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


 
Die Aussage halte ich für riskant, es sei denn, du zählst Tote in Kohlebergwerken mit. Aber selbst da würde ich ein Kopf-an-Kopf erwarten, wenn man nur die für die europäische Stromerzeugung seit Mitte des 20. Jhd. angefallenen Opfer zählt. AKWs töten zwar nicht regelmäßig eine größere Zahl von Menschen, aber andere Kraftwerke auch nicht. Insbesondere Wasserkraft und Solartechnik dürfte so gut wie keine Fälle zu vermelden haben und Tschernobyl muss man erstmal ausgeglichen bekommen.


----------



## Icejester (7. April 2011)

Ich finde es sehr bemerkenswert, daß das Ergebnis bisher bei immerhin 126 Teilnehmern so ausgeglichen ist. Das hätte ich eigentlich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Rolk (7. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Nachkorrigieren während des direkten Anflugs auf die Kuppel, dürfte durch die Manövrierfähigkeit einer Passagiermaschiene schwierig werden.



Passagiermaschienen müssen beim Landeanflug wegen Seitenwindes ständig nachkorrigieren. Es ist einfach abwegig zu denken es sei nicht möglich ein Reaktorgebäude zu treffen.




> Quelle?


Tagesschau, Frontal 21 und noch 1 oder 2 andere Sendungen. Die Studie wurde vor höchstem einem Jahr (eher weniger) veröffentlicht. Den Weg ins Netzt scheint sie noch nicht gefunden zu haben, sonst hätte ich sie dir liebend gerne verlinkt.



> Die Folgen für die Umwelt sind dir aber bewusst, oder?


Alles Kinderkram in Vergleich der Probleme die AKWs schaffen.



> Ich wollte noch anmerken, das die Stromerzeugung durch AKWs die wenigsten Todesopfer pro erzeugtem Strom hat und das auch noch wenn es in Japan zu einem GAU kommt. Wie es aussieht wenn eine solche Wolke nach Tokioziehen würde, kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


Das soll wohl ein Witz sein? 
Ohne Tschernobyl und die ganzen anderen kleineren Störfälle hätten wir Weltweit nur einen Bruchteil der Krebsrate und der behindert geborenen Kinder. Mach dich mal schlau was in Gegenden von Osteuropa abgeht, die besonderst schlimm von Tschernobyl betroffen waren.


----------



## refraiser (7. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und unzureichend begründet - aber ich gebe zu, dass ich für meine Sichtweise auch nicht mehr Argumente vorbringen kann, als "100% aller Terroristischen Anschläge mit Passagierflugzeugen". Trotzdem würde mich interessieren, auf wieviel % du die Erfolgschance einschätzt und wieso dieser Wert ein deiner Meinung nach vertretbare Restrisiko ist.


Ich habe nie behauptet das die Kernenergie sicher ist, ich habe lediglich geschrieben das die Risiken bis zum Vollzug eines verantwortungsvollen Ausstiegs vertretbat sind. Ich habe keine dieser Studien durchgeführt und kann dir deswegen auch keine genaue Prozentangabe nennen, denke aber das die Möglichkeit die Kuppel zu treffen bei nahezu perfekter Flugrichtung des Flugzeugs bei etwa 50% liegen würde. Bei einem nicht perfekten, aber für die Situation dennoch guten Flugrichtung des Flugzeugs schätze ich sie auf etwa 25%-30%. Wenn das Flugzeug mit den Fähigkeiten eines durchschnittlichen Piloten auf Kurs gebracht würde, nähme ich eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von etwa 10%-15% an. Bei jeder vom Können eines durchschnittlichen Piloten abweichender Möglichkeit schätze ich sie auf unter 5%.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Again: In drei von drei Fällen war die Manövrierfähigkeit gut genug, um Ziele zu treffen, deren potentielle Trefferfläche in einer von zwei Dimensionen kleiner war, als ein AKW.


Die Twin Towers waren aber auch deutlich höher als eine Reaktorkuppel, einen Kühlturm zu treffen stellte ich mir auch einfacher vor. Das Pentagon wurde im Tiefflug angeflogen und hatte eine sehr froße Fläche. Ich denke auch für einen außergewöhnlich guten Piloten würde es schwer werden die Kuppel eines Kernkraftwerks im Tiefflug anzusteuern, ohne vorher "hängen" zu bleiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Fusionsreaktoren und werden so schnell auch keine haben, Rohstoffe aus dem Meer sind ohne erhebliche ökologische Folgen ebenso gering nutzbar, wie die bislang eingeschränkt genutzten fossilen Energieträger und "große Entdeckungen", die schlagartig alles änderten, gab es ein bißchen zu selten (genaugenommen fällt mir gar keine ohne Vorläufer ein), als das man sich darauf verlassen könnte. Im übrigen geht es nicht nur um Energie. Die könnten wir, ohne Rücksicht auf anderes, sicherlich produzieren (siehe z.B. AKWs - Thorium geht uns so schnell nicht aus, wenn die Sicherheitsprobleme schneller Brüter und das Müllproblem als zweitrangig gelten), es geht um die gesamte Versorgung der Menschheit mit allem notwendigen. In der Vergangenheit hat man Probleme "gelöst", in dem man auf andere Bereiche ausgewichen ist, aber in den nächsten Jahrzehnten wird es in so ziemlich jeder Kategorie zu einer Überschreitung des maximalen Potentials und zu einem Einbruch kommen, in vielen ggf. zu einem selbst verstärkenden Einbruch.


Nenne bitte konkrete Beispiele, ich kann nicht zu jedem Bereich des menschlichen Lebens Alternativen aufzeigen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich nicht. Aber auch wenn ich das nachhole, stelle ich zwischen heutigen und 500 Jahre alten Bauten keine Unterschiede fesst, deren Dimensionen denen des Problems "Atommüll" entsprechen. Selbst wenn ich überdauernde 2000 Jahre alte Bauwerke betrachte, sind die noch zu nah an unserer heutigen Technologie - und das ist schon eine höchst selektive Auswahl, denn die Technik, mit der ein dauerhaftes Atommülllager gebaut wird, sollte nicht im Falle einiger besonders glücklich gelegener Tempel 2000 Jahre ohne große Schäden überdauern, sondern im Worst Case 20000 Jahre ohne Kratzer.


Unsere heutige Bunkertechnologie unterscheidet sich extrem von der damaligen, heute können wir uns z.B. gegen alle möglichen Giftstoffe (inklusive nuklearer Strahlung) schützen. Ich nenne dieses Beispiel, da heutige Bunker viele Gemeinsamkeiten in ihrem Anforderungsprogil haben, die identisch oder zumindest ähnlich zu denen eines Endlagers wären. Wir wissen nicht was es in 500 Jahren für Möglichkeiten gibt, die Eigenschaften von Stoffen zu verändern, evtl. stellt sich das Endlagerproblem gar nicht mehr da man Strahlung sozusagen abstellen kann. Mir ist auch klar, das die Endlagerfrage keine angenehme ist, aber wir müssen so oder so eine Lösung finden, wir sind nicht mehr in der Lage darüber zu entscheiden ob wir ein Endlager benötigen oder nicht, wir benötigen eines. Daher nehme ich an, das der Müll der bis zu einem Vollzug der Energiewende noch "hergestellt" wird, auch noch lagern zu können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *grübel* Hatte ich dich aufgefordert, "extrem schnell" zu definieren, oder jemand anderen? Falls nicht, wiederhole ichs an der Stelle: Was ist deiner Meinung nach okay und was zu schnell?


Ich halte je nach dem Stand der Technik zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Komplettausstieg aus der Kernkraft 2019-2027 für realistisch. Wenn aktuelle Prognosen stimmen, würde ich zu 2022/2023 tendieren. Mich würde aber auch mal der angepeilte Ausstiegspunkt von dir interessieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So? Wer hat denn davon gesprochen, bevor die Behauptung "AKWs sind nicht so sicher, wie man gemeinhin sagt" durch externe Quellen ("Fukushima") eindrucksvoll belegt wurde?


Z.B. die verlinkten Zeitungen wie die Süddeutsche.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wurde es im Falle der eingedrungenen Aktivisten auch. Und sicherlich hat man die nicht mit Waffengewalt gestoppt, was man als Reaktion auf Terroristen ggf. versuchen würde. Aber umgekehrt haben die Demonstraten auch keine Waffengewalt eingesetzt - bei einem paramilitärischen Angriff wird man erstmal gar nicht reagieren. Denn die schießen als erste und im Gegensatz zu einer AKW-Wachmannschaft, die alles außerhalb des Zaunes erstmal als unbedenklichen Zivilist behandeln muss (wenn mans überhaupt bemerkt), können Angreifer sehr wohl Hecken-&Scharfschützen in Stellung bringen.


Ich bin auf Grund dessen auch für einen Schutz durch speziell geschulte Polizisten, inklusive Scharfschützen und eine Ausweitung des Sperrzone. Das ändert aber nichts daran, das ich nicht glaube, das so etwas funktionieren könnte, da ich annehme das es den Sicherheitskräften schnell genug gelingen würde einen Abschuss zu verhindern. Wie gesagt kann ich das nicht belegen, da es zu diesem Thema keine ausreichenden Informationen gibt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um "die meisten", denn die werden mit improvisierten Methoden in verarmten Gegenden ausgeführt. Es geht um ein herausragendes Projekt.


Auch die Anschläge auf Botschaften, die herausragend waren, wurden mit Autobomben ausgeführt. Natürlich wäre ein Angriff auf ein AKW ein anderes Kaliber, ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken das Terroristen die Erfahrng fehlt. Der 11. September war natürlich Erfahrung, aber wirkliche Routine ist das für diese Organisationen (zum Glück) nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. 170 Milliarden für einen schnellen Ausstieg sind eine Wiederlegung deiner Aussage, dass ein schneller Ausstieg teuer wäre. Im Vergleich zu z.B. Bankenrettungsmaßnahmen, die man mal eben aus dem Ärmel schüttelt und die keine Zukunftsinvestion, sondern eher ein unverdientes Geschenk darstellen, ist das eher wenig,


Ich weiß nicht ob jede einzelne Rettungsmaßnahme nötig gewesen wäre, aber wir haben eine der größten Krisen der letzten Jahrzente durch eine aktuell beispiellose internationale Zusammenarbeit gelöst. Ich glaube, vielen ist nicht bewusst, das wir am Abgrund standen und nach und nach die Steine wegfielen. Wenn wir damals nicht gehandelt hätten, hätten wir heute ganz andere Probleme als die Atomkraft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (nicht berücksichtigt scheint weiterhin, dass Deutschland noch-führender Anbieter der meisten Technologien ist, d.h. derartige Investitionen würden sich durch einen Wirtschaftsboom teilweise refinanzieren)


Das ist richtig, aber nur weil etwas nicht so schnell passiert, heißt das nicht das die Forschung gestoppt werden muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. "170 Milliarden für einen schnellen Ausstieg" sind rein gar kein Argument bezüglich der Aussage, dass ein Weitermachen verdammt teuer ist. Es wird schlichtweg keine Aussage gemacht.


Doch, das ist in meinen Augen teuer. Weiterhin wurden die Kosten heute in der FAZ noch deutlich höher eingeschätzt. Ich schau mal ob ich den Artikel wiederfinde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Scharfschützen (die es definitiv nicht gibt), ist auf eine Entfernung >300m überhaupt keine Reaktion möglich, selbst wenn man den Angreifer rechtzeitig entdecken würde.


Doch, man kann durchaus reagieren, z.B. mit einem Angriff. Trotzdem befürworte ich Scharfschützen und sehe das Problem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da es in der Umgebung vieler AKWs z.T. gute Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt, bestände die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit aber ohnehin nur in den 1-2 Sekunden, die zwischen Verlassen der Deckung in Schussbereiten Zustand und Abschuss vergehen. Langes Zielen entfällt bei einem Ziel dieser Größe.


Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich mit einem Scharfschützen in 1-2 Sekunden ein solches Ziel auszuschalten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim Einsatz von Waffen mit balistischer Flugbahn wären Eingriffe sogar erst nach dem ersten Schuss möglich.


Es gibt keine ballistischen Panzerabwehrraketen die Terroristen zur Verfügung stehen und nicht aufgebaut werden müssen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (das ganze weiterhin unter der Vorraussetzung, dass der Angriff nicht mit treffsicheren Schüssen auf das Wachpersonal selbst beginnt/begleitet wird, wovon man in einer Worst-Case-Studie aber ausgehen muss)


Ich gehe bei allem was ich schreibe davon aus das die Terroristen auf die Sicherheitsleute schießen, alles andere wäre unrealistisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Grundsatzfragen zu Zielen und Werten sollte in einer Demokratie eigentlich der mündige Bürger beantworten.
> (leider haben wir nicht viele davon...)


Wie du bereits geschrieben hast gibt es nicht besonders viele mündige Bürger und deswegen bin ich froh darüber das aktuell die Politik über die Ziele entscheidet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung?
> Die Zeit, die man braucht, um entscheidende Elemente zu beschädigen lässt sich nun wirklich in Minuten angeben.


Weil die Zeit um sie wiederherzustellen mit der nötigen Expertise oft auch nur bei Minuten liegt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Terroristen könnten sie sicherlich erledigen.
> Stellt sich die Frage, ob es nötig ist, Leute zu töten, die gerade eigenhändig das AKW, in dem sie sich befinden, in einen GAU getrieben haben.


Ja, da sie wahrscheinlich versuchen würden zu verhindern, das man die Lage wieder stabilisiert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn öffentlich bekannt wird, dass ein Flugzeug auf ein Fußballstadion zuraßt, dann sind mehrere Stunden vergangen und das Flugzeug längst angekommen. Wenn die Flugsicherung rechtzeitig die Stadionleitung benachrichtigt, kann man die üblichen Pläne für Brandfälle anwenden, ohne den Grund anzugeben. Da die meisten Leute keine mittelbare Gefahr sehen, ist eine Panik (die in Katastrophenfällen ohnehin seltener ist, als von vielen angenommen - Berühmte Problemfälle zeichneten sich immer dadurch aus, dass ein Teil der Leute sich keiner Gefahr bewusst war), eher gering.


Die ersten Tweets werden wahrscheinlich etwa 30 Sekunden nach dem Einsturz des Flugzeugs online sein, wenn einer der Beschöftigten der Flugsicherung meint er müsste das unbedingt der Welt mitteilen schon etwa 10 Minuten davor. Ich glaube, das es sehr kompliziert würde, das gesamte Stadion innerhalb von Minuten zu evakuieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nach einer terroristischen Stürmung gäbe es keine Experten am AKW mehr, es sei denn, du betrachtest Leichen als ausreichend qualifiziert. Und ich wiederhole: Es gäbe ggf. auch keinerlei Kontrollelemente mehr.


Dewegen gilt es eine Stürmung zu verhindern, aber ich bin zuversichtlich das innerhalb von 10 Minuten lebende Experten am AKW wären, die zusammen mit Experten mit denen sie per Funk verbunden wären, einen Gau verhindern könnten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ging um aktive Gruppierungen - die Leute, die quanti vor dem 11.9. von Al Kaide kannte, waren am 11.9. keine Bedrohung.



Zitat von wikipedia:


> Neun der 19 Entführer müssen durch ein zusätzliches Screening, bevor sie das Flugzeug besteigen. Von keinem ist der Name bekannt, so wurden Khalid Almihdhar und Nawaf Alhazmi auch nicht gesondert gescreent, obwohl beide auf der Terrorist watchlist for international flights stehen. Sechs der neun werden von einem Computerprogramm für eine extra gründliche Prüfung ausgewählt, woraufhin das Gepäck zusätzlich auf Sprengstoffe und versteckte Waffen geprüft wird. Zwei der neun werden wegen Unregelmäßigkeiten in ihren Papieren ausgewählt und einer, weil er keine korrekten Papiere vorweisen kann. Nach der Überprüfung gehen alle Entführer an Bord.


Sie waren sehr wohl bekannt, da man ihren Namen aber nicht kannte wurden sie nicht gesondert geprüft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aussage halte ich für riskant, es sei denn, du zählst Tote in Kohlebergwerken mit. Aber selbst da würde ich ein Kopf-an-Kopf erwarten, wenn man nur die für die europäische Stromerzeugung seit Mitte des 20. Jhd. angefallenen Opfer zählt. AKWs töten zwar nicht regelmäßig eine größere Zahl von Menschen, aber andere Kraftwerke auch nicht. Insbesondere Wasserkraft und Solartechnik dürfte so gut wie keine Fälle zu vermelden haben und Tschernobyl muss man erstmal ausgeglichen bekommen.



Zitat von Wikipedia:


> Die Zahl von unfallbedingten Todesfällen pro erzeugter Energiemenge ist für Kernkraft bislang geringer als für andere Arten der Elektrizitätserzeugung. Eine (nicht repräsentative) Beispielrechnung für das schweizerische Kernkraftwerk Mühleberg ergibt 0,02 Todesfälle pro GWJahr. Diese Zahl schließt sowohl unmittelbare als auch latente Todesfälle ein. Zum Vergleich werden die unmittelbaren Todesfälle durch andere Energiequellen im Zeitraum 1969-1996 herangezogen, es handelt sich um 0,1 Todesfälle pro GWJahr für Gasturbinenkraftwerke, 0,3 für Kohlekraftwerke und 0,9 für Wasserkraft.[4]
> 
> Unfälle mit Radioaktivitätsaustritt und großen Todeszahlen kamen in der westlichen Hemisphäre in der Vergangenheit nicht vor. So erscheint die Anzahl der sofortigen Todesopfer in OECD-Staaten für die kurze Zeitspanne von 1969 bis 2000 pro Gigawattjahr durch KKWs in einer Statistik des schweizerischen Paul Scherrer Instituts (PSI) für Nuklear- und Reaktorforschung [3] als „Null“. Die genannte PSI-Studie listet im Vergleich in OECD-Ländern bei Kohlekraftwerken 0,13 Todesopfer/GWJahr, bei Wasserkraftwerken 0,004 Todesopfer/GWJahr, im EU15-Raum ebenfalls als „Null“.
> 
> ...



Darin nicht berücksichtigt sind Folgen wie Krankheiten, sollte man diese aber berücksichtigen wird man wohl trotzdem nicht die anderen Energien übertreffen, wenn man auch deren gesundheitliche Schäden miteinbezieht. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Passagiermaschienen müssen beim Landeanflug wegen Seitenwindes ständig nachkorrigieren. Es ist einfach abwegig zu denken es sei nicht möglich ein Reaktorgebäude zu treffen.


Passagiermaschienen fliegen beim Landeanflug auch nicht Höchstgeschwindigkeit.



Rolk schrieb:


> Tagesschau, Frontal 21 und noch 1 oder 2 andere Sendungen. Die Studie wurde vor höchstem einem Jahr (eher weniger) veröffentlicht. Den Weg ins Netzt scheint sie noch nicht gefunden zu haben, sonst hätte ich sie dir liebend gerne verlinkt.


Ok, viel anderes als das zu Glauben oder nicht zu Glauben bleibt mir dann aber auch nicht übrig.



Rolk schrieb:


> Alles Kinderkram in Vergleich der Probleme die AKWs schaffen.


Ich würde die Auswirkungen die das auf die Fruchtbarkeit der Erde hat nicht unterschätzen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Das soll wohl ein Witz sein?
> Ohne Tschernobyl und die ganzen anderen kleineren Störfälle hätten wir Weltweit nur einen Bruchteil der Krebsrate und der behindert geborenen Kinder. Mach dich mal schlau was in Gegenden von Osteuropa abgeht, die besonderst schlimm von Tschernobyl betroffen waren.


Hat sich mit dem verlinkten Wiki Artikl oben erledigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dafür hatten die Deutschen früher den "Schnorchel", übrigens von den Holländern geklaut!



Genau und du denkst, dass ein U-Boot, das so dicht an der Wasseroberfläche nicht entdeckt werden kann? 
Das Prinzip eines U-Bootes ist ja unentdeckt in fremde Gewässer zu gelangen und das geht nur, wenn die Wärmesignatur nicht entdeckt wird, das geht mit Schnorchelfahren nicht.



refraiser schrieb:


> Rohstoffe aus dem Meer wären auch noch eine Möglichkeit.



Schon letztes Jahr vergessen?
Deepwater Horizon von BP im Golf von Mexiko nicht mehr im Blick?. Schlimmer Unfall, lange Öl ausgelaufen, soviel zum Thema Rohstoffe aus dem Meer.
Dann noch im Nigerdelta. Wird gerne mal "vergessen".



refraiser schrieb:


> Wie lange unser Öl noch hält ist hoch umstritten, sich dort auf einige Zahl zu einigen könnte schwer werden.



Öl wird es immer geben, die Frage ist, wie lange kann man es wirtschaftlich noch födern, bzw. ab welchem Preis ist es sinnlos?



refraiser schrieb:


> Wir haben sehr, sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Fusionsreaktoren könnte man einsetzen,



Fusionsenergie ist nicht vor 2050, eher 2080 greifbar, was machst du bis dahin, Atomkraftwerke weiter laufen lassen? die sind dann 100 Jahre alt.
Außerdem, wer sagt, dass Fusionsreaktoren sicher sind?
Ohne ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk läuft ein Fusionskraftwerk eh nicht (ist wie mit der Wasserstoffbombe, die geht ohne Atombombe auch nicht) 



refraiser schrieb:


> die Energie von Supervulkanen anzuzapfen wäre eine Möglichkeit die extreme Strommengen bereitstellen würde.



Hast du dazu eine Theorie, wie man das machen könnte?
Ich nicht und ich bin Ingenieur. 



refraiser schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen ist das noch mehr als expirementell.



Fusionsenergie ist experimentell, alles andere ist es nicht. Genauso könnte man die Blitze abfangen und die Energie davon speichern.



refraiser schrieb:


> Wir Menschen haben schon öfter große Entdeckungen gemacht, als das ich glaube das wir durch ein Energieproblem aussterben bzw. unseren Lebensstandart senken müssten.



Senken müssten wir gar nicht, die Menschheit breitet sich einfach zu schnell aus. Guck dir die Kurven an, wie stark die Bevölkerung in den letzten Jahrhunderten angestiegen ist und schau dir die Hochrechnungen an.



refraiser schrieb:


> Weil man bei bewaffneten Terroristen anders reagieren würde, als bei Demonstranten. Ich glaube kaum das die Regierung ersteinmal eine Studie durchführen lassen würde, bevor sie maßnahmen Ergreifen würde. Ein AKW wird außerdem bewacht. Die meisten Gebäudezerstörungen durch Terroristen wurden durch Selbstmordattentate verübt, was bei einem AKW schwierig ist.



Denkst du echt, dass die Wachmannschaft eines AKWs gegen eine Gruppe von Terroristen eine Chance hat, die logischer Weise über eine größere Feuerkraft verfügen. Auch die nah liegende Polizeistation mit den geschätzten 5 Leuten ist überfordert und bevor eine Spezialeinheit kommen kann (ich rede noch nicht mal von GSG 9), sind die Terroristen längs im Gebäude, haben Geiseln genommen und Sprengladungen gesetzt (versteckte Sprengladungen sind bei ihnen gerne gesehen, das schreckt Eingreiftruppen an, die sich das zweimal überlegen, ob sie weiter angreifen, wenn die erste Gruppe in die Luft geflogen ist).



refraiser schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht sagen, da die Sicherheitskonzepte eines AKW zum Glück nicht der Öffentlichkeit vorliegen.



Natürlich nicht, aber taktisch gut ausgebildete Leute können sich das ausmalen, wie es aussehen könnte und solche Leute haben Terroristen auch, die greifen natürlich nicht zur Waffe, müssen sie ja auch nicht, dafür gibts das Fußvolk.



refraiser schrieb:


> Trotzdem befürworte ich grundsätzlich eine stärkere Bewachung von Atomkraftwerken, auch mit Scharfschützen.



Und die sitzen dann jahrelang irgendwo rum bis Routine eintritt und sie unvorsichtig werden?
Das klappt solange, bis sie einen Greenpeaceaktivisten töten, der ein Plakat anbringen will.
(oder einen Spaziergänger erschießen, der seinen Hund im Gebüsch sucht)
(Oder einen Typen abknallt, der gerade mit einem anderen Typen beschäftigt ist )



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das es Spezialeinheiten denen praktisch jedes belibiege Equipment und beste Trainingsbedingungen zur Verfügung stehen, Terroristen auszuschalten, da diese wohl kaum so gut ausgebildet sind. Sich in einem Kernkraftwerk zu verstecken wie in Afghanistan geht nicht und im Häuserkampf nehmen es auch die meisten "Standartsoldaten" mit Terroristen auf.



Terroristen planen ihren Angriff aber, bzw. er wird geplant. Es reicht, wenn sie einen Posten irgendwo hinstellen, die Gegend mit Sprengfallen abriegeln und den Geiseln Sprengstoffgürtel um den Hals hängen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Richtig, die einzige Chance zur Rettung der Geiseln wäre dann die Stürmung.



Die Geiseln werden sicher zuerst getötet, wenn es zu einer Erstürmung kommt.



refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn bekannt würde, das ein Flugzeug auf ein Fussballstadion zuraßt, würde alleine die Massenpanik wahrscheinlich schon ein paar Hundert Menschen töten.



Bis bekannt wird, dass das Flugzeug absichtlich auf das Stadion zufliegt, ist es schon längst eingeschlagen. Hat man ja 9/11 gesehen, auch als das erste Flugzeug schon eingeschlagen war, sah man es immer noch als Unfall an, erst nach dem zweiten Einschlag war es klar, dass es kein Unfall sein.
Die Massenpanik kommt, wenn das Flugzeug im Stadion eingeschlagen ist und die Menschen vom Feuer davon laufen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Richtig. Ob die Terroristen das Camp nur für ein paar Tage besucht haben, sei jetzt mal dahingestellt. Egal wie sie trainiert haben, sie haben nicht die gleichen Bedienungen wie z.B. die GSG9 pder das SEK.



Richtig, aber mit starker Feuerkraft kannst du eine Menge ausgleichen. Gut ausgebildete SEK Einheiten sind machtlos, wenn sie mit Panzerabwehrraketen beschossen werden.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das ist aber so als würde ich mein ganzes Leben Fußball mit einem Gummiball trainieren und dann bei Nationalmannschaft auflaufen wollen. Ab einem gewissen Punkt benötigt man Expertise um sich zu steigern und diese haben diese Terroristen nicht.



Die haben sie mit Sicherheit. Es reicht ja, wenn einer der Terroristen mal in West Point war oder sonst wo ausgebildet wurde.



refraiser schrieb:


> Al Qaida kannte man auch schon vor dem 11. September, trotzdem waren sie wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich.



Immerhin haben sie die USS Cole angegriffen und US Botschaften in Afrika weggebombt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten werden alle 5-10 Jahre neu bestückt. Die Ein-Weg-Metall-Reaktoren der Alphas waren afaik mit 15 Jahren Laufleistung eine absolute Ausnahme.



 Ich hab mich mal informieren wollen. Es gibt aber keine Zahlen, liegt sicher daran, dass es militärische Bereiche sind und solche Leute rücken nun mal keine genauen Zahlen raus.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ging um aktive Gruppierungen - die Leute, die quanti vor dem 11.9. von Al Kaide kannte, waren am 11.9. keine Bedrohung.



Al Quaida schon, doch man hat eben nie damit gerechnet, dass sie so eine Sache durchziehen können, die eben sehr gut geplant und vorbereit werden muss.
Heute weiß man ja, dass man es hätte verhindern können, wenn die Geheimdienste und Polizeibehörden ihr Wissen geteilt hätten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. April 2011)

> Genau und du denkst, dass ein U-Boot, das so dicht an der Wasseroberfläche nicht entdeckt werden kann?
> Das Prinzip eines U-Bootes ist ja unentdeckt in fremde Gewässer zu gelangen und das geht nur, wenn die Wärmesignatur nicht entdeckt wird, das geht mit Schnorchelfahren nicht.



Und du denkst ein U-Boot wird durch die Wärmesignatur entdeckt? 

Die U-Boote wurden damals durch die Radarsignatur des Schnorchels geordnet nicht durch ihre Wärmesignatur!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die U-Boote wurden damals durch die Radarsignatur des Schnorchels geordnet nicht durch ihre Wärmesignatur!


 
Damals gabs auch keine Satelliten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. April 2011)

Afaik ist mir bis Dato auch kein Satellit bekannt der solche geringen Signaturen erkennen kann und genau zu diesem Zweck ins All befördert wurde, da die Kosten-Nutzenrelation eindeutig zu gering wäre, denn es gibt bessere und zugleich billigere Ortungsmethoden um ein U-Boot zu entdecken. 

PS: Gehört aber hier nicht her, wenn du meinst das ist ausdiskutierbar nur zu ich bin per PN bereit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

Ach und du denkst, dass man dir erzählt, was die Militärs alles können?
Kosten/Nutzen gibts beim Militär nicht, das sollte inzwischen offensichtlich sein.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (8. April 2011)

die üblichen die sich streiten!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet das die Kernenergie sicher ist, ich habe lediglich geschrieben das die Risiken bis zum Vollzug eines verantwortungsvollen Ausstiegs vertretbat sind.



Genau nach diesem "vertretbaren" Restrisiko frage ich 



> Die Twin Towers waren aber auch deutlich höher als eine Reaktorkuppel



Aber nicht breiter.



> Das Pentagon wurde im Tiefflug angeflogen und hatte eine sehr froße Fläche.



Dummerweise macht die große Fläche im Tiefflug keinen Unterschied, denn da zielte man auf die Fassade.
Davon abgesehen ist ein AKW auch nicht gerade klein und wie bereits oben geschrieben: Die Nebengebäude mit den Kühlsystemen sind sowieso das bedenklichere weil weiche Ziel.
Aber ich denke, wir brauchen da nicht weiter drüber zu reden - du leitest dir aus der Manövrierfähigkeit eines Flugzeuges eine 5% Trefferchance für Terroristen ab, ich aus der bisherigen 100% Trefferquote eine Trefferchance >>50% für ein Gebäude, dass so breit wie ein WTC-Turm und höher als das Pentagon ist.



> Nenne bitte konkrete Beispiele, ich kann nicht zu jedem Bereich des menschlichen Lebens Alternativen aufzeigen.



Probleme, die uns in den nächsten Jahren bevorstehen, außer Energiemangel?
- Zusammenbruch der Fischereien (Überfischung)
- Rückgang der landwirtschaftlichen Erträge (Verlust von Anbauflächen durch Klimawandel und Fehlwirtschaft)
- Anstieg von Ölpreisen auf ein Niveau, das für Transportfunktionen inakzeptabel ist (-> "Welt"wirtschaft?)
- Ende des Antibiotika-Zeitalters
- Zunehmende Flutkatastrophen in dicht besiedelten Gebieten, Flüchtlingsströme (bedingt durch Meeresspiegelanstieg und Veränderung von Niederschlagsmustern)
(- imho Zusammenbrauch des Prinzipes stetig steigender Verschuldungen bei Staaten, Kommunen, Unternehmen und Neuerdings Privatpersonen)
- Ende des Wirtschaftswachtums (z.T. aus obigen Gründen, aber auch wegen fehlenden Steigerungsmöglichkeiten bei der Förderung vieler Rohstoffe und dem Ausbau von Verkehrsinfrastrukturen)
- Multipliziert werden diese und viele bereits bestehende Probleme durch die steigende Weltbevölkerung

Alles Probleme, deren Lösungsaufwand sich durch Umschichtungen vermutlich als Stagnationsperiode verkraften ließe, wenn nur eins davon innerhalb eines Jahrhunderst auftreten würde. Aber sie kommen alle zugleich. Daraus wird imho als Folgeproblem noch ein massiver Effizienz- und damit Produktivitäsverlust resultieren, wenn die entstehende Mangelsituation zu reduzierter Kooperation und gesteigertem Kampf auf allen Ebenen führt.



> Unsere heutige Bunkertechnologie unterscheidet sich extrem von der damaligen, heute können wir uns z.B. gegen alle möglichen Giftstoffe (inklusive nuklearer Strahlung) schützen. Ich nenne dieses Beispiel, da heutige Bunker viele Gemeinsamkeiten in ihrem Anforderungsprogil haben, die identisch oder zumindest ähnlich zu denen eines Endlagers wären.



Eigentlich nicht. Gerade Bunkerbauten zeichnen sich durch eine relativ kurze Nutzungszeit aus. Und die "Entwicklung" neuer Techniken beschränkt sich auf den Einsatz von Materialien und Baumethoden, die auf neue Waffensysteme reagieren oder die vorher schlicht als unnötig teuer galten.



> Ich halte je nach dem Stand der Technik zu diesem Zeitpunkt einen Komplettausstieg aus der Kernkraft 2019-2027 für realistisch. Wenn aktuelle Prognosen stimmen, würde ich zu 2022/2023 tendieren. Mich würde aber auch mal der angepeilte Ausstiegspunkt von dir interessieren.



Mit "in 10 Jahren" kann ich gut leben, das fällt bei mir bereits unter "schnellen" Ausstieg. Imho am sinnvollsten wäre ein Betrieb der Konvoi-Anlagen mit dem bereits in deutschen Besitz befindlichen Uran, bis dieses verbraucht ist (Nettoreduktion der stark strahlenden Substanzen bei relativ hohem Sicherheitsniveau), alle anderen Reaktoren sollten maximal noch die derzeit im Reaktor befindliche Ladung ausnutzen (besonders problematische Anlagen wie Biblis oder KWU69 sofort vom Netz).



> Z.B. die verlinkten Zeitungen wie die Süddeutsche.



Und die TAZ sicherlich auch 
Ich meinte eher, wer aus Bevölkerung und Politik sich darum gekümmert hat.



> Ich weiß nicht ob jede einzelne Rettungsmaßnahme nötig gewesen wäre, aber wir haben eine der größten Krisen der letzten Jahrzente durch eine aktuell beispiellose internationale Zusammenarbeit gelöst. Ich glaube, vielen ist nicht bewusst, das wir am Abgrund standen und nach und nach die Steine wegfielen. Wenn wir damals nicht gehandelt hätten, hätten wir heute ganz andere Probleme als die Atomkraft.



Ooch, ich sah da durchaus Gefahr - ich sehe aber nicht, dass man daraus gelernt hätte und ich sehe nicht, dass die Rettungsaktionen genutzt wurden, um zukünftige Fälle dieser Art zu verhindern (Stichwort: Kontrollübernahme) und vor allen Dinge sehe ich nicht, dass wir die Krise "gelöst" hätten. Die Folgen halten an - siehe Portugal, siehe die enormen Schulden, die aufgenommen werden. Aber das sprengt den Rahmen hier, es ging mir ja nur um den Maßstab.



> Doch, das ist in meinen Augen teuer. Weiterhin wurden die Kosten heute in der FAZ noch deutlich höher eingeschätzt. Ich schau mal ob ich den Artikel wiederfinde.



Ich wiederhole mal...
Das ist "rein gar kein Argument bezüglich der Aussage, dass ein Weitermachen verdammt teuer ist. Es wird schlichtweg keine Aussage gemacht."



> Doch, man kann durchaus reagieren, z.B. mit einem Angriff.



Rausrennen (durch Zäune) in Richtung militärisch ausgerüsteter Terroristen?



> Ich denke es ist durchaus möglich mit einem Scharfschützen in 1-2 Sekunden ein solches Ziel auszuschalten.



Wir haben nicht einmal eine rechtliche Grundlage für deren Einsatz, geschweige denn die Schützen selbst und erst recht keine Stationierung. Und ich sehe auch nicht, dass sich das schneller ändert, als AKWs abgeschafft werden 



> Es gibt keine ballistischen Panzerabwehrraketen die Terroristen zur Verfügung stehen und nicht aufgebaut werden müssen.



"aufbauen" ist bei Waffen, die keinen Sichtkontakt vorraussetzen, problemlos möglich. Wenn sie schussbereit in einem Laster angefahren werden ist es sogar sehr unauffällig möglich.


Ich gehe bei allem was ich schreibe davon aus das die Terroristen auf die Sicherheitsleute schießen, alles andere wäre unrealistisch.



> Weil die Zeit um sie wiederherzustellen mit der nötigen Expertise oft auch nur bei Minuten liegt.



Du stellst eine Pumpe, die gerade Bekanntschaft mit einigen kg Sprengladung gemacht hat, innerhalb von ein paar Minuten wieder her 



> Dewegen gilt es eine Stürmung zu verhindern, aber ich bin zuversichtlich das innerhalb von 10 Minuten lebende Experten am AKW wären, die zusammen mit Experten mit denen sie per Funk verbunden wären, einen Gau verhindern könnten.



Du bist in einigen Punkten sehr, sehr zuversichtlich...



> Darin nicht berücksichtigt sind Folgen wie Krankheiten, sollte man diese aber berücksichtigen wird man wohl trotzdem nicht die anderen Energien übertreffen, wenn man auch deren gesundheitliche Schäden miteinbezieht.



Ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt ist "Uranabbau". Oder so Kleinigkeiten wie "Tschernobyl".


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. April 2011)

Ei, gestern gabs erneut ein schweres Erdbeben in Japan (7,1). Angeblich gabs in mehreren AKW's Störungen. Bei einem fielen 3 von 4 Notstromaggregate aus und ein Reaktor wurde vorübergehend nicht gekühlt. Nun ist wieder alles unter Kontrolle.

Ich finde es schon ziemlich lebensmüde in einem so erbebenreichen Gebiet teils veraltete AKW's zu betreiben. In den USA stehen auch noch 2 alte Meiler in einem Risikogebiet. Alte Meiler in Risikogebieten sind echt tickende Zeitbomben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. April 2011)

> Alte Meiler in Risikogebieten sind echt tickende Zeitbomben.



Und nicht nur in Risikogebieten sind sie das!


----------



## Abufaso (8. April 2011)

In Japan gibts ja jetzt auch noch Störfälle in nem anderen AKW, ich glaub in Onagawa.
Angeblich ist aus allen 3 Reaktoren Wasser ausgelaufen. oO


----------



## Rolk (9. April 2011)

Wir bekommen sowieso nur einen Bruchteil der Fakts vorgesetzt. Ich meine es heist ja schon wochenlang die Kernschmelze hätte "möglicherweise" eingesetzt. Dabei kann der Wasserstoff der die ganzen Explosionen ausgelöst hat nur bei einer beginnenden Kernschmelze entstanden sein.


@refraiser
Terroristen haben die Eigenart nach ihren eigenen Regeln zu spielen, da hilft es nichts wenn ein Anschlag nach deinen Regeln schwierig durchzuführen wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

Der Wasserstoff kann genausogut bei überhitzten Brennstäben in den Abklingbecken entstehen und da er sich in großen Mengen im Reaktorgebäude sammelte, obwohl der Druckbehälter noch unter Druck stand (=dicht) ist das wohl die wahrscheinlichere Version.
Aber das gehört hierher


----------



## refraiser (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon letztes Jahr vergessen?
> Deepwater Horizon von BP im Golf von Mexiko nicht mehr im Blick?. Schlimmer Unfall, lange Öl ausgelaufen, soviel zum Thema Rohstoffe aus dem Meer.
> Dann noch im Nigerdelta. Wird gerne mal "vergessen".


Nein, beides nicht vergessen. Aber einen großen Teil der Unfälle zu vermeiden, wäre mit einer strengeren Gesetzgebung problemlos möglich. Das große Problem könnte werden, wer kann Gesetze für das offene Meer erlassen?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öl wird es immer geben, die Frage ist, wie lange kann man es wirtschaftlich noch födern, bzw. ab welchem Preis ist es sinnlos?


Man wird sich diesem Problem zunehmend bewusst und es werden daher ja auch immer mehr Alternativen geschaffen zu öllastigen Bereichen. Unsere Stromversorgung wird in Zukunft immer mehr durch erneuerbare Energien gedeckt werden und Elektroautos werden immer populärer. Ich sehe ja auch das es Probleme gibt, ich glaube nur nicht das es in der Geschichte der Menschheit je den Punkt "Hier geht es nicht mehr größer/besser" geben wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fusionsenergie ist nicht vor 2050, eher 2080 greifbar, was machst du bis dahin, Atomkraftwerke weiter laufen lassen? die sind dann 100 Jahre alt.


Nein, hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem, wer sagt, dass Fusionsreaktoren sicher sind?
> Ohne ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk läuft ein Fusionskraftwerk eh nicht (ist wie mit der Wasserstoffbombe, die geht ohne Atombombe auch nicht)


Nach aktuellem Stand sind sie, gemessen an anderen Energien, auch den erneuerbaren, realtiv sicher. Die Halbwertszeit z.B. beträgt etwa 100 Jahre und es gibt keine Reaktionen die außer Kontrolle geraten können.
Die Gewinnung von Tritium könnte ein größeres Problem werden, aber auch dazu gibt es schon vielfältige Lösungsansätze.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dazu eine Theorie, wie man das machen könnte?
> Ich nicht und ich bin Ingenieur.


Man könnte z.B. die aufgeheizten Randbereiche eines solchen Vulkans nutzen, ich sehe unsere langfristige Zukunft aber sowieso eher in Fusionsreaktoren. Den Vulkan selbst anzuzapfen wird auf absehbare Zeit wohl unmöglich sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fusionsenergie ist experimentell, alles andere ist es nicht. Genauso könnte man die Blitze abfangen und die Energie davon speichern.


Blitze zu speichern ist theoretisch möglich. Experimentell war wohl das falsche Wort, ich wollte nur ausdrücken das es noch in sehr weiter Ferne ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Senken müssten wir gar nicht, die Menschheit breitet sich einfach zu schnell aus. Guck dir die Kurven an, wie stark die Bevölkerung in den letzten Jahrhunderten angestiegen ist und schau dir die Hochrechnungen an.


Ich habe das so verstanden, das du denkst die Zunahme der Weltbevölkerung ist ein Problem das sich nur durch ihre Abnahme lösen lässt, da wir sonst unseren Lebensstandart senken müssten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denkst du echt, dass die Wachmannschaft eines AKWs gegen eine Gruppe von Terroristen eine Chance hat, die logischer Weise über eine größere Feuerkraft verfügen. Auch die nah liegende Polizeistation mit den geschätzten 5 Leuten ist überfordert und bevor eine Spezialeinheit kommen kann (ich rede noch nicht mal von GSG 9), sind die Terroristen längs im Gebäude, haben Geiseln genommen und Sprengladungen gesetzt (versteckte Sprengladungen sind bei ihnen gerne gesehen, das schreckt Eingreiftruppen an, die sich das zweimal überlegen, ob sie weiter angreifen, wenn die erste Gruppe in die Luft geflogen ist).


Ich bin wie schon oft geschrieben für eine Vergrößerung der Wachen, das ändert aber nichts daran das ich denke das sie einer Stürmung wiederstehen könnten. Eine Diskussion ist mangels Fakten sowieso schwierig.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, aber taktisch gut ausgebildete Leute können sich das ausmalen, wie es aussehen könnte und solche Leute haben Terroristen auch, die greifen natürlich nicht zur Waffe, müssen sie ja auch nicht, dafür gibts das Fußvolk.


Ich glaube kaum das Terroristen die Kampferfahrung mehrerer Hunderttausend Soldaten zu Verfügung steht, noch das sie einen Expertenstab haben, der nur annähernd an die von Polizei und Militär herranreicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und die sitzen dann jahrelang irgendwo rum bis Routine eintritt und sie unvorsichtig werden?
> Das klappt solange, bis sie einen Greenpeaceaktivisten töten, der ein Plakat anbringen will.
> (oder einen Spaziergänger erschießen, der seinen Hund im Gebüsch sucht)
> (Oder einen Typen abknallt, der gerade mit einem anderen Typen beschäftigt ist )


Das mit dem Spaziergänger kann man mit einem Zaun lösen und ich sehe nicht ein warum ein, im Falle eines Falls sicherlich tragischer, Vorfall der von einer Organisation bzw. Person vorsätzlich begangen wird und gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, Konsequenzen haben sollte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Terroristen planen ihren Angriff aber, bzw. er wird geplant. Es reicht, wenn sie einen Posten irgendwo hinstellen, die Gegend mit Sprengfallen abriegeln und den Geiseln Sprengstoffgürtel um den Hals hängen.


Es liegt in der Natur von Spezialeinheiten, das man nicht so unglaublich viel über sie weiß, aber ich glaube kaum das ein paar Posten reichen würde um diese zu entdecken.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Geiseln werden sicher zuerst getötet, wenn es zu einer Erstürmung kommt.


Daher sollte man verhindern, das Terroristen überhaupt ein AKW in die Hände bekommen. Wenn es aber so weit ist, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit die erfolgsversprechend ist. Wenn du eine Alternative hast, kannst du sie gerne nennen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bis bekannt wird, dass das Flugzeug absichtlich auf das Stadion zufliegt, ist es schon längst eingeschlagen. Hat man ja 9/11 gesehen, auch als das erste Flugzeug schon eingeschlagen war, sah man es immer noch als Unfall an, erst nach dem zweiten Einschlag war es klar, dass es kein Unfall sein.
> Die Massenpanik kommt, wenn das Flugzeug im Stadion eingeschlagen ist und die Menschen vom Feuer davon laufen.


Glaubst du ernsthaft es gibt keine Massenpanik wenn bekannt wird das ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zufliegt? Das ist aber mehr als optimistisch.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber mit starker Feuerkraft kannst du eine Menge ausgleichen. Gut ausgebildete SEK Einheiten sind machtlos, wenn sie mit Panzerabwehrraketen beschossen werden.


Im klassischen Einsatzfall von Spezialeinheiten haben Terroristen nicht die Zeit eine Panzerabwehrrakete abzuschießen. Die werden nicht dafür ausgebildet, sich in Kämpfe zu verwickeln und diese dann zu gewinnen, sondern zu verhindern das es überhaupt zu einem längeren Kampf kommt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die haben sie mit Sicherheit. Es reicht ja, wenn einer der Terroristen mal in West Point war oder sonst wo ausgebildet wurde.


Ich bin mir sicher, das kein Westpoint Absolvent einfach so als Ausbildervon Spezialeinheiten der US-Polizei/US-Armee zugelassen würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Immerhin haben sie die USS Cole angegriffen und US Botschaften in Afrika weggebombt.


Richtig und Drahtzieher des 11. September wie Khalid Scheich Mohammed waren auch schon durch Sachen wie Operation Bojinka bekannt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> wenn die Geheimdienste und Polizeibehörden ihr Wissen geteilt hätten.


Was ich nicht unbedingt befürworten würde. 



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> die üblichen die sich streiten!


Was soll das denn für ein Beitrag sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau nach diesem "vertretbaren" Restrisiko frage ich


Und ich denke das es bis zu einem Ausstieg vertretbar ist.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nicht breiter.


Ja, aber da sie höher sind muss man sich nicht in einen ganz so wahnsinnigen Anflug begeben, was ein Treffen leichter macht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dummerweise macht die große Fläche im Tiefflug keinen Unterschied, denn da zielte man auf die Fassade.


Wenn man versucht den Reaktor zu treffen, macht eine kleinere Fläche es sehr wohl schwerer ihn zu treffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Nebengebäude mit den Kühlsystemen sind sowieso das bedenklichere weil weiche Ziel.


Dieses Problem sehe ich auch und bin deswegen für eine Verstärkung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, wir brauchen da nicht weiter drüber zu reden - du leitest dir aus der Manövrierfähigkeit eines Flugzeuges eine 5% Trefferchance für Terroristen ab, ich aus der bisherigen 100% Trefferquote eine Trefferchance >>50% für ein Gebäude, dass so breit wie ein WTC-Turm und höher als das Pentagon ist.


Aus 3 Versuchen eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für weitere Versuche zu berechnen ist aber sehr unseriös.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Zusammenbruch der Fischereien (Überfischung)


Ausweichen auf alternative Nahrungsmittel. Fleich züchten ist schon heute möglich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Rückgang der landwirtschaftlichen Erträge (Verlust von Anbauflächen durch Klimawandel und Fehlwirtschaft)


Gilt obiges, lässt sich außerdem beheben durch Maßnahen wie den Anbau verschiedener Pflanzen wieder ausgleichen. Klimawandel ist ein anderer Thread, lässt sich aber auch, mittelfristig gesehen, stoppen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Anstieg von Ölpreisen auf ein Niveau, das für Transportfunktionen inakzeptabel ist (-> "Welt"wirtschaft?)


Habe ich schon oben etwas zu geschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Ende des Antibiotika-Zeitalters


Medizinischer Fortschritt auf allen Gebieten wird Antibiotika zur Not ersetzen können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Zunehmende Flutkatastrophen in dicht besiedelten Gebieten, Flüchtlingsströme (bedingt durch Meeresspiegelanstieg und Veränderung von Niederschlagsmustern)


Zu einem großen Teil begründet durch den Klimawandel, der sich stoppen lässt. Es gibt große Fortschritte in der Architektur, wenn das Problem nicht mehr durch den Klimawandel bedingt ist werden uns heute noch nicht absehbare Möglichkeiten ergeben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (- imho Zusammenbrauch des Prinzipes stetig steigender Verschuldungen bei Staaten, Kommunen, Unternehmen und Neuerdings Privatpersonen)


Strikere Haushaltspolitik, den gesamten Haushalt aller Länder, Kommunen, Unternehmen und Privatpersonen zu analysieren würde meine Möglichkeiten um den Faktor mehrere Milliarden überstiegen, daher kann ich das jetzt nicht. Aber um darüber weiter zu diskutieren gibt es bestimmt noch andere Threads.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (z.T. aus obigen Gründen,


Sind oben besprochen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> aber auch wegen fehlenden Steigerungsmöglichkeiten bei der Förderung vieler Rohstoffe


Ersetzen durch andere Rohstoffe die in größerer Zahl verfügbar sind, so einfach ist das natürlich ist aber wir haben noch sehr viel Zeit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ausbau von Verkehrsinfrastrukturen)


Ausweichen auf alternative Methoden, langfristig vllt. auch unterirdische Rohrsysteme.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - Multipliziert werden diese und viele bereits bestehende Probleme durch die steigende Weltbevölkerung


Die genannten Probleme lassen sich aber dennoch lösen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Alles Probleme, deren Lösungsaufwand sich durch Umschichtungen vermutlich als Stagnationsperiode verkraften ließe, wenn nur eins davon innerhalb eines Jahrhunderst auftreten würde. Aber sie kommen alle zugleich. Daraus wird imho als Folgeproblem noch ein massiver Effizienz- und damit Produktivitäsverlust resultieren, wenn die entstehende Mangelsituation zu reduzierter Kooperation und gesteigertem Kampf auf allen Ebenen führt.


Wenn sie gelöst werden, stellt sich dieses Problem nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Gerade Bunkerbauten zeichnen sich durch eine relativ kurze Nutzungszeit aus. Und die "Entwicklung" neuer Techniken beschränkt sich auf den Einsatz von Materialien und Baumethoden, die auf neue Waffensysteme reagieren oder die vorher schlicht als unnötig teuer galten.


Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, das es Möglichkeiten gibt, Atommüll zu lagern. Die relativ kurze Nutzungszeit von Bunkern resuliert aus der von dir genannten Entwicklung von neuen Waffensystemen, bei einem bunkerähnlichen System als Endlager geht es nur darum den Austritt von Strahlung zu verhindern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die TAZ sicherlich auch
> Ich meinte eher, wer aus Bevölkerung und Politik sich darum gekümmert hat.


In der Politik z.B. die Grünen, in der Bevölkerung z.B. die Demonstranten und viele Grünen-Wähler, die diese schön länger wählen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ooch, ich sah da durchaus Gefahr - ich sehe aber nicht, dass man daraus gelernt hätte und ich sehe nicht, dass die Rettungsaktionen genutzt wurden, um zukünftige Fälle dieser Art zu verhindern (Stichwort: Kontrollübernahme) und vor allen Dinge sehe ich nicht, dass wir die Krise "gelöst" hätten. Die Folgen halten an - siehe Portugal, siehe die enormen Schulden, die aufgenommen werden. Aber das sprengt den Rahmen hier, es ging mir ja nur um den Maßstab.


Natürlich halten die Folgen an und es gab sicherlich auch viele Fehler, aber angesichts einer solchen Kriese fand ich das Krisenmanagement alles andere als schlecht. Ich wollte eigentlich ausdrücken, das durch den für Deutschland realtiv glimpflichen Verlauf vielen nicht bewusst wurde, das es auch ganz anders hätte laufen können.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mal...
> Das ist "rein gar kein Argument bezüglich der Aussage, dass ein Weitermachen verdammt teuer ist. Es wird schlichtweg keine Aussage gemacht."


Ich sehe diese Summen durchaus als hoch genug an, um sie als verdammt teuer zu bezeichnen. Natürlich ist das eine Aussage.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rausrennen (durch Zäune) in Richtung militärisch ausgerüsteter Terroristen?


Bessere Idee, wenn man keine Scharfschützen einsetzen will?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben nicht einmal eine rechtliche Grundlage für deren Einsatz, geschweige denn die Schützen selbst und erst recht keine Stationierung. Und ich sehe auch nicht, dass sich das schneller ändert, als AKWs abgeschafft werden


Die rechtliche Grundlage kann man schaffen, Scharfschützen haben wir sehr wohl und Stationierungen lassen sich in kurzer Zeit bauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "aufbauen" ist bei Waffen, die keinen Sichtkontakt vorraussetzen, problemlos möglich. Wenn sie schussbereit in einem Laster angefahren werden ist es sogar sehr unauffällig möglich.


Diese Raketen lassen sich aber auch nicht unbegrenzt steuern, du kannst nicht erst in die Luft schießen und dann die Rakete entsprechend runterlenken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du stellst eine Pumpe, die gerade Bekanntschaft mit einigen kg Sprengladung gemacht hat, innerhalb von ein paar Minuten wieder her


Ich habe mich eher auf das Abschalten bezogen, eine solche Pumpe wiederherzustellen ist tatsächlich ein größeres Problem. Solche Systeme müssen wie schon geschrieben besser geschützt werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bist in einigen Punkten sehr, sehr zuversichtlich...


Das ist aber kein Argument, ich denke einfach nur das diese in 10 Minuten am AKW sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ebenfalls nicht berücksichtigt ist "Uranabbau". Oder so Kleinigkeiten wie "Tschernobyl".


Doch.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wir bekommen sowieso nur einen Bruchteil der Fakts vorgesetzt. Ich meine es heist ja schon wochenlang die Kernschmelze hätte "möglicherweise" eingesetzt. Dabei kann der Wasserstoff der die ganzen Explosionen ausgelöst hat nur bei einer beginnenden Kernschmelze entstanden sein.


Eine Regierung die immer direkt jeden intern als Fakt geltende Erkenntis an die Öffentlichkeit weitergibt, ist nicht seriös, da bei einer solchen Katastrophe vieles nicht so ist wie es wirkt. Das ändert nichts daran, das ich mit der Informationspolitik der japanischen Regierung und des Betreibers auch nicht zufrieden bin.



Rolk schrieb:


> @refraiser
> Terroristen haben die Eigenart nach ihren eigenen Regeln zu spielen, da hilft es nichts wenn ein Anschlag nach deinen Regeln schwierig durchzuführen wäre.


Ich stelle keine Regeln auf, wenn Terroristen ein AKW angreifen werde ich ihnen auch nicht zuerst alle Gesetze vorlesen gegen die sie gerade verstoßen, aber meine Regeln sind die Realität. Ich kann auch behaupten die Terroristen würden sich in das Kraftwerk beamen, aber auch Terroristen können nicht wissenschaftliche Gesetze durchbrechen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Nein, beides nicht vergessen. Aber einen großen Teil der Unfälle zu vermeiden, wäre mit einer strengeren Gesetzgebung problemlos möglich. Das große Problem könnte werden, wer kann Gesetze für das offene Meer erlassen?



Abgesehen davon, dass es mitlerweile auch Absprachen über Nutzungsrechte von Hochseegebieten gibt: Tiefseebohrungen ohne gesetzliche Beschränkung wären immer noch teurer, als welche unter höchsten Sicherheitsbestimmungen über dem Kontinentalschelf. Aber bereits da fehlt es am politischen Willen und Druck der Bevölkerung, entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen und durchzusetzen. Es ist nicht anzunehmen, dass sich dies mit steigenden Ölpreisen ändern wird. (was die Ölkonzerne in die schöne Situation bringt, sich störende Hindernisse durch gesteigerte Gewinnspannen vom Hals zu schaffen)



> Man wird sich diesem Problem zunehmend bewusst und es werden daher ja auch immer mehr Alternativen geschaffen zu öllastigen Bereichen.



Beispiele mit großflächigem Ersatzpotential?



> Unsere Stromversorgung wird in Zukunft immer mehr durch erneuerbare Energien gedeckt werden und Elektroautos werden immer populärer.



Bei der derzeitigen Ausbaugeschwindigkeit der erneuerbaren Energien werden sie auch im 22. Jhd. nicht reichen, um unseren heutigen Bedarf an (Elektro-)Mobilität zu decken.



> Ich sehe ja auch das es Probleme gibt, ich glaube nur nicht das es in der Geschichte der Menschheit je den Punkt "Hier geht es nicht mehr größer/besser" geben wird.



"besser" vielleicht schon, aber "größer" wird in Zukunft durch "effizienter" ersetzt werden müssen. Und je nach dem, wie lange die Menschheit braucht, um das einzusehen, wird es im Übergangszeitraum erst einmal mäßig bis sehr viel "kleiner" geben.



> Nein, hatte ich aber auch schon geschrieben.



Was du noch nicht geschrieben hast ist, was du in dem halben Jahrhundert zwischen Ende der Fissionsenergie und herbeigebeteten Beginn der Fusionsenergie machst. Braunkohle?
Wenn du es in der Zeit schaffst, auf erneuerbare umzustellen, dann kannst du dir die Fusionsenergie auch sparen, denn du wirst sie nicht mehr brauchen, aber es gibt jede Menge Bereiche, in denen die extremen Entwicklungskosten gut angelegt wären.



> Ich glaube kaum das Terroristen die Kampferfahrung mehrerer Hunderttausend Soldaten zu Verfügung steht, noch das sie einen Expertenstab haben, der nur annähernd an die von Polizei und Militär herranreicht.



Terroristen brauchen keine Expertise für geostrategische Überlegungen, Schlachtplanung, Logistik oder Absicherung von NPD-Demonstrationen. Was Guerillamethoden angeht haben, stellen sie ihre Überlegenheit jeden Tag in Afghanistan zur Schau.



> Das mit dem Spaziergänger kann man mit einem Zaun lösen und ich sehe nicht ein warum ein, im Falle eines Falls sicherlich tragischer, Vorfall der von einer Organisation bzw. Person vorsätzlich begangen wird und gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, Konsequenzen haben sollte.



Du siehst nicht, wieso die Tötung eines Unschuldigen Konsequenzen haben sollte? 
Das erklärt auch, wieso du die AKWs in relativ positivem Licht betrachtest. (auch wenn ich langsam aber sicher den Eindruck habe, dass man auch für deine Vision einer sicheren Atomkraft das meiste abreißen und neu bauen müsste. Dein Zaun in Schussentfernung eines Scharfschützen würde bei einigen Standorten nicht nur Nutzflächen, sondern sogar Wohngebiete umfassen...)



> Glaubst du ernsthaft es gibt keine Massenpanik wenn bekannt wird das ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zufliegt? Das ist aber mehr als optimistisch.



Es glaubt niemand, außer dir, dass es bekannt wird, dass ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zufliegt. Alle gehen davon aus, dass die Meldung zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung bereits "Flugzeug flog auf Stadion zu" heißt.



> Im klassischen Einsatzfall von Spezialeinheiten haben Terroristen nicht die Zeit eine Panzerabwehrrakete abzuschießen.



Schade, dass Terroristen keine Klassik-Fans sind und z.B. ihre Existenz typischerweise erst mit dem Abschuss selbst bekannt geben.



> Aus 3 Versuchen eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für weitere Versuche zu berechnen ist aber sehr unseriös.



Stimme ich dir zu. Aber mehr Replikate sind unerwünscht und ich halte es immer noch für seriöser, als eine Berechnung auf Grundlage von 0 Versuchen.



> Ausweichen auf alternative Nahrungsmittel. Fleich züchten ist schon heute möglich.



Aber nur wenn man den Platz zum Anbau der Rohstoffe und ggf. die Energie hat. Hat man aber nicht - das meine ich mit "Ausweichen nichtmehr möglich"



> Gilt obiges, lässt sich außerdem beheben durch Maßnahen wie den Anbau verschiedener Pflanzen wieder ausgleichen.



Nö. In den meisten Teilen der Welt sind die Anbaumethoden bereits sehr gut optimiert, weiterer Steigerung der Flächenerträge würde zumindest zusätzliches Wasser (das fehlt) und Dünger (dessen Herstellung Energie und z.T. Öl braucht, die beide fehlen) benötigen und würde ökologische Konsequenzen nachziehen, deren Folgen man ebenfalls nicht verkraften würde.



> Klimawandel ist ein anderer Thread, lässt sich aber auch, mittelfristig gesehen, stoppen.



Die Aussichten darauf werden von Tag zu Tag geringer und die Konsequenzen des derzeit für möglich gehaltene Levels wären bereits spürbar.



> Medizinischer Fortschritt auf allen Gebieten wird Antibiotika zur Not ersetzen können.



"Der Fortschritt wirds schon richten" 



> Zu einem großen Teil begründet durch den Klimawandel, der sich stoppen lässt. Es gibt große Fortschritte in der Architektur, wenn das Problem nicht mehr durch den Klimawandel bedingt ist werden uns heute noch nicht absehbare Möglichkeiten ergeben.



Schon wieder Hoffen auf technischen Fortschritt? Nützt aber nichts, um ~10-20% der Infrastruktur dieses Planetens zu ersetzen, verlagern oder andersweitig für die veränderten Anforderungen fit zu machen brauchst du keine Fortschritte in der Architektur, sonder in der Ökonomie.



> Strikere Haushaltspolitik, den gesamten Haushalt aller Länder, Kommunen, Unternehmen und Privatpersonen zu analysieren würde meine Möglichkeiten um den Faktor mehrere Milliarden überstiegen, daher kann ich das jetzt nicht. Aber um darüber weiter zu diskutieren gibt es bestimmt noch andere Threads.



Gab und gibt es, leider sind sie alle ähnlich ergebnisslos, wie gewisse Parteien, die seit Jahren "analysieren" und "stickte Haushaltspolitik" betreiben. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich systemweite Probleme durch Umverteilung lösen lassen (und nichts anderes ist Haushaltspolitik, es sei denn es gibt bislang den Posten "Geld verbrennen")



> Ersetzen durch andere Rohstoffe die in größerer Zahl verfügbar sind, so einfach ist das natürlich ist aber wir haben noch sehr viel Zeit.



"Der Fortschritt wirds schon richten" 
Hoffen wir mal, dass plötzlich ein paar Lücken im Periodensystem auftauchen, in denen sich Stoffe finden, die seit Jahrhunderten an jeder Straßenecke rumliegen und irgendwie übersehen wurden, denn ansonsten endet ein Wechsel der Rohstoffequellen auf die verblieben Großvorkommen wort-wörtlich in der Steinzeit.



> Ausweichen auf alternative Methoden, langfristig vllt. auch unterirdische Rohrsysteme.



$$$? Natürlich könnte man ein perfektes Verkehrssystem mit gigantischer Kapazität bauen. Dummerweise braucht man die Rohstoffe aber schon als Ersatz in der Industrie, das Geld für die Sicherung der Küstengebiete und die knappe, verbliebene Energie zum Antrieb der neuen Verkehrsmittel zur Produktion von Dünger und Kunstfleisch.



> Die genannten Probleme lassen sich aber dennoch lösen.
> Wenn sie gelöst werden, stellt sich dieses Problem nicht.



Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass deine Hoffnungen sich erfüllen und irgend jemand ein paar neue Rohstoffe, neue Medikamente, neue Nutzflächen und viel, viel neues Geld herbeizaubert. Denn die halbgaren Lösungsansätze, die auf andere Dinge zurückgreifen, führen ohne "andere Dinge" nicht zu einer Lösung.



> Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, das es Möglichkeiten gibt, Atommüll zu lagern. Die relativ kurze Nutzungszeit von Bunkern resuliert aus der von dir genannten Entwicklung von neuen Waffensystemen, bei einem bunkerähnlichen System als Endlager geht es nur darum den Austritt von Strahlung zu verhindern.



Und ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Entwicklungen, die für den Bunkerbau gemacht wurden, überhaupt nicht die Problematiken addressieren, die ein Endlager hat und dementsprechend auch nicht sonderlich gut dafür geeignet sind. Guck dir an, in welchem Zustand sich viele armierte Betonbauten aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg gut ein halbes Jahrhundert später befinden - "Haltbarkeit ohne Wartung", der entscheidende Aspekt bei einem Endlager, ist beim Militär noch nie ein Thema gewesen.



> In der Politik z.B. die Grünen, in der Bevölkerung z.B. die Demonstranten und viele Grünen-Wähler, die diese schön länger wählen.



Also rund 10% der Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich sehe diese Summen durchaus als hoch genug an, um sie als verdammt teuer zu bezeichnen. Natürlich ist das eine Aussage.



Ich gebs auf. Wenn auch in der dritten Wiederholung nicht klar ist, wovon ich eigentlich spreche 



> Bessere Idee, wenn man keine Scharfschützen einsetzen will?



Risikoquelle abschalten.
Gesucht sind nicht "bessere Ideen" für einen Betrieb. Gesucht sind komfortable und sichere Alternativen zu "massiv Strom einsparen".



> Diese Raketen lassen sich aber auch nicht unbegrenzt steuern, du kannst nicht erst in die Luft schießen und dann die Rakete entsprechend runterlenken.




Ballistik



> Das ist aber kein Argument, ich denke einfach nur das diese in 10 Minuten am AKW sind.



Ohne auch nur zu wissen, wo sie wohnen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "denken" und "hoffen".



> Doch.



Es mag ja sein, dass ich zu blöd zum Lesen bin, aber weder sehe ich das da irgendwo geschrieben noch ist bei definitiv vorhandenen Todesopfern das dort stehende Ergebniss von "Null" möglich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Nein, beides nicht vergessen. Aber einen großen Teil der Unfälle zu vermeiden, wäre mit einer strengeren Gesetzgebung problemlos möglich. Das große Problem könnte werden, wer kann Gesetze für das offene Meer erlassen?



Wie willst du denn weltweit eine strengere Gesetzgebung einführen, bzw. durchsetzen?
Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch in Nigeria das Verpesten der Umwelt mit Öl strafbar ist, bzw. Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen würde.
Das offene Meer unterliegt dem Seerecht, ob das auch Ölbohrungen mit einschließt, weiß ich jedoch nicht.



refraiser schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Stand sind sie, gemessen an anderen Energien, auch den erneuerbaren, realtiv sicher. Die Halbwertszeit z.B. beträgt etwa 100 Jahre und es gibt keine Reaktionen die außer Kontrolle geraten können.
> Die Gewinnung von Tritium könnte ein größeres Problem werden, aber auch dazu gibt es schon vielfältige Lösungsansätze.



Hmm, das Dilemma ist, dass immer wenn du über den Weg der Atomkerne Energie erzeugst, das nur im Bereich von Gammastrahlung passiert, denn ein Quantum hat die Eigenschaft, recht selten aufzutreten, bzw. so selten wie möglich. Daher ist es lieber 1x ein Gammaquant als 1000x ein Infrarotquant. Und diese Gammastrahlung zerstört mit der Zeit die Magnetspulen. Das nächste Problem sind die Neutronen, die sich im Mantel der Reaktorhülle festsetzen (man kann die Hülle so bauen, dass kein Neutron nach außen dringen kann (zumindest oberhalb der Quantenwahrscheinlichkeiten), doch die Hülle wird durch die Masse an Neutronen irgendwann so radioaktiv werden, dass der gesamte Reaktor ausgetauscht werden muss (das bedeutet in der Regel das Beenden der Forschungen mit diesem Reaktor, denn im Gegensatz zu Atomkraftwerken entstehen in einem Fusionskraftwerk deutlich mehr Neutronen -- müssen auch entstehen, denn man will ja die Energie dieser Neutronen haben und je mehr, desto besser).

Dass man Tritium braucht, ist klar, dass das praktisch nicht in der Natur vorkommt, auch. Dass ein Fusionsreaktor über den Lithium Weg Tritium herstellen könnte (freie Neutronen sind ja vorhanden), ist theoretisch möglich, allerdings gib es dazu bisher nur Theorien, eine praktische Umsetzung ist derzeit nicht möglich.
Das nächste Problem ist das Helium, das als "Abfallprodukt" entsteht und aus dem Plasma entfernt werden muss (das Helium verschwindet nicht von selbst). Das kostet bisher viel Energie, die Helium Atome "verschwenden" so 1/3 der bereitgestellten Energie eines Fusionsreaktors, eine für mich sehr miese Energiebilanz.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich habe das so verstanden, das du denkst die Zunahme der Weltbevölkerung ist ein Problem das sich nur durch ihre Abnahme lösen lässt, da wir sonst unseren Lebensstandart senken müssten.



Nun ja, der Wohlstand der Industriestaaten basiert ja erst mal auf Schulden, das sollte klar sein. Steigt die Bevölkerung weiter, wird das weltweite Wirtschaftssystem die Forderungen der einzelnen Staaten nicht mehr ausreichen stillen können und die Schuldenlast würde den Industriestaaten zum Verhängnis werden (ist aber ein anderes Thema, was passiert, wenn Deutschland irgendwann seinen gesamten Staatshaushalt braucht um die Zinsen zahlen zu können).
Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was sein wird, wenn 2050 10 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt leben werden. Alle wollen ernährt werden, alle wollen eine warme Unterkunft haben und sauberes Wasser. Der nächste Weltkrieg ist vorprogrammiert, aber es wird dabei um Rohstoffe gehen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich bin wie schon oft geschrieben für eine Vergrößerung der Wachen, das ändert aber nichts daran das ich denke das sie einer Stürmung wiederstehen könnten. Eine Diskussion ist mangels Fakten sowieso schwierig.



Wie sollen schlecht ausgebildete Wachleute einer gut bewaffneten Terrorzelle widerstehen können?



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum das Terroristen die Kampferfahrung mehrerer Hunderttausend Soldaten zu Verfügung steht, noch das sie einen Expertenstab haben, der nur annähernd an die von Polizei und Militär herranreicht.



Das denke ich nicht, viele Terroristen haben sehr viel Kampferfahrung, wenn du dann darunter noch ein paar hast, die taktische Fähigkeiten haben, bzw. eben angehöriger eines Militärs waren (denk daran, dass die CIA damals die Taliban ausgebildet und bewaffnet hat), dann verfügen sie schon über ein gewissen Wissen.
Und das Einnehmen eines AKWs sollte für sie kein Problem sein.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spaziergänger kann man mit einem Zaun lösen und ich sehe nicht ein warum ein, im Falle eines Falls sicherlich tragischer, Vorfall der von einer Organisation bzw. Person vorsätzlich begangen wird und gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, Konsequenzen haben sollte.



Ein Zaun zieht Kinder magisch an, stell dir vor ein Scharfschütze erschießt ein Kind, ich will nicht wissen, was dann los ist.



refraiser schrieb:


> Es liegt in der Natur von Spezialeinheiten, das man nicht so unglaublich viel über sie weiß, aber ich glaube kaum das ein paar Posten reichen würde um diese zu entdecken.



Es liegt auch in der Natur der Sache, dass man keine Ahnung hat, wozu Terroristen fähig sind, 9/11 hat das ja gezeigt.



refraiser schrieb:


> Daher sollte man verhindern, das Terroristen überhaupt ein AKW in die Hände bekommen. Wenn es aber so weit ist, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit die erfolgsversprechend ist. Wenn du eine Alternative hast, kannst du sie gerne nennen.



Ich sehe es rein logisch. Ein AKW bietet zu viele Variablen, Terroristen sind nicht an Variablen interessiert, die wollen schnell sein.



refraiser schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft es gibt keine Massenpanik wenn bekannt wird das ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zufliegt? Das ist aber mehr als optimistisch.



Ich hab gesagt, dass es gar nicht zur Massenpanik kommen kann, weil das Flugzeug schon längst eingeschlagen ist, wenn bekannt wird, dass ein Flugzeug einschlagen könnte.



refraiser schrieb:


> Im klassischen Einsatzfall von Spezialeinheiten haben Terroristen nicht die Zeit eine Panzerabwehrrakete abzuschießen. Die werden nicht dafür ausgebildet, sich in Kämpfe zu verwickeln und diese dann zu gewinnen, sondern zu verhindern das es überhaupt zu einem längeren Kampf kommt.



Deswegen legen sie Sprengfallen, die schrecken erst mal ab und eine Spezialeinheit überlegt es sich zweimal, ob sie direkt stürmen kann. Und wenn ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug angefahren kommt, dann haben die Terroristen eben eine Panzerabwehrrakete im Rucksack, so riesig sind die nicht und jedes Kind kann damit schießen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, das kein Westpoint Absolvent einfach so als Ausbildervon Spezialeinheiten der US-Polizei/US-Armee zugelassen würde.



Guck dir die deutschen Islamisten an, denen hätte man es auch nicht zugetraut, dass sie ein Bombenanschlag verüben wollten oder den Attentätern in London, das waren alles Briten. Das ist eben die neue Vorgehensweise der Terroristen, die Leute in den Zielländern anwerben, dann muss man nicht mehr einreisen, eine Fehlerquelle weniger.
Und ein Absolvent von West Point ist ja deswegen nach West Point gegangen um beim Militär Karriere zu machen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Unsere Stromversorgung wird in Zukunft immer mehr durch erneuerbare Energien gedeckt werden und Elektroautos werden immer populärer.


 
Es stimmt schon, ist schon der Wahnsinn wenn man sieht auf welchem Siegeszug das E-Auto ist. Dafür das es seit etwa 150 Jahren am Markt ist und in einigen Ländern mit abertausenden Euro gefördert wird. Es wird sicher keinen weiteren 150 Jahre dauern bis sie die 1 % Marke knacken  .


----------



## refraiser (9. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es mitlerweile auch Absprachen über Nutzungsrechte von Hochseegebieten gibt: Tiefseebohrungen ohne gesetzliche Beschränkung wären immer noch teurer, als welche unter höchsten Sicherheitsbestimmungen über dem Kontinentalschelf. Aber bereits da fehlt es am politischen Willen und Druck der Bevölkerung, entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen und durchzusetzen. Es ist nicht anzunehmen, dass sich dies mit steigenden Ölpreisen ändern wird. (was die Ölkonzerne in die schöne Situation bringt, sich störende Hindernisse durch gesteigerte Gewinnspannen vom Hals zu schaffen)


Natürlich ist die Gesetzgebung bezüglich von Öl-Unternehmen ein großes Problem, fast so groß wie die Durchsetzung selbiger. Das muss verbessert werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beispiele mit großflächigem Ersatzpotential?


Autos



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der derzeitigen Ausbaugeschwindigkeit der erneuerbaren Energien werden sie auch im 22. Jhd. nicht reichen, um unseren heutigen Bedarf an (Elektro-)Mobilität zu decken.


Ja, aber eine Technologie wird je marktreifer sie wird immer schneller ausgebaut. Wenn Autos kontinuirlich sich so schnell weiter verbreitet hätten wie zu Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts hätte heute auch nicht prakitsch jeder Einwohner der westlichen Welt ein Auto.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "besser" vielleicht schon, aber "größer" wird in Zukunft durch "effizienter" ersetzt werden müssen. Und je nach dem, wie lange die Menschheit braucht, um das einzusehen, wird es im Übergangszeitraum erst einmal mäßig bis sehr viel "kleiner" geben.


Ok, das ist wohl eher eine Glaubensdebatte. Ich denke das wir Menschen dafür Lösungen finden werden, du eher nicht. Was zu dieser Zeit wirklich zutrifft ist wohl nicht absehbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was du noch nicht geschrieben hast ist, was du in dem halben Jahrhundert zwischen Ende der Fissionsenergie und herbeigebeteten Beginn der Fusionsenergie machst. Braunkohle?


Erneuerbare Energien und Gas, hatte ich aber schon geschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du es in der Zeit schaffst, auf erneuerbare umzustellen, dann kannst du dir die Fusionsenergie auch sparen, denn du wirst sie nicht mehr brauchen, aber es gibt jede Menge Bereiche, in denen die extremen Entwicklungskosten gut angelegt wären.


Ich glaube nicht, das wir unseren Energiebedarf dauerhaft mit erneuerbaren Energien decken sollten. Sicher ist das möglich, aber unser Energieverbrauch wird steigen und um diesen immens steigenden Verbrauch abzufangen wären Fussionsreaktoren wohl sinnvoller.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Terroristen brauchen keine Expertise für geostrategische Überlegungen, Schlachtplanung, Logistik oder Absicherung von NPD-Demonstrationen. Was Guerillamethoden angeht haben, stellen sie ihre Überlegenheit jeden Tag in Afghanistan zur Schau.


Wie gesagt, kann man sich aber auf einer so kleinen Fläche wie der eines Kraftwerks schlecht verstecken und auch im Häuserkampf haben Armeen und Polizei deutlich mehr Erfahrung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du siehst nicht, wieso die Tötung eines Unschuldigen Konsequenzen haben sollte?


Wenn jemand vorsätzlich gegen geltendes Recht verstößt sehe ich das nicht, nein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das erklärt auch, wieso du die AKWs in relativ positivem Licht betrachtest. (auch wenn ich langsam aber sicher den Eindruck habe, dass man auch für deine Vision einer sicheren Atomkraft das meiste abreißen und neu bauen müsste. Dein Zaun in Schussentfernung eines Scharfschützen würde bei einigen Standorten nicht nur Nutzflächen, sondern sogar Wohngebiete umfassen...)


Ja, dann muss man diese Gebiete halt verlegen. Natürlich muss viel für eine sicherere Atomkraft verändert werden, aber nicht so viel das die Nutzung eines AKWs unwirtschaftlich würde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es glaubt niemand, außer dir, dass es bekannt wird, dass ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zufliegt. Alle gehen davon aus, dass die Meldung zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung bereits "Flugzeug flog auf Stadion zu" heißt.


Angesichts von Diensten wie Twitter glaubst du das doch nicht ernsthaft? Ein großes Problem unserer Gesellschaft ist der verantwortungslose Umgang mit den neuen Medien.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schade, dass Terroristen keine Klassik-Fans sind und z.B. ihre Existenz typischerweise erst mit dem Abschuss selbst bekannt geben.


Das in einem AKW Terroristen existieren sollte mit der Erstürmung durch diese klar werden, wo diese genau stehen sollte sich z.B. per Wärmebildkamera herausfinden lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir zu. Aber mehr Replikate sind unerwünscht und ich halte es immer noch für seriöser, als eine Berechnung auf Grundlage von 0 Versuchen.


Das kann sein, aber wir sind glaube ich alle keine Piloten. Ich habe aber schon mehrfach Piloten gehört, die die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Flugzeug genau auf den Reaktor eines Kernkraftwerks zu fliegen, für sehr ungenau hielten. Quelle ist schon wieder Der Tag, weiß vllt. jemand wo man die Dokumentationen nachsehen kann?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man den Platz zum Anbau der Rohstoffe und ggf. die Energie hat. Hat man aber nicht - das meine ich mit "Ausweichen nichtmehr möglich"


Fleich wird aus Stammzellen in Tanks gezüchtet, viel Platz benötigt man, zumindest verglichen mit dem Platz der heute schon für Nutztiere genutzt wird, nicht. Energie werden wir dank Fusionsreaktoren genug haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö. In den meisten Teilen der Welt sind die Anbaumethoden bereits sehr gut optimiert, weiterer Steigerung der Flächenerträge würde zumindest zusätzliches Wasser (das fehlt) und Dünger (dessen Herstellung Energie und z.T. Öl braucht, die beide fehlen) benötigen und würde ökologische Konsequenzen nachziehen, deren Folgen man ebenfalls nicht verkraften würde.


Meerwasser lässt sich, zugegebenermaßen mit viel Energieaufwand, entsalzen. Energie wird genug da sein, Öl zu ersetzen wird schon schwieriger, es wird aber auch nicht unbedingt benötigt. Daher sehe ich deine ökölogischen Konsequenzen nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Aussichten darauf werden von Tag zu Tag geringer und die Konsequenzen des derzeit für möglich gehaltene Levels wären bereits spürbar.


Natürlich wären sie spürbar, aber ich habe vllt. ein anderes Bild wie unsere Gesellschaft in Zukunft sein sollte. Den Klimawandel abzufangen wäre, aus deutscher Sicht, bereits heute möglich. Natürlich wäre das nicht besonders praktikabel, aber das eigentliche Problem ist das China keine strengeren Umweltmaßnahmen akzeptieren will. Ich verstehe das Argument, das die Industriestaaten an der heutigen Verschmutzung zum Großteil schuld sind, aber das kann angesichts eines solchen Problems keine Ausrede sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Der Fortschritt wirds schon richten"


Natürlich wird er das. Es ist aktuell kein Einzelmittel bekannt, das Antibiotika ersetzen kann aber sehr wohl viele Maßnahmen die sich nur auf einige Gebiete anwenden lassen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schon wieder Hoffen auf technischen Fortschritt? Nützt aber nichts, um ~10-20% der Infrastruktur dieses Planetens zu ersetzen, verlagern oder andersweitig für die veränderten Anforderungen fit zu machen brauchst du keine Fortschritte in der Architektur, sonder in der Ökonomie.


Wie gesagt, es ist möglich den Klimawanel zu stoppen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gab und gibt es, leider sind sie alle ähnlich ergebnisslos, wie gewisse Parteien, die seit Jahren "analysieren" und "stickte Haushaltspolitik" betreiben. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich systemweite Probleme durch Umverteilung lösen lassen (und nichts anderes ist Haushaltspolitik, es sei denn es gibt bislang den Posten "Geld verbrennen")


Es gab ganz sicher noch keine Analyse bei der der Haushalt jedes Unternehmen auf der Welt einzeln analysiert worde, geschweige denn der jeder Kommune und jedes einzelnen Menschen. Diese Daten dann in Zusammenhang gesetzt wurde und Prognosen für die Zukunft erstellt wurden. Ein Mehr an Einnahmen bei gleichzeitigem Kürzen der Ausgaben würde ich nicht als Umschichten bezeichnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Der Fortschritt wirds schon richten"
> Hoffen wir mal, dass plötzlich ein paar Lücken im Periodensystem auftauchen, in denen sich Stoffe finden, die seit Jahrhunderten an jeder Straßenecke rumliegen und irgendwie übersehen wurden, denn ansonsten endet ein Wechsel der Rohstoffequellen auf die verblieben Großvorkommen wort-wörtlich in der Steinzeit.


Sehr vieles lässt sich durch Energie herstellen und bis wir keine Rohstoffe haben, sind wir schon längst dabei die Rohstoffe des Mondes abzubauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> $$$? Natürlich könnte man ein perfektes Verkehrssystem mit gigantischer Kapazität bauen. Dummerweise braucht man die Rohstoffe aber schon als Ersatz in der Industrie, das Geld für die Sicherung der Küstengebiete und die knappe, verbliebene Energie zum Antrieb der neuen Verkehrsmittel zur Produktion von Dünger und Kunstfleisch.


Rohstoffe sind langfristig kein Problem, eine Diskussion über das Vermögen von Staaten zu einem möglichen Zeipunkt eines Baus würde die "Zuständigkeit" dieses Threads wohl übersteigen, aber neue Techniken werden mehr Geld für neue Techniken bringen, Energie wird durch Fusionsreaktoren, an deren Existenz ich zum Zeitpunkt des tatsächlichen Baus eines solchen Projekt nicht zweifle, genug zur Verfügung stehen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass Entwicklungen, die für den Bunkerbau gemacht wurden, überhaupt nicht die Problematiken addressieren, die ein Endlager hat und dementsprechend auch nicht sonderlich gut dafür geeignet sind. Guck dir an, in welchem Zustand sich viele armierte Betonbauten aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg gut ein halbes Jahrhundert später befinden - "Haltbarkeit ohne Wartung", der entscheidende Aspekt bei einem Endlager, ist beim Militär noch nie ein Thema gewesen.


Mir ging es eher um die Abschottung der Außenwelt vor den Strahlen, daher Bunkertechnik könnte einen zusätzlichen Schutzwall bilden. Bunker die im zweiten Weltkrieg errichtet wurden, wurden nicht für die Ewigkeit errichtet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also rund 10% der Gesellschaft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist angesichts der aktuellen Wahlbeteiligung und dem Interesse vieler Menschen an Politik ein großer Wert.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf. Wenn auch in der dritten Wiederholung nicht klar ist, wovon ich eigentlich spreche


Vllt. solltest du deinen Post dann mal besser erklären, anstatt immer wieder das selbe zu schreiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Risikoquelle abschalten.
> Gesucht sind nicht "bessere Ideen" für einen Betrieb. Gesucht sind komfortable und sichere Alternativen zu "massiv Strom einsparen".


Ja, aber bis die da sind brauchen wir halt bessere Ideen für einen Betrieb und die kommen anscheinend vor allem von mir.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ballistik


Terroristen zur Verfügung stehende Waffensysteme können das auf diese Distanz nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne auch nur zu wissen, wo sie wohnen. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen "denken" und "hoffen".


Dein Argument besteht daraus, das du denkst das es nicht so ist, ich glaube das schon. Hier fehlen schon wieder die Fakten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass ich zu blöd zum Lesen bin, aber weder sehe ich das da irgendwo geschrieben noch ist bei definitiv vorhandenen Todesopfern das dort stehende Ergebniss von "Null" möglich.


Ich weiß nicht ob du zu blöd zum Lesen bist, vllt. hast du dich ja verlesen, aber da steht im Euro Raum Null.
Ich glaube diese Studie war gemeint, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn weltweit eine strengere Gesetzgebung einführen, bzw. durchsetzen?
> Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch in Nigeria das Verpesten der Umwelt mit Öl strafbar ist, bzw. Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen würde.
> Das offene Meer unterliegt dem Seerecht, ob das auch Ölbohrungen mit einschließt, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


Ja, aber wie willst du die ganzen Maßnahmen im Falle eines Falls regeln? Es gibt keine Seeregierung, die so etwas könnte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, das Dilemma ist, dass immer wenn du über den Weg der Atomkerne Energie erzeugst, das nur im Bereich von Gammastrahlung passiert, denn ein Quantum hat die Eigenschaft, recht selten aufzutreten, bzw. so selten wie möglich. Daher ist es lieber 1x ein Gammaquant als 1000x ein Infrarotquant. Und diese Gammastrahlung zerstört mit der Zeit die Magnetspulen. Das nächste Problem sind die Neutronen, die sich im Mantel der Reaktorhülle festsetzen (man kann die Hülle so bauen, dass kein Neutron nach außen dringen kann (zumindest oberhalb der Quantenwahrscheinlichkeiten), doch die Hülle wird durch die Masse an Neutronen irgendwann so radioaktiv werden, dass der gesamte Reaktor ausgetauscht werden muss (das bedeutet in der Regel das Beenden der Forschungen mit diesem Reaktor, denn im Gegensatz zu Atomkraftwerken entstehen in einem Fusionskraftwerk deutlich mehr Neutronen -- müssen auch entstehen, denn man will ja die Energie dieser Neutronen haben und je mehr, desto besser).


Der Reaktor strahlt aber danach nur etwa 100 Jahre, was eine verantwortbare Zeit ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass man Tritium braucht, ist klar, dass das praktisch nicht in der Natur vorkommt, auch. Dass ein Fusionsreaktor über den Lithium Weg Tritium herstellen könnte (freie Neutronen sind ja vorhanden), ist theoretisch möglich, allerdings gib es dazu bisher nur Theorien, eine praktische Umsetzung ist derzeit nicht möglich.


Ja, vieles ist unsicher bei Fusionsreaktoren, aber man könnte z.B. auch Lithium nutzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist das Helium, das als "Abfallprodukt" entsteht und aus dem Plasma entfernt werden muss (das Helium verschwindet nicht von selbst). Das kostet bisher viel Energie, die Helium Atome "verschwenden" so 1/3 der bereitgestellten Energie eines Fusionsreaktors, eine für mich sehr miese Energiebilanz.


Das letzt was ich gehört habe, was aktuelle expirementelle Fusionsreaktoren an Energie für sich selbst benötigen war ein Zehntel. Helium selbst ist erstmal nicht so schlimm, denn es geht ja keine Verbindungen ein. Natürlich ist das ein Problem, aber es wird wie an allem geforscht. Die Entfernung ist soweit ich weiß grundsätzlich kein Problem, sie ist halt nur sehr energielastig. Selbst wenn man dieses Problem nicht lösen könnte, wären Fusionsreaktoren aber noch wirtschaftlich. Ich bin trotzdem zuversichtlich, das man es noch lösen kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Wohlstand der Industriestaaten basiert ja erst mal auf Schulden, das sollte klar sein. Steigt die Bevölkerung weiter, wird das weltweite Wirtschaftssystem die Forderungen der einzelnen Staaten nicht mehr ausreichen stillen können und die Schuldenlast würde den Industriestaaten zum Verhängnis werden (ist aber ein anderes Thema, was passiert, wenn Deutschland irgendwann seinen gesamten Staatshaushalt braucht um die Zinsen zahlen zu können).


Deswegen ist eine strikere Haushaltspolitik notwendig, das dass Wirtschaftssystem die Forderungen der einzelnen Staaten nicht mehr stillen könnte, sehe ich nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will mir nicht ausmalen, was sein wird, wenn 2050 10 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt leben werden. Alle wollen ernährt werden, alle wollen eine warme Unterkunft haben und sauberes Wasser. Der nächste Weltkrieg ist vorprogrammiert, aber es wird dabei um Rohstoffe gehen.


Wir haben unendlich Platz im Kosmos, daher sehe ich nicht das ein Weltkrieg vorprogrammiert ist. Wenn es tatsächlich einen Weltkrieg geben sollte, werden die dann starken Staaten (USA, Europa, China, Russland, Indien, Kanada, Australien, Südkorea, Japan, Brasilien) den Rest der Welt schon im Vorfeld zerstören. In keinem der genannten Staaten die aktuell zu Großmächten werden könnten oder schon welche sind, sitzen Verrückte oder ist absehbar das Wahnsinnige in Zukunft regieren. Ich kann natürlich jetzt nicht genau sagen, welche Staaten außerdem noch mächtig sein werden und ob einer der genannten Staaten über seine großen Probleme stolpern wird, aber ich denke wenn es wirklich so weit ist wird Afrika als erstes dran sein. Pakistan wird sicherlich verschont werden, da man, zurecht, vor den Nuklearwaffen Angst hat. Vllt. werden die USA, diese davor aber auch ausschalten. Ich weiß das da noch viele andere Faktoren wie Staaten wie Iran und Nordkorea dazukommen, aber das ist mir jetzt zu viel zu schreiben in einem Thread über die friedliche Nutzung der Atomenergie. Wir können gerne in einem entsprechenden Thread weiterdiskutieren.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie sollen schlecht ausgebildete Wachleute einer gut bewaffneten Terrorzelle widerstehen können?


Ich wiederhole das man nicht viel über die Bewachung weiß, mir das auch Sorgen macht, aber ich trotzdem glaube das diese wiederstehen würden. Woher willst du wissen das die Wachen schlecht ausgebildet sind, genauso gut könnte ich schreiben das die AKWs von der Delta Force bewacht werden, das weiß man einfach nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das denke ich nicht, viele Terroristen haben sehr viel Kampferfahrung, wenn du dann darunter noch ein paar hast, die taktische Fähigkeiten haben, bzw. eben angehöriger eines Militärs waren (denk daran, dass die CIA damals die Taliban ausgebildet und bewaffnet hat), dann verfügen sie schon über ein gewissen Wissen.
> Und das Einnehmen eines AKWs sollte für sie kein Problem sein.


Das weiß man wieder nicht. Ich möchte den Terroristen nicht absprechen, das sie über Wissen bezüglich militärischer Taktiken verfügen, aber du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen, das würde an das Wissen von Spezialeinheiten herranreichen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Zaun zieht Kinder magisch an, stell dir vor ein Scharfschütze erschießt ein Kind, ich will nicht wissen, was dann los ist.


Ein hoch genuger Zaun verhindert, das Kinder drüber klettern. Ich kenne keine Scharfschützen die ein 3-Jähriges Kind nicht von einem Terroristen unterscheiden können.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es liegt auch in der Natur der Sache, dass man keine Ahnung hat, wozu Terroristen fähig sind, 9/11 hat das ja gezeigt.


Das stimmt, aber dafür gibt es Geheimdienste. Ich hoffe, das sie diesmal besser organisiert sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe es rein logisch. Ein AKW bietet zu viele Variablen, Terroristen sind nicht an Variablen interessiert, die wollen schnell sein.


Terroristen die ein AKW stürmen wollen wahrscheinlich einen GAU auslösen, was das mit Variablen zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Wenn sie es schaffen, werden sie wahrscheinlich versuchen die Vorraussetzungen für einen GAU zu schaffen. Einen GAU aufzuhalten wenn dies durch Sprengstoff passiert, ist zugegebenermaßen schwierig. Daher muss man eine Stürmung verhindern, im Übrigen denke ich das die Zeit die Terroristen brauchen um ein AKW zu stürmen, schon ausreichen würde damit weitere Polizisten vor Ort wären.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, dass es gar nicht zur Massenpanik kommen kann, weil das Flugzeug schon längst eingeschlagen ist, wenn bekannt wird, dass ein Flugzeug einschlagen könnte.


Siehe oben. Wenn ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zuraßt müssen auch alle möglichen Katastrophendienste verständigt werden, spätestens dann wird es nicht mehr geheim bleiben. Man muss dafür sorgen, das so etwas nicht mehr so schnell an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen legen sie Sprengfallen, die schrecken erst mal ab und eine Spezialeinheit überlegt es sich zweimal, ob sie direkt stürmen kann. Und wenn ein gepanzertes Fahrzeug angefahren kommt, dann haben die Terroristen eben eine Panzerabwehrrakete im Rucksack, so riesig sind die nicht und jedes Kind kann damit schießen.


Spezialeinheiten stürmen normalerweise nicht einfach, sondern verhalten sich eher verdeckt. Ein ganzes AKW mit Sprengfallen zu sichern könnte schwierig werdenm, die Technik zum aufspüren wird auch immer besser.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guck dir die deutschen Islamisten an, denen hätte man es auch nicht zugetraut, dass sie ein Bombenanschlag verüben wollten oder den Attentätern in London, das waren alles Briten. Das ist eben die neue Vorgehensweise der Terroristen, die Leute in den Zielländern anwerben, dann muss man nicht mehr einreisen, eine Fehlerquelle weniger.
> Und ein Absolvent von West Point ist ja deswegen nach West Point gegangen um beim Militär Karriere zu machen.


Ja, aber heute traut man es ihnen zu und sie werden deswegen auch ernst genommen.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon, ist schon der Wahnsinn wenn man sieht auf welchem Siegeszug das E-Auto ist. Dafür das es seit etwa 150 Jahren am Markt ist und in einigen Ländern mit abertausenden Euro gefördert wird. Es wird sicher keinen weiteren 150 Jahre dauern bis sie die 1 % Marke knacken  .


Ich kann mich an keine Zeit erinnern in der das Elektro Auto so eine breite öffentliche Akzeptanz genoss und gleichzitig so extrem gefördert wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Autos



Das wäre etwas, was man ersetzen müsste, kein Ersatz...
Falls du Elektroautos als Ersatz zum ölbasierten Straßenverkehr nennen wolltest, solltest du dir nochmal Gedanken über Preis, Leistung, Reichweite und vor allem Bereitstellung der elektrischen Energie machen.



> Ja, aber eine Technologie wird je marktreifer sie wird immer schneller ausgebaut. Wenn Autos kontinuirlich sich so schnell weiter verbreitet hätten wie zu Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts hätte heute auch nicht prakitsch jeder Einwohner der westlichen Welt ein Auto.



Zumindest in Deutschland stagniert die Geschwindigkeit des Ausbaus, global ist noch verdammt viel zu tun. 



> Ja, dann muss man diese Gebiete halt verlegen. Natürlich muss viel für eine sicherere Atomkraft verändert werden, aber nicht so viel das die Nutzung eines AKWs unwirtschaftlich würde.



"wirtschaftlich" ist es sowieso nur, solange man den Löwenanteil der Kosten auf die Gemeinschaft umschlägt. Worum es wenn dann geht, das ist eine möglichst kostengünstige Nutzung der vorhandenen Infrastruktur, bis unproblematischere Energieformen ausreichend ausgebaut sind. Erstmal Baumaßnahmen für Atomenergie zu betreiben wäre genau das Gegenteil.



> Angesichts von Diensten wie Twitter glaubst du das doch nicht ernsthaft? Ein großes Problem unserer Gesellschaft ist der verantwortungslose Umgang mit den neuen Medien.



Als ich das letzte mal was über die Arbeitsbedingungen von Fluglotsen gesehen habe, sind die nicht alle 5 Minuten Twittern gegangen.



> Das in einem AKW Terroristen existieren sollte mit der Erstürmung durch diese klar werden, wo diese genau stehen sollte sich z.B. per Wärmebildkamera herausfinden lassen.



Es geht aber nicht um "in einem AKW". Es geht um "vor einem AKW" und "gar nicht erst reinlassen". Wenn sie erstmal im Gebäude sind, dann können sie Sprengladungen an kritischen Komponenten positionieren, bevor Spezialeinheiten überhaupt am Kraftwerk sind.



> Fleich wird aus Stammzellen in Tanks gezüchtet, viel Platz benötigt man, zumindest verglichen mit dem Platz der heute schon für Nutztiere genutzt wird, nicht. Energie werden wir dank Fusionsreaktoren genug haben.



Äh: Es geht nicht um den Platz für die Tiere/Bioreaktoren, die passen notfalls in den Keller. Es geht um den Platz für Felder, auf denen man Futter- bzw. z.B. zuckerhaltige Pflanzen anbaut. Auch ein Steak in der Retorte entsteht nicht aus Luft und Liebe, sondern setzt entsprechende Mengen Nährlösung vorraus. Das einzige, was du einsparst, ist die Energie, die das Masttier für Bewegung "verschwendet" hat - im Gegenzug kommen die Verluste bei der Umwandlung von Pflanzen in Nährlösung hinzu. (Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie groß die wären. Bei den bisherigen Mengen spielen sie ja schlichtweg keine Rolle, bei einer Versorgung der Weltbevölkerung sähe es anders aus). Beides kannst du einsparen, in dem du einfach direkt auf vegetarische Ernährung und passende Nahrungsergänzungsmittel setzt.
Aber das wird im Dreieck aus sinkender Nutzfläche, steigender Weltbevölkerung und wegbrechender Fischerei auch nur eingeschränkt helfen.



> Meerwasser lässt sich, zugegebenermaßen mit viel Energieaufwand, entsalzen.



In Zentralasien?



> Energie wird genug da sein,



Nicht in 20-30-40 Jahren. 



> Natürlich wären sie spürbar, aber ich habe vllt. ein anderes Bild wie unsere Gesellschaft in Zukunft sein sollte.



"Sollte" nicht unbedingt, selbst bei "könnte" scheinen wir ähnliche Gedanken zu haben - aber bei "tut" hörts auf. Du scheinst mir ein grundlegend anderes Bild davon zu haben, in welche Richtung die derzeitige Entwicklung geht.
Es ist der Natur ziemlich egal, ob Klimaschutzmaßnahmen am american way of life, chinesischer Engstirnigkeit oder deutscher Kosten-/Nutzungsrechnung scheitern. Fakt ist, das massive Reduktionen seit Jahrzehnten nötig wären, die Menschheit aber schon Probleme damit hat, die Geschwindigkeit der Beschleunigung des Anstieges zu senken. Wir schaffen es nicht einmal, die jährliche Steigerung des Ausstoßes zu verringern, geschweige denn zu stoppen. Aber sie zu stoppen wäre schon viel zuwenig. Sie zu 100% umzukehren wäre das Minimum dessen, was nötig wäre.



> Ein Mehr an Einnahmen bei gleichzeitigem Kürzen der Ausgaben würde ich nicht als Umschichten bezeichnen.



Sondern/Wieso?



> Vllt. solltest du deinen Post dann mal besser erklären, anstatt immer wieder das selbe zu schreiben.



Sorry. Mir fallen keine Wege ein, wie ich den Unterschied zwischen "Kosten der Atomenergie" und "Kosten des Umstiegs auf erneuerbare" erklären soll. Es liegt für mich einfach auf der Hand, dass das zwei Themen sind und Aussagen über letzteres keine Aussage über erstere machen. Aber lassen wir das, mitlerweile weiß ich kaum noch, warum wir damit überhaupt angefangen haben und irgendwie wirds der technische Fortschritt und unbegrenzte Fusionsenergie vermutlich eh richten...



> Ja, aber bis die da sind brauchen wir halt bessere Ideen für einen Betrieb und die kommen anscheinend vor allem von mir.



Von dir sehe ich nur einen Haufen Best-Case-Szenarien, in denen alles nach Plan läuft und man davon ausgehen kann, dass sämtliche Unbekannten sich bestmöglich entwickeln (im Ernst: Fällt dir eigentlich auf, wie viele deiner Absätze sich um das Wort "hoffen" drehen?). Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch von Atomkonzernen haben, da brauche ich gar nicht nach "Alternativen" suchen, weil kein Bedarf besteht 



> Ich weiß nicht ob du zu blöd zum Lesen bist, vllt. hast du dich ja verlesen, aber da steht im Euro Raum Null.



Genaugenommen steht da OECD und ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass die ganzen Opfer des Uranabbaus zufällig an dem Tag, an dem sie verunglückten oder das Partikel einatmeten, das ihre tödliche Erkrankung auslöste, immer zufällig an einer Charge für non-OECD-Länder arbeiteten.



> Der Reaktor strahlt aber danach nur etwa 100 Jahre, was eine verantwortbare Zeit ist.



Für ein Verschleißteil ist das imho verdammt viel und davon abgesehen kann man durch Neutronenbeschuss verschiedenste radioaktive Stoffe erzeugen, die resultierenden Halbwertszeiten sind somit eine Frage des Zufalls.



> Ich wiederhole das man nicht viel über die Bewachung weiß, mir das auch Sorgen macht, aber ich trotzdem glaube das diese wiederstehen würden. Woher willst du wissen das die Wachen schlecht ausgebildet sind, genauso gut könnte ich schreiben das die AKWs von der Delta Force bewacht werden, das weiß man einfach nicht.
> 
> Das weiß man wieder nicht. Ich möchte den Terroristen nicht absprechen, das sie über Wissen bezüglich militärischer Taktiken verfügen, aber du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen, das würde an das Wissen von Spezialeinheiten herranreichen.



Dafür, dass du keinerlei Ahnung von kommerziellen Sicherheitsdiensten hast, scheinst du verdammt viel über Terroristen zu wissen. Nur mal so als Hinweis: Überschneidungen zwischen beiden Gruppen sind keineswegs auszuschließen.


----------



## Arthuriel (10. April 2011)

@ruyven:
Den neuesten Daten vom BMU (Stand: 14.03.2011) zufolge liegt die produzierte Strommenge von 2010 mithilfe erneuerbarer Energien bei 101,7 Mrd. kWh. Von daher kann das Jahr 2009 auch ein Dämpfer gewesen sein, wobei das schon ein geringeres Wachstum im Vergleich zu 2007 ist. Laut dem einem Diagramm, dass du verlinkt hast, war es ja 2001 und 2003 schon mal passiert, dass die EE kaum oder sogar weniger Strom als im Vorjahr geliefert haben.

Quelle: Link Nr. 67 im Erneuerbare Energien Artikel: Erneuerbare Energie


----------



## refraiser (10. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre etwas, was man ersetzen müsste, kein Ersatz...
> Falls du Elektroautos als Ersatz zum ölbasierten Straßenverkehr nennen wolltest, solltest du dir nochmal Gedanken über Preis, Leistung, Reichweite und vor allem Bereitstellung der elektrischen Energie machen.


Elektroautos sind schon heute erschwinglich, werden in Zukunft durch Massenproduktion noch weiter sinken, Leistung bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit verbessert sich durch neue Techniken, ist aber noch nicht konkurenzfähig, mittelfristig liegt die Zukunft der Elektroautos sowieso im Stadtverkehr, erst langfristig werden sie "normale" Autos auch auf langen Strecken ablösen können, die Reichweite lässt sich vorallem durch Brennstoffzellen steigern und um die Bereitstellung der Energie dreht sich ja praktisch der gesamte Thread, daher gehe ich darauf jetzt nicht ein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest in Deutschland stagniert die Geschwindigkeit des Ausbaus, global ist noch verdammt viel zu tun.


Willst du mir also klar machen, das der Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien ab jetzt stagniert? Das glaube ich nicht und es wiederspricht deinen eigenen Aussagen über den ganzen Thread hinweg, auch sprechen praktisch alle Studien dagegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "wirtschaftlich" ist es sowieso nur, solange man den Löwenanteil der Kosten auf die Gemeinschaft umschlägt. Worum es wenn dann geht, das ist eine möglichst kostengünstige Nutzung der vorhandenen Infrastruktur, bis unproblematischere Energieformen ausreichend ausgebaut sind. Erstmal Baumaßnahmen für Atomenergie zu betreiben wäre genau das Gegenteil.


Hast du eine bessere Lösung? Meine Lösung ist auf jeden Fall besser als die AKWs so unsicher zu lassen, wie sie sind.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als ich das letzte mal was über die Arbeitsbedingungen von Fluglotsen gesehen habe, sind die nicht alle 5 Minuten Twittern gegangen.


Wie geschrieben, müssen bei einem solchen Ereignis verschiedenste Zuständigkeiten miteinbezogen werden, das fängt mit der Flugsicherung an, geht mit Polizei und Feuerwehr weiter und endet noch lange nicht beim medizinischen Personal. Denkst du keine der beteiligten Personen gibt etwas an die Öffentlichkeit weiter?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um "in einem AKW". Es geht um "vor einem AKW" und "gar nicht erst reinlassen". Wenn sie erstmal im Gebäude sind, dann können sie Sprengladungen an kritischen Komponenten positionieren, bevor Spezialeinheiten überhaupt am Kraftwerk sind.


Was ich auch schon geschrieben habe, bis sie ein Kraftwerk gestürmt haben, sind aber wahrscheinlich Spezialeinheiten an einem AKW. In meinem Beispiel habe ich mich aber auf das Szenario einer erfolgreichen Stürmung eines AKWs durch Terroristen bezogen. Bei einer Stürmung werden die Terroristen im Kampf wahrscheinlich nicht genug Zeit haben, Sprengladungen anzubringen um Spezialeinheiten abzuschrecken.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Es geht nicht um den Platz für die Tiere/Bioreaktoren, die passen notfalls in den Keller. Es geht um den Platz für Felder, auf denen man Futter- bzw. z.B. zuckerhaltige Pflanzen anbaut. Auch ein Steak in der Retorte entsteht nicht aus Luft und Liebe, sondern setzt entsprechende Mengen Nährlösung vorraus. Das einzige, was du einsparst, ist die Energie, die das Masttier für Bewegung "verschwendet" hat - im Gegenzug kommen die Verluste bei der Umwandlung von Pflanzen in Nährlösung hinzu. (Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie groß die wären. Bei den bisherigen Mengen spielen sie ja schlichtweg keine Rolle, bei einer Versorgung der Weltbevölkerung sähe es anders aus). Beides kannst du einsparen, in dem du einfach direkt auf vegetarische Ernährung und passende Nahrungsergänzungsmittel setzt.
> Aber das wird im Dreieck aus sinkender Nutzfläche, steigender Weltbevölkerung und wegbrechender Fischerei auch nur eingeschränkt helfen.


Die Weidefläche für solche Tiere ist nicht gerade wenig, daher würde das sehr viel Platz für den Anbau der genannten Pflanten schaffen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Zentralasien?


Soweit mir bekannt ist sind alle Kontinente zumindest teilweise von Wasser umgeben und Wasser lässt sich so weit ich weiß transportieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht in 20-30-40 Jahren.


In 20 Jahren könnte es durchaus kritisch werden, da erneuerbare Energien wahrscheinlich noch nicht alles übernehmen können und die Gasförderung wahrscheinlich nicht das nötige Maß erreicht hat, aber danach sehe ich eher eine Entspannung. Spätestens in 70 Jahren sehe ich dann dank Fusionsreaktoren keine Probleme mehr.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Sollte" nicht unbedingt, selbst bei "könnte" scheinen wir ähnliche Gedanken zu haben - aber bei "tut" hörts auf. Du scheinst mir ein grundlegend anderes Bild davon zu haben, in welche Richtung die derzeitige Entwicklung geht.
> Es ist der Natur ziemlich egal, ob Klimaschutzmaßnahmen am american way of life, chinesischer Engstirnigkeit oder deutscher Kosten-/Nutzungsrechnung scheitern. Fakt ist, das massive Reduktionen seit Jahrzehnten nötig wären, die Menschheit aber schon Probleme damit hat, die Geschwindigkeit der Beschleunigung des Anstieges zu senken. Wir schaffen es nicht einmal, die jährliche Steigerung des Ausstoßes zu verringern, geschweige denn zu stoppen. Aber sie zu stoppen wäre schon viel zuwenig. Sie zu 100% umzukehren wäre das Minimum dessen, was nötig wäre.


Ja, gerade deswegen ist es doch so wichtig das wir den Klimawandel stoppen oder habe ich je etwas anderes gesagt?
Seriös darüber zu diskutieren und dabei ins Detail gehen wie unsere Gesellschaft ist nicht möglich, da es ganz einfach an der Berechenbarkeit mangelt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sondern/Wieso?


Das ist eine einfache Rechnung. Ich habe 1000€ Schulden und monatliche Ausgaben von 100€, aber Einnahmen von 350€. Nach 4 Monaten wären meine Schulden also abbezahlt. Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry. Mir fallen keine Wege ein, wie ich den Unterschied zwischen "Kosten der Atomenergie" und "Kosten des Umstiegs auf erneuerbare" erklären soll. Es liegt für mich einfach auf der Hand, dass das zwei Themen sind und Aussagen über letzteres keine Aussage über erstere machen. Aber lassen wir das, mitlerweile weiß ich kaum noch, warum wir damit überhaupt angefangen haben und irgendwie wirds der technische Fortschritt und unbegrenzte Fusionsenergie vermutlich eh richten...


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt wie man in einem Thread der sich zu einem großen Teil darum dreht wie viel die aktuellen Möglichkeiten zur Energiegewinnung kosten nicht den Zusammenhang zwischen den mittelfristigen Kosten zweier Möglichkeiten herstellen kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von dir sehe ich nur einen Haufen Best-Case-Szenarien, in denen alles nach Plan läuft und man davon ausgehen kann, dass sämtliche Unbekannten sich bestmöglich entwickeln (im Ernst: Fällt dir eigentlich auf, wie viele deiner Absätze sich um das Wort "hoffen" drehen?). Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch von Atomkonzernen haben, da brauche ich gar nicht nach "Alternativen" suchen, weil kein Bedarf besteht


Die meisten deiner Posts drehen sich nur um das was du denkst, nicht was die Fakten sagen. Das ist gar nicht negativ gemeint, sondern liegt einfach daran das es z.B. zu den Sicherheitsdiensten eines AKW keine verlässlichen Angaben gibt. Mir das dann vorzuwerfen ist daher aber auch falsch.
Ich habe wo es Fakten gibt, Fakten genannt, der Rest ist Glaubenssache, wie ich im übrigen schon mehrfach geschrieben habe.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genaugenommen steht da OECD und ich glaube irgendwie nicht, dass die ganzen Opfer des Uranabbaus zufällig an dem Tag, an dem sie verunglückten oder das Partikel einatmeten, das ihre tödliche Erkrankung auslöste, immer zufällig an einer Charge für non-OECD-Länder arbeiteten.


Ich habe eine Studie genannt, du argumentierst wieder nur mit dem was du glaubst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für ein Verschleißteil ist das imho verdammt viel und davon abgesehen kann man durch Neutronenbeschuss verschiedenste radioaktive Stoffe erzeugen, die resultierenden Halbwertszeiten sind somit eine Frage des Zufalls.


Nach allem was ich gehört, gelesen und gesehen habe wird von einem Zeitraum von 100 Jahren, im Extremfall 130 Jahren gesprochen. Quelle?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dafür, dass du keinerlei Ahnung von kommerziellen Sicherheitsdiensten hast, scheinst du verdammt viel über Terroristen zu wissen. Nur mal so als Hinweis: Überschneidungen zwischen beiden Gruppen sind keineswegs auszuschließen.


Ich würde gerne mal wissen, woher du dein Wissen über den Sicherheitsdienst eines AKWs nimmst. Mein Wissen beziehe ich aus einigen Sendungen und Websites. Diese Quellen können etwas über die rechtliche Grundlage sagen, aber nicht über die Ausrüstung und Ausbildung dieser Personen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, aber wie willst du die ganzen Maßnahmen im Falle eines Falls regeln? Es gibt keine Seeregierung, die so etwas könnte.



Das ist mir eigentlich recht egal, da ich eh gegen die Ausbeutung des Meeresbodens bin, aber wie man das anhand des Golfs von Mexiko sieht, sind die Gefahren geringer einzuschätzen als der Profit.



refraiser schrieb:


> Der Reaktor strahlt aber danach nur etwa 100 Jahre, was eine verantwortbare Zeit ist.



Woher hast du denn die Zahl?



refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, vieles ist unsicher bei Fusionsreaktoren, aber man könnte z.B. auch Lithium nutzen.



Noch mal, ein Fusionsreaktor braucht immer sein eigenes Stromkraftwerk, wie willst du das lösen, Windkraftwerke rund um das Fusionskraftwerk platzieren?
du kannst auch eine Helium 3 - Helium 3 Fusionskette erzeugen, aber die Energieeffizienz ist dann im Eimer.
Der günstigste Weg ist eine Deuterium/Tritium Fusion und das wird umgesetzt alles andere ist zu aufwändig, inklusive der Nachteile. Denn wenn man beim Atomreaktor den Nachteil des radioaktiven Mülls in kauf nimmt, dann auch eine Deuterium/Tritium Fusion mit dessen Nachteil.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das letzt was ich gehört habe, was aktuelle expirementelle Fusionsreaktoren an Energie für sich selbst benötigen war ein Zehntel. Helium selbst ist erstmal nicht so schlimm, denn es geht ja keine Verbindungen ein. Natürlich ist das ein Problem, aber es wird wie an allem geforscht. Die Entfernung ist soweit ich weiß grundsätzlich kein Problem, sie ist halt nur sehr energielastig. Selbst wenn man dieses Problem nicht lösen könnte, wären Fusionsreaktoren aber noch wirtschaftlich. Ich bin trotzdem zuversichtlich, das man es noch lösen kann.



Öhm, woher hast du denn das?
Erst mal musst du eine Menge Energie einbringen um den Fusionsprozess zu starten (deswegen ja auch das eigenen Stromkkraftwerk) und dann wird der Tokamak Typ genutzt (ist einfacher in der Herstellung), doch bei dem Typ muss von außer immer Energie zugeführt werden, damit das Plasma dicht zusammenbleibt, da eine Fusion das Plasma sofort auseinander treibt. Der Stellarator ist besser, aber auch teurer und hat einen Nachteil: Das Helium ist nur schwer daraus zu trennen, das ist beim Tokamak Typ einfacher.
Von wirtschaftlich will ich da lieber noch nicht reden, denn was nützt ein Fusionsreaktor, der zwar 10x mehr Energie produziert als ein Windkraftwerk, aber 30x mehr Unterhalt kostet?
Und ein Fusionskraftwerk produziert nun mal Abfälle, eine Windkraftwerk nicht.



refraiser schrieb:


> Deswegen ist eine strikere Haushaltspolitik notwendig, das dass Wirtschaftssystem die Forderungen der einzelnen Staaten nicht mehr stillen könnte, sehe ich nicht.



Doch, das geht recht schnell, schau dir doch mal China an. Ohne Absatzmärkte können sie ihre Sachen nicht mehr verkaufen, also kaufen sie den Dollar weiterhin auf, damit die Amerikaner die Fernseher kaufen. Doch wie "gerecht" ist das denn wirklich? Denkst du nicht, dass das andere Staaten auch machen könnten, einfach Geld drucken und ausgeben? Man muss ja keinem sagen, dass man es gedruckt hat.



refraiser schrieb:


> Wir haben unendlich Platz im Kosmos, daher sehe ich nicht das ein Weltkrieg vorprogrammiert ist. Wenn es tatsächlich einen Weltkrieg geben sollte, werden die dann starken Staaten (USA, Europa, China, Russland, Indien, Kanada, Australien, Südkorea, Japan, Brasilien) den Rest der Welt schon im Vorfeld zerstören. In keinem der genannten Staaten die aktuell zu Großmächten werden könnten oder schon welche sind, sitzen Verrückte oder ist absehbar das Wahnsinnige in Zukunft regieren. Ich kann natürlich jetzt nicht genau sagen, welche Staaten außerdem noch mächtig sein werden und ob einer der genannten Staaten über seine großen Probleme stolpern wird, aber ich denke wenn es wirklich so weit ist wird Afrika als erstes dran sein. Pakistan wird sicherlich verschont werden, da man, zurecht, vor den Nuklearwaffen Angst hat. Vllt. werden die USA, diese davor aber auch ausschalten. Ich weiß das da noch viele andere Faktoren wie Staaten wie Iran und Nordkorea dazukommen, aber das ist mir jetzt zu viel zu schreiben in einem Thread über die friedliche Nutzung der Atomenergie. Wir können gerne in einem entsprechenden Thread weiterdiskutieren.



Warte mal ab. Ich möchte gerne sehen, was die USA machen, oder Europa oder Russland, wenn 10 Milliarden in ihre Länder einmarschieren, weil sie auch Wohlstand und ein gesundes Leben wollen. Die USA haben schon einen großen Zaun im Süden, was auf Lampedusa lost ist, muss ich nicht sagen.
Wenn das Ölzeitalter zu Ende geht und kein Land ein wirkliches Konzept hat, wie es dann weiter geht (und ich sehe kein Land, das ein Konzept hat), die Preise für andere Rohstoffe explodieren (z.B. für Uran ), dann werden Rohstoffe gesichert, mit Waffengewalt. Oder was haben die USA im Irak wirklich vor? die wollen eine Regierung haben, die ihnen auf ewig dankbar ist und sie mit Öl versorgt.

Ein eigener Thread lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht, da das alles sehr spekulativ ist, aber wenn man bedenkt, was heute wichtig ist, dass ist das eine logische Annahme. Rohstoffe und Informationen, das sind die Hauptziele eines Staates.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole das man nicht viel über die Bewachung weiß, mir das auch Sorgen macht, aber ich trotzdem glaube das diese wiederstehen würden. Woher willst du wissen das die Wachen schlecht ausgebildet sind, genauso gut könnte ich schreiben das die AKWs von der Delta Force bewacht werden, das weiß man einfach nicht.



Warst du mal bei einem AKW?
Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die da waren (aus beruflichen Gründen) und ich hab da einiges gehört, gelesen und gesehen, daher hab ich auch eine Meinung zu den AKWs. Vor 5 Jahren wäre ich deiner Meinung gewesen, aber heute sehe ich das anders. Die Dinger müssen eingemottet werden, je eher desto besser und zwar nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern weltweit.
Die Industrie kann Alternativen entwickeln, es gibt genug und der Spruch, dass das Arbeitsplätze kostet, ist auch albern, die Konzerne wollen nur nicht auf eine günstige und sichere Einnahmequelle verzichten, das ist alles und die Lobbyisten sorgen dafür, dass das auch so bleibt, sieht man ja deutlich an schwarz/gelb und der Zick Zack Kurs Merkels ist ja mehr als peinlich.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das weiß man wieder nicht. Ich möchte den Terroristen nicht absprechen, das sie über Wissen bezüglich militärischer Taktiken verfügen, aber du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft erzählen, das würde an das Wissen von Spezialeinheiten herranreichen.



Nein, sicher nicht, aber ich weiß eben nicht, was ein Terrorist kann, ich weiß nicht, wie sie ausgebildet werden, ich war da noch nie, aber wenn ich sehe, was in Beslan war, dann zeigt es mir, dass Spezialeinheiten zwar gut sind, aber eben nicht perfekt. Das Problem ist, dass man solche Szenarien nicht üben kann, also ist eine Spezialeinheit nicht unbedingt besser als eine Hand voll Terroristen. Die Terroristen haben aber den Vorteil, dass ihnen Verluste egal sind.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ein hoch genuger Zaun verhindert, das Kinder drüber klettern. Ich kenne keine Scharfschützen die ein 3-Jähriges Kind nicht von einem Terroristen unterscheiden können.



Du drehst dich im Kreis, wer redet denn von 3 Jährigen Kindern?
Ich rede von Jugendlichen, die ihre üblichen Mutproben machen oder betrunken sind, wer weiß, all das ist möglich und da verzichte ich lieber auf Scharfschützen, die irgendwo aufm Dach liegen und mit in den Busch schießen, weil sie was gesehen haben wollen. 
Ich kenne auch über motivierte Soldaten, die schon mal mit dem Maschinengewehr auf Rehe geschossen haben, einfach weil ihnen langweilig war.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber dafür gibt es Geheimdienste. Ich hoffe, das sie diesmal besser organisiert sind.



Das hoffe ich auch und da es in letzter Zeit keinen großen Anschlag gegeben hat, denke ich mal, dass sie eine gute Arbeit leisten, wissen können wir das aber natürlich nicht. Wer weiß, wie knapp es schon war, dass Terroristen an radioaktives Material gekommen wären.



refraiser schrieb:


> Terroristen die ein AKW stürmen wollen wahrscheinlich einen GAU auslösen, was das mit Variablen zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Wenn sie es schaffen, werden sie wahrscheinlich versuchen die Vorraussetzungen für einen GAU zu schaffen. Einen GAU aufzuhalten wenn dies durch Sprengstoff passiert, ist zugegebenermaßen schwierig. Daher muss man eine Stürmung verhindern, im Übrigen denke ich das die Zeit die Terroristen brauchen um ein AKW zu stürmen, schon ausreichen würde damit weitere Polizisten vor Ort wären.



Das Problem ist, dass auch Terroristen, wie eine Spezialeinheit auch, keinerlei Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet haben. Sie wissen nicht, wie lange das dauert, bist der Gau da ist, ob man das eindämmen kann (das wäre für sie alles nutzlos gewesen) und ob sie ihre Stellung so lange halten können, bis der Gau unabwendbar ist, eben eine Menge Variablen, die durchgearbeitet werden müssen. Da ist es eben einfach mit einem Passagierjet in ein Fußballstation zu fliegen.
Und was soll die Polizei machen? Mit ihren Standardpistolen sind die feuertechnisch weit unterlegen, die können gar nichts machen außer das Gebäude weiträumig abzuriegeln und den Verkehr umzuleiten.



refraiser schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Wenn ein Flugzeug auf ein Stadion zuraßt müssen auch alle möglichen Katastrophendienste verständigt werden, spätestens dann wird es nicht mehr geheim bleiben. Man muss dafür sorgen, das so etwas nicht mehr so schnell an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen kann.



Öhm, wie lange dauert es denn, bis man entdeckt, dass das Flugzeug vom Kurs abgekommen ist?
vielleicht suchen sich die Terroristen genau so einen Flug aus, der über ein Fußballstadion führt, dann müssen sie nur das Ruder nach untern legen und fertig. die Vorwarnzeit wäre hier unter 5 Minuten.
und selbst wenn der Jet 2 Stunden zum Stadion braucht, was denkst du denn, was man den Leuten im Stadion erzählen würde? Da rast ein Jet auf euch zu, nehmt eine Hände in die Hand und lauft? Nee, man würde eine Feuermeldung rausbringen oder eine Gasleck, irgendwas banales eben.



refraiser schrieb:


> Spezialeinheiten stürmen normalerweise nicht einfach, sondern verhalten sich eher verdeckt. Ein ganzes AKW mit Sprengfallen zu sichern könnte schwierig werdenm, die Technik zum aufspüren wird auch immer besser.



Nun ja, wenn du stürmen musst, dann machst du dir einen Plan, aber wer sagt, wie viel Zeit sie haben? Die Terroristen erschießen jede Stunde eine Geisel, sie haben 25 Leute, also ist die Sache am nächsten Tag durch, dann sprengen sie den Rest oder was auch immer. Also musst du handeln und ich weiß nicht, wie man Sprengfallen entdeckt, die Amerikaner können es jedenfalls nicht, sonst würde sie in keine mehr tappen.


----------



## DAEF13 (10. April 2011)

Ja,

die Gebiete sollten halt nur nicht bewohnt sein und nicht von Naturkatastrophen befallen sein, sonst wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch.

Den Atommüll schießt man dann einfach in Richtung Sonne und weg isses
Auf dem Mond wäre übrigens auch ein sicherer Platz für AKWs...

P.S.: Bevor jemand das großartig zitiert: Den letzten Teil bitte nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## refraiser (10. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist mir eigentlich recht egal, da ich eh gegen die Ausbeutung des Meeresbodens bin, aber wie man das anhand des Golfs von Mexiko sieht, sind die Gefahren geringer einzuschätzen als der Profit.


Mir geht es eigentlich immer nur darum, das die Menschen, dabei beziehe ich mich besonders auf die Menschen Europas, da die Menschheit es ja nicht schafft sich mal besser zu organisieren, ihren Lebensstandart erhöhen können und der Mensch als Spezies überlebt. Dafür brauchen wir aktuell die Erde, da wir mittelfristig keine Alternativen haben. Mir ist es also ziemlich egal wenn die Umwelt zerstört wird, das einzige was mich dann noch stört sind das dabei auch viele Tiere sterben, die ich zwar nicht besonders mag, sie uns aber auch nichts getan haben. Das Problem ist aber, das wenn wir die Umwelt zerstören, wir immer auch die Erde zerstören. Und wenn wir die Erde zerstören ist das auch für den Menschen schlecht.
Trotzdem ist doch ein Abbau von Rohstoffen vom Meeresboden weniger schlecht als ein 3. Weltkrieg, oder?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn die Zahl?


Von verschiedensten Quellen, hierher z.B.
Ab etwa 10:50.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Noch mal, ein Fusionsreaktor braucht immer sein eigenes Stromkraftwerk, wie willst du das lösen, Windkraftwerke rund um das Fusionskraftwerk platzieren?
> du kannst auch eine Helium 3 - Helium 3 Fusionskette erzeugen, aber die Energieeffizienz ist dann im Eimer.
> Der günstigste Weg ist eine Deuterium/Tritium Fusion und das wird umgesetzt alles andere ist zu aufwändig, inklusive der Nachteile. Denn wenn man beim Atomreaktor den Nachteil des radioaktiven Mülls in kauf nimmt, dann auch eine Deuterium/Tritium Fusion mit dessen Nachteil.


Tritium hat eine Halbwertszeit von 12,3 Jahren. Der nukleare Müll aktueller Reaktoren straht mehrere tausend Jahre.
Helium 3 ist außerdem in großer Zahl auf dem Mond anzutreffen und ließe sich sehr gut verwenden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, woher hast du denn das?


Ich habe was falsch verstanden, das ist das Ziel des ITER. Sry.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst mal musst du eine Menge Energie einbringen um den Fusionsprozess zu starten (deswegen ja auch das eigenen Stromkkraftwerk) und dann wird der Tokamak Typ genutzt (ist einfacher in der Herstellung), doch bei dem Typ muss von außer immer Energie zugeführt werden, damit das Plasma dicht zusammenbleibt, da eine Fusion das Plasma sofort auseinander treibt. Der Stellarator ist besser, aber auch teurer und hat einen Nachteil: Das Helium ist nur schwer daraus zu trennen, das ist beim Tokamak Typ einfacher.
> Von wirtschaftlich will ich da lieber noch nicht reden, denn was nützt ein Fusionsreaktor, der zwar 10x mehr Energie produziert als ein Windkraftwerk, aber 30x mehr Unterhalt kostet?
> Und ein Fusionskraftwerk produziert nun mal Abfälle, eine Windkraftwerk nicht.


Ich sehe überhaupt keine Probleme in der Wirtschaftlichkeit, der Bau eines solchen Reaktors ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber er liefert auch extrem viel Energie. Zuverlässige Zahlen zu finden wie viel der Bau eines funktionierenden Reaktoren kosten wird, gibt es wohl nicht, da dessen Baupläne ja noch nichtmal existieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doch, das geht recht schnell, schau dir doch mal China an. Ohne Absatzmärkte können sie ihre Sachen nicht mehr verkaufen, also kaufen sie den Dollar weiterhin auf, damit die Amerikaner die Fernseher kaufen. Doch wie "gerecht" ist das denn wirklich? Denkst du nicht, dass das andere Staaten auch machen könnten, einfach Geld drucken und ausgeben? Man muss ja keinem sagen, dass man es gedruckt hat.


Natürlich ist das ein riesiges Problem, aber ich habe mich eher auf Ressourcen bezogen.
Wobei man sagen muss, das kurzfristig beide Seiten profitieren und sie anscheinend deswegen nicht sehen warum sie das einstellen sollten. Aber Amerika sollte doch mal etwas dagegen tun, China hat sie ja praktisch in der Hand.
Auch China kann doch nicht dauerhaft daran interessiert sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte mal ab. Ich möchte gerne sehen, was die USA machen, oder Europa oder Russland, wenn 10 Milliarden in ihre Länder einmarschieren, weil sie auch Wohlstand und ein gesundes Leben wollen. Die USA haben schon einen großen Zaun im Süden, was auf Lampedusa lost ist, muss ich nicht sagen.
> Wenn das Ölzeitalter zu Ende geht und kein Land ein wirkliches Konzept hat, wie es dann weiter geht (und ich sehe kein Land, das ein Konzept hat), die Preise für andere Rohstoffe explodieren (z.B. für Uran ), dann werden Rohstoffe gesichert, mit Waffengewalt. Oder was haben die USA im Irak wirklich vor? die wollen eine Regierung haben, die ihnen auf ewig dankbar ist und sie mit Öl versorgt.


Ich denke sie machen die Mauern hoch, das ist aber noch eine im Vergleich zu anderen Maßnahmen relativ milde Maßnahme, wenn es wirklich um die Rohstoffe geht, werden die von mir genannten starken Staaten und Staaten die dann noch stark wären, den Rest der Welt unter sich aufteilen. Die westliche Welt und einige andere demokratische Staaten wird das unter einem Vorwand tun, andere Staaten werden sich nicht so viel "Mühe" geben, so etwas zu vertuschen. An einen 3. Weltkrieg glaube ich nicht, da es keinem der großen Länder wirklich etwas bringt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warst du mal bei einem AKW?
> Ich kenne ein paar Leute, die da waren (aus beruflichen Gründen) und ich hab da einiges gehört, gelesen und gesehen, daher hab ich auch eine Meinung zu den AKWs. Vor 5 Jahren wäre ich deiner Meinung gewesen, aber heute sehe ich das anders. Die Dinger müssen eingemottet werden, je eher desto besser und zwar nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern weltweit.
> Die Industrie kann Alternativen entwickeln, es gibt genug und der Spruch, dass das Arbeitsplätze kostet, ist auch albern, die Konzerne wollen nur nicht auf eine günstige und sichere Einnahmequelle verzichten, das ist alles und die Lobbyisten sorgen dafür, dass das auch so bleibt, sieht man ja deutlich an schwarz/gelb und der Zick Zack Kurs Merkels ist ja mehr als peinlich.


Nein, ich war nie direkt an einem AKW. Habe nur im Vorbeifahren einige gesehen. Für mich ist aber auch nicht direkt wichtig, was ich denke wenn ich ein AKW sehe, sondern was die Fakten sagen, und die gibt es nicht.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht, aber ich weiß eben nicht, was ein Terrorist kann, ich weiß nicht, wie sie ausgebildet werden, ich war da noch nie, aber wenn ich sehe, was in Beslan war, dann zeigt es mir, dass Spezialeinheiten zwar gut sind, aber eben nicht perfekt. Das Problem ist, dass man solche Szenarien nicht üben kann, also ist eine Spezialeinheit nicht unbedingt besser als eine Hand voll Terroristen. Die Terroristen haben aber den Vorteil, dass ihnen Verluste egal sind.


Aber es gibt auch viele Beispiele für erfolgreiche Geiselbefreiungen, außerdem würde es bei einem solchen Einsatz wohl primär darum gehen die Terroristen auszuschalten, um einen GAU verhindern zu können. Das man dabei versuchen würde, die Geiseln zu retten ist selbstverständlich, aber den entsprechenden Spezialeinheiten wird auch klar sein, das sie nicht viel Zeit haben und daher schnell handeln müssen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du drehst dich im Kreis, wer redet denn von 3 Jährigen Kindern?
> Ich rede von Jugendlichen, die ihre üblichen Mutproben machen oder betrunken sind, wer weiß, all das ist möglich und da verzichte ich lieber auf Scharfschützen, die irgendwo aufm Dach liegen und mit in den Busch schießen, weil sie was gesehen haben wollen.
> Ich kenne auch über motivierte Soldaten, die schon mal mit dem Maschinengewehr auf Rehe geschossen haben, einfach weil ihnen langweilig war.


Wenn ich von Scharfschützen rede, meine ich nicht das die direkt alles abschießen sollen, was sich bewegt. Man könnte diese Zäune auch Videoüberwachen, inklusive Wärmebildkameras.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich auch und da es in letzter Zeit keinen großen Anschlag gegeben hat, denke ich mal, dass sie eine gute Arbeit leisten, wissen können wir das aber natürlich nicht. Wer weiß, wie knapp es schon war, dass Terroristen an radioaktives Material gekommen wären.


Ja, aber da kann man wieder nur spekulieren und das bringt uns nicht besonders weiter.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass auch Terroristen, wie eine Spezialeinheit auch, keinerlei Erfahrungen auf diesem Gebiet haben. Sie wissen nicht, wie lange das dauert, bist der Gau da ist, ob man das eindämmen kann (das wäre für sie alles nutzlos gewesen) und ob sie ihre Stellung so lange halten können, bis der Gau unabwendbar ist, eben eine Menge Variablen, die durchgearbeitet werden müssen.


Ich nehme an das Spezialeinheiten über ein Basiswissen über AKWs verfügen, damit meine ich nicht das sie Experten sind die einen GAU verhindern sollen, sondern eher das sie etwas Ahnung über den Aufbau und die Dauer bis zum Eintritt eines GAUs wissen. Aber das ist jetzt schon wieder nicht sicher, ich nehme das nur an da sie wie ich denke über Basiswissen über die meisten wichtigen Gebäude (Flughäfen, Atomkraftwerke, Bahnhöfe, Flugzeuge u.s.w.) verfügen, da man das dennen schlecht alles vor einem Einsatz mitteilen kann.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wie lange dauert es denn, bis man entdeckt, dass das Flugzeug vom Kurs abgekommen ist?
> vielleicht suchen sich die Terroristen genau so einen Flug aus, der über ein Fußballstadion führt, dann müssen sie nur das Ruder nach untern legen und fertig. die Vorwarnzeit wäre hier unter 5 Minuten.
> und selbst wenn der Jet 2 Stunden zum Stadion braucht, was denkst du denn, was man den Leuten im Stadion erzählen würde? Da rast ein Jet auf euch zu, nehmt eine Hände in die Hand und lauft? Nee, man würde eine Feuermeldung rausbringen oder eine Gasleck, irgendwas banales eben.


Ich denke wie gesagt nicht, das die Meldung durch Lautsprecher im Stadion bekannt würde, sondern durch z.B. Twitter. Wenn das Flugzeug direkt über ein Stadion fliegt, wird es davor zugegebenermaßen keine Massenpanik geben, aber es wird auch keine Evakuierung mehr möglich sein.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenn du stürmen musst, dann machst du dir einen Plan, aber wer sagt, wie viel Zeit sie haben? Die Terroristen erschießen jede Stunde eine Geisel, sie haben 25 Leute, also ist die Sache am nächsten Tag durch, dann sprengen sie den Rest oder was auch immer. Also musst du handeln und ich weiß nicht, wie man Sprengfallen entdeckt, die Amerikaner können es jedenfalls nicht, sonst würde sie in keine mehr tappen.


Die Amerikaner können das schon, die Frage ist nur wie gut sich die Geräte für den Einsatz mit Spezialeinheiten eignen. Da gibt es schon wieder keine verlässlichen Informationen, das ist halt immer ein großes Problem wenn es um das Militär oder die Polizei geht. 



DAEF13 schrieb:


> die Gebiete sollten halt nur nicht bewohnt sein und nicht von Naturkatastrophen befallen sein, sonst wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch.


Ich nehme mal an, das dass hier nicht der letzte Teil ist.
Das Problem in Deutschland ist, das Deutschland, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern, sehr dicht besiedelt ist und bei einem GAU immer auch Wohngebiete betroffen wären. Es muss nicht immer direkt eine Millionenstadt sein, aber irgendeine Großstadt wäre in jedem Fall betroffen.


----------



## Rolk (10. April 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> die Gebiete sollten halt nur nicht bewohnt sein und nicht von Naturkatastrophen befallen sein, sonst wäre mir das Risiko zu hoch.
> 
> ...



Warum stimmst du dann mit ja? 
Es gibt in Deutschland keine unbesiedelten Gebiete die auch nur annähernd gross genug wären das niemand unmittelbar gefährdet wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2011)

Arthuriel schrieb:


> @ruyven:
> Den neuesten Daten vom BMU (Stand: 14.03.2011) zufolge liegt die produzierte Strommenge von 2010 mithilfe erneuerbarer Energien bei 101,7 Mrd. kWh. Von daher kann das Jahr 2009 auch ein Dämpfer gewesen sein, wobei das schon ein geringeres Wachstum im Vergleich zu 2007 ist. Laut dem einem Diagramm, dass du verlinkt hast, war es ja 2001 und 2003 schon mal passiert, dass die EE kaum oder sogar weniger Strom als im Vorjahr geliefert haben.
> 
> Quelle: Link Nr. 67 im Erneuerbare Energien Artikel: Erneuerbare Energie



Besser, als ich erwartet hätte - aber keine Rückkehr zu den Zuwachsraten um die Jahrtausendwende und nach den massiven Subventionsstreichungen Anfang 2010 dürfte die Zahl der Projekte für die kommenden Jahre auch nicht hoch sein.



refraiser schrieb:


> erst langfristig....


blub


> Willst du mir also klar machen, das der Ausbau erneuerbarer Energien ab jetzt stagniert?



Nein, ich will dir klarmachen, dass die Geschwindigkeit des Ausbaus stagniert. Das ist der Grund, warum ich von der "Geschwindigkeit des Ausbaus" spreche.
Du gehts für deine Szenarien dagegen von einer extremen Steigerung der Ausbaugeschwindigkeit aus, wenn du binnen weniger Jahrzehnte auf erneuerbare+Gas umsteigen willst. (was ich begrüßen würde, was ich aber bis auf weiteres nicht kommen sehe. Dazu sind die Leute zu egoistisch und zu technisch gläubig, warten lieber auf Fusionsenergie, als ihr Verhalten nenneswert zu ändern)



> Hast du eine bessere Lösung? Meine Lösung ist auf jeden Fall besser als die AKWs so unsicher zu lassen, wie sie sind.



"Verbrauch drastisch reduzieren", "Geld nur noch in zukunftsfähige Energieformen investieren",... - hab ich seit Beginn des Threads (und jahrelang davor) oft genug angesprochen. Das mag nicht das sein, was sich viele unter "Lösung" vorstellen, aber das sind die gleichen Leute, die weniger drastische Maßnahmen abgelehnt haben, als sie noch praktikabel waren.



> Wie geschrieben, müssen bei einem solchen Ereignis verschiedenste Zuständigkeiten miteinbezogen werden, das fängt mit der Flugsicherung an, geht mit Polizei und Feuerwehr weiter und endet noch lange nicht beim medizinischen Personal. Denkst du keine der beteiligten Personen gibt etwas an die Öffentlichkeit weiter?



Ich denke nicht, dass die Einbezugsnahme innerhalb von 5-10 Minuten abschließend erfolgt. Wenn man Glück hat, sind in dieser Zeit Polizei (und in Folge Stadionsicherung) und Rettungsstelle alarmiert. Die haben dann aber eindeutig dringenderes zu tun, als twittern.



> Was ich auch schon geschrieben habe, bis sie ein Kraftwerk gestürmt haben, sind aber wahrscheinlich Spezialeinheiten an einem AKW. In meinem Beispiel habe ich mich aber auf das Szenario einer erfolgreichen Stürmung eines AKWs durch Terroristen bezogen. Bei einer Stürmung werden die Terroristen im Kampf wahrscheinlich nicht genug Zeit haben, Sprengladungen anzubringen um Spezialeinheiten abzuschrecken.



Dein gesamtes Szenario enthält, außer nachträglich anrückenden Spezialeinheiten und nicht vorhandenen (aus anderer Stelle diskutierten Gründen auch in Zukunft nicht vorhandenen Gründen) Scharfschützen nichts, gegen das man kämpfen könnte. Die Zeit zum "erstürmen" besteht in der Zeit, die man braucht, um aus dem Hinterhalt die Wachen am Tor zu erledigen, vors Gebäude zu fahren und reinzugehen.



> Die Weidefläche für solche Tiere ist nicht gerade wenig, daher würde das sehr viel Platz für den Anbau der genannten Pflanten schaffen.



Ließ nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.



> Soweit mir bekannt ist sind alle Kontinente zumindest teilweise von Wasser umgeben und Wasser lässt sich so weit ich weiß transportieren.



Ach ja - wir haben ja unbegrenzt Energie, unbegrenzt Geld und unbegrenzt Rohstoffe, um gigantische Wasserverteilungssysteme zu bauen, ich vergaß 



> In 20 Jahren könnte es durchaus kritisch werden, da erneuerbare Energien wahrscheinlich noch nicht alles übernehmen können und die Gasförderung wahrscheinlich nicht das nötige Maß erreicht hat, aber danach sehe ich eher eine Entspannung. Spätestens in 70 Jahren sehe ich dann dank Fusionsreaktoren keine Probleme mehr.



Das merke ich. Aber wir reden hier eben nicht über "in 70 Jahren" (die auch wieder einen Best-Case in Bezug auf Entwicklung und Ausbau der Fusionsenergie darstellen), wir reden von der Mitte des 21. Jhd.. Und wir reden von extentiellen Problemen, deren Kompensation auch die von die Prognostizierten Entwicklungen betreffen wird. Man steckt keine Billionen in die Fusionsforschung, wenn man erstmal mit ein paar 100 Millionen Flüchtlingen fertig werden muss.



> Ja, gerade deswegen ist es doch so wichtig das wir den Klimawandel stoppen oder habe ich je etwas anderes gesagt?



Zur Wichtigkeit hast du iirc gar nichts gesagt, aber vor allem hast du auch nichts zu einem Anstrengungsbedarf, der weit über das derzeitige hinausgeht, gesagt. Im Gegenteil, du hast die Lösung dieses Problems und die zeitgleiche Lösung einer ganzen Reihe Probleme ähnlicher Dimension als ziemlich unproblematisch präsentiert.



> Das ist eine einfache Rechnung. Ich habe 1000€ Schulden und monatliche Ausgaben von 100€, aber Einnahmen von 350€. Nach 4 Monaten wären meine Schulden also abbezahlt. Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz.



Weil du als Privatperson denkst, die sich auf Kosten anderer bereichert (durchaus auch zu Recht, ich will nicht aufs moralische hinaus  ). Wenn du dagegen als (deutscher) Staat deine Ausgaben so drastisch kürzen und deine Einnahmen so drastisch steigern willst, dass die obige Rechnung übertragbar ist, dann hast du haufenweise Leute, die auf der Straße sitzen und verhungern.
Denn es ist einfach so, dass das Geld derzeit nicht verschwindet - das meinte ich mit "Haushaltspunkt: Geldverbrennen". Selbst wenn der Staat mehr Geld für z.B. Bürokratie oder Subventionen ausgibt, als sinnvoll erscheint, so ist das kein weggeworfenes Geld, das man einfach einsparen könnte. Sondern das ist Geld, von dem Leute eine Arbeit und ein Leben haben. Ein Leben, in dem sie dieses Geld in Läden in Deutschland ausgeben, für Produkte, die andere für sie hergestellt haben. Wenn du als Staat diese Ausgaben "einsparst", dann verschiebst du die Eingaben/Ausgabendifferenz einfach nur auf diese Leute. Die werden sich einen Teil direkt von dir zurückholen - weil sie jetzt nämlich auf staatliche Sozialleistungen angewiesen sind. Den anderen Teil müssen sie einsparen und verschieben die Last damit weiter in Richtung anderer Arbeitnehmer und Industrie. Also genau denen, von denen du als Staat (bzw. die Komunen) die Einnahmen beziehen wolltest, die deinen Haushalt positiv machen.
Solange Privatleute/Unternehmen/... eigene Reserven haben, kann so eine Verlagerung funktionieren, man verteilt kurzerhand die Ausgabenlast, die bislang beim Staat konzentriert waren. Aber wenn nicht nur der Staat, sondern auch alle seine Institutionen und die Unternehmen und die Bürger auf Schulden sitzen, dann funktioniert eine Umverteilung nicht. Und genau diesem Zustand ist Deutschland (und viele andere Nationen) schon verdammt nah.
"Andere Nationen" spricht es an: Du kannst das globale Problem auch durch Wirtschaftsprogramme nicht unbedingt lösen. Denn neue Industrien, die in einem Land aufgebaut werden, sind sehr oft welche, die in einem anderen abgebaut werden - primär Verlagerung, nützt nichts, wenn an beiden Enden das gleiche Problem besteht.

Das einzige, was da hilft, ist eine Änderung an der allgemeinen Wertschöpfungskette selbst.
D.h. das globale Verhältniss zwischen Produktion und Verbrauch muss sich ändern. Und "Produktion" ist in dem Fall materialistisch zu verstehen. Zusätzliche Dienstleistugnen und Unterhaltungselektronik ,-medien ,-... bringen nichts, denn die sind ihrerseits nur ein Mechanismus, der von überschüssigem Geld lebt - wenn es denn welches gibt. Dienstleistungen in einem geringeren Maße können zwar die gesamte Produktionseffizienz steigern (das gleiche gilt für Wissen/Entwicklungen), das würde helfen - der Bedarf für solche Unterstützung ist aber endlich. "Echte" Produktion dagegen baut auf die Schaffung neuer Dinge aus dem "nichts" auf. D.h. vorwiegend Landwirtschaft, Rohstoffabbau und Industrien, die deren Produkte weiter verarbeiten. Was hab ich nochmal zur künftigen Entwicklung von Landwirtschaft und Rohstoffen gesagt?
Eben. Da hat man traditionell viel gesteigert und dadurch viel Wohlstand erreicht oder/und andere Probleme kompensiert, aber in Zukunft ist das selbst ein Bereich, der ein Problem darstellt und wo schon viel Aufwand nötig ist, um das Niveau überhaupt zu halten.

Bleibt als letzte Hoffnung das andere Ende: Verbrauch reduzieren. 
Bei steigender Weltbevölkerung ziemlich schwierig, da der Pro-Kopf-Verbrauch um so stärker sinken muss. Trotzdem haben wir hier das größte Potential, wie beispielsweise die Konzepte "Unterhaltungsindustrie", "Spaßgesellschaft", "Tourismus", "Einweg", "Modetrend" oder "veraltet" beweisen. Gigantische Mengen Energie und Rohstoffe fließen in sinnlos kurzlebiges oder nutzloses. Aber genau diese Punkte kannst du als Politiker nicht addressieren (praktisch sowieso nur in einer Diktatur, in Deutschland kann dich schon das bloße Erwähnen sehr viele Stimmen kosten. Ich sag nur "Benzin sollte 5 DM kosten"). Da bräuchten wir eine grundlegende Veränderung im Bewusstsein der Leute, im Lebensstil der Industriegesellschaften und in der Zielsetzung der Schwellenländer.
Und wenn der Übergang ohne Rückschritte, sondern maximal mit Stagnation erfolgen sollte, dann sollten diese Änderungen bis 1990, besser 2000 erfolgen.

ups.




> Die meisten deiner Posts drehen sich nur um das was du denkst, nicht was die Fakten sagen. Das ist gar nicht negativ gemeint, sondern liegt einfach daran das es z.B. zu den Sicherheitsdiensten eines AKW keine verlässlichen Angaben gibt. Mir das dann vorzuwerfen ist daher aber auch falsch.



Ich werfe dir nichts vor. Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass sich gar kein Problem zur Diskussion stellen würde, wenn man die gleiche positivistische Denkweise, die du bei gesellschaftlichen, wirtschaftlichen und politischen Entwicklungen und in Bezug auf Fusionsenergie anwendest, auch bei der Fissionsenergie oder Klimawandel anwenden würde. Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, dass ich Pessimist* bin und Worst Case Szenarien aufmale. Aber jedes mal, wenn ich in die Nachrichten schaue, fühle ich mich in diesen bestätigt - und ich habe den Eindruck, dass du beim Blick nach Fukushima ähnlich denkst.
Wo mir dann in der Diskussion regelmäßig die Logik entschwebt, ist der Punkt, an dem du -aus meiner Sicht willkürlich- zum Optimisten wirst. Bei einem reinen Optimisten würde ich Alphaville zitieren ("Hoping the best but expecting the worst") und es dabei belassen - aber bei dir stelle ich immer wieder auf halben Wege in eine Argumentation fest, dass wir uns über den Ausgangspunkt gar nicht einig sind.
(z.B. scheinen wir uns einig darin zu sein, das Terroristen einen Angriff auf AKWs planen könnten. Damit geht für mich automatisch einher, dass sämtliche Waffensysteme, die sich weltweit im Besitz von terrorafinen Regimen befinden, gegen ein Atomkraftwerk in Stellung gebracht werden könnten und das dies auf die hinterhältigste und unverhersehenbarste Art geschehen würde. Du dagegen scheinst von einem Szenario auszugehen, in dem sich ein paar Turbanträger mitten auf die Wiese stellen und erstmal fünf Minuten überlegen, wo bei ner RPG überhaupt "vorn" ist. Wenn sie dann ins AKW vordringen, was deiner Meinung nach 100% auschließbar und meiner Meinung nach fast automatisch der Fall ist, dann verbringen sie deiner Meinung nach Stunden mit weiteren Eroberungen und verstellen vielleicht ein paar Knöpfe, während sie meiner Meinung nach innerhalb von 15 Minuten jede Möglichkeit, den Reaktor zu kontrollieren und in einem sicheren Zustand zu halten, zerstören. Etwaige externe Hilfsmaßnahmen bestehen bei dir aus Spezialkommandos, die vor Ort sind, bevor die Terroristen überhaupt durch die Schranke fahren und AKW-Experten, die grundsätzlich unmittelbar neben dem Tor wohnen. Bei mir haben die Spezialkomandos gar keine Chance, rechtzeitig einzutreffen und die Experten wohnen eine Stunde entfernt in einem hübschen, ihrem Gehalt angemessenen Vorort - und sie könnten selbst dann nichts machen, wenn sie vor Ort sind, weil einzelne Personen ein AKW nur von einer unzerstörten Leitwarte steuern könnten)

*d.h.: Eigentlich Realist, aber die werden von Optimisten ja immer als Pessimist bezeichnet 




> Ich habe wo es Fakten gibt, Fakten genannt, der Rest ist Glaubenssache, wie ich im übrigen schon mehrfach geschrieben habe.
> 
> Ich habe eine Studie genannt, du argumentierst wieder nur mit dem was du glaubst.



Gut, dann mache ich mir halt die Mühe und überprüfe, ob dein Wikipediazität überhaupt auf einer Studie basiert, die deine Behauptung stützt, obwohl es nicht im geringsten danach klingt.
*Zeit für deinen Teil der Argumentation opfern geh*
*zurückkkomm*
Fazit: Ich denke nicht mehr, sonder ich weiß jetzt, dass deine Studie keine Unfälle mit weniger als fünf Toten berücksichtigt, d.h. dein Argument zu Opferzahlen der (Atom)Energie keine z.B. Betriebsunfälle im (Uran)Bergbau berücksichtigt, wie sie z.B. bei erneuerbaren Energien entfallen. Was ich noch nicht weiß, weil deine Studie es schlichtweg verschweigt, ist, wie deine Studie überhaupt an Informationen über Unfälle kommt. Vielleicht könntest du dein Argument in dieser Hinsicht vervollständigen und nicht die Klärung aller offensichtlichen Logikfehlert auf Diskussionspartner abwälzen?




> Nach allem was ich gehört, gelesen und gesehen habe wird von einem Zeitraum von 100 Jahren, im Extremfall 130 Jahren gesprochen. Quelle?





			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernfusionsreaktor#Umweltaspekte_und_Sicherheit schrieb:
			
		

> am Ende ihrer Einsatzzeit als problematische radioaktive Reste:
> ...
> Reaktorbestandteile, die durch Fusionsneutronen aktiviert wurden.
> ...
> Je nach Erneuerungsintervall und Größe der auszutauschenden Teile ist schwer abzuschätzen, wie viel strahlendes Material im Endeffekt entsteht, und wie lange dieses sicher gelagert werden muss.





			
				http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutron_radiation schrieb:
			
		

> ...Another, sometimes more severe hazard of neutron radiation, is neutron activation, the ability of neutron radiation to induce radioactivity in most substances it encounters ... This process accounts for much of the radioactive material released by the detonation of a nuclear weapon. It is also a problem in nuclear fission and nuclear fusion installations...



Passendere Quellen kann ich gerade nicht finden, aber dir aus Offline-Wissen versichern, dass durch Bestrahlung alle Mutationen von Atomkernen möglich sind - de facto ist sie nunmal die Umkehrung eines möglichen Zerfallsschrittes und es sind durch die entstehende Sekundärradioaktivität auch Protonen und Elektronen im Spiel. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt natürlich massiv für Elemente, die mehrere Zwischenschritte erfordern würde, aber wenn so ein Ding Jahrzehnte läuft? Praktisch getestet hat das noch niemand, bisher verwendet man Neutronenbeschuss nur in der Forschung.*
Zudem sind die Atome, die für Speziallegierungen verwendet werden, z.T. schon recht hoch im Periodensystem und haben langlebige Nukleotide in der Verwandschaft. Einen Überblick habe ich nicht (vieles kommt in Frage), aber als Beispiel: Zirkonium92 (17,38% Anteil an dem beliebten Metall für Kerntechnische Bauteile) ist nur ein Proton und ein Neutron von Niob94 mit einer Halbwertszeit von 20000 Jahren entfernt. (In dem Fall noch ganz gut lagerbar, da es ein Betastrahler ist und die Zerfallskette einen Schritt weiter bei einem stabilen Molybdän-Isotop endet.) Nickel würde auf recht direktem Wege zu diversen Cobaltisotopen führen, nach denen nicht ohne Grund eine sehr üble Nuklearwaffe benannt ist. Usw. usw. 
Jeder dieser Stoffe kann seinerseits Ausgangspunkt oder seine Strahlung Auslöser für die Bildung weiterer Isotope sein - die Möglichkeiten sind endlos und die Reststrahlung eines Fusionsreaktors ist somit eine Frage von Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Was man auch nicht vergessen darf:
Eine kurze Halbwertszeiten von wenigen Jahren ist auch kein Segen. Das heißt zwar, dass man den Reaktor nicht endlagern muss - es heißt aber auch, dass man ihn über Jahre nicht handhaben kann, weil er für einige Jahrzehnte extrem stark strahlt. Ein Fusionskraftwerk bräuchte somit, je nach Lebensdauer, eins oder mehrere zusätzliche Reaktorgebäude, in denen verschlissene Reaktoren abklingen, die für einen Austausch noch zu stark strahlen, wärend ein neuer die Produktion übernimmt. Halbwertszeiten im Bereich von Wochen bis Monaten (siehe oben: Cobalt...) wären für den Betrieb noch schlimmer, denn dann wären unvermeidbare Wartungsarbeiten an den Spulen erst nach einigen Jahren Stillstand ermöglich. Ein derartiker Fusionsreaktor wäre also die meiste Zeit seines Lebens ein Fusions-nicht-Reaktor.

*: Ganz zu Anfang hat man ihn zur Produktion von Waffenfähigem Uran und Plutonium verwendet (natürlich aus ausgehend von Materialien, die man nur sehr kurz für das (un)erwünschte Ergebniss bestrahlen musste). Aber das Fass "Proliferation" können wir aufmachen, wenn wir uns bei den anderen Punkten einig sind...



> Ich würde gerne mal wissen, woher du dein Wissen über den Sicherheitsdienst eines AKWs nimmst. Mein Wissen beziehe ich aus einigen Sendungen und Websites. Diese Quellen können etwas über die rechtliche Grundlage sagen, aber nicht über die Ausrüstung und Ausbildung dieser Personen.



Mein Wissen beziehe ich zu einem erheblichen Teil aus der vieljährigen Ausbildung eines Bekannten zu sicherheitdienstlichen Tätigkeiten. Der arbeitet zwar nicht in AKWs, aber die Qualität der Ausbildung reicht aus, um sich von (scheinbar weniger ausgebildeten?) Chauffeuren einen Bundesminister über den Fuß fahren zu lassen, dessen Amtssitz man absichert. Trotz Recherchen konnte ich keinerlei Hinweise darauf finden, dass Sicherheitsdienste von Atomkraftwerke eine besondere (Zusatz-)Ausbildung erhalten. Weder habe ich eine Beschreibung einer derartigen Ausbildung gefunden, noch jemanden, der sie anbietet. Sie erscheint mir auch nicht naheliegend, denn die Aufgabe (Vordringen von Angreifern an sensible Positionen verhindern) ist in beiden Fällen gleich. Die Leichtigkeit, mit der Demonstranten Sicherheitssperren überwinden konnten, bestärkt mich in der Annahme, dass Atomkraftwerke nicht besonders abgesichert sind.
(Stellenausschreibungen, die Aufschluss geben könnten, habe ich keine gefunden. Aber hier für eine AKW-Werksfeuerwehr. Keinerlei spezielle Anforderungen - und die könnten bei Löscharbeiten sicherlich eher eine gebrauchen, als jemand, der auf einen Zaun aufpasst. Andere Abteilungen der suchenden Firma sind übrigens in meinem Bekanntenkreis dafür bekannt, ihre Fahrzeuge nach dem Kriterium "zieht die Polizei noch nicht aus dem Verkehr? Reicht uns" wartenzulassen. Hoffen wir, dass sie das gesparte Geld bei den AKWs brauchen und nicht als Gewinn in die Bilanz schreiben wollen.)




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> und selbst wenn der Jet 2 Stunden zum Stadion braucht, was denkst du denn, was man den Leuten im Stadion erzählen würde? Da rast ein Jet auf euch zu, nehmt eine Hände in die Hand und lauft? Nee, man würde eine Feuermeldung rausbringen oder eine Gasleck, irgendwas banales eben.



Wenn der Jet noch zwei Stunden vom Ziel entfernt ist, dann muss man hoffen, dass einem die Terroristen sagen, wo er hinfliegt, sonst kann man auch kein Stadion warnen  . Typischerweise befinden sich Stadien in der Nähe oder gar in Großstädten, d.h. es gibt jede Menge weitere Ziele und ehe man sie unterscheiden kann, müsste das Flugzeug wohl auf ein paar km ran sein. Das heißt umgekehrt aber auch nur wenige Minuten.



> Nun ja, wenn du stürmen musst, dann machst du dir einen Plan, aber wer sagt, wie viel Zeit sie haben? Die Terroristen erschießen jede Stunde eine Geisel, sie haben 25 Leute, also ist die Sache am nächsten Tag durch, dann sprengen sie den Rest oder was auch immer. Also musst du handeln und ich weiß nicht, wie man Sprengfallen entdeckt, die Amerikaner können es jedenfalls nicht, sonst würde sie in keine mehr tappen.


 
Ihr solltet langsam mal damit aufhören, Terroristen und Geiselnehmer zu verwechseln. Ein Geiselnehmer hat ein Ziel, gegen das er die Geiseln eintauschen will - töten will er sie nach Möglichkeit nicht (dann wär ja sein Druckmittel weg).
Ein Terrorist dagegen will Terror verbreiten. Ein Terrorist, der in ein Atomkraftwerk eindringt, will dies erreichen, in dem er das Kraftwerk in einen unkontrollierbaren Zustand versetzt. Kraftwerksmitarbeiter sind da keine wertvollen Geiseln, sondern Personen, die möglicherweise die Lage unter Kontrolle bringen - die wird kein Terrorist am Leben lassen. Rein, Kontrollen zerstören, Pumpen zerstören (idealerweise zeitgleich - man arbeitet ja nicht alleine). Danach Leute im Kittel jagen oder alles anzünden, was eine wirkungsvolle Ablenkung mit sich bringen könnte. Wenn man irgendwo Wasser ablassen kann: Juhu.
Von dem Moment an, an dem man den Wachposten am Eingang pulverisiert, vergeht in erster Linie die Zeit, die man braucht, um vom Eingang in den Kontrollraum bzw. ins Pumpenhaus zu kommen - in Bezug auf den Vorsprung vor etwaigen Spezialtruppen also gar keine Zeit, denn die werden nach ihrem eintreffen am AKW den gleichen Weg zurücklegen müssen.




refraiser schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist doch ein Abbau von Rohstoffen vom Meeresboden weniger schlecht als ein 3. Weltkrieg, oder?



Wir reden hier von einem 3. Weltkrieg, der darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass die Menschheit Rohstoffe benötigt, deren Vorkommen sie ausgebeutet hat bzw. deren Regenerationspotential sie zerstört hat. Weitere Rohstoffvorkommen auszubeuten und dabei noch mehr Regenerationspotential zerstören wird keinen Krieg verhindern, sondern bestenfalls hinauszögern. Aufgrund der hohen Kosten aber vermutlich auch das nur teilweise.
Allgemein hab ich den Eindruck, ihr seit noch in der Mitte des 20.Jhd., als Rohstoffe und Versorgung fest in der Hand von wenigen Staaten waren. Dem ist nicht mehr so. In einer globalisierten Wirtschaft sind in der Hand von Konzernen, gestützt von einer Vielzahl mehr-oder-minder (mit fortschreitender Verknappung vermehrt "mehr") korrupter Regime. Daraus resultiert kein Weltkrieg von Supermächten, sondern weltweiter lokaler Krieg zwischen Interessensparteien, wenn Leute, die nichts mehr zu verlieren haben, den Konzernen, die ihr Land ausbeuten bzw. den Regierungen, die sie unterstützen, den Kampf ansagen. Lybien ist ein kleines Vorzeichen, denn da haben die Leute noch relativ viel zu verlieren (z.B. "Leben") und setzen sich nur für demokratische Rechte ein, die Europas-Ex-Nr1-Investitionspartner in Afrika ihnen verweigert hat. Eine andere Symptomatik sind islamische Terroristen, die durch westliche Einmischung in ihren Heimatländern motiviert werden. Großmächte kommen in solchen Konflikten nur auf einer Seite oder als verdeckte Unterstützer ins Spiel, denn mal ganz ehrlich: Nur drei haben überhaupt noch Ressourcen, die man erobern könnte und davon ist vermutlich keine einzige eroberbar. (1,3 Milliarden Chinesen beherrscht man nicht, in den USA hätte man es mit 200 Millionen nationalistischen Partisanen zu tun und der letzte, der einer Eroberung Russlands nicht nur "versucht hat", war Dschinghis Khan)



> Ich nehme an das Spezialeinheiten über ein Basiswissen über AKWs verfügen, damit meine ich nicht das sie Experten sind die einen GAU verhindern sollen, sondern eher das sie etwas Ahnung über den Aufbau und die Dauer bis zum Eintritt eines GAUs wissen. Aber das ist jetzt schon wieder nicht sicher, ich nehme das nur an da sie wie ich denke über Basiswissen über die meisten wichtigen Gebäude (Flughäfen, Atomkraftwerke, Bahnhöfe, Flugzeuge u.s.w.) verfügen, da man das dennen schlecht alles vor einem Einsatz mitteilen kann.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass Spezialeinheiten zur Sicherung von Anlagen schon andere, als die zur Geiselbefreiung sind und anwendbares Wissen über ein Kernkraftwerk ein mehrjähriges Studium vorraussetzt, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass sie gar nichts wissen. Sie sind Spezialisten/"Fachidioten" für den Umgang mit Geiselnehmern, vielleicht noch Terroristen - das ist schon verdammt viel, was man können muss (insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Leute erst mit 20 für die Ausbildung zur Verfügung stehen, ggf. aus 25-30 jährigen Polizisten rekrutiert werden, aber mit 40 Jahren schon zu alt für den Job sind). Nebenbei noch Wissen über die Bedienung aller in Frage kommender AKW-Typen oder gar den räumlichen Aufbau zu verinnerlichen, halte ich für unmöglich. "Schießt nicht auf Objekte mit Anzeige oder Schalter" muss reichen. Wenn noch Zeit neben der physischen Ausbildung besteht, ist die in psychologischer Weiterbildung zum Umgang mit Geiselnehmern oder Amokläufern sicherlich besser aufgehoben, denn die begegnen einem häufiger.
Vermutlich wissen sie trotzdem über die Grundfunktion eines AKWs bescheid, weil das mitlerweile sowas wie Allgemeinwissen ist, vermutlich werden sie über den grundlengenden räumlichen Aufbau gebrieft - aber mal ganz ehrlich: Das reicht nicht aus, um Betriebsparameter zu interpretieren (oder gar selbst zu messen, wenn die Standardanlagen zerstört wurden) und angemessen zu regieren (ebenfalls nicht per Knopfdruck, sondern in dem man den Kollegen sagen kann, welchen von 30 Hähnen sie in welche Richtung drehen müssen, an einem Ort, den sie nach 30 Sekunden wegen Strahlung verlassen haben müssen und an dem kein Funkgerät funktioniert)


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der Jet noch zwei Stunden vom Ziel entfernt ist, dann muss man hoffen, dass einem die Terroristen sagen, wo er hinfliegt, sonst kann man auch kein Stadion warnen



Du kannst Wahrscheinlichkeiten bemühen. Wenn der Jet in München gestartet und unter Kontrolle von Terroristen gekommen ist, der FC Bayer aber gerade in Hamburg spielt, Stuttgart jedoch zu Hause, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass Stuttgart das Ziel ist und nicht Berlin oder Frankfurt. Das Problem ist aber noch, erst mal zu erkennen, dass in dem Flugzeug Menschen sind, die die Absicht haben in ein Stadion zu fliegen. Die sagen das ja nicht, die machen das einfach.
Im Ruhrgebiet ist das natürlich schwieriger, aber da ist die Vorwarnzeit auch geringer, da merkt man den Terrorangriff erst, wenn das Flugzeug schon im Stadion eingeschlagen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr solltet langsam mal damit aufhören, Terroristen und Geiselnehmer zu verwechseln. Ein Geiselnehmer hat ein Ziel, gegen das er die Geiseln eintauschen will. Ein Terrorist will Terror verbreiten. Ein Terrorist, der in ein Atomkraftwerk eindringt, weill dies erreichen, in dem er das Kraftwerk in einen unkontrollierbaren Zustand versetzt. Kraftwerksmitarbeiter sind da keine wertvollen Geiseln, sondern Personen, die möglicherweise die Lage unter Kontrolle bringen - die wird kein Terrorist am Leben lassen. Rein, Kontrollen zerstören, Pumpen zerstören (idealerweise zeitgleich - man arbeitet ja nicht alleine). Von dem Moment an, an dem man den Wachposten am Eingang pulverisiert, vergeht in erster Linie die Zeit, die man braucht, um vom Eingang in den Kontrollraum bzw. ins Pumpenhaus zu kommen - in Bezug auf den Vorsprung vor etwaigen Spezialtruppen also gar keine Zeit, denn die werden nach ihrem eintreffen am AKW den gleichen Weg zurücklegen müssen.


 
Auch hier geht es um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Die Terroristen wissen nicht, wie lange sie genau brauchen, also versuchen sie, die Leute so lange wie möglich vom Stürmen des AKWs abzuhalten und das geht mit Geiseln besser als ohne. Auch wenn jeder weiß, dass die Geiseln letztendlich sterben werden, trotzdem werden Einsatzkräfte anders vorgehen, wenn noch welche vom Personal leben.
Ein Flugzeug, das ohne Passagiere auf ein Stadion zufliegt, also nur von Terroristen besetzt ist, lässt sich einfach abschießen als ein voll besetztes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst Wahrscheinlichkeiten bemühen. Wenn der Jet in München gestartet und unter Kontrolle von Terroristen gekommen ist, der FC Bayer aber gerade in Hamburg spielt, Stuttgart jedoch zu Hause, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass Stuttgart das Ziel ist und nicht Berlin oder Frankfurt. Das Problem ist aber noch, erst mal zu erkennen, dass in dem Flugzeug Menschen sind, die die Absicht haben in ein Stadion zu fliegen. Die sagen das ja nicht, die machen das einfach.



Genau das meine ich 
Wenn das Flugzeug aus München erst über dem Schwarzwald übernommen wird, ist dann die Mainzer Altstadt, der Commerzbanktower oder das Waldstadion das Ziel?
Weiß man erst kurz vor Schluss.



> Die Terroristen wissen nicht, wie lange sie genau brauchen, also versuchen sie, die Leute so lange wie möglich vom Stürmen des AKWs abzuhalten und das geht mit Geiseln besser als ohne.



Ich würde Refraiser darin zustimmen, das ein geübter Schütze mit Blick auf die Einfahrt die mit Abstand beste Methode ist 
Praktisch muss man außerdem in Erwägung ziehen, dass jemand, der so verbohrt ist, sich für Zweck XY in den Strahlentod zu begeben, nicht unbedingt das Konzept "die Geiseln müssen überleben" nachvollziehen kann.


P.S.: Ich hab mein grausiges Post nochmal überarbeitet. Außer an den Stellen, an denen ich ein "nicht" vergessen habe, hat sich aber nichts an der Bedeutung geändert


----------



## Icejester (11. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Flugzeug, das ohne Passagiere auf ein Stadion zufliegt, also nur von Terroristen besetzt ist, lässt sich einfach abschießen als ein voll besetztes.


 
Ein besetztes Flugzeug - und wenn nur ein einziger unschuldiger Passagier dabei wäre - läßt sich nach deutschem Recht überhaupt nicht abschießen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich
> Wenn das Flugzeug aus München erst über dem Schwarzwald übernommen wird, ist dann die Mainzer Altstadt, der Commerzbanktower oder das Waldstadion das Ziel?
> Weiß man erst kurz vor Schluss.



Die Banken werden gerettet, ist ja immer so. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ein besetztes Flugzeug - und wenn nur ein einziger unschuldiger Passagier dabei wäre - läßt sich nach deutschem Recht überhaupt nicht abschießen.


 
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Terroristen ein Flugzeug geklaut haben, also kein anderer außen ihnen darin hockt.
Sobald es eine Vermutung gibt, dass darin noch ein Wartungstechniker sein kann, ist es mit dem Abschießen passee, aber sonst denkbar. Das Problem ist aber auch hierbei, wie lange brauchen Jets der Luftwaffe um zu starten und das Flugzeug abzufangen, bzw. wie lange ist der politische Weg dahin? Denn ich denke, dass eine derartige Entscheidung nur von ganz oben kommen kann.
Außerdem muss beachtet werden, wo das Flugzeug gerade ist, wenn man es abschießen will, denn man kann das nur dann verantworten, wenn man sich bei dem Ziel sicher ist, denn solange es eine Möglichkeit gibt, das so abzuwenden, dann wird man das auch machen. Ich will jedenfalls nicht miterleben, wenn in einem Wohngebiet Flugzeugtrümmer nieder regnen.


----------



## Icejester (11. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem muss beachtet werden, wo das Flugzeug gerade ist, wenn man es abschießen will, denn man kann das nur dann verantworten, wenn man sich bei dem Ziel sicher ist, denn solange es eine Möglichkeit gibt, das so abzuwenden, dann wird man das auch machen. Ich will jedenfalls nicht miterleben, wenn in einem Wohngebiet Flugzeugtrümmer nieder regnen.


 
Richtig. Wenn die Gefahr besteht, daß Trümmerteile in einem Wohngebiet niedergehen, wird der Abschuß auch unmöglich sein. Es darf eben prinzipiell kein Unbeteiligter zu Schaden kommen.


----------



## axel25 (12. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Terroristen ein Flugzeug geklaut haben, also kein anderer außen ihnen darin hockt.
> Sobald es eine Vermutung gibt, dass darin noch ein Wartungstechniker sein kann, ist es mit dem Abschießen passee, aber sonst denkbar. Das Problem ist aber auch hierbei, wie lange brauchen Jets der Luftwaffe um zu starten und das Flugzeug abzufangen, bzw. wie lange ist der politische Weg dahin? Denn ich denke, dass eine derartige Entscheidung nur von ganz oben kommen kann.
> Außerdem muss beachtet werden, wo das Flugzeug gerade ist, wenn man es abschießen will, denn man kann das nur dann verantworten, wenn man sich bei dem Ziel sicher ist, denn solange es eine Möglichkeit gibt, das so abzuwenden, dann wird man das auch machen. Ich will jedenfalls nicht miterleben, wenn in einem Wohngebiet Flugzeugtrümmer nieder regnen.



Soweit ich weiß stehen in Neuburg/Donau und in Rostock (?) jeweils zwei Flugzeuge voll betankt und aufmunitioniert, die sollen zwei Minuten brauchen, bis sie in der Luft sind. Für weitere 6 Flugzeuge sind 5 Minuten veranschlagt. 
Abschießen müsste man die Dinger zur Trümmervermeidung doch eigentlich mit Sprengkörpern machen, die eine Teperatur entwickeln, dass die Trümmer verdampfen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2011)

Konventionelle Luft-Luft-Raketen sind maximal darauf ausgelegt, einen Bomber fluguntauglich zu machen - nicht darauf, eine wesentlich voluminösere Passagiermachine zu verdampfen. Desweiteren sind zwei Standorte mit einer zwei Minuten Bereitschaft absolut unzureichend, um alle Kraftwerke zu schützen. Es gibt genug Flugrouten, die in der Nähe von AKWs vorbeiführen, wo die Vorwarnzeit maximal 10 Minuten betragen dürfte, 15 Minuten, wenn die Terroristen einen langen Anflug wollen. Das macht dann 8-13 Minuten um eine Strecke von ggf. 400-500 km zurückzulegen (15 Minuten @Mach2 -  Ein Eurofighter braucht schon 2,5 Minuten, um Mach 1,5 und 10000m zu erreichen, normale Marschgeschwindigkeit mit Bewaffnung wären nur Mach 1,2) und das Ziel erfolgreich anzugreifen, ggf. noch einen Überflug über geeignetes Gebiet abzuwarten. Das ist also ~Faktor 2 zuviel. Um wirklich sicher zu sein, müsste man eine Bereitschaft an wenigstens 4-5 günstiger verteilten Orten aufrechterhalten (wer zahlts?) und dann steht man immer noch vor dem Problem, dass man ggf. erst einige Zeit nach erfolgter Kaperung erfährt, dass diese stattgefunden hat, was die Reaktionszeit weiter verkürzt. Eine Reaktionszeit, in der wohlgemerkt auch noch ein hochrangiger Richter oder ähnliches über die Lage entscheiden soll, wenn man dem Militär nicht das Recht einräumen möchte, jederzeit nach eigenem Ermessen Leute in Deutschland zu töten. (was nicht zu befürworten wäre, denn Militärs tendieren zu "im Zweifelsfall erst schießen, dann fragen" - siehe Kundus)

Nö, das einzige, was zwischen einem Flugzeug in einem deutschen AKW-Gebäude und dem Terroristen, der das gerne hätte, steht, ist der vergleichsweise hohe Ausbildungsaufwand bei nicht-terroristischen Vereinigungen, ehe er das Ding fliegen kann und die gesicherte Cockpittür.
(weiß eigentlich jemand, wie das bei Frachtmaschienen ist, haben die auch Sicherheitseinrichtungen an Board? Denn wenn sich da ein Terrorist reinschleichen und die Piloten überwältigen kann, dann gibt es nicht einmal eine Stewardess, die über andere Kommunikationsmittel Alarm auslöst - dann können Gegenmaßnahmen erst eingeleitet werden, wenn das Flugzeug deutlich vom Kurs abweicht.)


----------



## refraiser (14. April 2011)

Firefox ist gerade mit dem ganze Post abgestürzt .
Ich poste nachher nochmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß stehen in Neuburg/Donau und in Rostock (?) jeweils zwei Flugzeuge voll betankt und aufmunitioniert, die sollen zwei Minuten brauchen, bis sie in der Luft sind. Für weitere 6 Flugzeuge sind 5 Minuten veranschlagt.
> Abschießen müsste man die Dinger zur Trümmervermeidung doch eigentlich mit Sprengkörpern machen, die eine Teperatur entwickeln, dass die Trümmer verdampfen, oder?


 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie schnell ein Jet aufsteigen und einsatzbereit ist. Das ist wohl auch nicht das Problem, das Problem ist eher in der politischen Führung zu suchen, denn bis eine solche Entscheidung gefällt wird kann das dauern, da es ja keine gesetzliche Grundlage für so einen Fall gibt. Die Frage ist also, wer entscheidet das und wer trägt letztendlich die militärische und politische Verantwortung?

Aber dass die Trümmer eines Verkehrsflugzeuges komplett verdampfen, halte ich für sehr übertrieben. In der Regel werden die Triebwerke getroffen, wegen Hitze suchender Raketen. Der Treibstoff des Flugzeuges geht sicher auch hoch und dann fliegt das Ding halt auseinander. Niemand kann sagen, wie weit die Trümmer verstreut werden.


----------



## refraiser (27. April 2011)

Wenn ihr das hier lesen könnt, hat mein Post im dritten Anlauf endlich funktioniert. Einmal Firefox-Absturz und ich hatte schon alles geschrieben und das zweite Mal fast fertig, Verwandschaft kommt, ein paar Stunden daher was anderes gemacht, dann noch einen Film mit denen gesehen und dann auf ausschalten gedrückt ohne noch an den minimierten Firefox zu denken.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Besser, als ich erwartet hätte - aber keine Rückkehr zu den Zuwachsraten um die Jahrtausendwende und nach den massiven Subventionsstreichungen Anfang 2010 dürfte die Zahl der Projekte für die kommenden Jahre auch nicht hoch sein.


Dafür wird die Technologie immer praxistauglicher, daher also auch günstiger. Je marktreifer eine Technologie wird, destso öfter wird sie auch genutzt. Dafür gibt es genug Beispiele in der Geschichte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> blub


Wie ungeheuer hilfreich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du gehts für deine Szenarien dagegen von einer extremen Steigerung der Ausbaugeschwindigkeit aus, wenn du binnen weniger Jahrzehnte auf erneuerbare+Gas umsteigen willst. (was ich begrüßen würde, was ich aber bis auf weiteres nicht kommen sehe. Dazu sind die Leute zu egoistisch und zu technisch gläubig, warten lieber auf Fusionsenergie, als ihr Verhalten nenneswert zu ändern)


Wie geschrieben wird die Technologie immer marktreifer und zur Fusionsenergie schreibe ich später noch etwas. Außerdem wird ein großer Teil derWähler nicht wissen, was Fusionsenergie überhaupt ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Verbrauch drastisch reduzieren", "Geld nur noch in zukunftsfähige Energieformen investieren",... - hab ich seit Beginn des Threads (und jahrelang davor) oft genug angesprochen. Das mag nicht das sein, was sich viele unter "Lösung" vorstellen, aber das sind die gleichen Leute, die weniger drastische Maßnahmen abgelehnt haben, als sie noch praktikabel waren.


Deine Lösung steigert aber nicht die Sicherheit aktueller AKWs und das man diese nicht sofort abschalten kann solte außer Frage stehen. Schon heute sind wir durch die Abschaltung Stromimporteur geworden und z.B. die Bundesnetzagentur lässt in Berlin aus Angst vor einem Blackout alle Arbeiten an Hochspannungsleitungen ruhen. In der Zwischenzeit bis zum Umstieg würde ich gerne das Risiko das von unseren AKWs ausgeht eindämmen um es für diese Dauer vertretbar zu machen. Du hättest also kein Problem damit unsere AKWs so zu lassen wie sie aktuell sind bis wir den Umstieg geschafft haben?

Außerdem würde mich wie bereis geschrieben, 


refraiser schrieb:


> Mich würde aber auch mal der angepeilte Ausstiegspunkt von dir interessieren.


dein geplanter Ausstiegpunkt interessieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Einbezugsnahme innerhalb von 5-10 Minuten abschließend erfolgt. Wenn man Glück hat, sind in dieser Zeit Polizei (und in Folge Stadionsicherung) und Rettungsstelle alarmiert. Die haben dann aber eindeutig dringenderes zu tun, als twittern.


Ich hoffe das, aber ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Außerdem werden auch einige Personen die zu solchen Einsätzen geschickt werden, sicherlich Partner oder Verwandte anrufen, auch diese können so etwas mitteilen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dein gesamtes Szenario enthält, außer nachträglich anrückenden Spezialeinheiten und nicht vorhandenen (aus anderer Stelle diskutierten Gründen auch in Zukunft nicht vorhandenen Gründen) Scharfschützen nichts, gegen das man kämpfen könnte. Die Zeit zum "erstürmen" besteht in der Zeit, die man braucht, um aus dem Hinterhalt die Wachen am Tor zu erledigen, vors Gebäude zu fahren und reinzugehen.


Der letzte Post mit Argumenten zum Thema Scharfschützen kam von mir, ich sehe also weiterhin keinen Grund Scharfschützen nicht zu erlauben. Weiterhin hatte ich auch eine Aufstockung der "normalen" Wachen vorgeschlagen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ließ nochmal, was ich geschrieben habe.


Du hattest geschrieben, das es um den Platz geht, denn wir benötigen um die Pflanzen die wir zur künstlichen Herstellung von Fleich benötigen anzubauen. Darauf hat sich mein Post bezogen. Dieser Platz ist aber mit großer Sicherheit nicht größer als der Platz den diese Tiere aktuell zum Weiden nutzen. Allein die "Strangeray Springs Rinderfarm" in Australien ist in etwa so groß wie Belgien. Wir hätten also sehr viel Platz zur Verfügung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja - wir haben ja unbegrenzt Energie, unbegrenzt Geld und unbegrenzt Rohstoffe, um gigantische Wasserverteilungssysteme zu bauen, ich vergaß


Das hat die Diskussion wirklich weitergebracht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das merke ich. Aber wir reden hier eben nicht über "in 70 Jahren" (die auch wieder einen Best-Case in Bezug auf Entwicklung und Ausbau der Fusionsenergie darstellen), wir reden von der Mitte des 21. Jhd.. Und wir reden von extentiellen Problemen, deren Kompensation auch die von die Prognostizierten Entwicklungen betreffen wird. Man steckt keine Billionen in die Fusionsforschung, wenn man erstmal mit ein paar 100 Millionen Flüchtlingen fertig werden muss.


Wie gesagt, ich glaube das die Mauern hochgehen werden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Wichtigkeit hast du iirc gar nichts gesagt, aber vor allem hast du auch nichts zu einem Anstrengungsbedarf, der weit über das derzeitige hinausgeht, gesagt. Im Gegenteil, du hast die Lösung dieses Problems und die zeitgleiche Lösung einer ganzen Reihe Probleme ähnlicher Dimension als ziemlich unproblematisch präsentiert.


Wenn du die komplette Umstellung der Gesellschaft nach der fast nichts mehr so ist wie davor als unproblematisch empfindest, dann ist das wohl so.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil du als Privatperson denkst, die sich auf Kosten anderer bereichert (durchaus auch zu Recht, ich will nicht aufs moralische hinaus  ). Wenn du dagegen als (deutscher) Staat deine Ausgaben so drastisch kürzen und deine Einnahmen so drastisch steigern willst, dass die obige Rechnung übertragbar ist, dann hast du haufenweise Leute, die auf der Straße sitzen und verhungern.


Ich wollte nicht ausdrücken das es mittelfristig möglich ist den deutschen Staatshaushalt so zu gestalten, sondern nur das es durchaus möglich ist das ein Staat Einnahmen macht, was eigentlich allen klar sein sollte und dafür noch gleich einen Beweis mitliefern damit jedem klar ist was gemeint ist was wohl misslungen ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denn es ist einfach so, dass das Geld derzeit nicht verschwindet - das meinte ich mit "Haushaltspunkt: Geldverbrennen". Selbst wenn der Staat mehr Geld für z.B. Bürokratie oder Subventionen ausgibt, als sinnvoll erscheint, so ist das kein weggeworfenes Geld, das man einfach einsparen könnte. Sondern das ist Geld, von dem Leute eine Arbeit und ein Leben haben. Ein Leben, in dem sie dieses Geld in Läden in Deutschland ausgeben, für Produkte, die andere für sie hergestellt haben. Wenn du als Staat diese Ausgaben "einsparst", dann verschiebst du die Eingaben/Ausgabendifferenz einfach nur auf diese Leute. Die werden sich einen Teil direkt von dir zurückholen - weil sie jetzt nämlich auf staatliche Sozialleistungen angewiesen sind. Den anderen Teil müssen sie einsparen und verschieben die Last damit weiter in Richtung anderer Arbeitnehmer und Industrie. Also genau denen, von denen du als Staat (bzw. die Komunen) die Einnahmen beziehen wolltest, die deinen Haushalt positiv machen.
> Solange Privatleute/Unternehmen/... eigene Reserven haben, kann so eine Verlagerung funktionieren, man verteilt kurzerhand die Ausgabenlast, die bislang beim Staat konzentriert waren. Aber wenn nicht nur der Staat, sondern auch alle seine Institutionen und die Unternehmen und die Bürger auf Schulden sitzen, dann funktioniert eine Umverteilung nicht. Und genau diesem Zustand ist Deutschland (und viele andere Nationen) schon verdammt nah.
> "Andere Nationen" spricht es an: Du kannst das globale Problem auch durch Wirtschaftsprogramme nicht unbedingt lösen. Denn neue Industrien, die in einem Land aufgebaut werden, sind sehr oft welche, die in einem anderen abgebaut werden - primär Verlagerung, nützt nichts, wenn an beiden Enden das gleiche Problem besteht.
> 
> ...


Es ist durchaus möglich einen "postitiven" Wirtschaftskreislauf zu schaffen, in dem jede Seite profitiert und der trotzdem Dienstleitungen miteinbezieht, für eine solche Diskussion wäre ein seperater Thread aber wohl besser geeignet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich werfe dir nichts vor. Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass sich gar kein Problem zur Diskussion stellen würde, wenn man die gleiche positivistische Denkweise, die du bei gesellschaftlichen, wirtschaftlichen und politischen Entwicklungen und in Bezug auf Fusionsenergie anwendest, auch bei der Fissionsenergie oder Klimawandel anwenden würde. Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht, dass ich Pessimist* bin und Worst Case Szenarien aufmale. Aber jedes mal, wenn ich in die Nachrichten schaue, fühle ich mich in diesen bestätigt - und ich habe den Eindruck, dass du beim Blick nach Fukushima ähnlich denkst.
> Wo mir dann in der Diskussion regelmäßig die Logik entschwebt, ist der Punkt, an dem du -aus meiner Sicht willkürlich- zum Optimisten wirst. Bei einem reinen Optimisten würde ich Alphaville zitieren ("Hoping the best but expecting the worst") und es dabei belassen - aber bei dir stelle ich immer wieder auf halben Wege in eine Argumentation fest, dass wir uns über den Ausgangspunkt gar nicht einig sind.
> (z.B. scheinen wir uns einig darin zu sein, das Terroristen einen Angriff auf AKWs planen könnten. Damit geht für mich automatisch einher, dass sämtliche Waffensysteme, die sich weltweit im Besitz von terrorafinen Regimen befinden, gegen ein Atomkraftwerk in Stellung gebracht werden könnten und das dies auf die hinterhältigste und unverhersehenbarste Art geschehen würde. Du dagegen scheinst von einem Szenario auszugehen, in dem sich ein paar Turbanträger mitten auf die Wiese stellen und erstmal fünf Minuten überlegen, wo bei ner RPG überhaupt "vorn" ist. Wenn sie dann ins AKW vordringen, was deiner Meinung nach 100% auschließbar und meiner Meinung nach fast automatisch der Fall ist, dann verbringen sie deiner Meinung nach Stunden mit weiteren Eroberungen und verstellen vielleicht ein paar Knöpfe, während sie meiner Meinung nach innerhalb von 15 Minuten jede Möglichkeit, den Reaktor zu kontrollieren und in einem sicheren Zustand zu halten, zerstören. Etwaige externe Hilfsmaßnahmen bestehen bei dir aus Spezialkommandos, die vor Ort sind, bevor die Terroristen überhaupt durch die Schranke fahren und AKW-Experten, die grundsätzlich unmittelbar neben dem Tor wohnen. Bei mir haben die Spezialkomandos gar keine Chance, rechtzeitig einzutreffen und die Experten wohnen eine Stunde entfernt in einem hübschen, ihrem Gehalt angemessenen Vorort - und sie könnten selbst dann nichts machen, wenn sie vor Ort sind, weil einzelne Personen ein AKW nur von einer unzerstörten Leitwarte steuern könnten)
> 
> *d.h.: Eigentlich Realist, aber die werden von Optimisten ja immer als Pessimist bezeichnet


Es ist nicht realistisch vom Worst-Case auszugehen, es ist pessimistisch. Wir können es uns noch nicht leisten den Worst-Case immer einzuberechnen. Stell dir vor eine Alienrasse würde eine Waffe entwickeln mit der sie aus einer anderen Galaxie heraus hier die Reaktoren eines AKWs hier zum überhitzen bringen könnten. Sollen wir jetzt einen Schutz dagegen erforschen mit allen Mitteln die uns zur Verfügung stehen. Unglaublich unrealistisch, wahrscheinlich einige Trilliarden mal unrealistischer als das von dir genannte, aber prinzipiell möglich. Man muss immer zwischen Sicherheit und Ökonomie abwägen, es geht (noch) nicht anders. Wir müssen immer schauen wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür und was wären die Folgen wenn wir uns gegen diesen Fall absichern würden. Das ist ja praktisch der Hauptbestandteil dieser Diskussion.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gut, dann mache ich mir halt die Mühe und überprüfe, ob dein Wikipediazität überhaupt auf einer Studie basiert, die deine Behauptung stützt, obwohl es nicht im geringsten danach klingt.
> *Zeit für deinen Teil der Argumentation opfern geh*
> *zurückkkomm*
> Fazit: Ich denke nicht mehr, sonder ich weiß jetzt, dass deine Studie keine Unfälle mit weniger als fünf Toten berücksichtigt, d.h. dein Argument zu Opferzahlen der (Atom)Energie keine z.B. Betriebsunfälle im (Uran)Bergbau berücksichtigt, wie sie z.B. bei erneuerbaren Energien entfallen.


Quelle?
Weiterhin muss man dann auch bei den erneuerbaren Energien wieder einberechnen wie viele Tote es bei der Produktion bzw. dem Bau z.B. eines Windrades und dem Abbau der dafür nötigen Rohstoffe gab. Natürlich müsste eine solche Studie auch gleich für alle anderen Möglichkeiten erstellt werden. Mir ist aber keine seriöse Mammutstudie dieser Art bekannt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht weiß, weil deine Studie es schlichtweg verschweigt, ist, wie deine Studie überhaupt an Informationen über Unfälle kommt. Vielleicht könntest du dein Argument in dieser Hinsicht vervollständigen und nicht die Klärung aller offensichtlichen Logikfehlert auf Diskussionspartner abwälzen?


Nein, das weiß ich leider nicht. Wenn du aber eine von mir genanntes Argument anzweifelst, ist es nicht meine Aufgabe diese Zweifel zu belegen sondern deine. Unter anderem gibt es aber noch weitere Studien die meine Theorie stützen wie z.B. diese. Das ist eine deutsche Quelle die die Studie des New Scientist zitiert, hier ist eine weitere. Das ist die orginale Meldung des New Scientist und hier die Studie der IEA, aus der ich jetzt so viel verstanden habe, das nuklearenergie die Energie mit den wenigsten Toten pro erzeugtem GW ist. Leider ist mein Englisch noch nicht so gut, daher habe ich nicht die gesamte Studie durchgelesen sondern nur das hierfür relevante (Todesfälle pro erzeugtem GW).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernfusionsreaktor#Umweltaspekte_und_Sicherheit schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lese dort nichts von mehr als 130 Jahren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutron_radiation schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...Another, sometimes more severe hazard of neutron radiation, is neutron activation, the ability of neutron radiation to induce radioactivity in most substances it encounters ... This process accounts for much of the radioactive material released by the detonation of a nuclear weapon. It is also a problem in nuclear fission and nuclear fusion installations...


Auch hier lese ich nichts von mehr als 130 Jahren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Passendere Quellen kann ich gerade nicht finden, aber dir aus Offline-Wissen versichern, dass durch Bestrahlung alle Mutationen von Atomkernen möglich sind - de facto ist sie nunmal die Umkehrung eines möglichen Zerfallsschrittes und es sind durch die entstehende Sekundärradioaktivität auch Protonen und Elektronen im Spiel. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit sinkt natürlich massiv für Elemente, die mehrere Zwischenschritte erfordern würde, aber wenn so ein Ding Jahrzehnte läuft? Praktisch getestet hat das noch niemand, bisher verwendet man Neutronenbeschuss nur in der Forschung.*
> Zudem sind die Atome, die für Speziallegierungen verwendet werden, z.T. schon recht hoch im Periodensystem und haben langlebige Nukleotide in der Verwandschaft. Einen Überblick habe ich nicht (vieles kommt in Frage), aber als Beispiel: Zirkonium92 (17,38% Anteil an dem beliebten Metall für Kerntechnische Bauteile) ist nur ein Proton und ein Neutron von Niob94 mit einer Halbwertszeit von 20000 Jahren entfernt. (In dem Fall noch ganz gut lagerbar, da es ein Betastrahler ist und die Zerfallskette einen Schritt weiter bei einem stabilen Molybdän-Isotop endet.) Nickel würde auf recht direktem Wege zu diversen Cobaltisotopen führen, nach denen nicht ohne Grund eine sehr üble Nuklearwaffe benannt ist. Usw. usw.
> Jeder dieser Stoffe kann seinerseits Ausgangspunkt oder seine Strahlung Auslöser für die Bildung weiterer Isotope sein - die Möglichkeiten sind endlos und die Reststrahlung eines Fusionsreaktors ist somit eine Frage von Wahrscheinlichkeiten.


Die Reststrahlung eines Fusionsreaktors ist noch eine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeiten, aber es deutet sehr, sehr wenig darauf hin das er mehr als 130 Jahre strahlt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was man auch nicht vergessen darf:
> Eine kurze Halbwertszeiten von wenigen Jahren ist auch kein Segen. Das heißt zwar, dass man den Reaktor nicht endlagern muss - es heißt aber auch, dass man ihn über Jahre nicht handhaben kann, weil er für einige Jahrzehnte extrem stark strahlt. Ein Fusionskraftwerk bräuchte somit, je nach Lebensdauer, eins oder mehrere zusätzliche Reaktorgebäude, in denen verschlissene Reaktoren abklingen, die für einen Austausch noch zu stark strahlen, wärend ein neuer die Produktion übernimmt. Halbwertszeiten im Bereich von Wochen bis Monaten (siehe oben: Cobalt...) wären für den Betrieb noch schlimmer, denn dann wären unvermeidbare Wartungsarbeiten an den Spulen erst nach einigen Jahren Stillstand ermöglich. Ein derartiker Fusionsreaktor wäre also die meiste Zeit seines Lebens ein Fusions-nicht-Reaktor.


Das ist ein Problem, aber keines das die grundlegende Machbarkeit und Wirtschaftlichkeit von Fusionsreaktoren in Frage stellt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mein Wissen beziehe ich zu einem erheblichen Teil aus der vieljährigen Ausbildung eines Bekannten zu sicherheitdienstlichen Tätigkeiten. Der arbeitet zwar nicht in AKWs, aber die Qualität der Ausbildung reicht aus, um sich von (scheinbar weniger ausgebildeten?) Chauffeuren einen Bundesminister über den Fuß fahren zu lassen, dessen Amtssitz man absichert. Trotz Recherchen konnte ich keinerlei Hinweise darauf finden, dass Sicherheitsdienste von Atomkraftwerke eine besondere (Zusatz-)Ausbildung erhalten. Weder habe ich eine Beschreibung einer derartigen Ausbildung gefunden, noch jemanden, der sie anbietet. Sie erscheint mir auch nicht naheliegend, denn die Aufgabe (Vordringen von Angreifern an sensible Positionen verhindern) ist in beiden Fällen gleich. Die Leichtigkeit, mit der Demonstranten Sicherheitssperren überwinden konnten, bestärkt mich in der Annahme, dass Atomkraftwerke nicht besonders abgesichert sind.


Ich möchte dir jetzt nicht vorwerfen zu lügen, o.ä., aber die Überprüfbarkeit ist gleich null. Gehen wir aber davon aus, das du Recht hast, so ist immer noch nicht gesagt wie viele Wachen es bei einem AKW gibt und wie gut diese ausgebildet sind. Ich weiß nicht wie die Ausbildung deines Bekannten verlaufen ist, aber ich nehme an das z.B. die Wachen eines AKW sich nicht auf Personenschutz spezialisiert haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Stellenausschreibungen, die Aufschluss geben könnten, habe ich keine gefunden. Aber hier für eine AKW-Werksfeuerwehr. Keinerlei spezielle Anforderungen - und die könnten bei Löscharbeiten sicherlich eher eine gebrauchen, als jemand, der auf einen Zaun aufpasst. Andere Abteilungen der suchenden Firma sind übrigens in meinem Bekanntenkreis dafür bekannt, ihre Fahrzeuge nach dem Kriterium "zieht die Polizei noch nicht aus dem Verkehr? Reicht uns" wartenzulassen. Hoffen wir, dass sie das gesparte Geld bei den AKWs brauchen und nicht als Gewinn in die Bilanz schreiben wollen.)


Die Quelle deines Bekanntenkreises ist mal wieder nicht überprüfbar. Ich nehme, mal wieder, trotzdem an das du Recht hast. Ich besitze keinen genauen Kenntnisse über die Ausbildung von Feuerwehrmitarbeitern, aber anscheinend sind die Anforderungen nicht besonders hoch. Das muss verbessert werden. Ich weiß nicht ob dieses AKW ein Einzelfall ist oder nicht, aber das ist in jedem Fall schlecht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der Jet noch zwei Stunden vom Ziel entfernt ist, dann muss man hoffen, dass einem die Terroristen sagen, wo er hinfliegt, sonst kann man auch kein Stadion warnen  . Typischerweise befinden sich Stadien in der Nähe oder gar in Großstädten, d.h. es gibt jede Menge weitere Ziele und ehe man sie unterscheiden kann, müsste das Flugzeug wohl auf ein paar km ran sein. Das heißt umgekehrt aber auch nur wenige Minuten.


Man würde wahrscheinlich alle großen Ziele versuchen zu evakuieren, in 2 Stunden ist das durchaus machbar, wenn auch nicht sehr einfach.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ihr solltet langsam mal damit aufhören, Terroristen und Geiselnehmer zu verwechseln. Ein Geiselnehmer hat ein Ziel, gegen das er die Geiseln eintauschen will - töten will er sie nach Möglichkeit nicht (dann wär ja sein Druckmittel weg).
> Ein Terrorist dagegen will Terror verbreiten. Ein Terrorist, der in ein Atomkraftwerk eindringt, will dies erreichen, in dem er das Kraftwerk in einen unkontrollierbaren Zustand versetzt. Kraftwerksmitarbeiter sind da keine wertvollen Geiseln, sondern Personen, die möglicherweise die Lage unter Kontrolle bringen - die wird kein Terrorist am Leben lassen. Rein, Kontrollen zerstören, Pumpen zerstören (idealerweise zeitgleich - man arbeitet ja nicht alleine). Danach Leute im Kittel jagen oder alles anzünden, was eine wirkungsvolle Ablenkung mit sich bringen könnte. Wenn man irgendwo Wasser ablassen kann: Juhu.
> Von dem Moment an, an dem man den Wachposten am Eingang pulverisiert, vergeht in erster Linie die Zeit, die man braucht, um vom Eingang in den Kontrollraum bzw. ins Pumpenhaus zu kommen - in Bezug auf den Vorsprung vor etwaigen Spezialtruppen also gar keine Zeit, denn die werden nach ihrem eintreffen am AKW den gleichen Weg zurücklegen müssen.


Wenn die Terroristen ins AKW durchkommen ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich das sie Geiseln nehmen, um die Polizei von einer Stürmung abzuhalten, bei der es nur darum geht die Terroristen zu töten. Auch die Mitglieder einer Spezialeinheit werden anders stürmen, wenn ein Terrorist Geiseln hat.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von einem 3. Weltkrieg, der darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass die Menschheit Rohstoffe benötigt, deren Vorkommen sie ausgebeutet hat bzw. deren Regenerationspotential sie zerstört hat. Weitere Rohstoffvorkommen auszubeuten und dabei noch mehr Regenerationspotential zerstören wird keinen Krieg verhindern, sondern bestenfalls hinauszögern. Aufgrund der hohen Kosten aber vermutlich auch das nur teilweise.
> Allgemein hab ich den Eindruck, ihr seit noch in der Mitte des 20.Jhd., als Rohstoffe und Versorgung fest in der Hand von wenigen Staaten waren. Dem ist nicht mehr so. In einer globalisierten Wirtschaft sind in der Hand von Konzernen, gestützt von einer Vielzahl mehr-oder-minder (mit fortschreitender Verknappung vermehrt "mehr") korrupter Regime. Daraus resultiert kein Weltkrieg von Supermächten, sondern weltweiter lokaler Krieg zwischen Interessensparteien, wenn Leute, die nichts mehr zu verlieren haben, den Konzernen, die ihr Land ausbeuten bzw. den Regierungen, die sie unterstützen, den Kampf ansagen. Lybien ist ein kleines Vorzeichen, denn da haben die Leute noch relativ viel zu verlieren (z.B. "Leben") und setzen sich nur für demokratische Rechte ein, die Europas-Ex-Nr1-Investitionspartner in Afrika ihnen verweigert hat. Eine andere Symptomatik sind islamische Terroristen, die durch westliche Einmischung in ihren Heimatländern motiviert werden. Großmächte kommen in solchen Konflikten nur auf einer Seite oder als verdeckte Unterstützer ins Spiel, denn mal ganz ehrlich: Nur drei haben überhaupt noch Ressourcen, die man erobern könnte und davon ist vermutlich keine einzige eroberbar. (1,3 Milliarden Chinesen beherrscht man nicht, in den USA hätte man es mit 200 Millionen nationalistischen Partisanen zu tun und der letzte, der einer Eroberung Russlands nicht nur "versucht hat", war Dschinghis Khan)


Es gibt mehr als 3 Länder die noch über Ressourcen verfügen, die es wert wären erobert zu werden. Ich denke das die starken Staaten die Ressourcen unter sich aufteilen werden, da wie bereits gesagt, in keinem der Länder aktuell Verrückte an der Macht sind, wie das dann ist lässt sich jetzt schlecht sagen, aber ich denke das das auch dann nicht der Fall ist, und keines der Länder etwas davon hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass Spezialeinheiten zur Sicherung von Anlagen schon andere, als die zur Geiselbefreiung sind und anwendbares Wissen über ein Kernkraftwerk ein mehrjähriges Studium vorraussetzt, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass sie gar nichts wissen. Sie sind Spezialisten/"Fachidioten" für den Umgang mit Geiselnehmern, vielleicht noch Terroristen - das ist schon verdammt viel, was man können muss (insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten Leute erst mit 20 für die Ausbildung zur Verfügung stehen, ggf. aus 25-30 jährigen Polizisten rekrutiert werden, aber mit 40 Jahren schon zu alt für den Job sind). Nebenbei noch Wissen über die Bedienung aller in Frage kommender AKW-Typen oder gar den räumlichen Aufbau zu verinnerlichen, halte ich für unmöglich. "Schießt nicht auf Objekte mit Anzeige oder Schalter" muss reichen. Wenn noch Zeit neben der physischen Ausbildung besteht, ist die in psychologischer Weiterbildung zum Umgang mit Geiselnehmern oder Amokläufern sicherlich besser aufgehoben, denn die begegnen einem häufiger.
> Vermutlich wissen sie trotzdem über die Grundfunktion eines AKWs bescheid, weil das mitlerweile sowas wie Allgemeinwissen ist, vermutlich werden sie über den grundlengenden räumlichen Aufbau gebrieft - aber mal ganz ehrlich: Das reicht nicht aus, um Betriebsparameter zu interpretieren (oder gar selbst zu messen, wenn die Standardanlagen zerstört wurden) und angemessen zu regieren (ebenfalls nicht per Knopfdruck, sondern in dem man den Kollegen sagen kann, welchen von 30 Hähnen sie in welche Richtung drehen müssen, an einem Ort, den sie nach 30 Sekunden wegen Strahlung verlassen haben müssen und an dem kein Funkgerät funktioniert)


Ich habe nicht gesagt, das diese das AKW wieder stabilisieren sollen, sondern das sie Informationen über die Lage weitergeben sollen, wie ist der Raum zerstört oder nicht. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst Wahrscheinlichkeiten bemühen. Wenn der Jet in München gestartet und unter Kontrolle von Terroristen gekommen ist, der FC Bayer aber gerade in Hamburg spielt, Stuttgart jedoch zu Hause, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass Stuttgart das Ziel ist und nicht Berlin oder Frankfurt. Das Problem ist aber noch, erst mal zu erkennen, dass in dem Flugzeug Menschen sind, die die Absicht haben in ein Stadion zu fliegen. Die sagen das ja nicht, die machen das einfach.
> Im Ruhrgebiet ist das natürlich schwieriger, aber da ist die Vorwarnzeit auch geringer, da merkt man den Terrorangriff erst, wenn das Flugzeug schon im Stadion eingeschlagen ist.


Die Frage ist aber auch immer ob das Flugzeug wirklich ein Stadion treffen soll, oder vllt. ein anderes Ziel.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch hier geht es um Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Die Terroristen wissen nicht, wie lange sie genau brauchen, also versuchen sie, die Leute so lange wie möglich vom Stürmen des AKWs abzuhalten und das geht mit Geiseln besser als ohne. Auch wenn jeder weiß, dass die Geiseln letztendlich sterben werden, trotzdem werden Einsatzkräfte anders vorgehen, wenn noch welche vom Personal leben.
> Ein Flugzeug, das ohne Passagiere auf ein Stadion zufliegt, also nur von Terroristen besetzt ist, lässt sich einfach abschießen als ein voll besetztes.


Richtig, die Einsatzkräfte werden anders vorgehen, wenn die Terroristen Geiseln nehmen, aber nicht später stürmen. Das sind keine Privatpersonen die völlig unvorbereitet auf so etwas sind, die wissen auch das sich die Überlebenschance der Geiseln durch warten nicht erhöht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Praktisch muss man außerdem in Erwägung ziehen, dass jemand, der so verbohrt ist, sich für Zweck XY in den Strahlentod zu begeben, nicht unbedingt das Konzept "die Geiseln müssen überleben" nachvollziehen kann.


Es gibt doch keinen Strahlentod nur weil ein AKW gestürmt wird.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Banken werden gerettet, ist ja immer so.


Dazu hatte ich bereits etwas geschrieben.



axel25 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß stehen in Neuburg/Donau und in Rostock (?) jeweils zwei Flugzeuge voll betankt und aufmunitioniert, die sollen zwei Minuten brauchen, bis sie in der Luft sind. Für weitere 6 Flugzeuge sind 5 Minuten veranschlagt.


Die Alarmrotte für den norddeutschen Raum steht im Fliegerhorst Wittmundhafen, die für Süddeutschland in Neuburg an der Donau. Ob diese schnell genug wären um das Flugzeug abzuschießen, hängt wohl von der Vorwarnzeit ab.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, das einzige, was zwischen einem Flugzeug in einem deutschen AKW-Gebäude und dem Terroristen, der das gerne hätte, steht, ist der vergleichsweise hohe Ausbildungsaufwand bei nicht-terroristischen Vereinigungen, ehe er das Ding fliegen kann und die gesicherte Cockpittür.


Ich habe bereits Patriots vorgeschlagen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie schnell ein Jet aufsteigen und einsatzbereit ist. Das ist wohl auch nicht das Problem, das Problem ist eher in der politischen Führung zu suchen, denn bis eine solche Entscheidung gefällt wird kann das dauern, da es ja keine gesetzliche Grundlage für so einen Fall gibt. Die Frage ist also, wer entscheidet das und wer trägt letztendlich die militärische und politische Verantwortung?


Wenn erwiesen ist das in dem Jet nur Terroristen sitzen wird die politische Führung sich sicherlich sehr schnell für einen Abschuss entscheiden, die Verantwortung wird wohl direkt bei der Kanzlerin liegen bzw. wenn diese nicht sofort (innerhalb einer Minute) kontaktierbar ist, beim Verteidigungsminister oder dem Innenminister.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. April 2011)

oooch menno, wir waren doch gerade auf eine erträgliche Postlänge runter 



refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das hier lesen könnt, hat mein Post im dritten Anlauf endlich funktioniert. Einmal Firefox-Absturz und ich hatte schon alles geschrieben und das zweite Mal fast fertig, Verwandschaft kommt, ein paar Stunden daher was anderes gemacht, dann noch einen Film mit denen gesehen und dann auf ausschalten gedrückt ohne noch an den minimierten Firefox zu denken.



sehr lange Posts als .txt zwischenspeichern 



> Dafür wird die Technologie immer praxistauglicher, daher also auch günstiger. Je marktreifer eine Technologie wird, desto öfter wird sie auch genutzt. Dafür gibt es genug Beispiele in der Geschichte.



Das ist kein zusätzlicher Effekt, sondern einer, der in der bisherigen, unzureichenden Wachstumsentwicklung bereits enthalten ist.



> Wie ungeheuer hilfreich.



Ähnlich hilfreich, wie eine "Antwort", die genau auf genau null Argumente des zitierten Postings eingeht und trotzdem Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen verbreitet. 
Aber kürzer.



> Wie geschrieben wird die Technologie immer marktreifer und zur Fusionsenergie schreibe ich später noch etwas. Außerdem wird ein großer Teil derWähler nicht wissen, was Fusionsenergie überhaupt ist.



Zu "zukünftige technologische Entwicklungen werden alle unsere Probleme in 0,  lösen" habe ich in den letzten Wochen mehr als genug geschrieben, weitere Wiederholungen spar ich mir 



> Du hättest also kein Problem damit unsere AKWs so zu lassen wie sie aktuell sind bis wir den Umstieg geschafft haben?



Ich habe von dir (oder irgendwem anderen) noch keinen Vorschlag gesehen, der bezüglich zeitlichen und finanziellen Aufwandes besser wegkommt, als der Umstieg selbst. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich mit Milliardenaufwand innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren die gröbsten Sicherheitslücken flicken kann, wenn ich mit dem gleichen Milliardenaufwand innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren auch die fehlenden Hochspannungstrassen für erneuerbare in die Landschaft pflanzen kann?
Es gibt genau zwei Optionen:
a) die AKWs, so wie sie sind, sind ein für kurze Zeit tragbares Restrisiko und laufen weiter, während alle verfügbaren Ressourcen in einen möglichst schneller Ersatz investiert werden.
b) die AKWs, so wie sie sind, sind untragbar. Dann müssen sie innerhalb der nächsten 10 Minuten abgeschaltet werden.



> Außerdem würde mich wie bereis geschrieben,
> 
> dein geplanter Ausstiegpunkt interessieren.



Bereits vor längerer Zeit beantwortet:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit "in 10 Jahren" kann ich gut leben, das fällt bei mir bereits unter "schnellen" Ausstieg. Imho am sinnvollsten wäre ein Betrieb der Konvoi-Anlagen mit dem bereits in deutschen Besitz befindlichen Uran, bis dieses verbraucht ist (Nettoreduktion der stark strahlenden Substanzen bei relativ hohem Sicherheitsniveau), alle anderen Reaktoren sollten maximal noch die derzeit im Reaktor befindliche Ladung ausnutzen (besonders problematische Anlagen wie Biblis oder KWU69 sofort vom Netz).





> Der letzte Post mit Argumenten zum Thema Scharfschützen kam von mir, ich sehe also weiterhin keinen Grund Scharfschützen nicht zu erlauben.



Auch darauf wurde schon geantwortet...
Kritikpunkte in Kurzform
- nicht mit Grundgesetz vereinbar (aus gutem Grund)
- nicht mit Situation um mehrere Kraftwerke vereinbar (Bebauung)
- nicht mit Marktsituation für vertrauenswürdige Sniper vereinbar (weil bislang nur Kriminelle oder Mitglieder von Spezialeinheiten über das nötige Training verfügen dürften)



> Weiterhin hatte ich auch eine Aufstockung der "normalen" Wachen vorgeschlagen.



Um einen paramilitärischen Angreifer mit schweren Waffen zurückzuschlagen bräuchte man aber eine sehr große Masse an Sicherheitskräften, sowohl im als auch um das Gebäude. Mittelfristig ließe sich das einrichten, kurzfristig (=Dauer einer entsprechenden Ausbildung = 2-3 Jahre) glaube ich nicht, dass genug Leute bereitstehen. Wir reden hier von 1-2 Dutzend Wachen für Seite des Grundstücks zuzüglich 2-3 Dutzend in Gebäuden/Reserve, um echte Sicherheit zu gewähren (spätestens in den Gebäuden gibt es eine Vielzahl von Ecken und Gängen, die man innerhalb von Minuten sichern müsste, um das Legen eines Sprengsatzes zu verhindern). Das alles in drei Schichten und für 10 - 15 Reaktoren. 
Wie seinerzeit schon erwähnt: Prinzipiell bin ich dafür -unabhängig von allem anderen-, aber kurzfristig gilt der gleiche Satz wie oben: Die Situation der letzten Jahre wird noch 1-2 weitere andauern. Entweder die war und ist einem sicher genug - oder nicht.



> Du hattest geschrieben, das es um den Platz geht, denn wir benötigen um die Pflanzen die wir zur künstlichen Herstellung von Fleich benötigen anzubauen. Darauf hat sich mein Post bezogen.




"im Dreieck aus sinkender Nutzfläche, steigender Weltbevölkerung und wegbrechender Fischerei"
Es geht darum, das wir in Zukunft auf (deutlich) kleinerer Fläche wesentlich mehr Nahrung produzieren müssen. Da reicht es nicht, eine Pflanzenverwertung durch eine andere zu ersetzen.



> Quelle?



 wo könnte ich wohl was über die von dir verlinkten Studien gelesen haben?
deine Quelle...



> Nein, das weiß ich leider nicht. Wenn du aber eine von mir genanntes Argument anzweifelst, ist es nicht meine Aufgabe diese Zweifel zu belegen sondern deine. Unter anderem gibt es aber noch weitere Studien die meine Theorie stützen wie z.B. diese. Das ist eine deutsche Quelle die die Studie des New Scientist zitiert, hier ist eine weitere. Das ist die orginale Meldung des New Scientist und hier die Studie der IEA, aus der ich jetzt so viel verstanden habe, das nuklearenergie die Energie mit den wenigsten Toten pro erzeugtem GW ist. Leider ist mein Englisch noch nicht so gut, daher habe ich nicht die gesamte Studie durchgelesen sondern nur das hierfür relevante (Todesfälle pro erzeugtem GW).



Okay - schlechte Englischkenntnisse sind in dem Fall ein echtes Hinderniss.
Wenn man weiter liest, stellt man folgendes fest:
- Die Definition für Unfälle,... wurde vom Autor der PSI-Studie (s.o.) übernommen (S.17-18)
- Neben der PSI-Studie wurde für Nuklearenergie nur noch eine Studie zu Forsmark3 und zu drei japanischen Kraftwerken herangezogen. (S.77-78)
Oder anders: Die statistische Grundlage dieser Metaanlyse ist weitesgehend die gleiche, die auch schon für deinen Wikipedia-Link verwendet wurde. Das führt zum gleichen Ergebniss, beinhaltet aber auch die gleichen Versäumnisse. (Da gleich mehrere andere Artikel zitiert werden, die auch alle auf diesem Datensatz aufbauen und der Aufwand zur Erstellung eines besseren enorm wäre, steht wohl zu befürchten, dass brauchbare Gesamtopferzahlen z.B. des Uranbergbaus schlichtweg nicht existieren. Darauf bei einem Ergebniss nahe bei oder von genau 0 Opfern nicht nochmal bei den hübschen Grafiken anzugeben ist ... *kann sich wohl jeder hier denken*)



> Ich lese dort nichts von mehr als 130 Jahren.
> Auch hier lese ich nichts von mehr als 130 Jahren.



Liegt daran, dass da nirgendwo zeitliche Angaben stehen, sondern dass die erst bei den Isotopen kommen :rollen.



> Die Reststrahlung eines Fusionsreaktors ist noch eine Frage der Wahrscheinlichkeiten, aber es deutet sehr, sehr wenig darauf hin das er mehr als 130 Jahre strahlt.



Hast du keine Hinweise gefunden nach
a) einem ausführlichen Studium von Wikipedia-Seiten, die Kernfusion zur Energiegewinnung betreffen?
b) einem ausführlichen Studium von populärwissenschaftlichen/lexiaklen Quellen (inkl. Wiki - siehe z.B. meine Ausführungen zu Isotopen) zu Kernphysik und Radioaktivität?
c) einem ausführlichen Studium der Kernphysik?
d) ausführlichen Studien und Messungen an Fusionsreaktoren eines kommerziell einsetzbaren Typs?

Ich spreche jedem denkenden Laien zu, objektive Fakten logisch richtig auswerten zu können, wenn ihm alle Informationen vorliegen, aber man sollte verdammt umfangreiche Kenntnisse haben, ehe man ohne Gegenbeweis eine nicht-Existenz als gesichert annimmt...



> Das ist ein Problem, aber keines das die grundlegende Machbarkeit und Wirtschaftlichkeit von Fusionsreaktoren in Frage stellt.



Wenn "kann man nicht warten" bei einer Anlage, deren aktuelle Vertreter nach wenigen Monaten, ggf. nur Wochen Betrieb (bei Gesamtlebenslaufzeiten im Bereich von Minuten schwer zu sagen  ) nicht nur gewartet, sondern fast komplett ausgetauscht werden müssten, für dich kein kritischer Punkt in Sachen Wirtschaftlichkeit ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Aus purem Rhodium muss man sie vermutlich nicht bauen...



> Ich möchte dir jetzt nicht vorwerfen zu lügen, o.ä., aber die Überprüfbarkeit ist gleich null.



Ich akzeptiere, wenn du aus diesem Grund die Diskussion abbrechen möchtest, aber ich denke es ist auch verständlich, dass ich mir selbst glaube und sie deswegen nicht als geklärt betrachte 



> Gehen wir aber davon aus, das du Recht hast, so ist immer noch nicht gesagt wie viele Wachen es bei einem AKW gibt und wie gut diese ausgebildet sind.



AKW Unterweser:
Insgesamt 138 Mitarbeiter im Objektschutz. Das düfte auch Videoüberwachung, Ausbilder und zumindest die Waffenbezogenen Technik und Lagerarbeiten beinhalten. Bei 3 Schichten zuzüglicher einer Freischicht dürften maximal 30 Wachmänner bleiben, darin ist noch die Urlaubs- und Krankheitsreserve sowie ggf. Azubis enthalten.
Zum Ausbildungsstand habe ich nichts gefunden.




> Ich weiß nicht wie die Ausbildung deines Bekannten verlaufen ist, aber ich nehme an das z.B. die Wachen eines AKW sich nicht auf Personenschutz spezialisiert haben.



Die Ausbildung war eher allgemein gehalten (definitiv nicht auf Personenschutz spezialisiert - das Beispiel betraf einen Auftrag am Amtssitz, nicht am Amtsinhaber  ), aber es gibt in Deutschland afaik (and as far as wiki knows) keine gesondere Ausbildung für verschiedene Schutzaufgaben. D.h. alles spezielle, was AKW-Wachen lernen, dürften sie im Betrieb beigebracht bekommen.



> Ich weiß nicht ob dieses AKW ein Einzelfall ist oder nicht, aber das ist in jedem Fall schlecht.



Der Pessimist Realist sagt: Dieses AKW erfüllt die deutschen "sichersten der Welt" Vorschriften und alles weitere würde den AKW-Betreiber (alias "gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen") zusätzliche Kosten, aber keinen zusätzlichen Nutzen bringen.



> Man würde wahrscheinlich alle großen Ziele versuchen zu evakuieren, in 2 Stunden ist das durchaus machbar, wenn auch nicht sehr einfach.



Ich will das bei guter Vorbereitung nicht theoretisch ausschließen, aber afaik gab es in Deutschland noch nie eine Evakuierungsübung mit 10000 zu Evakuierenden (>1000 würde ich nicht als gesichert annehmen - Katastrophenschutzübrungen werden z.T. mit <100 Schauspielern exemplarisch durchgespielt) und wenn man sich mal überlegt, wie dicht die Zahl der lohnenden Ziele in einigen Regionen ist...
(Beispiel Frankfurt: ettliche tausend Leute am Flughafen hat man tagsüber immer, im Bankenviertel/Innenstadt sowieso. Jetzt nehm noch IAA und ein Fußballspiel dazu und bedenke, dass Mainz, Wiesbaden und Darmstadt in wenigen Minuten Entfernung liegen. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir derzeit in der Lage wären, alle größeren Gebäude(ansammlungen) des Rhein-Main-Gebietes zu evakuieren, auch wenn das theoretisch und mit geübten Bürgern denkbar wäre. Wie es im Pott aussieht mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, in Berlin ist die dichte potentieller Ziele auch extrem hoch)



> Es gibt mehr als 3 Länder die noch über Ressourcen verfügen



Ich sprach von Großmächten, nicht von Ländern...



> Ich habe nicht gesagt, das diese das AKW wieder stabilisieren sollen, sondern das sie Informationen über die Lage weitergeben sollen, wie ist der Raum zerstört oder nicht.



Ich dachte, du hättest eine Lösung für das Problem "Reaktor überkritisch, Kühlung kaputt oder deaktiviert, Steuerstand verbrannt" vorgeschlagen - sorry, dass ich deine Abweichung vom wichtigen Teil der Diskussion nicht bemerkte.



> Es gibt doch keinen Strahlentod nur weil ein AKW gestürmt wird.



Ich lass euch jetzt mal "Terroristen stürmen ein AKW, nur um Geiseln zu nehmen"-Szenario alleine.
Wenn ihr euch noch mal über "Terroristen stürmen ein AKW, um einen GAU herbeizuführen" unterhalten wollt, mache ich wieder mit 



> Ich habe bereits Patriots vorgeschlagen.



Hmmm - die US-Armee hat 2011 2011 480 Millionen für Patriots veranschlagt. Zugegeben: Die haben sicherlich 20 mal mehr davon, als man für deutsche AKWs bräuchte. Aber: Das sind keine Wartungskosten, keine Personalkosten und auch keine Aufrüstung. Das ist einfach nur das Jahresbudget für kleiner Upgrades, (vermutlich) Ersatzteile,...
Möchte nicht wissen (wieso hab ich dann vergeblich danach gesucht? egal  ), was die Dinger in der Anschaffung kosten. Vermutlich wieder so ein Fall von "Wir können sie jetzt schützen oder aber das Geld direkt in Alternativen stecken und sie so mehrere Jahre früher abschalten".



> Wenn erwiesen ist das in dem Jet nur Terroristen sitzen wird die politische Führung sich sicherlich sehr schnell für einen Abschuss entscheiden, die Verantwortung wird wohl direkt bei der Kanzlerin liegen bzw. wenn diese nicht sofort (innerhalb einer Minute) kontaktierbar ist, beim Verteidigungsminister oder dem Innenminister.


 
In Deutschland gibt es schlichtweg kein Gesetz, dass irgendjemandem diese Kompetenz zusprechen würde. Den einzigen legalen Weg, den ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre über die "Rettungsschussregel" der Polizei - wenn zweifelsfrei bewiesen ist, dass sich ausschließlich Terroristen an Bord befinden (was imho aber unbeweisbar sein wird, denn man kann nicht ins Flugzeug gucken und alle Informationen am Boden sprechen offensichtlich dafür, dass nur die Besatzung an Bord ist - sonst hätte man ja gar keine Starterlaubniss erhalten). Selbst wenn man sich darauf beruht, stände man aber vor dem Problem, dass die Polizei nicht auf die Bundeswehr zurückgreifen darf. Dritte Möglichkeit wäre eigenverantwortliches Handeln des Piloten (->"Mord"). In allen drei Fällen liegt ein massiver Verstoß gegen die Grundsätze unserer Verfassung vor. Wenn es denn ein Frachtflugzeug ist. Und man nachweisen kann, das sich seine Crew nicht an Bord befindet.
(Drei Unmöglichkeiten in Folge... - und ggf. nur wenige Minuten, um eine Lösung zu finden)


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Atomausstieg: Nein danke. Besser wäre es die bestehenden Kraftwerke zu modernisieren oder gleich neu zu bauen, auch wenn dadurch die Profite der Energieriesen kleiner würden


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die Kraftwerke neu bauen willst, musst du aber erst mal die alten abreißen, oder?
Was also mit dem Schutt, denn der ist auch radioaktiv verstrahlt?


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Der Schutt wird höchstens sehr schwach verstrahlt sein, sonst könnten auch keine Leute im KKW arbeiten. Da wird nur wenig Schutt anfallen der wirklich besorgniserregend hoch verstrahlt ist. Diesen Schutt könnte man zum Beispiel im Marianengraben (Subduktionszone) versenken. Die kleine Menge an Strahlung, die dann ins Meer über geht, kann vernachlässigt werden. Viele Nationen leiten jetzt schon Tonnen radioaktiv verseuchtes Wasser pro Tag ins Meer (zum Beispiel England)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Mai 2011)

Öhm, ich kenne niemanden, der im Druckreaktor arbeitet.


----------



## Forseti (6. Mai 2011)

Der Druckreaktor ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil eines KKW und den meisten Schutt davon könnte man gut als Bauschutt weiterverwenden  Datei:Kernkraftwerk mit Druckwasserreaktor.svg Ich schätze mal, dass alles bis auf den Primärkreislauf so wenig strahlt, dass man es bedenklos verwenden kann


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Atomausstieg: Nein danke. Besser wäre es die bestehenden Kraftwerke zu modernisieren oder gleich neu zu bauen, auch wenn dadurch die Profite der Energieriesen kleiner würden


 
Das wäre OK, wenn es keinerlei staatliche Subventionen für Atomstrom gäbe (einschliesslich des viel zu geringen Versicherungsschutzes). Blöderweise läge dann die Kilowattstunde bei deutlich über 10,- Euro in der Produktion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Der Druckreaktor ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil eines KKW und den meisten Schutt davon könnte man gut als Bauschutt weiterverwenden  Datei:Kernkraftwerk mit Druckwasserreaktor.svg Ich schätze mal, dass alles bis auf den Primärkreislauf so wenig strahlt, dass man es bedenklos verwenden kann


 
Der Primärkreislauf und dessen Abschirmung ist auch nicht sooo klein, dazu kommt noch der Müll als solcher. Ehe du Aufbau von AKWs investierst, solltest du eine funktionierende Lösung für dieses Ende des Prozesses haben, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt irgendwo im Marianengraben versenken. Ob das irgendwann wieder raus kommt interessiert mich wenig. Bis es so weit ist bin ich eh schon lange tot


----------



## ASD_588 (7. Mai 2011)

Na ja unser kinder müssen sich aber dan um disen dreck haufen kümmern


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja unser kinder müssen sich aber dan um disen dreck haufen kümmern



Dasselbe haben sich unsere Eltern doch auch schon gedacht.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Naja in 100 Jahren wird man sicherlich über Krebs und Strahlenkrankheiten lachen  Es gibt Experten, die für Anfang nächstes Jahrhundert eine Lebenserwartung von 800 Jahren erwarten, da werden Schäden durch Strahlung wohl auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.


----------



## Abufaso (7. Mai 2011)

WTF 800 Jahre!! Da verbringe ich ja 90% meines Lebens Rentner!


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich denke wenn man 800 Jahre jung und fit sein kann dank Alterungsumkehr wird es dann Rente ab 750 geben 
Die Lebenserwartung wird wohl dann nur noch durch Unfälle, Kriege, Mord, Katastrofen und seltene/neue Krankheiten begrenzt sein. Ein weiteres Problem ist die begrenzte Gehirnkapazität des Menschen die auch nach ca. 850 Jahren voll ist, aber bis dahin kann man die Kapazität bestimmt erweitern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wie gesagt irgendwo im Marianengraben versenken. Ob das irgendwann wieder raus kommt interessiert mich wenig. Bis es so weit ist bin ich eh schon lange tot


 
Sehr soziale Einstellung...
Abgesehen davon kann sowas schneller rauskommen, als einem lieb ist, Meeresstörmungen sind nicht immer zweidimensional. Aber zugegeben: Die Aussage "dann bin ich tot" ist ggf. selbst erfüllend.




Forseti schrieb:


> Naja in 100 Jahren wird man sicherlich über Krebs und Strahlenkrankheiten lachen



Alles eine Frage des richtigen Aufputschmittels. In den letzten hundert Jahren hat man jedenfalls nichts gefunden, was Krebs witzig machen würde. Nicht einmal annähernd, wie jeder wissen dürfte, der schon mal einen Angehörigen in der Chemo hatte. Es gibt meines Wissens nach auch keinen einzigen schlüssigen Ansatz für eine allgemeine Heilung, denn die natürlichen Schutzmechanismen können wir weder verstärken noch wissen wir, was das für Nebenwirkungen hätte.



> Es gibt Experten, die für Anfang nächstes Jahrhundert eine Lebenserwartung von 800 Jahren erwarten,



Stellt sich die Frage, ob das "Experten" für Medizin/Entwicklungsbiologie sind...
Mit dem biologischen Alterungsprozess ist das jedenfalls unvereinbar und es steht kein Jahrzehntausend-Durchbruch bevor.



> Da werden Schäden durch Strahlung wohl auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen wenig zu tun. Sollte tatsächlich aus dem nichts eine Möglichkeit auftauchen, biologisches Altern ohne Schaden zu stoppen, hat man noch lange kein Heilmittel für Krebs. Und wenn man >100 Jahre alt werden möchte, dann wird Akkumulation von Strahlungsschäden ein verdammt großes Problem.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn man den Müll in Behältern versiegelt, die 1200bar Wasserdruck mindestens 100 Jahre aushalten, würde sich möglicherweise genug Sediment auf dem Müll ablegen, dass keine Strahlung an die Oberfläche kommt.

Es gibt so einen Herrn (Namen leider vergessen) der hat 7 Maßnahmen aufgestellt um alle Alterungsschäden rückgängig zu machen. Wenn man Zellen im Körper geziehlt reinigen und verjüngen kann wird man auch Strahlenschäden beseitigen und noch nicht zerfallene radioaktive wieder herausfiltern. Klar gibt es keine großen Durchbrüche und Anfang des nächsten Jahrhunderts ist vielleicht etwas optimistisch. Die Pharmaindustrie verdient ihr Geld ja auch mit kranken Menschen. Mit ewig jung und fitten Menschen lässt sich halt nicht so viel verdienen, wenn diese nur einmal im Jahr/Jahrzehnt eine Verjüngungskur benötigen. Regierungen werden wohl auch wenig Interesse haben diese Forschung zu unterstützen, da man dann eine strenge Geburtenkontrolle und mehr Probleme mit Sozialsystemen hätte. Man müsste ja kaum noch Leute ausbilden und einstellen, wenn viele Leute Jahrhunderte arbeitstauglich bleiben.

Das es in den letzten Jahrhunderten auch keine Ergebnisse in dieser Richtung gab liegt unter anderem daran, dass man Proteine, Peptide, Hormone und DNA noch nicht wirklich gut verstanden hat. Aber so mehr man über die kleinsten Bestandteile des Körpers weiß, desto eher kann man Mittel entwickeln, die Alterungen rückgängig machen. Bei Mäusen gibt es ja auch schon erfolgreiche Lebensverlängerungen. Z. B. ist es gelungen eine Maus die den Alterungszustand eines 80 jährigen Menschen hatte, wieder vollständig zu verjüngen.

Spätestens wenn reiche Personen wie Bill Gates 150 Jahre alt werden, wissen wir, dass den normalen Menschen Wissen vorenthalten wird


----------



## thysol (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Naja in 100 Jahren wird man sicherlich über Krebs und Strahlenkrankheiten lachen  Es gibt Experten, die für Anfang nächstes Jahrhundert eine Lebenserwartung von 800 Jahren erwarten, da werden Schäden durch Strahlung wohl auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.


 
Quelle? 800 Jahre, wers glaubt wird selig.



Forseti schrieb:


> Bei Mäusen gibt es ja auch schon erfolgreiche Lebensverlängerungen. Z. B. ist es gelungen eine Maus die den Alterungszustand eines 80 jährigen Menschen hatte, wieder vollständig zu verjüngen.


 
Noch nie von sowas gehoert. Ich habe nur mal davon gehoert das Wissenschaftler es gelungen ist die Lebenserwartung einer Maus stark zu steigern. Aber von einer verjuengerung habe ich noch nie was gehoert.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust Artikel rauszusuchen, die ich vor Monaten mal gelesen habe. Wen es interessiert einfach danach googeln 
Das Wissen der Menschheit verdoppelt sich im Moment alle 10 Jahre, das heißt wir wissen in 100 Jahre 1024 mal so viel, sofern die Wissenschaft weiter beschleunigt. Viele Projekte werden einfach durch geringe Rechenkraft von Supercomputern begrenzt. F@H ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel: So schneller die Computer werden, desto mehr und komplexere Proteine kann man in kürzerer Zeit untersuchen.


----------



## Rolk (7. Mai 2011)

Na das ist ja eine klasse Einstellung. Wir vergiften uns schon mal vorsorglich, weil wir demnächst eh uralt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

Ja ihm ist die Umwelt bzw. spätere Generationen halt egal Hauptsache er kann falten!


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Es ist das Geburtsrecht der Menschheit alles mit der Welt zu machen, was das Gewissen erlaubt, bis irgendwann eventuell mal eine höhere Intelligenz sich auf der Erde breit macht 

Windräder sind sicher auch nicht lupenreine Umweltschützer. An vielen Orten werden Waldflächen gerodet um Platz für die Windräder zu schaffen. Außerdem haben sie einen hohen Verschleiß und damit Wartungskosten.
Besonders schön anzusehen sind sie auch nicht. Ich fahre schon gar nicht mehr in den Urlaub, weil selbst die See mit hässlichen Windanlagen zugebaut werden.
Also Kernkraftwerke sollten zumindest bis die Kernfusionskraftwerke tauglich sind weiter genutzt werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

> An vielen Orten werden Waldflächen gerodet um Platz für die Windräder zu schaffen.



Nenne mir einen! 

Ist in meiner Berufslaufbahn nicht einmal geschehen!


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Empört über Rodung - Höchstadt - nordbayern.de
Windkraft im Wald - Energy20.net
Hünfelden.de - Waldrodung
alleine 3 URLs die meine Behauptung bestätigen.
Wenn du mehr brauchst google nach "Rodung Windrad" und es kommen 26600 Ergebnisse


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Naja in 100 Jahren wird man sicherlich über Krebs und Strahlenkrankheiten lachen  Es gibt Experten, die für Anfang nächstes Jahrhundert eine Lebenserwartung von 800 Jahren erwarten, da werden Schäden durch Strahlung wohl auch kein Problem mehr darstellen.



Hehehe, sehr geil, du begründest das, weil Forscher, die sich mit dem alten Testament beschäftigt haben und Daten nachrechneten, wo dann als Ergebnis herauskam, dass einige Personen dort 800 Jahre alt wurden, denn anderes lässt sich das, was dort abgelaufen ist, nicht erklären. LINK
Nun ja, was man davon halten soll, weiß ich nicht, aber dass das doch sehr, sehr abwegig ist, halte ich für wahrscheinlich.
Es gibt keine gesicherten Studien, wie alt der Mensch wirklich werden kann, in der Regel geht man von maximal 120 Jahren aus, länger machen die Zellen nicht mit, da sich bei jeder neuen Codierung Fehler einschleichen (der DNS Kram ist halt analog ). Diese Fehler können bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ausgeglichen werden (die Zelle korrigiert sich selbst), aber das klappt nur so lange, wie die Zelle dazu eben in der Lage ist, auch sie selbst altert und irgendwann kann sie die Fehler nicht mehr korrigieren. Das Ergebnis sind dann Tumore, also Zellen, die nicht mehr ihren Job machen, für den sie bestimmt sind. Dazu kommen noch die Ablagerungen an den Chromosomen, freie Radikale, die sich überall ransetzen. Ebenso im Gehirn, dort werden Verknüpfungen der Neuronen gestört. Das Ergebnis kennt man, die Ursache mehr oder weniger auch, aber es gibt keine Möglichkeit, das zu unterbinden, denn diese Stoffe, die das verursachen, werden vom Organismus selbst erzeugt. Woher aber das alles kommt und wie das Altern wirklich funktioniert, weiß keiner.
Es gibt bestimmte Pflanzen, die nachweislich nicht altern, die Qualität ihrer Gene ist immer identisch, egal wie lange diese Pflanze schon existiert. Warum das so ist, weiß auch keiner, es gibt nicht mal eine Theorie dazu.
Man weiß bisher nur, dass bestimmte Zellen höher entwickelte Lebenwesen dafür (mit)verantwortlich sind. Höher entwickelte Lebewesen haben somatische- und haploide Zellen. niedere Lebensformen, die keine Trennung zwischen Somaten und Gameten aufweisen, können theoretisch unendlich alt werden. Algen und Amöben gehören zu dieser Gruppe. Bestimmte Hefe-Arten gehören, die sich durch Spaltung vermehren, gehören auch dazu.



Forseti schrieb:


> Es ist das Geburtsrecht der Menschheit alles mit der Welt zu machen, was das Gewissen erlaubt, bis irgendwann eventuell mal eine höhere Intelligenz sich auf der Erde breit macht



Wow, sehr interessanter Satz.
Der Mensch darf also alles, weil er sich eben über die Jahrmillionen nach "oben" gekämpft hat? 
Gerade weil der Mensch einen Intelligenzstand erreicht hat, der es ihm ermöglicht, die Gesamtheit zu erkennen und Ursache/Wirkung zu begreifen, ist er dazu verpflichtet, sich dessen bewusst zu sein, dass seine Verantwortung für den Planeten und dessen Bewohner größer ist als aller Lebewesen vor ihm.
Ich möchte jedenfalls, dass meine Nachkommen auch in 100 Jahren noch einen frei lebenden Tiger oder Elefanten sehen können und nicht die letzten Exemplare ihrer Art in Zoos bestaunen müssen (wobei ich eh kein Fan von Zoos bin, es gibt kaum etwas verwerflicheres als Tiere einzusperren und sich daran zu erfreuen).



Forseti schrieb:


> Windräder sind sicher auch nicht lupenreine Umweltschützer. An vielen Orten werden Waldflächen gerodet um Platz für die Windräder zu schaffen.



Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Bäume für die Off Shore Parks gefällt wurden, vielleicht findest du ja mal einen Artikel darüber. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Außerdem haben sie einen hohen Verschleiß und damit Wartungskosten.



Ich denke mal, dass der Verschleiß in einem Atomkraftwerk auch nicht gerade gering ist.



Forseti schrieb:


> Besonders schön anzusehen sind sie auch nicht. Ich fahre schon gar nicht mehr in den Urlaub, weil selbst die See mit hässlichen Windanlagen zugebaut werden.
> Also Kernkraftwerke sollten zumindest bis die Kernfusionskraftwerke tauglich sind weiter genutzt werden.



Du kannst ja an einem AKW Urlaub machen und die einheimischen Hühnchen essen, die haben drei Schenkel.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

@ Forseti

Wie gesagt ich habe noch nie im Wald gearbeitet um eine zu errichten, das es keine Anlagen im Wald gibt ist ja auch keine Aussage von mir.  

Die letztendlich Prüfung wird bei Standorten im Wald auch von der Einhaltung von Immissions-, Natur- und Landschaftsschutz-Bestimmungen gemacht und da Windkrafträder immer noch umweltfreundlicher als AKW's sind (zum Thema Atommüllentsorgung und Lagerung brauch ich wohl nicht näher eingehen), ist mir eine Windkraftanlage im Wald lieber als ein AKW mit seinen Folgen und ständig vorhandenen Risiken die sich aktuell in Tschernobyl und Japan vortrefflich zeigen! 

PS: Gegen Windkrafträder wird sogar gehetzt, wenn sie auf Äckern stehen, da wird dann gerne das Argument Vogelschutz genommen! Gründe gegen irgendwas zu sein sind immer vorhanden, aber scheinbar sind viele Gründe nur dazu gut ersmal dagegen zu sein, weil man nicht weit genug denkt und da sind nun mal die AKW-Befürworter geradezu bekannt!


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Nur weil Zellen normal altern und krank werden heißt es nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, die Zellen wieder zu reinigen und zu verjüngen. Möglich wäre dies zum Beispiel durch Naniten. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass es einfach sein wird, aber in 100 Jahren kann sich viel entwickeln und erforscht werden.
Um ein KKW zu ersetzten benötigst du aber bestimmt 1000 Windräder. 1000 Windräder zu unterhalten wird wenn überhaupt nur unwesentlich günstiger sein als ein KKW zu erhalten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wow, sehr interessanter Satz.
> Der Mensch darf also alles, weil er sich eben über die Jahrmillionen nach "oben" gekämpft hat?
> Gerade weil der Mensch einen Intelligenzstand erreicht hat, der es ihm ermöglicht, die Gesamtheit zu erkennen und Ursache/Wirkung zu begreifen, ist er dazu verpflichtet, sich dessen bewusst zu sein, dass seine Verantwortung für den Planeten und dessen Bewohner größer ist als aller Lebewesen vor ihm.
> Ich möchte jedenfalls, dass meine Nachkommen auch in 100 Jahren noch einen frei lebenden Tiger oder Elefanten sehen können und nicht die letzten Exemplare ihrer Art in Zoos bestaunen müssen (wobei ich eh kein Fan von Zoos bin, es gibt kaum etwas verwerflicheres als Tiere einzusperren und sich daran zu erfreuen).


Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass der Hauptsinn der Menschheit darin liegt, eine möglichst hohen Wissenstand und Grad der technologischen Entwicklung zu erreichen. Eventuell am Ende die Schaffung künstlicher Sonnensysteme, Galaxien und Universen. Ob da jetzt ein paar unwichtige Tierarten wie Tiger auf dem Weg aussterben ist wenig wichtig. Ob es richtig ist unnütze Pflanzen und Tierarten aussterben zu lassen, die keinen Nutzen als Futtermittel oder in der Medizin haben ist alleine eine Frage der Ethik. Ich persönlich kann so einen Aufstand wegen Juchtenkäfern bei Stuttgart 21 nicht verstehen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

Was interessieren dich dann Bäume?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ Forseti
> 
> Wie gesagt ich habe noch nie im Wald gearbeitet um eine zu errichten, das es keine Anlagen im Wald gibt ist ja auch keine Aussage von mir.



Ich denke mal, dass wenn sie die Bäume für die Anlage fällen, haben sie auch die Genehmigung dafür, die ja irgendeiner ausgestellt hat. Dass es da immer Leute gibt, die dagegen sind, ist klar, besonders in Bayern oder im Schwabenland. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Gegen Windkrafträder wird sogar gehetzt, wenn sie auf Äckern stehen, da wird dann gerne das Argument Vogelschutz genommen! Gründe gegen irgendwas zu sein sind immer vorhanden, aber scheinbar sind viele Gründe nur dazu gut ersmal dagegen zu sein, weil man nicht weit genug denkt und da sind nun mal die AKW-Befürworter geradezu bekannt!



Es sind aber nur die Atomkraftbefürworter gegen die Windkraftanlagen.
Oder eben Leute, die mit der "Dagegen" Partei sympathisieren. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Nur weil Zellen normal altern und krank werden heißt es nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, die Zellen wieder zu reinigen und zu verjüngen. Möglich wäre dies zum Beispiel durch Naniten. Ich habe nirgendwo behauptet, dass es einfach sein wird, aber in 100 Jahren kann sich viel entwickeln und erforscht werden.



Wenn man nicht mal weiß, wie das abläuft, wie willst du denn da was gegen machen? 



Forseti schrieb:


> Um ein KKW zu ersetzten benötigst du aber bestimmt 1000 Windräder. 1000 Windräder zu unterhalten wird wenn überhaupt nur unwesentlich günstiger sein als ein KKW zu erhalten.



Das kann man relativ leicht ausrechnen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass der Hauptsinn der Menschheit darin liegt, eine möglichst hohen Wissenstand und Grad der technologischen Entwicklung zu erreichen. Eventuell am Ende die Schaffung künstlicher Sonnensysteme, Galaxien und Universen. Ob da jetzt ein paar unwichtige Tierarten wie Tiger auf dem Weg aussterben ist wenig wichtig. Ob es richtig ist unnütze Pflanzen und Tierarten aussterben zu lassen, die keinen Nutzen als Futtermittel oder in der Medizin haben ist alleine eine Frage der Ethik. Ich persönlich kann so einen Aufstand wegen Juchtenkäfern bei Stuttgart 21 nicht verstehen.



Aber zu welchem Zweck?
Wieso muss sich der Mensch so weit entwickeln? Wieso braucht er dafür 7 Milliarden Individuen?
Mit deutlich weniger Individuen kann er die Art auch erhalten und hat dann deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
Nur weil der Mensch die technischen Möglichkeiten hat eine andere Spezies auszurotten, muss er das auch machen?
Wieso muss er den Tiger ausrotten, oder die Wale, was nehmen ihn diese Arten denn weg?



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was interessieren dich dann Bäume?



Bäume leben länger als er.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Wenn man den Müll in Behältern versiegelt, die 1200bar Wasserdruck mindestens 100 Jahre aushalten, würde sich möglicherweise genug Sediment auf dem Müll ablegen, dass keine Strahlung an die Oberfläche kommt.



Nicht einmal "möglicherweise".
Stoffe dringen aus mehreren 100m Sedimenttiefe an die Oberfläche und die Sedimentierungsraten in der Tiefsee sind allgemein so gering, dass es Jahrtausende dauern würde, um solche Schichtdicken zu erreichen. (die Tiefsee ist schließlich nicht umsonst immer noch Tief. Unterhalb des Löslichkeitshorizontes von Calcit kann man biogene Sediemente quasi vergessen und Abfluss von Land reicht einfach nicht so weit.



> Es gibt so einen Herrn (Namen leider vergessen) der hat 7 Maßnahmen aufgestellt um alle Alterungsschäden rückgängig zu machen.



Hat dieser unbekannte Herr auch nur eine einzige davon praktisch umsetzen können?



> Klar gibt es keine großen Durchbrüche und Anfang des nächsten Jahrhunderts ist vielleicht etwas optimistisch.



Wie so vieles im Bereich Atomenergie... ("Tsunamis? Gibts hier nicht!")



> Aber so mehr man über die kleinsten Bestandteile des Körpers weiß, desto eher kann man Mittel entwickeln, die Alterungen rückgängig machen.



"desto eher" ist auch nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeistsangabe. Klar stehen die Chancen mit Wissen besser als ohne - aber unglaublich klein sind sie trotzdem, denn bislang weiß man nur, wie es nicht geht.



> Bei Mäusen gibt es ja auch schon erfolgreiche Lebensverlängerungen. Z. B. ist es gelungen eine Maus die den Alterungszustand eines 80 jährigen Menschen hatte, wieder vollständig zu verjüngen.



Wäre mir nicht bekannt. Man hat bei Mäusen 1-2 Gendefekte identifizieren können, die beschleunigte Alterung auslösen können und man ist z.T. in der Lage, deren Wirkung medikamentös auszugleichen, aber das bringt unterm Strich auch nur das normale Alter.



Forseti schrieb:


> Es ist das Geburtsrecht der Menschheit alles mit der Welt zu machen, was das Gewissen erlaubt, bis irgendwann eventuell mal eine höhere Intelligenz sich auf der Erde breit macht



Definitiv nicht.



> Windräder sind sicher auch nicht lupenreine Umweltschützer. An vielen Orten werden Waldflächen gerodet um Platz für die Windräder zu schaffen. Außerdem haben sie einen hohen Verschleiß und damit Wartungskosten.
> Besonders schön anzusehen sind sie auch nicht. Ich fahre schon gar nicht mehr in den Urlaub, weil selbst die See mit hässlichen Windanlagen zugebaut werden.



Da du ja so gegen Flächenverbrauch ist, darfst du sowieso nicht mehr in den Urlaub fahren, da du ja gegen Straßen bist. Von der Verschandelung des Himmels durch Flugzeuge und Kondensstreifen mal ganz zu schweigen.



Forseti schrieb:


> Empört über Rodung - Höchstadt - nordbayern.de
> Windkraft im Wald - Energy20.net
> Hünfelden.de - Waldrodung
> alleine 3 URLs die meine Behauptung bestätigen.


 
Dir fallen die lächerlich kleinen Flächen schon auf? Die fast vollständig temoporär sind? Zum (Groß)Teil auch noch in Nutzwäldern, wo man so oder so rodet? Und alle in Süddeutschland, wo die Standorte ohnehin beschränkt (aber Wälder zahlreich) sind?


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Wieso muss es immer einen Grund geben? Wenn man Wale als Lampenöl und als Nahrungsquelle gebrauchen kann, sollte man dies auch tun und nicht Millionen für deren Rettung ausgeben.

Bäume sind im Allgemeinen nützlicher als die meisten Tiere. Sie filtern Schadstoffe aus der Luft und reduzieren CO2 nach Sauerstoff. Bis der Mensch die ganze Atmosphäre künstlich in einem guten Zustand halten kann wird noch viel Zeit vergehen, da man alleine um CO2 nach O2 zu reduzieren viel Energie aufwenden müsste (endothermer Prozess), die wir im Moment nicht liefern könnten.

EDIT: Ich habe einen Artikel zu der besagten Maus gefunden: http://www.shortnews.de/id/863826/Wissenschaftler-wollen-den-Trunk-der-ewigen-Jugend-entwickelt-haben Es ist zwar nicht der original Artikel den ich letztes Jahr gelesen habe aber es reicht für den Moment


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

Aus Menschenknochen kann man Seife machen … !


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Es soll auch eine Zeit gegeben haben, wo man Lampenschirme aus der Haut von Juden gemacht hat...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Es wird auch noch viel Zeit vergehen, bis der Mensch ein Ökosystem künstlich aufbauen kann. Bis dahin ist alles, was eine schwere Störung natürlicher Ökosystem darstellt auch unter Vernachlässigung sämtlicher Moral kritisch zu betrachten. Dazu gehört insbesondere die Ausrottung wichtiger Arten. (Stichwort: Wale - leisten einen womöglich großen Beitrag zum Fe-Recylcing in HNLC-Gebieten und damit zum Phytoplanktonwachstum, was wiederum wichtig für Fischreichtum und CO2 Sequenzierung und somit für den Menschen ist)


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

Scheinbar sind ihm sämtliche Zusammenhänge der Natur fremd oder egal, das er noch keinen Vorschlag gebracht hat den Menschen an sich zu nutzen (daher mein Einwurf) wundert mich doch sehr, denn unsere Art ist imho wirklich unnütz auf diesem Planeten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe einen Artikel zu der besagten Maus gefunden: Wissenschaftler wollen den Trunk der ewigen Jugend entwickelt haben Es ist zwar nicht der original Artikel den ich letztes Jahr gelesen habe aber es reicht für den Moment



Mit diesem Mittel kannst du 800 Jahre alt werden: 
Verlngerung des Lebens Medizin :: Detoxifikation Polisorb :: Arzneimittel :: Cheliabinsk

(Öhm, gilt das jetzt als Werbung? Sollte eigentlich Satire sein)

Ich kenne den Bericht der Universität (mehr oder weniger). Und leider hat niemand in einem Gegenexperiment das bestätigen können.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Der Artikel ist vom November letzten Jahres, also gerade mal 6 Monate alt. Ich denke man sollte schon etwas mehr Zeit für Gegenexperimente einräumen 

Wer kauft schon Medizin von einer Seite wo ganz oben Che Guevara abgebildet ist?


----------



## thysol (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Lust Artikel rauszusuchen, die ich vor Monaten mal gelesen habe. Wen es interessiert einfach danach googeln
> Das Wissen der Menschheit verdoppelt sich im Moment alle 10 Jahre, das heißt wir wissen in 100 Jahre 1024 mal so viel, sofern die Wissenschaft weiter beschleunigt. Viele Projekte werden einfach durch geringe Rechenkraft von Supercomputern begrenzt. F@H ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel: So schneller die Computer werden, desto mehr und komplexere Proteine kann man in kürzerer Zeit untersuchen.


 
Du hast keine Lust die Artikel rauszusuchen weil du absoluten Humbug verzapft hast. Aktuell gehen Wissenschaftler davon aus das sie die Lebenserwartung von Menschen auf 120 Jahren erhoehen koennen. Von 800 jahren wahr nie die Rede.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist vom November letzten Jahres, also gerade mal 6 Monate alt. Ich denke man sollte schon etwas mehr Zeit für Gegenexperimente einräumen



Das war ja nicht das erste Mal, das sowas veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Du hast keine Lust die Artikel rauszusuchen weil du absoluten Humbug verzapft hast. Aktuell gehen Wissenschaftler davon aus das sie die Lebenserwartung von Menschen auf 120 Jahren erhoehen koennen. Von 800 jahren wahr nie die Rede.


 
Anti-Aging selbst wikipedia nennt 800 als eine mögliche Zahl...
Es gibt keinen Grund Wissenschaftler für ihre futuristischen Erwartungen zu kritisieren. Bekanntlich haben schon DaVinci und Co über Erfindungen nachgedacht, die erst Jahrhunderte später realisiert werden konnten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Anti-Aging selbst wikipedia nennt 800 als eine mögliche Zahl...


 
Dafür reicht aber weder eine Anti-Faltencreme (hätte fast Faltencreme geschrieben ) oder Botox.
Du kannst ja mal einen Thread deswegen aufmachen, da das ganze doch eher wenig mit Energiepolitik zu tun hat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Anti-Aging selbst wikipedia nennt 800 als eine mögliche Zahl...


 
Dann lies mal genauer:


> Wenn wir *nicht so altern würden, wie wir es zur Zeit tun*, würde der  Mensch nach Meinung von D. Pearson/S. Shaw durchschnittlich etwa 800  Jahre leben, nach Meinung von Randolph M. Nesse und George C. Williams  etwa 690 Jahre. Die Lebensspanne wäre nur durch Unfälle, Fremd- oder  Selbsttötung und Krankheiten begrenzt. Die durchschnittliche  Lebenserwartung (LE) hat sich zwar in der letzten Zeit in den Ländern  der ersten Welt deutlich erhöht, das *maximal erreichbare Lebensalter  scheint dagegen seit sehr langer Zeit konstant bei etwa 120 Jahre* (bis  122 Jahre) zu liegen, ohne dass abzusehen ist, dass dieser Wert in  Zukunft durch Anti-Aging-Maßnahmen beeinflussbar sein wird, da er  offenbar genetisch determiniert ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich habe einen Artikel zu der besagten Maus gefunden: Wissenschaftler wollen den Trunk der ewigen Jugend entwickelt haben Es ist zwar nicht der original Artikel den ich letztes Jahr gelesen habe aber es reicht für den Moment


 
Das ist genau der Fall, den ich meinte. Die ""verjüngten"" Mäuse waren auf eine besonders schnelle Alterung gezüchtet, diese wurde umgekehrt. Wendet man das gleiche Verfahren bei einer Maus an, bei die Anti-Alterungsmechanismen normal funktionieren, führt die Überaktivität zu Krebs. Eine Verlängerung der menschlichen Lebenserwartung ist auf diesem Weg also unmöglich - nur 1A Schlagzeilen für die Boulevardpresse sind drin.
Ausgehend von der WikiSeite des Forschers sollte man alle relevanten Hintergründe finden.


-> zurück zur Vereuchung dieses Planetens mit Atommüll.


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Ja wir sind ziemlich weit vom Thema abgekommen 

Die Wikiseite sagt aber auch "Die Altersforscher gehen nach aktuellem Wissensstand davon aus, dass Menschen im Idealfall etwa 120 Jahre alt werden können. Bekanntlich erreichen sehr wenige tatsächlich dieses Alter. Ein Ziel der Forschung ist es, die Bedingungen zu ergründen, die das Erreichen eines sehr hohen Lebensalters fördern." Was impliziert, dass die Lebensewartung nach dem Wissensstand in 100 Jahren wesentlich anders sein könnte. 
Dass die Lebenserwartung kaum noch steigt liegt auch an der ungesunden Lebensweise vieler Menschen. Harte körperliche Arbeit, Drogen, ungesunde Ernährung, schlechte Medizin und ähnliches. Was glaubt ihr wieso ein großer Anteil der Medikamente so viele Nebenwirkungen hat?  In vielen Fällen bestimmt nicht, weil dies nicht anders möglich ist, sondern weil man Medikamente gegen diese Nebenwirkungen verkaufen will, die aber widerum Nebenwirkungen haben. Man verdient wie vorher schon einmal geschrieben einfach mehr Geld durch Menschen die dauerhaft von Medikamenten abhängig werden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Mai 2011)

Die Lebenserwartung kann aber auch wieder sinken, besonders wenn man sich die Umstände anschaut. Die Menschen werden immer dicker, sie bewegen sich immer weniger, die Nahrung ist fetthaltiger geworden, all das verringert die Lebenserwartung. Dazu kommt noch, dass Menschen, die nur die gesetzliche Grundlage an Krankenversicherung haben, jetzt schon nicht das Alter erreichen, das privat Versicherte erreichen.

Ich Klartext, wenn ich lange leben will, muss ich auch was dafür tun und kann mich nicht auf Medikamente verlassen, außerdem wollen alle Menschen lange leben, aber niemand will alt werden.

Guck dir die AKWs an (das nenne ich mal einen Übergang ), die altern auch, willst du sie modernisieren, musst du eine Menge investieren, doch wofür? Der Müll, der Produziert wird, bleibt bestehen und da hat eine Windkraftanlage nun mal einen exzellenten Vorteil, sie produziert beim Betrieb kein Abfallprodukt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Mai 2011)

@ Forseti

Das dein Hobby (F@h) aber indirekt mit der Parmaindustrie zu tun hat ist dir bewußt … oder?


----------



## Forseti (7. Mai 2011)

Damit wären wir schon beim Thema, dass ich für die Verstaatlichung von der Pharmaindustrie und Krankenversorgung bin 

Unser Krankenhaus hat erst vor Kurzem dicht gemacht. Erst wurde es privatisiert, was anscheinend nicht profitabel genug für die Investoren war und dann geschlossen. Jetzt braucht ein Krankenwagen mindestens 15 Minuten um irgendwen in unserer Stadt zu erreichen, weil der nächste Wagen beim Flughafen steht. Wenn man dann einen Herzinfakt hat kann es schon zu spät sein. Aber bis nicht irgendein Politiker deswegen stirbt wird auch nichts gemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ja wir sind ziemlich weit vom Thema abgekommen
> 
> Die Wikiseite sagt aber auch "Die Altersforscher gehen nach aktuellem Wissensstand davon aus, dass Menschen im Idealfall etwa 120 Jahre alt werden können. Bekanntlich erreichen sehr wenige tatsächlich dieses Alter. Ein Ziel der Forschung ist es, die Bedingungen zu ergründen, die das Erreichen eines sehr hohen Lebensalters fördern." Was impliziert, dass die Lebensewartung nach dem Wissensstand in 100 Jahren wesentlich anders sein könnte.
> Dass die Lebenserwartung kaum noch steigt liegt auch an der ungesunden Lebensweise vieler Menschen. Harte körperliche Arbeit, Drogen, ungesunde Ernährung, schlechte Medizin und ähnliches. Was glaubt ihr wieso ein großer Anteil der Medikamente so viele Nebenwirkungen hat?  In vielen Fällen bestimmt nicht, weil dies nicht anders möglich ist, sondern weil man Medikamente gegen diese Nebenwirkungen verkaufen will, die aber widerum Nebenwirkungen haben. Man verdient wie vorher schon einmal geschrieben einfach mehr Geld durch Menschen die dauerhaft von Medikamenten abhängig werden...


 
Die maximale Lebenserwartung steigt seit Jahrtausenden quasi nicht an. Schon Ramses der zweite wurde höchstwahrscheinlich 90 Jahre alt. Das einzige, was in den letzten Jahrhunderten Anstieg, war die Durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung - weil diverse Gründe vorzeitigen Ablebens (Krankheiten, Hunger, Versagen einzelner Organe, Unfallfolgen und vor allem Kindersterblichkeit) wirkungsvoll behandelt/bekämpft werden können und diese Möglichkeiten nun allen Menschen offenstehen. Aber wer die zweifelhaften Dienste diverser "Heiler" nicht nötig hatte, weil er glücklicherweise von schwerer Krankheit verschont blieb und wer keine schweren Unfälle erleidete, der konnte bei guter (Nahrungs-)Versorgung auch schon früher so alt werden, wie die meisten Menschen heute. Waren halt nur sehr wenige, die insbesondere den letzten Punkt erfüllten.


Ehe jetzt noch mehr Verschwörungstheorien zur Pharmaindustrie aufgestellt werden, bitte ich noch einmal darum, zurück zur Energieerzeugung zu kommen.


----------



## riedochs (9. Mai 2011)

Die Windkraft tötet Fledermäuse: Umweltfreundliche Energiegewinnung gefährdet Tiere - Warum Windräder Fledermäuse töten - SWR Fernsehen :: Im Grünen | SWR.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2011)

Solln sie halt ein dünnmaschiges, aber stabils Netz um die Windräder spannen. Sie könnten vielleicht auch irgendwas mit Schall versuchen, so dass die Fledermäuse einen Bogen um die Dinger machen. Ist ja kein grosses Problem.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2011)

Naja was ich jetzt aus diesem Bericht mitnehme sind zwei Sachen:

1. Problem wurde erkannt 
2. gegen das Problem wird was unternommen 

PS: Was mich ein wenig zum Denken bringt ist die Aussage, das durch andere Maßnahmen die der Mensch macht wesentlich mehr Fledermäuse getötet werden und das von ca. 22.000 WKA's (in Deutschland) nur 84 Mühlen an "ausgewählten" Standorten (wahrscheinlich die mit dem höchsten Risiko der Tötung), das das diese Statistik in der Masse in die Höhe treibt sollte jedem auffallen. 
Für mich klingt das wie die "Vogelschredder-Theorie" die ja inzwischen so gut wie abgeflaut ist!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Mai 2011)

Windparks kann man ja auch in der See bauen.. von dem her ..


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2011)

Richtig aber da stören sie ja wieder die Robben, die Wale oder ganz schlimm beim Liebstanz der Miesmuscheln.


----------



## Abufaso (9. Mai 2011)

Es soll auch Leute geben die Windkraftwerke im Meer als unschön befinden und deshalb dagegen sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Mai 2011)

Ja Ästhetik ist natürlich wichtig und ein totales Gegenargument!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ja Ästhetik ist natürlich wichtig und ein totales Gegenargument!


 
Ich weiß nicht die ästhetisch eine Kernschmelze so ist, aber einige halten ja alles Mögliche für Kunst.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2011)

Ästhetische Aspekte zu beleuchten ist schon nicht verkehrt (wenn auch das kleinste "Problem"). Sie sollen halt "Windradstädte" bauen oder anders gesagt hunderte Windräder an einem Ort konzentrieren. Das gleiche mit Solaranlagen. Muss ja nicht sein, dass die Dinger überall in der Gegend verstreut gebaut werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2011)

Solaranlagen baut man bevorzugt auf Dächern. Alles andere ist ökologisch sowieso zwiespältig, denn soviel Energieeffizienter als die Kombination aus Wiese und Biomassekraftwerk ist ein Solarpark auch nicht immer, aber wesentlich artenärmer.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig aber da stören sie ja wieder die Robben, die Wale oder ganz schlimm beim Liebstanz der Miesmuscheln.



Miesmuscheln reagieren sehr empfindlich auf Schwingungen!

Für Robben und Wale ist afaik bei den neueren Anlagen der Bau schlimmer als der Betrieb - und Schifffahrt sowieso. Davon abgesehen ist das ganze ein Entkopplungsproblem und dessen Lösung ist nur eine Finanzfrage.



Abufaso schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die Windkraftwerke im Meer als unschön befinden und deshalb dagegen sind.


 
Zum Glück wohnt der überwältigende Teil von denen nicht in Sichtweite ausgewiesener Baugebiete.


----------



## Rolk (17. Mai 2011)

Kann sich noch Jemand an die mühsamen Diskussionen erinnern, ob es mit einer Passagiermaschine möglich ist ein AKW zu treffen? Jetzt kommt bei den aufgeweichten "Stresstests" raus, dass mehrere AKWs nicht mal einem Kleinflugzeug standhalten würden. Soviel also dazu...


----------



## axel25 (17. Mai 2011)

Das war von Anfang an klar. 
Unsere Diskussion drehte sich eher um die neueren KKWs wie Isar 2, Grafenrheinfeld usw.
Das Isar 1 und Krümmel einem Kleinflugzeug eher nicht standhalten (außer vielleicht es fliegt Landegeschwindigkeit, laso bei einer Cessna 40-60kn) war uns klar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich ging es in der Diskussion eher um große Passagiermaschienen - die hält wohl keiner aus bzw. die Betreiber hielten in im letzten Jahrzehnt nicht einmal für nötig, eine Antwort auf diese Frage zu finden.
Was der Bericht irgendwie ignoriert ist die hier viel intensiver diskutierte Frage, wie es mit den Nebengebäuden aussieht. Denn wenn schon die massiven Reaktorkuppeln sowas nicht mitmachen, dann sehe ich für die Lebenswichtigen Kühlsysteme irgendwie komplett schwarz.
Und trotzdem wird diese AKW-freundliche Studie direkt von den Betreibern ins Kreuzfeuer genommen, Druck auf die Regierungen ausgeübt und unsere schwarz-gelben AKW-Fans werden nicht müde zu betonen, dass kein akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht.

Ich wiederhole mal meinen Grundtenor: Selbst wenn eine Lösung für das Atommüllproblem bestände und wenn wir ein technisch sicheres Atomkraftwerk hätten: Es gäbe weder einen vertrauenswürdigen Betreiber noch könnte man von unserer Politik eine verantwortungsvolle Überwachung erwarten.

Interessant sind dafür die alternativen Szenarien, die untersucht wurden. Z.B. Explosion eines Gastankers vor einem der vielen AKWs, die an Flüssen stehen. Von wegen es gibt keine Flutwellen - und die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen auf Schiffen gegen Terroristen liegen bei 0.


----------



## Fragile Heart (18. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...unsere schwarz-gelben AKW-Fans werden nicht müde zu betonen, dass kein akuter Handlungsbedarf besteht.


Das macht die Regierung doch schon seid jeher. Akut wäre es bei den erst wenn geraden ein Flugzeug im "Landanflug" wäre und selbst dann diskutieren die noch über das "Restrisiko"!


----------



## Forseti (18. Mai 2011)

Die Sicherheit gegen Flugzeuge kann man einfach erreichen. Einfach um die KKWs eine großzügige Flugverbotszone einrichten (sofern dies nicht schon der Fall ist) und dann alles was eindringt mit Raketenabwehrsysteme in für das KKW ungefährliche Stücke schießen


----------



## ITpassion-de (18. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die Sicherheit gegen Flugzeuge kann man einfach erreichen. Einfach um die KKWs eine großzügige Flugverbotszone einrichten (sofern dies nicht schon der Fall ist) und dann alles was eindringt mit Raketenabwehrsysteme in für das KKW ungefährliche Stücke schießen


 
Oder warum nicht gleich alle Bürger aus Deutschland rauswerfen, dann kommt am Tag X, der garantiert kommt, niemand zu Schaden.
Im übrigen ist es Lobby Slang AKWs als KKWs zu bezeichen, widerlich.


----------



## Forseti (18. Mai 2011)

Auf Wikipedia wirst du auch von Atomkraftwerk auf Kernkraftwerk weitergeleitet. Kernkraftwerk ist nun mal der physikalisch korrekte Begriff.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die Sicherheit gegen Flugzeuge kann man einfach erreichen. Einfach um die KKWs eine großzügige Flugverbotszone einrichten (sofern dies nicht schon der Fall ist) und dann alles was eindringt mit Raketenabwehrsysteme in für das KKW ungefährliche Stücke schießen


 
"Groß genug" bedeutet:
Für die 10 Minuten Flugbereitschaft sicher abfangbar. Geht man aufgrund der Anflugwege von zwei vorhandenen Basen von weiteren 10 Minuten zwischen Start und erfolgtem Angriff aus und plant 50% Reserve ein, hat man bei den typischen 700-800 km/h eines Verkehrsflugzeuges einen Radius von 400 km um jedes AKW - und somit eine Flugverbotszone über ganz Deutschland.
Selbst wenn man eine schweine Kohle investieren würde (was -s.o.- man besser in zukunftstaugliche, unproblematische Energieträger macht) und an jedem Standort ein Patriotsystem betreibt, sollte man für eine zweifelsfreie Zielidentifizierung und ggf. Vorwarnzeit (Stichwort: Flugzeug gibt Notfall vor, Kontakt nur eingeschränkt möglich) wenigstens 3 Minuten einplanen, das wären dann "nur" 40 km, bei der hohen AKW-Dichte entlang des Reingrabens wären keine Flüge von/nach Deutschland über die südwestlichen Grenzen mehr möglich, alles müsste entweder bis nach Niedersachsen hoch oder in großem Bogen über Ostbayern.
Die z.T. starken Radaranlagen, die zum sicheren erfassen von Tieffliegern bräuchte, dürften ggf. eine größerflächige Absperrung rund um das AKW erfordern - Gebiete, die aber schon Leuten gehören, wo z.T. Wohnsiedlungen oder Industrieanlagen stehen.

Ziemlich viel Kosten&Ärger für die Vermeidung einer von vielen Gefährdungsmöglichkeiten bei einer Energiequelle, deren einziger Pluspunkt "günstig&unkompliziert" sein soll.


----------



## melz (19. Mai 2011)

[x] Ja

 Wir brauchen den Atomstrom, ohne AKWs geht es heute eben noch nicht und es ist immer noch besser als Kohlekraftwerke mit Filteranlagen! (Sauberer)
Wenn wir unsere AKWs jetzt abschalten würden, dann müssen wir den Strom aus dem Ausland importieren wie zB. aus Frankreich ( natürlich Atomstrom) weil es bei weitem noch nicht genug Anlagen zur Herstellung von Ökostrom gibt! Ohne Atomkraftwerke würde unsere ganze Wirtschaft und unser Öffentliches leben zusammen brechen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Mai 2011)

melz schrieb:


> Ohne Atomkraftwerke würde unsere ganze Wirtschaft und unser Öffentliches leben zusammen brechen!



Eigentlich dachte ich das man im Allgemeinen jetzt schon über so eine Aussage hinwegsein dürfte!


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2011)

melz schrieb:


> [x] Ja
> 
> Wir brauchen den Atomstrom, ohne AKWs geht es heute eben noch nicht und es ist immer noch besser als Kohlekraftwerke mit Filteranlagen! (Sauberer)



Bist du sicher?
Sauberer heißt jahrtausendelang Müll hinterlassen?



melz schrieb:


> Wenn wir unsere AKWs jetzt abschalten würden, dann müssen wir den Strom aus dem Ausland importieren wie zB. aus Frankreich ( natürlich Atomstrom) weil es bei weitem noch nicht genug Anlagen zur Herstellung von Ökostrom gibt! Ohne Atomkraftwerke würde unsere ganze Wirtschaft und unser Öffentliches leben zusammen brechen!


 
Und wenn wir unsere AKW's weiterlaufen lassen, dann schalten die im Ausland ab?
Ober ist es so, dass wenn wir abschalten absolut betrachtet weniger AKWs laufen?


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Groß genug" bedeutet:
> Für die 10 Minuten Flugbereitschaft sicher abfangbar. Geht man aufgrund der Anflugwege von zwei vorhandenen Basen von weiteren 10 Minuten zwischen Start und erfolgtem Angriff aus und plant 50% Reserve ein, hat man bei den typischen 700-800 km/h eines Verkehrsflugzeuges einen Radius von 400 km um jedes AKW - und somit eine Flugverbotszone über ganz Deutschland.
> Selbst wenn man eine schweine Kohle investieren würde (was -s.o.- man besser in zukunftstaugliche, unproblematische Energieträger macht) und an jedem Standort ein Patriotsystem betreibt, sollte man für eine zweifelsfreie Zielidentifizierung und ggf. Vorwarnzeit (Stichwort: Flugzeug gibt Notfall vor, Kontakt nur eingeschränkt möglich) wenigstens 3 Minuten einplanen, das wären dann "nur" 40 km, bei der hohen AKW-Dichte entlang des Reingrabens wären keine Flüge von/nach Deutschland über die südwestlichen Grenzen mehr möglich, alles müsste entweder bis nach Niedersachsen hoch oder in großem Bogen über Ostbayern.
> Die z.T. starken Radaranlagen, die zum sicheren erfassen von Tieffliegern bräuchte, dürften ggf. eine größerflächige Absperrung rund um das AKW erfordern - Gebiete, die aber schon Leuten gehören, wo z.T. Wohnsiedlungen oder Industrieanlagen stehen.
> ...


 
Und du meinst Windenergie, Sonnenenergie und Geothermie ist die Zukunft? Die einzige Quelle die davon im Moment konstant Energie liefern würde ist die Geothermie und die hat den Nachteil, dass dadurch der Erdkern schneller abkühlt. Der Effekt ist zwar nur minimal aber es summiert sich wenn wir davon Tausende bauen würden


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Schwer zu sagen.
Wenn wir die Erde mit Solarzellen zupflastern und so die Energie der Sonne abfangen, wird die Sonne auch nicht schneller den Wasserstoff verbrauchen.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Das nicht aber Geothermie entzieht der Erde die Energie. Wenn die Temperatur irgendwann dann unter ein Minimum fällt, bricht das Magnetfeld zusammen und kosmische Strahlung tötet alles


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Mai 2011)

Die Erde ist 12.000km im Durchmesser, die Erdkruste ist relativ dünn, der Rest ist entweder fest (Im Kern) oder flüssig (Mantel), bis die Menschen den so weit abgekühlt haben, bis alles erkaltet, ist die Sonne schon lange erloschen. 
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der Mond kräftig an der Erde zieht und drückt, sie wird vom ihm gut durchgeknetet, deswegen ist die Erde ja immer noch so heiß im Inneren, obwohl sie schon 4,5 Milliarden Jahre alt ist.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Kernzerfälle verlangsamen den Prozess ebenfalls 
Der Einfluss vom Mond wird jedes Jahr etwas schwächer (~3cm Entfernung pro Jahr, also ca. 30.000.000m pro 1Mrd Jahre.) 

Mir persönlich ist die Kernkraft noch am liebsten, ich würde mir ein eigenes KKW errichten, wenn ich dafür das Geld hätte und eine Genehmigung bekommen würde


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist die Kernkraft noch am liebsten, ich würde mir ein eigenes KKW errichten, wenn ich dafür das Geld hätte und eine Genehmigung bekommen würde


 
Und das Endlager würdest du dann unter deinem Haus buddeln?


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

nein ich würde das Zeug in einem Schutzbehäler im Marianengraben versenken  Dort ist eine Subduktionszone und es würde dann irgendwann unter die Erde geschoben


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> nein ich würde das Zeug in einem Schutzbehäler im Marianengraben versenken  Dort ist eine Subduktionszone und es würde dann irgendwann unter die Erde geschoben


 
Das ist ja mal eine hochintelligente Lösung  .


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Finde ich auch, der Erdboden ist voll von radioaktiven Elementen wie Uran, da macht der kleine Anteil der eventuell austritt auch nichts aus. Was meinst du wie viel Radioaktivität die Menschheit sowieso schon täglich im Meer entsorgt oder durch Verbrennen von Kohle in die Luft gepustet wird?


----------



## ITpassion-de (19. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, der Erdboden ist voll von radioaktiven Elementen wie Uran, da macht der kleine Anteil der eventuell austritt auch nichts aus. Was meinst du wie viel Radioaktivität die Menschheit sowieso schon täglich im Meer entsorgt oder durch Verbrennen von Kohle in die Luft gepustet wird?


 
Wiedermal so ein selbst disqualifizierender Beitrag. Denn wo auf der Welt findet man hochangereichertes Uran aus natürlichen Vorkommen?

Im übrigen sollte man sich mal informieren unter welchen Bedingungen Uran abgebaut wird und wieviele Menschen dadurch sterben bevor man von der Verseuchung seiner Nachbarschaft träumt.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

Uran kommt in einer so großen Menge vor, dass man in deinem Keller eine erhöhte Radioaktivität durch das Zerfallsprodukt Radon messen kann (falls du LK Physik hattest, wirst du eventuell dazu auch einen Versuch gemacht haben), welches aus dem Boden hochsteigt. Wenn du das auf die riesigen Meeresflächen der Welt hochrechnest kommt man schon auf eine große Uranmenge.
Selbst in Leitungswasser kommt Uran in nicht unerheblichen Mengen vor.
Ob angereichert oder nicht spielt keine Rolle wenn du es 11km unter dem Meeresspiegel lagerst. Wenn es austritt dann kommt das viel zu verdünnt an, da Uran nicht besonders gut wasserlöslich ist und somit in sehr kleinen Mengen pro Zeiteinheit im Meer verteilt. Iod und Caesium sind zwar besser löslich, dafür ist die Halbwertszeit kurz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Und du meinst Windenergie, Sonnenenergie und Geothermie ist die Zukunft?



Sie sind, neben Wellen und freistehenden Gezeitenkraftwerken und Biomasse und -primär kleinmaßstäbliche- Wasserkraft die imho einzig aktzeptablen.



> Die einzige Quelle die davon im Moment konstant Energie liefern würde ist die Geothermie und die hat den Nachteil, dass dadurch der Erdkern schneller abkühlt. Der Effekt ist zwar nur minimal aber es summiert sich wenn wir davon Tausende bauen würden



Der Effekt ist lächerlich klein und selbst wenn es uns gelingen würde, in ein paar Millionen Jahre die Erde nenneswert auszukühlen: Dann könnten wir endlich so tief bohren, dass man doch sichere Atommüllendlager schaffen könnte 
Zum "konstant liefern": Sonnenergie ist problemlos vorhersehbar und 24h Rythmen puffern  wir, wie x-fach in diesem Thread geschildert , in großem Umfange in gegensätzlicher Richtung ab. Dagegen sprechen wenn dann die hohen Kosten - aber billiger als Atommüllendlager ist die Sache allemal. Windkraft mag unbeständiger sein (aber meiner Beobachtung nach nicht viel - kommt mal raus aus euren Bergdörfern  ), aber ist an sovielen Standorten verfügbar, dass ein auf Durchschnittsleistung basierendes System problemlos machbar ist.




Forseti schrieb:


> nein ich würde das Zeug in einem Schutzbehäler im Marianengraben versenken  Dort ist eine Subduktionszone und es würde dann irgendwann unter die Erde geschoben



Leider dauert die Subduktion so lange, dass dein Fass lange verrostet und der Inhalt in der Nahrungskette ist, bevor da irgendwas irgendwo runter geschoben wird 

Wenn dann müsste man in Subduktionszonen für mehrere Jahrtausende sichere Zwischenlager in 2-3 km Tiefe anlegen. Das würde ich in der Tat als technisch machbare Lösung halten, bei der der Müll zuverlässig im flüssigen Erdinneren verteilt wird. Dummerweise dürfte sowas mehr kosten, als wenn wir Hollywoodschauspieler bei typischem Stundenlohn die Energie aufm Laufrad produzieren lassen.




Forseti schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, der Erdboden ist voll von radioaktiven Elementen wie Uran, da macht der kleine Anteil der eventuell austritt auch nichts aus. Was meinst du wie viel Radioaktivität die Menschheit sowieso schon täglich im Meer entsorgt oder durch Verbrennen von Kohle in die Luft gepustet wird?


 
Im Gegensatz zu dem Atommüll, denn du hochkonzentriert ins Meer kippen willst, verteilt die Menschheit einen Großteil ihrer Emissionen extrem fein, so dass er relativ unproblematisch ist. (ausgenommen gewisse Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen, Verklappungsaktionen, Notkühlmaßnahmen,... - aber das ist eben auch wieder Kerntechnik  )


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. Mai 2011)

Das Projekt Desertec scheint interessant zu werden ,

finde ich sinnvoller als auf Häuserdächer, da hats genug Platz und da wird nicht rumgebaut. 

Da kann man sich dann ein 1000W Netzteil ohne schlechtes Gewissen zulegen. Wird aber wohl noch dauern..


----------



## Rolk (20. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wo Atomlobbyist Nr. 1 Brüdderle mehr oder weniger aus dem Weg geräumt ist geht es hoffentlich auch damit weiter:

Wie die Bundesregierung sauberen Strom aus Norwegen blockiert - REPORT MAINZ | SWR.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das Projekt Desertec scheint interessant zu werden ,
> 
> finde ich sinnvoller als auf Häuserdächer, da hats genug Platz und da wird nicht rumgebaut.
> 
> Da kann man sich dann ein 1000W Netzteil ohne schlechtes Gewissen zulegen. Wird aber wohl noch dauern..


 
Desertec ist imho der komplett verkehrte Ansatz - es sei denn, man ist Stromgroßkonzern mit Aussicht auf Staatsgelder und Angst vor dezentralen Lösungen... (oder Autolobbyist auf der Suche nach unendlichem Ausbaupotential, um das Millionenloch Energieverschwendung Elektroauto zu rechtfertigen)
Da sollen Milliarden in politisch höchst instabilen oder höchst fragwürdigen Gegenden in Großprojekten verbaut werden (was fast immer in einer ökologischen Katastrophe endet) und das man in weniger als 2-3 Jahrzehnten Hochspannugnsleitungen von so enormer Kapazität quer durch ganz Europa verlegt bekommt, glauben wohl auch nur die abgedrehtesten Lobbyisten. Dazu scheint man irgendwie der Meinung zu sein, dass ganz Nordafrika nur für Deutschland da ist...
Anlagen auf Hausdächern dagegen bedeuten wesentlich weniger Aufwand und auch wenn sie in Deutschland ein bißchen ineffizienter arbeiten: Das spart man durch die fehlenden Leitungen doppelt und dreifach wieder ein.

(aber wie gesagt: Allgemein ist Solarenergie in der derzeitigen, finanzlimitierten Situaion zweite Wahl. Noch haben wir viel mehr Potential für andere Energien)


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein ordentliches Auto über 100KW Leistung (+Verlustleistung) hat, dann kommen mir Elektroautos utopisch vor. Ich möchte nicht auf 200km/h verzichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht auf 200km/h verzichten



Wirst du aber, denn eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung in Europa ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, anders wird man die Klimaschutzbestimmungen nicht durchsetzen können und die Autolobby wird nicht ewig gegenhalten können, spätestens ein grüner Bundeskanzler wird das durchsetzen.


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

wer soll den noch Grün wählen wollen? vor 10 Minuten hatten wir gerade schon einen kompletten Stromausfall für 20 Sekunden...
Wird nur noch schlimmer werden, wenn man Wochenende nur 4 KKWs am Netz sind
scheiß Grünenpack


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> wer soll den noch Grün wählen wollen? vor 10 Minuten hatten wir gerade schon einen kompletten Stromausfall für 20 Sekunden...
> Wird nur noch schlimmer werden, wenn man Wochenende nur 4 KKWs am Netz sind


Woher weißt du, woran es liegt?


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Weil wir schon seit ich denken kann keine Stromausfälle mehr hier in der Stadt hatten. Es ist dunkel, die Solaranlagen produzieren keinen Strom, es ist windstill, die Windparks in Sichtweite stehen praktisch still, es ist Wochenende, die Leute verbrauchen viel Strom für ihre Freizeitaktivitäten 
Da muss man nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und man kann sich den Rest denken. Klar wird Strom aus dem Ausland hinzugekauft, aber die Leitungen sind schon seit Wochen an den Grenzen der Belastbarkeit...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Mai 2011)

Aber bevor du über die Grünen schimpfst solltest du dir wirklich sicher sein, dass sie daran Schuld sind...


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

Die Grünen produzieren in jeder Hinsicht nur Müll auch außerhalb der Energiepolitik. Traurig nur, dass die NPD auch für den Kernenergieausstieg ist, da bleibt keine Partei mehr die man wirklich wählen kann


----------



## Icejester (20. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wirst du aber, denn eine flächendeckende Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung in Europa ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, anders wird man die Klimaschutzbestimmungen nicht durchsetzen können und die Autolobby wird nicht ewig gegenhalten können, spätestens ein grüner Bundeskanzler wird das durchsetzen.


 
Dafür müßte es aber erstmal einen grünen Bundeskanzler geben. Und das wird sich doch wohl hoffentlich verhindern lassen.



Forseti schrieb:


> wer soll den noch Grün wählen wollen? vor 10 Minuten hatten wir gerade schon einen kompletten Stromausfall für 20 Sekunden...
> Wird nur noch schlimmer werden, wenn man Wochenende nur 4 KKWs am Netz sind
> scheiß Grünenpack



Das wird echt witzig. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt!


----------



## axel25 (20. Mai 2011)

@Forsetti: Nur dass es sonst bläßt und wir mehr als Genug Gasturbinenkraftwerke haben um sowas aufzufangen!
Ich schätze dein Stromausfall hängt eher an einem Problem im Stadt-Netz!
Und nur 4 KKWs? Machen die jetzt ale Revision?



> Das wird echt witzig. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das macht rein Garnix, ob jetzt 4 oder 9 KKWs am Netz sind, nochmal: Wir haben für sowas Kraftwerke, die ua. Lastspitzen oder den Ausfall großer Anlagen kompensieren sollen.
Und by the way, wo für gibt es schließlich ein europäisches Verbundnetz?


----------



## Forseti (20. Mai 2011)

das Verbundnetz hat wie gesagt auch nur eine begrenzte Kapazität
Gasturbinen brauchen aber auch ein paar Sekunden um anzuspringen, das läuft noch nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit  Der Ausfall ging ja auch nur ca. 20 Sekunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Weil wir schon seit ich denken kann keine Stromausfälle mehr hier in der Stadt hatten. Es ist dunkel, die Solaranlagen produzieren keinen Strom, es ist windstill, die Windparks in Sichtweite stehen praktisch still, es ist Wochenende, die Leute verbrauchen viel Strom für ihre Freizeitaktivitäten



Hier ists nicht windstill.




Icejester schrieb:


> Dafür müßte es aber erstmal einen grünen Bundeskanzler geben. Und das wird sich doch wohl hoffentlich verhindern lassen.



Mit Merkel wohl eher nicht.




axel25 schrieb:


> Und nur 4 KKWs? Machen die jetzt ale Revision?



Jup. N Teil wegen Moratorium vom Netz, n Teil wegen Defekten und Dauereparaturen vom Netz - und den Rest schickt man jetzt mal in Revision. Es gäbe eine Reihe von Reservekohlekraftwerken, die die Versorgungslücke der nächsten Tage füllen könnten - aber die großen Stromkonzerne haben sich dagegen entschieden, sie anzuschmeißen.
Mögliche Motivation mag sich jedert selbst denken....



> Das macht rein Garnix, ob jetzt 4 oder 9 KKWs am Netz sind, nochmal: Wir haben für sowas Kraftwerke, die ua. Lastspitzen oder den Ausfall großer Anlagen kompensieren sollen.



Lastspitzen dauern nicht mehrere Tage. Dafür haben, wie gesagt, Reservekraftwerke. Aber wenn die auch aus sind...



> Und by the way, wo für gibt es schließlich ein europäisches Verbundnetz?



Da sind heute schon einige sogenannte Nachrichtensendungen drauf rumgeritten - tschechischer Atomstrom und so. (Randnotiz: Tschechien produziert 85% seines Stromes nicht nuklear, die gesamte Leistung der eigenen Reaktoren würde kaum ausreichen, um die beiden größten deutschen Meiler zu ersetzen.)




Forseti schrieb:


> Gasturbinen brauchen aber auch ein paar Sekunden um anzuspringen, das läuft noch nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit  Der Ausfall ging ja auch nur ca. 20 Sekunden.


 
Bis afaik 10 Sekunden können wir über Batteriepuffer ausgleichen und Pumpspeicher müssten noch schneller reagieren. Nützt natürlich nichts, wenn das ganze Netz künstlich an die Grenze getrieben wird.


----------



## noxXx (21. Mai 2011)

Also das europäische Verbundnetz hat ja seine Stärken unter Beweis gestellt, als in Deutschland ein Kahn dafür gesorgt hat, dass in Madrid der Strom ausfällt.

Geothermie: Nach dem Energieerhaltungssatz ist es natürlich richtig, dass die Erde dadurch im Innern _theoretisch_ auskühlt (Effekt wie beschrieben minimal). Wer sich aber noch ein bisschen mehr mit Physik auskennt weiß, dass Druck Wärme erzeugt und dass im Erdinnern durch die Erdmasse und Anziehungskraft dieser Masse an sich wohl genügen Druck vorhanden ist und natürlich die bereits erwähnten Effekte durch Sonne und Mond.

Gezeitenkraftwerke: Warum unterstützen die Grünen eigentlich sowas? MMn haben Gezeitenkraftwerke folgendes Problem: Sie werden durch Turbinen angetrieben und, dies ist auch wieder eine physikalische Tatsache (sry hab Ende diesen Monats mündl. Physikprüfung ), die Drehung der Turbinen erzeugt Schwingungen (Schallwellen) im Wasser. Diese wiederum könnten (ich weiß es nicht genau, Bio hab ich so schnell es ging abgewählt) die Meeresbewohner stören (ihr wohnt wahrscheinlich auch nicht gern neben einem internationalen Flughafen oder Cape Canaveral) und z.B. die Kommunikation von Walen stören bzw. diese orientierungslos machen (funktioniert bei Fledermäusen ja auch mit hochfrequenten Tönen, und diese Turbinen werden sich garantiert auch nicht gerade langsam drehen, wenn sie Strom erzeugen sollen). Sind ja schon genügend Wale gestrandet (natürlich auch schon vor den Gezeitenkraftwerken und nicht erst seit dem).

AKW: Sind natürlich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Uran auch abgebaut, transportiert und angereichert werden muss, auch nicht CO2-neutral, ABER: Als Faustregel gilt, 1kg Uran erzeugt ca. so viel Energie wie 10t Kohle (haben wir zumindest in Physik so bestimmt). Und durch den Massenerhaltungssatz kann man sich ausrechnen, wieviel CO2 durch die Verbrennung von 10t Kohle wohl entsteht. Aber die Grünen wollen ja lieber Kohle- als Atomkraft.

Zur jetzigen Situation: Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, die AKWs vom Netz zu nehmen, da die Energie, die von diesen produziert wird/wurde, weiterhin verbraucht wird. D.h., diese Energie wird von anderen Kraftwerken (meist Kohle, Gas, Öl oder andere AKW; sei es im In- oder Ausland) erzeugt. Vor allem im EU-Ausland wird wohl keiner auf die Idee kommen, ein paar Windräder oder sonst was erneuerbares hinzustellen, weil wir hier in Deutschland unsere Kraftwerke abschalten. Da werden einfach vorhandene Kapazitäten stärker genutzt.
Deutschland macht sich mMn generell viel zu Abhängig in Sachen Energie. Z.B. beziehn wir Gas und Erdöl aus Russland (dass diese auch gerne mal den Hahn unter irgendwelchen Vorwänden zudrehen haben sie ja schon bewiesen), Strom kommt ja jetzt auch zur Genüge aus dem Ausland und Öl kommt neben Russland natürlich auch aus anderen Ländern (an dieser Stelle sei das Kartell OPEC und die ein oder andere Ölkrise, vor allem aus den 70ern, erwähnt).
Natürlich könnten AKWs einen auch nicht unabhängiger machen, da in Deutschland nur vergleichsweise kleine Uranvorkommen vorhanden sind. Aber vielleicht ist es besser, abhängig von Uran-Exportländern wie z.B. Namibia (natürlich sind auch hier wieder Länder wie USA, Kanada, Russland oder China am Werk), die damit ihr Geld verdienen, zu sein als von EU-Stromexporteuren, die auch so schon genug Geld bekommen (wie z.B. EU-Subventionen).

Jetzt mal ein Extrembeispiel zur jetzigen Situation (was ich hiermit AUSDRÜCKLICH weder für wünschenswert noch realistisch halte):
Angenommen, es entstünde eine Situation wie z.B. 1914 oder 1939/41, noch bevor sich hier jemand über Hunger beschweren könnte, hätten wir erstmal keine Probleme mehr, (Ironie on) unsere Städte durch Verdunkelung vor Fliegerbomben zu schützen (Ironie off) oder uns über steigende Spritpreise zu beschweren, da es mangels Sprit wohl auch keine Spritpreise geben würde. So könnte man weder 4 noch 6 Jahre lang durchhalten.

EDIT: Hier noch ein paar Nachteile bezüglich Gezeitenkraftwerke: http://www.gezeitenkraftwerke.info/nachteile.shtml


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Dafür müßte es aber erstmal einen grünen Bundeskanzler geben. Und das wird sich doch wohl hoffentlich verhindern lassen.


 
Das dachte die Union auch nicht von ihrem Stammland Baden-Würtemberg, dass das jemals in grüne Hände fallen kann.
Daher, abwarten und staunen.


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen,

zuerst zahlen wir über unsere Steuergelder die Subventionen für den Bau und Betrieb der AKWs.

Den Atomstrom zahlen wir direkt aus eigener Tasche, was dank zentrallisierter Monopole auch immer teurer wird.

Anschliesend werden wir vermutlich auch den Atomausstieg bezahlen dürfen, was dank Atomlobby-höriger Bundesregierung auch nicht billig werden wird.

Die Endlagerung zahlen auch wir Steuerzahler und Alle die nach uns kommen werden.

Als Dank dafür das wir fleissig das Melkvieh spielen dürfen, tragen wir  die Bevölkerung auch noch das gesamte Risiko und ein paar von uns dürfen sich dank Krebs 20 Jahre vorzeitig verabschieden.

Immer her mit einem grünen Bundeskanzler. Es kann diesbezüglich nur besser werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Anschliesend werden wir vermutlich auch den Atomausstieg bezahlen dürfen, was dank Atomlobby-höriger Bundesregierung auch nicht billig werden wird.



Nicht nur vermutlich. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Die Endlagerung zahlen auch wir Steuerzahler und Alle die nach uns kommen werden.



Das sowieso, oder willst du privaten Firmen das Entsorgen des Atommülls überlassen?
Die versenken den Kram in der Nordsee und gut, zu mehr würde es nicht reichen.
Oder die schiffen das nach Afrika oder Asien hin, wo andere den Kram ausbuddeln und an Terroristen verkaufen.


----------



## axel25 (21. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hier ists nicht windstill.´[/QOTE]
> 
> Dito. Wahrscheinlich waren die Windkraftwerke im Windpark auf Leerlauf getsellt. Siehe das, was du geschrieben hast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Mai 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Dito. Wahrscheinlich waren die Windkraftwerke im Windpark auf Leerlauf getsellt.



Es gibt kein "Leerlauf" bei WKA's, wenn se sich nicht dreht ist entweder kein Wind oder sie wird gewartet … WKA's sind immer im "Standby"!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "Leerlauf" bei WKA's, wenn se sich nicht dreht ist entweder kein Wind oder sie wird gewartet … WKA's sind immer im "Standby"!


 
Sehr komisch, ich hab schon Windkrafträder gesehen, die sich nicht gedreht haben, trotz Wind und keine Spur von Wartung, oder dauert eine Wartung eine Woche? 
Oder es war gerade kaputt, dann fehlte aber das "Out of order" Schild am Mast.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Mai 2011)

JA eine Wartung kann eine Woche dauern, besonders wenn es die Jahreswartung ist! 

Klar das eine WKA kaputt geht und deswegen steht ist natürlich auch möglich … ist eine logische Schlußfolgerung die man wohl nicht erwähnen muss, da wird aber kein "Out of Order"-Schild an die Anlage geklebt!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

noxXx schrieb:


> Geothermie: Nach dem Energieerhaltungssatz ist es natürlich richtig, dass die Erde dadurch im Innern _theoretisch_ auskühlt (Effekt wie beschrieben minimal). Wer sich aber noch ein bisschen mehr mit Physik auskennt weiß, dass Druck Wärme erzeugt und dass im Erdinnern durch die Erdmasse und Anziehungskraft dieser Masse an sich wohl genügen Druck vorhanden ist und natürlich die bereits erwähnten Effekte durch Sonne und Mond.



Druck erzeugt keine Wärme - sondern Kompression. Weiß nicht, ob das bei der Erde noch eine Rolle spielt, aber wenn man einen durch Unterdrucksetzung einmal erwärmten Körper wieder abkühlt, dann bleibt der auch kalt. Alles andere würde auch den ersten Hauptsatz der Themodynamik verletzen.



> Gezeitenkraftwerke: Warum unterstützen die Grünen eigentlich sowas? MMn haben Gezeitenkraftwerke folgendes Problem: Sie werden durch Turbinen angetrieben und, dies ist auch wieder eine physikalische Tatsache (sry hab Ende diesen Monats mündl. Physikprüfung ), die Drehung der Turbinen erzeugt Schwingungen (Schallwellen) im Wasser. Diese wiederum könnten (ich weiß es nicht genau, Bio hab ich so schnell es ging abgewählt) die Meeresbewohner stören (ihr wohnt wahrscheinlich auch nicht gern neben einem internationalen Flughafen oder Cape Canaveral) und z.B. die Kommunikation von Walen stören bzw. diese orientierungslos machen (funktioniert bei Fledermäusen ja auch mit hochfrequenten Tönen, und diese Turbinen werden sich garantiert auch nicht gerade langsam drehen, wenn sie Strom erzeugen sollen). Sind ja schon genügend Wale gestrandet (natürlich auch schon vor den Gezeitenkraftwerken und nicht erst seit dem).



Die deutschen Grünen unterstützten die afaik schon allein aufgrund fehlender Standorte nicht. International laufen Projekte zur Erforschung, aber prinzipiell werden die Dinger eher langsamdrehend konstruiert und sollten somit unprobelmatisch leise ausgeführt werden können. Im Vergleich zum Lärm durch Schifffahrt sind sie bis auf weiteres lächerlich. (Da stellt sich für eine "grüne" Partei aber auch zunehmend ein Problem dar. Denn auf der einen Seite ist das Wasser -neben der Schiene- prinzipiell der energieefizienteste Transportweg, auf der anderen Seite fehlt es der Schifffahrt in ihrer heutigen Form massiv an Emissionsvorschriften - egal ob Lärm, Schadstoffe im Wasser oder Schadstoffe in der Luft. Da wäre verdammt viel zu tun, was aber die Reeder in ziemliche Probleme bringen würde)



> AKW: Sind natürlich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Uran auch abgebaut, transportiert und angereichert werden muss, auch nicht CO2-neutral, ABER: Als Faustregel gilt, 1kg Uran erzeugt ca. so viel Energie wie 10t Kohle (haben wir zumindest in Physik so bestimmt). Und durch den Massenerhaltungssatz kann man sich ausrechnen, wieviel CO2 durch die Verbrennung von 10t Kohle wohl entsteht. Aber die Grünen wollen ja lieber Kohle- als Atomkraft.



Klimaschutz vs. Umweltschutz & Grundrechte künftiger Generationen & langfristige Rentabilität. Atomkraft wiegt verdammt schwer bei den letzten drei Punkten, ist aber nicht der einzige Weg zu ersterem.



> Vor allem im EU-Ausland wird wohl keiner auf die Idee kommen, ein paar Windräder oder sonst was erneuerbares hinzustellen, weil wir hier in Deutschland unsere Kraftwerke abschalten.



Eine ganze Reihe von europäischen Ländern arbeitet intensiv am Ausbau der erneuerbaren und nicht alle davon haben eigene AKWs zu ersetzen.



> Strom kommt ja jetzt auch zur Genüge aus dem Ausland



Zum 2135ß278523 Mal :rollen  : Deutschland EXPORTIERT Strom.



> EDIT: Hier noch ein paar Nachteile bezüglich Gezeitenkraftwerke: Gezeitenkraftwerk Nachteile



Lass die Propaganda stecken.
Seit über 20 Jahren kommt niemand mehr auf die Idee, Gezeiten mittels Stauwerken zu nutzen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sowieso, oder willst du privaten Firmen das Entsorgen des Atommülls überlassen?



Man könnte zumindest darauf achten, welche "Steuerzahler" die Kosten schultern müssen. Privatpersonen? alle Unternehmen? Atom-Stromversorger?




axel25 schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier ists nicht windstill.´
> ...



Das glaube ich eher nicht -die großen Konzerne haben ja eben kaum in eigene Windparks investiert (eher in Werbung, um die 2-3 Mühlen marketingwirksam in Szene zu setzen ). Ich wollte nur andeuten, dass es vollkommen normal ist, dass in der ein oder anderen Region mal keine effiziente Stromproduktion aus Wind möglich ist - dass das aber auch keine Rolle spielt, weil die Kraftwerke ja nicht nur in dort stehen und im weiträumigen Durchschnitt immer was los ist.



> Ich meinte her Norwegen und Frankreich. Letzteres ist zwar auch Atomstrom, aber besser als nix


 
Schon klar, was du meinst - und sicherlich wäre Frankreich im Moment eine gute Addresse. Die Temperaturen müssten noch niedrig genug sein, damit die ohne große Klimaanlagenlast und mit genug Wasser einen Überschuss aus ihren Meilern holen können - und das wäre ja auch keineswegs unüblich, wenn im europäischen Verbundnetz mal lokal ein paar mehr Wartungen konzentriert anfallen.
Ich wollte eher betonen, wie einige Medien mit der Situation umgehen. Denn Temelin mag zwar n gutes Thema sein, wenn man Angst vor ausländischen Atomkraftwerken machen will (eigentlich ist es auch ein sehr gutes, wenn man Angst vor AKWs allgemein verbreiten möchte - aber das ist dann eine Frage der Beitragsgestaltung und in letzter Zeit hat die deutsche Atomlobby verdammt viel in Richtung des deutsch vs. nicht-deutsch Vergleiches gestaltet), aber es ist ein absolut lächerliches Thema, wenn man eine Stromversorgungslücke in Deutschland heraufbeschwören und kompensieren will. Da fehlt einfach die Leistung.
In Frankreich wäre die da, aber da sind die Atomkraftwerke ja auf dem gleichen technischen Stand, wie die deutschen . . .



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "Leerlauf" bei WKA's, wenn se sich nicht dreht ist entweder kein Wind oder sie wird gewartet … WKA's sind immer im "Standby"!


 
WKAs werden sehr wohl und oft abgeschaltet, auch ohne Wartung und mit Wind. Das ist zwingend nötig, denn die Netze sind vielerorts gar nicht in der Lage, die maximale Leistung der Anlagen aufzunehmen (sind halt für rheinländische Atomkraftwerke ausgelegt und werden von Betreibern "ausgebaut", denen letztere gehören...), so dass Teile des Parks abgeschaltet werden können. In Extremfällen sind die Anlagen selbst nicht in der Lage, den maximalen Wind zu verkraften, und müssen aus Eigenschutz gedrosselt werden. (würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen, die Lager so groß zu dimensionieren, wenn man den Strom dann eh nicht los wird)


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht nur vermutlich.


 
Es gibt einen Atomausstieg der soviel kostet wie er eben kostet und dann gibt es noch einen Atomausstieg an dem selbst die AKW Betreiber verdienen werden. Warts mal ab für welche Variante unsere schwarz gelbe Regierung sorgen wird, wenn sie nicht genug Gegenwind bekommt.  




> Das sowieso, oder willst du privaten Firmen das Entsorgen des Atommülls überlassen?
> Die versenken den Kram in der Nordsee und gut, zu mehr würde es nicht reichen.
> Oder die schiffen das nach Afrika oder Asien hin, wo andere den Kram ausbuddeln und an Terroristen verkaufen.


Momentan läuft es nicht anderst. Das Zeug lagert in irgendwelchen schlecht geschützten Hallen auf dem Kraftwerksgelände oder kommt direkt nach Russland zur Wiederaufbereitung. Mindestens 80% können nicht wiederaufbereitet werden und bleiben in Russland und rosten in Stahlfässer verpackt fröhlich vor sich hin. Als es noch Wiederaufbereitungsanlagen in Europa gab wurden diese 80% direkt im Atlantik verklappt.

Der Atommüll müsste unter staatlicher Aufsicht sicher gelagert werden (wo auch immer das möglich ist) und die Produzenten  von dem Zeug hätten von Anfang an an den Kosten kräftig beteiligt werden müssen. Dann hätten wir heute nur einen Bruchteil von dem Zeug zu entsorgen.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Energiepolitik: Polen will seine ersten Atomkraftwerke bauen - Nachrichten Politik - WELT ONLINE
Polen bleibt bei seinen AKW-Plänen | Politik | RIA Novosti
Bald wird Polen auch ihr erstes KKW haben, dann hat noch ein Land in Europa solche Anlagen


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2011)

Jawohl, noch eine Zeitbombe die uns unsere guten Nachbarn direkt an die Grenze stellen und manche von uns freuen sich darüber auch noch.


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> WKAs werden sehr wohl und oft abgeschaltet, auch ohne Wartung und mit Wind. Das ist zwingend nötig, denn die Netze sind vielerorts gar nicht in der Lage, die maximale Leistung der Anlagen aufzunehmen (sind halt für rheinländische Atomkraftwerke ausgelegt und werden von Betreibern "ausgebaut", denen letztere gehören...), so dass Teile des Parks abgeschaltet werden können.



Richtig Parkabschaltungen werden gemacht aus den genannten Gründen mir ging es aber um den Begriff "Leerlauf" und den hat nun mal keine WKA! 
Und von Abschaltung und deren "nicht vorkommen" hab ich auch gar nichts geschrieben … 




> In Extremfällen sind die Anlagen selbst nicht in der Lage, den maximalen Wind zu verkraften, und müssen aus Eigenschutz gedrosselt werden. (würde ja auch keinen Sinn machen, die Lager so groß zu dimensionieren, wenn man den Strom dann eh nicht los wird)


Da Bedarf es noch nicht mal Extremfälle um eine WKA zu regeln.  Die Steuerung einer WKA läuft über eine interne SPS und die ist halt so programmiert das eine WKA ab einer gewissen Windgeschwindigkeit anfängt zu produzieren (meist bei ca 3,5 m/s) und erreicht ihre *maximale Leistung sogar schon bei ca. 8 m/s*, das sie bei höheren Windgeschwindigkeiten gedrosselt werden muss (entweder durch Tips (drehbare Flügelenden) oder durch Pitch-Steuerung (Anstellwinkel der einzelnen Rotorblätter)) sollte klar sein. Aber bevor du jetzt auch noch eine Sturmschutzschaltung erwähnen wirst … ja auch die gibt es und spricht bei 120 km/h Wind an, dort wird die Aerodynamik der Anlage soweit geregelt das sie selbst dem Wind am wenigsten Angriffsfläche bietet, soll heißen die Windnachführung sorgt dafür das der Rotor im Wind steht und die Rotorblätter bieten den geringsten Widerstand durch ihre Anstellwinkel. Doch wenn eine WKA abgestellt wird trudelt sie trotzdem, das heißt der Rotor ist immer in Bewegung, allein schon aus den Grund um mechanische Belastungen zu verhindern die durch einen mechanisch gebremsten Rotor entstehen würden.

PS: Ab Windgeschwindigkeiten von ca. 13 m/s kann man eh keine höhere Leistung der Anlagen erzielen, das liegt aber nicht an irgendwelchen Lagern und auch nicht an dem Strom den du dann nicht loswirst, sondern da hat die Physik ein Riegel vorgeschoben soweit ich mich noch an meine Ausbildung erinnern kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum 2135ß278523 Mal :rollen  : Deutschland EXPORTIERT Strom.



Es kommt darauf an, wie die Anforderungen sind, besonders in örtlichen Regionen kann es auch schon mal sein, dass kurzfristig Strom importiert werden muss, aber das bekommt der normale Nutzer eh nicht mit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte zumindest darauf achten, welche "Steuerzahler" die Kosten schultern müssen. Privatpersonen? alle Unternehmen? Atom-Stromversorger?



Mir ging es da nicht um die Kosten, sondern rein um die Entsorgung. Gib ein Anzahl Leuten Mülltüten und lass sie den Inhalt in die Mülltonne werfen, was denkst du, wie viele werden darunter sein, die zu faul sind, eine Mülltonne aufzusuchen und den Kram in die Landschaft werfen?
Bei Unternehmen ist das noch extremer. Sie erhalten den Auftrag, den Kram zu entsorgen. Alles mögliche wird gefälscht, Leute bestochen und der Kram wird in die Nordsee gekippt, anstatt es richtig zu entsorgen. Das kommt alle Naselang vor, mit jeder Art von Müll, wieso sollte das bei Atommüll anders sein, wenn es Privatunternehmen machen?
Deswegen muss das der Staat machen, unabhängig kontrolliert, versteht sich, aber natürlich muss die Last der Entsorgung erst mal von denen getragen werden, die sie zu verantworten haben (leider gehört der Staat auch dazu, da er den Kram ja subventioniert hat).



Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Atomausstieg der soviel kostet wie er eben kostet und dann gibt es noch einen Atomausstieg an dem selbst die AKW Betreiber verdienen werden. Warts mal ab für welche Variante unsere schwarz gelbe Regierung sorgen wird, wenn sie nicht genug Gegenwind bekommt.



Die Energielobby ist mächtig, das musste auch Rot/Grün einsehen, als sie den verweichlichten Atomausstieg seinerzeit angeleiert haben. Die Frage ist halt, wie "hart" ist eine mögliche Grün/Rote () in diesem Bereich? Dass mit Schwarz/Gelb nichts passiert, bzw. alles so weiter läuft, wie bisher, ist klar, dafür muss man keine Glaskugel haben. Die Endlagerung wird so lange verschleppt, bis man es irgendwo auf der Welt entsorgen kann (ohne viel Aufsehen zu erregen).
Inzwischen werden ja an den AKWs direkt Zwischenlager gebaut, Hauptsache nicht mehr durch die Landschaft kutschieren, aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn. 
(Wiederaufbereitung ist dann auch überflüssig)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

Wiederaufbereitung ist iirc gestoppt, iirc durch rot/grün, weil es schlichtweg keine einigermaßen saubere Anlage dafür gibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

Deswegen gibts ja auch das Zwischenlager an den AKWs, damit man es nicht mehr hin und her fahren muss, nimmst du die Sache aus der Öffentlichkeit, vergessen einige das schon (irgendwann).
12 Zwischenlager an AKW-Standorten - Greenpeace, Artikel zum Thema Atomkraft


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Verwenden die Amis und Russen den "Atommüll" nicht auch zur Herstellung von Uranmunition und für die Panzerherstellung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

Nö, das ist abgereichertes Uran, das in der Regel selbst schon ein Abfallprodukt ist, z.B. bei Brennstäbe oder Waffen.
Und Panzer baut man daraus nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2011)

Die Amis nutzen abgereichertes Uran auch zur Panzerung von Panzern.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

Wenn man abgereichertes Uran für die Panzerung verwendet baut man doch die Panzer aus dem "Atommüll". So eine Uranpanzerung würde sich in den Leopard Panzern bestimmt auch gut machen. Oder 88er Flugabwehrgeschütze mit Uranmunition


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Amis nutzen abgereichertes Uran auch zur Panzerung von Panzern.



Hast du da mal einen Link?
Soweit ist weiß, macht das keiner mehr.



Forseti schrieb:


> Wenn man abgereichertes Uran für die Panzerung verwendet baut man doch die Panzer aus dem "Atommüll". So eine Uranpanzerung würde sich in den Leopard Panzern bestimmt auch gut machen. Oder 88er Flugabwehrgeschütze mit Uranmunition


 
Wie gesagt, das Uran stammt nicht aus Atommüll, es ist selbst schon Atommüll.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

M1 Abrams


> Seit der Operation „Desert Storm“, in der die 2000 eingesetzten M1A1 das Rückgrat der Alliierten Streitkräfte in Kuwait bildeten, werden alle neuen Abrams mit einer speziellen Panzerung aus abgereichertem Uran ausgerüstet.


Uranmunition Ob das abgereicherte Uran Abfall aus der Urananreicherung oder nacher als Abfall aus dem Reaktor kommt macht doch keinen Unterschied  Uranmunition wurde außerdem im 2. WK von uns Deutschen erfunden


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Mai 2011)

Schon krass das wir mit Uranmunition um uns ballern, das Zeug ist ja auch noch Radioaktiv


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Mai 2011)

Ich denke, dass du nicht an radioaktiver Verseuchung stirbst, wenn du mit Uranmunition getroffen wirst. 
Wobei die Radioaktivität natürlich ein Problem ist, nicht nur für den, der getroffen wird, praktisch für alle, denn abschirmen ist ja nicht so einfach.


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

die beste Wirkung von Uranmunition ist, dass sie sich beim Einschlag selbst entzündet und Temperaturen bis zu 5000°C entstehen. Da werden die Leute im Panzer schön gegrillt


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Mai 2011)

Ja, finde es nur dumm radioaktive Materialien nur wegen ihrer Dichte zu nutzen..,

Wenn man zum Beispiel bedenkt mit welcher Feuerrate der Apache mit dem MG um sich schiesst, wird mit der Munition nicht gerade zimperlich umgegangen, da können die ja gleich nen 1Tonnen Uranklotz hinstellen


----------



## Forseti (21. Mai 2011)

als Alternative könnte man Gaußgewehre/Gaußkanonen einsetzen, die haben Geschosse haben dann Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 100km/s und würde den Nachteil geringerer Dichte ersetzen


----------



## axel25 (21. Mai 2011)

1. Die Radioaktivität von abgereichertem Uran ist sehr gering, Schäden durch Strahlungw waren meines Wissens nach bisher nicht nachweisbar. Davon abgesehen, das die Dinger auch erstmal in Hülsen stecken, die einen Teil der Strahlung abfängt, denke ich nciht, dass die Leute, die damit in Kontakt kommmen, irgendwie an Strahlung sterben.

Und bei Uranmunition geht es auch um die Hitzewirkung.


----------



## Abufaso (21. Mai 2011)

Und um die enorme Einschlagskraft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ja, finde es nur dumm radioaktive Materialien nur wegen ihrer Dichte zu nutzen..,
> 
> Wenn man zum Beispiel bedenkt mit welcher Feuerrate der Apache mit dem MG um sich schiesst, wird mit der Munition nicht gerade zimperlich umgegangen, da können die ja gleich nen 1Tonnen Uranklotz hinstellen



Für den Apache gibts afaik keine Uranmunition - neben der A10 sollten nur die Cobra und Harriers der Marines Uran aus der Luft verteilen. Aber quasi alle Panzerfahrzeuge verwenden das Zeug 




axel25 schrieb:


> 1. Die Radioaktivität von abgereichertem Uran ist sehr gering, Schäden durch Strahlungw waren meines Wissens nach bisher nicht nachweisbar. Davon abgesehen, das die Dinger auch erstmal in Hülsen stecken, die einen Teil der Strahlung abfängt, denke ich nciht, dass die Leute, die damit in Kontakt kommmen, irgendwie an Strahlung sterben.



Äh: Um die Leute, die das Zeug verwenden, um andere umzubringen, gehts nicht wirklich. Da kann man nur "selbst schuld" sagen. Aber nach dem Einsatz steckt nichts mehr in irgend einer Hülle, das ist als feinster Staub verteilt. Und denke nicht, dass außer den Lungen der örtlichen Bevölkerung irgendwer die Partikel wieder aus der Umgebung filtert...




Forseti schrieb:


> als Alternative könnte man Gaußgewehre/Gaußkanonen einsetzen, die haben Geschosse haben dann Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 100km/s und würde den Nachteil geringerer Dichte ersetzen


 
Ich glaube, langsam aber sicher sollte man wieder zu Energiepolitik zurückkehren...


----------



## Seabound (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> als Alternative könnte man Gaußgewehre/Gaußkanonen einsetzen, die haben Geschosse haben dann Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 100km/s und würde den Nachteil geringerer Dichte ersetzen


 

Wolframmunition tuts fast genauso gut wie Uranzeugs  Die Uranmuni is aber billiger herzustellen...


----------



## axel25 (22. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh: Um die Leute, die das Zeug verwenden, um andere umzubringen, gehts nicht wirklich. Da kann man nur "selbst schuld" sagen. Aber nach dem Einsatz steckt nichts mehr in irgend einer Hülle, das ist als feinster Staub verteilt. Und denke nicht, dass außer den Lungen der örtlichen Bevölkerung irgendwer die Partikel wieder aus der Umgebung filtert...


 
Hm, auch wieder wahr. Woebi hier vermutlich das Problem eher sein dürfte, dass du ein Schwermetall einatmest. Und dann wäre wohl auch Wolfram nicht das beste, oder?
So oder so, ich denke nicht, dass du bei Uranmunition an der Strahlung stirbst.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wolframmunition tuts fast genauso gut wie Uranzeugs  Die Uranmuni is aber billiger herzustellen...


 
Das stimmt. Was aber schon verwunderlich ist. Wolfram kommt etwa 10x häufiger vor als Uran, sofern die Angaben im Periodensystem stimmen. Ist die Nachfrage nach Wolfram über 10x höher als für Uran oder wie kommt der Preis zu Stande.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Hm, auch wieder wahr. Woebi hier vermutlich das Problem eher sein dürfte, dass du ein Schwermetall einatmest. Und dann wäre wohl auch Wolfram nicht das beste, oder?



Die verwendeten Wolfram-Keramiken stehen auch im Verdacht, hochgradig krebserregend zu sein, ja.
Aber die Strahlungswirkung selbst kleinster Mengen Uran im Körper dürfte die Giftwirkung bei weitem übersteigen.




Forseti schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Was aber schon verwunderlich ist. Wolfram kommt etwa 10x häufiger vor als Uran, sofern die Angaben im Periodensystem stimmen. Ist die Nachfrage nach Wolfram über 10x höher als für Uran oder wie kommt der Preis zu Stande.




```
Topic
                                                   |
                                                   V
Abgereichertes Uran ist ein Abfallprodukt der Kernindustrie - nichts ist billiger, als Müll.
                                                   ^
                                                   |
                                                 Topic
```


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

definiere kleinste Mengen? Ich glaube wir nehmen so schon jeden Tag über Luft und Essen bis zu 10 Mikrogramm pro kg Körpergewicht an Uran auf.

Und Müll ist ja nur so lange Müll, wie man damit nichts brauchbares anfangen kann. Sobald man darauf Waffen und Panzerungen herstellen kann, ist es ja kein wirklicher Müll mehr und wird bestimmt von vielen Ländern nachgefragt


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Und Müll ist ja nur so lange Müll, wie man damit nichts brauchbares anfangen kann. Sobald man darauf Waffen und Panzerungen herstellen kann, ist es ja kein wirklicher Müll mehr und wird bestimmt von vielen Ländern nachgefragt


 
Trotzdem ist er günstig, weil er ja schon da ist, man muss ihn nicht extra herstellen und daraus dann Munition machen ist sicher auch nicht schwer.

Wie die Schädigung durch die Radioaktivität ist, weiß ich so nicht, aber so stark strahlt es nun auch nicht, sofern man es also nicht über einen zu langen Zeitraum in entsprechenden Dosen aufnimmt, ist es eher ungefährlich. Andere Schwermetalle, die wir über die Nahrung aufnehmen, sind da doch eher gefährlich.

Aber wenn du über Uranmunition oder Munition/Geschosse allgemein reden willst, solltest du einen extra Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich finde es ja interessant, wie die Umfrage praktisch seit Tagen 50/50 ist 
Gibt wohl doch keinen eindeutigen Konsens zum Ausstieg, wie es einen die Leute in den Medien weismachen wollen


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2011)

Naja einige haben auch nur einen Ausgleich hergestellt … kann man ja auch bei denen in den Post lesen.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Das kann sein, ich habe jetzt nicht alle 59 Seiten durchgelesen. Aber auf eine 2/3 Mehrheit würde man in einer repräsentativen anonymen Umfrage wo nicht nur die Grünen und Linken befragt werden eher nicht kommen 
Mir persönlich wäre Ökostrom nicht 1 Cent pro KWh mehr wert, das Geld verwende ich lieber um noch mehr Strom zu verbrauchen 
An Tagen wo ich ganztägig zu Hause bin können es schon mal gerne 50KWh oder mehr werden (heute bisher 29KWh)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja interessant, wie die Umfrage praktisch seit Tagen 50/50 ist



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich noch gar nicht abgestimmt habe.
Moment.. ich mache das mal, dann ist die Sache wieder eindeutig.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Verräter 
aber eine Stimme Unterschied fällt ja zum Glück noch in den Bereich der Messungenauigkeiten


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Viele haben aber ohne Sinn und Verstand abgestimmt, also repräsentativ für das Forum ist was anderes.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Und die Ersten haben schon vor zwei Monaten abgestimmt, seit dem hat sich die Meinung von einigene eventuell schon wieder geändert  Am besten man würde die Umfrage zurücksetzen und alle noch einmal abstimmen lassen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2011)

Wozu … deine Meinung hat sich doch auch nicht geändert, dein Traum ist ja ein AKW im Garten.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne da aber genug Leute die fast wöchentlich ihre Meinung ändern. Das ist ähnlich wie in den Politikumfragen, welche Partei man wählen würde, wenn nächste Woche Wahl wäre


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2011)

Das liegt aber an der Persönlichkeit, wenn man keine starke hat ist man halt wankelmütig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich kenne da aber genug Leute die fast wöchentlich ihre Meinung ändern. Das ist ähnlich wie in den Politikumfragen, welche Partei man wählen würde, wenn nächste Woche Wahl wäre


 
Politiker müssen ihre Meinung auch ständig ändern, denn die Wähler machen das ja auch. 
Guckst du dir aber eine repräsentative Umfrage an, kommt Atomstrom schlechter weg als hier.
(Windkraftwerke will aber auch keiner vor der Haustür haben )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja interessant, wie die Umfrage praktisch seit Tagen 50/50 ist



Kommen überhaupt noch neue Stimmen dazu?




Forseti schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre Ökostrom nicht 1 Cent pro KWh mehr wert, das Geld verwende ich lieber um noch mehr Strom zu verbrauchen



Also wenn ich zu unseren geschätzen Biblisbetreibern wechseln würde, müsste ich 2,5 Cent mehr zahlen, als jetzt mit 100% erneuerbaren...
Firmenpolitik hat noch immer den größten Einfluss auf die Preise.




> An Tagen wo ich ganztägig zu Hause bin können es schon mal gerne 50KWh oder mehr werden (heute bisher 29KWh)


 
Wer das Geld und die Planeten hat... 



Forseti schrieb:


> Am besten man würde die Umfrage zurücksetzen und alle noch einmal abstimmen lassen.


 
Technisch unmöglich. Ich könnte zwar das Abstimmungsergebniss auf 0 senken, aber ob man schon abgestimmt hat, wird für jeden einzeln in den Profilen gespeichert.



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich kenne da aber genug Leute die fast wöchentlich ihre Meinung ändern. Das ist ähnlich wie in den Politikumfragen, welche Partei man wählen würde, wenn nächste Woche Wahl wäre


 
Ich liebe Leute, die keine Ahnung aber ne Meinung haben


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Das stimmt, immer weniger Leute begrüßen Windkraftwerke, da sie den Blick auf Landschaft verschlechtern. Bis zu 200m große Ungetüme möchte nicht jeder zu Hauf in der Nachbarschaft stehen haben. Die stören mich sogar als jemanden den die Umwelt/Natur egal ist. Aber die Grünen sind ja sowieso immer gegen alles auch wenn es grüner nicht mehr geht, ohne dass man in das Mittelalter zurück kehrt. Man könnte ja wieder eine Mauer bauen und auf eine Seite dann die Grünen im Mittelalter leben lassen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roK9qz_Kzco&feature=relatedpasst da ganz gut


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommen überhaupt noch neue Stimmen dazu?



Ich hab vor ein paar Minuten abgestimmt, hatte ja noch nicht. 
Das Ergebnis ist also eindeutig, die Lobbyisten haben verloren. 



Forseti schrieb:


> Die stören mich sogar als *jemanden den die Umwelt/Natur egal ist.*


 
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage, sieht man heute eher selten. 
Wieso ist sie dir egal?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht hat er eh nicht vor, noch länger als 2-3 Jahrzehnte zu leben...


Hat eigentlich irgendjemand aus der "immer mehr Leute sind gegen WKA" ne Statistik dazu? Kann ich nämlich weder aus den Medien noch aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus nachvollziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Ich auch nicht, ich höre das nur subjektiv heraus, wenn ich mit Leuten darüber rede, was man so bauen soll (angeblich ist der Ausstieg ja nun doch besiegelt, wenn ich daran denke, was ich gestern gesehen habe).
Da sind eben einige bei (die Mehrheit halt), die zwar für Windkraft sind, aber eben nicht bei ihnen in der Gegend, sondern woanders.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Windkraftgegner im Internet listet gefühlte 100 Vereine, die gegen Windkraftanlagen sind 
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/Niedersachsen/362731/Widerstand-gegen-Windkraftanlagen-waechst.html ein Artikel vom letzten Monat



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er eh nicht vor, noch länger als 2-3 Jahrzehnte zu leben...   Hat eigentlich irgendjemand aus der "immer mehr Leute sind gegen WKA" ne Statistik dazu? Kann ich nämlich weder aus den Medien noch aus persönlicher Erfahrung heraus nachvollziehen.


Ich fürchte ich werde der Welt womöglich noch lange erhalten bleiben. Ein Alter von 130 Jahre wäre mein Ziel, sofern ich das geistig fit erleben darf. Dafür verzichte ich auch gerne weiter auf Alkohol, Zigaretten und andere Drogen  Die Chancen stehen zumindest für 100 nicht schlecht, in Familie und Verwandschaft sind fast alle die unter 90 gestorben wegen Unfällen verabschiedet.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Mai 2011)

Diese Artikel kann man auch von AKW-Gegnern lesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Windkraftgegner im Internet listet gefühlte 100 Vereine, die gegen Windkraftanlagen sind
> Widerstand gegen Windkraftanlagen wächst | WESER-KURIER ein Artikel vom letzten Monat


 
Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie viele Vereine gegen Atomkraft sind.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Die Propagandamaschine arbeitet halt in beide Richtungen und mit den Ängsten der Menschen lässt sich auch besser spielen


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich fürchte ich werde der Welt womöglich noch lange erhalten bleiben. Ein Alter von 130 Jahre wäre mein Ziel, sofern ich das geistig fit erleben darf. Dafür verzichte ich auch gerne weiter auf Alkohol, Zigaretten und andere Drogen


 
Ja genau, 130 Jahre alt werden und ein AKW im Garten stehen haben wollen. Ich sehe da einen Widerspruch.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich nicht, die Studien, dass die Krebsrate in der nähe von KKWs höher ist als normal, sehe ich nicht als besonders vertrauenswürdig an. Die Leute in Kernkraft betrieben Kriegsschiffen und Ubooten bekommen auch nicht mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit Krebs als Leute die weit weg von einem KKW wohnen.


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich nicht, die Studien, dass die Krebsrate in der nähe von KKWs höher ist als normal, sehe ich nicht als besonders vertrauenswürdig an. Die Leute in Kernkraft betrieben Kriegsschiffen und Ubooten bekommen auch nicht mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit Krebs als Leute die weit weg von einem KKW wohnen.


 
So etwas nennt man auch Ignoranz.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ignorant sind Leute die jeden Tag eine oder mehrere Schachtel Zigaretten rauchen und am besten noch eine Flasche Schnaps dazu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, ich höre das nur subjektiv heraus, wenn ich mit Leuten darüber rede, was man so bauen soll (angeblich ist der Ausstieg ja nun doch besiegelt, wenn ich daran denke, was ich gestern gesehen habe).
> Da sind eben einige bei (die Mehrheit halt), die zwar für Windkraft sind, aber eben nicht bei ihnen in der Gegend, sondern woanders.



Nuja, dass es Leute gegen WKAs sind, und zwar um so mehr, je weniger Ahnung und Erfahrung sie haben, ist ja nichts neues. Die Frage war aber, ob es MEHR werden. Mehr Vereine - ggf. schon. Nach dem Ende von Rot-Grün schlieft der Ausbau ja ziemlich ein, jetzt wird auf Teufel komm raus so getan, als arbeite man an einer Energiewende - da gibt es natürlich etwas mehr, wogegen man Initiativen gründen kann. Aber wie gesagt: Sind die Einstellungen neu? Oder waren die gleichen Leute auch schon vor 20 Jahren dagegen?
Aus meiner (unzureichenden) Beobachtung würde ich nämlich sogar eher zu einem sinkenden Widerstand tendieren und deutsche, insbesondere aufm Land, sind dem Vorurteil nach ja sowieso immer dagegen -egal was-, nicht erst seit heute.



Forseti schrieb:


> Windkraftgegner im Internet listet gefühlte 100 Vereine, die gegen Windkraftanlagen sind
> Widerstand gegen Windkraftanlagen wächst | WESER-KURIER ein Artikel vom letzten Monat



Siehe oben: Passt nicht auf meine Frage.
Aber nett, dass der Autor es positiv hervorhebt, dass der Interviewte sogar Muskelkraft durch Strom ersetzt - solche Leute sollte man als erstes zur Energieentwicklung befragen.



> Ich fürchte ich werde der Welt womöglich noch lange erhalten bleiben. Ein Alter von 130 Jahre wäre mein Ziel, sofern ich das geistig fit erleben darf. Dafür verzichte ich auch gerne weiter auf Alkohol, Zigaretten und andere Drogen  Die Chancen stehen zumindest für 100 nicht schlecht, in Familie und Verwandschaft sind fast alle die unter 90 gestorben wegen Unfällen verabschiedet.



Dann solltest du dir vielleicht 1-2 mehr Gedanken darüber machen, was ein angenehmer Lebensstandard kostet, wenn die Ökosphäre zunehmend weniger selbstverständliche Dienstleistungen bereitstellt und die Gesellschaft zunehmend mehr Altlasten finanzieren muss.



Forseti schrieb:


> Ich nicht, die Studien, dass die Krebsrate in der nähe von KKWs höher ist als normal, sehe ich nicht als besonders vertrauenswürdig an. Die Leute in Kernkraft betrieben Kriegsschiffen und Ubooten bekommen auch nicht mit einer höheren Wahrscheinlichkeit Krebs als Leute die weit weg von einem KKW wohnen.


 
Die machen die Dinger auch nicht alle 1-2 Jahre auf und haben Kostenminimierung als oberstes Betriebsziel. Das ganze Jahr über in der Nähe des Reaktors leben sie auch nicht.


----------



## Rolk (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ignorant sind Leute die jeden Tag eine oder mehrere Schachtel Zigaretten rauchen und am besten noch eine Flasche Schnaps dazu



Und Leute die glauben Strahlung wäre unschädlich...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nuja, dass es Leute gegen WKAs sind, und zwar um so mehr, je weniger Ahnung und Erfahrung sie haben, ist ja nichts neues. Die Frage war aber, ob es MEHR werden. Mehr Vereine - ggf. schon. Nach dem Ende von Rot-Grün schlieft der Ausbau ja ziemlich ein, jetzt wird auf Teufel komm raus so getan, als arbeite man an einer Energiewende - da gibt es natürlich etwas mehr, wogegen man Initiativen gründen kann. Aber wie gesagt: Sind die Einstellungen neu? Oder waren die gleichen Leute auch schon vor 20 Jahren dagegen?
> Aus meiner (unzureichenden) Beobachtung würde ich nämlich sogar eher zu einem sinkenden Widerstand tendieren und deutsche, insbesondere aufm Land, sind dem Vorurteil nach ja sowieso immer dagegen -egal was-, nicht erst seit heute.


 
Bist du also auch der Meinung, dass die "Dagegen sein, egal gegen was, Hauptsache dagegen" Stimmung zugenommen hat?
Die Grünen werden ja von dieser Welle (mit)getragen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nett, dass der Autor es positiv hervorhebt, dass der Interviewte sogar Muskelkraft durch Strom ersetzt - solche Leute sollte man als erstes zur Energieentwicklung befragen.



Hmm. neues Betätigungsfeld für 1 Euro Jobber: Am Generator in die Pedale treten.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie unschädlich ist, aber wenn das Krebsrisiko merklich steigen würde, dürften wohl keine Leute in einem KKW arbeiten, bzw. die Leute würden es nicht freiwillig oder nur gegen hohe Löhne tun. KKWs sind hinreichend gegen Strahlungsaustritte abgesichert, aber Störfälle kann es natürlich immer mal geben. Die meisten sind jedoch kommen von Bedienungsfehlern 
Aber da ist die Chance höher an Radon (Zerfallsprodukt von natürlichem Uran) zu sterben. Angeblich sterben dadurch 1900 Leute im Jahr in Deutschland. Radon findet man besonders häufig in schlecht durchlüfteten Kelleräumen, da das Gas von zerfallenem Uran an die Erdoberfläche steigt.

Es gab da ein Experiment in Amerika. Man braucht ca. 80 "Pedaltreter" um genug Strom für eine Familie zu produzieren. Die Doku dazu lief auch auf N-TV. Wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit um Vollbeschäftigung zu erreichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie unschädlich ist, aber wenn das Krebsrisiko merklich steigen würde, dürften wohl keine Leute in einem KKW arbeiten, bzw. die Leute würden es nicht freiwillig oder nur gegen hohe Löhne tun.


 
Die Strahlungsdosis steigt bei "Unfällen" nun mal an, eben wenn Radioaktivität austritt, und wenns nur Kühlwasser ist. Dadurch steigt das Risiko.
Wie groß das ist, weiß ich nicht, ich glaube, dass es nur Studien dazu gibt, die von der Atomlobby beauftragt sind, daher nur bedingt geeignet.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Du meinst es gibt keine neutralen Untersuchungen. Es gibt auch welche die offensichtlich von Greenpeace in Auftrag gegeben wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Greenpeace veröffentlicht auch nur die Studien, die ihnen in den Kram passen.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Ich fand es schon lächerlich als die meisten Sender fast nur "Experten" von Greenpeace befragt haben, als es um die Sicherheit von Kernkraft ging als Fukushima gerade aktuell war 
So wird doch gezielt im Volk manipuliert und Angst geschürt. An einer "Energiewende" profitieren dann ja auch wieder nur einige Konzerne und Investoren


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich fand es schon lächerlich als die meisten Sender fast nur "Experten" von Greenpeace befragt haben, als es um die Sicherheit von Kernkraft ging als Fukushima gerade aktuell war


 
Da heben die "Experten" der Lobby ja unglaubwürdig gewirkt!
Und Greenpeace hat ja gut für sich damit werben können!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ich fand es schon lächerlich als die meisten Sender fast nur "Experten" von Greenpeace befragt haben, als es um die Sicherheit von Kernkraft ging als Fukushima gerade aktuell war
> So wird doch gezielt im Volk manipuliert und Angst geschürt. An einer "Energiewende" profitieren dann ja auch wieder nur einige Konzerne und Investoren


 
Die Sender haben Experten von Universitäten gefragt, dass sie so aussehen, als wenn die Greenpeace leben, ist halt ein Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Forseti (22. Mai 2011)

Nein, bei N-tv und N24 wurde ständig erwähnt und eingeblendet, dass es wer von Greenpeace ist. Wieso kann man da nicht irgendwen Neutralen suchen? Unter neutral würde ich verstehen, dass keine wertenden Begriffe wie katastrophal, ungefährlich etc. verwendet werden, sondern einfach nur Fakten genannt werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Mai 2011)

Haben die denn keine Fakten genannt?
Was soll ein Atom Lobbyist sagen, wenn der Reaktor in Japan eine Kernschmelze hat: "Ist nicht so schlimm".


----------



## Rolk (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab so meine Zweifel, dass es Neutrale und ehrliche Experten gibt die sagen was Forseti hören will. 

Es kamen auch genug Experten zu Wort die mit Greenpeace nichts zu tun haben. Hier mal ein Beispiel vom 8.04.

Prof. Edmund Lengfelder, Strahlenbiologe (Audio) - SWR1 - Leute - Episode 2129307 - ip.podcast.de für iPhone®, iPad, iPod Touch®, Android, Blackberry, Bada & Nokia Smartphones > kostenlose MP3s, Videos, Charts + Suche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bist du also auch der Meinung, dass die "Dagegen sein, egal gegen was, Hauptsache dagegen" Stimmung zugenommen hat?



Nö. Ist ja auch kaum noch steigerbar. Nur die Schwerpunkte der Aufregung verlagern sich mit der Zeit - z.B. hör ich in letzter Zeit weniger gejammer über Klonforschung. Scheint wichtigeres zu geben, gegen das man sein muss.



> Die Grünen werden ja von dieser Welle (mit)getragen.



Jede Partei, die etwas ändern will, kann davon profitieren (wenn sie sich nicht so anstellt, wie die FDP  ).



> Hmm. neues Betätigungsfeld für 1 Euro Jobber: Am Generator in die Pedale treten.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich gegen 1 € Jobs (bzw. allgemein die Regelungen bezüglich zweiten Arbeitsmarktes für ALGIIler) bin:
In Teilen wäre das die anzustrebende Richtung. Nicht in der Stromversorgung - aber wieso sollte nicht ein erheblich größerer Teil der kurzstrecken Transporte mit Menschenkraft erfolgen? Das fängt beim Pizzaboten an und geht bis hin zu Lagerarbeiten. Von klassischen Tätigkeiten im Bereich Landwirtschaft und Reinigung ganz zu schweigen. Wir haben rund >6 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland, die eine Aufgabe suchen, von der sie leben können und wir haben ein Problem mit zu hohem Energieverbrauch. In dieser Situation energieintensive (bevorzugt noch importierte Energieträger) Maschienen (die selbst nicht gerade billig sind) für Aufgaben zu nehmen, erscheint volkswirtschaftlich unklug. Frage an die Politik:
Wieso ist es im deutschen Abgabensystem so verdammt billig, Energie zu verschwenden, aber schweine teuer, jemanden einzustellen?
Wenn die Kranken- und Rentenversicherung nicht von Gehältern abgezweigt werden würde, sondern von Abgaben auf fossile Brennstoffe und Atommüll, dann käme niemand auf die Idee, mehrmals die Woche Mitarbeiter von Hamburg nach München zu fliegen, weil irgendwas geklärt werden muss. Dann hätte man einen zweiten Mitarbeiter in München sitzen, der seine Kunden auch kennt und jeden Tag verfügbar ist - und der Staat hätte einen Arbeitslosen weniger am Hals.




Forseti schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie unschädlich ist, aber wenn das Krebsrisiko merklich steigen würde, dürften wohl keine Leute in einem KKW arbeiten, bzw. die Leute würden es nicht freiwillig oder nur gegen hohe Löhne tun.



Die machen das auch nur gegen eher hohe Löhne freiwillig 
(nicht unbedingt hoch im Vergleich zum Ausbildungsstand - aber da man für die Ausbildung nirgendwo anders nen Cent mehr bekommt, ist das auch egal)



> KKWs sind hinreichend gegen Strahlungsaustritte abgesichert, aber Störfälle kann es natürlich immer mal geben. Die meisten sind jedoch kommen von Bedienungsfehlern



Wo sie herkommen, ist ja erstmal egal. Fest steht, dass sie häufiger auftreten, als einem lieb sein kann und dass es besagte Studien mit fragwürdigem Ergebniss gibt.



> Es gab da ein Experiment in Amerika. Man braucht ca. 80 "Pedaltreter" um genug Strom für eine Familie zu produzieren.


 
Auch ne Frage des Verbrauchs. Wer schon mal versucht hat, für ein paar Minuten >250 W aufm Ergometer zu bringen, der betrachtet Dual-GPU auch mit etwas anderen Augen.




Forseti schrieb:


> Nein, bei N-tv und N24 wurde ständig erwähnt und eingeblendet, dass es wer von Greenpeace ist. Wieso kann man da nicht irgendwen Neutralen suchen?



Bei N24 kann man froh sein, wenn sie überhaupt jemanden suchen. Vermutlich haben sie den ersten genommen, der sich aufgedrängt hat - und dass das kein Uni-Prof war, ist naheliegend. Außerdem sieht man dann auch nicht ständig Experten auf N24&Co. Man sieht ein und denselben dann auch auf allen Sendern der Pro7Sat1 Gruppe.
Wie es bei N-TV aussieht, weiß ich nicht, da ich den seit Jahren nicht mehr empfange, aber früher war er nur wenig besser und auch da ist zu erwarten, dass die Informationsgrundlage bei allen RTL-Sendern gleich (und imho immer öftern  ) ist.



> Unter neutral würde ich verstehen, dass keine wertenden Begriffe wie katastrophal, ungefährlich etc. verwendet werden, sondern einfach nur Fakten genannt werden.



Solche Interviews wollen gerade die von dir genannten Sender nicht senden.
Selbst auf den öffentlich rechtlichen (bei denen man immerhin verschiedene Experten aus verschiedenen Ecken zu sehen bekommt - manchmal zahlen sich viele, verstreute Studios doch aus) wird erwartet, dass ein Experte nicht nur die Fakten runterrasselt (das könnte man schließlich selbst), sondern dass er diese Fakten einschätzt und eine Gesamtbewertung ist. Das kann man sehr wohl auch neutral machen und "Katastrophe" oder "ungefährlich" sind wissenschaftlich bzw. gesetzlich definierbare Begriffe. (Das der Laie dann oft was anderes drunter versteht, ist ein anderes Thema - wieder eins, dass die Medien aufbereiten müssten, aber nicht wollen. Gerade bei "Katastrophe" gäbe es eine Vielzahl möglicher Definitionen.)

Allgemein wird es beim Thema Atomkraft aber unmöglich sein, jemanden zu finden, der auf alle Zuschauer neutral wirkt. Denn es ist ein Thema, das zwangsläufig alle angeht und gerade jemand, der sich damit auskennt, wird eine Meinung haben. Die kann sehr gut begründet sein, aber sie wird zu einem "Ja" oder "Nein" tendieren, denn dazwischen gibts nichts. Und beide Antworten können neutral begründet werden - das ist eine Frage der Wertvorstellungen, die man zugrunde legt und was da höher wiegt -Wirtschaft&Entwicklung oder Menschen&Gerechtigkeit-, darauf gibt es keine neutrale Antwort und es gibt weder in Gesellschaft noch Politik eine eindeutige Vorgabe (auch wenn auf direkte Nachfrage fast alle letzteres nennen - so handeln tun sie nicht).
Wenn dann noch Vorurteile zum Aussehen hinzukommen (Typ im Anzug, der nicht 100% dagegen ist, wird als Lobbyist eingestuft, Typ mit langen Haaren ist ein Öko ohne Ahnung, ehe er auch nur den Mund aufmacht), dann kann man dem Überlappungsbereichen der Interessensgruppen nicht mehr entgehen (jemand, der tatsächlich in der Mitte steht wird von den Extremisten beider Gruppierungen der anderen zugeordnet).


----------



## ITpassion-de (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Das stimmt, immer weniger Leute begrüßen Windkraftwerke, da sie den Blick auf Landschaft verschlechtern. Bis zu 200m große Ungetüme möchte nicht jeder zu Hauf in der Nachbarschaft stehen haben. Die stören mich sogar als jemanden den die Umwelt/Natur egal ist.


 
Was kommt eigentlich bei Umfragen zum Thema: "Windkraft oder Atomkraftwerk vor Ihrer Tür" raus?
Also ich würde ein Windrad jederzeit einer tickenden Zeitbombe mit Krebsbonus bevorzugen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Stellt vermutlich keiner.
Die Leute denken schließlich "WKA vor meiner Tür oder Atommüll im Emsland?" - und im Emsland fragt niemand. Der Standort wurde ja ausdrücklich wegen der Menschen, die dort leben (bzw. derjenigen, die eben woanders leben) ausgewählt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Aber was ist, wenn sich die Bundesregierung mit einem nordafrikanischen Staat einigt (Mali oder so), dass die den Atommüll bei sich in der Sahara vergraben und wir dafür ordentlich Kohle abdrücken?
In Deutschland gibts keine Endlagerdebatte mehr und alle sind glücklich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Ist jetzt (zum Glück) EU-weit verboten, seinen Atommüll andernorts in die Landschaft zu kippen. (blieben noch die Aufarbeitungssrückstände in russischen Anreicherungsanlagen, aber das ist zumindest nicht 3. Welt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist jetzt (zum Glück) EU-weit verboten,


 
Ist aber vielleicht nur eine Frage der Zeit, wenn der Druck der Länder größer wird, können sich EU-Richtilinien auch wieder verändern und der Atommüll wird doch außerhalb Europas entsorgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

In dem Fall müsste aber eine Reihe von AKW freien Ländern zustimmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In dem Fall müsste aber eine Reihe von AKW freien Ländern zustimmen.


 
Wieso? Muss es einheitlich beschlossen werden?
Das kann man sicher mit einer Zahlung regeln.


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Terroristen würden den Müll bestimmt auch gerne kostenlos nehmen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Terroristen würden den Müll bestimmt auch gerne kostenlos nehmen


 
Jepp, die geben uns den dann aber über kurz oder lang wieder zurück!


----------



## Forseti (23. Mai 2011)

Das wäre natürlich ärgerlich, aber wenigstens war man dann den Müll eine Zeit lang los


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

Das Problem bei Atommüll ist aber die langfristige Lagerung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Eine oder zwei Legislatur Perioden lang reicht einigen vielleicht schon.


----------



## Manicmanuel (24. Mai 2011)

Mich haben eher die Nachrichten aus China und Russland verwundert/schockiert/belustigt, die kurz nach dem Unglück in Japan Pressemitteilungen herausgegeben haben, wonach deren Atomprogramm auf jeden Fall weiter geht und deren Kraftwerke viel sicherer wären und wie toll doch deren Regierung ist.... 

Arme Russen, arme Chinesen...... deren "Regierung" möcht ich nicht "vertrauen" müssen.

Beide Länder sin kräftig am aufrüsten was neue Kraftwerke angeht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

Solche Meldungen gab es auch in Polen, Frankreich, iirc England und in Deutschland fehlt nur der Teil mit dem kräftig aufrüsten...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für den Apache gibts afaik keine Uranmunition - neben der A10 sollten nur die Cobra und Harriers der Marines Uran aus der Luft verteilen. Aber quasi alle Panzerfahrzeuge verwenden das Zeug
> 
> 
> > Da bist du wohl falsch informiert! Sehr wohl nutzt oder nutzte der Apache 30mm Uranmunition, sowie die A10 Warthdog auch.
> ...


----------



## newjohnny (24. Mai 2011)

[x] Nein

Die Risiken sind zu groß, die Endlagerfrage ist zudem ungeklärt. Als Klimafreundlich würde ich AKWs auch nicht bezeichnen, da sie zwar CO2 einsparen, aber die Abfälle ewig strahlen und nicht sicher gelagert werden können. Es ist äußerst unklug, eine Gefahr mit einer anderen zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

newjohnny schrieb:


> [x] Nein
> 
> Die Risiken sind zu groß, die Endlagerfrage ist zudem ungeklärt. Als Klimafreundlich würde ich AKWs auch nicht bezeichnen, da sie zwar CO2 einsparen, aber die Abfälle ewig strahlen und nicht sicher gelagert werden können. Es ist äußerst unklug, eine Gefahr mit einer anderen zu bekämpfen.


 
Es würde schon reichen pro gefällten Baum einen anzusetzten, nur schlecht das die Bevölkerungszahl der lieben Erde ständig zunimmt.. (Nutzfläche)

Es kann gar nicht aufgehen, wir prozudieren immer mehr CO2, einen Ausgleich finde ich nicht. Im Gegenteil in Kanada z.B werden riesige Wälder abgeholzt um das Erdöl (-> Benzin/Produktion -> CO2) im Kies zu fördern Doppelte Ohrfeige für die Erde.

Naja, was gemacht wird, wenns zu spät ist Ab wann es wohl Sauerstofftüten im Supermarkt gibt


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Es kann gar nicht aufgehen, wir prozudieren immer mehr CO2, einen Ausgleich finde ich nicht. Im Gegenteil in Kanada z.B werden riesige Wälder abgeholzt um das Erdöl (-> Benzin/Produktion -> CO2) im Kies zu fördern Doppelte Ohrfeige für die Erde.


 
Streng genommen produzieren wir gar kein CO2. Da durch das verbrennen fossiler Brennstoffe nur das CO2 freigesetzt wird welches Pflanzen und Tiere vorher aus der Luft entnommen hatten. Das heißt wir bauen uns wieder die Atmosphöäre wie wir sie vor millionen Jahren auch hatten. Sozusagen back to the roots  .


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Mai 2011)

Ja manchmal denk ich die Zeit läuft rückwärts (bis auf die menschlichen Zellen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Nach dem letzten Sturm in Missouri wo eine Kleinstadt komplett zerstört wurde, frag ich mich ob ein AKW auch so einem Sturm standhalten kann?


 
Hast du dir mal die Häuser angeguckt, aus was und wie die gebaut sind?
Kein Wunder, dass die völlig auseinander fliegen. Ein AKW ist anders gebaut, das geht mit Sicherheit nicht so in Trümmern auf.
Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob es in den USA AKWs im mittleren Westen gibt, dort, wo es auch zu den Stürmen kommen kann.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

[X] Nein. Ich bin gegen die Atomkraft und finde dass man die erneuerbaren Energien ausbauen sollte. 
Aber selbst wenn Deutschland irgebdwann ohne AKWs auskommt, nur wenige Länder werden das auch versuchen  , insbesondere die USA, Russland und China, die ja eifrig am Weiterbauen sind 
Und NEIN unsere Reaktoren sind nicht sicher, siehe Fukushima.


----------



## ITpassion-de (24. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn Deutschland irgebdwann ohne AKWs auskommt, nur wenige Länder werden das auch versuchen  , insbesondere die USA, Russland und China, die ja eifrig am Weiterbauen sind


 
Mittelfristig wird auch der letzte Mensch auf diesem Planet begreifen das es günstiger ist ohne Brennstoff als mit zu arbeiten. Insofern denke ich, wenn Deutschland komplett umgestellt hat und es hier funktioniert, dass dieses System/ Konzept weltweit begehrt sein wird und Nachahmer finden wird.


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Häuser angeguckt, aus was und wie die gebaut sind?
> Kein Wunder, dass die völlig auseinander fliegen. Ein AKW ist anders gebaut, das geht mit Sicherheit nicht so in Trümmern auf.
> Allerdings  weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob es in den USA AKWs im mittleren Westen gibt,  dort, wo es auch zu den Stürmen kommen kann.


 
Aus Pappe und Holz sind die AKWs zum Glück nicht gebaut, aber das so ein Sturm für einen kompletten Stromausfall inklusive beschädigter Nebengebäude und zusammenbrechender AKW-Kühlung sorgen kann wäre vielleicht möglich.




Abufaso schrieb:


> [X]
> ...Aber  selbst wenn Deutschland irgebdwann ohne AKWs auskommt, nur wenige  Länder werden das auch versuchen  , insbesondere die USA, Russland und  China, die ja eifrig am Weiterbauen sind
> ...



Meines Wissens nach hat China seine AKW Baupläne erst mal auf Eis gelegt. In den USA war es bis vor ein paar Jahren gesetzlich verboten AKWs zu bauen. Eine der ersten Amtshandlungen von meinem guten Freund Bush  
 war es dieses Gesetz zu streichen. Vielleicht dreht sich die Lage in den USA ja auch wieder. 





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Mittelfristig wird auch der letzte Mensch auf diesem Planet begreifen das es günstiger ist ohne Brennstoff als mit zu arbeiten. Insofern denke ich, wenn Deutschland komplett umgestellt hat und es hier funktioniert, dass dieses System/ Konzept weltweit begehrt sein wird und Nachahmer finden wird.


 
Genau so siehts aus.


----------



## Abufaso (24. Mai 2011)

Aber Chinas AKW Pläne wurden dich nur auf Eis gelegt um die Bevölkerung und die anderen Länder gut zu stimmen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Aber Chinas AKW Pläne wurden dich nur auf Eis gelegt um die Bevölkerung und die anderen Länder gut zu stimmen.



Keine Ahnung was die wirklichen Beweggründe sind, aber je länger sie mit dem Bau warten, umso besser sind die Chancen das sie merken das es auch ohne AKWs geht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die wirklichen Beweggründe sind, aber je länger sie mit dem Bau warten, umso besser sind die Chancen das sie merken das es auch ohne AKWs geht.


 
Vielleicht wollen sie aber erst noch ein paar Uranminen unter ihrer Kontrolle bringen.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

selbst 1000 Fukushimas würden mich nicht davon abhalten für die Kernkraft zu sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

.. bis eins vor deiner Haustür in die Luft fliegt, doch dann ist es zu spät.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

dann steigt möglicherweise mein Krebsrisiko, aber sofort umbringen wird es mich eher nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Streng genommen produzieren wir gar kein CO2. Da durch das verbrennen fossiler Brennstoffe nur das CO2 freigesetzt wird welches Pflanzen und Tiere vorher aus der Luft entnommen hatten. Das heißt wir bauen uns wieder die Atmosphöäre wie wir sie vor millionen Jahren auch hatten. Sozusagen back to the roots  .



Falsch.
1. Wir produzieren sehr wohl CO2. Wir produzieren kein C und kein O, aber in der Kombination CO2 liegen die Elemente vorher nachweislich nicht vor, nach der Verbrennung schon.
2. Wir nehmen dafür zwar Kohlenstofflager, die ihrerseits auf athmosphärisches CO2 zurückgehen, aber das heißt nicht, das am Ende der Ausgangszustand gibt. Es existieren weitere, geologische (Gleichgewichts-)Prozesse, die den CO2-Haushalt beeinflussen. Ein erheblicher Teil des von uns freigestzten Kohlenstoffs dürfte auch vor der Fossilierung gebunden gewesen sein, z.B. in Form von Carbonatgesteinen - und er wird es auch irgendwann wieder sein. Problem: Diese Mechanismen laufen aus menschlicher Sicht langsam ab. Würden wir unseren Verbrauch über mehrere Jahrzehntausende strecken, gäbe es kein Problem. So setzen wir in Jahrzehnten das frei, was in Jahrmillionen biogen abgelagert wurde und was Jahrtausende brauchen würde, um auf physikalischem Wege gebunden zu werden. 




Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was die wirklichen Beweggründe sind, aber je länger sie mit dem Bau warten, umso besser sind die Chancen das sie merken das es auch ohne AKWs geht.


 
Nach Tschernobyl haben die meisten Länder zwei Jahrzehnte gewartet - und es größtenteils nicht kapiert.


----------



## thysol (24. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> dann steigt möglicherweise mein Krebsrisiko, aber sofort umbringen wird es mich eher nicht


 
Und was ist wenn du 250m vor dem Kraftwerk gerade einen Spaziergang machst waehrend dem Unfall? Dann kann dich die Strahlung durchaus innerhalb von ein paar Stunden toeten.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

Dann kann mich auch genauso gut ein Meteorit oder ein Blitz erschlagen, die Gasheizung explodieren, ein Räuber für 10€ totschlagen, ein Gammablitz oder Quantenfluktuation die Erde treffen. Den Möglichkeiten sind da praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## riedochs (25. Mai 2011)

Derzeit sind in Deutschland ja nur 4 AKWs am Netz. Tja, die Ökos meinen es gibt keinen Strommangel, stimmt! Denn RWE & Co kaufen im Ostblock und Frankreich Atomstrom zu, sonst gehen die Lichter aus.

Aber es ist schon richtig. Wir schalten unsere sicheren AKWs ab damit man bei die Franzosen und der Ostblock noch mehr AKWs bauen. Temelin lässt grüßen. RWE will in Holland jetzt auch ein neues AKW bauen.


----------



## Icejester (25. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn du 250m vor dem Kraftwerk gerade einen Spaziergang machst waehrend dem Unfall? Dann kann dich die Strahlung durchaus innerhalb von ein paar Stunden toeten.


 
Und was ist, wenn Du am 11.09.2001 im World Trade Center gewesen wärst? Oder während des Tsunami vor ein paar Jahren in Thailand? Oder jetzt in Japan? Was wäre, wenn Du bei diesem islamistischen Anschlag vor ein paar Jahren in Barcelona zufällig Zug gefahren wärst? Dasselbe gilt natürlich für Busse in London.

Heißt das jetzt Deiner Logik nach, wir dürfen auch nicht mehr nach Amerika, Thailand, Japan, Spanien oder England, weil ja vielleicht was passieren könnte? Und falls das so ist, wo dürfen wir dann überhaupt hin? Also, klar, wir dürfen uns offenbar nicht auf 250m einem Kernkraftwerk nähern, weil es plötzlich explodieren könnte, aber was ist mit all den anderen Orten, wo uns was passieren kann? Und ist die Gefahr, daß uns was passiert, nicht dort, wo viele Menschen sind, prinzipiell größer als dort, wo keine sind, weil es doch meistens andere Menschen sind, von denen die größte Gefahr für Leib und Leben ausgeht?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

Und was wäre, wenn gewisse Forumsteilnehmer einmal beim Thema bleiben könnten...




riedochs schrieb:


> Derzeit sind in Deutschland ja nur 4 AKWs am Netz. Tja, die Ökos meinen es gibt keinen Strommangel, stimmt! Denn RWE & Co kaufen im Ostblock und Frankreich Atomstrom zu, sonst gehen die Lichter aus.
> 
> Aber es ist schon richtig. Wir schalten unsere sicheren AKWs ab damit man bei die Franzosen und der Ostblock noch mehr AKWs bauen. Temelin lässt grüßen. RWE will in Holland jetzt auch ein neues AKW bauen.


 
... oder sich an den Rest der Forumsregeln, z.B. "erst lesen, dann posten" halten würden?


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> dann steigt möglicherweise mein Krebsrisiko, aber sofort umbringen wird es mich eher nicht



Deinen Glauben will ich haben. 
Wenn vor deiner Haustür ein AKW hochgeht, dann steigt nicht nur möglicherweise dein Krebsrisiko, dann bist du mit hoher Warscheinlichkeit spätestens in 10-20 Jahren weg vom Fenster.






Forseti schrieb:


> Dann kann mich auch genauso gut ein Meteorit oder  ein Blitz erschlagen, die Gasheizung explodieren, ein Räuber für 10€  totschlagen, ein Gammablitz oder Quantenfluktuation die Erde treffen.  Den Möglichkeiten sind da praktisch keine Grenzen gesetzt


 
Dann erwischt es aber nur dich und vielleicht noch denjenigen der neben  dir steht. Bei einem Tschernobyl in Deutschland wäre aber gleich das  halbe Land am Allerwertesten. 
Apropo Gammablitz und Quantenfluktuation, die NASA glaubt das die Erde  2012 von einem Sonnensturm getroffen wird der die gesamte  Stromversorgung lahmlegen könnte. 
Kein Strom = keine Kühlung der AKWs. Dann würden in trauter Einigkeit sämtliche AKWs auf der Erde hochgehen.





riedochs schrieb:


> Derzeit sind in Deutschland ja nur 4 AKWs am Netz. Tja, die Ökos meinen es gibt keinen Strommangel, stimmt! Denn RWE & Co kaufen im Ostblock und Frankreich Atomstrom zu, sonst gehen die Lichter aus.
> 
> Aber es ist schon richtig. Wir schalten unsere sicheren AKWs ab damit man bei die Franzosen und der Ostblock noch mehr AKWs bauen. Temelin lässt grüßen. RWE will in Holland jetzt auch ein neues AKW bauen.


 
So ein Quatsch. Bis vor kurzem hat Deutschland noch Strom exportiert. Vermutlich exportieren wir immer noch. Selbst wenn wir örtlich begrenzt importieren müssen, könnte man das mit einem effektiveren Stromnetz beheben. Neue Stromleitungen würden aber für mehr Wettbewerb auf dem deutschen Strommarkt sorgen und die mühsam errichteten Monopole gefährden. Wer will das schon? 

Und ja, unsere AKWs sind sicher. Genauso sicher wie Fukushima.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Es gibt schon die Technologie Stromnetze sicher gegen Sonnenstürme zu machen, nur das ist den Netzbetreibern zu teuer


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

Ich vertraue lieber Astronomen als der Bild! 
*Keine Angst vor dem Sonnensturm!*


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ich vertraue lieber Astronomen als der Bild!
> *Keine Angst vor dem Sonnensturm!*


 
Das kam ursprünglich von der NASA. Was weis ich ob da was dran ist? Das das ein gefundenes fressen für Bild und Co ist, ist klar.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

Naja ich könnte jetzt mal zu unserer Sternwarte gehen und den dortigen Astronomen befragen und ich lege meine Hand ins Feuer das dieser genau so reagiert. 
Zumal das E-Netz in Deutschland besser ist als das der USA, aber auf Forsetis "Technik" bin ich gespannt, denn Äußerungen ohne Quellen sind mir immer die Liebsten.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Google verwenden hilft 
Kernkraftwerke produzieren aber selbst bei einem sehr starken Sonnensturm weiter Strom und können sich mit dem selbst produzierten Strom kühlen 

Da brauche ich nur auf der Seite von deinem geliebten Astronom suchen und der ist da meiner Meinung:


> Ein Sonnensturm lässt kein Kraftwerk explodieren. Ein AKW wird trotz Sonnensturm weiterlaufen und Strom produzieren mit dem es gekühlt werden kann. Wenn dann vielleicht ne Leitung kaputt ist, dann kommt dieser Strom nicht bei dir in der Steckdose an. Dem AKW tut das aber nix. Da spielen Sonnenstürme keine Rolle.


http://www.scienceblogs.de/astrodicticum-simplex/2010/06/weltuntergangsstimmung-beim-zdf-sonnensturme-bedrohung-aus-dem-all.php


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

Das ist auch meine Meinung mir gehts nur um deine Technik die das Stromnetz gegen Sonnenstürme schutzen soll. 

Das diese Sonnensturm Geschichte nur Panik mache ist, ist mir bewußt hab in meinem Leben schon 3 Zyklen durchmachen müssen … mit Strom!


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2011)

Mit den Sonnenstürmen ist es ein bischen wie mit den Erdbeben. Jahrzentelang "weis" man das kein Erdbeben zu erwarten ist, dass mehr als Stärke 7,0 hat und plötzlich hat eines die Frechheit und hat Stärke 9,0. Nur mal so als Gedanke.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

Der letzte Sonnensturm wurde mit ähnlichen Argumenten angekündigt … nur mal so als Gegengedanke.


----------



## Rolk (25. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Der letzte Sonnensturm wurde mit ähnlichen Argumenten angekündigt … nur mal so als Gegengedanke.


 
Tatsächlich? Ich hab das so in Erinnerung das von Anfang an gesagt wurde es müssten maximal ein paar Satelliten für ein paar Stunden abgeschaltet werden. Was die Bild dazu meinte weis ich nicht, sowas lese ich für gewöhnlich nicht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

Die muss man auch nicht lesen ... deren Inhalt wird auf Arbeit doch von anderen präsentiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Der letzte Sonnensturm wurde mit ähnlichen Argumenten angekündigt … nur mal so als Gegengedanke.


 
Dir ist bewusst, dass die Erde ein Schildgenerator hat, der ein Schutzschild generiert, das uns vor den Partikeln der Sonne schützt? 

Außerdem wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, wie ein Sonnensturm die Energieproduktion von Windkrafträdern beeinflussen soll, höchsten eine Flaute kann das.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

ÄHM eigentlich war ich davon überzeugt das meine Meinung zu dem Thema schon klar war, aber dir sag ich es gerne noch mal persönlich -> Sonnensturm ist PANIKMACHE! 

PS: Wie du jetzt wieder Rückschlüsse auf die WKA's schließen kannst aus meinen letzten Postings ist mir auch mehr als unverständlich.  Zuwenig Whiskey im Blut?


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

er meinte bestimmt, dass die selben Argumente die beim Sonnensturm für KKWs gelten auch für WKAs anwendbar sind. Da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, ein WKA ist bestimmt schlechter abgeschirmt als ein KKW


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> ÄHM eigentlich war ich davon überzeugt das meine Meinung zu dem Thema schon klar war, aber dir sag ich es gerne noch mal persönlich -> Sonnensturm ist PANIKMACHE!



Ich wollte es nur noch mal erwähnen. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Wie du jetzt wieder Rückschlüsse auf die WKA's schließen kannst aus meinen letzten Postings ist mir auch mehr als unverständlich.  Zuwenig Whiskey im Blut?



Das war auch nicht an dich gerichtet.


----------



## zuogolpon (25. Mai 2011)

Kurze Darstellung des Geschehens:
Wofür hatte man nochmal die Pläne für die 'Erneuerbaren Energien' erstellt? Achja, um ein Klimaziel zu erreichen, die Umwelt zu schonen, CO2-Ausstoß mindern, ~die Menschheit wenigstens vorerst erhalten~ 
Wofür werden diese Pläne nun genutzt? Um Atomenergie auszumerzen. Komisch. Und vom Klimaschutz erzählen sogar die Grünen nichts mehr. 

Da ist doch was schief gelaufen, oder? Mal ganz abgesehen von allen politischen Machtspielchen, worum geht es denn hier? Ist das nicht einfach Egoismus von Deutschen? 
Hauptsache, ich bin sicher, da sollen doch in einigen Jahren meinetwegen ganze Küstenregionen und Metropolen überschwemmt werden, Hauptsache ich bin sicher. 

Da muss doch irgendwann die menschliche Moral einsetzen und den Egoismus besiegen.

Und es kommt noch besser: Atomstrom bringt Geld. Geld bringt Erneuerbare Energien. Erneuerbare Energien bringen weniger CO2-Ausstoß.
*Kein *Atomstrom bringt weniger Energie und Geld. Weniger Energie bedeutet neue Energie muss her. Neue Energie als 'Erneuerbare Energie' ist jetzt zu teuer. Also müssen Kohle/Gas/Öl her. 
                                     Kohle/Gas/Öl bringen mehr CO2-Ausstoß. 

Ist das nicht das Gegenteil von dem, was wir ursprünglich wollten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Kurze Darstellung des Geschehens:
> Wofür hatte man nochmal die Pläne für die 'Erneuerbaren Energien' erstellt? Achja, um ein Klimaziel zu erreichen, die Umwelt zu schonen, CO2-Ausstoß mindern,


 
Die erneuerbaren Energien sind erst mal dafür da, dass man von den gefährlichen Energieträgern wegkommt. Alles, was Abfälle produziert, ist schlecht, besonders im Energiebereich.


----------



## zuogolpon (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die erneuerbaren Energien sind erst mal dafür da, dass man von den gefährlichen Energieträgern wegkommt. Alles, was Abfälle produziert, ist schlecht, besonders im Energiebereich.


 
Das höre ich jetzt sehr häufig. Vor dem 11. März hat das aber niemand gesagt.
Denn unter dem Klimawandel (in welchem Maße auch immer, Diskussionen darüber sind erstmal überflüssig) leidet der ganze Planet. Das Ziel sollte es sein, das kleinste Übel zu wählen - nicht nur für uns, sondern für unsere Kinder und deren Kinder.

Das ist übrigens ein Grundsatz der sich in allen Religionen wiederfindet. Blendet man mal alle altmodischen Traditionen und Riten aus, finden sich in jeder 'heiligen' Schrift tolle Lebens-Vorschläge.

Außerdem ist heute der Killer-Faktor ja das Geld. Und das konnte man mit den starken Vorschriften den AKW-Betreibern gut aus der Nase ziehen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> er meinte bestimmt, dass die selben Argumente die beim Sonnensturm für KKWs gelten auch für WKAs anwendbar sind. Da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, ein WKA ist bestimmt schlechter abgeschirmt als ein KKW



Beide sind mehr als ausreichend abgeschirmt. Selbst ein offenliender Mikrochip dürfte in den meisten Fällen mehr als gut genug geschützt sind...
Was überhaupt nur in Gefahr sein könnte, sind lange Überlandleitungen und alles, was direkt dranhängt. In Europa weniger, weil Schutzsysteme besser ausgebaut und das Netz allgemein nicht so am Limit ist (aber man erinnere sich an eine gewisse Schiffspassage...) - anderorts mehr. Die Frage ist dann: Für wen ist ein Netzzusammenbruch gefährlich?
Afaik müssen Kraftwerke abgeschaltet werden, wenn sie ihren Strom nicht mehr loswerden - sonst drohen Schäden am Generatorsystem,... . Für eine WKA kein Problem, die muss das sowieso mehrmals im Jahr (je nach Standort auch mehrmals im Monat), weil das zwar Platz für Atomstrom, aber nicht für erneuerbaren bietet.
Für ein Kernkraftwerk?...
Prinzipiell beherrschbar. Aber afaik sind die wenigsten (keine?) Kraftwerke in Deutschland in der Lage, die kommerzielle Stromproduktion schlagartig einzustellen (d.h. das Kraftwerk abzuschalten) und zeitgleich eine Eigenversorgung aufrechtzuerhalten. Normalerweise greift man bei einer Abschaltung auf Netzstrom zurück - und hier beißt sich die Schlange in den Schwanz, wenn das Netz kollabiert ist. Dann hängt die Kraftwerkskühlung erstmal an sehr beschränkten Batteriespeichern und Dieselgeneratoren (wie war die Erfolgsquote in Biblis? 1. Satz in Wartung, 2. Satz springt nicht an - 4. Satz gibt es nicht). I.d.R. gilt dann wiederum: Das Netz in Deutschland ist recht robust und selbst wenn Notabschaltungen ausgelöst werden, sollten die schnell wieder rückgängig gemacht werden.
Aber das ist kein Sicherheitsmerkmal der AKWs. Und Sonnenwinde können andauern.




zuogolpon schrieb:


> Kurze Darstellung des Geschehens:
> Wofür hatte man nochmal die Pläne für die 'Erneuerbaren Energien' erstellt?



Das Atommüllproblem umgehen, den Import von teuren Energieträgern zu stoppen, die Chance eines GAUs auf null zu senken und die Technologieführung im Energiemarkt der Zukunft einzunehmen, bevor andere überhaupt den Bedarf vollauf realisiert haben. Umweltverschmutzung (saurer Regen, Partikel,...) war auch noch ein Thema, wobei das mitlerweile auch über Filter ganz zu erreichen wäre. Sollte dir das entgangen sein, kann man das jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern - aber vielleicht ist selbst dir aufgefallen, dass man WKAs errichtet hat, lange bevor sich die Existenz des Klimawandels bis zu Politikern oder gar der breiten Bevölkerung rumgesprochen hat.
Weitere Fragen?


> Achja, um ein Klimaziel zu erreichen, die Umwelt zu schonen, CO2-Ausstoß mindern, ~die Menschheit wenigstens vorerst erhalten~ ;)
> Wofür werden diese Pläne nun genutzt? Um Atomenergie auszumerzen. Komisch. Und vom Klimaschutz erzählen sogar die Grünen nichts mehr. :ugly:


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Könnte man nicht einfach eine 1,5GW Radioantenne in ein KKW einbauen, um die überschüssige Energie die nicht gebraucht wird so lange in den Weltraum abzustrahlen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach eine 1,5GW Radioantenne in ein KKW einbauen, um die überschüssige Energie die nicht gebraucht wird so lange in den Weltraum abzustrahlen?


Und welchen Sinn sollte das haben?
Die Wellen kommen ja auch teilweise bei uns "unten" an!


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Um das Stromnetz und die Generatoren zu entlasten natürlich. So ein paar Radiowellen werden schon keinen umbringen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Um das Stromnetz und die Generatoren zu entlasten natürlich. So ein paar Radiowellen werden schon keinen umbringen.


 
Naja, die Entlastung ist zwar gut und schön, aber es wird mit Sicherheit im Handynetz oder anderen Netzen Interfernezen geben!
Und ob diese Wellen wirklich nichts anrichten wage ich zu bezweifeln!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

zuogolpon schrieb:


> Das höre ich jetzt sehr häufig. Vor dem 11. März hat das aber niemand gesagt.
> Denn unter dem Klimawandel (in welchem Maße auch immer, Diskussionen darüber sind erstmal überflüssig) leidet der ganze Planet. Das Ziel sollte es sein, das kleinste Übel zu wählen - nicht nur für uns, sondern für unsere Kinder und deren Kinder.



Klimawandel an sich kannst du nicht aufhalten, du musst ihn aber so "hinbiegen", dass er nicht so viele Menschen belastet, denn die meisten Menschen leben nun mal an den Küsten.
Aber man kann sich von der Abhängigkeit der fossilen Brennstoffe lösen, denn die sind endlich, das weiß man, das ist bekannt, irgendwann wird der Preis für einen Barel Öl so hoch sein, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt und wenn man dann keinen Ersatz bieten kann, ist es zu spät.



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Außerdem ist heute der Killer-Faktor ja das Geld. Und das konnte man mit den starken Vorschriften den AKW-Betreibern gut aus der Nase ziehen...



Passiert ja nicht, wie man an der Verlängerung des Atomausstiegs gesehen hat, diese Verlängerung wird den Konzernen noch weitere 100 Milliarden in die Kassen spülen. Doch an den Endkosten werden sie nicht beteiligt, obwohl sie schon im Strompreis den Abbau der Atomkraftwerke eingebaut haben.
Die Stromnetze selbst werden auch nicht ausgebaut oder instand gehalten, lieber werden die Gewinne abgeschröpft und an die Aktionäre verteilt (und fleißig Boni bezahlt). Wenn in 30 Jahren das Stromnetz zu alt ist, wird nach dem Staat geschrieen, damit er das finanziert.
Praktisch das gleiche, was jetzt die Banken machen.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn es einen Sonnensturm gibt, der stark genug ist, um die Stromnetze zu überlasten sind Interferenzen unser geringstes Problem 

Photonen mit der Energie einer Radiowelle haben eine sehr kleine Energie, ich denke nicht, dass die den menschlichen Körper mehr als nur kurzzeitig verwirren können. Vielleicht wenn du eine Antenne im MW Bereicht direkt auf einen Menschen richtest. Dann würde er womöglich überhitzen


----------



## riedochs (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Stromnetze selbst werden auch nicht ausgebaut oder instand gehalten, lieber werden die Gewinne abgeschröpft und an die Aktionäre verteilt (und fleißig Boni bezahlt). Wenn in 30 Jahren das Stromnetz zu alt ist, wird nach dem Staat geschrieen, damit er das finanziert.
> Praktisch das gleiche, was jetzt die Banken machen.



Dazu brauch es keine 30 Jahre mehr. Das deutsche Stromnetz benötigt jetzt schon Investitionen von mehren Milliarden Euro.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

Die zig Tausend Windräder und Solaranlagen belasten das Netz schon so sehr, dass die reparaturbedürftigen Netztabschnitte sprunghaft ansteigen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> er meinte bestimmt, dass die selben Argumente die beim Sonnensturm für KKWs gelten auch für WKAs anwendbar sind. Da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher, ein WKA ist bestimmt schlechter abgeschirmt als ein KKW



Das kann durch aus sein den ich bezweifel das Hypoxidharz und Glasfasergewebe auch nur irgendwas an Strahlung auffangen, aber ich bin der Meinung das die Elektronik (SPS) und die Kabel genug abgeschirmt sind zumindest für Sonnensturm (ist ja nu ma keine A-Bombe ).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach eine 1,5GW Radioantenne in ein KKW einbauen, um die überschüssige Energie die nicht gebraucht wird so lange in den Weltraum abzustrahlen?


 
Man könnte einfach einen kleinen Turbinensatz für Eigenbedarf oder eine Dampfpumpe (siehe Fukushima) verbauen.
Man kann auch Kraftwerke bauen, die sich im Notfall passiv kühlen. Man kann welche mit Core Cacher bauen. Man kann Man kann alle Bauschriften einhalten. Man kann Störfälle sofort melden. Man kann neue Sicherheitsstandards nachrüsten. Sogar auf eigene Kosten.
Oder man kann ein gewinnorientierter Stromkonzern sein und einfach die Vorschriften so hinbiegen lassen, dass sie auf die Ist-Situation passen.
(ichs sach nochmal: Atommüll ist ein quasi unlösbares Problem - die Kraftwerke an sich weren theoretisch beherrschbar. Aber es gibt weit und breit niemanden, der dieser Verantwortung gerecht wird)


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

oder man überlegt sich neue Nutzungsmöglichkeiten für den Müll. Vielleicht kann man ja noch Dünger oder so daraus herstellen.


----------



## riedochs (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Die zig Tausend Windräder und Solaranlagen belasten das Netz schon so sehr, dass die reparaturbedürftigen Netztabschnitte sprunghaft ansteigen.


 
Was aber auch daran liegt das in den letzten 20 Jahren kaum investiert wurde.


----------



## zuogolpon (26. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Man könnte einfach einen kleinen Turbinensatz für Eigenbedarf oder eine Dampfpumpe (siehe Fukushima) verbauen.
> Man kann auch Kraftwerke bauen, die sich im Notfall passiv kühlen. Man kann welche mit Core Cacher bauen. Man kann Man kann alle Bauschriften einhalten. Man kann Störfälle sofort melden. Man kann neue Sicherheitsstandards nachrüsten. Sogar auf eigene Kosten.
> Oder man kann ein gewinnorientierter Stromkonzern sein und einfach die Vorschriften so hinbiegen lassen, dass sie auf die Ist-Situation passen.
> (ichs sach nochmal: Atommüll ist ein quasi unlösbares Problem - die Kraftwerke an sich weren theoretisch beherrschbar. Aber es gibt weit und breit niemanden, der dieser Verantwortung gerecht wird)


 

Da muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber ein Konzern, der nicht gewinnorientiert ist, ist kein Konzern.
Der Atommüll ist das Problem....
Mal sehen, was noch so aus Richtung Krenfusion Cadarache kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder man kann ein gewinnorientierter Stromkonzern sein und einfach die Vorschriften so hinbiegen lassen, dass sie auf die Ist-Situation passen.



Man kann auch ein gewinnorientierter Stromkonzern sein, der trotzdem die Bauvorschriften einhält, alle Störfälle sofort meldet und neue Sicherheitsstandards nachrüstet, sobald sie verfügbar sind.
Nur sinkt dann der Gewinn (wobei es immer noch Gewinn bleibt) und offensichtlich geht es nur noch um den Gewinn und um nichts anders mehr, da wird dann auch die Erneuerung/Ausbau der Leistungsnetze mit allen, was geht, blockiert, nur damit man jedes Jahr immer höhere Gewinne vermitteln kann. Ein Stromkonzern, der im Jahr weniger Gewinn macht als im Jahr davor wird automatisch zum Übernahmekandidant, der Kurs sinkt und das Management wird ausgetauscht. Damit das ja nicht passiert, wird so wenig wie möglich ausgegeben.



zuogolpon schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was noch so aus Richtung Krenfusion Cadarache kommt.



Außer heißes Plasma wird da nichts kommen.


----------



## Prognose Bumm (26. Mai 2011)

Passend zum Thema, ein Artikel aus der Süddeutschen. Geht aber sicher auch gerade durch andere Medien.

Energiewende - Röttgen hält Studie über Atomausstieg zurück - Politik - sueddeutsche.de



> Der Atomausstieg ist bis 2017 problemlos möglich - zu diesem Schluss kommt das Bundesumweltamt in einer Studie. Kurz bevor die Weichen für die Energiewende gestellt werden sollen, passt der Koalition diese Erkenntnis gar nicht. Umweltminister Röttgen soll versucht haben, das Papier vor der Öffentlichkeit zu verheimlichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man kann auch ein gewinnorientierter Stromkonzern sein, der trotzdem die Bauvorschriften einhält, alle Störfälle sofort meldet und neue Sicherheitsstandards nachrüstet, sobald sie verfügbar sind.
> Nur sinkt dann der Gewinn (wobei es immer noch Gewinn bleibt) und offensichtlich geht es nur noch um den Gewinn



Eben genau letzteres ist die Definition. Ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen macht nicht "auch" Gewinn, es macht in erster Linie Gewinn. Und dazu gehört es, dass z.B. die Möglichkeiten für den Betrieb von Kraftwerken auf günstigste Art und Weise geschaffen werden. Lobbyismus ist wesentlich billiger, als nachrüsten...




Prognose Bumm schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema, ein Artikel aus der Süddeutschen. Geht aber sicher auch gerade durch andere Medien.
> 
> Energiewende - Röttgen hält Studie über Atomausstieg zurück - Politik - sueddeutsche.de



Wieso überrascht einen sowas wohl nicht...

Aber eins muss ich sagen: Selbst mein Bild von Schwarz-Gelb wandelt sich. Zu Schröder vs. Stoiber Zeiten hatte ich noch Angst, dass die Union so kompetent wäre, ihre imho falschen Ziele zu erreichen - aber mitlerweile sind die echt 1A Spitzenklasse im selbst-demontieren. Nur Mrs. Teflon legt sich nicht einfach nicht auf die Nase.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eben genau letzteres ist die Definition. Ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen macht nicht "auch" Gewinn, es macht in erster Linie Gewinn. Und dazu gehört es, dass z.B. die Möglichkeiten für den Betrieb von Kraftwerken auf günstigste Art und Weise geschaffen werden. Lobbyismus ist wesentlich billiger, als nachrüsten...



Mit dem geringsten Aufwand den maximalen Gewinn erzielen, ja, ist mir bekannt, das Modell. 
Man sieht aber, dass das eher nach hinten los geht, nur leider steuert niemand dagegen, alle warten, bis sie in den Abgrund gezogen werden, doch wenn sie alle erst am Fallen sind, wird es zu spät sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Mai 2011)

Es kann niemand was machen, weil diese Leute am meisten Macht haben. Wenns nach hinten los geht, treten diese einfach von ihrem Amt zurück (siehe Tepco Chef) und bekommen noch eine fette Abfindung (zusätzlich zum Porsche auf Firmenkosten)

Was hat der Tepco Chef schon nur verloren? Gar nichts, seinen Job, aber der hat eh genug Kohle, und verantwortlich ist er ja auch nicht, da er das AKW nicht gebaut hat. Wofür es allerdings Bauing. und Sicherheitsinspektoren gibt weiss ich auch nicht. Und warum er solch ein hohes Gehalt für anscheinend keine Verantwortung erhält kann man sich auch fragen.

Hier in der Schweiz war auch so ein Fall, ein Manager unterschlägt über 50 Mio. Sfr., was passiert? Nein sein Haus wird nicht angezündet, der liebe Herr geht in die Ferien und alle dumme Menschen zahlen die erhöhten Prämien während er sich nicht über die Farbe seines neuen Lamborghinis entscheiden kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hier in der Schweiz war auch so ein Fall, ein Manager unterschlägt über 50 Mio. Sfr., was passiert? Nein sein Haus wird nicht angezündet, der liebe Herr geht in die Ferien und alle dumme Menschen zahlen die erhöhten Prämien während er sich nicht über die Farbe seines neuen Lamborghinis entscheiden kann


 
Das ist dann halt der Nachteil des Rechtsstaates, er muss beweisen, dass der Manager schuldig ist.
Sieht man damals beim Mannesmann Urteil (Vodafone hat Mannesmann übernommen, weißt du als Schweizer sich auch noch), die Mannesmann Manager haben den Kurs so hin gebogen, dass sie gewinnbringend Provision bekommen haben, aber leider konnte man ihnen keine Kursmanipulation nachweise, was moralisch verwerflich ist, ist halt strafrechtlich OK.

Solange die Politik von den Oligarchen manipuliert werden (und man die einzelnen Politiker nach ihrer Amtszeit mit lukrativen Berater Jobs lockt) wird sich daran nie was ändern.


----------



## Rolk (26. Mai 2011)

Ein Politikwissenschaftler hatte kurz nach den Wahlen in BW gesagt," damit die Grünen die Wirtschaftskompetenz von Schwarz-Gelb erlangen können, müssen sie nur noch lernen wie man sich von Lobbyisten bestechen lässt."

Der Mann hatte sowas von Recht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Lustig ist ja, dass die SPD wegen ihrer Wirtschaftskompetenz in Bremen gewählt wurde. 
Na ja, sie haben noch nicht so viele Schulden wie Berlin, schein also eine Kompetenz zu sein.


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist dann halt der Nachteil des Rechtsstaates, er muss beweisen, dass der Manager schuldig ist.
> Sieht man damals beim Mannesmann Urteil (Vodafone hat Mannesmann übernommen, weißt du als Schweizer sich auch noch), die Mannesmann Manager haben den Kurs so hin gebogen, dass sie gewinnbringend Provision bekommen haben, aber leider konnte man ihnen keine Kursmanipulation nachweise, was moralisch verwerflich ist, ist halt strafrechtlich OK.


 
Warum ist eine Kursmanipulation denn verwerflich? Jedes geschäftliche Handeln stellt bei einer AG doch eine Kursmanipulation dar.

Oder meinst Du Insiderhandel?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Oder meinst Du Insiderhandel?


 
Letztendlich ging es ja um Insiderhandel, denn die Mannesmann Leute wusste, ja was kommt und wenn du diese Informationen nutzt um den Aktienkurs noch mal nach oben zu pushen, damit du möglichst viel Kohle aus deinen Aktienoptionen holen kannst, dann ist das mir mich illegal.
Nur das zu beweisen ist halt das Problem, ohne Akteneinsicht geht das kaum und soweit ich weiß, existierten dafür keine Unterlagen (oder wurden vorher noch schnell vernichtet).


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Könnte man nicht einfach eine 1,5GW Radioantenne in ein KKW einbauen, um die überschüssige Energie die nicht gebraucht wird so lange in den Weltraum abzustrahlen?


 
Wie soll Waerme-Energie direkt in Elektromagnetische Strahlung umgewandelt werden? Das geht nicht, mann muesste erst die Waerme in Strom umwandeln und dann in Radiowellen. Da allerdings die Stromerzeugung mit der Kuehlung zusammenhaengt kann mann das knicken.



Forseti schrieb:


> Photonen mit der Energie einer Radiowelle haben eine sehr kleine Energie, ich denke nicht, dass die den menschlichen Körper mehr als nur kurzzeitig verwirren können. Vielleicht wenn du eine Antenne im MW Bereicht direkt auf einen Menschen richtest. Dann würde er womöglich überhitzen


 
So ein Quatsch. Starke Radiowellen sind durchaus schaedlich fuer uns.



Forseti schrieb:


> oder man überlegt sich neue Nutzungsmöglichkeiten für den Müll. Vielleicht kann man ja noch Dünger oder so daraus herstellen.



Radioaktiver Duenger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Starke Radiowellen sind durchaus schaedlich fuer uns.


 
Radiowellen haben eine bestimmte Frequenz und damit eine bestimmte Energie.


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Radiowellen haben eine bestimmte Frequenz und damit eine bestimmte Energie.


 
Damit meinte ich Forseti's 1,5GW Antenne.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

die Energie kommt doch direkt aus dem KKW. Dafür gibt es doch die Generatoren. Ein KKW ist kein Fernheizkraftwerk


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich Forseti's 1,5GW Antenne.


 
Kannst du doch nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> die Energie kommt doch direkt aus dem KKW. Dafür gibt es doch die Generatoren. Ein KKW ist kein Fernheizkraftwerk


 
Die Hitze in dem Atomkraftwerk erwaermt Wasser was dadurch verdampft was wiederum eine Turbine antreibt die den Strom erzeugt. Die Turbine ist ja der Generator. Wie willst du aber das die Antenne die ueberfluessige Energie aufnimmt wenn die Kuehlung versagt. Wie gesagt das geht nicht. Die Hitze muss erst im Generator in Strom umgewandelt werden und dann kann der Strom in Radiowellen umgewandelt werden. Allerdings haengt der Generator entweder direkt an dem Kuehlsystem oder indirekt, wenn also das Kuehlsystem ausfaellt wuerde kein Strom erzeugt, also wuerde auch deine Antenne keine Energie aufnehmen. Daher ist die Idee mit der 1,5GW Antenne Humbug.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du doch nicht ernst nehmen.


 
Er meint es aber ernst glaube ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Das warme Abwasser der AKWs könnte man auch nutzen um Haushalte mit warmen Wasser zu versorgen, oder Schwimmbäder.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

So lange das KKW aktiv ist, bekommt der Generator erhitzten Wasserdampf und erzeugt Energie, welche sofort für die Kühlung eingesetzt werden könnte. Die Kühlung versagt nicht, so lange die Energieversorgung aufrecht erhalten bleibt. Die KKWs haben auch Notstromsysteme um kurze Zeiten zu überbrücken, wo das KKW von Netzeinspeisung auf Eigenversorgung umgestellt wird.


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> So lange das KKW aktiv ist, bekommt der Generator erhitzten Wasserdampf und erzeugt Energie, welche sofort für die Kühlung eingesetzt werden könnte. Die Kühlung versagt nicht, so lange die Energieversorgung aufrecht erhalten bleibt. Die KKWs haben auch Notstromsysteme um kurze Zeiten zu überbrücken, wo das KKW von Netzeinspeisung auf Eigenversorgung umgestellt wird.


 
Wenn aber die Pumpe die den Wasserkreislauf antreibt ausfaellt erzeugt der Generator keinen Strom mehr. Und wenn dann auch noch die Notfall Diesel Generatoren ausfallen dann passiert sowas wie in Fukushima. Und dann wuerde die Antenne dir auch nicht mehr helfen da ja die Antenne nur Strom aufnehmen kann. Die Antenne kann ja nicht direkt Waerme-Energie in Radiowellen umwandeln.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das warme Abwasser der AKWs könnte man auch nutzen um Haushalte mit warmen Wasser zu versorgen, oder Schwimmbäder.


 
In einem Kernkraftwerk mit Waermeaustauscher ist das sogar moeglich da ja das Wasser das den Generator antreibt nicht radioaktiv ist. Ich denke du willst aber eher Forseti auf den Arm nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> In einem Kernkraftwerk mit Waermeaustauscher ist das sogar moeglich da ja das Wasser das den Generator antreibt nicht radioaktiv ist. Ich denke du willst aber eher Forseti auf den Arm nehmen.


 
Ich will den AKW Leuten halt noch ein paar Argumente liefern. 
Man könnte um das AKW einen Freizeitpark bauen, mit Schwimmbad und komplett überdacht, alleine die Abwärme des AKWs würde für die Energie, die benötigt wird, reichen.
(und alle kommen mit einem strahlenden Lächeln wieder raus )


----------



## thysol (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> (und alle kommen mit einem strahlenden Lächeln wieder raus )


 
Der wahr echt gut.

Du haettest Dichter werden sollen.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

Atomwitz: Keiner lacht, alle strahlen


----------



## Abufaso (26. Mai 2011)

Was ist die Partnerstadt von Fukushima?

Strahlsund


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

die Stadt heißt aber Stralsund


----------



## Abufaso (26. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:
			
		

> die Stadt heißt aber Stralsund



Nicht so wild.. Merkt eh keiner 


2012 geht die Welt unter.... Japan ist disqualifiziert wegen Frühstart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Der wahr echt gut.
> 
> Du haettest Dichter werden sollen.


 
Das Gute ist, nahe eines AKWs muss man die Hühner mit drei Schenkeln nicht extra züchten, die kommen von dort.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

so kann man natürlich auch die Hungerprobleme der Welt lösen


----------



## troppa (27. Mai 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> so kann man natürlich auch die Hungerprobleme der Welt lösen



Hm, durch natürliche Selektion? Die, die keine radioaktiven Rennhühner fangen bzw. vertragen können, sterben?

Bin ich langsam so zynisch, oder meine ich dass nur? 

Naja, back to Topic:

83:80 Stimmen gegen Atomkraft ist meiner Meinung ein bischen schlaff, oder?

Für mich wäre es interressant gewesen, ob die für Atomkraft gestimmt haben neben einem KKW wohnen, oder nicht. 
Wenn dem so wäre, könnte man sie wohl als verstrahlt bezeichnen. Was aber eine reine Feststellung und keine Beleidigung wäre. 
Ich für meinen Teil bemitleide sie bezüglich ihres Unwissens. 
Die Anderen sind auch zu bemitleiden, weil sie die Gefahr nicht sehen  oder wahr haben wollen bzw. wohl noch nie etwas von La Hague, Asse,  Three Mile Island, Biblis, Forsmark usw. gehört haben.

Es gibt meiner Ansicht nach keine "ungefährlichen" oder gar "sicheren"  AKWs. Das ist doch alles nur Augenwischerrei der Strommultis und den  CDU/CSU- bzw. FDP-Schergen, die ihr Fähnchen doch letztlich nur in den  Wind halten. Die dann noch einen absolut schwachsinnigen und  unrealistischen Sofortausstieg fordern, nachdem sie erst 3 Monate zuvor  noch eine, allein aus technischer Sicht,  absolut wahnsinnige  Laufzeitverlängerung beschlossen haben. Man kann einen Reaktor der für  35 Jahre ausgelegt ist nicht 50 Jahre laufen lassen, selbst die Russen  sehen das ein.

Man sollte meiner Meinung nach zurück zum Atomausstieg von 2002 finden:  2023 und dann ist gut. Sonst lohnen sich die bereits getätigten  Investitionen in die erneuerbaren Energien nicht mehr. Was auch  volkswirtschaftlich die Rolle rückwärts ad absurdum führt.

Für alle Freunde der Atomfusion: Es dauert noch 50 Jahre, wie vor 50 Jahren, damit mehr Energie rauskommt als reingesteckt wird. 

Übrigens: Kleiner Tipp da, am Himmel hängt so ein Ding, das nennt man  Sonne, (Klar kann man jetzt um die Uhrzeit nicht sehen, aber sicherlich  auf der anderen Seite der Erde sehr gut)  vlt. ist es euch noch nie aufgefallen, aber ich hörte: Da gibts sie  schon die Atomfusion seit ca. 5 Millarden Jahren und man hält es nicht  für möglich: Man kann diese Energie nutzen und nicht zuletzt wegen sonem  komischen Typ, vom Patentamt Bern, der dafür sonen Nobel-Preis bekommen  hat. (Einfels oder so... (Wink mit dem Brennstab: Albert Schweitzer  wars nicht..)). Muhahaha...


----------



## Forseti (27. Mai 2011)

Schon alleine wegen deinem Avatar lese ich deinen Beitrag nicht


----------



## thysol (27. Mai 2011)

@troppa
Ich bin zwar auch in groben Zuegen deiner Meinung aber so wie du deine Meinung kundtust kann keine serioese Diskussion stattfinden. Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind musst du nicht als "dumm" abstempeln.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Mai 2011)

Naja ich seh hier einige Kommentare die sogar mehr als dumm sind und rein gar nicht in eine seriöse Diskussion gehören!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Es kann niemand was machen, weil diese Leute am meisten Macht haben. Wenns nach hinten los geht, treten diese einfach von ihrem Amt zurück (siehe Tepco Chef) und bekommen noch eine fette Abfindung (zusätzlich zum Porsche auf Firmenkosten)
> 
> Was hat der Tepco Chef schon nur verloren? Gar nichts, seinen Job, aber der hat eh genug Kohle, und verantwortlich ist er ja auch nicht, da er das AKW nicht gebaut hat. Wofür es allerdings Bauing. und Sicherheitsinspektoren gibt weiss ich auch nicht.



Macht hat, in einer Demokratie, trotz allem das Volk.
Wenn dieses Volk keine Vorgaben macht, deren Einhaltung die Sicherheitsinspektoren durchsetzen könnten, dann kommt eben sowas bei raus. Die Aufgabe eines Managers im Kapitalismus (und auch den hat das Volk zu verwantworten) ist nun einmal nicht der Schutz der Zivilbevölkerung, sondern die Erwirtschaftung von Gewinn. Grund für den Rücktritt bei Tepco (iirc ohne Abfindung?) war ja auch nicht das Unglück, sondern der Umgang mit der Öffentlichkeit im Anschluss. Für letzteres ist ein Manager verantwortlich - für ersteres nur sehr eingeschränkt. Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, in der Verantwortung von jedem einzelnen übernommen werden und von unten nach oben durchgesetzt werden soll. Man mag über die Funktionalität von letzterem streiten, aber es gibt keinen heiligen König, der entscheidet, was richtig und was falsch ist, und die Allgemeinheit, die es an seiner Stelle machen wollte, muss sich selbst an die Nase fassen, wenn sie es nicht macht. Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl hat eine Partei, die sich für den weiteren Betrieb der AKWs eingesetzt hat, 33,8% der Stimmen bekommen und eine Partei, die sich ungeregelte Märkte, Gewinnorientierung und ggf. Ausbau der Kernenergie auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat, immer noch 14,6%.
Wenn da am Ende eine Atom-freundliche Gesetzeslage rauskommt, dann mag das vielleicht über lobbyorientierte Politiker gehen. Aber da liegt nicht die Schuld. Die liegt bei denjenigen, die diesen Politikern Amt und Verantwortung gegeben haben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lustig ist ja, dass die SPD wegen ihrer Wirtschaftskompetenz in Bremen gewählt wurde.



Selbst die Theorien der Linken wären besser, als die Realität in Bremen 




thysol schrieb:


> Wenn aber die Pumpe die den Wasserkreislauf antreibt ausfaellt erzeugt der Generator keinen Strom mehr. Und wenn dann auch noch die Notfall Diesel Generatoren ausfallen dann passiert sowas wie in Fukushima. Und dann wuerde die Antenne dir auch nicht mehr helfen da ja die Antenne nur Strom aufnehmen kann. Die Antenne kann ja nicht direkt Waerme-Energie in Radiowellen umwandeln.



Der ursprünlgiche Aufhänger für die Diskussion war nicht primär ein Ausfall der Pumpen, sondern ein Ausfall des Stromnetzes - der wiederum ein Abschalten der Generatoren und damit einen lokalen Strommangel nach sich zieht. Eine Möglickeit, die elektrische Energie andersweitig zu nutzen, wäre tatsächlich eine Lösung des Problems. (Wenn auch, wie gesagt, eine sinnlos komplizierte)




thysol schrieb:


> @troppa
> Ich bin zwar auch in groben Zuegen deiner Meinung aber so wie du deine Meinung kundtust kann keine serioese Diskussion stattfinden. Leute die nicht deiner Meinung sind musst du nicht als "dumm" abstempeln.


 
Die Frage ist nur, wen er als dumm abstempelt:
Leute, an die sich der normale "Atomkraft - nein danke" Sticker richtet oder Leute, die diesen normalerweise verwenden? (oder an beide?  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber da liegt nicht die Schuld. Die liegt bei denjenigen, die diesen Politikern Amt und Verantwortung gegeben haben.


 
Tja, nur ist leider jeder Politiker darauf bedacht, mit den Lobbyisten zusammenzuarbeiten, denn der Politiker will ja auch nach seinem Ausscheiden vom Spitzenamt einen spitzen bezahlten Beratervertrag haben und den gibts nun mal nicht beim örtlichen Tante-Emma Laden.


----------



## Googolplex Accounts (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Umfrageergebnisse aufmöbeln macht Spaß


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2011)

Wie armselig ist das denn? Hat sich ein halber Kindergarten angemeldet nur um das Umfrageergebnis zu verfälschen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

Ein User, der kürzlich wegen massiver Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln gesperrt wurde, verbringt diesen Tag offensichtlich damit, Zweitaccounts zu erstellen (siehe oben). Gut möglich, dass er diese genutzt hat, um die Umfrage zu manipulieren - ich habe sie jetzt einfach geschlossen, ist ja ohnehin schon sehr alt.
Es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit, Stimmenabgaben ungültig zu machen, d.h. solange ich nicht weiß, wieviele Fehlstimmen agegeben wurden, kann ich das Ergebniss nicht passend korrigieren. Auch ein Neustart der Umfrage ist technisch nicht möglich. (bzw. man müsste den Thread komplett neu anlegen. Ggf. bietet der von der Regierung zu beschließende Atomkonsens dann ohnehin Anlass für eine neue Umfrage)


----------



## Rolk (4. Juni 2011)

Zuletzt lagen die Atomgegner mit 4 oder 5 Stimmen vorne. 

Edit: Ach das war Forseti. Da lag ich mit dem Kindergarten ja gar nicht so falsch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Ich bin mal so - und oute mich als 'Pro-Atom-Strom'.
Jedoch mit einem großen 'Aber'.

Ich will's Euch auch erklären: wenn wir den Atomstrom abschaffen wird folgendes passieren:


die Energiekonzerne verlangen von der Regierung eine Entschädigung
die Energiekonzerne erhöhen die Strompreis - und zwar mehr, als notwendig.
Haben wir ja beim Öko-Cent gesehen:die Mehrkosten betragen 1Cent je kw/h; erhöht wurde um viel mehr, bei mir z. B. um 5Cent.
die Energiekonzerne reißen die deutschen AKW's ab - und kaufen sich von der Entschädigung, die sie bekommen in AKW's jenseits der deutschen Grenzen ein
Und zwar da, wo's am billigsten ist.
Wir - die Bürger, die den Atomausstieg gewollt haben - sind doppelt die Dummmen: wir zahlen für den Atomausstieg, die Energiekonzerne verdienen sich dumm und dämlich - und wir haben immer noch (ausländischen) Atomstrom.

Nicht, dass ich grundsätzlich für Atomstrom wäre - mir ist nur ein deutsches AKW lieber, als ein Schrottreaktor hinter der Grenze; wenn der hoch geht, sind wir auch gearscht.
Dann lieber ein - sicherer - deutscher Reaktor als einer in Frankreich, Tschechien oder wo auch immer, wo wir keinen Einfluss und keine Überwachungsmöglichkeiten haben.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

Das Problem ist ja, wer sagt, dass unsere Kraftwerke sicherer sind als die in Frankreich/Tschechien oder sonst wo in Europa?

Die Energiekonzerne können ja gern fordern, was sie wollen, die Frage ist halt, muss man das mitmachen?
Ist es nicht sinnvoller, die Oligarchen besser zu kontrollieren, eventuell das Leitungsnetz zu verstaatlicht?


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

Forseti schrieb:


> Ein KKW ist kein Fernheizkraftwerk


Dem widerspreche ich: das AKW Stade beispielweise wurde - unter anderem - errichtet, im Prozesswärme an die nahe gelegene Saline zu liefern.
Da dieser Dampf über einen Wärmetauscher erzeugt wird, ist er auch vom Reaktorkreislauf getrennt und nicht radioaktiv.
Da AKW Stade lieferte in seiner Betriebszeit (1972-2003) 662MW  elektrische Nettoleistung, sowie 1892 MW thermische Leistung - also rund dreimal so viel thermische Leistung (durch den Prozessdampf für die Saline) wie elektrische Leistung.
Stade war das erste AKW, welches Fernwärme lieferte.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, wer sagt, dass  unsere Kraftwerke sicherer sind als die in Frankreich/Tschechien oder  sonst wo in Europa?


Meines Wissens sind die deutschen AKW nicht nur die teuersten, sondern anerkantermaßen auch die sichersten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sinnvoller, die Oligarchen besser zu kontrollieren, eventuell das Leitungsnetz zu verstaatlicht?


Tja, bis vor einigen Jahrzehnten war die Stromerzeugung/das Stromnetz (wie die Bahn auch) staatlich - dann wurde privatisiert.....
Dass die Privatisierung in einigen Bereichen (Ver- und Entsorgung, Feuerwehr, Krankenhäuser usw.) Blödsinn ist, haben mittlerweile auch etliche Gemeinden kapiert - und schaffen sich wieder eigene Betriebe an, weil's preiswerter und zuverlässiger ist.



Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

Googolplex Accounts schrieb:


> Umfrageergebnisse aufmöbeln macht Spaß


Traurig...



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> die Energiekonzerne verlangen von der Regierung eine Entschädigung


...und warum sollte man sie zahlen? (Vermutlich wird die Regierung so dumm sein, aber solche Forderungen kommen früher oder später so oder so.)



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> die Energiekonzerne erhöhen die Strompreis - und zwar mehr, als notwendig.


Tja, Monopole können das machen wann immer sie wollen, die Energiewende ist da nur eine von vielen Ausreden.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> die Energiekonzerne reißen die deutschen AKW's ab - und kaufen sich von der Entschädigung, die sie bekommen in AKW's jenseits der deutschen Grenzen ein
> Und zwar da, wo's am billigsten ist.


 Das könnte man auch politisch verhindern.

Alles in allem finde ich fast, dass die Stomversorgung verstaatlicht sein sollte (wobei ich nicht der große Fan von sowas bin), aber die 3 großen Konzerne werden nie Konkurrenz aufkommen lassen und damit die Preise gestalten wie sie wollen, aber Energie ist entscheident für einen Staat (nicht nur für die Bürger, sondern auch für die Wirtschaft) und da haben verstaatlichte Betriebe den Vorteil, dass sie nicht kostendeckende arbeiten müssen (würde man die Preise so ansetzen, dass der Staat minimale Verluste durch die Stromversorgung macht, dann wäre es unterm Strich doch sinnvoll, da der Standort Deutschland deutlich attraktiver werden würde).
Leider geht das alles nicht so einfach...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich will's Euch auch erklären: wenn wir den Atomstrom abschaffen wird folgendes passieren:
> 
> 1. die Energiekonzerne verlangen von der Regierung eine Entschädigung



Sollen sie doch. Die spannende Frage ist aber: Wird die Regierung ihnen eine zahlen? Bei unserer Regierung leider nicht auszuschließen. Aber man könnte auch einfach eine gewisse vom Bundesrat nicht gestützte, noch vom Verfassungsgericht zu prüfende Gesetzesänderung zurücknehmen - und schon hätte man einen Atomausstieg, der mit der Atomindustrie abgesprochen wurde und zu dem sich diese verpflichtet hat und der daumen*pi zur Abschaltung 2020-25 (je nach länge der Stillstandzeiten) führt. Die Sofortabschaltungen kann man, gerade bei Reaktoren wie Krümmel, über den Entzug der Betriebserlaubniss durch die Länder regeln - Gründe gibt es mehr als genug.

Natürlich hätte diese Lösung den "Nachteil", dass sie eine 100%ige Bankrotterklärung bzw. fast schon Abdankung von Schwarz-Gelb wäre. Aber das ist dann der Unterschied zwischen "Ein Atomausstieg ist die falsche Wahl" und "Merkels Atomausstieg ist mangelhaft". Letzteres würden sehr, sehr viele Leute unterstützen.



> 2. die Energiekonzerne erhöhen die Strompreis - und zwar mehr, als notwendig.



Machen sie so oder so. Ist aber auch kein großer Beinbruch, denn zum einen wird der Umstieg leichter, wenn die Leute sparen, zum anderen wird es so rentabler für Investoren, in erneuerbare Energien einzusteigen, was seinerseits das Monopol der großen vier aushölt. Nicht mal die Folgen für die Wirtschaft würde ich als problematisch bezeichnen. Natürlich schaden die höheren Kosten kurzfristig, aber wir stecken gerade in einer Aufschwungsphase - wenn sie das verkraften kann, dann jetzt. Und irgendwann kommen diese gestiegenen Kosten sowieso und das nicht nur in Deutschland. Wenn sich unsere Wirtschaft jetzt daran anpassen kann/muss, anstatt ggf. in einer Abschwungphase damit konfrontiert zu werden, ist sie später im Vorteil.
Blieben noch die Bürger und ihr Geld. Da muss man allgemein gegenrechnen, dass der Gesellschaft langfristig weniger Kosten entstehen (siehe gesamten restlichen Thread), d.h. unterm Strich auch hier kein zusätzliches Minus (dass die Begleichung eines derart kapitalen, viele Jahrzehnte praktizierten Fehlers wie der Atomkraft nicht ganz ohne Strafe dahergeht, sollte dagegen klar sein und muss akzeptiert werden. Wäre dafür, es über die Renten zu finanzieren    )



> Haben wir ja beim Öko-Cent gesehen:die Mehrkosten betragen 1Cent je kw/h; erhöht wurde um viel mehr, bei mir z. B. um 5Cent.



Ironischerweise sind die Standardtraife damit z.T. teurer, als die der Anbieter reinen Ökostroms, wo letztere doch angeblich so schweine teure Kraftwerkstypen betreiben sollen...



> die Energiekonzerne reißen die deutschen AKW's ab - und kaufen sich von der Entschädigung,



Siehe oben



> die sie bekommen in AKW's jenseits der deutschen Grenzen ein



Glaubst du, Vattenfall muss sich noch jenseits der Grenze in AKWs einkaufen? 
Das sind sowieso Großkonzerne und die lassen sich anderswo sicherlich nicht durch moralische Bedenken abhalten. Aber damit hat die deutsche Energieversersorgung nichts zu tun. Selbst die Bundesregierung beteiligt sich an der Finanzierung von Kernreaktoren in brasilianischen Erdbebengebieten. (oder wurde das jetzt doch eingestellt? Sollen ja einige Leute "überrascht" dazugelernt haben, aber ich hätte nichts von einem Rückzieher bei den Bürgschaften für die deutschen Kernanlagenbauer gehört)




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich: das AKW Stade beispielweise wurde - unter anderem - errichtet, im Prozesswärme an die nahe gelegene Saline zu liefern.
> Da dieser Dampf über einen Wärmetauscher erzeugt wird, ist er auch vom Reaktorkreislauf getrennt und nicht radioaktiv.
> Da AKW Stade lieferte in seiner Betriebszeit (1972-2003) 662MW  elektrische Nettoleistung, sowie 1892 MW thermische Leistung - also rund dreimal so viel thermische Leistung (durch den Prozessdampf für die Saline) wie elektrische Leistung.
> Stade war das erste AKW, welches Fernwärme lieferte.



Iirc ist es auch das letzte. Es wurden zwar ein paar weitere vorbereitet, aber afaik in Deutschland nie ans Netz angeschlossen.



> Meines Wissens sind die deutschen AKW nicht nur die teuersten, sondern anerkantermaßen auch die sichersten.



sagt die deutsche Atomlobby...
Unabhängige Untersuchungen gibt es bekanntermaßen nicht.
Bis vor 3 Monaten galten auf alle Fälle französische und britische Kraftwerke als genauso sicher (im Vergleich zu den nicht-Konvoi-Anlagen z.T. als sicherer). Genauso wie die japanischen.
Erst nachdem sich herausgestellt hat, dass auch schöngeredete nicht-russsische Reaktoren tatsächlich ihr Restrisiko einlösen können, gelten auf einmal nur noch die Reaktoren im eigenen Land als sicher. Wohlgemerkt: Bei den Briten sind auch die eigenen Reaktoren die sichersten. Bei den Franzosen auch. ...

Was berechtiger ist, ist die Angst vor Temelin. Da hätte man vor 10 Jahren eine EU-weite Anti-AKW-Regelung gebraucht (ich brauch wohl nicht zu sagen, welche politischen und wirtschaftlichen Kräfte dagegen waren?). Aber die Mär vom gefährlichen Atom-Importstrom kann man sich trotzdem sparen. Tschechien hat >>80% Kohlestrom, die paar Reaktoren könnten nicht einmal die drei größten Deutschen ersetzen, wenn man den gesamten Atomstrom exportieren würde.
Würde Deutschland importieren müssen (anstatt nur Exporte einzustellen), dann wäre das sicherlich keine nenneswerte Quelle.



> Tja, bis vor einigen Jahrzehnten war die Stromerzeugung/das Stromnetz (wie die Bahn auch) staatlich - dann wurde privatisiert.....
> Dass die Privatisierung in einigen Bereichen (Ver- und Entsorgung, Feuerwehr, Krankenhäuser usw.) Blödsinn ist, haben mittlerweile auch etliche Gemeinden kapiert - und schaffen sich wieder eigene Betriebe an, weil's preiswerter und zuverlässiger ist.



Die Gemeinden habens kapiert, die große Politik noch lange nicht...
(siehe Bahnprivatierung oder die Auflagen für Griechenland, wo der Staat jetzt quasi alles verramschen muss, wovon man im Zukunft vielleicht hätte leben können)


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind die deutschen AKW nicht nur die teuersten, sondern anerkantermaßen auch die sichersten.


 
Das haben die Japaner auch mal von ihren gedacht.
Doch die Realität ist wie immer eine andere und wenn jeder Störfall in deutschen Reaktoren peinlichst genau dokumentiert, gemeldet und ausgewertet wäre, würden die Anlangen alle schon lange still stehen, weil sie eben alles andere als sicher sind.


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> ...und warum sollte man sie zahlen? (Vermutlich wird die Regierung so dumm sein, aber solche Forderungen kommen früher oder später so oder so.)



Ich habe noch gestern ein Interview mit einem Richter (? es war jedenfalls ein hochrangiger Jurist) gelesen, der sich dahingehend geäußert hat, daß eine Klage auf Schadensersatz da sehr gute Aussichten auf Erfolg hätte. Will sagen: Das entscheidet eben nicht die Regierung, ob sie da was zahlen muß, sondern einzig das deutsche Recht. Wo berechtigte Ansprüche bestehen, kann man die hier ja gottlob auch durchsetzen. Auch, wenn einem das im Einzelfall vielleicht mal nicht paßt.



> Das könnte man auch politisch verhindern.



Wie soll man das denn politisch verhindern? Ein multinationaler Konzern kann doch investieren und kaufen, wo er will. Wenn man jetzt politisch verhindern wollte, daß die Kernkraftwerke andernorts bauen oder kaufen oder sich an solchen beteiligen, wäre das doch nichts anderes, als wenn man einer beliebigen deutschen Person auf politischem Wege verbieten würde, sich ein Haus in Holland oder Aktien in den USA zu kaufen.



> Alles in allem finde ich fast, dass die Stomversorgung verstaatlicht sein sollte (wobei ich nicht der große Fan von sowas bin), aber die 3 großen Konzerne werden nie Konkurrenz aufkommen lassen und damit die Preise gestalten wie sie wollen, aber Energie ist entscheident für einen Staat (nicht nur für die Bürger, sondern auch für die Wirtschaft) und da haben verstaatlichte Betriebe den Vorteil, dass sie nicht kostendeckende arbeiten müssen (würde man die Preise so ansetzen, dass der Staat minimale Verluste durch die Stromversorgung macht, dann wäre es unterm Strich doch sinnvoll, da der Standort Deutschland deutlich attraktiver werden würde).
> Leider geht das alles nicht so einfach...



Wenn eine eine Insitution in Staatseigentum nicht kostendeckend arbeitet, zahlt am Ende jeder die Differenz über Steuern. Das mag zwar erstmal nett klingen, führt aber am Ende zu großer Ungerechtigkeit, weil die Abrechnung nicht mehr vebrauchsgerecht ist und gerade auf dem Energiesektor Fehlanreize setzen würde. In so einem Modell kann sich ja jeder an zwei Fingern abzählen, daß er einen umso größeren Schnitt macht, desto mehr Energie er verbraucht. Immerhin zahlt er ja weniger, als das Produkt tatsächlich wert ist. Eigentlich dachte ich, daß es politisch gewünscht ist, den Energieverbrauch zu reduzieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das haben die Japaner auch mal von ihren gedacht.
> Doch die Realität ist wie immer eine andere und wenn jeder Störfall in deutschen Reaktoren peinlichst genau dokumentiert, gemeldet und ausgewertet wäre, würden die Anlangen alle schon lange still stehen, weil sie eben alles andere als sicher sind.



Nach deutschen Standards hätte an dieser Stelle überhaupt kein AKW gebaut werden dürfen. Und zwar zu keiner Zeit. Was sich die Japaner dabei gedacht haben, diesen Ort zu wählen, wird wahrscheinlich ihr Geheimnis bleiben. Aber im Endeffekt darf ja jeder Staat das tun, was er für richtig hält.
Und Störfälle in Kernanlagen werden schon sehr genau dokumentiert. Das geht ja so weit, daß die Medien die Bevölkerung in helle Panik versetzen, sobald nur mal in irgendeinem Umspannwerk bei einem Kernkraftwerk ein Trafo brennt. Allerdings beeinträchtigt das nicht die Sicherheit des Kraftwerks. Bei einem konventionellen Kraftwerk ist sowas nicht einmal meldepflichtig und die Medien läßt es gleich ganz kalt. Da kommt dann eben die Werksfeuerwehr und dann wird anschließend etwas aufgeräumt. Alles kein Drama. Gleichwohl kommt sowas häufiger vor, als man erstmal denkt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Wobei das mit dem politisch verhindern schwer ist: wer zwingt denn die Konzerne, ihre Quellen offen zu legen?
Notfalls wird eine Tochtergesellschaft gegründet oder der Strom bei örtlichen Versorgern eingekauft - und deren Hintergründe und Besitzverhältnisse sind schon in Deutschland kaum zu verfolgen; im Ausland wird das garantiert nix!

So wird also kaum feststellbar sein, wo der Strom, den die Konzerne nach Deutschland liefern, letztendlich her kommt.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gestern ein Interview mit einem Richter (? es war jedenfalls ein hochrangiger Jurist) gelesen, der sich dahingehend geäußert hat, daß eine Klage auf Schadensersatz da sehr gute Aussichten auf Erfolg hätte. Will sagen: Das entscheidet eben nicht die Regierung, ob sie da was zahlen muß, sondern einzig das deutsche Recht. Wo berechtigte Ansprüche bestehen, kann man die hier ja gottlob auch durchsetzen. Auch, wenn einem das im Einzelfall vielleicht mal nicht paßt.



Ging es da um die beschlossenen Ausstiegsgesetze, oder um die bisherige Zwangsabschaltung ohne rechtliche Grundlage? Bei letzterer haben sie definitiv gute Karten, schließlich hatte Schwarz/Gelb ihnen ja den Betrieb gesetzlich garantiert (schade, dass der Bürger Parteien nicht auf Schadensersatz verklagen kann...), aber für die Folgen eines Gesetzes muss man afaik nicht entschädigt werden (auch wenn diverse Lobbys oft im vorraus was aushandeln). Das müsste man erst einmal vorm Bundesverfassungsgericht komplett kippen.



> Wie soll man das denn politisch verhindern?



Politisch nicht. Aber ein Staat mit der Bedeutung Deutschlands könnte erfolgreich auf diplomatischem Wege gegen den Bau weiterer Kraftwerke und für die Stilllegung älterer eintreten.



> Wenn eine eine Insitution in Staatseigentum nicht kostendeckend arbeitet, zahlt am Ende jeder die Differenz über Steuern. Das mag zwar erstmal nett klingen, führt aber am Ende zu großer Ungerechtigkeit, weil die Abrechnung nicht mehr vebrauchsgerecht ist und gerade auf dem Energiesektor Fehlanreize setzen würde.



Abseits einer (sehr wünschenswerten) bundesweiten Sicherung der Grundversorgung hat ein Betrieb in Staatsbesitz aber nicht per se eine schlechtere Bilanz, als ein privater. Das ist eine Frage der Führung und man muss staatliche Betrieben keinen über Jahrzehnte gereiften Beamtenwasserkopf oben drauf setzen (d.h. in Deutschland vielleicht schon ...  ) und staatliche Betriebe, die Mindeststandards garantieren und dem Staat auch noch Gewinne einbringen und die es ihm ermöglichen, Infrastrukturprojekte ohne langwierige Verhandlungen umzusetzen, sind definitiv besser, als Privatbetriebe, die Netze verfallen lassen, ländliche Räume ignorieren, möglichst viel Geld der deutschen Kunden/Steuerzahler einsacken und am besten noch im Ausland investieren und die für jedes kleines bißchen Zukunftsvorbereitung großzügige Förderprogramme verlangen.



> Nach deutschen Standards hätte an dieser Stelle überhaupt kein AKW gebaut werden dürfen. Und zwar zu keiner Zeit.



Deutschland hat keine Standards, die den Bau von AKWs in Tsunamigefährdeten Gebieten verbieten. Und den Betrieb in erdbebengefährdeten Gebieten wohl auch nicht. Ob unsere schönen Siedewasserreaktoren in Philipsburg I, Biblis 1 und 2 wohl Stärke 6,5 bis 7 so ohne weiteres wegstecken würden? Konstruiert wurden sie afaik für maximal 6 und wenn ich an die bisherige Betriebsgeschichte denke, dann haben sie die Konstruktionsziele in der Realität eher unterboten. Neckarwestheim ist afaik für 7 gerüstet, müsste aber schon fast in der "größer 7,5"-Zone stehen.

Soviel zu deutschen Standards und was sie alles nicht verbieten. (erwähnte ich schon gewisse brasilianische Reaktoren in zwar nicht Erdbeben, aber -rutsch gefährdeten Gebieten, die zwar auf dem technischen Stand der 80er Jahre sind, deren Bauteile 20 Jahre auf Halde lagen (zum Zeitpunkt der Inbetriebnahme ein Ditteljahrhundert auf dem Buckel hätten), aber die vollste Unterstützung unseres Lieblingswirtaußenministers haben und laut Regierungsgutachten alle deutsche Ansprüche so toll erfüllen, dass man 1,3 Milliarden reinstecken kann?)



> Und Störfälle in Kernanlagen werden schon sehr genau dokumentiert. Das geht ja so weit, daß die Medien die Bevölkerung in helle Panik versetzen, sobald nur mal in irgendeinem Umspannwerk bei einem Kernkraftwerk ein Trafo brennt. Allerdings beeinträchtigt das nicht die Sicherheit des Kraftwerks. Bei einem konventionellen Kraftwerk ist sowas nicht einmal meldepflichtig und die Medien läßt es gleich ganz kalt. Da kommt dann eben die Werksfeuerwehr und dann wird anschließend etwas aufgeräumt. Alles kein Drama. Gleichwohl kommt sowas häufiger vor, als man erstmal denkt.


 
Nur dauert es nicht immer solange, den Trafo auch tatsächlich zu löschen und es liegt auch nicht wirklich im Ermessen des Betreibers, die Meldungspflicht zu ignorieren, egal wie unwichtig er das Ereigniss findet.

Aber das "kommt häufig" merke ich mir mal für den Fall, dass hier wieder wer behauptet, man bräuchte AKW für eine zuverlässige Grundlast. Regelmäßiges auftreten von Schäden, in deren Folge dann für ~ein halbes Jahrzehnt kein Strom produziert wird, passt nicht so ganz zu "zuverlässig".


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ging es da um die beschlossenen Ausstiegsgesetze, oder um die bisherige Zwangsabschaltung ohne rechtliche Grundlage? Bei letzterer haben sie definitiv gute Karten, schließlich hatte Schwarz/Gelb ihnen ja den Betrieb gesetzlich garantiert (schade, dass der Bürger Parteien nicht auf Schadensersatz verklagen kann...), aber für die Folgen eines Gesetzes muss man afaik nicht entschädigt werden (auch wenn diverse Lobbys oft im vorraus was aushandeln). Das müsste man erst einmal vorm Bundesverfassungsgericht komplett kippen.



Gute Frage. Meines Wissens ging es um die jetzt beschlossene Abschaltung bis 2022 und die verordnete Stillegung von Krümmel(?). Da hat der Betreiber wohl in den letzten zwei Jahren 700 Millionen Euro reingepumpt in dem guten Glauben, das Kraftwerk auch wieder in Betrieb nehmen zu können. Da das nun wohl doch nicht mehr passieren dürfen soll, wollen die natürlich ihr verschwendetes Geld zurück. Kann auch sein, daß die Übertragung von Reststrommengen da reinspielt, weil bei vollständiger Übertragung aller Reststrommengen auf die noch laufenden AKW ein Abschalten bis 2022 wohl ein Aufbrauchen der Reststrommengen rein technisch gar nicht zuläßt.



> Politisch nicht. Aber ein Staat mit der Bedeutung Deutschlands könnte erfolgreich auf diplomatischem Wege gegen den Bau weiterer Kraftwerke und für die Stilllegung älterer eintreten.


Wenn Du noch das Wort "erfolgreich" aus dem Satz streichst, würde ich Dir sogar recht geben und sagen, daß sich Deutschland dafür diplomatisch tatsächlich einsetzen könnte. Lediglich Erfolg wird man damit halt nicht haben.



> Abseits einer (sehr wünschenswerten) bundesweiten Sicherung der Grundversorgung hat ein Betrieb in Staatsbesitz aber nicht per se eine schlechtere Bilanz, als ein privater. Das ist eine Frage der Führung und man muss staatliche Betrieben keinen über Jahrzehnte gereiften Beamtenwasserkopf oben drauf setzen (d.h. in Deutschland vielleicht schon ...  ) und staatliche Betriebe, die Mindeststandards garantieren und dem Staat auch noch Gewinne einbringen und die es ihm ermöglichen, Infrastrukturprojekte ohne langwierige Verhandlungen umzusetzen, sind definitiv besser, als Privatbetriebe, die Netze verfallen lassen, ländliche Räume ignorieren, möglichst viel Geld der deutschen Kunden/Steuerzahler einsacken und am besten noch im Ausland investieren und die für jedes kleines bißchen Zukunftsvorbereitung großzügige Förderprogramme verlangen.



Stimmt schon. Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, das verhindert, daß ein staatlicher Betrieb sinnvoll und ertragreich wirtschaftet. Da man aufgrund des Lohngefüges in Staatsbetrieben (da müßten dann ja Beamte arbeiten) allerdings nie die Besten der Besten auffinden kann, wird das wahrscheinlich eher nichts. Wer auf seinem Gebiet wirklich herausragend ist, arbeitet in der Privatwirtschaft, weil er da wesentlich mehr verdienen kann. Das ist erstmal nicht schlimm, solange es nur um die Vergabe von KFZ-Kennzeichen oder die Erteilung von Baugenehmigungen geht, aber die wirtschaftliche Stromversorgung eines Landes ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Ich meine, man sieht ja auch an den Skandalen und Skandälchen der einzelnen Landesbanken und bei verschiedenen Stadtkämmerern, daß manche Personen eben doch von dem ganz großen Spiel mal besser die Finger lassen.



> Nur dauert es nicht immer solange, den Trafo auch tatsächlich zu löschen und es liegt auch nicht wirklich im Ermessen des Betreibers, die Meldungspflicht zu ignorieren, egal wie unwichtig er das Ereigniss findet.
> 
> Aber das "kommt häufig" merke ich mir mal für den Fall, dass hier wieder wer behauptet, man bräuchte AKW für eine zuverlässige Grundlast. Regelmäßiges auftreten von Schäden, in deren Folge dann für ~ein halbes Jahrzehnt kein Strom produziert wird, passt nicht so ganz zu "zuverlässig".


Ist doch klar, daß Löscharbeiten im Umfang mal variieren können. Und bei einem Kernkraftwerk muß nach sowas eben erstmal umfangreichst geprüft werden, ob wirklich noch alles funktioniert und nicht doch irgendwas irgendwo einen kleinen Hau abbekommen hat. Und das ist ja eigentlich auch ganz gut so, denn ein vermeidbares Risiko sollte man da nicht unnötig eingehen. Und beim normalen Kohlekraftwerk muß eben gar nichts nach so einem Ereignis geprüft werden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Mit den Trafobränden: es gab schon etliche, die Stunden oder Tage gebraucht haben, bis sie endlich gelöscht waren.

Allerdings stehen nun mal AKW's erheblich mehr im Fokus der Medien - und ein 'Brand im AKW XY' bringt nun mal mehr Auflage/Zuschauerzahlen als ein 'Trafobrand im Kohlekraftwerk AB'.

Und gerade Trafobrände kommen - leider - öfters vor, als man weiß.
Wenn im Kraftwerk 'um die Ecke' ein Trafo explodiert und abbrennt, steht's eben nur auf Seite 14 im Lokalblatt - ein qualmender Trafo im AKW ist aber sofort auf n-tv oder N24 zu sehen.

Grüße

Jochen



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein User, der kürzlich wegen massiver Verstöße gegen die Forenregeln gesperrt wurde, verbringt diesen Tag offensichtlich damit, Zweitaccounts zu erstellen (siehe oben). Gut möglich, dass er diese genutzt hat, um die Umfrage zu manipulieren - ich habe sie jetzt einfach geschlossen, ist ja ohnehin schon sehr alt.
> Es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit, Stimmenabgaben ungültig zu machen, d.h. solange ich nicht weiß, wieviele Fehlstimmen agegeben wurden, kann ich das Ergebniss nicht passend korrigieren. Auch ein Neustart der Umfrage ist technisch nicht möglich. (bzw. man müsste den Thread komplett neu anlegen. Ggf. bietet der von der Regierung zu beschließende Atomkonsens dann ohnehin Anlass für eine neue Umfrage)


 
Ich hoffe, dieser User bleibt uns dauerhaft erspart - solchen Kinderkram können wir in diesem ernsten Umfeld nicht brauchen.
Soll er sich in den Kammerspielen oder sonstwo austoben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Meines Wissens ging es um die jetzt beschlossene Abschaltung bis 2022 und die verordnete Stillegung von Krümmel(?). Da hat der Betreiber wohl in den letzten zwei Jahren 700 Millionen Euro reingepumpt in dem guten Glauben, das Kraftwerk auch wieder in Betrieb nehmen zu können. Da das nun wohl doch nicht mehr passieren dürfen soll, wollen die natürlich ihr verschwendetes Geld zurück. Kann auch sein, daß die Übertragung von Reststrommengen da reinspielt, weil bei vollständiger Übertragung aller Reststrommengen auf die noch laufenden AKW ein Abschalten bis 2022 wohl ein Aufbrauchen der Reststrommengen rein technisch gar nicht zuläßt.



Die Übertragung von Reststrommengen muss genehmigt werden, da gibt es kein pauschales Anrecht drauf. Wenn die Stromkonzerne zuviele Reststrommengen übrig haben, weil die Kraftwerke, die sie als betriebssicher bezeichnet haben, 50% der Zeit nicht einmal betriebsfähig waren, dann ist das wohl deren ihr Problem. Krümmel hätte, wenn es so funktioniert hätte, wie vorgesehen, längst abgeschaltet werden müssen. Das Vattenfall und E.ON seit 6 Jahren nicht in der Lage sind, das Ding auf volle Leistung zu bringen (oder überhaupt anzuschalten), ist garantiert kein Argument FÜR längere Laufzeiten.
Und Entschädigungsbedarf sehe ich auch. Ein Unternehmen, dass eine mit der (rot-grünen) Regierung geschlossene Vereinbarung bricht, um Schrottreaktoren länger laufen zu lassen und daraufhin ein bißchen was investiert, der brauch sich nicht zu beschweren, wenn die (schwarz-gelbe) Regierung ihre Fehler eingestehen muss und sich ihrerseits von (hinter verschlossenen Türen, an demokratischen Institutionen vorbei und sehr zum Wohle der Nuklearbranche) geschlossen Vereinbarungen zurückzieht.
Wie gesagt: Wenn das Bundesverfassungsgericht entscheidet, dass die Umgehung des Bundesrates illegitim war, dann sind die Regelungen, in deren Hoffnung investiert wurde, sowieso Geschichte - und dieses Risiko war von Anfang an bekannt. 



> Wenn Du noch das Wort "erfolgreich" aus dem Satz streichst, würde ich Dir sogar recht geben und sagen, daß sich Deutschland dafür diplomatisch tatsächlich einsetzen könnte. Lediglich Erfolg wird man damit halt nicht haben.



Frankreich sicherlich nicht. England hatte selbst mal ein Ausstiegsprogramm und dürfte im Moment dazu tendieren, es wieder aufzugreifen - die Aussicht auf engere wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit (Stichwort: Banken&Finanzmärkte) mit Deutschland könnte das Zünglein an der Waage sein. Länder wie Tschechien können von Deutschland ohnehin wesentlich mehr profitieren, als ihnen die Atomenergie je einbringen könnte. Litauen war die EU-Mitgliedschaft schon einen Ausstieg wert.
Desweiteren sollte mitlerweile die Mehrheit der EU-Länder keine AKWs haben und mehrere Länder haben nur 1-2 kleine Reaktoren, auf die sie verzichten könnten. Wenn sich Deutschland dauerhaft auf die Seite des Ausstiegs stellt (d.h. der Union nicht in ein paar Monaten wieder einfällt, dass da ja diverse große deutsche Konzerne hinter stehen), dann sollte es bequem zu einer EU-weiten Mehrheit reichen. Die erzwingt vielleicht nicht den sofortigen Ausstieg in den verbliebenen Ländern, könnte aber sicherlich ein Neubauverbot und hohe Sicherheitskriterien (mit folgender Abschaltung von Altmeilern) erzwingen, wenn sie ein Schwergewicht wie Deutschland im Boot hat.



> Stimmt schon. Es gibt kein Naturgesetz, das verhindert, daß ein staatlicher Betrieb sinnvoll und ertragreich wirtschaftet. Da man aufgrund des Lohngefüges in Staatsbetrieben (da müßten dann ja Beamte arbeiten)



? In kaum einem Staatsbetrieb wird noch Verbeamtet. In der gesamten Lehre und Forschung abgeschafft, in der Verwaltung afaik nur noch auf höchster Ebene - nur die Polizeibeamten müssen halt Beamte sein.



> Ich meine, man sieht ja auch an den Skandalen und Skandälchen der einzelnen Landesbanken und bei verschiedenen Stadtkämmerern, daß manche Personen eben doch von dem ganz großen Spiel mal besser die Finger lassen.



Ich glaube mich dunkel daran zu erinnern, das Privatbanken in ähnlich hoher Zahl betroffen waren 
Natürlich gibt es in Staatsbetrieben immer wieder das Problem, dass sich die Politik zu viel einmischt und dass zu unternehmerischen Problemen führt. Nur: Wenn es nicht gerade um renditegeile Börsenspekulanten sind, dann hat es i.d.R. einen guten politischen Grund, dass dies oder jenes durchgedrückt wird.
Wird die gleiche Aufgabe privatwirtschaftlich erfüllt, dann bleiben diese Gründe bestehen - aber die Politik kann sie nicht mehr einfach umsetzen, sondern sie muss versuchen, mit Steuern oder abenteuerlichen Ausnahmeregelungen, die Wirtschaft dazu zu zwingen, dass zu machen, was nötig ist.
Guck dir doch die Stromnetze als zum Thread passendes Beispiel an: Natürlich machen die Konzerne viel mehr Gewinn, als unter staatlicher Führung. Aber das liegt (nicht) nur an ihrer Verwaltung, dass liegt z.B. daran, dass sie bei der Wartung sparen und den Ausbau ganz sein lassen. Dazu müssen sie erst mit hohen Zuschüssen überredet werden. Ergebniss: Anstatt ein kaum gewinnmachendes Staatsunternehmen zu haben, hat der Staat hohe Kosten für Zuschüsse, die notwendigen Baumaßnahmen werden Jahre zu spät eingeleitet, der Bürger zahlt umso höhere Strompreise und ein paar Großkonzerne freuen sich über wachsende Vermögen, die sie dann am besten NICHT in die deutsche Wirtschaft stecken.

Sicherlich hast du in diesem Zusammenhang recht, dass man mit fixen Tarifen, wie sie in den 70ern in Staatsunternehmen üblich waren, nicht die fähigsten Leute bekommst. Aber das ist ja kein Zwangsmerkmal von Staatskonzernen. Und wenn man sich diverse nicht-Staatskonzerne anguckt, dann ist "fordert viel Geld" auch kein verlässiges Auswahlkriterium.



> Ist doch klar, daß Löscharbeiten im Umfang mal variieren können. Und bei einem Kernkraftwerk muß nach sowas eben erstmal umfangreichst geprüft werden, ob wirklich noch alles funktioniert und nicht doch irgendwas irgendwo einen kleinen Hau abbekommen hat. Und das ist ja eigentlich auch ganz gut so, denn ein vermeidbares Risiko sollte man da nicht unnötig eingehen. Und beim normalen Kohlekraftwerk muß eben gar nichts nach so einem Ereignis geprüft werden.



Entweder ein Ereigniss war prinzipbedingt ungefährlich. Dann gibt es nichts zu prüfen. Oder es gab riskante Verknüpfungen, die überprüft werden müssen - dann hat man nur Glück gehabt, dass nichts schlimmeres passiert ist. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so ganz, mit welcher von beiden Varianten du FÜR Atomenergie argumentieren willst.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Allerdings stehen nun mal AKW's erheblich mehr im Fokus der Medien - und ein 'Brand im AKW XY' bringt nun mal mehr Auflage/Zuschauerzahlen als ein 'Trafobrand im Kohlekraftwerk AB'.
> 
> Und gerade Trafobrände kommen - leider - öfters vor, als man weiß.
> Wenn im Kraftwerk 'um die Ecke' ein Trafo explodiert und abbrennt, steht's eben nur auf Seite 14 im Lokalblatt - ein qualmender Trafo im AKW ist aber sofort auf n-tv oder N24 zu sehen.



Nunja. Man muss auch klar sagen:
Der brenende Trafo im Kohlekraftwerk legt selten 50% der jeweiligen Netzkapazität für viele Monate lahm, führt zu einer Notabschaltung eines Kernreaktors und dem zeitweiligen Betrieb einer nuklearen Anlage ohne Stromversorgung und ohne primäre Kühlsysteme. Das sich Sicherheitsventile an Druckbehältern öffnen, Reaktorführer zu Atemschutzgeräten greifen und der Reaktor selbst Temperaturprofile durchläuft, die für regulären Betrieb tunlichst zu vermeiden sind, ist auch nicht so ganz Standard in Kohlekraftwerken.
(nur für alle die, die immer noch denken, Trafobrände in AKWs wären ein meldepflichtiges Ereigniss: Dem ist nicht so. Erst wenn ein Brand den gesamten nuklearen Betrieb beeinträchtigt, wie im Falle Krümmel, darf mans nicht mehr totschweigen)


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

Richtig - ein Trafobrand ist (zu recht!) kein meldepflichtiges Ereignis.
Wird nur leider oft genug von den Medien hoch gepeitscht.

und was die (eventuelle) Änderung der 'Entscheidung Atomausstieg' angeht: das ist ja das Problem - jede Regierung tut, was sie will und ändert dabei Entscheidungen der Vorgängerregierungen ab.
So haben natürlich weder Bürger noch Firmen Planungssicherheit - was ein großes Problem ist; ebenso wie die lange Dauer von Planfeststellungsverfahren.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## empty (8. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> So wird also kaum feststellbar sein, wo der Strom, den die Konzerne nach Deutschland liefern, letztendlich her kommt.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Jochen



Das ist in Europa aber möglich nicht qualitativ das du bestimmen kannst welches Elektron (verzeit das ist nicht wissenschaftlich ausgedrückt) jetzt beliebig genau bestimmen kannst wo es her kommt, aber der Strom wird quantitativ Zertifiziert. Das heisst prinzipiell ist jede Kapazität die bezogen wird kann verfolgt werden. 

Ich persönlich bin jetzt extrem froh, das auch die Schweizer bereit sind aus dem Atomstrom auszusteigen. Ich weiss nicht wie bewusst ihr solche Diskussionen aus dem Ausland wahrnehmt, aber heute wurde der Grundstein für den Schweizer Ausstieg gelegt. Der Nationalrat will die Betriebserlaubnisse der AKWs auslaufen lassen (bis 2035) und dabei mit flankierenden Massnahmen die Effizienz der Konsumenten und Alternativenergien fördern. 

Interessant dürften in dem Zusammenhang auch Volksinitiativen wie die Energie- statt Mehrwertsteuer sein, da sie eben ein effizientes und von Energieimportunabhängige Volkswirtschaft begünstigen. Ich weiss auch das Delegationen aus Deutschland interesse an einem solchen Steuermodell haben. (Darum ist auch der Blick über die Landesgrenzen manchmal interessant)


----------



## Uter (8. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gestern ein Interview mit einem Richter (? es war jedenfalls ein hochrangiger Jurist) gelesen, der sich dahingehend geäußert hat, daß eine Klage auf Schadensersatz da sehr gute Aussichten auf Erfolg hätte. Will sagen: Das entscheidet eben nicht die Regierung, ob sie da was zahlen muß, sondern einzig das deutsche Recht. Wo berechtigte Ansprüche bestehen, kann man die hier ja gottlob auch durchsetzen. Auch, wenn einem das im Einzelfall vielleicht mal nicht paßt.


Dann Zahlt man eben die Strafe und streicht dafür für die nächsten Jahre die Subventionen und erlässt ein Gesetz, dass die Energieversorger alleine die Kosten für die Atommüllentsorgung tragen müssen (ich weiß, dass geht auch nicht so einfach, aber mit solchen Drohungen könnte man deutlichen Druck machen).



Icejester schrieb:


> Wie soll man das denn politisch verhindern? Ein multinationaler Konzern kann doch investieren und kaufen, wo er will. Wenn man jetzt politisch verhindern wollte, daß die Kernkraftwerke andernorts bauen oder kaufen oder sich an solchen beteiligen, wäre das doch nichts anderes, als wenn man einer beliebigen deutschen Person auf politischem Wege verbieten würde, sich ein Haus in Holland oder Aktien in den USA zu kaufen.


Einfach verbieten, dass Atomstrom importiert wird? Über gekaufte Zertifikate könnte dann immernoch Atomstrom importiert werden, dieser dürft dann aber im Herstellerland nicht mehr als Ökostrom verkauft werden.
Importbeschränkungen gibt es massenhaft und viele sind sinnvoll, mit eingeschränkter Freiheit haben sie nicht unbedingt viel zu tun.



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn eine eine Insitution in Staatseigentum nicht kostendeckend arbeitet, zahlt am Ende jeder die Differenz über Steuern. Das mag zwar erstmal nett klingen, führt aber am Ende zu großer Ungerechtigkeit, weil die Abrechnung nicht mehr vebrauchsgerecht ist und gerade auf dem Energiesektor Fehlanreize setzen würde. In so einem Modell kann sich ja jeder an zwei Fingern abzählen, daß er einen umso größeren Schnitt macht, desto mehr Energie er verbraucht. Immerhin zahlt er ja weniger, als das Produkt tatsächlich wert ist. Eigentlich dachte ich, daß es politisch gewünscht ist, den Energieverbrauch zu reduzieren.


 Du hast meine Idee nicht verstanden:
Sie müssen nicht kostendeckend arbeiten, weil...
...die teurer Subventionen die Betriebe aktuell für den Staat auch nicht kostendeckend arbeiten lassen.
...die Arbeiter andere Anreize bekommen könnten (sicherer Arbeitsplatz, ähnlich wie bei Beamten) und der Lohn damit etwas gesenkt werden könnte.
...günstige Energie neue Arbeitsplätze schafft und damit deutliche Summen beim Arbeitslosengeld und durch Lohn-/Umsatzsteuer frei werden.


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2011)

Lesenswerter Artikel bei Spiegel online: Atomkraft-Aus: Stadland Frust - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama

Ähnlich sieht es hier aus. Ein Bekannter meines Vaters wird auch Leute entlassen müssen wenn die Arbeit im AKW weg fällt. Aber diese Schicksale sind den Öko ja egal.Und wenn jetzt jemand damit kommt: Er kann ja umziehen. genau zieh du mal um wenn du vielleicht Familie hast oder gerade ein Haus baust. Für viele Verein hier wird es auch schlechter werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ähnlich sieht es hier aus. Ein Bekannter meines Vaters wird auch Leute entlassen müssen wenn die Arbeit im AKW weg fällt. Aber diese Schicksale sind den Ökofaschisten ja egal.Und wenn jetzt jemand damit kommt: Er kann ja umziehen. genau zieh du mal um wenn du vielleicht Familie hast oder gerade ein Haus baust. Für viele Verein hier wird es auch schlechter werden.


 
Recht hast du, für eine Hand voll Arbeitsplätze lohnt es sich die Existenz ganzer Landstriche oder Nationen in die Waagschale zu werfen. Diese Ökofaschichsten sind alles reine Egoisten und denken das das Wohl von Millionen Menschen wichtiger wäre, als die Arbeitsplätze einiger Wenige. Verrückt .
Wer die Ironie in diesem Beitrag findet darf sie behalten...


----------



## Icejester (9. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Dann Zahlt man eben die Strafe und streicht dafür für die nächsten Jahre die Subventionen und erlässt ein Gesetz, dass die Energieversorger alleine die Kosten für die Atommüllentsorgung tragen müssen (ich weiß, dass geht auch nicht so einfach, aber mit solchen Drohungen könnte man deutlichen Druck machen).



Energieversorger bekommen, mal abgesehen von Ökostromproduzenten, Subventionen? Das wäre mir neu.



> Einfach verbieten, dass Atomstrom importiert wird? Über gekaufte Zertifikate könnte dann immernoch Atomstrom importiert werden, dieser dürft dann aber im Herstellerland nicht mehr als Ökostrom verkauft werden.
> Importbeschränkungen gibt es massenhaft und viele sind sinnvoll, mit eingeschränkter Freiheit haben sie nicht unbedingt viel zu tun.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Du meinst. Soll Atomstrom nun importiert werden dürfen oder nicht? Und wieso ist es wichtig, wie importierter Atomstrom im Herstellungsland deklariert wird, wenn er doch von dort exportiert wurde, also im Herstellerland gar nicht verkauft wird?

Außerdem sind Importverbote für auf bestimmte Weise erzeugten Strom im Rahmen eines harmonisierten EU-weiten Energienetzes (TEN-E) absolut utopisch.



> Du hast meine Idee nicht verstanden:
> Sie müssen nicht kostendeckend arbeiten, weil...
> ...die teurer Subventionen die Betriebe aktuell für den Staat auch nicht kostendeckend arbeiten lassen.
> ...die Arbeiter andere Anreize bekommen könnten (sicherer Arbeitsplatz, ähnlich wie bei Beamten) und der Lohn damit etwas gesenkt werden könnte.
> ...günstige Energie neue Arbeitsplätze schafft und damit deutliche Summen beim Arbeitslosengeld und durch Lohn-/Umsatzsteuer frei werden.


 
Alles, was schon in der Konzeption den Gedanken trägt, nicht kostendeckend arbeiten zu müssen, ist unsolide und wird am Ende ein Fass ohne Boden.


----------



## Uter (9. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Energieversorger bekommen, mal abgesehen von Ökostromproduzenten, Subventionen? Das wäre mir neu.


Weißt du wie viel Geld der Staat für ein intaktes Stromnetz, den Bau von Kraftwerken, die benötigte Infrastruktur und vor allem die Atomkraft ausgibt? Also ich bin mir sicher, dass dafür einige Manager der Stromversorger bezahlt werden können...



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was Du meinst. Soll Atomstrom nun importiert werden dürfen oder nicht? Und wieso ist es wichtig, wie importierter Atomstrom im Herstellungsland deklariert wird, wenn er doch von dort exportiert wurde, also im Herstellerland gar nicht verkauft wird?


Wenn man nur Ökostrom importiert, dann würde in dem exportierenden Land weniger Ökostrom zur Verfügung stehen ---> es würden neue Ökokraftwerke gebaut, um den Bedarf zu decken, so zumindest die Theorie der Marktwirtschaft.



Icejester schrieb:


> Außerdem sind Importverbote für auf bestimmte Weise erzeugten Strom im Rahmen eines harmonisierten EU-weiten Energienetzes (TEN-E) absolut utopisch.


Warum sollte sich das Land mit den meisten Einwohnern nicht einmal durchsetzen?



Icejester schrieb:


> Alles, was schon in der Konzeption den Gedanken trägt, nicht kostendeckend arbeiten zu müssen, ist unsolide und wird am Ende ein Fass ohne Boden.


 Warum? 
Ich hab doch genug ausgleichende Gründe genannt.
Außerdem: Arbeitet das Bildungssystem kostendeckend? Nein? Sollen wir deswegen auf Schulen etc. verzichten?
Arbeitet die Bundeswehr kostendeckend? Nein? Sollten wir nicht dort eher sparen und sinnlose Einsätze, die Leben und Millionen kosten vermeiden?


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Stichwort: Atomkraft im nahen Ausland für Deutschland: bsp. am AKW Fessenheim (Frankreich, unmittelbar am Rhein wenige Meter jenseits der Grenze) ist n-BW mit 17,5% beteiligt.
Die Auszahlung dieser Beteiligung erfolgt in Sachleistungen - im Klartext: mit Strom. Glaubt etwa jemand, dass dieser deutsche Strom aus einem französischen AKW an der deutschen Grenze kehrt macht?
Fessenheim ist das älteste AKW Frankreichs - Baujahr 1971 - und wird nun für weitere 10 Jahre Betrieb ertüchtigt.
(Quelle: 'Streßtest für die Atomkraft, ZDF 02.06.2011)

Genau das ist es, wenn ich sage: mir ist ein deutsches AKW lieber als irgendein Schrottreaktor hinter der Grenze.

Abgesehen davon ist ein meinen Augen die Atomkraft in der BRD rechtlich zweifelhaft: jeder Gewerbetreibende ist verpflichtet, die Entsorgung seiner Abfälle nachzuweisen - das gilt für die Imbissbude an der Ecke genauso wie für die AKW-Betreiber.
Nur......es gibt bis heute keine genehmigte Entsorgung (=Endlagerung) von (deutschen) Atomabfällen!

Man sieht: sobald wirtschaftliche Interessen ein bestimmtes Maß überschreiten, ist die Rechtslage egal - nur wird der Imbissbudenbesitzer dieses Maß nie erreichen können, der AKW-Betreiber aber immer.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, wenn ich sage: mir ist ein deutsches AKW lieber als irgendein Schrottreaktor hinter der Grenze.


 
Es gibt aber praktisch keine Schrott Reaktoren hinter der Grenzen, oder anderes gesagt, die deutschen Reaktoren sind nicht besser. Die Atomkonzerne *sagen *nur, dass sie besser sind, beweisen können sie es nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. Juni 2011)

Sorry, aber Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft tschechische oder bulgarische AKW vom Tschernobyl-Typ auf eine Stufe mit deutschen AKW's stellen, oder? 
Und die Forderung, Fessenheim still zu legen, ist sicher auch völlig unbegründet, oder?

Ich drück's mal anders aus: es bringt nix, wenn wir unsere AKW's für zehn Jahre Restlaufzeit nachrüsten und gleich 'um die Ecke' stehen nicht nachgerüstete 'Tschernoby-Reaktoren' in der Gegend umher, von denen wir dann unseren Strom bekommen.
Diese AKW' s entziehen sich nämlich komplett der Kontrolle und Überwachung durch die deutschen Behörden - aber die radioaktive Wolke wird auch garantiert an der Grenze halt machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Ich will es mal so ausdrücken.
Dass es in deutschen Kraftwerken noch zu keinen Gau gekommen ist, liegt nicht unbedingt an der Technologie, sonder eher daran, dass das Personal mehr oder weniger gewissenhaft arbeitet.
Aber das kann sich ändern, wenn sich die Energiekonzerne nach Frankreich orientieren.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, wenn ich sage: mir ist ein deutsches AKW lieber als irgendein Schrottreaktor hinter der Grenze.


 
Es ist keine "entweder oder" Frage. Der Schrottreaktor in Frankreich bleibt am Netz egal was wir hier treiben. Insofern sollte man nicht auf die billige Polemik der Atomstrombeführworer hereinfallen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

Mag sein - aber wir müssen ja dessen Weiterbetrieb nicht noch dadurch sichern, dass


deutsche Firmen/Stromversorger sich dran beteiligen
wir den Strom von solchen Dingern auch noch importieren
Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, Maßregelungen dahingehend zu schaffen, welcher Strom nach Deutschland importiert werden darf und welcher nicht.
Aber - da gibt's erhebliche Probleme:


die EU wird da von Wettbewerbsfreiheit reden und uns das verbieten (wenn's nicht schon durch diesen dussligen, voreilenden Gehorsam scheitert)
Wenn's die EU nicht macht, tun's die Konzerne
Überprüfbar ist's sowieso nicht - und wenn, dann wird der Atomstrom halt im Ausland verkauft und der von diesem ersetzte Kohlestrom geht an uns.
Auch kein Gewinn....
der europäische Stromverbund wurde mit Absicht eingeführt, um eventuelle Versorgungsengpässe - witterungsbedingt, wegen Veranstaltungen oder durch Ausfälle - ausgleichen zu können.
Das hat sich im großen und ganzen bewährt.
Da kann Deutschland nicht einfach aussteigen.
Ob Deutschland sich vollständig selbst versorgen kann - zumal ohne AKW's - darf auch bezweifelt werden.
Zumindest vorerst - in 20 Jahren könnte es was werden, vorher kaum.
Eines darf man nicht übersehen: Immerhin erzeugen AKW's nahezu ein Viertel (genau: 23,3%) des deutschen Stroms.
In Anbetracht der langen Planungs- und Baurechtsphasen in Deustchland - es dauert oft mehrere(!) Jahrzehnte, bis ein Kraftwerk gebaut werden darf; bis es dann Strom liefert, dauert's noch mal 4-6 Jahre - wird es schwer sein, innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre genug Kraftwerke zu bauen, um die vom Netz gehenden AKW's zu ersetzen.
Ich bezweifele ernsthaft, dass es möglich sein wird, innerhalb weniger Jahre auch nur die Planungsfeststellung zu schaffen, um die Kraftwerke bauen zu dürfen, welche die AKW's ersetzen sollen.
Bedenkt man nun weiter, dass der Bau eines Kraftwerkes mehrere Jahre dauert, müsste schon bis 2016, spätestens 2018 wenigstens die Planfeststellung geschafft sein. 

Und da glaube ich nicht dran - auch weil gerade die Grünen jedes Großprojekt mit Klagen und Einsprüchen nahezu unendlich verzögern.Rücksicht auf die Betroffenen wird dabei nicht genommen - da wird ein Ortsumgehung verzögert, weil irgendwo auf der geplanten Trasse ein paar Vögel nisten (_könnten_; gesehen hat die keiner!).
Währenddessen wälzen sich die Auto- und LKW-Schlangen durch enge Ortsdurchfahrten, den Anwohnern fahren die LKW praktisch durchs Wohnzimmer und jedes Jahr gibt es Tote auf den Strecken.
Das interessiert die Grünen dann wenig bis gar nicht - und das wird auch bei den nun anstehenden Kraftwerksbauten so sein.

​Und ob dann die Firmen, welche die Kraftwerke bauen und die Teile  herstellen (all zu viele davon gibt's nämlich auch nicht - und zwar  weltweit!), dann die notwendigen Kapazitäten haben, darf auch bezweifelt werden...

Welche einheimischen Energiequellen haben wir denn noch, nachdem die Steinkohle auch aus europaischen Interessen hingerichtet wurde?
Doch nur noch die Braunkohle - und wenn da ein Tagebau erweitert werden soll, sind die Grünen die ersten, die dagegen sind.
Windräder wollen _die_ auch nicht vor der Tür haben - abgesehen davon, könnte ja ein Vogel dagegen fliegen.
Wasserkraft ist in Deutschland soweit ausgebaut, wie es geht - da sind kaum noch ungenutzte Kapazitäten vorhanden.

Das Ergebnis wird zwangsläufig - die Steinkohle wurde ja nun auch hingerichtet - eine erhebliche und zunehmende Abhängigkeit von ausländischen Ernergieträgern (Öl, Gas, Kohle) und ausländischen Ernergieversorgern sein.
Und wohin *das *führen kann, haben wir vor einigen Jahren gesehen, als es diesen Gasstreit gab.
Da sind wir in Deutschland ganz schnell hilfloser Spielball fremder Interessen - und das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein.....


Im Klartext: die Bundesregierung hat hier vorschnell einen Wahlkampfschachzug gemacht, der die Grundversorgung (wozu ich mal Strom, Gas, Wasser, Wärme, Fernsehen und Telefon ebenso wie Polizei, Krankenhäuser und Feuerwehr rechne) in Deutschland schlichtweg in unverantwortlicher Weise gefährdet.

Offen gesagt, sehe ich den tatsächlichen Atomausstieg noch nicht - Sachzwänge wie die fehlenden Ersatzkapazitäten werden da eine Laufzeitverlängerung erzwingen.

Und: schon die jetzige Regierung ändert ihre Meinung gerne mal - wer garantiert denn, dass eine eventuelle neue Regierung den Atomkonsens nicht einfach kippt?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mag sein - aber wir müssen ja dessen Weiterbetrieb nicht noch dadurch sichern, dass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn du es anscheinend nicht verstehen kannst/ willst, in Frankreich denkt kein Mensch an Abschaltung, VOLLKOMMEN EGAL WAS WIR MACHEN.
Insofern ist es nur ein fadenscheiniges Argument um den uninformierten Bild Leser auf pro Atomstrom einzuwickeln.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Eines darf man nicht übersehen: Immerhin erzeugen AKW's nahezu ein Viertel (genau: 23,3%) des deutschen Stroms.
> In Anbetracht der langen Planungs- und Baurechtsphasen in Deustchland - es dauert oft mehrere(!) Jahrzehnte, bis ein Kraftwerk gebaut werden darf; bis es dann Strom liefert, dauert's noch mal 4-6 Jahre - wird es schwer sein, innerhalb der nächsten 10 Jahre genug Kraftwerke zu bauen, um die vom Netz gehenden AKW's zu ersetzen.



Wenn man bedenkt das wir 130% des tatsächlichen Bedarfs produzieren und somit seit ewigen Zeiten schon Stromexporteur sind, relativieren sich die paar Prozent Atomstrom Anteil. Vor allem bei den Ausfahlzeiten. In der Regel ist aufs Jahr hochgerechnet ein AKW komplett ausser betrieb. Ist halt eine unzuverlässige Technik die rund 1.000 meldepflichtige Störfälle pro Jahr generiert. Die Großen laufen dann auf CNN (Three Mile Island, Tschernobyl, Fukushima, ... ). Das Problem ist nur das der GAU kein ob sondern ein wann ist. Insofern ist jede tickende Zeitbombe welche zurückgebaut wird eine gute Zeitbombe (AKW).

Auf den Rest gehe ich mal nicht ein, da kann ich ja auch gleich mit einem Atomstrom Lobbyisten diskutieren  .


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach:
Man muss den anderen Ländern in Europa zeigen, dass eine große Industrienation wie Deutschland vollständig auf Kernenergie verzichten kann und trotzdem wettbewerbsfähig bleibt, mit dem Vorteil neue Technologien entwickeln und auf dem Weltmarkt anbieten zu können, mit der auch andere Länder aus der Kerntechnik aussteigen können.
Mit der entsprechenden diplomatischen Überredungskunst einer Regierung, die voll hinter diesen Technologien steht (was die derzeitige ja nicht tut, daher muss sie entsorgt werden), werden die anderen europäischen Länder ebenfalls aussteigen und dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch der Rest der Welt das atomare Energiezeitalter verlässt.


----------



## Icejester (12. Juni 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Weißt du wie viel Geld der Staat für ein intaktes Stromnetz, den Bau von Kraftwerken, die benötigte Infrastruktur und vor allem die Atomkraft ausgibt? Also ich bin mir sicher, dass dafür einige Manager der Stromversorger bezahlt werden können...



Das kommt dann noch obendrauf. Nee, die Rechnung wird nichts.



> Wenn man nur Ökostrom importiert, dann würde in dem exportierenden Land weniger Ökostrom zur Verfügung stehen ---> es würden neue Ökokraftwerke gebaut, um den Bedarf zu decken, so zumindest die Theorie der Marktwirtschaft.


Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß die Strom export
ierenden Länder einfach nicht so bescheuert mit dieser Frage umgehen wie die Deutschen: Wenn nur Ökostrom exportiert würde, würde in dem entsprechenden Land eben (fast) nur konventionell erzeugter Strom verbraucht. Das macht die Rechnung doch noch wesentlich attraktiver! Gleich oder sogar höhere Einnahmen bei weniger Ausgaben. Das ist dann wirklich vernünftige Marktwirtschaft.



> Warum sollte sich das Land mit den meisten Einwohnern nicht einmal durchsetzen?


Ich habe da eben noch in einem Zeitungsartikel was interessantes gelesen, was ich so auch noch nicht bedacht hatte. Das europäische Ausland ist nämlich über den deutschen Atomausstig mittlerweile ziemlich wütend, nachdem sie mal berechnet haben, was auch sie das kostet. Egal: Es gibt in der EU etwas, was sich "freier Verkehr von Waren und Dienstleistungen" nennt. Es ist also nicht nur das einheiltiche Energienetz, das eine solche Forderung undurchführbar und damit unsinnig macht.



> Warum?
> Ich hab doch genug ausgleichende Gründe genannt.
> Außerdem: Arbeitet das Bildungssystem kostendeckend? Nein? Sollen wir deswegen auf Schulen etc. verzichten?


Das tut es wenigstens in der Theorie. Es soll ja jeder Bürger im Laufe seines Lebens durch seine Ausbildung mehr Einnahmen generieren, als er Ausgaben verursacht hat. Daß das leider nicht in jedem Fall funktioniert, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber ein bißchen Verlust hat man eben immer.



> Arbeitet die Bundeswehr kostendeckend? Nein? Sollten wir nicht dort eher sparen und sinnlose Einsätze, die Leben und Millionen kosten vermeiden?


 Besser wäre es tatsächlich, wenn wir ganz ohne auskämen.


----------



## jobo (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Man muss den anderen Ländern in Europa zeigen, dass eine große Industrienation wie Deutschland vollständig auf Kernenergie verzichten kann und trotzdem wettbewerbsfähig bleibt, mit dem Vorteil neue Technologien entwickeln und auf dem Weltmarkt anbieten zu können, mit der auch andere Länder aus der Kerntechnik aussteigen können.
> Mit der entsprechenden diplomatischen Überredungskunst einer Regierung, die voll hinter diesen Technologien steht (was die derzeitige ja nicht tut, daher muss sie entsorgt werden), werden die anderen europäischen Länder ebenfalls aussteigen und dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch der Rest der Welt das atomare Energiezeitalter verlässt.


 
^^Ja, das stimmt. Atomkraft ist nicht kontrollierbar und der ganze Müll von wegen Stromloch oder so  ist geschickt von der Atomlobby in die Welt gesetzt worden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!


ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch wenn du es anscheinend nicht verstehen kannst/ willst, in Frankreich denkt kein Mensch an Abschaltung, VOLLKOMMEN EGAL WAS WIR MACHEN.
> Insofern ist es nur ein fadenscheiniges Argument um den uninformierten Bild Leser auf pro Atomstrom einzuwickeln.


 Ich bin weder Atomlobbyist, noch Atombefürworter, noch uninformiert und schon gar kein Bild-Leser! - nur sehe ich das Ganze etwas realer und nicht durch die grüne Brille.
Dennoch brauchen wir nicht noch das französische Atomprogramm fördern, oder?
Wie gesagt: Atomausstieg nur in Deutschland bringt wenig, solange dann der (Atom-)Strom halt hinter der Grenze erzeugt wird.
Geht das mit dem Atomausstieg bei manchen so weit, dass Atomkraftwerke außerhalb Deutschlands in Ordnung sind - auch, wenn der Strom für uns produziert wird?

Meiner Meinung nach braucht's da einen europäischen Konsens - die EU schreibt uns ja sonst alles vor (siehe Steinkohleausstieg).
Nur wird dieser Konsens kaum zu erreichen sein - schon die Franzosen werden den verhindern.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das wir 130% des tatsächlichen Bedarfs produzieren und somit seit ewigen Zeiten schon Stromexporteur sind, relativieren sich die paar Prozent Atomstrom Anteil. Vor allem bei den Ausfahlzeiten. In der Regel ist aufs Jahr hochgerechnet ein AKW komplett ausser betrieb. Ist halt eine unzuverlässige Technik die rund 1.000 meldepflichtige Störfälle pro Jahr generiert. Die Großen laufen dann auf CNN (Three Mile Island, Tschernobyl, Fukushima, ... ). Das Problem ist nur das der GAU kein ob sondern ein wann ist. Insofern ist jede tickende Zeitbombe welche zurückgebaut wird eine gute Zeitbombe (AKW)


Mit der Zeitbombe gebe ich dir ebenso recht, wie mit dem 'wann' beim Gau - da stimme ich mit dir 100%ig überein!
Laut Statistik gibt's einen GAU alle 300.000 Jahre - dafür hatte wir schon reichlich viele: Three-Mile-Island (Harrisburg; 'daneben' - wenn auch nur knapp), Tschernobyl und jetzt gleich drei in Fukishima.
Dann müssten wir ja - statistisch gesehen - seit über einer Million Jahren Kernkraft haben.
_Diese_ Statistik können wir also ganz getrost vergessen - das Restrisiko _ist _einfach da _und_ es ist relevant!​ Was den Bedarf angeht: da magst Du recht haben; wenn wir tatsächlich 130% haben, ist's gut.
Wenn wir aber nur 100% (oder 107%) haben und dann kommt eine ungünstige Situation dazu (kein Wind = keine Windenergie; Schnee = keine Sonnenenergie; große Kälte = großer Strombedarf), dann kann die Sache auch ganz schnelle in die Binsen gehen.
Und soweit muss es ja nun nicht kommen - nur sehen das die Grünen nicht und blockieren weiter Kraftwerksneubauten.
Was meinst Du, was die bei uns 'um die Ecke' für 'nen Aufstand wegen dem neuen Kraftwerk Neurath gemacht haben - obwohl das ja nun das Dreckschleuder-Kraftwerk Frimmersdorf ersetzen soll!

Abgesehen davon ist jedes Kraftwerk regelmäßig wegen Revision außer Betrieb: Kohle, Gas, Öl, selbst Wasserkraftwerke müssen regelmäßig für einige Wochen oder Monate außer Betrieb genommen werden - das Argument war also nix.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft tschechische oder bulgarische AKW vom Tschernobyl-Typ auf eine Stufe mit deutschen AKW's stellen, oder?



Auch wenn die Atomlobby und ihre Fans nicht Müde werden, solche Ängste zu verbreiten:
Es gibt und gab nie einen RBMK in Tschechien oder Bularien. Nur WWER und da ist der /320 sogar besser gegen Kernschmelzen geschützt, als Konvoi-Anlagen (jedenfalls nach Hersteller- und Betreiberangaben - aber auf die verlässt man sich bei Vattenfall ja auch, nicht wahr?  )
Die einzige Nation, die noch RBMK in Betrieb hat, ist Russland.



> Und die Forderung, Fessenheim still zu legen, ist sicher auch völlig unbegründet, oder?



Wieso? Ist das ominöse keinen Müll produzierende AKW, das sich einige herbeiträumen?



> Ich drück's mal anders aus: es bringt nix, wenn wir unsere AKW's für zehn Jahre Restlaufzeit nachrüsten und gleich 'um die Ecke' stehen nicht nachgerüstete 'Tschernoby-Reaktoren' in der Gegend umher, von denen wir dann unseren Strom bekommen.



Der Plan ist eigentlich nicht, unseren ältesten Schrott nachzurüsten (dazu waren die Stromkonzerne bekanntermaßen nicht bereit) und anschließend noch mehr Geld in fremde zu stecken. Der Plan, ist verfügbares Geld in eigene erneuerbare zu stecken um endlich diese Geldverschwendung zu beenden. Auf dem Weg dahin lässt man die etwas besseren Reaktoren noch weiterlaufen, denn irgendwie haben es die großen Stromkonzerne ja nicht für nötig gehalten, ihre vor 11 Jahren gemachten Versprechen zur Energiewende auch umzusetzen.



> Diese AKW' s entziehen sich nämlich komplett der Kontrolle und Überwachung durch die deutschen Behörden - aber die radioaktive Wolke wird auch garantiert an der Grenze halt machen.


 
Um es noch einmal zu wiederholen  :
Die (u.a. deutsche) Diplomatie hat bereits zur Stilllegung unsicherer Reaktoren in Europa geführt. Das ist mehr, als man von den deutschen Behörden sagen kann (Stichwort Krümmel, Biblis, AVR).




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mag sein - aber wir müssen ja dessen Weiterbetrieb nicht noch dadurch sichern, dass
> 
> 
> deutsche Firmen/Stromversorger sich dran beteiligen
> wir den Strom von solchen Dingern auch noch importieren



Ersteres lässt sich ohne Verstaatlichungen nicht verhindern, letzteres ist nicht geplant.



> die EU wird da von Wettbewerbsfreiheit reden und uns das verbieten (wenn's nicht schon durch diesen dussligen, voreilenden Gehorsam scheitert)



Ich habs nicht mehr genau in Erinnerung, aber ich glaube, es gab vor 2-3 Jahren mal eine EU-Initiative zur unterschiedlichen Besteuerung von Stromarten (die der Union nicht passte und ganz schnell wieder verschwand), dass wäre ähnlich wirkungsvoll. Auch gibt es Bestrebungen, die Deckungssummen für Atomkraftwerke deutlich zu steigern und wie bereits erwähnt wurde: Geltende Vorschriften zum Nachweis von Entsorgungsmöglichkeiten würden privater Atomkraft ebenfalls den Hahn abdrehen.
Deutschland war in den letzten Jahren einer der beiden wichtigsten Atomlobbyisten in der EU.



> Überprüfbar ist's sowieso nicht - und wenn, dann wird der Atomstrom halt im Ausland verkauft und der von diesem ersetzte Kohlestrom geht an uns.
> Auch kein Gewinn....



Falls es nicht aufgefallen ist: Die Mehrheit der EU-Staaten hat 0 AKWs, vom Rest hat die Hälfte minimale Kapazitäten und der Rest seit mindestens drei Monaten eine Anti-AKW-Bewegung.
Es mögen nicht alle aussteigen, aber einen Neubau wird kaum jemand durchbringen (selbst wenn der politische Wille für wirklich sichere Kraftwerke da wäre: Diese sind so teuer, das bis heute keines der nach-Tschernobyl-Konzepte in vollem Umfange umgesetzt wurde) -> es gibt keinen unbenötigten Atomstrom, den man Deutschland verkaufen könnte oder an dessen Stelle man Deutschland etwas verkaufen kann. Im Gegenteil: Der Wegfall deutscher Stromexporte könnte in einigen Ländern sogar zu Knappheiten führen.



> der europäische Stromverbund wurde mit Absicht eingeführt, um eventuelle Versorgungsengpässe - witterungsbedingt, wegen Veranstaltungen oder durch Ausfälle - ausgleichen zu können.
> Das hat sich im großen und ganzen bewährt.
> Da kann Deutschland nicht einfach aussteigen.



Verlangt ja auch niemand. Im Gegenteil: Die Kapazitäten müssen dringed ausgebaut werden, um den Bedürfnissen einer europäischen Versorgung mit regenerativen Energien gerecht zu werden.



> Ob Deutschland sich vollständig selbst versorgen kann - zumal ohne AKW's - darf auch bezweifelt werden.



Deutschland überversorgt sich mit AKWs seit Jahrzehnten.
Es wurde gerade erst wieder eine Studie vorgelegt, wie sich Deutschland problemlos ohne AKWs versorgen könnte.
Es wurden in der Vergangenheit Regierungsstudien vorgelegt, die Potentiale für >50% Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien aufgezeigt haben.



> Zumindest vorerst - in 20 Jahren könnte es was werden, vorher kaum.



Der Atomausstieg wurde 2000 beschlossen und die Stromkonzerne haben zugestimmt, 2022 soll das letzte Kraftwerk abgeschaltet werden. Ich seh da kein Problem mit einem 20 Jahresrahmen - außer die Stromkonzerne sollten ihre Versprechen nicht ganz gehalten haben...
Was macht man mit Vertragsbrüchigen? Ihnen Subventionen zu stecken 



> Eines darf man nicht übersehen: Immerhin erzeugen AKW's nahezu ein Viertel (genau: 23,3%) des deutschen Stroms.
> In Anbetracht der langen Planungs- und Baurechtsphasen in Deustchland - es dauert oft mehrere(!) Jahrzehnte, bis ein Kraftwerk gebaut werden darf;



WKA afaik <6 Jahre von Planungsbeginn bis Stromproduktion. (Die E-126/6MW wurde laut Wiki 2006 vorgestellt, seit 2009 sind zwei im Hamburger Stadtgebiet am Werkeln. Das wären sogar nur drei Jahre und ganz sicher gehören Großstädte nicht zu den Bauplätzen mit den geringsten Auflagen) Weitere Einwände?

Was Jahrzehnte braucht, bis es mal Strom liefert, das sind die AKWs, von denen wir deinen Behauptungen nach nächsten Monat unseren Strom importieren sollen, obwohl sie bislang noch nicht einmal jemand bauen will.



> Und da glaube ich nicht dran - auch weil gerade die Grünen jedes Großprojekt mit Klagen und Einsprüchen nahezu unendlich verzögern. Rücksicht auf die Betroffenen wird dabei nicht genommen - da wird ein Ortsumgehung verzögert, weil irgendwo auf der geplanten Trasse ein paar Vögel nisten (_könnten_; gesehen hat die keiner!).



Wer keine Ahnung von Ornithologie hat, kann ja mal versuchen, einen Vogel, der definitiv da ist (weil man ihn hört), auch zu sehen 
Kraftwerke haben allerdings einen deutlich geringeren Flächenbedarf, als Autobahnen (Preisfrage: Welches Kraftwerk ist 100 km lang?) und gerade WKAs werden auch nicht unbedingt in den letzten verbliebenden Feuchtwiesen im Tal errichtet. (Hat sich schonmal jemand überlegt, wie es sein kann, dass große Verkehrsprojekte mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit durch Biotope verlaufen, die nur deswegen einen so hohen Schutzstatus genießen, weil sie so extrem selten sind? Es ist keineswegs so, dass große Teile Deutschlands unter Schutz stehen und jedem Halm ein Umweltschützer lauert, wie ein kurzer Blick auf diverse Agrarwüsten zeigt.)



> Windräder wollen _die_ auch nicht vor der Tür haben - abgesehen davon, könnte ja ein Vogel dagegen fliegen.



Vogelschlag ist ein vergleichsweise kleines Problem (außer für ein paar Leute, die auch Fliegenklattschen für den Holocaust halten) und bei der Ausweisung von Baugebieten wird auf den Vogelzug und wichtige Brutgebiete Rücksicht genommen. Beschwerden über WKAs "vor der Haustür" sind mir von grünen Politikern nicht bekannt - bitte belege deine Unterstellung.
Geläufig sind diverse, meist sehr kleine Bürgerinitiativen, die wenn dann konservative Lokalpolitiker als Fürsprecher gewinnen.



> Wasserkraft ist in Deutschland soweit ausgebaut, wie es geht - da sind kaum noch ungenutzte Kapazitäten vorhanden.



Kleinkraftwerke werden noch auf bis zu 1 TW geschätzt (auch wenn ich stark davon ausgehe, dass entsprechende Studien auf sehr unzuverlässigen Hochrechnungen basieren, denn erhaltene Mühlteiche und Wasserkünste sind selten und Neubauten müssten ökologisch begutachtet werden, was für eine Studie wohl höchstens exemplarisch geschehen sein dürfte)



> Das Ergebnis wird zwangsläufig - die Steinkohle wurde ja nun auch hingerichtet -



Du wiederholst dich. Und die Steinkohle wurde nicht hingerichtet, die Steinkohle ist in Deutschland seit 3 Jahrzehnten nicht mehr rentabel abbaubar. Aber die SPD scheint drauf und dran, dass wieder ändern zu wollen 



> eine erhebliche und zunehmende Abhängigkeit von ausländischen Ernergieträgern (Öl, Gas, Kohle) und ausländischen Ernergieversorgern sein.
> Und wohin *das *führen kann, haben wir vor einigen Jahren gesehen, als es diesen Gasstreit gab.
> Da sind wir in Deutschland ganz schnell hilfloser Spielball fremder Interessen - und das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein.....



Tjo, das ist das Problem, wenn man auf seinen Nationalismus beharrt und sich gegen europäische Integration stellt. Niederländisch/Deutsche/Dänische Windkraftwerke mit Österreichisch/Schweizerischen Speicherkraftwerken als Reserve, Mediteranen Photovoltaikanlagen und Skandinavischen Wasserkraftwerken für die Tages- und Grundlast und Osteuropäische Biomassekraftwerke als Backup könnten einiges versorgen. Westeuropäische Gezeitenkraftwerke, wenn denn mal gewisse greenwasher ihre Werbekampagnen in die Tat umsetzten, sind auch nicht zu verachten.
Schwieriger wird es natürlich, wenn man alles auf nem kleinen Staatsteritorium zusammenquetschen will. (wobei Deutschland da -neben Spanien und Italien- die mit Abstand besten Chancen hat, denn wir haben sowohl Agrarfläche für Biomasse-Reserven als auch Berge für (Pump-)Speicherkraftwerke und exellente Windkraftbedingungen in der Hälfte des Landes)



> Und: schon die jetzige Regierung ändert ihre Meinung gerne mal - wer garantiert denn, dass eine eventuelle neue Regierung den Atomkonsens nicht einfach kippt?



Nun: Während die jetzige Regierung ihre Meinung gerne mal ändert (hatten wir jemals so viele Ministerwechsel?), haben es die 3 vorrangegangenen Regierungen afaik nicht gemacht (die davor hab ich weniger bewusst wahrgenommen - glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass sie eine klare Linie hatten. Wenn auch nicht unbedingt die, die man in ihren Wahlversprechen zu erkennen glaubte). D.h. Der Ausstieg vom Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg vom Ausstieg müsste innerhalb der nächsten zwei Jahre erfolgen. Ich denke nicht, dass dieses Jahr noch der politische Wille dazu entstehen wird - Fukushima dürfte in regelmäßigen Abständen wieder in den Nachrichten auftauchen. Wenn man in einem Jahr anfängt, Pläne zu schmieden, muss man das ausgehend von jetztigen Schnellbeschlüssen machen - sicherlich nicht einfach, da einen kostengünstigen Übergang zu finden und ich denke auch nicht, dass bis dahin überhaupt ausreichend neue Fakten zu Tage treten und die neue FDP scheint etwas weniger hartnäckig zu sein, die Union wird sich mit Endlagersuche im Stammland herumärgern müssen. In 1,5 Jahren wird niemand mit Wiedereinstiegsplänen kommen, denn da ist Wahlkampf.
Wie die Wahl ausgeht, bleibt abzuwarten, aber nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge sieht es nicht so aus, als bekäme Schwarz-Gelb noch einmal eine Mehrheit. Mit allen anderen Kombinationen ist kein Wiedereinstieg zu machen.
Mein Fazit: Vor 2017 wird keine Regierungsmehrheit für einen Wiedereinstieg zu machen sein. Bis dahin sollten die jetzt abgeschalteten AKWs vollständig durch Erneuerbare ersetzt worden sein, selbst wenn Schwarz-Gelb nach den jetzigen Ökobekenntnissen keine weitere Förderung beschließt (womit ich rechne) und die Reservekapazitäten Deutschlands ausreichen, um den Rest auch abzuschalten. Wichtiger: Die geringe Zahl der verbleibenden Kraftwerke dürfte weitere Investitionen in die Kerntechnik für Hersteller und Betreiber unattraktiv machen, so dass ich einen verringerten Lobbydruck erwarte.
Die Atombranche hat nach dem letzten GAU massive Einbrüche hinnehmen müssen - nach dem jetzigen wird sie weltweit kaum noch Land gewinnen. Selbst knallharte Atomverfechter wie Japan und Länder mit großen Plänen wie China oder die USA suchen nach Alternativen.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor allem bei den Ausfahlzeiten. In der Regel ist aufs Jahr hochgerechnet ein AKW komplett ausser betrieb.



? Afaik kommt man schon aufgrund normaler Revisionsarbeiten auf eine Verfügbarkeit von maximal 90%. Bei 17 deutschen AKWs sind also im Schnitt fast zwei vom Netz. Dazu haben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, Brunsbrüttel und Krümmel seit knapp einem halben Jahrzehnt (fast) nur gestanden und Neckarwestheim soll zwischen der Scheiterung einer Restlaufzeitübertragung bis zum kurzen Schwarz-Gelben-AKW-Revival mit im Schnitt <20% Leistung gelaufen sein.

(würde mich an der Stelle mal interessieren, wieviel % ihrer Nennleistung die deutschen AKWs 2008-2010 erbrachten und wieviel deutsche Photovoltaikanlagen geschafft haben  )




Icejester schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß die Strom export
> ierenden Länder einfach nicht so bescheuert mit dieser Frage umgehen wie die Deutschen: Wenn nur Ökostrom exportiert würde, würde in dem entsprechenden Land eben (fast) nur konventionell erzeugter Strom verbraucht. Das macht die Rechnung doch noch wesentlich attraktiver! Gleich oder sogar höhere Einnahmen bei weniger Ausgaben. Das ist dann wirklich vernünftige Marktwirtschaft.



Nö. Die Produktionskosten bleiben die gleichen, egal was wohin geht. Dazu kommen aber die zunehmend steigenden Kosten für CO2-Zertifikate und wenn man selbst nur konventionellen Strom verbraucht, zahlt man da fleißig drauf. Desweiteren ist ja nicht so, als würden nur Deutsche Ökostrom konsumieren - der Markt dafür existiert mitlerweile europaweit.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was den Bedarf angeht: da magst Du recht haben; wenn wir tatsächlich 130% haben, ist's gut.
> Wenn wir aber nur 100% (oder 107%) haben und dann kommt eine ungünstige Situation dazu (kein Wind = keine Windenergie; Schnee = keine Sonnenenergie; große Kälte = großer Strombedarf), dann kann die Sache auch ganz schnelle in die Binsen gehen.



Du vergisst, dass wir Speichersysteme und Nachbarn haben. "fehlender Wind" geht dann in die Hose, wenn ganz Europa für mehrere Tage keinen Wind hat. Die Winterproduktion von Solaranlagen ist ohnehin nicht so prall - da geht wenig von der Jahresproduktion verloren. Dafür gibt es Wind im Winter meist um so mehr und WKAs funktionieren auch bei Schneefall. Kälte sorgt zum Glück nicht mehr für drastisch steigenden Strombedarf, denn Elektroheizungen müssten mitlerweile Europaweit verboten sein. Zudem sind die Programme für Hausmodernisierungen eines der wenigen Elemente der Rot-Grünen Regierung, dass die Häuslebauer der CDU quasi unverändert fortgeführt haben, bis die Krise zu dick wurde.

Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen dem alten, zentralisierten Netz, dass nur die Zustände "alles ok" und "GAU" kannte (und "der Fluss ist zu warm  ). In einem integrativen Verbundsystem gleichen die Stärken des einen die Schwächen des anderen aus. Man kann nicht jeden für sich betrachten, wegen Details fertigmachen und dann alles ablehnen. Das zeugt nur von mangelndem Überblick.


----------



## Icejester (12. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kälte sorgt zum Glück nicht mehr für drastisch steigenden Strombedarf, denn Elektroheizungen müssten mitlerweile Europaweit verboten sein.


 
Wie kommste denn auf die Idee?  Die Franzosen heizen zum großen Teil mit Strom. Bei den Italienern und Spaniern wird es ähnlich sein. In Deutschland gibt es noch reichlich Wohnungen, die mit Nachtspeicheröfen ausgerüstet sind. Einfach mal bei immoscout24 oder vergleichbaren Seiten gucken. Auch in meiner Hütte wird das Bad mit Strom beheizt. Außerdem geht im Winter noch viel mehr Strom in die Warmwassererzeugung, weil man dann den Durchlauferhitzer wieder auf volle Leistung stellen muß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

:/
Da hab ich wohl was mit einem deutschland weiten Verbot verwechselt - und selbst von dem scheint es viele Ausnahmen zu geben (soviel dann auch zum Thema "Grundlast"...). Höchste Zeit, das zu ändern.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!


Ist gar nicht mal die Heizung von Wohnungen.
Aber:


Verkehrsmittel: Weichenheizungen, Züge, U-Bahnen (mehr Leute fahren mit dem Zug, weil die Straßen ja heutzutage nicht mehr geräumt werden - hatte ich den Winter oft genug)
Heizungen von Brücken (Fahrbahn)
Rohrheizungen
mehr Beleuchtung - länger dunkel
Klimaanlagen - und wenn's nur die Lüfter und Pumpen sind

Wobei in Zukunft - wegen der Klimaanlagen - evtl. auch heiße Sommertage wegen Klimaanlagen, Kühlschränken, Ventilatoren usw. eine größere Gefahr für die Stromversorgung sein könnten.

@r_m: ganz unrecht hast Du nicht: neue Nachtspeicherheizungen werden - glaube ich - nicht mehr genehmigt; vorhandene Anlagen genießen aber wohl Bestandsschutz.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn einer eine Klimaanlage im Haus einbauen will, soll er sie mit Solarzellen koppeln und fertig. Ohne Zellen keine Klimaanlage.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

Und was ist mit diesen Standklimaanlagen, die Du für ein paar hundert Euros im Baumarkt bekommst und nur in die Steckdose steckt?
Und was mach ich, der ich in einer Mietwohnung wohne und keine Solarzellen auf's Dach machen kann?
Darf ich keine Klimaanlage haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und was ist mit diesen Standklimaanlagen, die Du für ein paar hundert Euros im Baumarkt bekommst und nur in die Steckdose steckt?



Gestrichen



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und was mach ich, der ich in einer Mietwohnung wohne und keine Solarzellen auf's Dach machen kann?



Der Vermieter/Wohnungseigentümer muss Solarzellen aufbauen.
Alternativ ein Windkraftwerk im Garten hinstellen.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Darf ich keine Klimaanlage haben?


 
Benutz ein feuchtes Handtuch.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

Den Vermieter interessiert's nicht - und das Windkraftwerk im Garten verbieten mir die Grünen: könnt' ja eine Ringeltaube gegen fliegen!
Das feuchte Handtuch wirst _Du_ mir bringen...

Spaß beiseite: gerade in Großstädten wäre es sicher sinnvoll und auch kaum ein Problem, wenn alle geeigneten Dächer mit Solarzellen ausgerüstet würden - Flächen sind ja gerade dort genug vorhanden.
Das würde aber eine entsprechende Förderung voraus setzen - ich muss mal meine Bekannte in Berlin fragen, wie es damit steht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Die Förderungen für Solaranlagen wurden von Schwarz-Gelb bekanntermaßen zusammengestrichen.
Mit steigenden Strompreisen werden sie aber vermutlich auch so wieder interessant, denn einfacher kann man sich nicht unabhängig machen. (wobei 95% der Hausbesitzer ja offensichtlich die Kosten für Solarthermie scheuen . Meiner z.B.  . Dabei könnte man es Fern-Warmwasser und mangels Gas -es bleibt nur E-Durchlauf- verdammt gut gebrauchen    )



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ist gar nicht mal die Heizung von Wohnungen.
> Aber:
> 
> - Verkehrsmittel: Weichenheizungen, Züge, U-Bahnen (mehr Leute fahren mit dem Zug, weil die Straßen ja heutzutage nicht mehr geräumt werden - hatte ich den Winter oft genug)



Sehr viele Weichen sind ja offensichtlich nicht beheizt und das vollklimatisierte Züge im Winter mehr Strom verbrauchen, da wäre ich mir auch mal gar nicht so sicher (zugegebenermaßen trifft das auf U- und S-Bahnen meist nicht zu. K.A., in wie weit die die Abwärme elektrischer Komponenten nutzen). Sollten tatsächlich viele Leute im Sommer das Auto nehmen, owohl sie gut mit der Bahn fahren könnten, läuft sowieso was falsch.



> Heizungen von Brücken (Fahrbahn)



Wo bitte werden in nenneswerten Umfange Brücken elektrisch beheizt???



> Rohrheizungen



Dito.



> mehr Beleuchtung - länger dunkel



Es ging um besonders harte Winter - da ists auch nicht dunkler, als in normalen.
Die allgemeinen Unterschiede zwischen den Jahreszeiten sollte eine angemessen Nutzung der Winterstürme imho mehr als kompensieren.



> Klimaanlagen - und wenn's nur die Lüfter und Pumpen sind



Und Klimaanlagen werden gar nicht gebraucht 



> Wobei in Zukunft - wegen der Klimaanlagen - evtl. auch heiße Sommertage wegen Klimaanlagen, Kühlschränken, Ventilatoren usw. eine größere Gefahr für die Stromversorgung sein könnten.



Das ist, Europaweit betrachtet, schon lange der Fall. Frankreich mag mit Strom heizen, aber sie kühlen wesentlich häufiger damit und der Rest des Mittelmeerraumes sowieso. Die Heizungen in den nördlichen Ländern werden dagegen (außerhalb Skandinaviens, die offensichtlich nichts besseres mit ihrere Wasserkraft anzufangen wissen) mit Brennstoffen betrieben. (und ließen sich somit vergleichsweise leicht auf Biomasse umstellen - wobei ich prinzipiell bessere Isolation bevorzuge. Plusenergiehäuser lassen sich auch nördlich von Deutschland bauen)



> @r_m: ganz unrecht hast Du nicht: neue Nachtspeicherheizungen werden - glaube ich - nicht mehr genehmigt; vorhandene Anlagen genießen aber wohl Bestandsschutz.



Leider schon - aber nicht prinzipiell, sondern wegen vieler Ausnahmen.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und was ist mit diesen Standklimaanlagen, die Du für ein paar hundert Euros im Baumarkt bekommst und nur in die Steckdose steckt?



Die solltest du lieber im Baumarkt lassen, denn in erster Linie sind es Luftbefeuchter. Man kann nicht einfach etwas kalt machen, man muss die Wärme woanders hintransportieren - und das kann ein einzelnes Standgerät nicht.


----------



## Icejester (12. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @r_m: ganz unrecht hast Du nicht: neue Nachtspeicherheizungen werden - glaube ich - nicht mehr genehmigt; vorhandene Anlagen genießen aber wohl Bestandsschutz.



Liegt das nicht - abgesehen davon, daß nachts der Strom ja heute nicht mehr billiger ist - daran, daß die Dinger typischerweise voller Asbest sind?



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Spaß beiseite: gerade in Großstädten wäre es sicher sinnvoll und auch kaum ein Problem, wenn alle geeigneten Dächer mit Solarzellen ausgerüstet würden - Flächen sind ja gerade dort genug vorhanden.



Das dürfte durchaus öfter mal ein Problem mit dem Denkmalamt geben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollten tatsächlich viele Leute im Sommer das Auto nehmen, owohl sie gut mit der Bahn fahren könnten, läuft sowieso was falsch.



 Klar. Schön bei 40 °C im Anzug in der Bahn vor sich hindampfen. Das macht sicher Schule! 



> (und ließen sich somit vergleichsweise leicht auf Biomasse umstellen - wobei ich prinzipiell bessere Isolation bevorzuge. Plusenergiehäuser lassen sich auch nördlich von Deutschland bauen)



Und auch nördlich von Deutschland schimmeln sie Dir nach 20 bis 30 Jahren gnadenlos weg. Frag mal Bauunternehmer oder Ingenieure, ob sie sich freiwillig sowas bauen bzw. kaufen würden. Komischerweise lehnen die da in der Regel dankend ab.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Juni 2011)

Hi!

@r_m: ich habe die Standklimaanlage im Baumarkt gelassen - die Folgekosten sind mir einfach zu hoch.
Ich wollte nur auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen.

Was Rohrheizungen usw. angeht, würdest Du Dich wundern - ich habe 10 Jahre als Elektriker in Berlin gearbeitet und in der Zeit viele Heizungen für Brücken (Regenrohre - würden sonst sofort zu frieren; Dehnungsfugen - würden nicht funktionieren; Geländer und und und) installiert.
Teilweise werden sogar Fassaden und Dächer beheizt, damit keine Eiszapfen und Dachlavinen entstehen.

Ich selbst halte Kleinkraftwerke - als Blockheizwerke mit Kraft-/Wärmekopplung - für eine sehr gute Lösung, um den Energieproblemen zu begegnen.
Es werden lange Übertragungswege - und damit die Übertragungsverluste - vermieden, es müssen keine Großanlagen gebaut werden und in diesen Anlagen lässt sich Restwärme - bsp. aus Schwimmbädern - ebenso nutzen wie Solaranlagen, Biogas, Deponiegas und so weiter.
Zudem bringt die Kraft-/Wärmekopplungerhebliche Vorteile bei der Energieausbeute.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Förderungen für Solaranlagen wurden von Schwarz-Gelb bekanntermaßen zusammengestrichen.
> Mit steigenden Strompreisen werden sie aber vermutlich auch so wieder interessant, denn einfacher kann man sich nicht unabhängig machen. (wobei 95% der Hausbesitzer ja offensichtlich die Kosten für Solarthermie scheuen . Meiner z.B.  . Dabei könnte man es Fern-Warmwasser und mangels Gas -es bleibt nur E-Durchlauf- verdammt gut gebrauchen    )



Wie war das noch mal mit zu viele gleiche Smileys in einem Post? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Klimaanlagen werden gar nicht gebraucht



Also auf meine will ich nicht verzichten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die solltest du lieber im Baumarkt lassen, denn in erster Linie sind es Luftbefeuchter. Man kann nicht einfach etwas kalt machen, man muss die Wärme woanders hintransportieren - und das kann ein einzelnes Standgerät nicht.



Deswegen haben sie ja auch einen Schlauch, den du durchs Fenster/Öffnung nach draußen legen musst.
Aber die Dinger sind reine Stromfresser, lieber eine effiziente Klimaanlage schon beim Hausbau mit integrieren, die dann über die Solaranlagen aufm Dach mit Energie versorgt wird.



Icejester schrieb:


> Klar. Schön bei 40 °C im Anzug in der Bahn vor sich hindampfen. Das macht sicher Schule!



Klimatisierte Unterwäsche FTW.


----------



## Master of Time and Space (12. Juni 2011)

Hitze in der Bahn hat doch auch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass man eine Entschädigung bekommt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Liegt das nicht - abgesehen davon, daß nachts der Strom ja heute nicht mehr billiger ist - daran, daß die Dinger typischerweise voller Asbest sind?



Nö. Das wird schon länger nicht mehr hergestellt und solange sie intakt sind, besteht afaik kein Zwang, sie deswegen auszutauschen, zumindest nicht in Privathaushalten.



> Das dürfte durchaus öfter mal ein Problem mit dem Denkmalamt geben.



Eigentlich nicht. Dachfläche der meisten Großstadtgebäude ist ja so gut wie gar nicht von der Straße einsehbar. Nicht umsonst finden sich da dann gerade bei alten und sonst geschützen Häusern große Umbauten mit Glas, um wenigstens irgendwo einen hellen Raum im Haus zu haben. Insgesamt dürfte der Anteil der geschützten Dächer so klein ausfallen, dass man ihn vernachlässigen kann.



> Klar. Schön bei 40 °C im Anzug in der Bahn vor sich hindampfen. Das macht sicher Schule!



Ich geb zu: Seit dem ich nicht mehr im Rhein-Main-Gebiet wohne, kommen Temperaturen >20°C nicht mehr in meinen Plänen vor, aber selbst da war es zu typischen Pendlerzeiten so gut wie nie auch nur 30°C.
Mag Anzugträgern vielleicht immer noch zu warm sein - aber ich seh ganz ehrlich nicht ein, wieso Menschen an den Folgen von Atomenergie oder anthropogenem Klimawandel sterben sollen, nur weil sich in Deutschland Anzugträger gegenseitig vorschreiben, mit der Witterung nicht angemessener Kleidung herumzulaufen. Es gibt Zwischenschritte zwischen Zweireiher und nacktem Oberkörper, die durchaus seriös wirken.



> Und auch nördlich von Deutschland schimmeln sie Dir nach 20 bis 30 Jahren gnadenlos weg. Frag mal Bauunternehmer oder Ingenieure, ob sie sich freiwillig sowas bauen bzw. kaufen würden. Komischerweise lehnen die da in der Regel dankend ab.



Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nichts von gehört - zumindest nichts technisch begründetes. Das Leute selbst mit entsprechenden technischen Einrichtungen zu blöd sind, für angemessenen Luftaustausch zu sorgen, wäre natürlich nichts neues - aber wo ich mich definitiv auskenne ist, wie schnell einem dadurch ein nicht/schlecht isoliertes Gebäude verschimmelt. Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass der Anteil an Holzbauten, die man so einem Fall nur noch wegschmeißen kann, unter den Ökohäusern höher ist und deswegen die Problematik eine größere.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Was Rohrheizungen usw. angeht, würdest Du Dich wundern - ich habe 10 Jahre als Elektriker in Berlin gearbeitet und in der Zeit viele Heizungen für Brücken (Regenrohre - würden sonst sofort zu frieren; Dehnungsfugen - würden nicht funktionieren; Geländer und und und) installiert.



Hmm - bei Wasserabläufen und Dehnungsfugen klingt das technisch sinnvoll (bei Geländern weniger), aber verbrauchen die soviel Strom? Du sprachst ja erst von einer Fahrbahnheizung, was dann doch ein anderes Kaliber wäre.
(Und wird es überhaupt so oft angewand? Fernwärme erscheint, gerade in Großstädten wie Berlin, als adequate Lösung und es gibt ja auch Alternativen zu vollgegossenen Fugen)



> Teilweise werden sogar Fassaden und Dächer beheizt, damit keine Eiszapfen und Dachlavinen entstehen.



Ich bin sicher, dass wir im Winter genug Arbeitslose haben, um weniger Energieaufwendige Lösungen zu finden. So schwer sind Drehleitern nicht zu bedienen.



> Ich selbst halte Kleinkraftwerke - als Blockheizwerke mit Kraft-/Wärmekopplung - für eine sehr gute Lösung, um den Energieproblemen zu begegnen.
> Es werden lange Übertragungswege - und damit die Übertragungsverluste - vermieden, es müssen keine Großanlagen gebaut werden und in diesen Anlagen lässt sich Restwärme - bsp. aus Schwimmbädern - ebenso nutzen wie Solaranlagen, Biogas, Deponiegas und so weiter.
> Zudem bringt die Kraft-/Wärmekopplungerhebliche Vorteile bei der Energieausbeute.



Die Übertragungsverluste wiegen sich mit den ineffizienteren, kleinen Wärmekraftmaschienen afaik weitesgehend auf (zumal der Brennstofftransport ja auch nicht ohne Energie erfolgt). Aber KWK sollte imho schon lange Pflicht für neue Kraftwerke sein (auch umgekehrt - wenn ich dran denke, das halb Kiel an einem reinen Heizkraftwerk hängt  ) und lässt sich mit übergroßen Anlagen halt kaum umsetzen.
Trotzdem können die typischen Blockkraftwerke nicht obere Priorität sein, denn gerade in Deutschland dürfte Holz, neben Abfällen, die wichtigste Biomasse-Ressource sein und das lässt sich alles erst ab einer gewissen Anlagengröße nutzen. Die verbrennungsmotorbasierten Varianten sollten sich also -als dezentrales Kraftwerk- auf das Maß beschränken, dass wir in den nächsten Jahren als Gaskraftwerk zum Lastausgleich brauchen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie war das noch mal mit zu viele gleiche Smileys in einem Post?



Manchmal sind sie einfach nötig 



> Also auf meine will ich nicht verzichten.



Du erinnerst dich daran, dass wir hier von "Winter, besonders harter Winter" sprechen 

Abgesehen davon: Irr ich mich, oder wohnst du nicht <50 km von hier und solltest demnach froh sein, dass wir endlich auch mal 25 °C erreichen?



> Deswegen haben sie ja auch einen Schlauch, den du durchs Fenster/Öffnung nach draußen legen musst.



Entweder schaffe ich eine Öffnung und habe somit ein Bauprojekt, dass (nicht)genehmigt wird, oder ich lass das Fenster halb offen stehen und sollte wegen thermodynamischer Unkenntniss gar keine Wärmepumpen betreiben dürfen 



> Aber die Dinger sind reine Stromfresser, lieber eine effiziente Klimaanlage schon beim Hausbau mit integrieren, die dann über die Solaranlagen aufm Dach mit Energie versorgt wird.



Noch haben wir nicht annähernd soviel erneuerbare, dass wir mit deren Strom verschwenderisch umgehen können.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du erinnerst dich daran, dass wir hier von "Winter, besonders harter Winter" sprechen



Wenn von Winter geredet wird, wie kommt dann die Klimaanlage ins Spiel? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Irr ich mich, oder wohnst du nicht <50 km von hier und solltest demnach froh sein, dass wir endlich auch mal 25 °C erreichen?



Aber ich habe recht viel Glas am Haus, ich mag es luftig und hinter Glas wird es heiß, das weiß jeder, der schon mal in einem Gewächshaus gewerkelt hat.
Daher die Klimaanlage und da ich über die Solarzellen eh mehr als genug Strom produziere, ist es Banane.
Im Prinzip hab ich ein Glas/Solarzellen Dach, da ist keine Dachpfanne zu sehen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder schaffe ich eine Öffnung und habe somit ein Bauprojekt, dass (nicht)genehmigt wird, oder ich lass das Fenster halb offen stehen und sollte wegen thermodynamischer Unkenntniss gar keine Wärmepumpen betreiben dürfen



Wenn du ein Loch in deine Hauswand drückst, so 10cm oder so, musst du dafür keine Genehmigung holen. Sonst dürfte man sich ja keinen Trockner zulegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Noch haben wir nicht annähernd soviel erneuerbare, dass wir mit deren Strom verschwenderisch umgehen können.



Wenn alles klappt und sich die Leute einigen werden (das Land gehört meinem Schwiegerdaddy), wird bei uns ein Windkraftwerk gebaut, das dann die Straße mit Strom versorgen wird.
Für einen alleine lohnt sich ein solches Kraftwerk nicht, aber wenn man sich die Kosten teilt, geht das.
Und ein WKA hinten auf der Wiese hat doch was.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

in kiel-garden scheinst 
du ja nicht zu wohnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Nein, ist mir zu sehr Großstadt.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

Kiel weltstadt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Na ja, wenn man wie ich aus Hamburg kommt, ist eh alles klein.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (13. Juni 2011)

Hamburg  ist nicht wirklich erstrebenswert wenn mann aus rostock oder kiel kommt .scheiss großstadt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn von Winter geredet wird, wie kommt dann die Klimaanlage ins Spiel?



Versteh ich ja auch nicht und vertrete deswegen die Ansicht, dass Klimaanlagen gerade nicht reinpassten 



> Aber ich habe recht viel Glas am Haus, ich mag es luftig und hinter Glas wird es heiß, das weiß jeder, der schon mal in einem Gewächshaus gewerkelt hat.
> Daher die Klimaanlage und da ich über die Solarzellen eh mehr als genug Strom produziere, ist es Banane.
> Im Prinzip hab ich ein Glas/Solarzellen Dach, da ist keine Dachpfanne zu sehen.



nice  Ich hab hier gerade genug Glas in einem Zimmer, damit es im Winter kalt bleibt :-/. Aber auch bei dir bin ich überrascht, dass öffnen der Fenster nicht reicht. (oder sind die ganzen vielen Scheiben unbeweglich?)



> Wenn du ein Loch in deine Hauswand drückst, so 10cm oder so, musst du dafür keine Genehmigung holen. Sonst dürfte man sich ja keinen Trockner zulegen.



Bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, wo die Grenze liegt (dachte bei ~5 cm), aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass bei 12 cm in ner tragenden Wand (sind Außenwände ja fast immer) ein Statiker draufgucken muss. Dass das in der Praxis nicht der Fall ist, ist ein anderes Thema - aber es ging ja erstmal darum, ob man solche Anlagen verbieten kann/sollte/muss. Das entsprechende Regelungen dann auch durchgesetzt werden müssten, gehört natürlich dazu.



> Und ein WKA hinten auf der Wiese hat doch was.



Auf alle Fälle kann man dann in Foren sagen "die stören doch gar nicht" und es kann einem keiner mehr ein "du hast keine Ahnung" an den Kopf knallen 
(ach ja: Und für die Umwelt tuts auch noch was  )




ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Kiel weltstadt?


 
Hey, sag nichts gegen das Hauptkaff von S-H. Wir haben sogar (noch) nen Flughafen! Und zwei brauchbare Kinosääle! Und ungefähr alle zwei Stunden ne ICE-Anbindung! Und die größte Uni von ...äh... Schleswig-Holstein 
(und allgemein ist jeder, der es keine Erwähnung wert findet, aufgefordert, nächste Woche bei sich zu Hause zu bleiben. *man bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Jahr frei habe*)


----------



## Icejester (13. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich geb zu: Seit dem ich nicht mehr im Rhein-Main-Gebiet wohne, kommen Temperaturen >20°C nicht mehr in meinen Plänen vor, aber selbst da war es zu typischen Pendlerzeiten so gut wie nie auch nur 30°C.



Das ist etwas weltfremd. Und ehrlich: rund 25 °C reichen bei rund 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit schon, um ganz furchtbar zu sein. Aber ich gebe zu, daß ich auch überdurchschnittlich empfindlich bin, was hohe Temperaturen betrifft.



> Mag Anzugträgern vielleicht immer noch zu warm sein - aber ich seh ganz ehrlich nicht ein, wieso Menschen an den Folgen von Atomenergie oder anthropogenem Klimawandel sterben sollen, nur weil sich in Deutschland Anzugträger gegenseitig vorschreiben, mit der Witterung nicht angemessener Kleidung herumzulaufen.



Ein Anzug ist immer angemessen. Das einzige, was manchmal nicht angemessen ist, ist das Wetter.

OT: Sag mal, das mit dem anthropogenen Klimawandel, glaubst Du das eigentlich wirklich? Also, so ganz echt und mit Überzeugung?!



> Es gibt Zwischenschritte zwischen Zweireiher und nacktem Oberkörper, die durchaus seriös wirken.



Da bin ich aber gespannt. Laß mal hören. Abgesehen davon, wer läuft denn eigentlich im Alltag im Zweireiher rum? Sehe ich wirklich so gut wie nie. Das wäre für die meisten Berufe wohl auch wirklich zu formell.



> Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nichts von gehört - zumindest nichts technisch begründetes. Das Leute selbst mit entsprechenden technischen Einrichtungen zu blöd sind, für angemessenen Luftaustausch zu sorgen, wäre natürlich nichts neues - aber wo ich mich definitiv auskenne ist, wie schnell einem dadurch ein nicht/schlecht isoliertes Gebäude verschimmelt. Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass der Anteil an Holzbauten, die man so einem Fall nur noch wegschmeißen kann, unter den Ökohäusern höher ist und deswegen die Problematik eine größere.



Du kannst bei diesen modernen Häusern halt nicht lüften, weil die Fenster nicht geöffnet werden können. Andernfalls wären die nämlich auch niemals dicht genug. Also gibt es Lüftungsanlagen, die die Feuchtigkeit abtransportieren. Diese Anlagen sind aber in der Regel so dimensioniert, daß sie bei normalen Wohnhäusern die Feuchtigkeit von fünf oder sechs Personen zuverlässig weg kriegen. Sollten sich aber deutlich mehr Personen, z.B. bei einer Party, in der Hütte aufhalten, tropft nach ein paar Stunden das Wasser von der Decke. Anders geht's halt nicht. Und dann fängt das Elend langsam aber sicher an.

Ich habe mich darüber mal mit einem Bauunternehmer unterhalten, der halt seinen Kunden auch aus diesen Gründen von Null-Energie-Häusern oder sowas abrät, aber die Leute wollen's halt unbedingt. Na gut, den Bauunternehmer freut's, denn das Folgegeschäft in rund 20 Jahren ist ja beim Bau von den Dingern schon mitbestellt. 



> Noch haben wir nicht annähernd soviel erneuerbare, dass wir mit deren Strom verschwenderisch umgehen können.



Wenn man damit nicht verschwenderisch umgehen kann, wofür nützt es dann überhaupt? Unter diesen Umständen ist Ökostrom doch Mumpitz.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Versteh ich ja auch nicht und vertrete deswegen die Ansicht, dass Klimaanlagen gerade nicht reinpassten


 Das will ich Dir erklären: Klimaanlagen sind in der Regel so ausgelegt, dass sie nicht nur kühlen, sondern auch heizen.
Und selbst wenn sie nur kühlen, verbrauchen Klimaanlagen immense Mengen an (elektrischer) Energie - für Pumpen, Lüfter (ein wenig größer als beim PC; teilweise mit Sicherungen, die für ein ganzes Einfamilienhaus ausreichen würden und arm-dicken Kabeln), Meß- und Regeltechnik, Entfeuchter, Filter usw.
Die Klimaanlagen, die ich teilweise gebaut habe, waren mit 3*160A je Etage abgesichert - und dass, obwohl die Wärme und Kälte zentral über Wasser erzeugt wurde!

Leider sind manche Menschen der Meinung, dass Klimaanlagen 'der Weisheit letzter Schluß' wären - obwohl sich der gleiche Effekt oft mit zwei offenen Fenstern erlangen lässt.
Ab gesehen davon, dass Klimaanlagen meiner Erfahrung nach krank machen - ich werde noch einige Jahre mit den Folgen von 10 Jahren Arbeit unter Klimaanlagen-Atmosphäre zu kämpfen haben.

Wenn es so weiter geht, werden Klimaanlagen auch irgendwann verboten oder zumindest beschränkt - zu recht!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist etwas weltfremd. Und ehrlich: rund 25 °C reichen bei rund 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit schon, um ganz furchtbar zu sein.



Zum Glück leben wir nicht in den Tropen und erreichen 25°C nur in wenigen Teilen Deutschlands selten bei starken Regenfällen...



> Ein Anzug ist immer angemessen. Das einzige, was manchmal nicht angemessen ist, ist das Wetter.



Genau solche Leute meine ich 
Vielleicht sollte man dann auf globale Abkühlung hinarbeiten, wenn man das Wetter für anpassungsbedürftig hält 



> OT: Sag mal, das mit dem anthropogenen Klimawandel, glaubst Du das eigentlich wirklich? Also, so ganz echt und mit Überzeugung?!



[OT]Es ist die mit Abstand logischste und am besten zu unserem Wissen von Physik passende Erklärung für die Messdaten der letzten ~120 Jahre sowie die Proxys der ferneren Vergangenheit.[*/*OT]



> Da bin ich aber gespannt. Laß mal hören. Abgesehen davon, wer läuft denn eigentlich im Alltag im Zweireiher rum? Sehe ich wirklich so gut wie nie. Das wäre für die meisten Berufe wohl auch wirklich zu formell.



Dann weiß ich nicht, warum sich die Leute, die auch mit einem kurzärmligen Hemd leben können, bei 25 °C ohne jegliche körperliche Bewegung zu Grunde gehen. Ich bin sicherlich nicht jemand, der spät anfängt zu schwitzen, aber selbst ich hab da noch kein Bedarf nach kurzen Hosen oder Klimaanlage.



> Du kannst bei diesen modernen Häusern halt nicht lüften, weil die Fenster nicht geöffnet werden können.



Natürlich kannst du das, zumindest meiner Beobachtung nach. Den Käse mit nicht öffnenbaren Fenstern hör man allenmöglichen Ecken, aber ich noch kein einziges Niedrig-/Passiv-/Plusenergie-Haus gesehen, bei dem nicht jedes Fenster zu öffnen war. Bei Privatwohnungen ist das ja schon aus rein praktischen Gründen Pflicht - oder willst du jedesmal nen Fassadenkletterer kommen lassen, um im 2. Stock die Fenster zu putzen?

Was stimmt: Man muss normalerweise nicht lüften, weil es integrierte Systeme gibt.
Aber wie gesagt - wenn man die runterdreht, weil man es gewohnt ist, Heizungs-/Kühlungseinrichtungen ausschließlich zur Temperaturregulierung aufzudrehen...



> Andernfalls wären die nämlich auch niemals dicht genug.



? Ist dein Auto auch aus einem Stück gefräst und du muss von unten reinkriechen, damit es nicht reinregnet? Für sowas gibts Dichtungen, afaik an Fensterrahmen mitlerweile bis zu vier Doppeldichtlippen. Da kommt nichts durch.



> Ich habe mich darüber mal mit einem Bauunternehmer unterhalten, der halt seinen Kunden auch aus diesen Gründen von Null-Energie-Häusern oder sowas abrät, aber die Leute wollen's halt unbedingt. Na gut, den Bauunternehmer freut's, denn das Folgegeschäft in rund 20 Jahren ist ja beim Bau von den Dingern schon mitbestellt.



Bei nem Bauunternehmer, der mir von einem Bauvorhaben abrät, weil er unnötigerweise eine Fehlkonstruktion draus machen würde (s.o.) würde ich nach 20 Jahren definitiv nicht nochmal aufkreuzen. Dessen Büro hätte man nach 20 Sekunden verlassen sollen.



> Wenn man damit nicht verschwenderisch umgehen kann, wofür nützt es dann überhaupt?



Denkmal 2 Sekunden nach oder guck eine Sekunde in die Zeitung und vielleicht kommt dir dann eine Idee, warum derzeit Ökostrom befüwortet wird 




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das will ich Dir erklären: Klimaanlagen sind in der Regel so ausgelegt, dass sie nicht nur kühlen, sondern auch heizen.
> Und selbst wenn sie nur kühlen, verbrauchen Klimaanlagen immense Mengen an (elektrischer) Energie - für Pumpen, Lüfter (ein wenig größer als beim PC; teilweise mit Sicherungen, die für ein ganzes Einfamilienhaus ausreichen würden und arm-dicken Kabeln), Meß- und Regeltechnik, Entfeuchter, Filter usw.
> Die Klimaanlagen, die ich teilweise gebaut habe, waren mit 3*160A je Etage abgesichert - und dass, obwohl die Wärme und Kälte zentral über Wasser erzeugt wurde!



Das ist ja nun alles nichts neues - aber deine Argumentation war, dass harte Winter mit viel Schneefall ein Problem wären, insbesondere wegen dem Stromverbrauch für Klimaanlagen


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Leider sind manche Menschen der Meinung, dass Klimaanlagen 'der Weisheit letzter Schluß' wären - obwohl sich der gleiche Effekt oft mit zwei offenen Fenstern erlangen lässt.
> Ab gesehen davon, dass Klimaanlagen meiner Erfahrung nach krank machen - ich werde noch einige Jahre mit den Folgen von 10 Jahren Arbeit unter Klimaanlagen-Atmosphäre zu kämpfen haben.


 
Ich bin der Meinung das Klimaanlagen der Weisheit letzter Schluß *sind*. Den Trick mit zwei offenen Fenstern musst du mir mal zeigen, wie ich es damit schaffe bei 28°C Außentemperatur meine frischen 18°C in meiner Dachgeschoßwohnung zu halten  .
Mittlerweile ist meine Wohnung seit 7 Jahren klimatisiert und ich werde nie wieder ohne Klimaanlage wohnen.
Zum Thema "krank machen". Meine neueste Anlage hängt direkt über meinem Bett, dass hat mir in den letzten 12 Monaten nicht geschadet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> nice  Ich hab hier gerade genug Glas in einem Zimmer, damit es im Winter kalt bleibt :-/. Aber auch bei dir bin ich überrascht, dass öffnen der Fenster nicht reicht. (oder sind die ganzen vielen Scheiben unbeweglich?)



Ja, in der Tat, nicht alle Scheiben kann man öffnen und wenn es draußen 30° sind... was soll das dann bringen, wenn ich sie öffne? Es kann ja nicht kühler als 30° werden. Halte ich die Fenster aber geschlossen und die Klimaanlage läuft, habe ich im Raum 23° und trotzdem keine stickige Luft.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, wo die Grenze liegt (dachte bei ~5 cm), aber ich bin mir recht sicher, dass bei 12 cm in ner tragenden Wand (sind Außenwände ja fast immer) ein Statiker draufgucken muss. Dass das in der Praxis nicht der Fall ist, ist ein anderes Thema - aber es ging ja erstmal darum, ob man solche Anlagen verbieten kann/sollte/muss. Das entsprechende Regelungen dann auch durchgesetzt werden müssten, gehört natürlich dazu.



Ich hab da auch keine Ahnung, aber alle, die ich so kenne, kloppen sich ständig Löcher in die Wände, bauen sich Carports hin und vergrößern den Wintergarten und ich hab noch keinen gehört, der damit prahlt, dass er auf die Baugenehmigung 4 Monate gewartet hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle kann man dann in Foren sagen "die stören doch gar nicht" und es kann einem keiner mehr ein "du hast keine Ahnung" an den Kopf knallen
> (ach ja: Und für die Umwelt tuts auch noch was  )



Ja, lustig ist, dass die Förderung für private Windkraftanlagen praktisch auf null gesungen ist, die aktuelle Regierung will nicht, dass man sich selbst eine WKA in den Garten stellt. 
Und die Baugenehmigungen wurden auch verschärft, man muss sich von jedem, der in der Nähe der Anlage wohnt (also in Sicht/Hörweise) ein OK holen, hat man auch nur ein "mir egal/nee, lieber nicht" kriegt man keine Genehmigung.
Seit einem halben Jahr bearbeite ich daher schon meine Nachbarn (die fast alle CPU/FDP getränkt durchs Leben torkeln, selbst der eine Grüne Fan musste überredet werden, denn Grün ist cool, aber bitte nicht vor der Haustür), wie cool eine eigenen Stromversorgung wäre (und bla bla bla). Aber wie gesagt, ich muss von jedem das "OK" einholen, sonst brauche ich nicht mal den Antrag stellen und wenn ich den gestellt habe, kommt ein Typ von der Behörde an und labert noch mal alle voll, ob sie das auch wirklich wollen (und scheint mehr darauf ausgelegt zu sein, den Leuten das Ding wieder ausreden zu wollen, als ob der von EnBW und Co. geschmiert ist).
OK, die Anlage wird nicht klein, sie soll ja die gesamte Straße versorgen (die, die sie versorgen soll, haben auch kaum noch was dagegen, aber mann muss ja alle "OKs" einholen) aber ich hab mich ja informiert und das Ding wird bei Schwiegerdaddy auf der Wiese stehen (die eh brach liegt), also bei uns am nächsten (was auf der anderen Seite ist, weiß ich nicht mal so) und der Ingenieur hat erklärt, dass es auch bei Vollbetrieb sehr leise arbeitet, da man schon deutlich bessere Technologien entwickelt hat für die Rotorblätter (also Material, Oberfläche, Windströumung, usw). Und die neuen arbeiten sehr effektiv, selbst bei wenig Wind schaffen sie noch einen guten Wirkungsgrad (wobei "wenig Wind" ja viel bedeuten kann).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey, sag nichts gegen das Hauptkaff von S-H. Wir haben sogar (noch) nen Flughafen! Und zwei brauchbare Kinosääle! Und ungefähr alle zwei Stunden ne ICE-Anbindung! Und die größte Uni von ...äh... Schleswig-Holstein
> (und allgemein ist jeder, der es keine Erwähnung wert findet, aufgefordert, nächste Woche bei sich zu Hause zu bleiben. *man bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Jahr frei habe*)



Jop, der Flughafen ist nett, benutze ich auch mal, ist aber kaum was los, was ja immer so ist bei Regionalflughäfen, ist halt so ein Lieblingsteil der Landesfürsten, jeder will einen haben, aber wirklich gebraucht wird er nicht, bzw. Gewinn kommt nicht bei rüber.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dann auf globale Abkühlung hinarbeiten, wenn man das Wetter für anpassungsbedürftig hält



Also bei offenen Fenstern die Klimaanlagen betreiben und alle Kühlschränke auch noch öffnen? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du das, zumindest meiner Beobachtung nach. Den Käse mit nicht öffnenbaren Fenstern hör man allenmöglichen Ecken, aber ich noch kein einziges Niedrig-/Passiv-/Plusenergie-Haus gesehen, bei dem nicht jedes Fenster zu öffnen war. Bei Privatwohnungen ist das ja schon aus rein praktischen Gründen Pflicht - oder willst du jedesmal nen Fassadenkletterer kommen lassen, um im 2. Stock die Fenster zu putzen?



Große Leiter FTW. 
Meine Dachfenster kann man nicht alle öffnen, aber in jedem Raum gibt es ein Fenster, das geöffnet werden kann (alles andere wäre für mich auch völlig unlogisch, nur öffne ich es nicht, wenns draußen 25-30° sind, wieso auch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was stimmt: Man muss normalerweise nicht lüften, weil es integrierte Systeme gibt.



Richtig, dafür gibts ja die Klimaanlage, die belüftet auch, ist Sinn des Ganzen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ? Ist dein Auto auch aus einem Stück gefräst und du muss von unten reinkriechen, damit es nicht reinregnet? Für sowas gibts Dichtungen, afaik an Fensterrahmen mitlerweile bis zu vier Doppeldichtlippen. Da kommt nichts durch.



Bei Dachfenstern sind die Dichtungen so gemacht. dass das Wasser an ihnen entlang nach unten abtropfen kann, das Fenster selbst wird nicht nass, wenn es geöffnet ist (und es eben regnet).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun alles nichts neues - aber deine Argumentation war, dass harte Winter mit viel Schneefall ein Problem wären, insbesondere wegen dem Stromverbrauch für Klimaanlagen


 
Da sind wir schon wieder bei der Klimaanlage im Winter. 
Meine läuft auch im Winter, aber logischer Weise nicht zum kühlen, sondern um die Luft in den Räumen zu tauschen (dabei wird die Luft angewärmt). So muss ich im Winter nie ein Fenster öffnen, hab aber immer frische und saubere Luft in den Räumen, kein Schimmel kann sich bilden und die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist auch konstant.
Ich finde Klimaanlagen super, aber sie müssen halt effizient arbeiten und dabei mit Energie versorgt werden, die regenerativ erzeugt wird. Jeder kann sich eine Solarzelle aufs Dach bauen und damit seine kompakte Klimaanlage ausm Baumarkt betreiben oder seine 20 Ventilatoren, das ist kein Probleme, wann muss es nur wollen.
Und vielleicht ist dann auch noch Energie übrig um die Rasenheizung zu betreiben.


----------



## empty (13. Juni 2011)

@ruyven: Lass ihm doch seine Klimaanlage wenn er so drauf schwört. Setze dich lieber für Steuermodelle ein die genau so ein Energieverschwenderisches Leben Rechnung tragen.

Wie ich bereits einmal angetönt habe gibt es solche Ideen (Energie statt Mehrwertsteuer)  welche völlig Fiskalneutral ist. Schlussendlich sparst du der der Umwelt rechnung trägt massiv weniger ohne jemanden anderen belehren zu müssen, die Belehrung folgt im Portemonnaie.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Wobei ich doch mal eines Anmerken möchte: eigentlich waren weder Tschernobyl, noch Fukushima Vorfälle des sogenannten 'Restrisikos'.
Sie waren eher Vorfällen von Arroganz und mangelnder Einhaltung der Richtlinien (Tschernobyl) bzw. die Folge völliger Inkompetenz der Ingenieure und Genehmigungsbehörden (unzureichende Tsunami-Absicherung und unzureichende Absicherung gegen Stromausfall).

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

empty schrieb:


> @ruyven: Lass ihm doch seine Klimaanlage wenn er so drauf schwört. Setze dich lieber für Steuermodelle ein die genau so ein Energieverschwenderisches Leben Rechnung tragen.


 
Dafür hab ich ja Ideen.
Der, der verschwenderischer lebt, muss mehr zahlen, das bezieht sich auf alle Bereiche.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Sie waren eher Vorfällen von Arroganz und mangelnder Einhaltung der Richtlinien (Tschernobyl) bzw. die Folge völliger Inkompetenz der Ingenieure und Genehmigungsbehörden (unzureichende Tsunami-Absicherung und unzureichende Absicherung gegen Stromausfall).


 
Und wieso sollten ausgerechnet deutsche Kraftwerke besser sein?
Auch hier geht es in erster Linie um Geld, je weniger das Unternehmen investieren muss um zu verdienen, desto besser.
Sieht man ja daran, dass seit 10 Jahren über Flugzeuge geredet werden, die in Häuser fliegen (und auch in Reaktoren), doch investiert, um dagegen gewappnet zu sein, wurde gar nichts. Noch nicht mal das Leitungsnetz wurde für die erneuerbaren Energien angepasst. Die Unternehmen warten darauf, dass der Staat selbst investiert.


----------



## Icejester (13. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Glück leben wir nicht in den Tropen und erreichen 25°C nur in wenigen Teilen Deutschlands selten bei starken Regenfällen...



 Dann guck mal hier: Koeln / Bonn: Wetter, Wettervorhersage, Klimakarte, Lufttemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit (Mittlere/Minimum/Maximum), gratis Skript

Abgesehen davon: Warum glaubst Du wohl, haben die Mitarbeiter der englischen Botschaft in Bonn früher Tropenzuschlag erhalten? 


> [OT]Es ist die mit Abstand logischste und am besten zu unserem Wissen von Physik passende Erklärung für die Messdaten der letzten ~120 Jahre sowie die Proxys der ferneren Vergangenheit.[*/*OT]



Krass. Dann bist Du da wirklich der Erste, den ich treffe. Wobei "treffen" ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich stimmt.



> Dann weiß ich nicht, warum sich die Leute, die auch mit einem kurzärmligen Hemd leben können, bei 25 °C ohne jegliche körperliche Bewegung zu Grunde gehen. Ich bin sicherlich nicht jemand, der spät anfängt zu schwitzen, aber selbst ich hab da noch kein Bedarf nach kurzen Hosen oder Klimaanlage.



 Kurzarmhemden  Die überlassen wir vielleicht mal besser Busfahrern.



> Natürlich kannst du das, zumindest meiner Beobachtung nach. Den Käse mit nicht öffnenbaren Fenstern hör man allenmöglichen Ecken, aber ich noch kein einziges Niedrig-/Passiv-/Plusenergie-Haus gesehen, bei dem nicht jedes Fenster zu öffnen war. Bei Privatwohnungen ist das ja schon aus rein praktischen Gründen Pflicht - oder willst du jedesmal nen Fassadenkletterer kommen lassen, um im 2. Stock die Fenster zu putzen?



Keine Ahnung. Aber ich will ja auch nicht in so einer Hütte wohnen.



> Bei nem Bauunternehmer, der mir von einem Bauvorhaben abrät, weil er unnötigerweise eine Fehlkonstruktion draus machen würde (s.o.) würde ich nach 20 Jahren definitiv nicht nochmal aufkreuzen. Dessen Büro hätte man nach 20 Sekunden verlassen sollen.



Naja, er könnte auch Hemden mit kurzen Ärmeln tragen. 



> Denkmal 2 Sekunden nach oder guck eine Sekunde in die Zeitung und vielleicht kommt dir dann eine Idee, warum derzeit Ökostrom befüwortet wird



Ich habe mal in einer PR-Agentur gearbeitet. Ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, warum der derzeit propagiert wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, in der Tat, nicht alle Scheiben kann man öffnen und wenn es draußen 30° sind... was soll das dann bringen, wenn ich sie öffne? Es kann ja nicht kühler als 30° werden. Halte ich die Fenster aber geschlossen und die Klimaanlage läuft, habe ich im Raum 23° und trotzdem keine stickige Luft.



*nachguck: 18 °C, Windstärke 4*
Du lebst echt in der Nähe von nem anderen Kiel, als ich 



> Ich hab da auch keine Ahnung, aber alle, die ich so kenne, kloppen sich ständig Löcher in die Wände, bauen sich Carports hin und vergrößern den Wintergarten und ich hab noch keinen gehört, der damit prahlt, dass er auf die Baugenehmigung 4 Monate gewartet hat.



Von denen hörst du immer erst Jahre später auf RTL, wenn sie sich drüber aufregen, dass sie den Wintergarten auf eigene Kosten wieder abreißen müssen...



> Ja, lustig ist, dass die Förderung für private Windkraftanlagen praktisch auf null gesungen ist, die aktuelle Regierung will nicht, dass man sich selbst eine WKA in den Garten stellt.



Für kommerzielle gibts auch nicht so wahnsinnig viel, oder?
(Was imho aber auch okay ist. Aktuell fehlt es uns nicht wirklich an Leuten, die WKAs bauen würden, sondern an Leuten, die das Netz dafür haben)



> Also bei offenen Fenstern die Klimaanlagen betreiben und alle Kühlschränke auch noch öffnen?



Klingt nach der passenden "Logik" 
Vielleicht kann man zusätzlich noch Turboprops auch am Boden laufen lassen, für einen Ventilatoreffekt.



> Meine läuft auch im Winter, aber logischer Weise nicht zum kühlen, sondern um die Luft in den Räumen zu tauschen (dabei wird die Luft angewärmt).



Nutzt du den Kompressor dann auch zum heizen, oder ist nur die Lüftung aktiv?
Letzteres ist ja auch energetisch durchaus sinnvoll, denn mit passiver Zirkulation kann man keinen Wärmetauscher betreiben.




empty schrieb:


> @ruyven: Lass ihm doch seine Klimaanlage wenn er so drauf schwört. Setze dich lieber für Steuermodelle ein die genau so ein Energieverschwenderisches Leben Rechnung tragen.



Tu ich ja, aber mehr als labern kann man da zur Zeit nicht machen. Welche Partei tritt schon mit "wir wollen Steuern erhöhen!" an?




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wobei ich doch mal eines Anmerken möchte: eigentlich waren weder Tschernobyl, noch Fukushima Vorfälle des sogenannten 'Restrisikos'.
> Sie waren eher Vorfällen von Arroganz und mangelnder Einhaltung der Richtlinien (Tschernobyl) bzw. die Folge völliger Inkompetenz der Ingenieure und Genehmigungsbehörden (unzureichende Tsunami-Absicherung und unzureichende Absicherung gegen Stromausfall).


 
Das alles IST Teil des Restrisikos.
Es gibt immer alles irgendwann irgendwo auf einen Menschen zurück, der entweder zu geringe Anforderungen gestellt oder die Anforderungen nicht eingehalten hat. Davor gibt es aber eben keinen Schutz. Sowohl die Kraftwerksführer in Tschernobyl als auch die Behörden in Japan fühlten sich sicher - und zumindest letztere wurden auch von denen, die bei uns die Sicherheit einschätzen, als sicher eingestuft. (erstere ggf. nicht - dass dann aber auch eher ohne technische Kenntnisse der Gegebenheiten und aus politischen Gründen heraus)
Niemand baut ein kommerzielles Atomkraftwerk, dessen Sicherheit er selbst als unzureichend sicher erachtet. Es gibt nur eine sehr große Brandbreite an Einschätzungen, was denn alles sicher ist - und es muss immer erst zu einem Unfall kommen, ehe das lockere Ende dieser Einschätzungen in die Tonne wandert.




Icejester schrieb:


> Dann guck mal hier: Koeln / Bonn: Wetter, Wettervorhersage, Klimakarte, Lufttemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit (Mittlere/Minimum/Maximum), gratis Skript



*guck*
Mag daran liegen, dass es eine dynamische Seite ist und du mir was anderes zeigen wolltest - aber die letzten beiden Tage wurden weder 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit noch 25 °C erreicht. Genaugenommen waren 14 °C das Maximum und dann bei 87%. Die Ankündigungen sehen etwas wärmer aus, aber auch da werden 90% nur ein einziges mal bei >15°C erreicht - und das sind 19 °C.



> Kurzarmhemden  Die überlassen wir vielleicht mal besser Busfahrern.



 Wer zu arrogant ist, seine Kleidung dem Wetter anzupassen, sollte sich imho nicht darüber aufregen, wenn andere gelegentlich so arrogant sind, seine Verschwendung nicht zu akzeptieren 
Von Leuten, die ihre Kleidung brauchen, um ihr Selbstwertgefühl zu definieren, fang ich besser gar nicht erst an, dass würde mich zu weit Offtopic führen.


----------



## Icejester (15. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> *guck*
> Mag daran liegen, dass es eine dynamische Seite ist und du mir was anderes zeigen wolltest - aber die letzten beiden Tage wurden weder 90% Luftfeuchtigkeit noch 25 °C erreicht. Genaugenommen waren 14 °C das Maximum und dann bei 87%. Die Ankündigungen sehen etwas wärmer aus, aber auch da werden 90% nur ein einziges mal bei >15°C erreicht - und das sind 19 °C.



Es lohnt ja auch nicht, um ein paar Grad oder ein paar Prozent zu schachern. Momentan haben wir jedenfalls wieder schönes Waschküchenklima. Bisher war der Sommer ja nett zu uns, aber jetzt scheint es wie jedes Jahr wieder mit dem alltäglichen Regen am frühen Nachmittag und anschließender Sonne loszugehen. 



> Wer zu arrogant ist, seine Kleidung dem Wetter anzupassen, sollte sich imho nicht darüber aufregen, wenn andere gelegentlich so arrogant sind, seine Verschwendung nicht zu akzeptieren
> Von Leuten, die ihre Kleidung brauchen, um ihr Selbstwertgefühl zu definieren, fang ich besser gar nicht erst an, dass würde mich zu weit Offtopic führen.



Das, was Du Arroganz nennst, ist keine. Abgesehen davon ist der Kleidungsstil eines Jeden nur seine Sache. Ich mache da ja niemandem Vorschrifen. Du scheinst hingegen Vorschriften machen zu wollen. Sowas ist abscheulich.


----------



## acc (15. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Aber diese Schicksale sind den Ökofaschisten ja egal.


 
quantitativ gesehen verlieren auch bei dem vergleich die -entfernt-. denen ist nämlich das schicksal von millionen egal.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Juni 2011)

*Zur Info:*

Achtet bitte auf eure Ausdrucksweise. Ich möchte Bezeichnungen wie "Atomnazis" und "Ökofaschisten" gegenüber bestimmten Interessengruppen hier nicht mehr lesen. Beleidigungen sind unerwünscht.

*B2T*


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Juni 2011)

Immmer ganz locker bleiber!YouTube - ‪Foo Fighters. Walk.‬‏


----------



## zeldafan1 (18. Juni 2011)

Nein. Wirtschaftlich bringt uns die Atomkraft nichts, durch den Ausstieg werden wir Marktführer bei Erneuerbaren Energien, Energie haben wir sowieso genug, Arbeitsplätze bleiben durch Abschaltung vorerst sowieso erhalten oder werden sogar mehr, die Endlagerung ist nach wie vor ungeklärt und das "Rest"risiko ist ein zusätzlicher KO-Faktor.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juni 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Zur Info:*
> 
> Achtet bitte auf eure Ausdrucksweise. Ich möchte Bezeichnungen wie "Atomnazis" und "Ökofaschisten" gegenüber bestimmten Interessengruppen hier nicht mehr lesen. Beleidigungen sind unerwünscht.




 Gut, daß Du's wiederholst. Ich hätte mich sonst stundenlang gefragt, was denn da für Ausdrücke gefallen sein mögen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (22. Juni 2011)

Hi!


zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Nein. Wirtschaftlich bringt uns die Atomkraft nichts, durch den Ausstieg werden wir Marktführer bei Erneuerbaren Energien, Energie haben wir sowieso genug, Arbeitsplätze bleiben durch Abschaltung vorerst sowieso erhalten oder werden sogar mehr, die Endlagerung ist nach wie vor ungeklärt und das "Rest"risiko ist ein zusätzlicher KO-Faktor.


 Wobei ich mich Frage, ob uns die Abschaltung nicht sogar Vorteile bringt - indem wir vlt. führend beim Rückbau (anstatt Neubau) von AKW's werden.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Icejester (22. Juni 2011)

Dafür müßten aber weltweit AKWs relativ bald rückgebaut werden. Das sehe ich so aber nocht nicht. Es nützt uns ja nichts, wenn wir *jetzt *Experten im Rückbau werden, andere Länder aber erst in 50 oder 80 Jahren in großem Stil der Kernenergie den Rücken zukehren. Bis dahin ist der Wissensvorsprung wieder hin.

Grundsätzlich ist Deine Überlegung natürlich richtig. Das blöde an der Sache ist nur, daß wir durch unseren Ausstieg anderen europäischen Nationen den Ausstieg erschweren, weil wir dadurch den Preis für CO2-Zertifikate in die Höhe treiben. Das heißt, für jeden weiteren Staat, der einen Atomausstieg durchführen möchte, wird die Sache noch teurer als für uns im Moment. Und wenn sich die reichste Nation Europas die Sache eigentlich nicht leisten kann, wie sollen das dann die anderen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2011)

Die bislang laufenden Abbauten in Deutschland werden jedenfalls international mit sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit verfolgt. Man darf nicht vergessen: Selbst die Nationen, die sich gegen einen Ausstieg entschließen, werden, mit Blick auf Fukushima, sehr alte Reaktoren, die sich nicht mehr ausreichend nachrüsten lassen, gegen neue ersetzen wollen.


----------



## troppa (22. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Dafür müßten aber weltweit AKWs relativ bald  rückgebaut werden. Das sehe ich so aber nocht nicht. Es nützt uns ja  nichts, wenn wir *jetzt *Experten im Rückbau werden, andere Länder  aber erst in 50 oder 80 Jahren in großem Stil der Kernenergie den Rücken  zukehren. Bis dahin ist der Wissensvorsprung wieder hin.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die bislang laufenden Abbauten in Deutschland werden jedenfalls international mit sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit verfolgt. Man darf nicht vergessen: Selbst die Nationen, die sich gegen einen Ausstieg entschließen, werden, mit Blick auf Fukushima, sehr alte Reaktoren, die sich nicht mehr ausreichend nachrüsten lassen, gegen neue ersetzen wollen.



Ja nicht nur dass, jedes AKW ist doch irgendwann sowieso nur noch ein Haufen Atommüll. Spätenstens nach 50 Jahren ist der Reaktordruckbehälter fertig, dann ist ein Neubau billiger als eine Überholung, weil die restliche Technik, dann auch nicht mehr den dann aktuellen Sicherheitsanforderungen genügt. Allein in Russland müssen in diesem Jahrzehnt noch 15 AKWs zurückgebaut werden. Da sowas ca. 20 bis 50 Jahre (beim "sicheren Einschluss" wird erst 30 Jahre versiegelt und dann mit dem Rückbau begonnen) oder sogar länger (wie bei Jülich) dauert, werden wir, wenn die Anderen nachziehen immernoch Experten sein. 



Icejester schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist Deine Überlegung natürlich richtig. Das blöde an der  Sache ist nur, daß wir durch unseren Ausstieg anderen europäischen  Nationen den Ausstieg erschweren, weil wir dadurch den Preis für  CO2-Zertifikate in die Höhe treiben. Das heißt, für jeden weiteren  Staat, der einen Atomausstieg durchführen möchte, wird die Sache noch  teurer als für uns im Moment. Und wenn sich die reichste Nation Europas  die Sache eigentlich nicht leisten kann, wie sollen das dann die  anderen?



Interressanter Ansatz, allerdings muss ich dir sagen, dass durch denn Atomausstieg KEIN zusätzliches Kohlekraftwerk gebaut werden muss, was nicht sowieso gebaut werden würde, wenn es ihn nicht gäbe. Wir verwenden von der gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Energiemenge in Deutschland im Durchschnitt nur ca. 60%. Zumal im Schnitt 8 von 17 Reaktoren im letzten Jahrzehnt eh, wegen Wartung etc., offline waren. Zudem ist die Energieversorgung ausschließlich aus erneuerbaren Energien in ca. 20 Jahren sowieso das Ziel. Und dann erst will die Schweiz als zweiter aussteigen.


----------



## Icejester (23. Juni 2011)

troppa schrieb:


> Interressanter Ansatz, allerdings muss ich dir sagen, dass durch denn Atomausstieg KEIN zusätzliches Kohlekraftwerk gebaut werden muss, was nicht sowieso gebaut werden würde, wenn es ihn nicht gäbe. Wir verwenden von der gesamten zur Verfügung stehenden Energiemenge in Deutschland im Durchschnitt nur ca. 60%. Zumal im Schnitt 8 von 17 Reaktoren im letzten Jahrzehnt eh, wegen Wartung etc., offline waren. Zudem ist die Energieversorgung ausschließlich aus erneuerbaren Energien in ca. 20 Jahren sowieso das Ziel. Und dann erst will die Schweiz als zweiter aussteigen.


 
Bei 8 von 17 Reaktoren bleiben im Schnitt immer noch 9, die am Netz waren. Und ob da nicht doch noch zusätzliche Kohlekraftwerke gebaut werden, bezweifle ich. Und die geplante Gaskraftwerke stoßen ja wohl auch CO2 aus. Es ist zwar sicherlich ein hehres Ziel, in rund 20 Jahren ausschließlich Strom aus erneuerbaren Energien zu beziehen, aber es ist doch höchst fraglich, ob das auch klappt. Immerhin ist im letzten Jahr der weltweite Energieverbrauch so stark gestiegen wie seit 1973 nicht mehr. Und der in Deutschland ist auch nicht gerade zurückgegangen. Immerhin haben wir die Wirtschaftskrise überwunden und die Produktion läuft wieder auf Hochtouren. Das haut beim Strom gut rein. Die Industrie zeichnet für 75% des Stromverbrauchs verantwortlich.

Und dann gibt es da noch eine Jahreszeit, die sich Winter nennt. Die Monate ab November könnten noch spannend werden. Aber wir werden das ja noch sehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

Schon vor dem Atomausstieg waren Kohlekraftwerke im Bau, die die Gesamtkapazität iirc um >10% steigern werden. Wohlgemerkt: Quasi alles große Blöcke, mit denen ein effizienter Teillastbetrieb sowieso unmöglich wäre. Da besteht kein BEdarf an zusätzlichen Exemplaren.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

Das siehst Du so, ich auch - aber die Energiemultis werden wohl anders denken...und damit durch kommen.


----------



## Icejester (23. Juni 2011)

Was heißt denn "durchkommen"? Klingt ja fast so, als würde hier jemand etwas verbotenes tun oder planen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

Eine unnötige Steigerung der Umweltverschmutzung und des Verbrauchs fossiler Energieträger (z.B. in dem man überdimensionierte Kohlekraftwerke baut und betreibt) ist definitiv nicht im Interesse der Öffentlichkeit und Baugenehmigungen dafür sollten deswegen eigentlich so ohne weiteres erteilt werden. Erst Recht nicht an Unternehmen, die an anderer Stelle auf staatliche Subventionen bestehen, weil sie ja kein Geld für den ihnen übertragenen Erhalt und Ausbau der Netzinfrastruktur pochen.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage, 
zählt Atomfusion auch dazu?
Wenn ja binmich für Atomenergie, in Frankreich wird ja gerade eine riese Atomfusionsanlage gebaut, die soweit ich weiß mit Mikrowellenstrahlung ein 1 Million Grad heißes Plasma erzeugt, was den Wasserstoff und das Deuterium zur Fusion bewegt, dabei entsteht glaube Ich nur ein winziger Teil Radioaktivität.
Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Nico Bellic (23. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,
> zählt Atomfusion auch dazu?
> Wenn ja binmich für Atomenergie, in Frankreich wird ja gerade eine riese Atomfusionsanlage gebaut, die soweit ich weiß mit Mikrowellenstrahlung ein 1 Million Grad heißes Plasma erzeugt, was den Wasserstoff und das Deuterium zur Fusion bewegt, dabei entsteht glaube Ich nur ein winziger Teil Radioaktivität.
> Was meint ihr dazu?


Welches Material könnte denn dazu dienen, eine Million Grad heiße Materie zu beinhalten?
Im Übrigen haben die Franzosen 80% Atomstrom! Das ist auch notwendig, da 70% der französischen Haushalte mit Strom heizen.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Welches Material könnte denn dazu dienen, eine Million Grad heiße Materie zu beinhalten?
> Im Übrigen haben die Franzosen 80% Atomstrom! Das ist auch notwendig, da 70% der französischen Haushalte mit Strom heizen.


 Die haben einen "Magnetkäfig" dieser hält das Plasma in seiner Laufbahn, wenn es dochmal an der Stahlwand kratzt kühlt es sofort ab


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,
> zählt Atomfusion auch dazu?



Wie der Diskussionsverlauf zeigt: Prinzipiell ja. Aber da Fusionsenergie ähnlich wie FED-Monitore ist (beides soll immer "in 2-3 Jahren" bzw. 2-3 Jahrzehnten marktreif sein - über Jahre/Jahrzehnte hinweg), läuft das eher unter "Utopie".



> Wenn ja binmich für Atomenergie, in Frankreich wird ja gerade eine riese Atomfusionsanlage gebaut, die soweit ich weiß mit Mikrowellenstrahlung ein 1 Million Grad heißes Plasma erzeugt, was den Wasserstoff und das Deuterium zur Fusion bewegt, dabei entsteht glaube Ich nur ein winziger Teil Radioaktivität.
> Was meint ihr dazu?


 
Mir wären keine Pläne für einen Protium-Deuterium-Reaktor bekannt. Ich wüsste nicht einmal, dass wir die dafür nötigen Bedingungen künstlich schaffen könnten. Was im Bau ist, ist ITER, der soll aber mit Deuterium-Tritium arbeiten (mit etwas Glück Deuterium-Deuterium?). Das erzeugt nicht nur enorme Mengen Gammstrahlung (wie alle Fusionsprozesse), sondern auch heftige Neutronenstrahlung - was einige Kritiker daran zweifeln lässt, ob Fusionsreaktoren aktueller Planung überhaupt eine rentable Lauftzeit erreichen können.
So oder so bleibt abzuwarten, wie lange ITER überhaupt läuft. Bislang ist es noch niemanden gelungen, eine künstliche, selbst erhaltende Fusion zu erzeugen.


----------



## Icejester (23. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine unnötige Steigerung der Umweltverschmutzung und des Verbrauchs fossiler Energieträger (z.B. in dem man überdimensionierte Kohlekraftwerke baut und betreibt) ist definitiv nicht im Interesse der Öffentlichkeit und Baugenehmigungen dafür sollten deswegen eigentlich so ohne weiteres erteilt werden. Erst Recht nicht an Unternehmen, die an anderer Stelle auf staatliche Subventionen bestehen, weil sie ja kein Geld für den ihnen übertragenen Erhalt und Ausbau der Netzinfrastruktur pochen.


 
Ja, das meinst Du. Aber es gilt tatsächlich ja Gott sei Dank, was Recht und Gesetz ist. Von daher ist der Begriff immer noch falsch. Du kannst als Betrüger oder Schmuggler vielleicht mit etwas "durchkommen", aber doch nicht, wenn Du etwas völlig legales tust.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Juni 2011)

@ruyven 
Es ist nicht nur der Iter im Bau, bis 2019 sollen glaube ich die ersten Atomfusionsreaktoren selbst ständig eine Fusion auf Recht erhalten.
Bzgl. der Gammastrahlung, ja aber es ist nur der Reaktor selbst verseucht, es entstehen ja keine Brennstäbe etc. bzw. die haben nur eine Halbwertszeit von 117(?) Jahren.
Die längste aufrecht erhaltene Fusion war glaube ich 1Sekunde oder so,
bzgl. der Neutronen Strahlung kann man doch wie in der Kerspaltung absorbieren?


----------



## Nico Bellic (23. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Die haben einen "Magnetkäfig" dieser hält das Plasma in seiner Laufbahn, wenn es dochmal an der Stahlwand kratzt kühlt es sofort ab


Ob etwas, daß eine Million Grad heiß ist, "sofort" abkühlen kann, bezweifle ich, vielleicht frisst sich das Plasma im Falle eines Unfalls ja auch zum Erdkern durch 
Normale Brennstäbe sind um die 1000 Grad heiß, wenn sie ausrangiert werden, und lagern dann 5 bis 10 Jahre im kraftwerkseigenen Kühlbecken, um abzukühlen, ich glaube, bis auf 300 Grad, dann gehts weiter. Dabei wird das Kühlwasser permanent ausgetauscht, sodaß es nicht über 50 Grad heiß wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juni 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ja, das meinst Du. Aber es gilt tatsächlich ja Gott sei Dank, was Recht und Gesetz ist. Von daher ist der Begriff immer noch falsch. Du kannst als Betrüger oder Schmuggler vielleicht mit etwas "durchkommen", aber doch nicht, wenn Du etwas völlig legales tust.



Der Begriff ist nicht juristisch definiert, wird aber allgemein genutzt, wenn Leute sich erfolgreich gegen die Intentionen von Regelungen verhalten (vergl. z.B. Steuer"sparer" die dank geschickter Ausnutzung von Gesetzeslücken mit deutlich niedrigeren/keinen Zahlungen "durchkommen").
Wenn es also um Projekte geht, die genehmigungspflichtig sind und deren Genehmigung den Intentionen des Souverän entgegen steht, dann kann man den Ausdruck wohl durch benutzen, auch wenn kenn keine Straftat vorliegt, da nunmal genehmigt wird. Bei Betrügern, Schmugglern,... spricht man schließlich auch nicht von "durchkommen", sondern von "davonkommen", denn da findet Strafverfolgung statt, in ersterem Fall eben nicht.




Wa1lock schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Es ist nicht nur der Iter im Bau, bis 2019 sollen glaube ich die ersten Atomfusionsreaktoren selbst ständig eine Fusion auf Recht erhalten.



Link/Quelle?
Dachte eigentlich, dass ITER zur Zeit das einzige Projekt seiner Größe wäre und man die Ergebnisse abwarten möchte.



> Bzgl. der Gammastrahlung, ja aber es ist nur der Reaktor selbst verseucht, es entstehen ja keine Brennstäbe etc. bzw. die haben nur eine Halbwertszeit von 117(?) Jahren.
> Die längste aufrecht erhaltene Fusion war glaube ich 1Sekunde oder so,
> bzgl. der Neutronen Strahlung kann man doch wie in der Kerspaltung absorbieren?



Es gibt keine bei einem Gasförmigen Brennstofft keine "Stäbe" und man geht bislang davon aus, dass keine nenneswerten Mengen radioaktiver Isotope im Abgas stecken sollten, das stimmt. (Ob auch stimmt, wovon man ausgeht, wird die Zukunft zeigen  .) Und Neutronen lassen sich relativ gut absorbieren, das stimmt auch. Dabei erzeugen sie aber nahezu zwangsläufig Sekundärradiaktivität und sie verändern die Stoffzusammensetzung des bestrahlten Stoffes. In einem Fissionsreaktor ist das noch beherrschbar - die meisten Neutronen werden von weiteren Brennmaterial, dessen Ummantelung, Halterung oder dem Kühlmedium absorbiert. Also alles nicht belastete oder sogar Verschleißteile, die man in der gesamt-Abfallbilanz (die Bilanz ohne Schlussstrich und Lösung... ) schon mit drin hat. Das bißchen, was das der Druckbehälter selbst abbekommt, kompensiert man durch eine größere Wandstärke - ist ja eh nur ein Klumpen Stahl.
Bei Fusionsreaktoren können (und sollen) sie nur von der Reaktorwand selbst aufgefangen werden und ggf. kann die nicht mal ausreichend dick gehalten werden, so dass auch noch die Spulen oder deren Kühlung betroffen sind (die lassen sich nunmal nicht in großer Entfernung montieren). Injektoren und Extraktionssysteme sind sowieso betroffen. D.h. es sind in wesentlich höherem Maße wesentlich empfindlichere, funktionale Teile starker Neutronenstrahlung ausgesetzt. Dieser werden starke Sekundärradiaktivität entwickeln und über kurz oder lang nicht mehr die Anforderungen für weiteren Einsatz erfüllen.
-> radioaktive Verschleißteile, genau wie bei Fissionsreaktoren. Aber deutlich teurere. Vorteil ist, dass man es im Schnitt mit deutlich kurzlebigeren Isotopen zu tun hat. Hab da vor ettlichen Seiten mal ein paar denkbare Halbwärtszeiten rausgesucht und vieles lag im Bereich weniger Jahre oder noch kürzer. D.h. man könnte sowas recht gut abklingen lassen - aber es ist ein weiterer Punkt auf der Kostenrechnung und die Teile könnten deutlich voluminöser ausfallen, als Fissionsbrennstäbe: Ggf. müsste ein kommerzieller Fusionsreaktor alle 10-20 Jahre komplett ausgetauscht werden. Vorher muss er ggf. weitere 10-20 Jahre abklingen, danach muss er für ein Jahrhundert ins Endlager. Man bräuchte also pro laufendem Reaktor zwei weitere und ein Lagergebäude für weiter acht Stück, um einen umlaufenden Betrieb zu erreichen.

Für mich ist das ein weiterer Punkt, um die Möglichkeit rentabler Fusionsenergie in absehbarer Zeit anzuzweifeln. Vielleicht ließen sich diese Probleme mit weiterer Forschung mildern - aber wenn wir 2100 den ersten in großem Maßstab einsetzbaren Fusionsreaktor haben, was nützt uns das?
Bis dahin brauchen wir auch Strom und die einzig akzeptable Option sind Erneuerbare. Wenn wir aber 2099 eine funktionierende EE-Versorgung aufgebaut haben, was sollen wir dann noch mit einem Fusionsreaktor, der nur ein bißchen schlimm ist, was Strahlung angeht? Der nützt uns dann nichts mehr. Aber seine Entwicklung hat bis dahin vermutlich Billionen gekostet und das zu einem Zeitpunkt, als dringend finanzielle Mittel für den Ausbau erneuerbarer, die Kompensation von Schäden des Klimawandels und des Endes der ölbasierten Wirtschaft benötigt wurden.

Ähnlich wie Teilchenphysik, interplanetare Raumfahrt, skandinavische Geschichte oder Verhaltensforschung an Kraken heißt das für mich: Nice to know - aber ein großer Nutzen ist noch nicht absehbar und eine finanzielle Priorisierung somit fragwürdig.




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ob etwas, daß eine Million Grad heiß ist, "sofort" abkühlen kann, bezweifle ich, vielleicht frisst sich das Plasma im Falle eines Unfalls ja auch zum Erdkern durch
> Normale Brennstäbe sind um die 1000 Grad heiß, wenn sie ausrangiert werden, und lagern dann 5 bis 10 Jahre im kraftwerkseigenen Kühlbecken, um abzukühlen, ich glaube, bis auf 300 Grad, dann gehts weiter. Dabei wird das Kühlwasser permanent ausgetauscht, sodaß es nicht über 50 Grad heiß wird.


 
Das Plama hat ein winzige Masse und speichert somit auch bei so hohen Temperaturen nicht viel Energie. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wie groß kommerzielle Reaktoren sein müssten und bei denen z.B. die Masse ausreicht, um die weitere Nutzbarkeit des Reaktors im Falle einer Notabschaltung zu gefährden, aber Gefahr für die Umgebung besteht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## troppa (25. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie Teilchenphysik, interplanetare Raumfahrt, skandinavische Geschichte oder Verhaltensforschung an Kraken heißt das für mich: Nice to know - aber ein großer Nutzen ist noch nicht absehbar und eine finanzielle Priorisierung somit fragwürdig.



Naja, wenn wir nur nach dem Geld gehen würden, hätten wir die eine oder andere Entdeckung bzw. Erfindung wohl nie gemacht. Zum Beispiel wüßten wir nicht, dass man Funkwellen über große Distanzen übertragen kann. 
Vielleicht ist die Kernfusion am Ende doch zu etwas gut, auch wenn der Nutzen erst in 50 Jahren ersichtlich wird. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dabei neue noch unbekannte Elemente oder Isotope entstehen, ob diese dann "vermarktet" werden können steht natürlich in den Sternen, zumal sie höchstwahrscheinlich radioaktiv sein werden.
Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von skandinavischer Geschichte oder Kraken, aber ich denke, dass die Teilchenphysik vor Allem für die fortschreitende Miniaturisierung wichtig ist. Je besser wir die Teilchen verstehen, desto näher kommen wir einem funktionierenden Quantencomputer. Was die interplanetare Raumfahrt angeht, wird die sich durch die Geldprobleme der USA erstmal erledigt haben, und spätestens wenn Menschen auf dem Mars waren, weil die Entfernungen einfach zu groß sind. Die "Contact"-Variante wäre wohl die einzige Möglichkeit vernünpftig mit Außerirdischen zu kommunizieren. Hellhören FTW


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

Hertz hat ganz sicher nicht das Budget eines mittleren 3. Welt oder Inselstaates verblasen, bevor ihm die erste Übertragung gelang . Ich bin ja nicht gegen Grundlagenforschung (ganz sicher nicht) und man kann sie sicherlich nicht nach dem Nutzen beurteilen, aber eben genau deswegen ist es mir ein bißchen unerklärlich, warum einige Zweige vielfach bevorzugt werden.
Aber das führt Offtopic. Bezüglich Fusionsenergie reicht es imho festzuhalten, dass sie keine Lösung der aktuellen Energiedebatte darstellen kann, weil sie nicht einsatzbereit ist, bist diese gelöst werden muss. In wie weit es unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sinnvoll ist, den Gegenwert von 15 Gigawatt an Windkraft in eine einzige Versuchsanlage zu stecken, mag sich jeder selbst überlegen. (zum Vergleich: Derzeit haben wir rund 10 GW Kernenergie am Netz)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn man kein Geld in die Solartechnik investiert hätte, könnte man heute auch noch keine riesen Solar Plantagen aufstellen (wie es auch im gange ist),

Die Forschung ist meiner Meinung nach das einzig sinnvolle, nebst essen und trinken.. aber naja ..


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (25. Juni 2011)

also die forschung ist die einzige uns rettet !


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Nix gegen Forschung - die Atombombe hat uns immerhin 60 Jahre 'Frieden durch Abschreckung' gebracht.
Ohne Atombombe wäre der kalte Krieg wohl sehr schnell sehr heiß geworden - und Deutschland eine Wüste.

Und: die Forschung hat uns auch die PC's gebracht, vor denen wir gerade sitzen - und den Smart, den ICE, das Satellitenfernsehen, die Mikrowelle (auch ein Kriegsprodukt), das Insulin, das Penizillin, den Kühlschrank.....

Aber: eine Umsetzung _ohne _ausreichende Voraussetzungen darf es nicht (wieder) geben! 
Denn: bei der Atomkraft fehlt_ bis heute_ die gesicherte Entsorgung der Abfälle - die normalerweise jeder gewerbetreibende nachweisen muss; nur eben die Energiemultis nicht.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## axel25 (25. Juni 2011)

Mal eine Frage eingeworfen: Könnte man den "Abfall" eigentlich zur Kernfusion "zwingen"?

Dannhätte man ja eigentlich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Zumindest wenn man dabei auch noch einen Energieüberschuss erzielt.


----------



## empty (26. Juni 2011)

Bitte lest euch bitte etwas in die Materie ein: Massendefekt

Das lokale Maximum ist bei den Eisenisotopen. Die Abfallprodukte sind aber nebst dem Cs- auch andere langlebige Produkte. Kurze Antwort: Nein 

Bzw. Es würde keinen Sinn machen ... nicht Technisch nicht Wirtschaftlich ..


----------



## Glühbirne (26. Juni 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage eingeworfen: Könnte man den "Abfall" eigentlich zur Kernfusion "zwingen"?
> 
> Dannhätte man ja eigentlich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Zumindest wenn man dabei auch noch einen Energieüberschuss erzielt.


Hm, also wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, ist das prinzipiell schon möglich, allerdings erst in einigen Jahrzehnten. 
Das Stichwort dazu lautet "Transmutation".
Der Abfall wird so mit Neutronen beschossen, sodass sie zu harmloseren, weniger radioaktiven Stoffen zerfallen. Also würde der Abfall letzendlich nur noch ein paar Jahrhunderte lang stark strahlen und es würde auch noch Energie gewonnen werden. Zwar bräuchte man immer noch ein Endlager, aber das Problem der Endlagerung würde nicht mehr ganz so groß sein.
Der Atommüll wäre nämlich nach dem Beschuss kühler und könnte dichter gelagert sein. Soweit ich weiß, würde die USA nur noch ein einziges Endlager brauchen, wenn jeder Atommüll "transmutiert" würde.
Jetzt kommt aber der Haken: Bei der Transmutation entstehen hunderte Reaktionen, die noch nicht genau erforscht sind. Es können als theoretisch wieder umweltschädliche Stoffe entstehen.
Es bleibt also noch abzuwarten, ob die Technik wirklich das bringt, was sie verspricht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Juni 2011)

Hi!

Das erinnert mich an eine BBC-'Doku' über hypothetische Weltuntergänge.
Da gab's dann 'nen Unfall in einer Kernfusionsanlage (Teilchenbeschleuniger oder so), wo dann eine Reaktion in Gang gesetzt wurde, welche letztlich die ganze Welt vernichtete.

Wer sagt uns denn, dass so was nicht auch dabei heraus kommen kann?
Dann hätten wir - genau wie bei den von Dir erwähnten unerforschten Reaktionsprodukten - den Teufel mit dem Beelzebub ausgetrieben.

Erinnern wir uns: man hielt vor allem die Strahlung bis in die 50er auf für harmlos - und die Kernenergie für 'der Weisheit letzten Schluß' bzw. _das_ Allheilmittel.
Immerhin sind wir _davon _geheilt - aber um welchen Preis, vor allem für unsere Nachkommen!
Diese - ungeborenen - Nachkommen werden uns noch hunderttausende von Jahren verfluchen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2011)

Transmutation erzeugt, so wie sie bislang geplant ist, nicht wirklich viel Energie (unter Berücksichtigung der Spezialreaktoren und deren Brennstoff) ist es auf alle Fälle ein riesen Verlustgeschäft). Und die Endprodukte sind bis auf weiteres zufällig. Ausgehend von Uran und Plutonium kann man sich in Sachen Lagerproblematik natürlich kaum verschlechtern, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die bislang maximal erreichbare "End"lagerzeit für mittelaktiven Müll bei 3 bis 40 Jahren lag (Asse), Fallen die Endprodukte immer noch in die Kategorie "ungelöstes Problem". Wieviele Lager man benötigt, hängt ansonsten von der Größe der Lager ab - mir wäre kein Land bekannt (auch nicht die USA), die jemals mehrere Lager für stärker strahlenden Müll geplant haben. Deutschland dürfte, aufgrund der Wiedervereinigung, mit einem Lager und einem Versuchslager (und einem unbrauchbaren, im Bau befindlichen Lager und einem noch zu suchenden), einsame Spitze sein.
(es sei denn, man zählt sowjetische Halden als Endlager)

Teilchenbeschleuniger haben übrigens nichts mit Energieerzeugung durch Kernfusion zu tun und von beiden geht wissenschaftlich betrachtet kein Potential zur Vernichtung der Welt aus. Nicht ohne Grund müssen beide enorme Energiemengen in hochkomplexen Anlagen konzentrieren, um für kurze Zeiträume die gewünschten Bedingungen zu erzeugen.

@Schienenbruch:
Das Strahlung gefährlich ist, wusste man in wissenschaftlichen Kreisen schon zu Beginn des letzten Jahrhunderts. Man hatte afaik noch kein Konzept von den Langzeitschäden, die so extrem niedrige Werte problematisch macht, aber es starben auch genug Leute an akuten Folgen. Nur Militärs hatten natürlich noch einmal andere Vorstellungen und die Öffentlichkeit ist nicht erst im Internetzeitalter chronisch uninformiert. Nimmt man z.B. den berühmten Beispiel von den US-amerikanischen Arbetierinnen, die an den Folgen von unsachgemäßen Umgang mit Radiumfarbe starben:
Während die sich aus Scherz und mangelnd besseren Wissens die Zähne anmalten, arbeitetete die Forschungsabteilung der gleichen Firma hinter Bleischutz.


----------



## troppa (26. Juni 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nimmt man z.B. den berühmten Beispiel von den US-amerikanischen Arbetierinnen, die an den Folgen von unsachgemäßen Umgang mit Radiumfarbe starben:
> Während die sich aus Scherz und mangelnd besseren Wissens die Zähne anmalten, arbeitetete die Forschungsabteilung der gleichen Firma hinter Bleischutz.



Tatsache, aber schockierender finde ich, dass sie von ihren Vorgesetzen zum Anspitzen der Pinsel mit den Lippen oder der Zunge angehalten wurden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Glühbirne schrieb:


> Hm, also wenn ich deine Frage richtig verstehe, ist das prinzipiell schon möglich, allerdings erst in einigen Jahrzehnten.
> Das Stichwort dazu lautet "Transmutation".



Das ist genauso abenteuerlich wie Kernfusion.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Der Abfall wird so mit Neutronen beschossen, sodass sie zu harmloseren, weniger radioaktiven Stoffen zerfallen. Also würde der Abfall letzendlich nur noch ein paar Jahrhunderte lang stark strahlen und es würde auch noch Energie gewonnen werden. Zwar bräuchte man immer noch ein Endlager, aber das Problem der Endlagerung würde nicht mehr ganz so groß sein.



Es ändert sich eigentlich nichts denn ein Endlager brauchst du immer noch und niemand kann garantieren dass das auf Dauer funktionieren wird.



Glühbirne schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber der Haken: Bei der Transmutation entstehen hunderte Reaktionen, die noch nicht genau erforscht sind. Es können als theoretisch wieder umweltschädliche Stoffe entstehen.
> Es bleibt also noch abzuwarten, ob die Technik wirklich das bringt, was sie verspricht.



Der andere Haken ist dass du die Elemente genau trennen musst denn du musst jedes Element einzeln behandeln. Du kannst nicht alles in einen Haufen werfen und dann lustig drauf los ballern.


----------



## Castiel (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ist doch egal wofür wir uns entscheiden am ende!
Am ende wird die Erde so wieso Leiden!


----------



## dr_breen (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



Castiel schrieb:


> Ist doch egal wofür wir uns entscheiden am ende!
> Am ende wird die Erde so wieso Leiden!


 
Schau dir mal den Avatar von Ruyven an. Der passt zu der Haltung. 

Ziel sollte es sein eine kostengünstige, einigermaßen autarke Energieversorgung zu erreichen, die Klima, Gesundheit und Umwelt möglichst wenig schädigt. Wie du die drei Punkte gewichtest ist erstmal deine Sache, aber mit so einer defätistischen Haltung kommen wir sicher nicht weiter.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juli 2011)

Hi!

eines wird hier - und nicht nur hier - völlig unterschlagen: die wichtigste Energiequelle überhaupt: Energiesparen!

Das bedeutet beispielsweise:


keine 3 PC's im Dauerbetrieb in einer Wohnung
keinen 120cm-Fernseher, sondern nur einen 81cm
auch mal das Licht im Bad ausmachen - und nicht den ganzen Tag an lassen
auch nur einen Fernseher in der Wohnung - und nicht drei oder vier
nicht mit 'nem Porsche Panamera zum Bäcker um die Ecke - sondern zu Fuß oder mit dem Fahrrad
Urlaub mal im bayrischen Wald (mit dem Auto) und nicht in China (mit dem Flugzeug)
keine frischen Erdbeeren (im Gewächshaus gezogen und um die halbe Welt gekarrt) im Dezember, sondern Saisonfrüchte vom Bauern auf dem Markt im Ort
keinen lebenden Alaska-Hummer (mit dem Flugzeug importiert), sondern Forelle aus der deutschen Zucht
Wie wäre es damit?

Dann könnten wir sofort auf etliche KKW's verzichten - heute noch!
Und der Umwelt täte es auch gut.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: ich bin mir sicher, dass ich gleich ziemlichen Widerspruch ernte....


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2011)

Naja wieviel deiner Vorschläge setzt du schon in die Tat um?


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich alle:


Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad zum Einkaufen und zur Arbeit
ich nehme die Bahn in den Urlaub
ich habe nur einen PC - der auch nicht rund um die Uhr läuft
ich esse keinen Hummer oder exotische Früchte - Rotbarsch und Kartoffeln langt mir
ein Fernseher langt mir auch
Und Du?


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab ca. 300 WKA's in die Landschaft gestellt, das sollte reichen. 

ansonsten:

-ich fahre Auto nur wenn ich muß
-ich hab auch nur einen PC, der auch nicht rund um die Uhr läuft (bin kein F@h-Mietglied )/ Steckerleiste ist da auch Pflicht
-ich mach das Licht auch in anderen Zimmern aus … nicht nur im Bad (Wer läßt das bitte den ganzen Tag im Bad an?)
-mein letzter Urlaub war auch mit der Bahn … Bodensee 
-ein TV langt mir auch


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juli 2011)

Na, das sind wir beide ja umweltbewusst: ich fahre mit einem Anlauf bis zu 60 LKW-Ladungen.....und das 10-15 Mal am Tag.

Mit dem Licht im Bad: da kenne ich einige.....

Mal sehen, was die anderen so sagen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ITpassion-de (8. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> auch nur einen Fernseher in der Wohnung - und nicht drei oder vier
> *
> [*]nicht mit 'nem Porsche Panamera zum Bäcker um die Ecke - sondern zu Fuß oder mit dem Fahrrad
> [*]Urlaub mal im bayrischen Wald (mit dem Auto) und nicht in China (mit dem Flugzeug)*
> ...


 
Wenn du mir jetzt nich erklärst wo da der Zusammenhang zum AKW ist ?!


----------



## axel25 (9. Juli 2011)

Das war eher allgemein von ihm gehalten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ich fahre mit einem Anlauf bis zu 60 LKW-Ladungen.....und das 10-15 Mal am Tag.


 Ich hoffe deine Lok fährt mit Öko-Strom und nicht mit Diesel.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

Sie fährt mit Diesel - Strom geht aus technischen Gründen (Rangieranteil) nicht.
Aber: sie verbrät weniger, als es 50 LKW tun!
Ich brauche - mit 2200 Tonnen im Schlepp - ungefähr 1200 Liter auf hundert km, je nach Streckenprofil.
Und das unter ungünstigen Bedingungen: häufigem Anfahren und teilweise kräftige Steigungen! Also hoher Volllastanteil, viel Vollgas!
Ein LKW liegt meines Wissens so bei 40-50Liter auf Hundert, ich ersetze ungefähr (bei 1500 Tonnen Ladung) 50-60LKW, welche dann 2000-2400Liter verbraten würden.
Also verbrauche ich rund die Hälfte - und das ist noch der schlechte Fall!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ein LKW liegt meines Wissens so bei 40-50Liter auf Hundert, ich ersetze ungefähr (bei 1500 Tonnen Ladung) 50-60LKW, welche dann 2000-2400Liter verbraten würden.
> Also verbrauche ich rund die Hälfte - und das ist noch der schlechte Fall!


 
Ein moderner LKW verbraucht 30 bis 35 l/100 km.


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ein moderner LKW verbraucht 30 bis 35 l/100 km.


 
Ist ja auch egal wie viel jetzt genau, aufjeden Fall hat Schienenbruch recht. Es ist viel effizienter Gueter mit dem Zug zu transportieren als mit dem LKW.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

Erzähl das der Bahn, die alle regionalen Auffanglager für Güterverkehr auf der Schiene schließt oder zusammenlegt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (9. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal wie viel jetzt genau, aufjeden Fall hat Schienenbruch recht. Es ist viel effizienter Gueter mit dem Zug zu transportieren als mit dem LKW.


 
Das sehe ich genauso. Aber wenn man Zahlen in den Raum wirft wäre es schön wenn sie stimmen würden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Und wer sagt denn, dass ich unrecht habe?

Die Verbrauchswerte der Lok sind eigene Erfahrung: ich weiß, was ich transportiere und was ich nach Schichtende in den Tank kippe.

Und die Werte der LKW habe ich aus den Test's, die in der 'Trucker' vor einem oder zwei Jahren veröffentlicht wurden.
Und da hat IT-Passion recht: da hab' ich mich um 'nen Zehner vertan: die Verbräuche lagen im großen Brenner-Test (Trucker 08/2009) für die Strecke München-Mailand bei rund 30-32 Liter auf hundert km.
Wobei natürlich die Frage nach der Ladung und dem Fahrstil gestellt werden sollte....

Beim Einzeltest des Volvo FM 430 (Trucker 10/2009) wurden knapp 33 Liter auf hundert verbraucht - stellenweise (schwere Landstraße) aber auch knappe 42 Liter auf hundert, womit wir wieder bei meinen 40 Litern sind....

Also liege ich nicht so ganz daneben - wenn man berücksichtigt, dass die 44-Tonner (getestet wurde mit 38 Tonnen) immer mehr werden 
(der ganze kombinierte Ladungsverkehr läuft damit; achtet mal auf das weiße 'K' im grünen Quadrat an den Fahrzeugen - die sind alle für 44 Tonnen zugelassen!), dann sind wir wohl eher bei 40 als bei 30 Litern....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

Mal ganz am Rande: trotz der so unheimlich geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Reaktorversagens gab es in den paar Jahrzehnten der kommerziellen Nutzung der Kernkraft bereits 4 schwere Unfälle:


am 10.10.1957 den Windscale-Brand im heutigen Sellafield
28.03.1979: den Unfall in Harrisburg, im AKW Three Mile Island
am 26. April 1986 die Katastrophe von Tschernobyl
am 11. März 2011 die Katastrophe von Fukushima
Das bedeutet, in nicht mal 55 Jahren vier 'Unfälle', bei denen insgesamt 6 Reaktoren (4 in Fukushima, Tschernobyl und TME) komplett zerstört wurden und aus sechs Reaktoren (4 in Fukushima, Tschernobyl und Windscale/Sellafield) erhebliche Mengen Radioaktivität in die Umwelt 'entwichen' sind.

Und das sind ja nur die Fälle, die bekannt geworden sind - wie viele verheimlicht wurden, wissen wir nicht!
Man denke nur mal an die ganzen militärischen Anlagen, aus denen kaum was bekannt wird.​Und: bis auf einen - Tschernobyl - ereigneten sich alle diese Fälle in der _westlichen_ Welt und in  hochtechnisierten Industriestaaten!

Wie man da - auch ohne Fukushima - noch von 'Restrisiko' reden kann, werde ich nie verstehen.
Genausowenig, wie ich verstehe, dass man auch heute noch AKW's baut.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten mögen anderes aussagen - einmal in hunderttausend oder mehr Jahren - aber die Wirklichkeit sieht ja doch 'etwas' anders aus.

Außerdem ist bei 'einmal in hunderttausend Jahren' ja nicht gesagt, wann in den hunderttausend Jahren.....


Ich meine, es ist angesichts dieses Risikos - nicht 'Rest'risiko, sondern "Risiko" (oder eher: Wahrscheinlichkeit) einerseits nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann ein AKW hochgeht wie eine Atombombe und/oder eine Großstadt auslöscht (mit hunderttausenden oder Millionen von Toten).

Andererseits ist es meiner Meinung nach nun Zeit, _alle_ AKW's umgehend abzuschalten.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ...Und das sind ja nur die Fälle, die bekannt geworden sind - wie viele verheimlicht wurden, wissen wir nicht!
> Man denke nur mal an die ganzen militärischen Anlagen, aus denen kaum was bekannt wird...​


 
Siehe der Unfall von Kyschtym.

Kyschtym-Unfall


----------



## thysol (10. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Mal ganz am Rande: trotz der so unheimlich geringen Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Reaktorversagens gab es in den paar Jahrzehnten der kommerziellen Nutzung der Kernkraft bereits 4 schwere Unfälle:



Du darfst  den Unfall in Mayak nicht vergessen. Das war der dritt schwerste Kernkraft Unfall.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich meine, es ist angesichts dieses Risikos - nicht 'Rest'risiko, sondern "Risiko" (oder eher: Wahrscheinlichkeit) einerseits nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann ein AKW hochgeht wie eine Atombombe und/oder eine Großstadt auslöscht (mit hunderttausenden oder Millionen von Toten).



Ein Kernkraftwerk kann nicht hochgehen wie eine Atombombe.


----------



## Icejester (10. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Die  Wahrscheinlichkeiten mögen anderes aussagen - einmal in hunderttausend  oder mehr Jahren - aber die Wirklichkeit sieht ja doch 'etwas' anders  aus.
> 
> Außerdem ist bei 'einmal in hunderttausend Jahren' ja nicht gesagt, wann in den hunderttausend Jahren.....


 
Nö, wieso? Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten stimmen doch. Außerdem heißt es glaube ich, einmal in 10.000 Jahren, nicht 100.000. Aber egal. Diese Angabe bezieht sich auf den Betrieb *eines *Kernkraftswerks. Bei rund *400* Kernkraftwerken weltweit müssen wir also 10.000 durch 400 teilen, um zu wissen, wie oft eins hochgeht. Und siehe da: Alle 25 Jahre. Wir sind also perfekt im Plan.



thysol schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal wie viel jetzt genau, aufjeden  Fall hat Schienenbruch recht. Es ist viel effizienter Gueter mit dem Zug  zu transportieren als mit dem LKW.


 
Und es entlastet die Straße. Am Ende gewinnen alle. Aber leider protestieren mittlerweile Anwohner ja auch gegen den Güterverkehr auf der Schiene...


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ein Kernkraftwerk kann nicht hochgehen wie eine Atombombe.


 
Genau, das ist physikalisch unmöglich, schon deswegen, weil die kritische Masse einfach nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. Juli 2011)

Die kritische Masse _ist_ vorhanden - sonst käme es nicht zur Kernspaltung, aus welcher die Wärme entsteht, welche wiederum den Dampf erzeugt.
Im Kernkraftwerk wird die Kettenreaktion - welche bei der Atombombe sehr schnell abläuft - nur durch die Regelstäbe und anderes gebremst.

Die kritische Masse _ist _aber vorhanden, den _ohne _kritische Masse _keine _Kettenreaktion!


----------



## axel25 (10. Juli 2011)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es in AKWs keine natürlichen kritischen Massen, sondern man regt die geringen Mengen erst durch Moderatoren zu den großen Zerfallsraten an, d.h., sie werden erst dann kritisch. Wären du soweit ich weiß in manchen Nukleargefechtsköpfen eine kritische Masse getrennt aufbewahrst und dann halt zusammenfügst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Die kritische Masse _ist_ vorhanden - sonst käme es nicht zur Kernspaltung, aus welcher die Wärme entsteht, welche wiederum den Dampf erzeugt.


 
Falsch.
Für eine Atombombe brauchst du 95% angereichertes Uran 235, im Brennelement ist aber nur 15% Uran 235 drin, für eine Atombombe viel zu wenig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nö, wieso? Die Wahrscheinlichkeiten stimmen doch. Außerdem heißt es glaube ich, einmal in 10.000 Jahren, nicht 100.000. Aber egal. Diese Angabe bezieht sich auf den Betrieb *eines *Kernkraftswerks. Bei rund *400* Kernkraftwerken weltweit müssen wir also 10.000 durch 400 teilen, um zu wissen, wie oft eins hochgeht. Und siehe da: Alle 25 Jahre. Wir sind also perfekt im Plan.



4 Reaktoren in 50 Jahren ergibt bei mir nicht "alle 25 Jahre" und deinen Glaube, dass es "alle 10.000 Jahre" heißt, teile ich auch nicht. Im Gegenteil, man hört z.T. Angaben wie "die Chancen, das was passiert, stehen eins zu einer Million".
Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal, ob der Ist-Zustand den Planungen entspricht, oder nicht, wenn der Ist-Zustand als inakzeptabel gilt.



> Und es entlastet die Straße. Am Ende gewinnen alle. Aber leider protestieren mittlerweile Anwohner ja auch gegen den Güterverkehr auf der Schiene...



Genauso wie bei Anwohnern von Straßen,...
Waren halt mal verlockend, die niedrigen Grundstückspreise bzw. Erschließungskosten und 30-40 Jahre (und ggf. ein zwei Verkäufe) später ist man der Meinung, die Zeche dafür nicht mehr zahlen zu müssen...

Wobei die Technik der Güterzüge in der Tat aufgewertet werden könnte. Lauter als Passagierzüge müssen die nicht sein, es ist nur billiger. Und solange die Konkurrenz ihre Strecken vom Staat finanzieren lässt und größtenteils Löhne auf osteuropäischem Niveau zahlt, ist die Bahn nicht unbedingt in der Lage, Geld rauszuschmeißen.




axel25 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es in AKWs keine natürlichen kritischen Massen, sondern man regt die geringen Mengen erst durch Moderatoren zu den großen Zerfallsraten an, d.h., sie werden erst dann kritisch. Wären du soweit ich weiß in manchen Nukleargefechtsköpfen eine kritische Masse getrennt aufbewahrst und dann halt zusammenfügst.


 
Der Begriff "kritische Masse" ist imho sowieso die Fehlbezeichnung des Jahrhunderts. Worum es eigentlich geht, ist eine kritische Dichte von spaltender Neutronen. Die kann man erreichen, in dem man viel Spaltmaterial zusammenpakt (wenns in einer perfekten Kugelform ist, braucht man da genau eine kritische Masse, um eine Kettenreaktion zu erreichen) oder in dem man weniger Spaltmaterial auf kleineren Raum komprimiert (Grundprinzip einer Fissionswaffe) oder in dem man zusätzliche Neutronenquellen einbringt (Grundprinzip afaik aller Implosionssprengköpfe, zwischenzeitlich als boosted Fission perfektioniert) oder in dem man die Wirkung der Neutronen steigert. In allen Kernwaffen außer den allerersten wird das durch Reflektierende Materialien erreicht (= Neutronen durchqueren das zu spaltende Material mehrfach), in Reaktoren wird es durch Moderatoren erreicht (die von der Spaltung ausgehenden Neutronen sind eigentlich zu schnell, um effektiv wechselzuwirken).
Im Reaktor selbst befindet sich aber weitaus mehr Material, als nur eine kritische Masse. Unterkritisch ohne Moderator ist das ganze aufgrund der relativ lockeren Anordnung. Würde man das ganze stark komprimieren, dürfte sich tatsächliche ein nukleare Explosion ereignen - wenn auch nicht annähernd mit der Effizienz einer militärischen Kernwaffe, denn wie von Quanti erwähnt: Der Anreicherungsgrad ist viel zu gering und damit auch die erzielbare Dichte. Das frisst die zusätzliche Leistung durch die größere Masse mehr als auf.
Fehlt aber noch ein Komprimierungsmechanismus. Solange niemand anfängt, in vergleichbarer Weise vergrößerte Sprengstoffladungen (wir reden hier von vermutlich mehreren dutzend Tonnen) in präziser Geometrie um einen Kernreaktor anzuordnen und mit einer hochpräzisen Zündvorrichtung zu verkabeln, fehlt es am Atom(reaktor)bombenzündmechanismus. Und selbst wenn man den hätte, würde einem die geringere Dichte noch einen weiteren Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Denn die eigentlich Schwierigkeit beim Bau einer Kernwaffe ist nicht das erreichen einer kritischen Masse (auch wenn das bei kompakten Abmessungen durchaus eine Herausforderung ist), sondern ihre Aufrechterhaltung. Sobald in einem Teil des Spaltmaterials überkritische Bedingungen herrschen, entstehen nunmal große Energiemengen - und zerreißen den Sprengsatz von innen heraus, bevor ein Großteil der Masse jemals Kritikalität erreicht hat und eine Wirkung entwickeln konnte. D.h. eigentlich will man extrem stark überverdichten, damit die ganze Choose eine gewisse Zeit braucht, bis sie in Gegenrichtung wieder über die kritische Anordnung hinaus expandiert.
Little Boy hat, laut Wiki, von seinen 64 kg Spaltmaterial (und das war schon 80% angereichert, nicht mit Kontrollstäben und Halterung durchsetzt und in einer zumindest durchgerechneten Anordnung) nicht einmal 1 kg auch gespalten.


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist es auch egal, ob der Ist-Zustand den Planungen entspricht, oder nicht, wenn der Ist-Zustand als inakzeptabel gilt.



Gut gesagt! Er "gilt" lediglich als inakzeptabel. Das sagt herzlich wenig darüber aus, ob er auch nüchtern betrachtet inakzeptabel ist.



> Wobei die Technik der Güterzüge in der Tat aufgewertet werden könnte. Lauter als Passagierzüge müssen die nicht sein, es ist nur billiger.


 
Eben. Sie "könnte" aufgewertet werden. Aber einen guten Grund gibt es dafür nicht. Mehl und Zucker ist es egal, wie laut sie durch die Gegend gekarrt werden. Und Transportkosten müssen nunmal so billig wie möglich gehalten werden. Wer an einer Bahnstrecke (oder beim Flughafen oder neben der Autobahn) wohnt, wußte das ja bevor er dort hingezogen ist. Da sind nachträgliche Beschwerden wirklich unangebracht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Gut gesagt! Er "gilt" lediglich als inakzeptabel. Das sagt herzlich wenig darüber aus, ob er auch nüchtern betrachtet inakzeptabel ist.



"Inakzeptabel" ist eine subjektive Einschätzung oder ein Abgleich mit subjektiv gesetzten Grenzwerten. In sofern sehe ich da keinen Unterschied oder die Möglichkeit einer "nüchternen" Betrachtung. Es gibt keine allgemeinen Gesetzmäßigkeiten, wieviel Risiko zuviel oder zuwenig ist.
Derzeit scheint die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich das erreichte Sicherheitsniveau nicht als vertretbar zu betrachten.



> Aber einen guten Grund gibt es dafür nicht. Mehl und Zucker ist es egal, wie laut sie durch die Gegend gekarrt werden. Und Transportkosten müssen nunmal so billig wie möglich gehalten werden.



In einem Land wie Deutschland kann der Flächenverbrauch (einschließlich anliegender, unbewohnbarer Gebiete) einen nenneswerten Teil der Gesamtkosten für die Gemeinschaft ausmachen.



> Wer an einer Bahnstrecke (oder beim Flughafen oder neben der Autobahn) wohnt, wußte das ja bevor er dort hingezogen ist. Da sind nachträgliche Beschwerden wirklich unangebracht.


 
Zum Teil ja - zum Teil nein. Bei Flughäfen tendiere ich fast immer zu "ja", denn die sind i.d.R. vergleichsweise jung und wurden selten in die Nähe bestehender Siedelungen gesetzt, ohne dass entsprechende Ausgleichszahlungen bereits geflossen sind. Bei Bahnstrecken sieht es z.T. anders aus, denn im Laufe der Jahrzehnte sind Zugfrequenz- und -geschwindigkeit (und damit Lautstärke) stetig und in einem zum Zeitpunkt des Einzuges ggf. nicht vorhersehbaren Maße gestiegen. Da wusste man also nicht immer "vorher", was einen erwartet. Auch ist, im Vergleich zum Flugverkehr, die Zahl der betroffenen Personen im Vergleich zum Aufwand beim Verursacher um ein Vielfaches höher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Hier noch mal ein Video zur "Lüge des billigen Atomstroms".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM5LqZLHNOo


----------



## Woohoo (21. Juli 2011)

AKWs verstaatlichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte keine Probleme damit, wenn die Energieversorgung des Landes in staatlicher Kontrolle ist.


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. Juli 2011)

Da gehört sie auch hin - genau wie Feuerwehr, Polizei, Gesundheitswesen, Energie- und Wasserversorgung oder Müllabfuhr und Wasserentsorgung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Du hast Flugverkehr vergessen, private Fluglotzen....? Lieber nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

Flugverkehr würde ich nicht zwingend mit reinnehmen, da es da nicht "nur einen geben" muss und die letztlich Sicherheitsrelevanten Elemente (Flugzeug, Flughäfen) ohnehin privat sind. Aber alles, was höchste Sicherheitsanforderungen für jeden einzelnen Bürger gewährleisten muss (Polizei, Feuerwehr, Grenzschutz, Landesverteidigung, Nukleartechnik) oder was praktisch nur in einfacher Ausführung funktionieren kann und flächendeckende Versorgung sicherstellen muss (Wasser, Strom, Straßen, ÖPNV und ÖPFV, Sozialversicherungen. Imho auch Kommunikation und basale Finanzdienstleistungen) sollte imho staatlich kontrolliert sein.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. Juli 2011)

Die Frage nach dem Atomstrom ist eine kontinentale. Deutschland kann hier nicht immer Vorreiter sein. Es nutzt ja nix, sichere Atommeiler im Inland abzuschalten, um aus den Nachbarländern etwas unsichereren Atom-Strom zu bezíehen. Da Frankreich dran festhält und sogar noch ausbauen möchte, ist alles vergebene Liebesmüh. Amerika wird in den nächsten 15 Jahren die ultimativen SuperGaus erleben. Diese alten, auf Erdbebengebieten gebauten 100 Kraftwerke werden kaputtgehen. Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann genau.

In Deutschland wird man kein Beben der Stärke 8 erleben können. Tektonisch ist das nicht möglich. Lediglich ein Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel ist möglich. Heftig, aber nicht gefährlich für AKWs. 

Gas, Kohle, Ölkraftwerke werden aus dem Boden sprießen. Auch das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Ist ja auch nur eine begrenzte Ressource. Und wir wären von Russland abhängig. Fossile Energie und Atom ist also böse.

Solar und Wind ist gut. Aber nachts bei Windstille? Licht auslassen! Nix kochen, Nachtschichten abschaffen, schlafen!

Wenn wir also irgendwie alle unsere Dächer mit Solar pflastern würden und mittels Brennstoffzellen Energie für die Nacht speichern könnten, würde es funktionieren. Aber Verbrauchsspitzen der Schwerindustrie wird man damit wohl nicht decken können.

Auch möglich sind meiner Meinung nach Solaranlagen, die per Elektrolyse Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff erzeugen. Ist ein sehr energieaufwändiger Prozess, aber Wasserstoff kann man nachts wieder, wenn keine Sonne da ist total sauber verbrennen. Kost alles Unsummen...

Ich montier mir ebenfalls Photovoltaik aufs Dach, wenn die staatliche Förderung wieder anzieht und die Einspeisevergütung durch das RWE höher ist. Das muß endlich alles mal in trockene Tücher durch unsere Politiker. Man sollte sich so viel KW aufs Dach montieren dürfen, wie man Platz hat. 

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

Ich spare mir an dieser Stelle die wiederholte Erklärung, das Wind auch nachts weht und wir bis auf weiteres Strom exportieren und den Verbrauch von Schwerindustrie,... unter Aufwand in z.B. den Nachbereich legen und zusätzlich Speicherkraftwerke einsetzen, um den Nachtstrom tagsüber nutzen zu könne, weil wir nämlich einen viel zu hohen Grundlastanteil an der Produktion haben und verweise stattdessen darauf, dass laut Forenregeln Threads vor dem Posten zu lesen sind. Bei 22 Seiten sollte man zugegebenermaßen nicht verlangen, das alles gelesen wird, aber der Käse von der Versorgungslücke wird nun wirklich alle 5 Seiten erneut aufgewärmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Atomstrom ist eine kontinentale. Deutschland kann hier nicht immer Vorreiter sein. Es nutzt ja nix, sichere Atommeiler im Inland abzuschalten, um aus den Nachbarländern etwas unsichereren Atom-Strom zu bezíehen. Da Frankreich dran festhält und sogar noch ausbauen möchte, ist alles vergebene Liebesmüh. Amerika wird in den nächsten 15 Jahren die ultimativen SuperGaus erleben. Diese alten, auf Erdbebengebieten gebauten 100 Kraftwerke werden kaputtgehen. Die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern wann genau.



Es geht darum, dass eine Industrienation zeigt, beweisen kann, dass man technologisch führend sein kann, dass man eine hervorragend aufgestellte Wirtschaft hat, dass man effizient entwickeln kann, und zwar völlig ohne den Einsatz von atomar gewonnener Energie.
Alleine das würde viele Länder dazu veranlassen ihre eigene Energiepolitik zu überdenken.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird man kein Beben der Stärke 8 erleben können. Tektonisch ist das nicht möglich. Lediglich ein Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel ist möglich. Heftig, aber nicht gefährlich für AKWs.



Würdest du dein Leben darauf verwetten, dass es niemals ein Erdbeben der Stärke 8 geben wird? 
Ich nicht. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Gas, Kohle, Ölkraftwerke werden aus dem Boden sprießen. Auch das wollen wir doch nicht, oder? Ist ja auch nur eine begrenzte Ressource. Und wir wären von Russland abhängig. Fossile Energie und Atom ist also böse.



Nö, wieso sollten Gas- und Kohlekraftwerke entstehen?
Die alternativen Energien bieten genügend Möglichkeiten und Raum, man kann völlig ohne atomarer und fossiler Energieträger auskommen. Es muss nur gewollt werden, aber solange sich die Energiekonzerne quer stellen, weil sie ihre Goldesel nicht verlieren wollen und die Regierungskoalition alles dafür tut, damit das so bleibt, wird das nichts.
Aber der große Einschnitt wird 2013 erfolgen, wenn Mrs. Teflon abgewählt ist. Dann wird ein anderer Wind wehen.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Solar und Wind ist gut. Aber nachts bei Windstille? Licht auslassen! Nix kochen, Nachtschichten abschaffen, schlafen!



Hmm... nachts weht also kein Wind. Komisch, ist hier im Norden irgendwie nicht so. Wenn ich nachts auf der Straße fahre, sehe ich viele WKAs laufen, ob da welche an den Rotoren drehen...? 
Der Strom, der tagsüber durch Solaranlagen gewonnen wird, kann man speichern, z.B. in Speicherkraftwerke und nachts wieder abrufen. Aber schon richtig, nachts schlafen viele Menschen, der Stromverbrauch nachts ist geringer als am Tag, für die Industrie bleibt also genug übrig.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Wenn wir also irgendwie alle unsere Dächer mit Solar pflastern würden und mittels Brennstoffzellen Energie für die Nacht speichern könnten, würde es funktionieren. Aber Verbrauchsspitzen der Schwerindustrie wird man damit wohl nicht decken können.



Wir sollen unsere Dächer ja mit Solaranlagen zubauen, das ist ja der Sinn der Sache und überall dort, wo es vertretbar ist, kann ein WKA stehen.
Und es gibt eine Menge Platz in Deutschland. Leider verweigert sich Bayern ja nach der Standortsuche für WKAs (wie sie sich auch dagegen wehren, dass man bei ihnen nach Atommüllendlagern sucht).
Und du glaubst nicht, was für Knüppel einem der Staat derzeit in die Beine wirft, wenn man ein privat finanziertes WKA aufbauen will.  



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Auch möglich sind meiner Meinung nach Solaranlagen, die per Elektrolyse Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff erzeugen. Ist ein sehr energieaufwändiger Prozess, aber Wasserstoff kann man nachts wieder, wenn keine Sonne da ist total sauber verbrennen. Kost alles Unsummen...



Warum sollte man das machen?
Sinnvoller ist es doch, die Millionen von Elektrofahrzeuge aufzuladen, die es dann geben wird.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Ich montier mir ebenfalls Photovoltaik aufs Dach, wenn die staatliche Förderung wieder anzieht und die Einspeisevergütung durch das RWE höher ist. Das muß endlich alles mal in trockene Tücher durch unsere Politiker. Man sollte sich so viel KW aufs Dach montieren dürfen, wie man Platz hat.


 
Beschwere dich bei der aktuellen Koalition, die die Förderungen zugunsten der Atomindustrie gekappt hat.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Hm sind nicht alle WKA's in Deutschland privat? Ich kenne jedenfalls keine einzige WKA die dem Staat gehört!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Hm sind nicht alle WKA's in Deutschland privat? Ich kenne jedenfalls keine einzige WKA die dem Staat gehört!


 
Wie viele Privatpersonen kennst du, keine Firmen, die ein WKA betreiben?


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Also ich kenne mehrere ... unter anderem einen Großbauern in Goch, der derzeitlich 15 1,5 KW Anlagen auf seinen Äckern stehen hat!


----------



## Rolk (22. Juli 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird man kein Beben der Stärke 8 erleben können. Tektonisch ist das nicht möglich. Lediglich ein Vulkanausbruch in der Eifel ist möglich. Heftig, aber nicht gefährlich für AKWs.


 
Jetzt lasst doch bitte endlich mal das Märchen stecken, dass es in Deutschland keine schweren Erdbeben geben kann.

-Auch in Deutschland gibt es Erdbebengefährdete Gebiete, z.B. der Rheingraben.
-Es braucht keine sich in nächster Nähe aneinander reibenden Kontinentalplatten, um ein Erdbeben auszulösen. So etwas nennt sich Intra Erdbeben und kann auch weit weg von solchen Grabenbrüchen auftreten.
-Warum Erdbebenstärke 8? Unsere AKWs halten höchstens Stärke 6 aus. Wir hatten in Deutschland schon nur durch Bergbau verursachte Erdbeben die Stärker waren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

1,5kW? 
Unter 10 MW baue ich nichts.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Egal Q.E.D. und 10 MW-Anlagen wirst du wohl als Onshore-Anlage so schnell nicht sehen! 

PS: Der Bauer hat auf jedenfall schon mal mehr als du im Moment und verdient sich schon dumm und dusselig damit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Ja, wir kriegen keine Genehmigung. Du glaubst nicht, mit was der Staat einen zuschüttet, nur damit das nicht gebaut werden kann. 
Na ja, egal, wir arbeiten daran, und in dem Thread gehts nicht um ein WKA.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Hier geht es nicht um ein WKA, das ist richtig, aber um Energiepolitik und da sind Probleme die einen daran hindern sich WKA's auf seinem Grund und Boden zu stellen, durchaus interessant!

PS: Ich kenne die meisten Auflagen die man erfüllen muß um Anlagen zu errichten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> PS: Ich kenne die meisten Auflagen die man erfüllen muß um Anlagen zu errichten!


 
Du kennst meine schwarz/gelbe Landesregierung nicht und mit was die ankommen.
Und was für Gutachten die haben wollen. 
Jedes Gutachten kosten einen Haufen Geld.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Wie ist den überhaupt der Flächennutzungsplan für den gewählten Standort? Das die Gutachten Geld kosten steht außer Frage, Windgutachten des Standortes, Lärmgutachten etc. sowas ist nun mal gesetzlichen Regelungen unterworfen ... ist beim Hausbau ja auch nicht anders. Das sind aber Kosten die zusätzlich zur Anlage kommen, denn pro MW Anlage ist die Faustregel von 1 Mio € anzusehen und da ist noch nicht mal die Zuwegung mit drinne. JA Windkraft ist teuer ... zumindest in der Anschaffung, das war schon immer so, nur mitlerweile sind die Auflagen strenger als früher und das ist gut so, denn sonst würde sich jeder Narr so eine Anlage in seinen privaten Garten bauen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Es gibt eben auch sinnlose Gutachten, wie z.B. ein Gutachten, das bestätigt, dass es auch Geld einbringen wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Ja Windgutachten sag ich dazu, was nutzt denn eine WKA in einem Gebiet wo im Jahresschnitt nur 30 Tage soviel Wind ist wo sich eine WKA rentieren würde! 

Aber solange im Flächennutzungsplan nichts über WKA's drinne steht kannst du das sowieso vergessen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Nö, mit einem Windgutachten hat das nichts zu tun.
Es gibt insgesamt 17 Gutachten, die eingereicht werden müssen und nur weil man eins hat und es einreicht, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass das Gutachten auch anerkannt wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Was erwartest du? Du wohnst in Deutschland hier braucht du 17 Gutachten um eine zu errichten, wenn sie denn anerkannt werden, mal abgesehen von der Zeit zur Erstellung der Gutachten bis zur Bearbeitung. In den USA brauchst du nur 17 Tage (Übertreibung) bis du Anfangen kannst! 

PS: Meinst du das Rentabilitätsgutachten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung, mein Schwiegervater kümmert sich um die Gutachten, er kennt auch die Leute, die man kennen muss, damit man überhaupt Gutachten bekommt, die auch Stand halten können.
Tja, manchmal wünscht man sich in China zu wohnen, da wird gemacht und danach nicht gefragt, ob das auch einer wollte.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

Aha also kannst du gar nicht so ins Detail gehen schade ... Veränderungen im Genehmigungsverfahren sofern es welche gibt hätten mich interessiert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Nein, damit kenne ich mich nicht aus, das muss man Anwälten überlassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass eine Industrienation zeigt, beweisen kann, dass man technologisch führend sein kann, dass man eine hervorragend aufgestellte Wirtschaft hat, dass man effizient entwickeln kann, und zwar völlig ohne den Einsatz von atomar gewonnener Energie.
> Alleine das würde viele Länder dazu veranlassen ihre eigene Energiepolitik zu überdenken.



Und dazu bei der deutschen Industrie einzukaufen 
Aber *auf Nachbarthread schiel* offensichtlich ist es beliebter, wenn Deutschland sich über Kriegsgerät für Unterdrücker profiliert, als über zukunftsfähige Energielösungen.
Zugegeben: Historisch betrachtet hat Deutschland in den Bereichen Krieg und Unterdrückung auch einfach mehr Referenzen vorzuweisen, als im Bereich Zukunftstauglich 




> Warum sollte man das machen?
> Sinnvoller ist es doch, die Millionen von Elektrofahrzeuge aufzuladen, die es dann geben wird.



Bis auf weiteres gibt es keine Millionen von Elektrofahrzeugen oder auch nur eins, das voll Konkurrenzfähig ist. Es gibt ja nichtmal überschüssigen Strom für Elektromobilität. Das einzige, was es gibt, sind staatliche Subventionen für unsere geliebte Autoindustrie...




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also ich kenne mehrere ... unter anderem einen Großbauern in Goch, der derzeitlich 15 1,5 KW Anlagen auf seinen Äckern stehen hat!


 
Unter das läuft noch als Privat, ohne dass der ganze Hof als Firma eingetragen ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis auf weiteres gibt es keine Millionen von Elektrofahrzeugen oder auch nur eins, das voll Konkurrenzfähig ist. Es gibt ja nichtmal überschüssigen Strom für Elektromobilität. Das einzige, was es gibt, sind staatliche Subventionen für unsere geliebte Autoindustrie...


 
Ist alles auf regenerative Energien umgestellt, werden auch ein paar Automobilbauer (nicht die große Masse, die klebt ja an ihren Kisten) auf den Elektromarkt umsatteln und dann läuft das an.
Was ich letztens in Kalifornien gesehen habe, stimmt mich positiv, auch wenn die Batterietechnik natürlich noch ausbaufähig ist.
Aber hier, wie auch woanders, muss erst mal ein Druck auf die Industrie ausgeübt werden, wenn kommt auch was.
Wichtig ist erst mal eine günstigere Herstellung und eine bessere Wiederaufbereitung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

Und genau wegen der Batterietechnik (deren Chemie sich in den letzten 100 Jahren nur langsam entwickelt hat und die auch in den nächsten Jahrzehnten keine Sprünge hinlegen dürfte) zweifle ich an Batteriefahrzeugen. Sowas ist für sehr kurze Strecken okay (aber für Stadtbusse würde ich sogar auf Kondensatoren setzen - China macht es laut Wiki z.T. schon vor). Auf Langstrecke sind Batterien in absehbarer Zeit unbrauchbar und somit keine Alternative für die meisten Autokäufer.
Selbst wenn man mal das Problem der Batterien lösen könnte, bliebe das Problem des Ladevorganges. Aktuelle Elektroautos liegen bei 15-25 kWh/100 km. Nur ultra leichte Dreiräder für zwei Personen ohne Komfort und Sicherheit kommen auf 5 kWH/100 km runter. Das heißt auch in Zukunft ist mit mindesten 10 kWh/100 km für Kleinwagen als Polo und 20-40 kWh/100 km für das deutsche Durchschnittsauto zu rechnen. Bei 500 km Reichweite also 200 kWh für einen Ladevorgang. Da der an der "Zapfsäule" nicht länger als die heutigen maximal 6 Minuten dauern sollte, wären wir 2 MW Ladestrom. Die Leistung einer kleineren Hochspannungsleitung - utopisch, so etwas jemals in der Praxis zu handhaben.

Trotzdem Druck auf die Autobauer auszuüben würde natürlich nicht schaden (gerade für Zweitwagen, die nur ein Zehntel der Reichweite brauchen und 100 mal so lange laden dürfen, wäre die Technik interessant) - aber es wird ja nicht gedrückt. Es wird teuer gelockt. Und das muss in eine Sackgasse nun wirklich sein. Insbesondere nicht, wo Deutschland relativ gute Chancen hätte, Vorreiter bei so ziemlich jeder Technik zu werden, die für einen Vollständigen Ersatz fossiler Verbrenner in Frage kommen.
Egal ob synthetische Kraftstoffe, Biodiesel, Biogas, (fahrzeugseitig: Bioethanol), H2-Verbrenner, H2-Brennstoffzelle, Methanol-Brennstoffzelle, (Bio-)Gas-Brennstoffzelle: Deutschland ist Weltspitze oder dicht dran. Aber die Politik (und leider nicht nur die Schwarz-Gelbe  ) konzentriert sich auf die einzige Technik, die eine deutsche Schwäche ist und nur Schwächen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Klar, chemisch Energie zu speichern ist begrenzt, das ist ja auch das Dilemma, aber trotzdem, gerade wenn jeder Haushalt seine eigenen Solaranlagen hat, wenn überall WKAs rumstehen, kann man das Aufladen auch dezentralisieren, Tankstellen werden überflüssig (daran werden die Ölmultis ordentlich zu knabbern haben ).
Man könnte natürlich noch einen sehr sparsamen Verbrennungsmotor haben, der die Batterien unterwegs aufladen kann, dazu noch Rückgewinnung beim Bremsen, Start Stop Automatik (was beim Elektromotor deutlich einfacher ist als beim Verbrennungsmotor) und vor allem vernünftiges Fahren.
Niemand muss mehr mit 250 über die Autobahn brettern, alle fahren, computergesteuert, mit einer perfekt angepassten Geschwindigkeit.
Das Problem werden die LKWs sein, die muss man irgendwie von der Straße bekommen.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (gerade für Zweitwagen, die nur ein Zehntel der Reichweite brauchen und 100 mal so lange laden dürfen, wäre die Technik interessant)


 
Nehmen wir mal an, das würde tatsächlich funktionieren: Es würde trotzdem nur für Eigenheimbesitzer oder wenigstens Garagenparker was taugen. Wer wie ich in der Großstadt irgendwo am Straßenrand parkt, hat da einfach keine Steckdose zur Hand.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Eine Infrastruktur kann man aufbauen, das sehe ich nicht so als Problem an.
Kabelfernsehen wurde auch mal verlegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klar, chemisch Energie zu speichern ist begrenzt, das ist ja auch das Dilemma, aber trotzdem, gerade wenn jeder Haushalt seine eigenen Solaranlagen hat, wenn überall WKAs rumstehen, kann man das Aufladen auch dezentralisieren, Tankstellen werden überflüssig (daran werden die Ölmultis ordentlich zu knabbern haben ).
> Man könnte natürlich noch einen sehr sparsamen Verbrennungsmotor haben, der die Batterien unterwegs aufladen kann, dazu noch Rückgewinnung beim Bremsen, Start Stop Automatik (was beim Elektromotor deutlich einfacher ist als beim Verbrennungsmotor) und vor allem vernünftiges Fahren.
> Niemand muss mehr mit 250 über die Autobahn brettern, alle fahren, computergesteuert, mit einer perfekt angepassten Geschwindigkeit.
> Das Problem werden die LKWs sein, die muss man irgendwie von der Straße bekommen.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass die offiziellen Vebrauchsangaben der verfügbaren Elektroautos mit 250 in der Innenstadt ohne Bremsenergierückgewinnung gemessen wurden. Deine Vorschläge sind kein zusätzliches Potential, sondern bereits mit drin. (Ausgenommen Start/Stop-Automatik, die bei einem Elektroauto totaler Schwachsinn wäre)
Und dezentrale Aufladung ist kein Ersatz und wird es auch nie sein. Tankstellen brauche ich nicht nur, weil ich zu Hause kein Benzin habe, sondern auch, weil ich auf halbem Wege nach München kein zu Hause habe. Zugegeben: Da will ich auch gar nicht hin. Aber z.B. nach Italien. Und ich denke viele andere werden ähnlich denken, wie ich, und ein Auto, das maximal 500 km pro Tag fahren kann, nicht als Ersatz für ein Fahrzeug mit 1500-2000 km Reichweite pro Tag akzeptieren. 2000 km Reichweite mit einer Batterieladung sind aber vollkommen utopisch bzw. energetisch eine Katastrophe.
Also entweder verlagern wir nicht nur die ganzen auf längeren Strecken fahrenden Lastwagen und Reisebusse auf die Schiene, sondern schaffen auch noch zusätzlich ein europaweites Netz preisgünstiger Autoreisezüge, oder letztlich muss doch jedes Fahrzeug als ggf. harter Hybrid ausgeführt werden. Sieht man mal von exotischen Konzepten ab, die den Verbrennungsmotor in einem Anhänger unterbringen wollen, endet das in verdammt schweren und somit energetisch inakzeptablen Fahrzeugen - oder in solchen, die kaum Batteriekapazität haben (maximal den Aktionsradius eines Fahrrades), sondern primär vom Verbrenner angetrieben werden. Womit wir wieder bei dem guten halben Dutzend anderer Energiespeicher wären, die ich erwähnte. (und die übrigens alle chemisch sind. Aber eben deutlich leichtere Elemente verwenden und vor allem Kombinationen, bei denen beide Reaktionspartner flüssig/gasförmig und somit nachfüllbar bzw. sogar aus der Athmosphäre verfügbar sind)




Icejester schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, das würde tatsächlich funktionieren: Es würde trotzdem nur für Eigenheimbesitzer oder wenigstens Garagenparker was taugen. Wer wie ich in der Großstadt irgendwo am Straßenrand parkt, hat da einfach keine Steckdose zur Hand.


 
Mir fehlt zugegebenermaßen eine Statistik, aber afaik legen sich viele Deutsche eher ein Eigenheim zu, als einen Zweitwagen (nicht zuletzt wegen dem Parkplatzmangel bei Mehrfamilienbebauung  ). Ich bin also schon bei meinem Post von einer eher kleinen Nutzergruppe ausgegangen - eben deswegen halte ich es ja nicht für sinnvoll, staatliche Mittel an diesen Irrweg zu verschleudern. Würde der für 80% der Bevölkerung passen, könnte man darüber reden. Tut er aber nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Wir werden uns langfristig vom Individualverkehr verabschieden müssen, zumindest auf lange Strecken.
Die Reise von Berlin nach Griechenland mit dem Auto ist heute schon wirtschaftlich nicht vertretbar, wieso sollte sie es in 50 Jahren sein?
Heute fliegt man mit dem Flugzeug weite Strecken oder mit der Bahn. Beides ist besser als mit dem Auto fahren.
Für LKWs sehe ich Hybridtechnik, da die LKWs genügend Platz bieten. Aber neben den Emissionen ist auch der Reifenabrieb ein Problem. Hier müsste ebenfalls noch daran gearbeitet werden, dass Reifen effizienter werden.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine Infrastruktur kann man aufbauen, das sehe ich nicht so als Problem an.
> Kabelfernsehen wurde auch mal verlegt.


 
Das ist schon richtig. Aber wo der Strom ins Auto soll, muß auch ein Kabel verlegt werden. Das ist an sich noch kein unüberwindbares Hindernis. Kann man ja machen. Aber wie sollen bei all den auf dem Bürgersteig gespannten Stromkabeln noch die Muttis mit dem Kinderwagen durchkommen? Was, wenn Dein Hintermann aus Versehen mit einem Rad auf Deinem Kabel parkt und Du morgens nicht weg kannst? Was, wenn Dir irgendwelche Rabauken nachts einfach den Stecker aus der Karre ziehen? Dein Chef wird die Entschuldigung mit den Nachbarskindern und der Steckdose nicht ewig akzeptieren, wenn Du morgens nicht zur Arbeit kannst.

Bevor es hier keine wirklich bis ins letzte Detail überzeugende Lösung gibt, glaube ich nicht an das Elektroauto. Meines Wissens wurde allerdings letztens irgendwo ein System vorgestellt, mit dem man das Auto innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten bis auf 80% der Batteriekapazität bringen kann. Das wäre natürlich wieder diskutabel.

Andererseits finde ich den generellen Gedanken, einen teuren Abschleppdienst zahlen zu müssen, weil ich mir den Tank leergefahren habe, ziemlich abseitig. Benzin kann man im Kanister holen. Strom... tja. Schwierig, oder?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir fehlt zugegebenermaßen eine Statistik,  aber afaik legen sich viele Deutsche eher ein Eigenheim zu, als einen  Zweitwagen (nicht zuletzt wegen dem Parkplatzmangel bei  Mehrfamilienbebauung  ). Ich bin also schon bei meinem Post von einer  eher kleinen Nutzergruppe ausgegangen - eben deswegen halte ich es ja  nicht für sinnvoll, staatliche Mittel an diesen Irrweg zu verschleudern.  Würde der für 80% der Bevölkerung passen, könnte man darüber reden. Tut  er aber nicht.



Die Deutschen haben mit 43% die geringste Wohneigentumsquote in Europa. Der europäische Durchschnitt liegt bei 60%. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wieviele Personen bzw. Familien mehr als ein Auto haben oder wie groß die Überschneidung dieser Gruppen ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir werden uns langfristig vom  Individualverkehr verabschieden müssen, zumindest auf lange Strecken.
> Die  Reise von Berlin nach Griechenland mit dem Auto ist heute schon  wirtschaftlich nicht vertretbar, wieso sollte sie es in 50 Jahren sein?
> Heute fliegt man mit dem Flugzeug weite Strecken oder mit der Bahn. Beides ist besser als mit dem Auto fahren.



Ich habe bisher noch keine Strecke gefunden, die sich mit der Bahn besser gerechnet hätte als mit dem Auto, sobald mehr als eine Person dieselbe Strecke zurücklegt. Ich halte sowas für ein absolutes Gerücht. Auch wenn man sich die nackten Zahlen ansieht, kann man eigentlich nur zu dem Schluß kommen, daß die Bahn im Personenverkehr nicht so gut abschneidet, wie gerne behauptet wird. Denn im Schnitt bewegt die Bahn pro Passagier 14 Tonnen Material durch die Gegend. Die meisten Züge sind so gut wie leer. Selbst im Auto mit nur einer Person sind das nur in den seltensten fällen mehr als 2 Tonnen pro Mann. Dazu kommt noch, daß die Bahn eben nicht von Tür zu Tür fährt, sondern die zurückgelegte Strecke für die einzelne Person im Schnitt um rund 20% ansteigt.

Einfaches Beispiel: Wenn ich von Bonn in meine Heimat fahre, sind das mit dem Auto etwa 45 Kilometer. Mit der Bahn sind es allerdings 75. Wenn ich früh morgens oder spät abends fahre, sind in dem ganzen Zug vielleicht 10 Personen. Danach muß ich noch rund 7 Kilometer mit dem Taxi wieder in die Gegenrichtung fahren, bis ich wirklich da bin. Ich komme halt vom Land. Wie die Bahn da insgesamt effizienter als das Auto abschneiden will, ist mir ziemlich schleierhaft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Strom an sich ist ja überall verfügbar, man muss ihn dann nur dort hinlegen, wo er gebraucht wird, das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Dafür kann man pro Parkplatz einen Pylonen hinstellen, in dem es einen Anschluss gibt. Eventuell auch einen zweiten für das nebenan stehende Fahrzeug und natürlich auch welche in Tiefgaragen und Parkplätze

Und das mit dem Abschleppen halte ich für sehr leicht lösbar. Bleibt man wegen eines Defektes liegen, wird man abgeschleppt, kostenlos (egal ob jetzt der Akku leer ist oder nicht). Wer aber wegen Dummheit liegen bleibt, weil er meint mit fast leeren Batterien noch nach Hause fahren zu müssen oder sonst wo hin, hat Pech gehabt.


----------



## Icejester (22. Juli 2011)

Kostenloses Abschleppen ist ja nett. Aber wer zahlt das dann? Kostenlos bedeutet in dem Fall ja nicht, daß überhaupt keine Kosten entstehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Wer bezahlt, wenn Oma Knack ein neues Hüftgelenk bekommt?
Sie alleine? 
Nein, das bezahlt die Gemeinschaft.
Auch das kann die Gemeinschaft bezahlen.
Schließlich bezahlt ein Elektromotor Besitzer keine Steuern mehr pro Hubraum, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir werden uns langfristig vom Individualverkehr verabschieden müssen, zumindest auf lange Strecken.



Wenn du den Zweitnutzen des Langstrecken-Individualverkehrs streichst, an dem scheinbar ein Großteil der Deutschen ihren Autokauf ausrichtet (denn für die Stadt wäre ein großer Audi/BMW nicht nur unnötig, sondern sogar nachteilig), dann kannst du den Individualverkehr gleich ganz abschaffen. Nirgendwo ist das Auto so leicht zu ersetzen, wie in der Innenstadt.
Ich für meinen Teil sehe auch in Zukunft noch Bedarf für Transporte auf längeren Strecken. Mit dem Flugzeug (erst recht ein Auslaufkonzept) kann ich nicht zum Campen, mit der Bahn nicht zum Tauchen. Beides will ich aber auch außerhalb der 50-80 km Aktionsradius eines Elektroautos machen können.



> Für LKWs sehe ich Hybridtechnik, da die LKWs genügend Platz bieten.


 
Deine Vorschläge werden immer abstruser.
Was willst du bitte schön mit einem Hybridantrieb in einem Fahrzeug, dass (bei sinnvoller Verkehrsplanung - die sollten wir unabhängig vom Antrieb durchsetzen) 95% der Zeit mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist? Hybrid wäre da einfach nur sinnloser, teurer (sowohl in € als auch in tCO2) Balast.




Icejester schrieb:


> Bevor es hier keine wirklich bis ins letzte Detail überzeugende Lösung gibt, glaube ich nicht an das Elektroauto. Meines Wissens wurde allerdings letztens irgendwo ein System vorgestellt, mit dem man das Auto innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten bis auf 80% der Batteriekapazität bringen kann. Das wäre natürlich wieder diskutabel.



Siehe oben: Das geht dann aber mit geringer Reichweite einher.
Selbst wenn man die heute noch utopischen 10 kWh/100 km nimmt, wäre in den 10 Minuten bei vielleicht-noch-handhabbaren-1000 V und 30 A nur Strom für 50 km geflossen. Das ist viel, wenn man in der Steckdose auflädt - aber zuwenig, wenn man während einer Fahrt nachtanken muss.



> Andererseits finde ich den generellen Gedanken, einen teuren Abschleppdienst zahlen zu müssen, weil ich mir den Tank leergefahren habe, ziemlich abseitig. Benzin kann man im Kanister holen. Strom... tja. Schwierig, oder?



Erweiterte Starthilfe erscheint naheliegend: Batterie bei einem hilfreichen Zeitgenossen ein bißchen aufladen, bis zur nächste Tanke, im das Nachtanken spendieren.
Aber wie gesagt - damit das elektrisch möglich ist, müssten wir Fahrzeuge nutzen, die ~einem Liegerad mit Verkleidung und e-Motor entsprechen. Ein Porsche Cayenne braucht nicht nur deswegen soviel, weil Verbrennungsmotoren ineffizient wären, sondern einfach weil es sehr viel Energie braucht, soviel masse so zu bewegen.



> Die Deutschen haben mit 43% die geringste Wohneigentumsquote in Europa. Der europäische Durchschnitt liegt bei 60%. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wieviele Personen bzw. Familien mehr als ein Auto haben oder wie groß die Überschneidung dieser Gruppen ist.


 
43 % wären ja schon  (für mich) überraschend viele, schließlich kommen da noch die Leute mit gemieteten Haus und -im Rahmen der hiesigen Fragestellung- Tiefgarage unterm (Hoch)haus dazu. Aber selbst wenn das insgesamt 60% ergibt und auch wirklich alle Eigentumswohnungsbesitzer die Möglichkeit hätten, ihren Stellplatz zu elektrifizieren, hätten wir vermutlich <25% der Haushalte, die das tatsächlich innerhalb eines Jahrzehnts auch umsetzen (neben Willen braucht man nunmal auch Kosten - und Genehmigungen. Und jemand, ders macht. Aufgrund oben erwähnter Stromstärken reicht ein Elektriker mit heutiger Ausbildung dem deutschen Amt sicherlich nicht. Starkstromtechniker wachsen aber nicht auf Bäumen -> weitere Verzögerung)


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du den Zweitnutzen des Langstrecken-Individualverkehrs streichst, an dem scheinbar ein Großteil der Deutschen ihren Autokauf ausrichtet (denn für die Stadt wäre ein großer Audi/BMW nicht nur unnötig, sondern sogar nachteilig), dann kannst du den Individualverkehr gleich ganz abschaffen. Nirgendwo ist das Auto so leicht zu ersetzen, wie in der Innenstadt.



Nicht jeder lebt in Kiel und genießt dort den tollen öffentlichen Nahverkehr. 
Viele leben, wie ich, in kleinen Dörfern oder Gemeinden und fahren ihre 20km zur Arbeit, das meine ich mit nahem Individualverkehr.
Fahrgemeinschaften wären toll, aber sich aber noch nie durchgesetzt.
Und wenn du unbedingt von Bayeren aus an die Ostsee willst, weil du mit deinem Surfbrett Jet Ski Fahrer ärgern willst (), kannst du mit der Bahn bis nach Kiel fahren und dort ein Elektrofahrzeug mieten.

Dass die meisten Leute ein Auto kaufen, das nicht zu den Gewohnheiten oder tatsächlichen Ansprüchen ihres Lebens gehört, ist klar, aber das ist nur eine Frage der Erziehung und Aufklärung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil sehe auch in Zukunft noch Bedarf für Transporte auf längeren Strecken. Mit dem Flugzeug (erst recht ein Auslaufkonzept) kann ich nicht zum Campen, mit der Bahn nicht zum Tauchen. Beides will ich aber auch außerhalb der 50-80 km Aktionsradius eines Elektroautos machen können.



Das Flugzeug ist kein Auslaufmodell, es gibt nichts, das es ersetzen kann, auch langfristig nicht (oder kennt du ein Konzept, mit dem man in wenigen Stunden Kontinente und Ozeane überqueren kann?).
Doch beim Flugzeug gibts eine Menge zu machen, damit die Effizienz besser wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge werden immer abstruser.



Nenne sie verzweifelter. 
Ich bin ja für die Verlegung auf die Bahn, in jedem Kaff gibts einen Bahnhof, dort könnte man beladen und auch wieder entladen, mit kleinen Transportfahrzeugen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was willst du bitte schön mit einem Hybridantrieb in einem Fahrzeug, dass (bei sinnvoller Verkehrsplanung - die sollten wir unabhängig vom Antrieb durchsetzen) 95% der Zeit mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit unterwegs ist? Hybrid wäre da einfach nur sinnloser, teurer (sowohl in € als auch in tCO2) Balast.



Hybrid bezieht sich hier auf die Nutzung des Elektroantriebes in Städten, wenn der LKW über die Autobahn rollt, reicht der Dieselantrieb völlig aus. Aber starke Diesel Emissionen in Städten müssen nicht sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter das läuft noch als Privat, ohne dass der ganze Hof als Firma eingetragen ist.



Zumindest ist auf seinem Klingelschild ,sowie auf dem gesamten Hof kein Firmenname und auch in den Anlagenbüchern steht keiner. Das Einzige was ich weiß ist das die Anlagen von einer Firma fernüberwacht werden, er hat aber im Haus auch jederzeit die Möglichkeit seine Anlagen zu steuern/überwachen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. Juli 2011)

Bo, echt es reicht. Ist das hier eine Seite in der sich 2 oder 3 profilieren möchten? Wenn ich schreibe, "Aber Nachts bei Windstille" ist das als worst-case genannt. Natürlich gibts Nachts keinen Sonnenschein. UND wenn dann kein Wind bläst (außer im Norden)? Dann ist: Nachts bei Windstille! 

Wenn ich das schon immer lese: Speicherkraftwerke. Ach ja, klar! Wieso bin ich nicht selbst drauf gekommen... Klingt für mich, wie Nachtspeicherheizung. Und kommt nicht immer wieder mit Effizienz der Wind und Solarenergie. Um Deutschland zu versorgen braucht es unendlich viele Kollektoren und Windräder. Und es wird so sein, daß jetzt erst nochmal die Fossilen auferstehen werden. Gas, Kohle und Öl! Das wird der Brennstoff und der Energielieferant. Auch, wenn wir das nicht wollen. Aber anscheinend habt Ihrs noch nicht verstanden. Egal, wen Ihr hier im Forum niederringt mit Eurer Weisheit, es wird genau erst mal so kommen.* Da könnt Ihr noch so sicher sein, daß es auch anders ginge.*

Und Mrs Teflon, wie sie hier so schön genannt wird, macht Schadensbegrenzung und ist das noch geringste Übel. Das werdet Ihr alle noch erkennen. Deutschland wird in Zukunft unregierbar sein. Zu viel Politik, zu viele Kompromisse, zu viel "politisch korrektes Verhalten." Aber dagegen zu sein UND die Meinung der lautesten 'Gegner zu vertreten ist immer am publikumswirksamsten.

Nachdenklich und nochmals hoffentlich verständlicher ironsich - kampfschaaaf


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juli 2011)

> Um Deutschland zu versorgen braucht es unendlich viele Kollektoren und Windräder



Genau und wenn man 7 Atomkraftwerke abstellt geht hier alles den Bach runter und wir sitzen im Dunklen ... huch da war doch was vor kurzem und ich hab hier noch Licht?! Sorry aber ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Bo, echt es reicht. Ist das hier eine Seite in der sich 2 oder 3 profilieren möchten? Wenn ich schreibe, "Aber Nachts bei Windstille" ist das als worst-case genannt. Natürlich gibts Nachts keinen Sonnenschein. UND wenn dann kein Wind bläst (außer im Norden)? Dann ist: Nachts bei Windstille!



Tagsüber kann auch mal kein Wind blasen, ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit der Nacht nicht, den du offensichtlich breit ausführst. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Um Deutschland zu versorgen braucht es unendlich viele Kollektoren und Windräder.



Man kann sich doch ausrechnen, wie viele Anlagen mach braucht um das zu decken. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Und es wird so sein, daß jetzt erst nochmal die Fossilen auferstehen werden. Gas, Kohle und Öl! Das wird der Brennstoff und der Energielieferant. Auch, wenn wir das nicht wollen. Aber anscheinend habt Ihrs noch nicht verstanden. Egal, wen Ihr hier im Forum niederringt mit Eurer Weisheit, es wird genau erst mal so kommen.* Da könnt Ihr noch so sicher sein, daß es auch anders ginge.*



Das ist ja nur dann der Fall, wenn man den Energiekonzernen nicht genug Druck macht. die verweisen dann wieder darauf, dass man das nehmen soll, was da ist, also Steinkohle und Braunkohle.
In Deutschland wird das ja auch komplett ohne staatliche Subventionen abgebaut. 
Aber Mrs. Teflon wird es schon so richten, dass die Energiekonzerne den besten Kuchen abbekommen werden, zumindest bis 2013, dann weht ein anderer Wind.



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Und Mrs Teflon, wie sie hier so schön genannt wird, macht Schadensbegrenzung und ist das noch geringste Übel. Das werdet Ihr alle noch erkennen. Deutschland wird in Zukunft unregierbar sein. Zu viel Politik, zu viele Kompromisse, zu viel "politisch korrektes Verhalten." Aber dagegen zu sein UND die Meinung der lautesten 'Gegner zu vertreten ist immer am publikumswirksamsten.



Was für eine "Schadensbegrenzung" macht sie denn? 
Sie macht eine völlig sinnfrei Energiepolitik, wie man ja erkennen kann.
Erst verlängert sie die Verträge, dann kommt Japan und sie meint dann, dass man doch lieber aussteigen will, obwohl sich an den Kraftwerken nichts geändert hat, Japan hin oder her. Da die Bevölkerung Atromenergie aber inzwischen mehrheitlich ablehnt und man unter anderen auch deswegen BW an die Grünen verloren hat, muss sie umschwenken, weil sonst ihre Wähler weg sind. Das alleine ist der Grund, sonst nichts.
Das größte kommt ja vermutlich noch, dass die Energiekonzerne jetzt klagen und Recht bekommen, dann muss der Staat für seine unlogische Politik auch noch Geld bezahlen.
"Schadensbegrenzung" sieht für mich ganz anders aus.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2011)

Es braucht keine Nacht: eine stabile Hochwetterlage im Winter langt: auf den Sonnenkollektoren liegt Schnee und Wind ist auch nicht.
So ein Szenario hatten wir vor einigen Jahren erst (war es der Winter 2008/09 oder 2009/2010?): ganz Deutschland liegt unter 'ner schönen Schneedecke, die Bahn fährt nach dem Mond und Wind war auch nicht.

Dennoch sollten wir vier Dinge bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht vergessen:


jeder Kraftwerksbau - egal, ob Solar, Windkraft oder fossile Energieträger - dauert in Deutschland 10-15 Jahre, weil die Genehmigungen durch juristische Probleme nicht kommen; der Bau selbst ist in 2-3 Jahren zu schaffen.
Wobei natürlich die Frage ist, ob die Hersteller der Kernteile (Turbinen, Kessel, Generatoren, Transformatoren) bei der zu erwartenden Auftragsflut noch so schnell liefern könnten
ein deutsches AKW ist immer noch sicherer, als ein Schrottreaktor - womöglich noch dazu russischer Bauart - direkt hinter der Grenze
die beste 'Energiequelle' wäre das Energiesparen (man könnte mindestens 7 AKW's direkt abschalten) - nur redet darüber keiner, auch hier nicht.
Da gab's vor einigen Jahren schon mal eine Quarks & Co Folge zu dem Thema, wo sie genau aufgelistet habe, wie man sofort auf alle 17 AKW's verzichten könnte - ich finde die nur leider nicht.
bezahlbar muss der Strom auch bleiben - grüner Strom hilft mir nix, wenn der einen Euro die KWh kostet

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich gleich heftigen Widerspruch wegen zwei der Punkt ernten werde.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Juli 2011)

Also die Zahlen um eine Windkraft-, oder Solaranlageanlage zu bauen (selbst ein Park mit mehreren) sind mit 2-3 Jahre etwas hochgegriffen ... meinste nicht auch?!


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juli 2011)

für eine WKA ja, bei einer Solaranlage kommt's auf die Größe an.
Für ein 'normales' Kraftwerk sind zwei Jahre schon knapp, teilweise fünf realistisch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> ein deutsches AKW ist immer noch sicherer, als ein Schrottreaktor - womöglich noch dazu russischer Bauart - direkt hinter der Grenze


 
Es gibt keine alten russischen Schrott Reaktoren direkt hinter der Grenze.
Es gibt inzwischen genug Schrott Reaktoren deutscher Bauart in Deutschland.


----------



## Niza (23. Juli 2011)

Was bringt einen wenn man bei uns keine Reaktoren mehr hat und in Nachbarländern sie noch hat 
bzw. sie bei uns abschaltet und in den Nachbarländern nicht
Was gibt das für einen SINN?

Hier mal was zum Nachdenken
Atomkraft in den Niederlanden | niederlande, karte, atom, akw | GLOBAL 2000 - Die Österreichische Umweltschutzorganisation

PS:
Man müsste Blitze einfangen können was leider nicht geht


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Was bringt einen wenn man bei uns keine Reaktoren mehr hat und in Nachbarländern sie noch hat
> bzw. sie bei uns abschaltet und in den Nachbarländern nicht
> Was gibt das für einen SINN?



Hatte ich doch schon mal gesagt, man setzt ein Zeichen, dass eins der führenden Industrienationen der Erde völlig ohne atomare Energiegewinnung eine hoch produktive und effiziente Industrie hat, darüber hinaus eben auch noch Technologieführer in Sachen regenerative Energien ist.
Allein das würde dafür Sorgen, dass viele Länder dem nacheifern würden.



Niza schrieb:


> Man müsste Blitze einfangen können was leider nicht geht



Kann man, bringt aber nichts, weil du Energie nur begrenzt speicher kannst.


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich gleich heftigen Widerspruch wegen zwei der Punkt ernten werde.....


 
Ich stimme Dir weitgehend zu. Lediglich das mit dem Energiesparen halte ich für unrealistisch und auch unnötig. Vor allem, wenn man Ökostrom hernehmen möchte, ist dieser Aspekt ja wohl zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Warum ist Energie sparen unnötig? 
Wenn die Familie im Wohnzimmer hockt, muss doch nicht in jedem Zimmer Licht eingeschaltet sein und drei Computer laufen.


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2011)

Wenn der Strom aus regenerativen Quellen kommt, spielt das doch keine Rolle mehr. Davon gibt's ja dann unendlich. (Und daher sollte er auch eigentlich fast kostenlos sein.)


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Deswegen kann man trotzdem Strom sparen, nur weil es aus regenerativen Quellen kommt heißt das doch nicht, dass der Strom gratis ist. 
Ich verstehe dich nicht.


----------



## Icejester (24. Juli 2011)

Natürlich heißt es das. Wenn ich Sonnen- oder Windenergie nehme, muß ich ja nur das Kraftwerk bauen, aber keine Betriebsmittel kaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Und wer wartet die Anlagen? Wer setzt sie instand? Was ist mir den Stromnetzen? Von den Off Shore Parks in der Nordsee muss der Strom ja nach Bayern oder Thüringen geleitet werden.
Das kostet auch Geld und die Abwrackung der AKWs und Kohlekraftwerke lassen sich die Energiekonzerne ebenfalls bezahlen.


----------



## Niza (24. Juli 2011)

Es gibt genug alternativen
Windenergie
Wasserenergie
Sonnenenergie
Gezeitenkräfte
Gezeitenkraftwerke erneuerbare Energie

Hier werden auch genug Alternativen geschildert:
Energie-Alternativen: Volle Leistung aus Sonne, Wind und Meer | Umwelt | Wissen | BR

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn ich ...  Windenergie nehme, muß ich ja nur das Kraftwerk bauen, aber keine Betriebsmittel kaufen.



Dann laß dich mal aufklären ... eine Windkraftanlage wird durch Hydraulik (Öl!) gebremst und auch eingepitcht (Flügelverstellung), Anlagen mit Getriebe brauchen spezielles Synthetiköl, selbst die Azimutmotoren (Windnachführung) benötigen Öl und diese Sachen unterliegen einem regelmäßigem Wechselintervall! Jetzt mal von Fetten abgesehen, das an bestimmte Teile einer WKA geschmiert werden muss ... ansonsten kann ich mich nur quante anschließen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2011)

Hi!

kostenlos ist gar nix - teurer als konventionelle Energien sind alternative Energiequellen derzeit immer noch - noch....
Ich denke, die Preise der fossilen Energien werden die regenerativer Energien bald eingeholt haben.

Aber immerhin belasten die regenerativen Energien die Umwelt nicht so stark. 
Ob sich bsp. durch große Sonnenenergiefelder Änderungen m Mikroklima ergeben, ist eine andere Frage.

Eine andere Energiequelle sind bsp. Biogase aus Kläranlagen - auch regenerativ - oder Mülldeponien.
Sind zwar nicht die Leistungsklasse wie ein AKW, aber in beiden Fällen entweichen die Gase heute ungenutzt - und schädigen das Klima.

Auch in der Landwirtschaft lässt sich Energie sparen: Bioanbau anstatt (subventionierte?) Überproduktion!
Letztere verbraucht nämlich Kunstdünger, der wiederum energieintensiv erzeugt werden muss - mit Rohstoffen, aus denen sich wieder Futtermittel oder anderes herstellen ließe.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Icejester (25. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann laß dich mal aufklären ... eine Windkraftanlage wird durch Hydraulik (Öl!) gebremst und auch eingepitcht (Flügelverstellung), Anlagen mit Getriebe brauchen spezielles Synthetiköl, selbst die Azimutmotoren (Windnachführung) benötigen Öl und diese Sachen unterliegen einem regelmäßigem Wechselintervall! Jetzt mal von Fetten abgesehen, das an bestimmte Teile einer WKA geschmiert werden muss ... ansonsten kann ich mich nur quante anschließen!


 
Das Bißchen kann ja wohl kein großer Kostenfaktor sein. Andernfalls wäre da was ganz übel schiefgelaufen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2011)

Das Bisschen nicht.
Aber vieles kostet viel Geld:


die Anlage selbst - vom Ausbuddeln des Fundaments bis zum Steuerschrank, dem Anschlusskabel zum Verteilerknoten und dem Knoten selbst; nicht zu vergessen die Kräne, die die WKA aufbauen sind sehr teuer: wir reden hier von einigen zehntausend Euros je Tage!
Die Menge macht's: für die Leistung eines AKW's braucht es schließlich einige WKA's - mit einer oder zehn ist es nicht getan!
Der Grunderwerb, Entschädigungszahlungen (bsp. für Baustraßen oder 'versaute Aussicht') sind ebenso wie die erforderlichen Genehmigungen und ggf. Gerichtsverfahren auch ein erheblicher Kostenfaktor.
Wartung und Instandhaltung benötigen 'Manpower' - also müssen dafür Leute beschäftigt werden - und das sind hoch bezahlte Spezialisten und keine 1-Euro-Jober!

Wie erwähnt: übermäßige Gedanken müssen wir uns nicht machen - es dauert sicher nicht mehr lange, bis das unverschämte Gewinnstreben der Energiemultis dafür gesorgt hat,  dass die Preise der fossilen Energien die Preise der regenerativen Energien eingeholt haben.
Wartet mal ab: in fünf Jahren kostet Benzin 5 Euro oder mehr.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

@ Icejester

Achso du bekommst deinen Ölwechsel vom Auto auch umsonst was? 

Du solltest dich in den Mengen mal nicht so täuschen, denn ein WKA-Getriebe ist um einiges größer als ein LKW Getriebe und in dem gehen schon ca. 25 l!  

Aber du hast Recht für einen Betreiber sind 300 Liter (2,0 MW-Anlage) vollsyntetisches Öl für ein Getriebe kein Problem und auch du bezahlst das mal ebend so aus deiner Portokasse () ... mal abgesehen von den beiden Servicekräften die mit eigens dafür angefertigten Fahrzeugen (da gibts nix von der Stange!) von A nach B fahren um den Ölwechsel durchzuführen! 

Machen wir das doch alles mal für Lau! Wozu überhaupt noch Geld für irgendwas bezahlen?  Leute gibts, sorry aber noch mehr kann ich nicht ertragen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn WKAs nichts kosten, wieso kosten dann AKWs was? Hier bezahlen die Energiekonzerne doch nichts für die Endlagerung. 
Und was ist mit Kohlekraftwerken? Die paar Kilogramm Asche sind doch nicht der Rede wert, kann man noch als Düngemittel verkaufen.


----------



## Icejester (25. Juli 2011)

Also entweder die Kosten für das Öl und die Wartung sind tatsächlich kein Problem, oder die ganze Anlage rechnet sich eben nicht. Motoröl kostet an der Tankstelle rund 25 Euro den Liter. Selbst wenn wir mal annehmen, dieses Öl würde 35 Euro Kosten, würden 300 Liter immer noch nur 10.500,- Euro kosten. Das erscheint mir wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Wie rechnet sich nicht?
Ein AKW rechnet sich ja auch, immerhin verdienen die Energiekonzerne eine Menge Geld damit, obwohl es immer noch kein Endlager gibt und wenn eins gefunden wird (huch... da ist ja eins ), kommt von den Verursachern des Mülls eh nichts mehr.
Wieso also sollte sich ein WKA nicht rechnen? Mit Strom verdient man Geld (und nicht zu knapp). Da WKAs aber erst flächendeckend gebaut werden müssen, sind die Investition erst mal hoch, der Gewinn gering. Doch das wird sich schnell ändern, da es ja eben beim WKA kein Treibstoff zum Betrieb bedarf noch ein Endprodukt anfällt, das entsorgt werden muss. Die Gewinnmarge wird daher sicher sogar noch höher ausfallen als bei derzeitigen Kraftwerken.
Aber wenn keiner investieren will, wird das nichts und deshalb muss man nachhelfen.


----------



## Niza (25. Juli 2011)

Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen das es unterschiedliche Windkraftwerke gibt

Windkraftanlagen für Privathaushalte - Variantenüberblick «

Windkraftanlage

Mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften

Und was ein Windkraftwerk kostet steh hier:
Und die empfohlenen Wartungsintervalle:
Die Kosten für Windkraftanlagen im Überblick

Und man braucht natürlich eine Baugenehmigung


*Zur Wartung :*
Aus dem  Link:
http://www.solar-und-windenergie.de/windenergie/kosten-und-bau-windkraftanlagen.html


"*An extremeren  Standorten*, wie *z.B.* auf* offener See* sollten die  Wartungsintervalle  verkürzt werden, etwa *halbjährlich* sollte hier die  Inspektion  durchgeführt werden. *Ansonsten* ist ein Wartungsintervall von*  2 Jahren*  als sinnvoll anzusehen. 
Bei der *Wartung* einer Anlage zur  Energiegewinnung mit Wind sollten folgend aufgeführte Punkte überprüft  werden:


Kontrolle aller Komponenten einschließlich des Turms
Sichtkontrolle auf Auffälligkeiten wie Korrosion, Schimmel und Ähnlichem
Drehmomentkontrolle der Schrauben
Dichtigkeits- und Funktionsprüfung
Kontrolle von Ölständen sowie Nachfüllen dieser
Wechsel aller Filter
Überprüfung der Laserausrichtung
Überprüfung des gesamten Triebstranges
Reinigung und Justierung der Bremsen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Und man braucht natürlich eine Baugenehmigung


 
Tja, was ist denn, wenn ich ein paar WKAs in internationale Gewässer hinbaue?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Also entweder die Kosten für das Öl und die Wartung sind tatsächlich kein Problem, oder die ganze Anlage rechnet sich eben nicht.



Natürlich sind sie kein Problem, aber es sind Kosten die halt anfallen und auch getragen werden müssen vom Betreiber, oder ist dein Auto nur weil du es gekauft hast von den Treibstoffkosten oder den Werkstattkosten durch Servicearbeiten befreit? 



> Motoröl kostet an der Tankstelle rund 25 Euro den Liter. Selbst wenn wir mal annehmen, dieses Öl würde 35 Euro Kosten, würden 300 Liter immer noch nur 10.500,- Euro kosten. Das erscheint mir wirklich nicht viel.


Also kein Grund warum das bezahlt werden müßte oder wie? 


@ Niza

Es gibt Wartungen die sogar monatlich durchgeführt werden an WKA's!


----------



## Niza (25. Juli 2011)

Zu einer Wartung zählt mehr als nur Öl wie ich schon aufgeführt habe

Mann muss die *kosten* auch noch für die Filter mitrechnen
und eventuelle Ersatzteile 

*Aber ich bin mir sicher das sich das rechnet wenn alle 2 Jahre eine Wartung gemacht wird 
bzw unter extremen jedes halbe Jahr

EDIT:
*


ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ Niza
> 
> Es gibt Wartungen die sogar monatlich durchgeführt werden an WKA's!


 
ok das wusste ich noch nicht 
danke


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

Kein Problem ist ja mein Beruf! 

Die Wartungen richten sich nach Wartungstypen die jeweils monatlich, vierteljählich, halbjährlich und jährlich durchgeführt werden. Eine WKA ist nunmal eine Betriebsstätte die jede Menge Bewegungselemente und Hydraulikteile hat und die Eigenschwingungen als auch Belastungen durch Witterungseinflüsse sind nicht ohne.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juli 2011)

Hi!

eines darf man nicht vergessen: wie komme ich hin?

gerade in entlegenen Standorten - Offshore, Hochgebirge - ist allein das Erreichen des Standortes schon ein Problem.
Sowohl während des Baues als auch für die Wartung.

Wenn ich nun rechne, das 2-4 Mann für eine große Inspektion rund 'ne Woche brauchen, schaffen die beiden nicht mehr als 45WKA's im Jahr.
Wer macht den Rest?
Und gerade die - oben angesprochenen - Fahrzeuge und Materialien müssen ja auch hin geschafft werden.
Bei großen Offshore-WKA-Parks sind dann schnell 10-20Mann ständig mit der Wartung beschäftigt - und die wollen bezahlt und ggf. untergebracht werden.
Dazu so Kleinigkeiten wie Treibstoff für das Schiff, Entsorgung der Abfälle - von der Milchtüte bis zum Altöl oder der verschlissenen Bremse (für deren Wechsel wieder ein Kranschiff gebraucht wird) - sind alles Kostenfaktoren, die nicht unterschätzt werden dürfen.

Nicht jeder WKA-Standort ist mal eben mit dem Auto erreichbar....AKW-Standorte schon eher!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Natürlich muss eine Belegschaft angeschafft werden, die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes macht als warten und instand setzen. Das ist aber bei aktuellen Kraftwerken nicht anders, nur dass die eben den ganzen Tag vor Ort sind, während die anderen hin und her fahren.
Aber als Problem sehe ich das nicht. Immerhin ist die Wartung abschätzbar und wenn man mal heute nicht mehr hinkommt, weil was ausgefallen ist, ist das nicht so schlimm, macht man es eben morgen.
Das kannst du beim AKW nicht machen, fällt da was wichtiges aus, kannst du nicht nächste Wochen mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

Ähm bei Wartung ist es nicht so wichtig stimmt, aber es gibt in jeder WKA-Firma oder Drittanbieter Störtrupps die sich auch nur um Störungen kümmern und da kommen schon mal ein paar 100 km am Tag zusammen! Wenn man dann als Servicetechniker nur wegen einem ausgelösten Hauptschalter quer durch die Republik fahren muß, weil die Firma meint 4 Trupps sind genug ist das schon nicht mehr feierlich. 

PS: Auch Betreiber von WKA-Anlagen verstehen nicht wenn man sie warten läßt!


----------



## thysol (25. Juli 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab: in fünf Jahren kostet Benzin 5 Euro oder mehr.


 
Haelst du das nicht fuer ein bisschen hochgegriffen? Ich denke mal der Preis von Benzin wird mindestens bis 2020 noch humane Preise haben.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

*Störfall in Urananreicherungsanlage Gronau (Nordrhein-Westfalen)*

In der bundesweit einzigen Urananreicherungsanlage in Gronau hat es einen Störfall gegeben. Nach bisheriger Erkenntnis trat aus einem Ventil in einem Heizschrank eine geringe Menge von Uranhexafluorid aus. Das erklärte die nordrhein-westfälische Landesregierung. Der Stoff gilt als radioaktiv und äußerst giftig. 

Die Atomaufsicht des Landes hat Untersuchungen aufgenommen. Die Betreibergesellschaft Urenco müsse jetzt detailliert über den Vorfall berichten und daraus Konsequenzen ziehen, erklärte die Düsseldorfer Staatskanzlei. Nach ihren Angaben wurde am Samstagmorgen um 0 Uhr 41 eine Störfalllüftung über einen Alarm in der Raumluftüberwachung ausgelöst. 

BILD.de-Newsticker - Bild.de


Man sollte sich nie in Sicherheit wiegen. 

Atomstrom, NEIN! Hab ich bei der Abstimmung gestimmt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Juli 2011)

Q.E.D. sag ich da nur ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Ähm bei Wartung ist es nicht so wichtig stimmt, aber es gibt in jeder WKA-Firma oder Drittanbieter Störtrupps die sich auch nur um Störungen kümmern und da kommen schon mal ein paar 100 km am Tag zusammen! Wenn man dann als Servicetechniker nur wegen einem ausgelösten Hauptschalter quer durch die Republik fahren muß, weil die Firma meint 4 Trupps sind genug ist das schon nicht mehr feierlich.


 
Na ja, "quer durch die Republik" ist doch Ansichtssache. Es gibt sicher einige Firmen, die sich darauf spezialisieren, bzw. es noch werden (wenns mehr Anlagen gibt) und dann findet man auch in Bayern eine Firma, die sich damit auskennt.


----------



## Niza (25. Juli 2011)

Mit dem Stoff will ich nicht in Berührung kommen:* Uranhexafluorid
Hier mal der Link zum Gefahrstoff:*
Uranhexafluorid

Ich sage auch definitiv nein zu Atomenergie


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Niza schrieb:


> Mit dem Stoff will ich nicht in Berührung kommen:* Uranhexafluorid
> Hier mal der Link zum Gefahrstoff:*
> Uranhexafluorid
> 
> Ich sage auch definitiv nein zu Atomenergie


 

jaja, zum Glück, wars nur ein kleiner Störfall...   Kann ja mal passieren...


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, "quer durch die Republik" ist doch Ansichtssache.



In dem Fall war das Tatsache! 




> dann findet man auch in Bayern eine Firma, die sich damit auskennt.



Und die fahren dann nach Mecklenburg und Niedersachsen, so wie die Norddeutsche nach Bayern fährt ... ist so wird immer so bleiben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und die fahren dann nach Mecklenburg und Niedersachsen, so wie die Norddeutsche nach Bayern fährt ... ist so wird immer so bleiben!


 
Das liegt dann aber daran, dass man solche Dinge bundesweit ausschreiben muss und die Bayerische Firme meint, in Norddeutschland günstiger sein zu können als in Bayern.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

Nein sowas  muss garantiert nicht bundesweit ausgeschrieben werden ... diesmal liegst du mächtig daneben!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Dann stellt sich die Frage, wieso eine bayerische Firme günstiger sein kann, wenn sie nicht in Bayern operiert?


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

Sorry mußte erst auslachen ... 

So mal ein kleiner Einblick, also wenn ein Windpark gebaut wird liegt die Wartung erstmal in der Hand der Herstellerfirma der Anlagen und das wird in einem Wartungsvertrag festgehalten, wenn dieser Vertrag ausgelaufen ist, nach ein paar Jahren, muß sich der Betreiber entscheiden ... entweder er bleibt bei dem Hersteller oder sucht sich einen Drittanbieter. Deine Frage kann man nur beantworten, wenn man sich die Kalkulation der jeweiligen Firma betrachtet, das ist Betriebswirtschaftslehre hattest du das nicht in deinem Studium?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kenne eher wenige Firmen aus Bayern, die WKAs bauen. 
Wieso also sollten die eine bayerische Firma mit der Wartung beauftragen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

Hier gehts nicht um den Aufbau sondern um die Wartung ... lesen ist nicht so dein Ding? 

Wieso beauftragt ein niedersächsischer Betreiber die Firma Voith Industrial Services (als Beispiel) ihren Windpark zu betreuen, wenn in Hessen die Firma CSC Creativ Service Cooperation ansässig ist?

So nu denk nach könnte es mit besserer Qualität und besseren Angeboten zu tun haben die billiger sind?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ich rede aber von Wartung und Instand Haltung.
Die ganzen Off Shore Parks in der Nordsee müssen gewartet werden, wieso sollte man eine Bayerische Firma beauftragen und wie kann es sein, dass sie günstiger ist als eine Firma aus Hamburg?


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

Frag die Betreiber der Windparks die sowas möchten bzw. die Firmen die Wartung machen in den Offshoreparks!* 
Hier verweise ich nochmal auf die jeweilige Betriebskalkulation der Wartungsfirma.
Wenn die Wartungsfirma ein besseres Angebot liefert und auch die Qualität der Arbeiten besser ist ... tja dann ist das so, sollte wohl das ständige "Warum ...?" von dir nun schon das zweite Mal ausreichend erklären! 

*Momentan ist die Wartung der in Deutschland bestehenden Offshorepark noch mit Wartungsverträgen an den Hersteller gebunden und der vergibt die Aufträge entweder an firmeneigene Teams oder Subunternehmer mit denen er Verträge hat!

BTW: Meine ehemalige Firma hatte Stützpunkte in ganz Deutschland und sowas kann auch eine bayrische Firma leisten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Juli 2011)

Ich frage deswegen, wie es sein kann, dass eine Bayerische Firma ein besseres Angebot dafür machen kann, wenn es täglich in den Norden muss, bzw. dort stationiert ist?
Klar, wenn eine Firma mehrere "Zweigstellen" unterhält, geht das natürlich, keine Frage.

Aber lass uns mal wieder vom Einzelfall zur Gesamtsituation zurück kommen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Juli 2011)

Die ist immer noch schlecht!


----------



## Icejester (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich frage deswegen, wie es sein kann, dass eine Bayerische Firma ein besseres Angebot dafür machen kann, wenn es täglich in den Norden muss, bzw. dort stationiert ist?


 
Es ist eben nicht immer nur der Preis, der den Ausschlag gibt. Wenn das bayrische Unternehmen einen bestimmten Mehrwert bietet oder qualitativ deutlich bessere Arbeit abliefert, kann es vielleicht sogar teurer sein als ein örtliches und trotzdem bevorzugt werden. Auch hier dürfte gelten: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt. Man läßt sein Auto ja auch nicht beim Krauterer nebenan warten, sondern fährt damit zum Vertragshändler, weil es da einfach den besten Service gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht jeder lebt in Kiel und genießt dort den tollen öffentlichen Nahverkehr.



Niemand lebt in Kiel UND genießt den öffentlichen Nahverkehr 



> Viele leben, wie ich, in kleinen Dörfern oder Gemeinden und fahren ihre 20km zur Arbeit, das meine ich mit nahem Individualverkehr.



Und du glaubst nicht, dass sich sowas leichter durch Kleinbusse im halbstunden Takt ersetzen ließe, als den Deutschen den Wunsch nach einem 2 Tonner für Hamburg-München abzugewöhnen?



> Und wenn du unbedingt von Bayeren aus an die Ostsee willst, weil du mit deinem Surfbrett Jet Ski Fahrer ärgern willst (), kannst du mit der Bahn bis nach Kiel fahren und dort ein Elektrofahrzeug mieten.



Aber spätestens wenn ich als Jetskifahrer Surfer ärgern will, hab ich ein Platzbroblem mit der Gepäckablage 



> Das Flugzeug ist kein Auslaufmodell, es gibt nichts, das es ersetzen kann, auch langfristig nicht (oder kennt du ein Konzept, mit dem man in wenigen Stunden Kontinente und Ozeane überqueren kann?).



Einzelne Kontinente: Schnellzüge. Es sollte technisch kein Problem sein, alle Metropolen der EU in <5, maximal 6 h miteinander zu verbinden (okay - Athen, Dublin und Valetta werden schwierig ). Wasserflächen ließen sich mit Bodeneffektfahrzeugen effizienter überbrücken, als mit echten Flugzeugen. Bei Interkontinentalverbindungen hast du recht. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor: Die meisten Flüge gehen nicht von Europa in die USA oder noch weiter. Sehr viele sind innereuropäisch und viel zu viele sogar national. Die kann man problemlos ersetzen, wenn man ein neues Verkehrskonzept will.

Ich spielte aber eher auf ein allgemeines Umdenken an. Unser Massenverbrauch von Billigenergie wird so oder so aufhören und dann sind auch Flugreisen, wie wir sie heute kennen, Geschichte. Wenn Flüge 10 mal so viel kosten, wie heute, dann sind jährliche Fernreisen nicht mehr attraktiv, weil man sich innerhalb Europas so viel mehr vor Ort leisten kann. Und 10000 € für ein geschäftliches Gespräch zu zahlen, dass genauso gut über Skype abgewickelt werden könnte...
Selbst Unvernunft kennt manchmal Grenzen.



> Doch beim Flugzeug gibts eine Menge zu machen, damit die Effizienz besser wird.



Eigentlich kaum etwas, da wird schon sehr lange sehr stark optimiert und irgendwo ist einfach schluss.



> Hybrid bezieht sich hier auf die Nutzung des Elektroantriebes in Städten, wenn der LKW über die Autobahn rollt, reicht der Dieselantrieb völlig aus. Aber starke Diesel Emissionen in Städten müssen nicht sein.


 
Aber eben gerade um Autobahnen und Großverbrauch ging es doch 
Diesel Emissionen ins Städten sind schließlich kein Energie-/Umwelt-, sondern nur ein Gesundheitsproblem.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Es braucht keine Nacht: eine stabile Hochwetterlage im Winter langt: auf den Sonnenkollektoren liegt Schnee und Wind ist auch nicht.
> So ein Szenario hatten wir vor einigen Jahren erst (war es der Winter 2008/09 oder 2009/2010?)



Sorry, aber entweder bin ich ein wesentlich extremerer Langschläfer, als selbst meine Eltern behaupten würden, oder wir hatten ganz sicher keinen Winter, in dem in Deutschland kein Wind wehte. Ich kann mich da sogar an so ziemlich das Gegenteil erinnern.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> für eine WKA ja, bei einer Solaranlage kommt's auf die Größe an.
> Für ein 'normales' Kraftwerk sind zwei Jahre schon knapp, teilweise fünf realistisch.



Kein Problem. Die Hochrechnungen zum Solarpotential in Deutschland gehen schon aus ökologischen Gründen immer nur vor der Nutzung günstig gerichteter, vorhandener Dachflächen aus -> Kleinanlagen. Nur die Finanzierung ist eine Zeitfrage.




Niza schrieb:


> Was bringt einen wenn man bei uns keine Reaktoren mehr hat und in Nachbarländern sie noch hat
> bzw. sie bei uns abschaltet und in den Nachbarländern nicht
> Was gibt das für einen SINN?



A->B
Für Details das Thread-lesen nachholen 




Icejester schrieb:


> Das Bißchen kann ja wohl kein großer Kostenfaktor sein. Andernfalls wäre da was ganz übel schiefgelaufen.



Selbst wenn du das Bißchen komplett vernachlässigen möchtest (imho unterschätzt du gewaltig das Verschwendungspotential des Menschen. Auch geringe pro-kWh-Kosten erreichen enorme Höhen, wenn man statt teurer Isolierung einfach eine größere E-Heizung einbaut, den Gehweg nicht mehr freifegt,...):
Unendlich ist die Energie wenn dann nur in unendlichen Zeiträumen (bzw. bis zum Ende der Sonne). Zu jedem gegebenen Zeitpunkt dagegen ist der Maximalverbrauch durch das Produktionspotential begrenzt. Und auch wenn das höher ist, als viele uninformierte Kritiker glauben - beim derzeitigen Verbrauchswachstum wäre es in einigen Jahrzehnten überschritten.
Mittelfristig muss man auch ganz klar sagen: Sparen ist z.T. billiger, als der Bau erneuerbarer Kraftwerke und somit vorzuziehen, solange man noch keine Überproduktion erneuerbarer hat. Selbst wenn man die hat dürfte es noch eine gewisse Zeit lang rentabler sein, die Überschüsse an hinterherhinkende Länder zu verkaufen (ggf. in Form synthetischer Kraftstoffe), als sie für vermeidbaren Verbrauch zu nutzen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, was ist denn, wenn ich ein paar WKAs in internationale Gewässer hinbaue?


 
Dann ist dein Konto leer. Denn in dem Fall muss "international" nicht nur die territorialen Gewässer, sondern auch die 200/300 Meilen Wirtschaftszonen berücksichtigen. Außerhalb davon wird es dann doch sehr tief und teuer. Und eine Kabel durch die Hoheitheitsgewässer kommen weitere Kosten dazu, ehe du deine WKAs nutzen kannst.

Ist aber auch alles halb so wild. Es gibt für die Nordsee genauso Raumordnungspläne, wie für Nord-Rhein-Westfalen und da sind auch WKA-Standorte drin vorgesehen. Ein Hinderniss ist eher der Bau der Anbindung an Land und bei einigen Standorten die Durchquerung des Wattenmeeres (bzw. die Kosten, um diese Naturverträglich durchzuführen)


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Juli 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Man läßt sein Auto ja auch nicht beim Krauterer nebenan warten, sondern fährt damit zum Vertragshändler, weil es da einfach den besten Service gibt.



*hust räusper* Also in der Garantiezeit geht man eh zu Vertragshändler zwangsweise, wenn der "kleine Krauter" aber einen vergleichbare/n Service/Qualität bietet und dabei noch billiger ist (teurer als der jeweilige Hersteller habe ich noch nie gesehen ), was nicht schwer ist, da er sich nicht an das Preisgefüge des Herstellers gebunden ist durch Verträge, wäre man als Besitzer eines Autos respektive einer WKA doch dumm nicht zu wechseln und das wird allzuoft gemacht bei Betreibern. Die großen Hersteller bauen sogar ihre Wartungssparte zurück, weil nach der Garantie bei den Betreibern das Prinzip der BWL zieht (sparen wo man kann  ) und da lohnt es sich nicht mehr als Hersteller gegen einen Drittanbieter anzukämpfen und sich ein eigenes Wartungsteam zu halten. Vielmehr gehen die meisten Betreiber über diese Sparte völlig Drittanbietern zu überlassen, diese werden zwar als Subunternehmer gebunden, können aber durch geringere Kosten für Betreiber und Hersteller glänzen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. September 2011)

Um den Thread mal wieder auszugraben.... 

*Update:*

Irans Atomkraftwerk "Bushehr" ist ans Netz gegangen (Bild vom Modell).
Das Kraftwerk ist anfangs mit deutschem Know How aufgebaut worden (Thyssen Krupp) und schließlich mit russischer Technik (Atomstroiexport) fertig gestellt worden. Die Russen liefern die Brennstäbe und holen die verbrauchten Brennelemente wieder ab. 
Technisch ist es ein Druckwasserreaktor russischer Bauweise, ein "WWER-1000/446" (der Reaktortyp wurde bisher 66 Mal gebaut, vor allem in Osteuropa und Russland dazu in China und Indien). Bestückt wird der Reaktor mit 163 Brennelemente.
Geplant waren ursprünglich vier Reaktorblöcke, aber bisher ist nur einer fertig gestellt. Ob die anderen drei noch fertig gestellt werden, ist unbekannt.

Als Grund für den Bau und den Betrieb eines Kernkraftwerkes nennt die iranische Regierung die Unabhängigkeit von fossilen Brennstoffen.
Russland hat versichert, dass es nicht möglich ist, mit dem Kernkraftwerk waffenfähiges Material herzustellen.

Iran bringt erstes Atomkraftwerk ans Netz - Vermischtes - Tagesschau - Schweizer Fernsehen
Umstrittenes iranisches AKW am Netz - News Ausland: Asien & Ozeanien - bazonline.ch
Iranisches Atomkraftwerk Buschehr geht teilweise ans Netz | tagesschau.de


----------



## SpiderPC (7. September 2011)

Also ich bin für Atomenergie, ok man sollte weitere Sicherheitsaspekte abchecken. Aber jetzt wieder mit Kohle anzufangen, da denkt natürlich keiner mehr dran das das Ozonloch wieder größer wird und damit auch Umweltkatastrophen wieder verstärkt provoziert werden. OK jetzt wird wieder gesagt Windräder sind toll, na ja möcht gern mal wissen wie viel Energie in Materialkosten da hinein gesteckt werden und die Wartung der Dinger kosten unmengen an Energie. lol
Irgendwie find ich keine lohnende Alternative zur Atomenergie


----------



## Hellboy29 (7. September 2011)

Eine perfekte Lösung ist leider noch nicht gefunden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

SpiderPC schrieb:


> Also ich bin für Atomenergie, ok man sollte weitere Sicherheitsaspekte abchecken. Aber jetzt wieder mit Kohle anzufangen, da denkt natürlich keiner mehr dran das das Ozonloch wieder größer wird und damit auch Umweltkatastrophen wieder verstärkt provoziert werden.



Kanns sein, dass du hier ein paar der vielflältigen Umweltkatastrophen, an die in der Tat viel zu viele nicht denken, verwechselst?



> OK jetzt wird wieder gesagt Windräder sind toll, na ja möcht gern mal wissen wie viel Energie in Materialkosten da hinein gesteckt werden und die Wartung der Dinger kosten unmengen an Energie. lol
> Irgendwie find ich keine lohnende Alternative zur Atomenergie


 
Laut Wikipedia brauchen Windkraftanlagen ca. 3-6 Monate (je nach Standort und Größe), bis sie die Energie produziert haben, die für ihre Herstellung und Aufstellung benötigt wurden. Über die gesamte Nutzung hängt der absolute Wert stark davon ab, was man so alles an Verbräuchen einfließen lässt, als Lebensdauer annimmt,... . Aber trotz großer Unterschiede im Absolutwert, bescheinigen alle Quellen, die ich spontan finde, der Windenergie eine 1,5-2,5 mal höhere Energieproduktion pro investierte Energie, als der Kernkraft (z.B. File:EROI - Ratio of Energy Returned on Energy Invested - USA.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

"lol"en könnte man hier höchstens über Unwissenheit


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. September 2011)

Tja und in dem Thema WK ist halt viel zu viel Unwissen unterwegs und die Stammtischparolen gegen WK werden immer und immer wieder in der Presse breitgetreten! Mal von den Anwohnern abgesehen, die gegen diese Anlagen protestieren und meinen das Ästhetik wichtiger ist als die Umwelt!


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

Ohne Ästhetik ist die Umwelt halt auch nichts wert.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2011)

'Ne kaputte Umwelt hat aber auch kein Ästhetik!
Erwähne nur mal das Extrembeispiel Emscher gegen einen naturbelassenen Fluss.


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

Eine mit Windrädern zugebaute Umwelt ist kaputte Umwelt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. September 2011)

Die Umwelt ist dann weniger kaputt wie New York, oder jede andere Großstadt die in Landschaft gestellt wurde vom Menschen, denn zwischen den Windkrafträdern können noch Weiden, Äcker oder Wälder wachsen und das sogar zum größeren Verhältnis als zur Grundfläche der WKA's! 

Willst du auch jede Großstadt von der Umwelt verbannen? 

PS: Wo hast du eigentlich diese Sprüche her ... von WKA-Gegner-Plakaten?


----------



## Icejester (8. September 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Die Umwelt ist dann weniger kaputt wie New York, oder jede andere Großstadt die in Landschaft gestellt wurde vom Menschen, denn zwischen den Windkrafträdern können noch Weiden, Äcker oder Wälder wachsen und das sogar zum größeren Verhältnis als zur Grundfläche der WKA's!
> 
> Willst du auch jede Großstadt von der Umwelt verbannen?



Es gibt einen prinzipiellen Unterschied zwischen Stadt und Land. Das leuchtet ein, oder?

So, und da wo Land ist, sollte möglichst wenig Stadt sein, sonst ist nachher überall ein bißchen Stadt und nirgends mehr hübsche Landschaft. Auch klar, oder?



> PS: Wo hast du eigentlich diese Sprüche her ... von WKA-Gegner-Plakaten?


 
WKA-Gegner-Plakate? Gibt's sowas? Nee, das ist schon meine eigene, tiefste Überzeugung. Für sowas brauche ich sicher keinen Vorbeter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Ohne Ästhetik ist die Umwelt halt auch nichts wert.


 
Wenn so etwas wie "Nahrung", "Wasser", "Sauerstoff" und "stabile Umgebungsparameter" für dich keinen Wert haben, kannst du ja gerne mal versuchen, eine Woche ohne auszukommen


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. September 2011)

@ Icejester

Ich denke wir sprechen hier von Umwelt?  

Das schließt alles ein! Wenn du aber meinst das eine Stadt die Umwelt nicht verschandelt oder ein Industiegelände ... dann muß ich das zwar hinnehmen, ist aber im Bezug auf Umwelt imho genauso falsch wie deine Ansicht mit den WKA's! 

Wenn Ästhetik dich im Bezug auf Umwelt interessiert, müsstest du auch gegen Stauseen sein, denn damit wird die Umwelt viel nachhaltiger geschädigt, aber bist du wahrscheinlich auch. 



> So, und da wo Land ist, sollte möglichst wenig Stadt sein, sonst ist  nachher überall ein bißchen Stadt und nirgends mehr hübsche Landschaft.  Auch klar, oder?


Was ist denn an einer WKA bitte stadtmäßig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. September 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Eine mit Windrädern zugebaute Umwelt ist kaputte Umwelt.


 
Hmm... mal überlegen... 
1. Es gibt Windkraftwerke zwischen den grünen Wiesen und sauberen Flüssen...
2. es gibt Atomkraftwerke zwischen den verseuchten Wiesen und verstrahlen Flüssen...
3. Es gibt Kohlekraftwerke zwischen den verdreckten Wiesen und abgestorbenen Flüssen...

Also.. ich bin für das erste.


----------



## MfDoom (9. September 2011)

In Zukunft wird Energie aus vielen verschiedenen Methoden erzeugt werden, nicht nur aus Windkraft. Wird jetzt nichts gemacht werden die Kosten immens sein, um einiges höher als jetzt ein bischen mehr für grüne Energiegewinnung zu bezahlen. 
Das hier mehr Leute für Atomstrom sind als dagegen ist ja echt traurig. Den Atommüll möchte aber niemand in der Nachbarschaft haben  Endlager gibt es nicht und die Zwischenlagerung (weiss man ja heute das das Zeug einfach in Löcher gekippt wurde und niemnad weiss was eigentlich genau dort unten ist. Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn) wird nicht von den Atomstromerzeugern bezahlt. Wenn man die Entsorgung auf den Atomstrom umlegen würde, wie teuer wäre Atomstrom dann? Aber das zahlt ja der brave Steuerzahler dann.. irgendwann mal..

Man musste ja die Förderung von Photovoltaikanlagen kürzen weil sie "zu teuer" wurde. Oder eher weil sie sich dadurch viel schneller als erwartet ausgebreitet hat. Unbequem für manche mächtige Lobby.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

@ConNerVos: Lass mich raten: Die Bilder hast du via Suchmaschine gefunden und einfach so hier hochgeladen bzw. stammen zumindest nicht von dir persönlich? Dann entferne sie bitte aus dem Anhang - wir erhalten nach unserem Geschmack zu viele "Hinweise" von Fotografen/anderen Websites, dass mal wieder eines ihrer Bilder bei uns im Forum hochgeladen wurde.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. September 2011)

Richtig sind nicht von mir ... wurde geändert! 

PS: Kannst du so etwas nicht alleine?  Die Zeile Begründung hätte mich genauso gut informiert! 

Was ist mit der Moderation haben die noch kein Rundschreiben über euren "Geschmack" bekommen?


----------



## MfDoom (10. September 2011)

"Eine mit Windrädern zugebaute Umwelt ist kaputte Umwelt."

Wir haben in  Deutschland nirgends unberührte Natur. Sie wurde in Jahrhundertelanger Nutzung verändert und hat sich dem Menschen angepasst so gut es geht. Das ist mit einem Vielfältigkeitsverlust einhergegangen. Was jetzt geschützt und erhalten wird ist eine Kulturlandschaft die durch den Menschen entstanden ist. Ob das jetzt so schlimm ist, darüber kann man streiten denn der Mensch ist auch Natur.


----------



## Rolk (10. September 2011)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das hier mehr Leute für Atomstrom sind als dagegen ist ja echt traurig.


 
Das darfst du nicht so ernst nehmen. Hier gab es mal einen etwas "merkwürdigen" User der mit Mehrfachaccounts die Umfrage verfälscht hat. Deshalb ist die Umfrage jetzt auch geschlossen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

Eine klare Mehrheit dagegen gab es allerdings auch vorher nicht.


----------



## Icejester (12. September 2011)

Es war immer sehr ausgeglichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. September 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine klare Mehrheit dagegen gab es allerdings auch vorher nicht.


 
Tja, da kann man mal sehen, wie "gut" die Arbeit der Regierung und der Atomlobby ist.


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

Geothermie, 90% unseres Planeten sind heißer als 1000°, wenn die Verantwortlichen in den letzten 60 Jahren nur annähernd soviel
Geld in die Forschung gesteckt hätten wie in die Nuklearforschung hätten wir heutzutage nicht diese Probleme.
Alternative Energien wie Wind, Wasser, Solar Biogas können den Bedarf einer Industrienation nicht dauerhaft befriedigen, selbst ein
guter Mix hätte auch zuviel Auswirkung auf die Umwelt.

Also, an der richtigen Stelle Löcher bohren, Dampfturbine drüber, Generator anschließen. DASS muß erforscht und entwickelt werden.
(meine ich)


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. September 2011)

Und wer garantiert, dass die Abkühlung des Erdinneren - bzw. der oberen Erdschicht; weiter bohren geht heute noch nicht - keine schädlichen Auswirkungen hat?


----------



## onslaught (16. September 2011)

Das Problem sind momentan die Erdschichten die Wasserdurchlässig/undurchlässig sind und Schichten die sich vollsaugen und sich ausdehnen, Gips z.B. Deshalb muss geforscht und entwickelt werden, wir sind 60 Jahre im Rückstand.
Tiefer bohren und Auskleidung der Bohrlöcher ist eine Herausforderung, aber Brennstäbe abfackeln um Wasser zu kochen war und ist auch eine, zumindest daß nix schiefgeht dabei.
Ich denke die Abkühlung des Erdinnern ist kein Thema, die Hitze ensteht durch die Anziehungskraft des Kerns (Druck)und dessen Rotation. Solange wird die Menscheit nicht existieren um dieses System abzukühlen.
(meine ich)


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. September 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert, dass die Abkühlung des Erdinneren - bzw. der oberen Erdschicht; weiter bohren geht heute noch nicht - keine schädlichen Auswirkungen hat?


 
Weil die Masse zu groß ist.


----------



## DarthLAX (23. November 2011)

das ist eine theorie....ich möchte nicht wissen was geschieht falls die:

a) falsch ist

und:

b) der kern wirklich abkühlt und dann evtl. sogar aufhört zu rotieren

da ist es mir lieber wir bauen KKWs die können zwar hoch gehen, aber da wissen wir wenigstens was passiert bei (und noch dazu: wir haben immer noch die sichersten KKWs der welt (!) und erdbeben bzw. tsunamis haben wir auch keine d.h. währe es besser, wenn wir die kraftwerke bauen, als temelin etc. zu zu lassen!)

mfg LAX


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Hast du eine Vorstellung davon, wie groß die Masse der Erde ist?
Ich denke nicht, denn ich hab sie nicht.
Der innere Kern ist 2000km im Durchmesser, der äußere Kerne 5000km, der Mantel dann den Rest, die Kruste ist maximal 100km dick.
Der Mensch kann bisher rund 19km tief bohren, mehr schafft er nicht.
19km sind einen Hasenschiss dagegen. 
Selbst wenn die Menschheit irgendwann mal so tief kommt, dass sie die Energie des Erdmantel anzapfen kann, hat das null Auswirkung auf den Erdkern.
Lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen Hollywoodstreifen in die Irre führen, wo ein paar Atombombenexplosionen den Erdkern wieder in Rotation versetzen können, das ist Blödsinn.


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. November 2011)

Und wie groß sind die Masse und das Volumen unserer Atmosphäre?
Und doch haben wir es in weniger als 200 Jahren geschafft, das Klima zu ändern!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

Die Masse der Atmosphäre ist extrem klein im Vergleich zur Masse der Erde. Gerade mal 1/1000000.
Und ob sich das Klima auf der Erde verändert interessiert die Erde überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und wie groß sind die Masse und das Volumen unserer Atmosphäre?
> Und doch haben wir es in weniger als 200 Jahren geschafft, das Klima zu ändern!


 
So gering, dass z.B. ihre Wärmekapazität iirc den oberen 8 m der Weltmeere entspricht. Und wir haben es nicht geschafft, ihre physischen Eigenschaften (Temperatur, Bewegung) direkt zu ändern, sondern nur ihre Chemie. Und das auch nur um 0,01%. Die sind machen sich zwar Strahlungshaushalt verdammt stark bemerkbar, aber bei Geothermie geht es allein um Wärmeenergie, nicht um die Verlagerung von Stoffen.
Ich persönlich würde mir, wenn wir wirklich exzessiv und billig Geothermie nutzen könnten, eher darüber Gedanken machen, dass die Menschheit das Energiesparen vollkommen aufgibt und in 100 Jahren soviel umsetzt, dass die Abwärme zum Problem wird, denn darüber, dass es einen nenneswerten Einfluss auf das Erdinnere hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir, wenn wir wirklich exzessiv und billig Geothermie nutzen könnten, eher darüber Gedanken machen, dass die Menschheit das Energiesparen vollkommen aufgibt und in 100 Jahren soviel umsetzt, dass die Abwärme zum Problem wird, denn darüber, dass es einen nenneswerten Einfluss auf das Erdinnere hat.


 
Heizt sich die Erde mehr auf, strahlt sie auch mehr Wärme in den Weltraum ab.
Alleine die dichtere Atmosphäre verhindert, dass die Erde die Wärme abstrahlen kann.

Schau dir die Venus an, dann weißt du was passiert, wenn die Atmosphäre zu dicht ist. Die 400° Oberflächentemperatur kommen ja nicht nur davon, dass sie Venus näher an der Sonne ist. Auf dem Merkur ist es ja "kühler" als auf der Venus, obwohl er dichter dran ist.

Deswegen mache ich mir eigentlich keine Gedanken, aber du musst die Technologie haben, um das auch effektiv nutzen zu können.
Wenn ich denke was gerade in Kanada und Alaska passiert, wäre ich begeistert, wenn Geothermie weltweit genutzt würde. 
Oder eben die Sahara mit Solaranlagen vollstellen und den Strom dann nach Europa und ganz Afrika leiten.
Dadurch könnte man das Wasser wieder recyclen, die Menschen haben dann sauberes Trinkwasser, das ist der große Knackpunkt im 21. Jahrhundert: Trinkwasser für alle.


----------



## onslaught (24. November 2011)

[/QUOTE]

da ist es mir lieber wir bauen KKWs die können zwar hoch gehen, aber da wissen wir wenigstens was passiert bei (und noch dazu: wir haben immer noch die sichersten KKWs der welt (!) und erdbeben bzw. tsunamis haben wir auch keine d.h. währe es besser, wenn wir die kraftwerke bauen, als temelin etc. zu zu lassen!)

[/QUOTE]

Jep, gute Einstellung, den ganzen radioaktiven Müll lagern wir bei solchen Leuten die diese Meinung haben im Garten. Keine Sorge, in 30 - 40 000 Jahren strahlt er nur noch halb so stark. Sind ja weltweit nur 200.000 Tonnen, jährlich kommen auch nur 12.000 Tonnen dazu, also hopp, größeren Garten kaufen.
"wir wissen was passiert" Jep. Unbewohnbar wird das Gebiet um einen havarierten Reaktor, für mindestens 100 Jahre, außer man akzeptiert relativ früh an Krebs zu sterben. Daß ist bei der Bevölkerungsdichte in Deutschland ja kein Problem.
"die sichersten Reaktoren" ist wie : "die eckigste Kugel", ja, die Erde ist eine Scheibe.
-Ironie Ende-

Ich kanns als nicht glauben was für Meinungen noch vertreten sind, nach Tschernobyl und grad jetzt nach Fukushima.


----------



## Kalmar (6. Dezember 2011)

Für mich ist Fukushima eher ein Beispiel, wie sicher die Technik ist. Man bemerke, die Reaktoren waren für ein 600fach schwächeres Erdbeben ausgelegt, haben dadurch aber kaum Schaden genommen. Auch der Tsunami hat kaum Schaden verursacht, nur eben das beschädigen der Dieselgeneratoren für Notstrom. Man muss auch beachten, dass in Fukushima mehrere Sicherheitssysteme nicht oder nur unzureichend installiert waren, zum Beispiel wäre die ganze Sache viel leichter bei installierten Wasserstoffrekombinatoren gelaufen, es hätte keine Knallgasreaktionen gegeben. Auch hätten die Notstromgeneratoren höher gebaut und besser geschützt sein müssen. In Deutschland übrigens eine Vorschrift, auch Rekombinatoren sind Pflicht.
Ich bin klar für Kernkraft, aber nicht mit veralteten Reaktoren! Deutschland hat jetzt eine Spitzentechnologie abgegeben, das ganze deutsche Know-how geht verloren und die strengsten Sicherheitsexperten haben keine direkten Bezug mehr zur Technik. Schade. Dabei gäbe es inzwischen Reaktoren (3./4. Generation), die inhärent sicher wären. Einen davon gab es schon als Forschungsreaktor in D, zwischen 1965 und 1990 wurden zwei GAUs herbeigeführt und der Reaktor lief planmäßig kalt ohne Schäden. Das hat mit Tschernobyl oder den Leichtwasserreaktoren in Fukushima nur noch wenig zu tun.


----------



## onslaught (6. Dezember 2011)

Hätte Wäre Wenn, der IST Zustand ist der einzige der zählt, und der ist nach einem GAU nicht positiv einzuschätzen.

Sichere Technik, in Fukushima, kaum Schaden, nur 100 qKm verseucht 

Von der Unmenge an Müll abgesehen, der in sich noch eine riesen Gefahr darstellt.


----------



## axel25 (6. Dezember 2011)

Und die Reaktoren sind kaum neschädigt worden: War ja auch nur ein Bruch bei vermutlich 3 von 6 Reaktoren, beziehungsweise 3 von 4 Problemfällen im Druckbehälter. Ich denke sowas geht bei einem Kernreaktor schon alleine unter extreme Beschädigung oder zerstört, zusammen mit einer Kernschmelze volkommen zerstört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fukushima eher ein Beispiel, wie sicher die Technik ist. Man bemerke, die Reaktoren waren für ein 600fach schwächeres Erdbeben ausgelegt, haben dadurch aber kaum Schaden genommen.



*no comment*



> In Deutschland übrigens eine Vorschrift, auch Rekombinatoren sind Pflicht.



Bei Prüfungen deutscher AKWs gab es bereits Fälle, in denen 2 von 3 Notstromsystemen nicht Einsatzfähig waren. Und eine flutsichere Aufstellung hilft dir auch nicht, wenn die Gefahr z.B. von Terroristen ausgeht, die einen Gastanker auf dem Fluß vor deinem AKW sprengen.




> Deutschland hat jetzt eine Spitzentechnologie abgegeben,



In der Tat. Nach meinen Recherchen ist die Asse das mit Abstand erfolgreichste Endlager für höher radioaktives Material weltweit. Wie man dieser "Spitze" der Technologie nachtrauern und sie gar als Grundlage für weiteren Einsatz sehen kann, ist mir allerdings rätselhaft.



> Dabei gäbe es inzwischen Reaktoren (3./4. Generation), die inhärent sicher wären.



Nichts anderes haben die Konstrukteure von Tschernobyl behauptet. Die Frage ist nur, wem in der Atomindustrie man irgend eine Aussage glauben kann. Vattenfall, dass sie um maximale Sicherheit bemüht sind und in Zukunft neueste Technik auf eigene Kosten nachrüsten hoffentlich nur noch Weihnachtsbäume in Flammen aufgehen? RWE, dass sie in Zukunft nicht mehr staatliche Verträge unterlaufen und Kraftwerke nicht mehr lieber ruhen lassen, als die eigenen Zusagen einzuhalten? Der iranischen Energiebehörde, dass sie in Zukunft ausschließlich Strom produzieren möchte?

Von mir aus kann der Betrieb von Kernenergie gerne weiter erlaubt werden. Unter der Bedingung, dass sich eine vertrauenswürdige Organisation (d.h. nicht Merkel&Co) darum kümmert, dass
- die Betreiber die neuesten Sicherheitsstandards nutzen
- sämtliche Vorschriften zu jeder Zeit einhalten
- bei den kleinsten Anzeichen von Fehlern alles tun, was die Sicherheit in dieser Situation steigern kann (d.h. z.B. staatliche Behörden, die ggf. Notfallmaßnahmen koordinieren müssten, nicht über die Presse informieren...)
- in der Lage sind, angemessene Entschädigung für sämtliche denkbaren Schäden zu übernehmen (= in ausreichender Höhe versichert sind)
- die gesamten Kosten für eine definitiv sichere Endlagerung mit den bislang bekannten Methoden vorfinanzieren

Ein organisierter Ausstieg hätte sich damit dann sowieso erledigt, denn alleine Punkt 1 und insbesondere 2 und vor allem 3 würden, jeder für sich, den Betrieb von Atomkraftwerken unrentabel machen.


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vattenfall, dass sie um maximale Sicherheit bemüht sind und in Zukunft neueste Technik auf eigene Kosten nachrüsten hoffentlich nur noch Weihnachtsbäume in Flammen aufgehen?


 
Backspace kaputt?


----------



## Kalmar (7. Dezember 2011)

axel25 schrieb:


> Und die Reaktoren sind kaum neschädigt worden: War ja auch nur ein Bruch bei vermutlich 3 von 6 Reaktoren, beziehungsweise 3 von 4 Problemfällen im Druckbehälter. Ich denke sowas geht bei einem Kernreaktor schon alleine unter extreme Beschädigung oder zerstört, zusammen mit einer Kernschmelze volkommen zerstört.


 
Ich meine durch den Tsunami an sich wurden die KKW-Gebäude kaum beschädigt. Die Zerstörung der Druckbehälter war eine Folge der fehlenden Sicherheitssysteme.
Insgesamt hat man 6 klare Konzeptionsfehler bei dem KKW in Fukushima. Übrigens, mit einem nachgerüsteten Filtersystem der Druckentlastung und einer Konzeption mit stärkerern Rohren wäre kaum Radioaktivität durch die Druckentlastung entwichen. Ansonsten waren die ausgetretenen radioaktiven Partikel eher ungefährlich, hauptsächlich Cäsium, Kalium und andere kurzlebige Isotope. Uran und andere schwere Elemente konnten nicht außerhalb entdeckt werden!

@ruyven: Für eine unabhängige Behörde, die die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen überprüft, wäre ich auch. Alte Technik, bei der man immer nur nachrüstet halte ich genauso verkehrstauglich wie einen alten Moskwitsch, der kaum gewartet wurde...
Aber ich bin auch dafür, die Forschung im Reaktorbereich zu verstärken und zu fördern.

Und zu 100 qkm verseucht - meinst du Tschernobyl oder Fukushima? in Fukushima ist die Radioaktivität sehr viel geringer als der Ukraine damals. Die Situation um F. kann man mit der Belastung vergleichen, die wir in Deutschland abgekriegt haben.  Auch ist man sich noch nicht klar, ob es z.B. einen Schwellenwert für eine Gefahr durch Radioaktivität gibt. So ca. 250mSv ist aus der Statistik schon mal bestimmt worden. Der Grenzwert für die Arbeiter des AKW liegen bei 20mSv!
Ich glaube durch die Medien wird die Gefahr durch Verstrahlung hochgespielt. Dabei bekommt ein Geschäftsmann, der ständig fliegt mehr ab, als ein Mitarbeiter im KKW.


----------



## onslaught (7. Dezember 2011)

> Alte Technik, bei der man immer nur nachrüstet halte ich genauso verkehrstauglich wie einen alten Moskwitsch, der kaum gewartet wurde...



Das genau ist der momentane IST-Zustand



> Ich glaube durch die Medien wird die Gefahr durch Verstrahlung hochgespielt.



Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus.



> Ansonsten waren die ausgetretenen radioaktiven Partikel eher ungefährlich, hauptsächlich Cäsium,



Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, Cäsium lagert sich in den Muskeln ein.



> Dabei bekommt ein Geschäftsmann, der ständig fliegt mehr ab, als ein Mitarbeiter im KKW.



Vlt. beim "normalen" Betrieb des KKW, aber es gab Zeiten wo die Zahl der Leukämieerkrankungen im Umkreis eines KKW drastisch höher waren als der Bundesdurchschnitt, ganz besonders waren Kinder davon betroffen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Für mich ist Fukushima eher ein Beispiel, wie sicher die Technik ist. Man bemerke, die Reaktoren waren für ein 600fach schwächeres Erdbeben ausgelegt, haben dadurch aber kaum Schaden genommen. Auch der Tsunami hat kaum Schaden verursacht, nur eben das beschädigen der Dieselgeneratoren für Notstrom.


 
Die Beschädigung der Stromversorgung ist also nur ein geringer Schaden?
Wieso sind die Reaktoren dann hochgegangen obwohl der Schaden doch wie du sagst so gering war? 

Fukushima hat gezeigt wie ausgeliefert der Mensch in Wirklichkeit ist wenn eine Naturkatastrophe passiert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Ich meine durch den Tsunami an sich wurden die KKW-Gebäude kaum beschädigt. Die Zerstörung der Druckbehälter war eine Folge der fehlenden Sicherheitssysteme.
> Insgesamt hat man 6 klare Konzeptionsfehler bei dem KKW in Fukushima.



Von denen weniger als die Hälfte vorher als Problem gesehen wurde und kein einziges als so kritisch, dass man etwas unternommen hätte. Die Listen vieler deutscher AKWs sind länger...



> Übrigens, mit einem nachgerüsteten Filtersystem der Druckentlastung und einer Konzeption mit stärkerern Rohren wäre kaum Radioaktivität durch die Druckentlastung entwichen.



Mit "diesem und jenem" könnte man immer "dieses und jenes" vermeiden. Aber zum einen ist eben "könnte". Kein AKW-Betreiber ist bereit, die Kosten für alle denkbaren Maßnahmen zu tragen. Zum anderen ist es eben "dieses und jenes". Das heißt Dinge, an die man denkt/die ggf. schon mal passiert sind. Ein System mit dem Gefahrenpotential eines AKWs muss aber explizit auch auf mit dem wortwörtlich Undenkbaren klarkommen, den es gibt immer irgend etwas, an das vorher niemand gedacht hätte.



> Ansonsten waren die ausgetretenen radioaktiven Partikel eher ungefährlich, hauptsächlich Cäsium, Kalium und andere kurzlebige Isotope.



Die sind, z.T. gerade wegen der Kurzlebigkeit, alles andere als "ungefährlich". 



> Alte Technik, bei der man immer nur nachrüstet halte ich genauso verkehrstauglich wie einen alten Moskwitsch, der kaum gewartet wurde...
> Aber ich bin auch dafür, die Forschung im Reaktorbereich zu verstärken und zu fördern.



D.h. du bist dafür, ein massen an Geld in die Forschung zu stecken, nochmal massen an Geld in regelmäßige Neubauten zu stecken, und hast scheinbar kein Konzept/keine Reaktion auf die Frage nach dem "wohin hinterher"?
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass man mit den Summen die Energieversorgung auch ganz bequem ohne Risiko und folge Probleme klären könnte?



> Und zu 100 qkm verseucht - meinst du Tschernobyl oder Fukushima?



Allein die weiter bestehende Evakuierungszone um Fukushima (20 km Radius) hat an die 600 km²...
Tschernobyl hat 100-200.000 km² kontaminiert. (Größe der weiter gesperrten Zone konnte ich nicht finden. In der Ukraine ist es ein prinzipiell ein 30 km Radius, aber den Großteil der Ladung hat eh Weißrussland abbekommen.)



> Die Situation um F. kann man mit der Belastung vergleichen, die wir in Deutschland abgekriegt haben.



Man kann auch Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen. Aber 20 km von Kraftwerk entfernt (also nicht "in Fukushima"...) wurden selbst einen Monat nach der Explosion noch über 2000 kBq/kg gemessen. Die schlimmsten Stellen in Deutschland haben, unmittelbar nachdem die Wolke von Tschernobyl runterkam, keine 100 geschafft.



> Auch ist man sich noch nicht klar, ob es z.B. einen Schwellenwert für eine Gefahr durch Radioaktivität gibt.



Es ist eigentlich ziemlich klar, dass es keinen gibt. Das Krebsrisiko ist eine rein stochastische Angelegenheit. Schon winzige Dosen Stahlung reichen aus, um Krebs auszulösen - wenn sie ihre Wirkung an der "richtigen" Stelle entfalten. Wie wahrscheinlich das ist, hängt dann von der Gesamtdosis ab, aber ab welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit man nicht mehr von "ungefährlich" spricht, ist ziemlich willkürlich.




onslaught schrieb:


> Das genau ist der momentane IST-Zustand



Schön wärs. Der IST-Zustand ist alte Technik, die NICHT nachgerüstet wird. Hat unsere verehrte Bundesregierung ausdrücklich so mit den Atomkonzernen abgehandelt, dass diese nicht zu Nachrüstungen verpflichtet werden und wenn sie es doch machen, können sie die Kosten von ihren Verpflichtungen für die Förderung erneuerbarer Energien abziehen. (Ein "Kompromiss", mit dem die Atomlobby bekanntermaßen "gut leben" konnte)


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Meiner Meinung nach ist der GAU in Fukushima eher auf mangelndes Management als auf die Naturkatastrophe zurück zu führen.
Die hatten nach dem Ausfall der Dieselgeneratoren noch für 8 Stunden Notstrom aus Akkus.
In der Zeit hätten die sicherlich - mit Hilfe des THW (oder was es in Japan an dessen Stelle auch haben mag) und/oder der Armee garantiert per Hubschrauber ein paar mobile Dieselaggregate oder Dieselpumpen heran schaffen können.
Nur: sie hätten ihr - vermeintliches oder gefühltes - Versagen eingestehen müssen.

Und dazu hat denen schlichtweg der Arsch in der Hose gefehlt, Punkt.

Oder - anders ausgedrückt: ihr Gesicht nicht zu verlieren war den Managern wichtiger als die atomare Verseuchung hunderter von Quadratkilometern der Heimat.

Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es in einem hoch industrialisierten Land wie Japan oder der BRD keine Möglichkeit geben würde, passende Generatoren oder Pumpen durch Armee oder Luftwaffe - und wenn es US-Ospreys oder -Chinooks gewesen wären - zu besorgen und heran zu schaffen.

Insoweit lässt sich natürlich darüber streiten, ob es eine Naturkatastrophe oder schlichtweg - und das ist meine Meinung - Missmanagement war.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## onslaught (7. Dezember 2011)

> Schön wärs. Der IST-Zustand ist alte Technik, die NICHT nachgerüstet wird. Hat unsere verehrte Bundesregierung ausdrücklich so mit den Atomkonzernen abgehandelt, dass diese nicht zu Nachrüstungen verpflichtet werden und wenn sie es doch machen, können sie die Kosten von ihren Verpflichtungen für die Förderung erneuerbarer Energien abziehen. (Ein "Kompromiss", mit dem die Atomlobby bekanntermaßen "gut leben" konnte)



Zumindest bekommen die Techniker jedes Jahr neue Sicherheitsschuhe.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der GAU in Fukushima eher auf mangelndes Management als auf die Naturkatastrophe zurück zu führen.
> Die hatten nach dem Ausfall der Dieselgeneratoren noch für 8 Stunden Notstrom aus Akkus.
> ...



Das Land hatte gerade einen Tsunami erlebt. Wie stellst du dir das vor?
Die Infrastruktur war kaputt. Das Telefonnetz war kaputt. Das Handynetz überlastet. Niemand wusste wo oben oder unten ist.
Denk doch mal an New Orleans und Kathrina. Das war nur eine Stadt und die USA sind daran gescheitert.
Wie soll Japan mit einem Tsunami fertig werden der einen größeren Teil lahm legt als ein Hurrican.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man es schafft, die Probleme bis in die deutschen Medien zu kommunizieren, dann hätte man es rein technisch auch schaffen können, Leute und Material ranzuholen, die einen bei ihrer Lösung hätte helfen können.
Aber das ist eben das "hätte" und "könnte", das es bei Nukleartechnik imho nicht geben darf, das aber irgendwie niemand zu verhindern weiß.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

Die Japaner deren Häuser weggespült worden haben bestimmt nicht nach den deutschen Medien geschriehen.
Die sind von selbst gekommen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi!


Threshold schrieb:


> Das Land hatte gerade einen Tsunami erlebt. Wie stellst du dir das vor?
> Die Infrastruktur war kaputt. Das Telefonnetz war kaputt. Das Handynetz überlastet. Niemand wusste wo oben oder unten ist.
> Denk doch mal an New Orleans und Kathrina. Das war nur eine Stadt und die USA sind daran gescheitert.
> Wie soll Japan mit einem Tsunami fertig werden der einen größeren Teil lahm legt als ein Hurrican.


 Ganz unrecht hast Du zwar nicht - aber vier oder fünf Stunden (auf jedem Fall weit vor dem großen Knall) nach dem Tsunami kam schon eine Verlautbarung "Alles im Griff".
Wenn _dafür_ Kommunikationsmittel da waren, dann doch wohl auch für "Wir brauchen dringend.......", meinst Du nicht?

Sie _wollten_ nur nicht "Wir brauchen dringend..." sagen.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ganz unrecht hast Du zwar nicht - aber vier oder fünf Stunden (auf jedem Fall weit vor dem großen Knall) nach dem Tsunami kam schon eine Verlautbarung "Alles im Griff".
> Wenn _dafür_ Kommunikationsmittel da waren, dann doch wohl auch für "Wir brauchen dringend.......", meinst Du nicht?


 
Das Fernsehen rennt ja nicht hin um zu helfen sondern um spektakuläre Bilder zu filmen und dabei machen die was immer dafür nötig ist.


----------



## Icejester (7. Dezember 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ganz unrecht hast Du zwar nicht - aber vier oder fünf Stunden (auf jedem Fall weit vor dem großen Knall) nach dem Tsunami kam schon eine Verlautbarung "Alles im Griff".
> Wenn _dafür_ Kommunikationsmittel da waren, dann doch wohl auch für "Wir brauchen dringend.......", meinst Du nicht?
> ...


 
Ich denke, damit kommst Du dem tatsächlichen Grund wirklich sehr nahe. Wenn man sich vor Augen führt, wie problematisch der Gesichtsverlust durch das Eingestehen von Fehlern und Versagen in der japanischen Kultur ist, wird man sehr schnell zu dem Schluß kommen, daß ein Hilferuf auch im Angesicht großer sich anbahnender Unglücke wahrscheinlich immer sehr spät - und oft auch zu spät - abgesetzt werden wird.


----------



## Rolk (7. Dezember 2011)

Also wer Fukushima aufmerksam verfolgt hat, hat sehr schnell den Eindruck gewonnen das die Betreiber selbst nicht wussten was in ihren Reaktoren abgeht. Wie lange hat es noch mal gedauert bis die Kernschmelzen bemerkt und zugegeben wurden?


----------



## onslaught (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die Technik ist ein Risikofaktor, die Unberechenbarkeit der Natur der nächste, der größte m.M. nach der Mensch.


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also wer Fukushima aufmerksam verfolgt hat, hat sehr schnell den Eindruck gewonnen das die Betreiber selbst nicht wussten was in ihren Reaktoren abgeht. Wie lange hat es noch mal gedauert bis die Kernschmelzen bemerkt und zugegeben wurden?


 
Tepko hatte Angst davor dass die Aktienkurse in den Keller rauschen wenn sie zugeben müssten dass sie keine Ahnung haben was wirklich passiert und daher haben sie verschleiert ohne Ende.
Das gleiche hat BP bei Deepwater Horizon gemacht und genau das gleiche würden auch deutsche Betreiber von AKW machen wenn es hier zum Gau kommen sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2011)

Das machen die nicht nur bei GAUs, guck dir Vattenfall/Krümmel oder Biblis/RWE an. Soviel-schweigen-wie-das-Gesetz-zulässt-oder-auch-ein-bißchen-mehr ist Standard. Deswegen sage ich ja: Sichere Reaktoren sind kein unlösbares Problem der Nuklearindustrie. Aber Leute, die sie auch tatsächlich bauen und betreiben, die sind es. Und die Müllentsorgung ist es eben auch...


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Dezember 2011)

besser strahlenden schrott - den kann man, sofern man ihn trocken lagert lang genug "weg-schließen" - als diese ganzen abgase von anderen groß-kraftwerken (ich glaube nämlich immer noch net, das der GANZE ENERGIEBEDARF einer INDUSTRIENATION von erneuerbaren energien gedeckt werden kann) die man im moment nicht ganz ausfiltern kann (und d.h. immer noch die ozonschicht ruinieren)

d.h. ich bin immer noch für Kern-Energie (egal ob spaltung oder fusion - sicher das eine währe vll besser, aber funktioniert immer noch net so ganz) sofern die regeln die wir haben beachtet werden (was sie ja wurden - wüsste nicht das ein AKW stillgelegt wurde bzw. ne betreiberfirma zu machen hätte müssen, weil sie beschissen hätte)

und - ich wiederhole mich zwar - lieber unsere AKW (auch die ganz alten) als TEMELIN an der grenze, was eigentlich nur ein verbesserter reaktor typ-tschernobyl ist (der sogar mit ursprünglich nicht vorgesehener technik (soweit ich weiß aus USA) fertig gebaut wurde, von dem niemand weiß ob die systeme im falle einer katastrope wirklich zusammen funktionieren...

mfg LAX
ps: falls es wirklich möglich sein sollte, ein land (unserer größe und industrialisierung) mit reinem "öko"-Strom zu versorgen, dann können von mir aus die kern-energie-meiler eingemottet werden - aber nicht vorher....und mit versorgt werden meine ich eine wirklich durchgehende versorgung nicht ein paar stunden/minuten strom hier, ein paar minuten/stunde da (d.h. fluktuationen im netz) etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2011)

Es ist möglich. Den Teil, den wir bislang aus der Kernenergie beziehen, durch erneuerbare zu ersetzen, ist sogar bequem ohne bedenkliche Eingriffe in die Landschaft oder fragwürdig ineffiziente (z.B. Solarzellen an eher schattigen Standorten, wo sie nur wenig Energie liefern) Projekte machbar. Nur: Solange Geld in die Atomenergie bzw. an deren Befürworter wandert, fehlen die nötigen Mittel.

Und wo wir gerade bei denen sind: Wenn du Atommüll "lange genug" wegschließen willst, dann muss das auch irgendwer bezahlen. Und das wird sicherlich um ein vielfaches teurer, als auf Hochindustrialisierung zu verzichten. (Was finden Leute eigentlich immer an Fabriken so toll?)


----------



## Kalmar (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd gern mal wissen, mit welcher erneuerbaren Methode du Energie gewinnen willst?
Solar gibst du schon zu - ineffizient
Wind - nur sequenzielle stromgewinnung, Vogelhecksler
Wasser - Kapazität schon fast erreicht
Bio - Gefahr der Monokulturen, hoher Einsatz von Diesel und Dünger

Und von allen ist nur die Wasserverstromung wirtschaftlich rentabel und damit vergleichsweise teuer wie Kohle, Gas oder Kern.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Solar gibst du schon zu - ineffizient
> Wind - nur sequenzielle stromgewinnung, Vogelhecksler
> Wasser - Kapazität schon fast erreicht
> Bio - Gefahr der Monokulturen, hoher Einsatz von Diesel und Dünger



Atom - Gefahr der Verstrahlung ganzer Landstriche

Was wiegt wohl schwerer?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Solar gibst du schon zu - ineffizient



Nicht an geeigneten Standorten. Die sind in Deutschland nicht sooo häufig, wie man möchte, reichen aber für einige Prozent des Gesamtstromverbrauches. Schön an solar ist zudem, dass die Leistung z.T. kausal antizyklisch zu Wind läuft und dass es niemand wegen einem 10 cm dickeren, anders gefärbten Dach von Landschaftsbeeinträchtigung spricht.
Was definitiv sehr viel Sinn macht, ist Solarthermie für Heizung und Warmwasserbereitung. Beides Punkte, die afaik über 25% des deutschen Primärverbrauches ausmachen, die aber bei verfügbaren Isolations- und Kollektortechniken 100% unnötig sind.



> Wind - nur sequenzielle stromgewinnung, Vogelhecksler



Keine Ahnung, was "nur sequenzielle stromgewinnung" ist, aber die Vogelschlagproblematik hat sich als weitaus geringer, als befürchtet erwiesen. Man sollte die Dinger vielleicht nicht gerade neben wichtigen Rastgebieten aufstellen - aber da es in Deutschland ja eh kaum unberührte Natur gibt  , ist das keine große Einschränkung. Auf alle Fälle hat Wind hierzulande mit Abstand das größte Potential pro Euro.



> Wasser - Kapazität schon fast erreicht



Jein. Bei großen Stauanlagen sicherlich, aber bei klein und kleinst Kraftwerken gäbe es noch ein bißchen was zu holen - z.T. sogar recht billig und mit Sekundärnutzen. Denn Wasserkraft war bis zur Industrialisierung vermutlich die wichtigste Quelle mechanischer Energie in Deutschland und viele der alten Mühlanlagen sind in Teilen noch erhalten (müssen aus Denkmalschutzgründen z.T. eh gepflegt werden) und stellen, in restaurierter Form, beliebte Ausflugsziele dar.

Wellenkraft in der Nordsee sollte man meiner Meinung auch im Auge behalten, könnte man ggf. gut mit Offshore-Windkraft kombinieren. Bei fortschreitender Entwicklung könnten stellenweise auch Gezeitenströmungskraftwerke sehr effektiv abwarten. (aber in Anbetracht der hohen Sedimentlasten sollen die erstmal an einfacheren Standorten ihre Haltbarkeit beweisen, zumal es vermutlich viel Streit mit der Schiffahrt um die z.T. knappen tieferen Stellen geht)



> Bio - Gefahr der Monokulturen, hoher Einsatz von Diesel und Dünger



Jein. Monokultur und Dünger ließen sich relativ leicht vermeiden, denn prinzipiell kann alles verwertet werden - eine sehr wertvolle Option, denn derzeit gibt es zwischen ökologisch wertvollen Brachflächen und Monokulturen nur wenig extensive Alternativen. Der Energieverbrauch in der Landwirtschaft ist allerdings stark verbesserungswürdig, das stimmt, und das Potential flüssiger/gasförmiger Biotreibstoffe unter dem Gesichtspunkt der globalen Nahrungssituation und der extremen Flächennnutzung in Deutschland so gering, dass es imho nicht für die stationäre Energieversorgung eingeplant werden kann.
Was aber noch recht viel Potential hat, ist deutsches Holz bei der Wärmeproduktion. (wo aber, siehe oben, eigentlich kaum Bedarf bestehen sollte)



> Und von allen ist nur die Wasserverstromung wirtschaftlich rentabel und damit vergleichsweise teuer wie Kohle, Gas oder Kern.


 
Windkraft ist schon lange über die ±0 Schwelle hinaus, die Aufstellungen werden auch nur noch gering subventioniert. Selbst Offshore-Anlagen dürften, über ihre Lebensdauer hinweg (Langzeitstudien fehlen, weil man ja lange Zeit gepennt und nichts gemacht hat ), klar einen Gewinn einfahren. Davon abgesehen bin ich kein Energiekonzern, der andere ausbeuten kann, und betrachte das somit gesamtheitlich. 

Somit aus meiner Sicht Atomstrom die definitiv die teuerste Energieform:
_edit: sorry für den langen text. aber mir hängt das märchen vom "billigen" strom einfach zum halse raus_

- extrem kostspieliege Entwicklung. Bei Fission weitesgehend abgeschlossen, bei Fusion noch voll am laufen. Ich hatte hier mal ausgerechnet, wieviel WKA-Leistung man allein mit dem Geld für den ITER aufstellen könnte und es war iirc mehr, als sich derzeit AKWs in Deutschland am Netz befinden.

- sehr teurer Bau. In Schweden dürfen wieder AKWs gebaut werden, aber ohne staatliche Förderung hat kein Konzern mehr Interesse daran, weil es sich nicht lohnt. Der finnische EPR (als afaik modernstes AKW der Welt - aber mitlerweile schon wieder hinter den neuesten Sicherheitskonzepten, von denen AKW-Befürworter gerne ausgehen) wird, wenn die Baukostenprognosen weiter so ansteigen, wie bisher, zum Zeitpunkt seiner Fertigstellung die 7 Milliarden Marke knacken. Dafür gibts dann 1,6 GW, macht über 4300 € pro kW. Windkraftanlagen in Deutschland liegen, laut wiki bei um die 1500 € pro kW, weltweit bei unter 1000 € (wobei das auf die Aufstellungskosten in Deutschland zurückzuführen und somit nicht übertragbar sein könnte). Zugegeben: Eine Windkraftanlage bringt die angegebene Leistung nur einen Teil der Zeit. Aber abgesehen davon, dass die deutschen Atromkraftwerke in den letzten Jahren auch z.T. sehr lange Stillstandszeiten hatten, reicht es der WKA bei diesem Preisverhältniss, wenn sie im Schnitt 1/3 ihrer Nennleistung bringt, also 2800 Volllaststunden im Jahr. Laut wiki sind im deutschen Binnenland 2000 zu erreichen, Offshore 3800.
Wohlgemerkt: Das sind nur die Anschaffungskosten. Wenn man noch Betriebskosten und Brennstoffkosten mit einrechnet, sind AKWs definitiv teurer.
Und WKAs werden von Jahr zu Jahr mit steigenden Größen und Stückzahlen billiger.

- relativ teurer Betrieb: AKWs sind hochgefährlich und hochkomliziert und erfordern entsprechend hoch ausgebildete Spezialisten in großer Zahl, Teile in hoher Qualität,... . Gut: Kann man sich z.T. auch sparen und machen Atomkonzerne auch gerne - DAS sollte aber nicht Grundlage der Rechnung, sondern strafbar sein. Die Entwicklung der Brennstoffpreise ist auch eine recht fragwürdige Angelegenheit.

- sehr teurer Abriss: Muss man wohl nicht erklären - auch AKWs sind irgendwann mal abgenutzt. Dann kann man sich nochmal 30 Jahre länger laufen lassen , aber irgendwann müssen sie weg. Und das ist keine einfache Aufgabe. (gilt übrigens auch für Fusionsreaktoren! Da ggf. sogar schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit, wie weiter vorne in diesem Thread diskutiert wurde, denn so ganz weiß noch niemand, wie ein Reaktor der starken Neutronenstrahlung über Jahrzehnte standhalten können soll)

- eeeextreeeeeeeeeeeeeem teure Entsorgung: Gorleben hat bislang iirc 1,8 Milliarden gekostet und lagert genau 0 g Atommüll dauerhaft und hoffentlich auch nicht mehr wesentlich mehr kurzfristig. Allein der Rückbau der Asse wird auf 3,7 Milliarden geschätzt. Schacht Konrad wird derzeit auf 1,6 Milliarden beziffert und ist nicht für stark strahlende Abfälle geeignet. Das ist, !WELTWEIT! auch kein einziger anderer Standort. Das beste, was wir haben, sind Castoren, die in gut gesicherten Hallen eine Million Jahre aufbewahrt werden. Man brauch gar nicht darüber diskutieren, was in dieser Zeit alles für Probleme auftreten könnten. Allein die Aufrechnung des Stundenlohns der Wachleute dürfte klarstellen, dass AKWs gar nicht soviel Geld einbringen können, wie man heute zurücklegen müsste, um sie vollständig zu finanzieren.

- unkalkulierbare politische Kosten: Nordkorea. Iran. Pakistan. Die Liste kann man ggf. noch fortsetzen, vor allen Dingen wird man sie aber in Zukunft sehr weit fortsetzen können, wenn es weiterhin zum normalsten der Welt gehört, dass sich jeder halbwegs industrialisierte Staat eine Nuklearindustrie zulegt. Die politischen Spannungen die darausresultieren und die Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden und die Gesundheit 100ter Millionen Menschen kann man wohl nur unschwer in € ausdrücken - aber dass er es nicht wert ist, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


Ähnliche, weniger drastische Folgekostenrechnungen lassen sich auch für Gas und Ölkraftwerke aufstellen. Auch hier werden z.B. Umweltschäden durch die Förderung und die politischen Konsequenzen ignoriert. (Dabei wird quasi die gesamte heutige Russlandpolitik sowie die Politik gegenüber dem nahen und mittleren Osten seit über einem halben Jahrhundert von fossilen Brennstoffen dominiert. Darunter eine ganze Reihe der übelsten Menschenrechtsverletzungen und teuersten Kriege.) Von den Folgen des Klimawandels ganz zu schweigen.

Bezieht man all diese Auswirkungen mit ein, dann sind Atom, Gas und Öl (und z.T. auch Kohle - wobei die immerhin kein Politikum ist und die direkten Umweltschäden lokal und zeitlich begrenzt sind) ganz sicher nicht billig. Und auch nicht billiger. Sondern z.T. sehr, sehr, sehr viel teurer, als erneubare.
Das Unternehmen das anders sehen, liegt nur an der direkten und/oder indirekten Unterstützung durch den Staat, d.h. weil wir es denen bezahlen. So müssen die Unternehmen aus obiger, langer Liste quasi nur die Betriebskosten und einen Teil der Baukosten tragen. Alles andere kriegen sie von Merkel, Rösler & Co geschenkt - und wenn man was geschenkt kriegt, dann lohnt es sich halt. Blöd, dass diese Geschenke anderen Leuten gestohlen werden müssen. U.a. auch uns.


----------



## Kalmar (12. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht an geeigneten Standorten. Die sind in Deutschland nicht sooo häufig, wie man möchte, reichen aber für einige Prozent des Gesamtstromverbrauches. Schön an solar ist zudem, dass die Leistung z.T. kausal antizyklisch zu Wind läuft und dass es niemand wegen einem 10 cm dickeren, anders gefärbten Dach von Landschaftsbeeinträchtigung spricht.
> Was definitiv sehr viel Sinn macht, ist Solarthermie für Heizung und Warmwasserbereitung. Beides Punkte, die afaik über 25% des deutschen Primärverbrauches ausmachen, die aber bei verfügbaren Isolations- und Kollektortechniken 100% unnötig sind.


Um die zur Erzeugung notwendige Strommenge zu gewinnen muss man eine Solarzelle ca. 8Jahre stehen haben. Geeignete Standorte gibt es bei uns nahezu gar nicht. Deshalb rentieren sich die Module ja erst durch die enorme Subvention durch uns, was wir dann in der EEG-Umlage wiederfinden - ca. 20% vom Strompreis. Solarthermie kann sinnvoll sein, allerdings gibt es darüber genügend Reportagen, die über den geringen Nutzen und dem Betrug mit solchen Anlagen berichten.


> Keine Ahnung, was "nur sequenzielle stromgewinnung" ist, aber die Vogelschlagproblematik hat sich als weitaus geringer, als befürchtet erwiesen. Man sollte die Dinger vielleicht nicht gerade neben wichtigen Rastgebieten aufstellen - aber da es in Deutschland ja eh kaum unberührte Natur gibt  , ist das keine große Einschränkung. Auf alle Fälle hat Wind hierzulande mit Abstand das größte Potential pro Euro.


Mit sequenziell meine ich, dass nur bei Wind Strom erzeugt wird und das ist eben nicht immer dann, wenn man ihn braucht. Bei guter Windlage kommt es vor, dass soviel produziert wird, dass wir den Strom lustig an unsere Nachbarn verteilen, und das mit einem Negativpreis...Noch dazu kommt, dass eine bestimmte Windstärke von Nöten ist, damit die Nennleistung erzielt wird, weht der Wind halb so stark, bekommt man nur noch 1/8tel der Leistung, da die Windstärke in der 3.Potenz eingeht, weht der Wind viel stärker, muss abgestellt werden, da ein Generatorschaden droht. Und wegen Natur - unser Naturschutzgesetz wird für die WKAs aufgeweicht, damit man auch in der seltenen unberührten Natur noch welche bauen kann. Wegen den Vogelschlag, jährlich werden tausende Tiere durch die WKAs getötet, darunter vom aussterben bedrohte Greifvögel, die meisten Kadaver findet man gar nicht und tauchen dann auch nicht in oft genannten Studien auf.
Die größte Gefahr sehe ich aber immer noch durch eine Überlastung des Stromnetzes bei plötzlich überregional aufflauen des Windes. Folge wäre dann Stromausfall, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür wird mit jedem gebauten WKA größer.



> Jein. Bei großen Stauanlagen sicherlich, aber bei klein und kleinst Kraftwerken gäbe es noch ein bißchen was zu holen - z.T. sogar recht billig und mit Sekundärnutzen. Denn Wasserkraft war bis zur Industrialisierung vermutlich die wichtigste Quelle mechanischer Energie in Deutschland und viele der alten Mühlanlagen sind in Teilen noch erhalten (müssen aus Denkmalschutzgründen z.T. eh gepflegt werden) und stellen, in restaurierter Form, beliebte Ausflugsziele dar.
> 
> Wellenkraft in der Nordsee sollte man meiner Meinung auch im Auge behalten, könnte man ggf. gut mit Offshore-Windkraft kombinieren. Bei fortschreitender Entwicklung könnten stellenweise auch Gezeitenströmungskraftwerke sehr effektiv abwarten. (aber in Anbetracht der hohen Sedimentlasten sollen die erstmal an einfacheren Standorten ihre Haltbarkeit beweisen, zumal es vermutlich viel Streit mit der Schiffahrt um die z.T. knappen tieferen Stellen geht)


Wie schon gesagt, Wasserkraft ist ok, aber die Gefahren sollte man auch nicht verschweigen. In China gab es einen Dammbruch in den 80ern, der dem Westen komplett verschwiegen worden ist, dabei kamen mehr Menschen um, als bei der Katastrophe von Tschernobyl.


> Jein. Monokultur und Dünger ließen sich relativ leicht vermeiden, denn prinzipiell kann alles verwertet werden - eine sehr wertvolle Option, denn derzeit gibt es zwischen ökologisch wertvollen Brachflächen und Monokulturen nur wenig extensive Alternativen. Der Energieverbrauch in der Landwirtschaft ist allerdings stark verbesserungswürdig, das stimmt, und das Potential flüssiger/gasförmiger Biotreibstoffe unter dem Gesichtspunkt der globalen Nahrungssituation und der extremen Flächennnutzung in Deutschland so gering, dass es imho nicht für die stationäre Energieversorgung eingeplant werden kann.
> Was aber noch recht viel Potential hat, ist deutsches Holz bei der Wärmeproduktion. (wo aber, siehe oben, eigentlich kaum Bedarf bestehen sollte)


Es kann nur alles verwertet werden, wenn die Anlage auch darauf ausgelegt ist und man die richtigen Organismen benutzt. Gefahr sehe ich hier zusätzlich noch, dass man ein Bioreaktor hat, bei dem man nicht weiß, welche Bakterien vorhanden sind und wie hoch genetische Modulation ist. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass dort gefährliche Erreger entstehen. Noch ein kleiner Aspekt: Was macht man mit dem übrigbleibenden "Mist", zum Felder düngen ist das zu viel!


> Windkraft ist schon lange über die ±0 Schwelle hinaus, die Aufstellungen werden auch nur noch gering subventioniert. Selbst Offshore-Anlagen dürften, über ihre Lebensdauer hinweg (Langzeitstudien fehlen, weil man ja lange Zeit gepennt und nichts gemacht hat ), klar einen Gewinn einfahren. Davon abgesehen bin ich kein Energiekonzern, der andere ausbeuten kann, und betrachte das somit gesamtheitlich.


Hier mal ein paar Aspekte: bei neuen wird selten höhere werdende Wartungskosten mitberechnet, die Offshore-WKAs haben viel höheren Wartungsaufwand, als vorher vermutet und sind damit teurer als gedacht.
Wo kommen die WKAs her? Hauptsächlich China. Wieviel Menschen sterben dort bei der Förderung von Neodymium?[/quote]



> Zugegeben: Eine Windkraftanlage bringt die angegebene Leistung nur einen Teil der Zeit.


Wenn wir mal mit rechnen, dass sie in 1/4 der Zeit Strom erzeugt, dann heißt dass immernoch, dass auch die Kosten vervierfacht werden müssen! Da steht die Kernkraft gar nicht so doof da, die liefert 97% der Zeit Energie.
Bitte beachtet hier, dass es ein Unterschied zwischen kW und kWh gibt! Die WKAs können 20 000MW haben, aber trotzdem bei keinem Wind nur 0kWh bringen...
A propos Betriebskosten, die sind bei WKAs noch gar nicht eingerechnet. Je älter eine Anlage, desto höher auch die Wartungskosten. Das Risiko des Ausfalls der WKA noch nicht eingerechnet.

Entsorgung: ein Problem, aber nicht unlösbar! Man arbeitet in mehreren Ländern an der s.g. Transmutation, d.h. Umwandlung von strahlenden Isotopen in neutrale. Würde heißen, dass man den strahlenden Müll erheblich verringern kann.
Bei neueren Reaktormodellen entsteht nicht mehr soviel Müll. Bei manchen nur noch 1% im Vergleich zu den alten Leichtwasserreaktoren. Zudem gibt es Konzepte, dass Reaktoren den Atommüll selber nutzen(von alten Reaktoren) und so noch verstromen können.



> - unkalkulierbare politische Kosten: Nordkorea. Iran. Pakistan. Die Liste kann man ggf. noch fortsetzen, vor allen Dingen wird man sie aber in Zukunft sehr weit fortsetzen können, wenn es weiterhin zum normalsten der Welt gehört, dass sich jeder halbwegs industrialisierte Staat eine Nuklearindustrie zulegt. Die politischen Spannungen die darausresultieren und die Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden und die Gesundheit 100ter Millionen Menschen kann man wohl nur unschwer in € ausdrücken - aber dass er es nicht wert ist, sollte eigentlich klar sein.


Und wenn wir unsere Reaktoren abschalten, ist die Gefahr in Iran usw. geringer? Neuere Modelle lassen übrigens kein Plutonium mehr entstehen, also nicht für Waffen nutzbar. Wir machen den Fehler, nicht weiterzuforschen. Wer sagt denn, dass die Gefahr durch Isotope endgültig ist? Es gibt etliche Beispiele, wo man gängige Meinungen revidieren musste.



> Ähnliche, weniger drastische Folgekostenrechnungen lassen sich auch für Gas und Ölkraftwerke aufstellen. Auch hier werden z.B. Umweltschäden durch die Förderung und die politischen Konsequenzen ignoriert.


Ich glaube man kann ganz ähnliche Rechnungen für sämtliche erneuerbare machen. Und Umweltschäden - bei der Herstellung von Solarzellen, WKAs werden vor allem in China ganze Landstriche vergiftet und die Menschen versäucht. Aber stimmt ja, bei den erneuerbaren gehts ja darum unser Land sauber zu machen, China ist da ganz weit weg und unser Beitrag wird ganz weggeschwiegen.



> Bezieht man all diese Auswirkungen mit ein, dann sind Atom, Gas und Öl (und z.T. auch Kohle - wobei die immerhin kein Politikum ist und die direkten Umweltschäden lokal und zeitlich begrenzt sind) ganz sicher nicht billig. Und auch nicht billiger. Sondern z.T. sehr, sehr, sehr viel teurer, als erneubare.


Natürlich fällt da auch Schiefergas mit rein, der neue Feind der Grünen. Dabei ist die Technik genial und würde uns saubere Energie liefern. Meine Meinung zu Klimawandel - menschengemacht gibts nicht.



> Das Unternehmen das anders sehen, liegt nur an der direkten und/oder indirekten Unterstützung durch den Staat, d.h. weil wir es denen bezahlen. So müssen die Unternehmen aus obiger, langer Liste quasi nur die Betriebskosten und einen Teil der Baukosten tragen. Alles andere kriegen sie von Merkel, Rösler & Co geschenkt - und wenn man was geschenkt kriegt, dann lohnt es sich halt. Blöd, dass diese Geschenke anderen Leuten gestohlen werden müssen. U.a. auch uns.


*Ironie an* Das ist bei den EE ganz anders, da wirds den reichen genommen und den Armen(uns) gegeben. *Ironie aus* Durch die hohen Subventionen bezahlen die Armen den Reichen die EE-Anlagen und deren Renditen. Und im Vergleich zu den Unternehmen werden dafür keine Steuern gezahlt!
Und für jeden, der mal was lesen will: http://www.eike-klima-energie.eu/uploads/media/Dreizehn_und_zwei_Energiewendemaerchen_3gendg.pdf


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Um die zur Erzeugung notwendige Strommenge zu gewinnen muss man eine Solarzelle ca. 8Jahre stehen haben. Geeignete Standorte gibt es bei uns nahezu gar nicht.



Selbst wenn die 8 Jahre stimmen, Solaranlagen halten mindestens 20 Jahre. Das Solaranlagen bei uns nur ein ergänzender Faktor sein können ist klar, aber wer sagt denn das der Solar/Thermalstrom im eigenen Land produziert werden muss? Wenn Merkel und Co. die 10. Ölpipeline durchdrücken die uns aus dem hintersten Russland Öl liefert, warum kann es dann nicht auch mal eine Stromleitung sein die uns aus Marokko Strom liefert?



> Deshalb rentieren sich die Module ja erst durch die enorme Subvention durch uns, was wir dann in der EEG-Umlage wiederfinden - ca. 20% vom Strompreis.


Subventioniert wir heutzutage praktisch alles. Das gilt auch für Atomkraft. Das fängt bei der Übernahme der Forschungskosten durch den Staat und massiv zinsverbilligte Kredite für den Bau der AKWs an und hört damit auf das wir die Steuerzahler den Rückbau der AKWs und die Endlagerung bezahlen dürfen. 



> Bei guter Windlage kommt es vor, dass soviel produziert wird, dass wir den Strom lustig an unsere Nachbarn verteilen, und das mit einem Negativpreis...Noch dazu kommt, dass eine bestimmte Windstärke von Nöten ist, damit die Nennleistung erzielt wird, weht der Wind halb so stark, bekommt man nur noch 1/8tel der Leistung, da die Windstärke in der 3.Potenz eingeht, weht der Wind viel stärker, muss abgestellt werden, da ein Generatorschaden droht.


Nicht umsonst müssen geeignet WKA Standorte gewisse Auflagen erfüllen und die minimum benötigte Windstärke wird auf solchen Standorten die meiste Zeit erreicht. 



> Und wegen Natur - unser Naturschutzgesetz wird für die WKAs aufgeweicht, damit man auch in der seltenen unberührten Natur noch welche bauen kann. Wegen den Vogelschlag, jährlich werden tausende Tiere durch die WKAs getötet, darunter vom aussterben bedrohte Greifvögel, die meisten Kadaver findet man gar nicht und tauchen dann auch nicht in oft genannten Studien auf.


Das gilt für alle industriellen Grossprojekte und nicht exclusiv für WKAs. Sobald viel Geld im Spiel ist wird das Naturschutzgesetz aufgeweicht.



> Die größte Gefahr sehe ich aber immer noch durch eine Überlastung des Stromnetzes bei plötzlich überregional aufflauen des Windes. Folge wäre dann Stromausfall, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür wird mit jedem gebauten WKA größer.


Bisher hatte man das problemlos im Griff indem man die Kohlekraftwerke entsprechend gedrosselt hat. Der längst überfällige Netzausbau würde auch weiter entschärfen. 



> Wie schon gesagt, Wasserkraft ist ok, aber die Gefahren sollte man auch nicht verschweigen. In China gab es einen Dammbruch in den 80ern, der dem Westen komplett verschwiegen worden ist, dabei kamen mehr Menschen um, als bei der Katastrophe von Tschernobyl.


Also bei Tschernobyl sind laut Opferverbände alleine in Russland, Weissrussland und der Ukraine mindestens 100000 Menschen an den Spätfolgen gestorben. Diese Zahlen kann man nicht einfach wegwischen, nur weil in China wegen Pfusch am Bau ein Damm gebrochen ist.



> Es kann nur alles verwertet werden, wenn die Anlage auch darauf ausgelegt ist und man die richtigen Organismen benutzt. Gefahr sehe ich hier zusätzlich noch, dass man ein Bioreaktor hat, bei dem man nicht weiß, welche Bakterien vorhanden sind und wie hoch genetische Modulation ist. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass dort gefährliche Erreger entstehen.


Diese Gefahr besteht bisher wohl eher in schlechten Holywood Filmen und nicht in der Realität. Da müsstest du ja jeden Misthaufen unter Karantäne stellen, schlieslich könnten sich ja über Jahrzente gefährliche Keime entwickeln.



> Noch ein kleiner Aspekt: Was macht man mit dem übrigbleibenden "Mist", zum Felder düngen ist das zu viel!


Wieso sollte das zu viel sein? Im Optimalfall bringt man das wieder aus was vorher dem Boden entzogen wurde. Eine wundersame Vermehrung findet ganz sicher nicht statt.



> Hier mal ein paar Aspekte: bei neuen wird selten höhere werdende Wartungskosten mitberechnet, die Offshore-WKAs haben viel höheren Wartungsaufwand, als vorher vermutet und sind damit teurer als gedacht.
> Wo kommen die WKAs her? Hauptsächlich China. Wieviel Menschen sterben dort bei der Förderung von Neodymium?


Das kommt vor bei neuen Technologien und wird sich mit zunehmender Erfahrung verbessern. Neodymium wird im Tagebau gefördert. Keine Ahnung wieviele Menschen dabei sterben, aber mit Sicherheit weit weniger wie unter Tage.



> Wenn wir mal mit rechnen, dass sie in 1/4 der Zeit Strom erzeugt, dann heißt dass immernoch, dass auch die Kosten vervierfacht werden müssen!


Auf einem Standort wo eine WKA nur 1/4 der Zeit laufen wird, würde der Bau erst gar nicht genehmigt werden.



> Da steht die Kernkraft gar nicht so doof da, die liefert 97% der Zeit Energie.


Falsch. AKWs müssen bei niedrigem Wasserstand der Flüsse regelmässig ihre Leistung massiv herunterfahren, weil das Kühlwasser nicht ausreicht.



> Bitte beachtet hier, dass es ein Unterschied zwischen kW und kWh gibt! Die WKAs können 20 000MW haben, aber trotzdem bei keinem Wind nur 0kWh bringen...
> A propos Betriebskosten, die sind bei WKAs noch gar nicht eingerechnet. Je älter eine Anlage, desto höher auch die Wartungskosten. Das Risiko des Ausfalls der WKA noch nicht eingerechnet.


Das kann man 1:1 auf AKWs ummünzen.



> Entsorgung: ein Problem, aber nicht unlösbar! Man arbeitet in mehreren Ländern an der s.g. Transmutation, d.h. Umwandlung von strahlenden Isotopen in neutrale. Würde heißen, dass man den strahlenden Müll erheblich verringern kann.
> Bei neueren Reaktormodellen entsteht nicht mehr soviel Müll. Bei manchen nur noch 1% im Vergleich zu den alten Leichtwasserreaktoren. Zudem gibt es Konzepte, dass Reaktoren den Atommüll selber nutzen(von alten Reaktoren) und so noch verstromen können.


Bisher ist das alles nichts als heisse Luft.


So, jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr. Der Thread ist nicht umsonst so lang, eigentlich wurde alles schon zig mal gesagt.


----------



## Kalmar (12. Dezember 2011)

nur kurz, weil ich kaum Zeit hab, bei dem besagten Dammbruch in China starben geschätzt 200 000. Genaue Zahlen gibts von der Regierung nicht, da der "Unfall" bis in die 90er verschwiegen wurde, passierte 1975.
und auch noch kurz zu dem WKAs, die nur 1/4 der Zeit Strom liefern: Bitte mal nachrechnen - die von ruyven genannten 2000 Windstunden ergeben halt mal nur ein viertel vom Jahr...


----------



## Rolk (12. Dezember 2011)

Also mir reichen die "gesicherten" 100000 Tode von Tschernobyl, gerade  wenn man bedenkt das das eine extrem dünn besiedelte Gegend ist. 

Was die 2000 Windstunden angeht ist das ein gutes Beispiel das in  Wikipedia auch nicht alles stimmt bzw. aktuell ist. Wir hatten hier mal einen User (jetzt Gast xxxxx) der weiter vorne im Thread ganz andere Zahlen genannt hat und der musste es wissen, er stellt die WKAs beruflich auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Um die zur Erzeugung notwendige Strommenge zu gewinnen muss man eine Solarzelle ca. 8Jahre stehen haben. Geeignete Standorte gibt es bei uns nahezu gar nicht.



Laut einer Regierungsstudie von 2004 (Seite 35 obe. Man beachte übrigens, dass unser derzeitiger "Umwelt"minister diese Studie nicht mehr auf der Seite seines Ministeriums hat, obwohl das Archiv bis vor ihre Veröffentlichung zurück reicht...) reichen die Flächen auf Gebäuden, etc. (d.h. ohne kritikwürdige Freiflächenanlagen!) für 25% unseres Strombedarfes. Wenn das deiner Meinung nach "nahezu gar nichts" ist, dann bitte ich dich darum, in Zukunft auch bei einem sofortigen Verzicht von Atomkraft (d.h. 24% des Verbrauches) von "nahezu keiner Verringerung der Stromproduktion" zu sprechen.
Und falls dir die Zahlen zu alt sind: Bis 2020 werden 15% für möglich gehalten. (mehr als Erdgas)



> Deshalb rentieren sich die Module ja erst durch die enorme Subvention



Ich denke, ich hab oft genug daraufhin gewiesen, dass Energie imho in Deutschland zu billig ist und es zuviele hochfragwürdige Investitionsmöglichkeiten gibt, die durch indirekten Subventionen via Vergeselschaftlichung der Folgekosten, hochlukrativ sind.



> Solarthermie kann sinnvoll sein, allerdings gibt es darüber genügend Reportagen, die über den geringen Nutzen und dem Betrug mit solchen Anlagen berichten.



Das sich Leute über den Tisch ziehen lassen, hat nichts mit dem Potential einer Technik zu tun. Ansonsten wären Autos noch im vorletzten Jahrhundert verboten worden 



> Mit sequenziell meine ich, dass nur bei Wind Strom erzeugt wird und das ist eben nicht immer dann, wenn man ihn braucht.



Deutschland ist groß genug, dass er fast immer irgendwo weht, wenn man ihn braucht. (meistens bei mir  ) Desweiteren sehe ich nicht, wo das Problem im Stromaustausch mit Nachbarländern liegt.



> Noch dazu kommt, dass eine bestimmte Windstärke von Nöten ist, damit die Nennleistung erzielt wird, weht der Wind halb so stark, bekommt man nur noch 1/8tel der Leistung, da die Windstärke in der 3.Potenz eingeht, weht der Wind viel stärker, muss abgestellt werden, da ein Generatorschaden droht.



Moderne WKAs müssen i.d.R. nicht mehr abgeschaltet werden, sondern laufen mit kontinuirlicher Leistung bei steigendem Wind weiter. Abgestellt werden sie derzeit, weil Eon&Co nach wie vor ihrer Verantwortung beim Netzausbau nicht nachgekommen - und zugleich solange die Stromannahme verweigern und ihren eigenen Atomstrom verkaufen dürfen, solange sie nicht ausbauen (sinnvolle Regelungen #236). Nicht umsonst sieht man bei starkem Wind oftmals Windparks, in denen die Hälfte der Räder steht, wärend baugleiche Modelle weiterlaufen.
Aber: Ich hab oben nicht umonst relativ konservative Zahlen zur effektiven Leistung von WKAs genommen. Optimisitischere Werte erreichen durchaus das Doppelte und die Maximalleistung wäre mehr als Vierfache. Aber selbst wenn man von eher schlechten Wetterverhältnissen ausgeht, fällt die Rechnung eben immer noch zugunsten der Windenergie aus.



> jährlich werden tausende Tiere durch die WKAs getötet



Fang jetzt nicht an zu heulen, aber allein in der letzten Stunde(!) wurden tausende Tiere in Deutschland getötet, weil Hähne dir keine Frühstückseier legen können und deswegen noch als Küken "entsorgt" werden.
Zum Glück gibt es in Deutschland aber trotz allem noch ein bißchen mehr als nur tausende Tiere und die Zahl derjenigen, die von WKAs erwischt wird, ist lächerlich klein im Vergleich zu selbst relativ kleinen Abschnitten des Straßennetzes. Das wurde sehr ausführlich untersucht und das Ergebniss ist immer wieder das gleiche.



> Die größte Gefahr sehe ich aber immer noch durch eine Überlastung des Stromnetzes bei plötzlich überregional aufflauen des Windes. Folge wäre dann Stromausfall, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür wird mit jedem gebauten WKA größer.



Klar, weil Wind ja plötzlich im halben Land von jetzt auf gleich rapide zunimmt, während WKAs doch tatsächlich ein paar Minuten brauchen könnten, um ihre Blattstellung anzupassen  




> Es kann nur alles verwertet werden, wenn die Anlage auch darauf ausgelegt ist und man die richtigen Organismen benutzt.



Und was hindert einen daran? Eben: Nichts.



> Gefahr sehe ich hier zusätzlich noch, dass man ein Bioreaktor hat, bei dem man nicht weiß, welche Bakterien vorhanden sind und wie hoch genetische Modulation ist. Es kann durchaus passieren, dass dort gefährliche Erreger entstehen.



Das Risiko ist nicht unbedingt höher, als in diversen anderen Bereichen der Biotechnologie. Wenn mans genau nimmt: Da sich die Hälfte derselbigen mit der absichtlichen Erzeugung und z.T. Freisetzung neuer Organismenvarianten beschäftigt, soger eher kleiner. Davon abgesehen sind Erreger, die in warmen, anoxischen Milieus gedeihen, sicherlich nicht in der Lage, einfach davon zu rennen.



> Noch ein kleiner Aspekt: Was macht man mit dem übrigbleibenden "Mist", zum Felder düngen ist das zu viel!



Biomasse, die von Feldern kommt, enthält zwangsläufig nicht mehr Nährstoffe, als sie den Feldern entzogen hat und kann somit sehr wohl für deren Düngung verwendet werden. Normalerweise wäre sie ja auch vor Ort verrottet.



> Wo kommen die WKAs her? Hauptsächlich China. Wieviel Menschen sterben dort bei der Förderung von Neodymium?



Sicherlich weniger, als in afrikansichen Uranminen 
Im übrigen kommen NOCH nicht die meisten WKAs aus China. Auch wenn sich unsere Bundesregierung z.T. viel Mühe gibt, die deutsche Spitzenposition im Bereich grüner Technologien zu gefährden.



> Wenn wir mal mit rechnen, dass sie in 1/4 der Zeit Strom erzeugt, dann heißt dass immernoch, dass auch die Kosten vervierfacht werden müssen!



Äh - wieso? Nach meiner Erfahrung kostet ein Produkt immer das gleiche, auch wenn ich es anschließend nur 1/4 der Zeit nutze. Was man vervierfachen muss, ist die zu installierende Nennleistung. Und genau das habe ich in meiner Rechnung ja schon gemacht.



> Entsorgung: ein Problem, aber nicht unlösbar! Man arbeitet in mehreren Ländern an der s.g. Transmutation, d.h. Umwandlung von strahlenden Isotopen in neutrale. Würde heißen, dass man den strahlenden Müll erheblich verringern kann.



Ja. Unter erheblichen Energieaufwand und/oder erheblichen Risiko. Und nicht mit dem Ergebniss, dass man weniger Müll hat. Im Gegenteil, man hat mehr, z.T. wesentlich mehr. Aber Isotope, die "nur" noch ein paar Jahrtausende problematisch sind :rollen.



> Bei neueren Reaktormodellen entsteht nicht mehr soviel Müll. Bei manchen nur noch 1% im Vergleich zu den alten Leichtwasserreaktoren. Zudem gibt es Konzepte, dass Reaktoren den Atommüll selber nutzen(von alten Reaktoren) und so noch verstromen können.



Es gibt Konzepte, es gibt neue Techniken, es gibt - habe ich nicht gerade ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass es keine neuen Reaktoren gibt? Weil sie so teuer sind, dass sie niemand bauen will? Weil diese Hirngespinste teurer wären, als erneuerbare Energien und trotzdem mehr Müll produzieren?



> Und wenn wir unsere Reaktoren abschalten, ist die Gefahr in Iran usw. geringer?



Wenn wir dem Deutschland dem Iran kein AKW verkauft hätten, hätte er heute vermutlich keins  . Natürlich können wirs ihm jetzt nicht wieder wegnehmen, aber wir können verhindern, dass uns dieser Fehler ein weiteres Mal unterläuft. Davon abgesehen: Wenn wir keine AKWs hätten, könnten wir darauf pochen, dass AKWs prinzipiell verboten gehören. Wenn wir keine AKWs mehr hätten, dann könnten deutsche Teile für AKWs nicht mehr auf dubiose Wege nach Fernost gelangen. Wenn wir keine AKWs mehr hätten, müsste auch niemand Uran abbauen - bzw. er müsste sofort die Frage beantworten, für wen er das denn macht.



> Neuere Modelle lassen übrigens kein Plutonium mehr entstehen, also nicht für Waffen nutzbar.



Da hätte ich gerne eine Quelle und Erklärung dazu. Den nach meinen Kenntnissen von Urantechnik ist das schlichtweg unmöglich zu verhindern. Davon abgesehen nützt es nichts, wenn es neue Reaktoren nicht-gibt, in denen kein/wenig Plutonium entsteht, solange es auch andere Varianten gibt und solange man Bomben auch einfach aus Uran bauen kann. Frag Hiroshima, wofür man Plutonium braucht...



> Wir machen den Fehler, nicht weiterzuforschen. Wer sagt denn, dass die Gefahr durch Isotope endgültig ist?



Alle uns bekannten Naturgesetze.
Und wir forschen übrigens stetig weiter daran, diese besser zu verstehen und zu hinterfragen. Aber wir finden nur noch wenige Lücken, und es ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, Milliarden in die Suche nach einem Phantom zu kippen, wenn es so viel wichtigeres gibt, wofür kein Geld da ist.



> Ich glaube man kann ganz ähnliche Rechnungen für sämtliche erneuerbare machen.



Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf deine Aufrechnung der prinzipiellen und unabänderlichen Folgeschäden und -kosten erneuerbarer Energien. Wohlgemerkt: prinzipiell und unabänderlich. Ich brauche keine Ausführung zu mangelndem Umweltschutz in China und fehlenden Importrestriktionen, die ihn berücksichtigen. Das kenne ich durchaus. Aber das mit der Technik Erneuerbarer genausowenig etwas zu tun, wie Tschernobyl mit einem EPR und ich hoffe dir ist aufgefallen, dass ich nicht auf erstere zurückgegriffen habe, um die Nachteile der Kernenergie aufzuzeigen.



> *Ironie an* Das ist bei den EE ganz anders, da wirds den reichen genommen und den Armen(uns) gegeben. *Ironie aus* Durch die hohen Subventionen bezahlen die Armen den Reichen die EE-Anlagen und deren Renditen. Und im Vergleich zu den Unternehmen werden dafür keine Steuern gezahlt!



Ich sage nicht, dass es da anders ist. Beide Techniken werden subventioniert. Die einen direkt (und in abnehmendem Maße) und die anderen indirekt (und in gleichbleindem Maße). Mit Subventionen sind sie beide am Markt konkurrenzfähig, wie man unschwer sehen kann. Ohne Subventionen/mit Umsetzung der Realkosten wären sie das ggf. auch (wobei ich klare Nachteile für Atom und fossile sehe).
Aber deine Argumentation lief auf einen Vergleich zwischen Subventioniertem Atomstrom und unsubventioniertem regenerativen Strom hinaus. Dieser Vergleich ist einfach nur schwachsinnig und das (vorher feststehende) Ergebnis bedeutungslos für diese Diskussion.


----------



## Kalmar (12. Dezember 2011)

Da anscheinend schon der Moderator voreingenommen und von grünen Medien gebildet ist, werde ich nicht weiter diskutieren, auf wissenschaftlichen Niveau vielleicht, aber nicht mit "fang an zu heulen"z.b.
Nur für alle, die Fakten, Zahlen usw sehen wollen: www.energie-verstehen.de - Das Informationsportal des BMWi für Verbraucher - Stromerzeugung 
und Deaths per TWH by energy source

bildet euch eure eigene Meinung


----------



## Icejester (13. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Deaths per TWH by energy source


 
Sehr interessant. Aber wie kommen Menschen durch Solaranlagen auf Dächern zu Tode? Sind das Monteure, die bei der Installation abstürzen, oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Oder sind das Todesfälle, die auf giftige Stoffe bei der Herstellung von Solarpaneelen zurückzuführen sind?


----------



## onslaught (13. Dezember 2011)

Oha, Kernkraftgegner sind also automatisch "Grüne", das ist ja mal überhaupt kein Schubladendenken.
Warum sollte ich Statistiken der Politik glauben die das Papier nicht wert sind auf dem sie gedruckt wurden.
Mir geht es bei dem Thema nur um die Sicherheit der Menschen, auch und natürlich die meiner Kinder und deren Kinder.


Rooftop solar is several times more dangerous than nuclear power and wind power. 

Soviel zu Statistiken


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2011)

Nur weil man gegen Atomkraft ist, ist man doch nicht automatisch ein  Grüner. Schon mal daran gedacht das auch ein Roter oder Schwarzer kein  Interesse daran haben könnte, dass irgendwelche Atommultis auf Kosten  unser Aller Sicherheit/Gesundheit sich die Taschen vollstopfen, wo es doch genauso  gut ohne Atomstrom gehen würde?





onslaught schrieb:


> Rooftop solar is several times more dangerous than nuclear power and wind power.
> 
> Soviel zu Statistiken



Vermutlich rechnen die immer noch mit 40 Toten bei Tschernobyl. Es soll Lobbyisten geben die diese Zahl tatsächlich noch für bare Münze halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sehr interessant. Aber wie kommen Menschen durch Solaranlagen auf Dächern zu Tode? Sind das Monteure, die bei der Installation abstürzen, oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen? Oder sind das Todesfälle, die auf giftige Stoffe bei der Herstellung von Solarpaneelen zurückzuführen sind?


 
Wenn ich die Seite richtig lese: Ersteres. Statistische Grundlage für die Einschätzung der Todesrate von Solartechnologie ist die Zahl der in den USA(!) vom Dach gefallenen Solarinstallateure (man beachte in diesem Zusammenhang die Absturzsicherung auf dem ersten Bild der Seite - bzw. dessen fehlens). Grundlage für die Todesrate von Nuklearenergie sind dagegen "50 Tote" (!!!) durch Tschernobyl.

Aber wie so schön gesagt wurde:
"für alle, die Fakten, Zahlen usw sehen wollen:...
bildet euch eure eigene Meinung"
(= übernehmt sie besser nicht aus solchen Links)


----------



## Lawok (13. Dezember 2011)

Naja habe jetzt nicht die hundert seiten gelesen aber...ich bin auch nicht unbedingt nen atomkraftfan. 

und jetzt will ich alle sehen die auf der straße da protestieren und nur sagen akws sind ********. das sind auch die, die sich später wundern und nicht einsehen wollen dass man auf strom manchmal verzichten muss bzw. er erstmal sauteuer wird. Die leute wollen immer nur das beste für sich selber. und auf irgendwas verzichten in einer gut entwickelten industrienation...bla bla.

und ehrlich gesagt dieses denken dass unsere akws in den nächsten 10 jahren explodieren ist auch blödsinn. dann könnte ich eig gar nicht mehr autofahren oder andere sachen machen weil es eig gefährlicher ist. 
und dass wurde bestimmt schon oft hier diskutiert, aber was bringts uns wenn wir keine akws mehr haben aber alle unsere nachbarländer schon. ist genauso gefährlich. "wir wollen vorbild für andere sein"...naja das wird noch dauern. ob mans glauben will oder nicht, aber wir deutschen wollen von anderen ländern nicht als vorbild genommen werden. liegt vielleicht an unserer geschichte.  
ach ja pfandflaschen etc. haben sich des andere länder auch mal abgeschaut? nein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Dezember 2011)

Könnte es sein, dass du nur nicht nur keine 100 Seiten (für mich sinds 26) durchgelesen hast, sondern nicht einmal eine einzige?
Mit Märchen und Mutmaßungen über andere Leute, Wiederholungen und ohne Bezug zum Threadverlauf trägts du jedenfalls nicht gerade zur Diskussion bei


----------



## Lawok (13. Dezember 2011)

sry weiß grad nicht was die regeln besagen, habe aber die letzten 4 seiten überflogen


----------



## Rolk (13. Dezember 2011)

Lawok schrieb:


> sry weiß grad nicht was die regeln besagen, habe aber die letzten 4 seiten überflogen



Nur mal ganz kurz. In Deutschland hatten wir selbst zu "Spitzenzeiten" gerade mal 22% Atomstrom an der Gesamtproduktion. Jeder der 1+2 zusammenrechnen kann kommt doch irgendwann zu dem Ergebniss das man diesen kleinen Anteil auch ersetzen könnte. Oder nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Dezember 2011)

Kalmar schrieb:


> Da anscheinend schon der Moderator voreingenommen und von grünen Medien gebildet ist, werde ich nicht weiter diskutieren, auf wissenschaftlichen Niveau vielleicht, aber nicht mit "fang an zu heulen"z.b.



Du kannst doch auf wissenschaftlichem Niveau diskutieren, nur sehe ich das wissenschaftliche Niveau bei dir auch nicht so als gegeben an, wenn du teilweise sehr merkwürdiges verlinkst. 



Kalmar schrieb:


> Nur für alle, die Fakten, Zahlen usw sehen wollen: www.energie-verstehen.de - Das Informationsportal des BMWi für Verbraucher - Stromerzeugung



Die Seite kenne ich, die Daten sind schon ein paar Jahre alt und gelten eben nur für neu gebaute Anlagen. Wann wurde denn das letzte Kernkraftwerk in Deutschland gebaut?
Und wo sind die Zahlen für die Entsorgung der Abfallstoffe geblieben?
Bei allen, außer Wasser- und Windkraft, fallen Abfallprodukte an, ist deren Entsorgung auch in dem Preis berücksichtigt?



Kalmar schrieb:


> und Deaths per TWH by energy source
> 
> bildet euch eure eigene Meinung



Öhm, was soll uns die Seite sagen?
Dass die Leute sich besser sichern sollen wenn sie eine Solaranlage aufs Dach bauen?
Dafür kann die Solaranlage ja nichts.
Wie viele Menschen stürzen denn ab, die gerade eine Satellitenanlage aufs Dach bauen?
Sollte man daher das Satellitenfernsehen also auch jetzt verschmähen und lieber Kabel nutzen?



Lawok schrieb:


> Naja habe jetzt nicht die hundert seiten gelesen aber...ich bin auch nicht unbedingt nen atomkraftfan.



Ich bin ein riesen Fan von Atomkraft, jeden Morgen gehe ich nach draußen und sage: "Danke, dass es die Atomkraft gibt". 



Lawok schrieb:


> und ehrlich gesagt dieses denken dass unsere akws in den nächsten 10 jahren explodieren ist auch blödsinn.



Woher willst du das denn wissen?
Glaskugel?
Tintenfisch?



Lawok schrieb:


> dann könnte ich eig gar nicht mehr autofahren oder andere sachen machen weil es eig gefährlicher ist.



Im Haus die Fenster putzen ist sehr gefährlich, viele Menschen erleiden teilweise schwerwiegende Verletzungen.
Genauso ist Diwasserstoffmonoxid extrem gefährlich, jedes Jahr sterben tausende Menschen daran.
Aber es deswegen verbieten?



Lawok schrieb:


> und dass wurde bestimmt schon oft hier diskutiert, aber was bringts uns wenn wir keine akws mehr haben aber alle unsere nachbarländer schon. ist genauso gefährlich. "wir wollen vorbild für andere sein"...naja das wird noch dauern. ob mans glauben will oder nicht, aber wir deutschen wollen von anderen ländern nicht als vorbild genommen werden. liegt vielleicht an unserer geschichte.


 
Ein Vorbild ist Deutschland dann, wenn sie auf Atomstrom verzichten und trotzdem eins der führenden Industrieländer sind, gerade das ist dann der Ansporn der anderen Ländern es Deutschland gleich zu machen.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist möglich. Den Teil, den wir bislang aus der Kernenergie beziehen, durch erneuerbare zu ersetzen, ist sogar bequem ohne bedenkliche Eingriffe in die Landschaft oder fragwürdig ineffiziente (z.B. Solarzellen an eher schattigen Standorten, wo sie nur wenig Energie liefern) Projekte machbar. Nur: Solange Geld in die Atomenergie bzw. an deren Befürworter wandert, fehlen die nötigen Mittel.
> 
> Und wo wir gerade bei denen sind: Wenn du Atommüll "lange genug" wegschließen willst, dann muss das auch irgendwer bezahlen. Und das wird sicherlich um ein vielfaches teurer, als auf Hochindustrialisierung zu verzichten. (Was finden Leute eigentlich immer an Fabriken so toll?)



wenn du mir sagst, wie ich - OHNE FABRIK - an einen PC, ein Auto, ein Smartphone, an Klamotten und an essen (fast jeder nimmt dann und wann mal ein fertig-gericht bzw. ein gericht aus der dose zu sein) komme, dann "kommen wir ins geschäft"  - und ich meine jetzt nicht das man das alles ja auch outsourcen könnte (d.h. irgendwo hast du immer fabriken!)

und ja: wegschließen kostet, aber das tun andere dinge auch (d.h. wasserkraft kostet z.B. natur - ich sage das, weil ich an einem der letzten - nicht ausgebauten - natürlich fließenden teil der Donau wohne!) und die kosten finde ich zum teil schlimmer, als wenn ein altes bergwerk abgedichtet werden muss, weil nuklear müll eingelagert werden muss 

ich kann noch mehr aufzählen:

windkraft macht LÄRM - ich sage nur "flapp" "flapp" "flapp"... - andere finden auch das die anlagen hässlich sind (finde ich nicht, aber lärm ist schon genug in meiner umgebung (habe ne AUTOBAHN in der nähe - und ich höre die, immer noch und das obwohl ich seit ich 5 war hier wohne!)

wasserkraft killt fische

pumpspeicher fangen zwar last-spitzen ab, müssen aber auch - nachts mit "konventionellem" (kohle, gas, atom...und vll wind/wasser) rück-gepumpt werden!

bio-gas/masse ist auch net soo toll....stinkt vor allem! (haben noch bauern im ort...finde das schon schlimm genug oft)....

so, ich höre mal auf (ich denke das reich zum zeigen, das "öko" auch net immer so ne "geile" lösung ist...was nicht heißen soll, das man es nicht versuchen kann bzw. es nicht ausbauen soll!)

mfg LAX
ps: aber halt - erneute wiederholung (denn das "Ding" liegt ja von hier mehr oder weniger um die ecke....soll heißen es ist net ewig weit weg!) - lieber unsere AKW als TEMELIN  - von dem wir dann noch strom importieren (genau wie aus frankreich etc....und die bauen sogar noch neue reaktoren...genau wie andere länder auch!)

pps: 1/5 des gesammten strombedarfs eines landes ist kein "KLEINER ANTEIL"...sorry, ist aber halt so....vor allem: wenn es so leicht währe, dann würde das schneller gemacht als wir gucken könnten (konzerne mögen zwar profit, aber ihr IMAGE mögen sie auch...vor allem wenn man für ÖKO-STROM mehr geld verlangen kann, dann ist das AKW auf einmal nimmer so profitabel!)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Dezember 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> wenn du mir sagst, wie ich - OHNE FABRIK - an einen PC, ein Auto, ein Smartphone, an Klamotten und an essen (fast jeder nimmt dann und wann mal ein fertig-gericht bzw. ein gericht aus der dose zu sein) komme, dann "kommen wir ins geschäft"  - und ich meine jetzt nicht das man das alles ja auch outsourcen könnte (d.h. irgendwo hast du immer fabriken!)



nicht-Hochindustrialisiert heißt nicht, dass es gar keine Fabriken gibt. Wenn du dein Handy zum telefonieren und deinen PC zum surfen nutzt (statt umgekehrt, wie zunehmend in Mode), dann können wir bequem 80% aller Handyfabriken einsparen. Ähnliches gilt für die meisten anderen Produkte. Unser Lebensstandard definiert sich primär übers wegschmeißen - diesen Luxus können wir uns aber halt eigentlich nicht leisten.
Und Geschäfte mache ich hier gar keine. Da gibt es andere Vereine, die einem ein reines Gewissen oder eine weiße Weste verkaufen. Ich weise nur auf die Konsequenzen unseres Handelns hin - ob man mit denen leben will, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber imho muss man entweder extremer Menschenfeind oder Masochist sein, um über die Antwort länger als zwei Minuten nachdenken zu müssen, wenn man die Fakten kennt.
Denn eins steht fest: Mit der Natur wirst du auch keine Geschäft machen können.



> und ja: wegschließen kostet, aber das tun andere dinge auch



Aber bei weitem nicht soviel.




> Ich kann noch mehr aufzählen:
> 
> windkraft macht LÄRM - ich sage nur "flapp" "flapp" "flapp"... - andere finden auch das die anlagen hässlich sind (finde ich nicht, aber lärm ist schon genug in meiner umgebung (habe ne AUTOBAHN in der nähe - und ich höre die, immer noch und das obwohl ich seit ich 5 war hier wohne!)



Ich bin sicherlich nicht auf den vordersten Plätzen, wenn es um Taube hier im Forum geht (wer keine Lust hat, sich mein Tagebuch anzugucken, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass mein letzter Hörtest für einige Frequenzen ein Hörschwelle von *-* db(A) ergeben hat...), aber ich habe schonmal in ein paar 100 m Entfernung von einem Windpark Urlaub gemacht - und nichts gehört. Wir haben hier ein Gewerbgebiet mit WKA drin (zugegebenermaßen eine kleinere, afaik 0,5 kW, aber auch eine alte) - und ich höre nichts aus 150 m Entfernung. Die beiden leistungsstärksten Windräder stehen in Hamburg, wo nicht unbedingt viel Abstand gehalten werden kann.
Wenn man sich die riesigen Agrarwüsten in Nord- und Mitteldeutschland anguckt, sollte es keinerlei Probleme in dieser Hinsicht geben. Siehe auch Raumordnungspläne, die afaik so etwas berücksichtigen und schon jetzt, trotz winziger freigegebener Vorrangsflächen, sehr, sehr viel elektrisches Potential für WKAs beinhalten.



> pumpspeicher fangen zwar last-spitzen ab, müssen aber auch - nachts mit "konventionellem" (kohle, gas, atom...und vll wind/wasser) rück-gepumpt werden!



Eigentlich ist es derzeit genau umgekehrt: Pumpspeicher nehmen nachts unwertbaren Atomstrom auf, um ihn Tagsüber nutzen zu können. Gaskraftwerke sind wesentlich schneller und flexibler, die schaltet man nachts einfach ab. Kleinere Kohlekraftwerke (= die Größen, die derzeit abgerissen werden, nicht die komplett sinnlosen Monoblöcke, für die Reihenweise Baugenehmigungen ergingen) afaik z.T. auch. Solarkraftwerke muss man nachts gar nicht erst abschalten - die machen das von alleine 



> bio-gas/masse ist auch net soo toll....stinkt vor allem! (haben noch bauern im ort...finde das schon schlimm genug oft)....



Ist aber auch schlimm, dass die Natur nicht so schön steril wie das eigene Badezimmer sein kann, was? 



> ps: aber halt - erneute wiederholung (denn das "Ding" liegt ja von hier mehr oder weniger um die ecke....soll heißen es ist net ewig weit weg!) - lieber unsere AKW als TEMELIN  - von dem wir dann noch strom importieren (genau wie aus frankreich etc....und die bauen sogar noch neue reaktoren...genau wie andere länder auch!)



Vom wiederholen wird es auch nicht besser. Zu Neubauten und Diplomatie und Vormachereffekt hatten wir gerade schon was und Temelin wird, auch bei noch häufiger Wiederholung, nicht anfangen, mehr als 16% des tschechischen Stroms zu produzieren. Was man von da importiert (afaik ist Deutschland immer noch kein Nettoimporteuer...) ist in erster Linie Kohlestrom.



> pps: 1/5 des gesammten strombedarfs eines landes ist kein "KLEINER ANTEIL"...sorry, ist aber halt so....vor allem: wenn es so leicht währe, dann würde das schneller gemacht als wir gucken könnten



Schön wärs. Und nein, es ist kein kleiner Anteil, aber er ist weitaus kleiner, als das Potential der erneuerbaren.



> (konzerne mögen zwar profit, aber ihr IMAGE mögen sie auch...



Ja und? Für Image macht man Werbung. Bestes Beispiel ist Eon. Der größte Atomstromproduzent in Deutschland, aber in der Werbung hört man nur was von Nachhaltigkeit,... . Die haben schon vor Jahren Werbespots mit riesigen Gezeitenströmungsfarmen geschaltet - gebaut haben sie davon afaik bis auf weiteres nicht eine einzige Anlage.
Wem es ums Image geht, der betreibt keinen Klimaschutz, der betreibt Greenwashing.



> vor allem wenn man für ÖKO-STROM mehr geld verlangen kann, dann ist das AKW auf einmal nimmer so profitabel!)


 
Solange der Staat die teuren Aspekte der Atomkraft aus eigener Tasche finanziert, ist die Gewinnspanne eines bereits gebauten AKWs für seinen Besitzer meilenweit höher, als die einer noch zu bauenden EE-Anlage. Und das mehr-Verlangen hält sich arg in Grenzen. Z.B. E-ON nimmt für den billigsten (Atom-)"Direktstrom" 23,01 Cent die kWh. Naturstrom nimmt für 100% Ökostrom 23,40 Cent. Darin enthalten sind 1,25 Cent für die Förderung neuer Anlagen (also zusätzlich zu den gesetzlichen Abgaben "für den Ausbau", den neuerdings auch Anbieter zahlen müssen, die ausbauen und die nur erneuerbare im Angebot haben...). Den Leuten ist es offensichtlich schlichtweg egal, wo ihr Strom herkommt. Die zahlen auch für Atom & Atom den "hohen" ""Öko""preis. Macht einfach zuviel Arbeit, sich mal 3 Minuten durch ein Formular mit vielleicht 10 Feldern zu klicken, um den Anbietet zu wechseln...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2012)

Nicht nur in den Tiefen des Forums gibt es Dinge, die nicht in Vergessenheit geraten sollten, sondern auch in den Tiefen dieses Landes, weswegen ich mangelnde Versuche, letztere zu bergen (s.u.) jetzt mal nutze, um erstere (diesen Thread) an die Oberfläche zu holen:

Was haltet ihr von dem Umgang von Union und FDP mit der Asse?


Zur Erinnerung:
Die Schachtanlage Asse ist ein "Versuchs"Endlager der BRD (übrigens das "sicherste", das wir haben...), in dass in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts größere Mengen schwach- und mittelradiaktiver Müll eingelagert wurden (übrigens ohne den Produzenten diese aufwendige Entsorgung in Rechnung zu stellen - es leben die staatlich finanzierten Gewinne der Atomkonzerne). Einige Indizien zu Folge ggf. auch noch stärker Strahlender, allgemein hat es mehrere Unstimmigkeiten in der Dokumentation der Einlagerung gegeben. (übrigens z.T. unter Verantwortung einer gewissen -damals- Ministerin Angela M.)
Vor zwei Jahren kam der Salzstock groß in die Medien, als Wassereinbrüche in erheblichem Maße entdeckt wurden (ganz neu war die Probelmatik aber nicht, nur nicht mehr so leicht zu ignorieren), die ihn nach und nach auflösen. Da der Müll z.T. einfach in Fässern ins Bergwerk (wortwörtlich) gekippt wurde, würde dies unweigerleich den Austritt von Radiaktivität aus dem Endlager und eine Verseuchung des Grundwassers mit radioaktiven und hochgiftigen Elementen zur Folge haben. Entsprechend kamen diverse Experen/-komissionen, insbesondere auch die von der Regierung selbst eingesetze, zu dem Schluss, dass der im Atomgesetz geforderte Schutz der Bevölkerung nur zu erfüllen sei, wenn man den Müll wieder aus dem Bergwerk entfernt, dessen Stabilität in 1-2 Jahrzehnten problematisch werden dürfte.
Damals haben sich natürlich auch alle schockiert gezeigt und den Handlungsbedarf erkannt und zur Rückholung bekannt und und und.
Geschehen ist seitdem: Gar nichts. Nicht einmal die nötigen Untersuchungen zum aktuellen Zustand der Fässer, ohne die keine genaue Planung möglich ist, haben begonnen, obwohl das Equipment bereit steht. Entsprechend werden jetzt Vorwürfe laut, dass Röttgen & Co das ganze verschleppen wollen, bis es (und vor allem die resultierenden Milliardenkosten - die natürlich wiederum nicht die Stromkonzerne, sondern der Staat schultern muss) nicht mehr ihr Problem ist bzw. bis eine notdürftige Verfüllung des Bergwerks (mit sehr beschränkter Lebensdauer) das einzige ist, was man überhaupt noch machen kann.

Aktuelle Links zum Thema:

Zukunft der Asse: Atomkraftgegner wollen Klarheit - n-tv.de
Atomkraftgegner - Röttgen spielt bei Asse auf Zeit | STERN.DE
Asse-Bündnis drängt Röttgen zum Handeln | NDR.de - Regional - Niedersachsen - Braunschweig/Harz/Göttingen
Neues aus Asse: Bergung des Atommülls notwendig - taz.de
Gabriel erhebt schwere Vorwürfe gegen Röttgen und Sander Niedersachsen Politik Nachrichten / HAZ - Hannoversche Allgemeine


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir die Links noch nicht angesehen, aber vor kurzem gab es auch wieder eine neues Gutachten das bestätigt hat das die Asse quasi jederzeit einstürzen könnte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Jop, das mit der Asse ist Witz und zeigt, dass das Problem des Endlagers nicht in die Hände von Politikern gehört sondern in die Hände von Experten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2012)

Wer sich schon immer mal gefragt, wie erneuerbare -insbesondere Solaranalgen- eigentlich mitten im harten Winter abschneiden, dem empfiehlt sich ein Blick in die aktuelle taz:



> ENERGIE Engpass im Rekordwinter? Von wegen. Deutschland exportiert dieser Tage Strom, während er im Atomland Frankreich wegen der vielen Elektroheizungen knapp wird
> 
> VON BERNWARD JANZING
> 
> ...



(passend zum Thema auch: Photovoltaik senkt Börsenstrompreise - Erneuerbare Energien - Startseite - Erneuerbare Energien)


----------



## zeldafan1 (17. Februar 2012)

Interessant ist auch, an Leute die immer noch denken, dass der Atomausstieg zu Blackouts führen könnte, folgendes:

Frankreich zapft Deutschland an - Stromengpass wegen Kälte - N24.de


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem Engpass ist doch von der Stromlobby absichtlich herbeigezaubert worden damit sie wieder ihre Atomkraftwerke weiter betreiben können.


----------



## Rolk (20. Februar 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit dem Engpass ist doch von der Stromlobby absichtlich herbeigezaubert worden damit sie wieder ihre Atomkraftwerke weiter betreiben können.


 
Was auch sonst. Die hätten gerne noch mehr Strom exportiert um noch mehr Kasse zu machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

Gibt sogar Hinweise darauf, dass viele Stromanbieter bewusst mehr Strom verkauft haben, als beim deutschen Bedarf eigentlich frei war, weil bei den Preisen selbst der eigentlich recht teure Strom aus den Kompensationskraftwerken (also die, die eigentlich ein Zusammenbrechen der Netze bei kurzen Lastspitzen verhindern sollen - wenn sie denn nicht andersweitig verplant werden...), die dann einspringen mussten, gewinnbringend verkauft werden konnte.


----------



## onslaught (21. Februar 2012)

Und unsere Volksvertreter interessiert das alles nicht. Pflugscharen zu Schwertern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

Unsere aktuellen Volksvertreter wurden bekanntermaßen mit dem Versprechen gewählt, den Stromgroßkonzernen ihre Atomkraftwerke zu versilbern. Das sie sich nicht sonderlich gegen die Stromlobby engagieren entspricht somit ihrem Wählerauftrag.
Klingt (und ist) traurig, ist aber so.


----------



## onslaught (21. Februar 2012)

> nicht sonderlich gegen die Stromlobby engagieren



ist aber sehr blumig umschrieben 

Dass sie unsere Steuergelder in Rettungsschirmen verheizen entspricht aber keinem mir bekannten Wählerauftrag, genausowenig wie dass die Lobbyisten in unserem Land eine relativ uneingeschränkte Handlungsfreiheit haben, Hauptsache der Rubel rollt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2012)

Noch einer zu einem hier sehr beliebten Thema:
Haben wir zuwenig Speicherkapazitäten für die erneuerbaren?

Ich sag schon länger "nö. defintiv nicht"...:



			
				tageszeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Schwarzwaldstrom auf Pump?
> ...
> Der Bau des größten deutschen Pumpspeicherwerkes im Südschwarzwald steht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen auf der Kippe. Zum einen explodieren die Kosten: Die Schluchseewerk AG kalkuliert inzwischen mit 1,6 Milliarden Euro; bei der Präsentation des Projektes mit dem Namen Atdorf im Herbst 2008 war sie noch von 700 Millionen Euro ausgegangen.
> ...
> ...


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

Wenn auch im kleinen Maßstab, es tut sich was.
Pilotanlage zur Sromspeicherung - Der Spitzenspeicher Nr.1 (Regio TV Schwaben) - YouTube


----------



## X Broster (23. März 2012)

Geht es um Energiepolitik, halte ich drei Kriterien an Wichtigsten. Ich sehe es für Europa. Erstens Europäische Unabhängigkeit aufgrund politischer Veränderungen oder globale Verknappung. Auf der anderen Seite eine Technologie mit möglichst wenig CO2 Ausstoß und natürlich ohne Ressourcenknappheit in absehbarer Zeit(sprich bis zur Preistreiberei). Als drittes, dass Energie immer günstig für den Endverbraucher sein wird, ohne Ökosteuern etc. Das Netz darf im Übringen niemals zusammenbrechen und die Natur nicht extrem verändert werden.

Darum halte ich den Mix aus drei nutzbaren Technologien für aktuell bzw. in sehr naher Zukunft am Geeignesten zur Stromerzeugung.
Als erstere Lösung Solar-Thermische Kraftwerke in der Wüste(Nordafrika). Eher nahe Zukunft, da es noch leicht hakt. Die Ressourcen sind in absehbarer Zeit vorhanden(auch in Europa), kein CO2 Ausstoß und gilt politisch als sichere Quelle. Problematisch ist nachwievor der Energietransport nach Europa, aber die Technik hat so gut wie nur Vorteile und kann irgendwann den Mammutanteil den gesamten Strombedarfs decken.
Als zweites die Atomtechnoligie, da sie auch in absehbarer Zeit vorhanden sein wird(in Europa), heute anwendbar und günstig ist und kein CO2 Ausstoß herrscht. Zudem wird in diesem Berech immer weiter geforscht, um sie effizienter, sicherer und nachhaltiger zu machen als aktuell. Sie kann dank mittlerer Flexibilität auch als Reserve für andere Energieformen genutzt werden.
Als drittes die Wasserkraft, da diese im Gegensatz zu anderen erneuerbaren Energien nahezu durchgängig produziert werden kann, wie fossile Energieträger und nach anfänglicher Eingreifung in die Natur sehr gut mit ihr harmoniert. Ressourcen sind dabei keine Frage, es liefert den wichtigen Grund(-last)strom und die Unabhängigkeit Europas steht außer Frage. Es kann in den unterschiedlichsten Formen verwendet werden.

Andere erneuerbare/überbrückungs Energien halte ich wie folgt für Totgeburten. Da wäre zum einen die Windkraft, die ganze Landstriche optisch verschandelt(dauerhaft) und Vogelschwärme 0 Überlebschance geben, geraten sie an ein Rotorblatt. Aus meiner Sicht eindeutig keine Technik für die Zukunft. Solarzellen auf Dächern haben in Deutschland eine sehr niedrige Effizienz, man ist bei der Produktion auf das Ausland zwingend angewiesen und ein Recycling von alten Modulen kann für die Umwelt nicht gut sein. Eindeutig keine Technologie für die Zukunft. Erdgaskraftwerke zur Stromerzeugung sind sehr flexibel, jedoch ist man auf das Ausland angewiesen, braucht diese Energieform eigendlich zum Heizen und setzt enorm viel CO2 frei. 

Speichermethoden von erneuerbaren Energien werden vorallem dann nötig, wenn keine Sonne scheint und man nicht auf fossile Energieträger zurückgreifen will(Erdgas, Erdöl zB). Verschiedene Speichertechniken von solar-thermisch erzeugter Energie können direkt am Standort eingesetzt werden. Die Zeit wird zeigen ob diese praktisch anwendbar sind. Andere mögliche Lösungen sind zusätzliche Wasserkraftwerke, die nur in den Nachtstunden aktiviert werden.

Alternative Energieformen für Fortbewegungsmittel oder zur Heizung in Häusern sind schwieriger durchzubringen. Ich sehe den Wasserstoffantrieb als einzige Energieform für Fortbewegungsmittel in der Zukunft. Da muss geforscht werden. Als Ersatz für die Erdgasheizung in Häusern gibt es ebenfalls keine ernstzunehmende alternative Energieform. Solar-thermische Module, die durch das Sonnenlicht das Nutzwasser erwärmen sind heute einfach&günstig umzusetzen. Jedoch keine Alternative. Ob es durch Strom(hoher Strombedarf) ersetzt werden kann, wird die Zukunft zeigen.

So sehe ich das und es ist ein krasser Gegensatz zur deutschen Energiewende, die meiner Meinung nach nur Extra-Steuern auf die fossilen Energien hervorgebracht hat(aktuell ~55% auf Benzin), Brennelementesteuer, Stromsteuer, Ökosteuer. Erneuerbare Energien sollten sich ohne diese Zwangssteuern durchsetzen, natürlich vom Staat entsprechend gefördert. Das machen andere Länder eindeutig klüger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2012)

X Broster schrieb:


> Als erstere Lösung Solar-Thermische Kraftwerke in der Wüste(Nordafrika). Eher nahe Zukunft, da es noch leicht hakt. Die Ressourcen sind in absehbarer Zeit vorhanden(auch in Europa), kein CO2 Ausstoß und gilt politisch als sichere Quelle. Problematisch ist nachwievor der Energietransport nach Europa, aber die Technik hat so gut wie nur Vorteile und kann irgendwann den Mammutanteil den gesamten Strombedarfs decken.



Problematisch ist vor allem die Stabilität der bevorzugt gehandelten Standorte. Einige Leute schein immer wieder zu vergessen, dass Nordafrika keine europäische Kolonie ist, sondern derzeit ein Gebiet mit äußerst instabilen politischen Systemen, starken islamistischen Bestrebungen, fehlender Rechtsstaatlichkeit und aufkeimenden Bürgerkriegen.



> Als zweites die Atomtechnoligie, da sie auch in absehbarer Zeit vorhanden sein wird(in Europa),



Meines Wissens nach gibt es in Europa keine/quasi keine Uran-Abbaugebiete. Ganz abgessehen davon, dass der Abbau nicht mit dem von dir geforderten Kriterium der Umweltverträglichkeit vereinbar ist.



> heute anwendbar und günstig ist



Günstig?
Olkiluoto 3 liegt aktuell bei über 4 Euro pro Watt. Das liegt in vergleichbaren Größenordnungen mit €/Wp Photovoltaikkleinanlagen auf deutschen Hausdächern - alias "teuerste Energieform diesseits von trüffelgefütterten Laufradhamstern". Zugegebenermaßen liegt bei nur wenigen AKWs die Durchschnittsproduktion soweit unter der Peakleistung, wie bei der Photovoltaik (Krümmel, Biblis & Co dürften die letzten Jahre aber bequem drunter gelegen haben ), aber z.B. Windkraft kommt bei größeren Anlagen auf <1 € / W. Und eine Nennauslastung von 25% sind an Küstenstandorten sehr wohl zu erreichen, für Offshoreanlagen sind >33% im Gespräch (Alpha Ventus z.B. 42%.), so dass selbst deren höhere Investionskosten unterm Strich noch geringere Investitionen erfordern würden, als ein EPR. (der in Sachen Sicherheit seit Fukushima auch nicht mehr nur von den prinzipiellen Gegnern Kritik bezüglich der Sicherheit einstecken muss)
Und von laufenden Kosten braucht man wohl gar nicht erst reden. Vermutlich kostet die Absicherung für AKWs schon mehr 



> Zudem wird in diesem Berech immer weiter geforscht, um sie effizienter, sicherer und nachhaltiger zu machen als aktuell.



"sicherer machen"? Ich denke, sie sind schon sicher? Und verfügbar? Müssen wir doch noch warten? 
Und geforscht wird an allen Techniken. An der Atomeenergie sogar mit den höchsten Summen und seit der längsten Zeit, merkwürdigerweise sind aber weiterhin nur Versprechen und keine Ergebnisse zu sehen.



> Sie kann dank mittlerer Flexibilität auch als Reserve für andere Energieformen genutzt werden.



Unsere derzeitigen AKWs sind zu Unflexibel und benötigen, im Gegenteil, sogar weitere Kraftwerke anderer Bauart als Ergänzung (wie vor gerade einmal zwei Posts geschriben  )



> es liefert den wichtigen Grund(-last)strom und die Unabhängigkeit Europas steht außer Frage. Es kann in den unterschiedlichsten Formen verwendet werden.



Der wichtigste Strom ist eben nicht die Grundlast, sondern der Spitzenlaststrom. (den Wasserkraft aber auch liefern kann bzw. tagtäglich muss, weil AKWs es eben nicht können)



> Andere erneuerbare/überbrückungs Energien halte ich wie folgt für Totgeburten. Da wäre zum einen die Windkraft, die ganze Landstriche optisch verschandelt(dauerhaft)







> und Vogelschwärme 0 Überlebschance geben, geraten sie an ein Rotorblatt.



Laut Wikipedia/Nabu ca. ein Vogel pro Jahr und WKA.
Laut Wikipedia/Elektrizitätsversorgern ca. 500 Vögel pro Jahr und km Hochspannungsleitung.
Nur mal so als Maßstab. Vögel sind weder blöd noch blind noch größtenteils auf Narbenhöhe unterwegs.



> Solarzellen auf Dächern haben in Deutschland eine sehr niedrige Effizienz, man ist bei der Produktion auf das Ausland zwingend angewiesen



Wir hatten (vor schwarz/gelb) mal eine aufstrebende, weltweit technologisch führende Solardproduktion in Deutschland.



> und ein Recycling von alten Modulen kann für die Umwelt nicht gut sein.



Nicht? Wieso nicht?



> Als Ersatz für die Erdgasheizung in Häusern gibt es ebenfalls keine ernstzunehmende alternative Energieform.



Braucht man auch nicht, da der derzeit für Heizung aufgewandte Energieverbrauch (afaik übrigens größtenteils in Form von Öl, nicht Gas) ohnehin weder akzeptabel noch technisch nötig ist. Das bißchen, was bei maximaler Wärmedämmung übrig bleibt (in vielen Fällen nichts/ein negativer Wert) sollten deutsche Wälder auch ohne Übernutzung liefern können. In vielen Regionen ist Geothermie auch weiterhin eine attraktive Lösung.



> So sehe ich das und es ist...



... größtenteils nicht den Fakten entsprechend



> ein krasser Gegensatz zur deutschen Energiewende, die meiner Meinung nach nur Extra-Steuern auf die fossilen Energien hervorgebracht hat(aktuell ~55% auf Benzin), Brennelementesteuer, Stromsteuer, Ökosteuer.



Stromsteuer wird nicht auf fossile Energieträger erhoben (Überraschung!), sondern stellt das Gegenstück zur Ökosteuer auf Treibstoffe dar.



> Erneuerbare Energien sollten sich ohne diese Zwangssteuern durchsetzen, natürlich vom Staat entsprechend gefördert. Das machen andere Länder eindeutig klüger.


 
Das deutsche EEG fand und findet weltweit Nachahmer. Mir wäre auch kein hochindustrialisiertes Land bekannt, dass größere Fortschritte macht (auch wenn man einige nennen mag, die günstiger gestartet sind  ) - es ist nun einmal so, dass sich Systeme, die Kosten/Schäden für künftige Generationen vermeiden (oder allgemein solche, die außerhalb der vom Durchschnittsbürger erfassten Zeitspanne liegen), nicht von automatisch durchsetzen. Denn nichts ist billiger und in unserer heutigen, egozentrierten Welt sinnvoller, als jemand anderen die Zeche zahlen zu lassen.


----------



## Rolk (5. Mai 2012)

Heute ist in Japan zwecks Wartungsarbeiten der letzte Reaktor vom Netz gegangen.

Japans letztes aktives Atomkraftwerk für Wartung abgeschaltet | tagesschau.de


----------



## Icejester (6. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Problematisch ist vor allem die Stabilität der bevorzugt gehandelten Standorte. Einige Leute schein immer wieder zu vergessen, dass Nordafrika keine europäische Kolonie ist, sondern derzeit ein Gebiet mit äußerst instabilen politischen Systemen, starken islamistischen Bestrebungen, fehlender Rechtsstaatlichkeit und aufkeimenden Bürgerkriegen.



Möglicherweise könnte man denen aber ein paar Quadratkilometer Wüste abkaufen. Das würde das Problem der politischen Instabilität zumindest deutlich verkleinern.



> Meines Wissens nach gibt es in Europa keine/quasi keine Uran-Abbaugebiete. Ganz abgessehen davon, dass der Abbau nicht mit dem von dir geforderten Kriterium der Umweltverträglichkeit vereinbar ist.



In Deutschland wurde bis 2007 Uran in nicht geringem Umfang gewonnen. Die Wismut mit ihren Abbaustätten in Thüringen und Sachsen war bis 1990 der drittgrößte Uranproduzent der Welt. Andere europäische Länder scheinen allerdings keine nennenswerten Vorkommen zu haben.



> Wir hatten (vor schwarz/gelb) mal eine aufstrebende, weltweit technologisch führende Solardproduktion in Deutschland.



Daß das nur halten würde, bis man in Fernost auch technisch soweit ist, qualitativ hochwertige Panels herstellen zu können, war doch von vornherein klar. Das hat mit der Förderung auch nicht das Geringste zu tun, denn im Vergleich zum Weltmarkt dürfte die deutsche Nachfrage eher klein sein.



> Das deutsche EEG fand und findet weltweit Nachahmer. Mir wäre auch kein hochindustrialisiertes Land bekannt, dass größere Fortschritte macht (auch wenn man einige nennen mag, die günstiger gestartet sind  ) - es ist nun einmal so, dass sich Systeme, die Kosten/Schäden für künftige Generationen vermeiden (oder allgemein solche, die außerhalb der vom Durchschnittsbürger erfassten Zeitspanne liegen), nicht von automatisch durchsetzen. Denn nichts ist billiger und in unserer heutigen, egozentrierten Welt sinnvoller, als jemand anderen die Zeche zahlen zu lassen.


 
Ein System, bei dem der ineffizienteste Weg die größte Förderung erhält, ist niemals geeignet, Kosten oder Schäden von künftigen Generationen sinnvoll abzuwenden, weil er Kapital unnötig bindet, das anderweitig sinnvoller einzusetzen wäre.


----------



## skyscraper (6. Mai 2012)

Rolk schrieb:
			
		

> Heute ist in Japan zwecks Wartungsarbeiten der letzte Reaktor vom Netz gegangen.
> 
> Japans letztes aktives Atomkraftwerk für Wartung abgeschaltet | tagesschau.de



Dann hat JP im Moment kein einziges AKW mehr. Respekt!


----------



## Rolk (6. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Dann hat JP im Moment kein einziges AKW mehr. Respekt!


 
Jepp, und man hört nichts von grossflächigen Stromausfällen. Dabei hatte Japan einen recht hohen Anteil Atomstrom. Da sieht man wieder wie wir jahrelang hemmungslos von der Atomlobby und ihren Wasserträgern in der Politik angelogen wurden von wegen ohne Atomstrom geht es nicht.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Mai 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jepp, und man hört nichts von grossflächigen Stromausfällen. Dabei hatte Japan einen recht hohen Anteil Atomstrom. Da sieht man wieder wie wir jahrelang hemmungslos von der Atomlobby und ihren Wasserträgern in der Politik angelogen wurden von wegen ohne Atomstrom geht es nicht.


 
Aber dir ist schon bekannt, das Japan vorher und momentan noch sehr sehr große Mengen an Gas und Öl kauft, damit es zu keinen Stromausfällen kommt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2012)

Nicht desto trotz sind sie parallel dabei, ein enormes Investitionsprogram in erneuerbare aufzulegen - ein Teil der AKWs wird nie wieder ans Netz gehen und die Planungen für Neubauten sind afaik auch erst einmal auf Eis gelegt.


----------



## troppa (9. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Dann hat JP im Moment kein einziges AKW mehr. Respekt!



Meiner Meinung nach Augenwischerei: Ich denke dass, wenn sich der Staub denn mal gelegt hat, die meisten Reaktoren auch wieder angefahren werden. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die japanische Bevölkerung und die japanischen Unternehmen zum strikten Energiesparen angehalten sind. Auch über ein Jahr nach der Katastrophe bleiben viele Werbereklamen in Shibuya dunkel.

Wichtiger wäre doch erstmal die richtige Einrichtung, Evakuierung und Dekontamation der Sperrzone um Fukushima I, die provisorische Abdichtung der Reaktoren gegen Regenwasser, die Stahlungsmessung an Fahrzeugen und Personen, die diese "heiße Zone" verlassen, sowie deren Dekontamierung bzw. Stilllegung. 

Dass all das bisher nicht geschehen ist bzw. geschieht, und das in einem Industrieland wie Japan, ist für mich einfach nur ein Witz.


----------



## Rolk (9. Mai 2012)

Mir ging es ja auch nur darum das selbst ein Land mit hohem Atomstromanteil wie Japan innerhalb kürzester Zeit seine AKWs abschalten kann ohne das die Lichter ausgehen. Was in Fukushima abgeht (bzw. nicht abgeht), daran will ich gar nicht denken. Block 4 der als Abklingbecken genutzt wurde und immer noch randvoll gepackt ist ist z.B. akut einsturzgefährdet.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Augenwischerei: Ich denke dass, wenn sich der Staub denn mal gelegt hat, die meisten Reaktoren auch wieder angefahren werden. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die japanische Bevölkerung und die japanischen Unternehmen zum strikten Energiesparen angehalten sind. Auch über ein Jahr nach der Katastrophe bleiben viele Werbereklamen in Shibuya dunkel.



Die japanische Atom Lobby ist sehr mächtig. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis das wieder den gewohnten Gang geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2012)

troppa schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Augenwischerei: Ich denke dass, wenn sich der Staub denn mal gelegt hat, die meisten Reaktoren auch wieder angefahren werden. Man muss auch bedenken, dass die japanische Bevölkerung und die japanischen Unternehmen zum strikten Energiesparen angehalten sind. Auch über ein Jahr nach der Katastrophe bleiben viele Werbereklamen in Shibuya dunkel.



Stromverschwendung zu vermeiden ist (eigentlich) der erste und sinnvollste Schritt auf dem Weg zu einer effizienten, dauerhaften und bezahlbaren Energieversorgung. In sofern wird es interessant, wie sich das in Japan weiterentwickelt. Denn soweit ich weiß ist bislang, trotz der Sparmaßnahmen, weder zu einer spürbaren Einschränkung der Lebensqualität noch zu einer Reduktion der Wirtschaftskraft gekommen. (also letzteres aufgrund der Einsparungen. Insgesamt ist Japan natürlich durch die Katastrophe abgesackt)



> Wichtiger wäre doch erstmal die richtige Einrichtung, Evakuierung und Dekontamation der Sperrzone um Fukushima I, die provisorische Abdichtung der Reaktoren gegen Regenwasser, die Stahlungsmessung an Fahrzeugen und Personen, die diese "heiße Zone" verlassen, sowie deren Dekontamierung bzw. Stilllegung.
> 
> Dass all das bisher nicht geschehen ist bzw. geschieht, und das in einem Industrieland wie Japan, ist für mich einfach nur ein Witz.


 
"eingerichtet" ist die Sperrzone (wenn auch nicht in dem Radius, den so ziemlich alle Anti-Atom-Bewegungen fordern), evakuiert ist sie auch, Personen und Fahrzeuge müssen afaik Grenzposten mit Messgeräten passieren (öffentliche Messergebnisse sind, wie so vieles "öffentliche" in der ganzen Angelegenheit, ein anderes Thema...) und am Reaktor arbeitet man so -äh.....hmmm- "gut", wie man es von einem Großkonzern erwarten kann, der die Verantwortung für das Wohlergehen von Millionen trägt. (Also Millionen, genauer hunderttausende Millionen von Yen )
Bliebe noch "Dekontamination der Sperrzone" - und das ist praktisch kaum und ökonomisch unmöglich. Die Gegend um ernsthaft havarierte Kernkraftwerke kann man nur noch aufgeben. Das war in Tschernobyl so und das ist auch in Fukushima so - eine der vielen Kostenpunkte, den atomfreundliche Gesellschaften auf der Jagd nach vermeintlich billiger Energie nicht mit einberechnen.


----------



## troppa (10. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "eingerichtet" ist die Sperrzone (wenn auch nicht in dem Radius, den so ziemlich alle Anti-Atom-Bewegungen fordern), evakuiert ist sie auch, Personen und Fahrzeuge müssen afaik Grenzposten mit Messgeräten passieren (öffentliche Messergebnisse sind, wie so vieles "öffentliche" in der ganzen Angelegenheit, ein anderes Thema...)



Das ist es ja, die Zone muss an die wirklich verstrahlten Gebiete angepasst werden , die Grenzposten führen keine Messungen durch und Fahrzeuge und Personen werden nicht kontrolliert (kann natürlich sein, dass die Grenzposten einen 6.ten Sinn). Link (so ab Min 13:30 wirds interessant) Heutzutage sollte das, meiner Meinung nach, spätestens nach 2 Wochen (zumindest grob) bzw. 24 Stunden möglich sein. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und am Reaktor arbeitet man so -äh.....hmmm- "gut", wie man es von einem Großkonzern erwarten kann, der die Verantwortung für das Wohlergehen von Millionen trägt. (Also Millionen, genauer hunderttausende Millionen von Yen )



So schauts aus... Leider.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bliebe noch "Dekontamination der Sperrzone" - und das ist praktisch kaum und ökonomisch unmöglich. Die Gegend um ernsthaft havarierte Kernkraftwerke kann man nur noch aufgeben. Das war in Tschernobyl so und das ist auch in Fukushima so - eine der vielen Kostenpunkte, den atomfreundliche Gesellschaften auf der Jagd nach vermeintlich billiger Energie nicht mit einberechnen.



Natürlich ist es nicht wirklich möglich, ein so großes Areal jemals "richtig" zu dekontamieren, aber man hätte wenigstens versuchen können die radioaktiven Partikel zu binden. Aber die Japaner haben wohl kaum eine  andere Wahl als den knappen bebaubaren Flächen so gut es geht zu säubern. Aber solange die japanische Regierung die Zone nicht anpasst und das Militär nicht zur Dekontamierung schickt, wird dies kaum möglich sein.


----------



## Rolk (27. Mai 2012)

Gestern gab es einen neuen Rekord per Photovoltaik produzierten Stroms. Deutsche Solaranlagen lieferten 22000 Megawatt, was etwa der Leistung von 15-20 Atomkraftwerken entspricht.  

Solaranlagen liefern 20 000 Megawatt: Produktion von Solarstrom erreicht weltweite Spitzenwerte - Technik - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Mai 2012)

Haben wir ja nicht viel von, da bei uns die Solarfoerderung im grossen Stil gestutzt wird bzw. werden soll, oder?


----------



## Rolk (28. Mai 2012)

Ja, Mutti (Merkel) und ihre Wasserträger wollten die deutsche Solarindustrie durch extreme Kürzungen der Förderungen quasi über die Klinge springen lassen. Der Bundesrat hat das Gesetz aber vorerst gestoppt.
Wobei davon ja "nur" Neubauten betroffen wären.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Es ist aber nicht richtig wenn ein ganzer Industriezweig nur dadurch überleben kann weil er subventioniert wird.
Ich weiß nicht ob die chinesischen Hersteller subventioniert werden aber irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein mit Subventionen. Eine Technologie muss sich auch so durchsetzen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, Mutti (Merkel) und ihre Wasserträger wollten die deutsche Solarindustrie durch extreme Kürzungen der Förderungen quasi über die Klinge springen lassen. Der Bundesrat hat das Gesetz aber vorerst gestoppt.
> Wobei davon ja "nur" Neubauten betroffen wären.



Für die Solarindustrie ist das nur ein schwacher Trost. Das Problem ist ja nicht nur die Förderung als solche, sondern vor allem auch die Förderungssicherheit: Seit Beginn der Schwarz-Gelben-Regierung stehen drastische zusätzliche Kürzungen im Raum, seit rund 1,5 Jahren sind sie fest angekündigt. Das bislang nur wenig davon auch praktisch umgesetzt wurde, ist ein schwacher Trost, denn natürlich planen unter diesen unsicheren Bedingungen wesentlich weniger Leute eine derartige Investition - nützt ja nichts, wenn man fünf Monate alles vorbereitet, z.T. sogar anzahlt und dann kommt eben kein Zurückrudern in allerletzter Sekunde und die ganze Anlage wird zum Verlustobjekt. Ergebniss: Wir haben jetzt iirc die dritte große Pleite in Deutschland ex-Boom-ex-Weltführer-Branche.
Aber das werden (auch Oppositions-)Politiker nie begreifen: Noch wichtiger als gute Bedingungen sind für die Wirtschaft stabile Bedingungen/gute Aussichten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht richtig wenn ein ganzer Industriezweig nur dadurch überleben kann weil er subventioniert wird.
> Ich weiß nicht ob die chinesischen Hersteller subventioniert werden aber irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein mit Subventionen. Eine Technologie muss sich auch so durchsetzen können.


 
Die chinesischen Produzenten werden massiv subventioniert. Die USA haben jetzt sogar Strafzölle deswegen verhängt.
Deutschland dagegen... - wo setzen sich Merkel, Niebel und Westerwelle fleißig für gute Wirtschaftsbeziehungen ein? Welche Nation erhält iirc die zweithöchsten sogenannten "Entwicklungshilfen" aus Deutschland?
Eben. Was für Schröder Russland war, ist für Merkel China. Die Autobranche mag beide. Solarhersteller und ihre (ex-)Mitarbeiter sind halt egal - denn die sind a) Grünen-nah und b) im Osten


----------



## Rolk (29. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es ist aber nicht richtig wenn ein ganzer Industriezweig nur dadurch überleben kann weil er subventioniert wird.
> Ich weiß nicht ob die chinesischen Hersteller subventioniert werden aber irgendwann muss auch mal Schluss sein mit Subventionen. Eine Technologie muss sich auch so durchsetzen können.


 
Ich bin auch prinzipiell gegen Subventionen. Heutzutage werden aber insgesamt mehr Subventionen ausgezahlt denn je. Dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn wenigstens ein Teil des Geldes für sinnvolle Investitionen wie die Photovoltaik ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Icejester (29. Mai 2012)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, Mutti (Merkel) und ihre Wasserträger wollten die deutsche Solarindustrie durch extreme Kürzungen der Förderungen quasi über die Klinge springen lassen. Der Bundesrat hat das Gesetz aber vorerst gestoppt.
> Wobei davon ja "nur" Neubauten betroffen wären.


 
Eben. Es sind von Kürzungen nur Neubauten betroffen. Und dieser einmalige Spitzenwert zeigt ja, daß wir definitiv genug Anlagen haben. Wieso sollten wir teures Geld in noch mehr buttern, damit irgendwelche Subventionsritter hier nochmal jedem Bundesbürger über die Stromrechnung persönlich in die Tasche greifen können?

Diese ganze Solarförderung ist in Deutschland sowieso zur allergrößten Umverteilungsaktion von unten nach oben geworden, die es jemals auf deutschem Gebiet gab. Auch aus sozialen Gründen ist dieser Unsinn also eher heute als morgen zu beenden. (Und das sage ich sogar, obwohl ich auch Geld mit der Vermittlung und Finanzierung von Solaranlagen verdiene.)


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die chinesischen Produzenten werden massiv subventioniert. Die USA haben jetzt sogar Strafzölle deswegen verhängt.
> Deutschland dagegen... - wo setzen sich Merkel, Niebel und Westerwelle fleißig für gute Wirtschaftsbeziehungen ein? Welche Nation erhält iirc die zweithöchsten sogenannten "Entwicklungshilfen" aus Deutschland?
> Eben. Was für Schröder Russland war, ist für Merkel China. Die Autobranche mag beide. Solarhersteller und ihre (ex-)Mitarbeiter sind halt egal - denn die sind a) Grünen-nah und b) im Osten


 
Das mit chinesischen Subventionen wusste ich nicht.

Und dass Merkel aufstrebende Industriezweige kaputt macht ist meiner Meinung nach nichts neues. Sie klammert sich -- auch durch die geschickte Lobbyarbeit -- an bestehende Technologien. Denn die sind schon ab bezahlt und  sorgen für massive Gewinne bei den Oligarchen. Davon profitiert auch Merkel.
Die Energiewende ist doch eine einzige Katastrophe was da abläuft und dass Röttgen gefeuert wurde hat auch weniger etwas mit seinem Versagen dabei zu tun auch wenn die Politik das uns vermitteln will.
Jetzt hat sie Altmaier zum Umweltminister gemacht. Der davon genauso viel Ahnung hat wie Rösler von Wirtschaftsdingen.
Das kann nicht funktionieren. Wieso sehen die das nicht mal ein und setzen Leute dahin die sich auch damit auskennen?



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin auch prinzipiell gegen Subventionen. Heutzutage werden aber insgesamt mehr Subventionen ausgezahlt denn je. Dann habe ich auch kein Problem damit, wenn wenigstens ein Teil des Geldes für sinnvolle Investitionen wie die Photovoltaik ausgegeben wird.



Das mit den Subventionen stört mich auch. Überall wird ohne Ende subventioniert. Die Landwirtschaft bekommt Milliarden. 
Jeder Autokonzern bekommt Milliarden zugeschossen wenn er irgendwo ein neues Werk aufmachen will oder etwas zur Marktreife entwickeln will obwohl die Konzerne Milliarden Gewinne machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Energiewende ist doch eine einzige Katastrophe was da abläuft und dass Röttgen gefeuert wurde hat auch weniger etwas mit seinem Versagen dabei zu tun auch wenn die Politik das uns vermitteln will.



Naja: Es hat mit seinem Versagen im Umgang mit Merkel zu tun 
Sein Versagen als Umweltminister hat dagegen knapp 3 Jahre lang nicht gestört.



> Wieso sehen die das nicht mal ein und setzen Leute dahin die sich auch damit auskennen?



Das ist zum Teil im Alltagsgeschäft eines Ministers begründet: Für Fachkompetenz hat (und braucht) der Berater. Was er selsbt können muss, ist diese auswählen und aus deren Informationsflut die Schlüsse ziehen, mit denen man die richtigen Ziele erreicht. Warum niemand eingesetzt wird, der die richtigen Ziele erreichen will, gehört wieder in die Themenbereiche "Merkel" und "Lobbyismus"...



> Das mit den Subventionen stört mich auch. Überall wird ohne Ende subventioniert. Die Landwirtschaft bekommt Milliarden.
> Jeder Autokonzern bekommt Milliarden zugeschossen wenn er irgendwo ein neues Werk aufmachen will oder etwas zur Marktreife entwickeln will obwohl die Konzerne Milliarden Gewinne machen.


 
Gelobt seien Lobbys, politischer Konkurrenzkampf und der ignorante Wähler


----------



## dietima (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

Ich bin aus folgenden Gründen *für *Atomstrom:
(sorry falls ich etwas erwähne, was vorher schon genannt wurde. ich habe nicht alle 105 seiten durchgeblättert )

- Energiebilanz: In einem Atomkraftwerk können gigantische Mengen an elektrischer und thermischer Energie gewonnen werden, im Gegensatz zu anderen Kraftwerksformen.

- CO2: Bei der Gewinnung der Energie fällt kein CO2 an, so dass Atomkraft auch im Hinblick auf die Ziele des Klimaschutzes in einem vermeintlich positiven Licht steht. Schlechter stehen Kohlekraftwerke da.

- Abhängigkeit: Nachdem Atomkraftwerke abgeschafft wurde, weicht die Regierung auf Gaskraftwerke aus, welche die AKW's ersetzten sollen: Das steigert die Abhängigkeit von russischem Gas.

- Arbeitsplätze: Durch das Abschalten von Atomkraftwerken gehen Arbeitsplätze verloren und viele gut ausgebildetes Fachpersonal, dass in Deutschland keine Alternative finden kann in dieser Branche, da es schließlich keine AKW's mehr gibt.

- Sicherheit: Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland sind oft sicherer als jene die im Ausland installiert werden und sind deswegen auch kaum zu vergleichen. Anstelle AKW's komplett aufzugeben, empfehlt sich doch einfach die Sicherheit zu erhöhen: Vor Naturkatastrophen oder möglichen Angriffen, oder Flugzeugabstürzen. Lösungen hätten sich bestimmt gefunden.


LG


----------



## Pagz (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



dietima schrieb:


> Ich bin aus folgenden Gründen *für *Atomstrom:
> - Energiebilanz: In einem Atomkraftwerk können gigantische Mengen an elektrischer und thermischer Energie gewonnen werden, im Gegensatz zu anderen Kraftwerksformen.



Aus der thermischen Energie wird ja letztendlich elektrische Energie gewonne. Am effizientesten wäre es also, wenn gar keine thermische Energie entstehen würde 



> - CO2: Bei der Gewinnung der Energie fällt kein CO2 an, so dass Atomkraft auch im Hinblick auf die Ziele des Klimaschutzes in einem vermeintlich positiven Licht steht. Schlechter stehen Kohlekraftwerke da.


Das ist nur teilweise richtig. Es entsteht weniger CO2 pro kWh als bei Kohle/Gaskraftwerken. Allerdings immer noch mehr als bei Solar-/Photovoltaikstrom. Schließlich muss so ein riesen Ding ja auch gebaut werden und das Uran angereichert und transportiert etc....



> - Abhängigkeit: Nachdem Atomkraftwerke abgeschafft wurde, weicht die Regierung auf Gaskraftwerke aus, welche die AKW's ersetzten sollen: Das steigert die Abhängigkeit von russischem Gas.



Theoretisch sollte man den Atomstrom durch regenrative Energien ersetzten. Wie gut das praktisch letztendlich funktionieren wird, ist eine andere Frage 


> - Arbeitsplätze: Durch das Abschalten von Atomkraftwerken gehen Arbeitsplätze verloren und viele gut ausgebildetes Fachpersonal, dass in Deutschland keine Alternative finden kann in dieser Branche, da es schließlich keine AKW's mehr gibt.



Dafür entstehen zum Beispiel neue Arbeitsplätze im Bereich regenerative Energien


> - Sicherheit: Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland sind oft sicherer als jene die im Ausland installiert werden und sind deswegen auch kaum zu vergleichen. Anstelle AKW's komplett aufzugeben, empfehlt sich doch einfach die Sicherheit zu erhöhen: Vor Naturkatastrophen oder möglichen Angriffen, oder Flugzeugabstürzen. Lösungen hätten sich bestimmt gefunden.


Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach weniger, dass ein AKW mal hochgeht, sondern vielmehr wie man den ganzen Atommüll lagern soll. 
Und eine 100% Sicherheit gegen Terroranschläge bzw. Naturkatastrophen gibt es nie!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*



dietima schrieb:


> Anstelle AKW's komplett aufzugeben, empfehlt sich doch einfach die Sicherheit zu erhöhen: Vor Naturkatastrophen oder möglichen Angriffen, oder Flugzeugabstürzen. Lösungen hätten sich bestimmt gefunden.



Techniker finden für alles eine Lösung. Sei es ein Aufzug in den Orbit, ein Kanal über die Alpen oder ein Staudamm von Europa nach Afrika. Was sie nicht finden: Eine Finanzierung dafür.
Derzeit sind in Europa an zwei Standorten EPRs in Bau - also das neueste, was wir haben, was vor 20 Jahren von der Atomlobby als sicher bewertet wurde und in heutigen Extremszenarien (wie den von dir genannten) eigentlich noch massive Nachrüstungen erfordern würde. Zu den französischen (die noch lange nicht fertig sind), habe ich gerade keine aktuellen Zahlen, aber zum finnischen Reaktor (bei dem Ende mittlerweile zumindest abschätzbar ist) habe ich hier vor einiger Zeit die Baukosten pro Leistung schon mal vorgerechnet. Ergebniss: Selbst wenn er die maximal mögliche Leistung dauerhaft schafft (also 90-95% der Zeit mit Maximalleistung läuft, nur für Revisionen/Brennstabwechsel ruht) und nicht, wie gewisse deutsche-WirSindDieSichersten-Reaktoren, auch einfach mal 3-4 Jahre stillsteht oder sonstige Problem bekommt, oder, wie französische-WirHabenDieMeisteErfahrung-Reaktoren in Sommerurlaub geht, dann würde er pro investierten Euro in etwa die Leistung einspeisen, wie der Windpark Alpha Ventus (also wie eine Versuchsanlage mit entsprechend überhöhten Baukosten). Ich betone: Einspeiseleistung, also der langfristige Durchschnitt unter Berücksichtigung. Die Nennleistung pro Euro liegt bei letzterem noch deutlich höher.

Und das sind nur die Anschaffungskosten. Bei der Windkraft hast du dann ein paar Wartungstechniker - das wars. Beim Atomkraftwerk hast du einiges mehr an Betriebskosten und das alles ist bekanntermaßen noch lächerlich im Vergleich zu den Folgekosten.

An der Stelle die Anmerkung: Nach dem die Atomfans von Union&FDP das bekanntermaßen sicherste Endlager mit hochradiaktivem Müll weltweit -AsseII- erstmal ein paar weitere Jahre vor sich haben hingammeln lassen, sind mittlerweile Zweifel aufgekommen, ob unser Endlager No2, dass wir gerade für 9 stellige Steuerbeträge im Schacht Konrad errichten, nicht ähnliche Probleme hat. ("hat". Nicht "Im Laufe der nötigen Sicherheitszeit von 50.-100.000 Jahren entwickeln könnte", sondern "bereits vor Betriebsbeginn hat")


Ähnliche Rechnungen stellen übrigens nicht nur AKW-Gegner auf - auch die Atomlobbiisten von EON und RWE versuchen seit kurzem, ein in England gegründetes Joint Venture zum Bau von und mit gültigen Lizenzen für zwei neue AKWs zu verkaufen. Und das natürlich nicht, weil zwei Atomkonzerne auf einmal auf die Idee kamen, dass sie Atomkraft nicht mehr mögen und eben auch nicht, weil sie Probleme mit der Erlaubniss bekommen könnten. Sondern "aus ökonomischen Gründen":
Wenn man die von der europäischen Bevölkerung geforderten Sicherheitsbestimmungen einhält, dann ist der Bau von Atomkraftwerken schlichtweg teurer, als der von alternative Kraftwerken. (ausgenommen Solar. Wobei ich mich da bei der derzeitigen Entwicklung auch nicht wundern würde, wenn chinesische Solarzellen -dank deutscher "Entwicklungshilfe"- unter Berücksichtigung der Betriebskosten -Entsorgung zahlen die Konzerne ja eh kaum- zumindest im Mittelmeerraum bald billiger sind.)


----------



## dietima (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Atomstrom in Deutschland, Ja oder Nein?*

@pagz



> *Pagz: *
> Aus der thermischen Energie wird ja letztendlich elektrische Energie gewonne. Am effizientesten wäre es also, wenn gar keine thermische Energie entstehen würde



Ehrlich gesagt wegen "thermischer" Energie habe ich mich nicht ganz so gut informiert 



> *Pagz: *
> Das ist nur teilweise richtig. Es entsteht weniger CO2 pro kWh als bei Kohle/Gaskraftwerken. Allerdings immer noch mehr als bei Solar-/Photovoltaikstrom. Schließlich muss so ein riesen Ding ja auch gebaut werden und das Uran angereichert und transportiert etc....



Natürlich. Das steht immer in Verbindung mit Transport und Anbau von bestimmten Dingen. Das heißt solange diese genutzten Fahrzeuge nicht Elektroautos sind und mit regenerativen Energien/Atomkraft betrieben werden, entsteht hier immer CO2. Und Regenerative Energien sind immer besser als Atomstrom: Atomstrom hat auch bestimmte Nachteile gegenüber Grüner Energie (größtes Problem: Atommüll). Deshalb sind: Platz 1: Grüne Energien; Platz 2: Atomstrom; Platz 3: Energie durch Kohlekraftwerke. Da jedoch bei Kohlekraftwerken der meiste CO2 in die Atmosphäre gepumpt wird, denke ich sollte man das ausschließen und die anderen beiden Energiegewinnungsformen nutzen um den Energiebedarf in Deutschland auch decken zu können.



> *Pagz: *
> Dafür entstehen zum Beispiel neue Arbeitsplätze im Bereich regenerative Energien



Klar werden Arbeitsplätze sozusagen verlagert. Jedoch bringt einem eine Ausbildung zum Fachmann der Kernenergie nichts bei Regernativen Energien. Nur weil beide Jobs etwas mit Energiegewinnung zu tun haben heißt das ja nicht, dass man das Fachpersonal einfach verschieben kann und dass alle Arbeitnehmer den Job genauso gut machen können.



> *Pagz: *
> Das Problem ist meiner Meinung nach weniger, dass ein AKW mal hochgeht, sondern vielmehr wie man den ganzen Atommüll lagern soll.
> Und eine 100% Sicherheit gegen Terroranschläge bzw. Naturkatastrophen gibt es nie!



1. Atommüll: Das ist wahr. Es gibt hierbei noch keine Lösung. Das ist derzeit (meiner meinung) das größte problem, worum man sich kümmern muss. Wenn in den nächsten Jahrzehnten keine Lösung in Sicht ist, muss man Kernenergie wirklich aufgeben, da das sonst unverantwortlich wäre.

2. Terroranschläge: Hier muss man das Verhindern eines Terroranschlag nur so unwahrscheinlich wie möglich machen: Aber wie gesagt 100% klappt das nie und bei keiner Sache (egal ob AKW oder Wolkenkratzer). 


Liebe Grüße  Dietima


----------



## Seeefe (3. Juli 2012)

Es muss ja garkein Terroranschlag oder eine Naturkatastrophe sein.

Menschliches Versagen reicht doch schon völlig aus das die Lichter für die nächsten Jahrhunderte ausgehen. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau welches AKW es war, ich meine aber es war Neckarwestheim 1. Dort kam es vor Jahren auch fast zur Kernschmelze. 

AKWs sicherer zu machen ist irgendwann unmöglich, irgendwann ist das Zenit ereicht in punkto Sicherheit. Wie immer siehts ja so aus, geht eins hoch, tschüss.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> AKWs sicherer zu machen ist irgendwann unmöglich, irgendwann ist das Zenit ereicht in punkto Sicherheit. Wie immer siehts ja so aus, geht eins hoch, tschüss.


 
Ich denke schon dass du AKWs zu 100% sicher machen könntest. Aber das wird so teuer dass der Strom eines AKWs unbezahlbar wird.
Wir sollten von Energieerzeugern wegkommen die Abfälle produzieren.
Es ist schon erstaunlich dass Windparks heruntergefahren werden müssen weil sonst zu viel Strom im Netz ist anstatt die KKWs. Lieber die KKWs laufen lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2012)

Das kommt halt davon, wenn man einem Unternehmen erst AKWs finanziert, ihm dann ein Stromnetz quasi schenkt und als letztes die Auflage einführt "du musst erneuerbare Energien bevorzugen, aber nur, wenn Platz ist"...
Randnotiz: Auf EU-Ebene laufen die Bestrebungen der Öllobby übrigens mittlerweile darauf hinaus, dass Gaskraftwerke als "grüne Energie" zählen und damit nicht nur Subventionen abgreifen, die für erneuerbare deklariert sind, sondern eben auch diese vorrangige Einspeisung genießen. Umgekehrt dürften, dank den Bestrebungen der Anti-Solar-Lobby, Freifeldanlagen in Zukunft nicht mehr als förderungsberechtigt gelten und damit kaum noch eine Möglichkeit haben, ihren Strom loszuwerfen.
 Konservative & ""liberale""/Wirtschaftsvertreter 




dietima schrieb:


> Klar werden Arbeitsplätze sozusagen verlagert. Jedoch bringt einem eine Ausbildung zum Fachmann der Kernenergie nichts bei Regernativen Energien. Nur weil beide Jobs etwas mit Energiegewinnung zu tun haben heißt das ja nicht, dass man das Fachpersonal einfach verschieben kann und dass alle Arbeitnehmer den Job genauso gut machen können.



Wenn du zustimmst, dass Atomenergie nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, dann hast du dieses Problem so oder so, wenn du sie abschaffst - die Frage ist allenfalls der Zeitpunkt. Derzeit laufen wir in Deutschland auf einen akuten Fachkräftemangel in dem Sektor hin, weil in den letzten Jahren (verständlicherweise) wenig Interesse an Ausbildung bestand und das bestehende Personal in großen Teilen dem Ruhestand nachsteht. Wenn wir AKWs in größerem Umfange weiterbetreiben wollten, müssten wir vermutlich sogar eine Ausbildungsinitiative starten oder Personal im Ausland anheuern, wenn wir einfach mal den Ausstieg umsetzen, zu dem sich die Atomindustrie vor über einem Jahrzehnt bekannt hat, geht sich das ±reibungsarm Hand in Hand.



> 1. Atommüll: Das ist wahr. Es gibt hierbei noch keine Lösung. Das ist derzeit (meiner meinung) das größte problem, worum man sich kümmern muss. Wenn in den nächsten Jahrzehnten keine Lösung in Sicht ist, muss man Kernenergie wirklich aufgeben, da das sonst unverantwortlich wäre.



"Derzeit" "In den nächsten Jahrzehnten"?
Dieses Problem, das in der Tat mit Abstand das größte ist, ist seit 6 Jahrzehnten bekannt und seit 7 absehbar. Und wir haben bis auf weiteres nicht einmal den Ansatz einer Lösung. Die Sachen, die wir bislang ausprobiert haben, sind grandios gescheitert und verursachen/verursachten Kosten in Milliardenhöhe.
"Unverantwortlich"?
Unverantwortlich ist es, auch nur einen Gramm eines Mülls zu produzieren, von dem man 0 Ahnung hat, wie man ihn später entsorgt. Geradezu ein Verstoß gegen die Menschenrechte künftiger Generationen ist es, weiterhin lebensbedrohliche Substanzen in die Welt zusetzen, nachdem man festgestellt hat, dass man damit nicht fertig wird.

Wenn! eine Lösung gefunden !ist! kann man sich über saubere Atomkraft unterhalten, bis dahin bleibt es die mit Abstand schmutzigste Energieform.



> 2. Terroranschläge: Hier muss man das Verhindern eines Terroranschlag nur so unwahrscheinlich wie möglich machen: Aber wie gesagt 100% klappt das nie und bei keiner Sache (egal ob AKW oder Wolkenkratzer).



"wie möglich"?
Möglich als bezahlbar haben wir schon. Genauso wie Japan und die UdSSR so sichere AKWs "wie möglich" hatten und haben.
Möglich wie in "technisch denkbar" können wir nicht bezahlen.


Und wie Seeefe ganz richtig anmerkt: Man braucht keinen Terroranschlag. Man braucht nur Menschen. Und da haben wir in Deutschland schon eine Atomaufsicht, die keinen Handlungsbedarf erkennt, wenn sie von Atomkonzernen belogen wird, Atomkonzernen die aktuelle Sicherheitsstandard allenfalls auf Allgemeinkosten nachrüsten wollen, Atomkonzerne die abgeschlossene Verträge umgehen, Atomkonzerne, die sich nicht an Bauvorgaben halten,... (siehe lange Liste von "Dingen die eigentlich nicht passieren dürfen" alias "Störfälle" und wie die Betreiber mit ihnen umgehen). Außerdem haben wir eine Kanzlerin, die mit Atomstromkonzernen Verträge aushandelt, mit denen "diese gut leben können  " und die in früherer Position mal für ein angehendes Grundwasserdepot verantwortlich war, in dem Plutonium allen ernstes als "schwachaktiver" Müll eingelagert wurde.
Wenn das schon die höchsten Aufsichtsinstanzen sind, was glaubst du dann, was an Sicherheitsstandard in den Führungsräumen durchgesetzt wird?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

Thematisch eng verwandt und deswegen künftige Heimat dieser Debatte (die -1 Wortwechsel in 1,5 Monaten und der wiederholt größtenteils alte Argumente- ohnehin recht tot erscheint) ist dieser Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...energiesuender-energiepolitik-die-dritte.html


----------

